# Waiting to start IVF in January anyone else?



## nimbec

Hi everyone :flower:

I am booked in for my first IVF cycle starting in January, we cannot afford to pay for it until the first week in Jan so that is the delay. I am doing the short protocol because I have a high AMH 62.5 and PCOS. I'm extremely anxious i want this to work so badly and it seems so far away at the moment!! Can anyone recommend anything i should do/take to optimise the chances of it working? I'm a normal weight, have a reasonably healthy diet and am having reflexology (i tried acupuncture and i had a terrible reaction so they wouldn't treat me lol) 

I have tried lots of rounds of clomid with triggers, lots of soft cups, guifasien, honey & cinemon - you name it i may have tried it lol! 

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! You do have high amh and risk for ohss so be prepared for a fet just in case. Just stay healthy at this point. Take a good multivitamin

I probably will be doing ivf #2 in January. My clinic closes mid nov-December but I can start bcp then so I imagine the ec will be January. I will most likely do a freeze all cycle just because that is what works for me and potentially generic screening. Will see.

Exciting times ahead!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Mobaby 

Thanks for your reply!! Yes the amh is really high, hence the short protocol and they will start me on a low dose stimms and go from there! Yes of course i hadn't thought of the possibility of no transfer....gosh i hope in that case i have plently to freeze! Is there a reason the frozen works best for you that you know of? I'm taking a pregnancy multivitamin already and generally being healthy so fx doing everything I should! 

I notice from your siggy you have an appt november - do you have a date yet? I guess this is to get the ball rolling for number 2? Congratulations on your baby boy as well!! I also have a march baby but 2013 :)


----------



## MoBaby

I have a consult nov 6 and I imagine I will have labs that day or with next af. Af due nov 1st so I think it's a bit late to do labs since it will be cd5-6 so I'll probably wait until af which is set to start nov 29/30 and do labs and start bcp with stims in january sometime. 

I will do the short protocol as well but with norm dose stims. I respond much better to that protocol.

Reason for frozen is that my body doesn't do well as pregnancy is concerned with all the extra estrogen and artificial hormones. We've narrowed it down through all my failure that what works for my body is letting nature do it's thing and doing a frozen transfer. I'm hoping to do the frozen transfer around my sons 1 yr birthday in March. I want my children to be close in age and our next will be our last as we can't afford to keep doing ivf in the future if we want to have savings and such for our children. Hoping this cycle works because it's one and done and if it doesn't work after using all our embryos then we will call it quits.


----------



## nimbec

I completely understand how you feel about costs and saving for the future. We can only afford to pay for 2 fresh rounds and any frosties we may get. I have struggled massively with whether we should be doing this or not because of the financial implications BUT i would love a sibling for my little boy!! Like you though i don't want a big age gap. 

Its great that you know know what works best for you body - i really hope you get that bfp first go!! fx for you. 

xx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies may I join??

We're hoping to start ICSI in jan aswell, no definate date just yet as we're self funding through the nhs so at this point we're still subject to there waiting lists. Things have been moving along though so there hopeful for starting around jan time.

We've had our initial consultation and DH has been back to give a sample to freeze incase the fresh one isn't too hot on the day. I've also got a scan on the 4th nov (the one with the long name where they inject you with dye to make sure there are no blockages) then we should hopefully get our next appt quite soon after then so it would be nice to have some buddies to go through this with.

Just now I'm focussing on changing my diet a bit and been driving myself crazy looking up foods you should be eating and ones you should avoid. Do any of you have any advice??

Thanks! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Cmo welcome :) 

Sorry to hear you are struggling ttc! I too have been googling like mad and from what i can fathom...general healthy eating and a low sugar diet is key - and LOTS of water ....they say 2-3 litres a day. I'm slowly getting there i'm upto between 1.5-2 i'm terrible normally i hardly drink so its something i'm really trying hard with! Hope your HSG goes well FX they find no blockages although even if there where it wouldn't affect you as from what i understand you don't need your tubes in IVF. 

Gosh self funding through the nhs? out of interest what made you choose to do that rather than go to a private clinic? I wish the nhs would help us for free we pay enough in taxes! 

Would be great to keep in touch ladies and it will be xmas soon then onto jan :)


----------



## CMo

I know there's so much to add in and cut out. I've been trying to cut caffeine out and I've had a thumping sore head all week! Also been reading that full fat milk, yogurt etc is better than fat free which goes against everything I normally have in my diet as I try to watch calories. Apparantly advocados are really good aswell so trying to eat half a day but they're so bland!

We chose to go through nhs cos it works out a bit cheaper than private and they also cover all scans, bloods etc which is good especially if we need more than one cycle but as I mentioned we are subject to their waiting times just now but after next scan we get out proper fertility referral and there is currently no waiting list for self funding so we should move a bit quicker. I also work at the hospital so it's a bit easier to nip away for appointments. Plus we won't have the funds until dec so it's no problem waiting for now.

The private clinic is about 5 mins away from nhs hospital and it's exactly the same doctors that do both so it really didn't make too much if a difference for us xx


----------



## nimbec

Ahh that makes sense now sorry for being nosey! I have read the same as you about full fat dairy..ugh i'm not a dairy fan anyway so its super hard for me - going to try and do porridge with full fat milk... avacados i have been trying to do 1 every other day....they hide quite well in a ham salad sandwich or are nice with prawns brown bread and some cocktail sauce hehe just not on their own lol! I don't mind them tho although by jan i may be sick of them !! I don't drink tea/coffee but have had to curb my diet coke and squash habbits...mostly water here now with the odd treat! 

Speak soon ladies x


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi:wave:
We're doing icsi hopefully January. We're doing our one NHS cycle then looking at adoption/childfree (although unbeknownst to DH picking up shifts at work in meantime in case decide want to try another cycle) We could have started this cycle but that wouldve put otd at around round Christmas eve. As i'm already freaking at the prospect of doing this we decided that dealing with watever the outcome may be along with various family commitments and a body pumped full of hormones over the festive period was a recipe for disaster.
May not be able to start till end of Jan but will ring on Nov period hoping to start down reg late Dec, then stims over New year. 
Seems ages away now but bet before we know we`ll be counting our follies, injecting ourselves and tucking into avocado (love avocado, plain/guacamole/whatevs!)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Comfycushions :) Seems like we will all be on a simular schedule! I also have to ring with my november period and then they will taper my cyle in a way that they can work around ec....not quite sure how they do this as i will be on short protocol so no bc....interested to find out anyway in 3 weeks time. 

I found some left over clomid in my cupboard so have taken it this cycle...naughty i know but i thought what the heck i've had plenty of the stuff before! Just hoping that it won't affect the IVF meds.....I wouln't be stimming till Jan so i can't see it being a problem!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? 

I suppose to start today w/ Stims. Alas, my estrogen level was high and I had cysts so my cycle was cancel. Now, we have to wait until January to do the IVF since my RE only does IVF on odd months (weird...I know :)). But nothing much we could do at this point, they have our money lol. 

Like everyone else, I am suppose to let them know when AF arrives in November. I suppose to start w/ BCP to suppress the cysts. They are giving me stronger BCP this time but I have a weird feeling that I didn't take the BCP correctly the last time. Oh well, will ask the nurse again. 

I will be on the Antagonist protocol, which I think it's similar to short protocol. 11 days of stim (more or less) then EC and ET. My schedule for the EC is around the week of 01/11/15. 

Cmo, hopefully your tubes are not blocked. Mine were blocked and had to do tubal litigation before IVF. The reason why is because some blocked tubes produced a liquid (hydrosalpinx), which acts like a natural birth control pill. There are 2 ways to take care of hydrosalpinx: 1. tubal ligation. 2. Essure, which is coils that they insert at the beginning of the fallopian tubes. I prefer 1 since I didn't hear good things about #2. Plus, if you do #2, you won't be able to do IVF for 6 months. So hopefully, your tubes are clear :D. 

Regarding diet, I try to add more fruit and vegetable in my diet. Lean meat, less fat, less carbs, and no fast food. RE recommends daily vitamins but I do take extra folic acid once in a while. Love avocado but it's a bit high in fat for me. I'd make it as guacamole and eat it with chips or you can put it in your wrap or sandwiches. I also love eating with sugar (yea. I am weird). Some times, I blend it w/ sugar and milk so it has creamy consistency and then put it in the freezer. Voila...ice cream :p. 

I've read that keeping your feet warm after ET can help w/ implantation. Not sure if it's a myth or true science. Supposedly your feet have a lot of nerves and keeping it warm will feed blood to your body smoothly. 

Sorry for the long post ladies :blush:. Got a little carried away :p.


----------



## CMo

Hi comfy cushions and ilovetomatoes hope we get a nice wee support group together to help us all through this journey!

I can't wait to get started now. I'm obsessing about everything and I think it's cos I got no control over anything just now. Just keep thinking it's almost Xmas then it'll be jan before we know it xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo...I started X-mas shopping early to ease my mind :D. 2 more months! Hopefully time flies quickly.


----------



## Likklegemz

Hi ladies

We're starting in January too! We're doing fet with my clinic. We've got two frozen ones from our first round of ivf, that we are thinking about transferring both - clinic dependent.

We had a daughter who is 8 months old and our little miracle. We'd tried for four years to fall pregnant only for my tubes to be badly damaged. One failed ivf round led to me having a laparscopy and amazingly fell pregnant naturally on my first cycle after my lap - doctor gave me ridiculous odds of that ever happening


----------



## CMo

Likklegemz hi and congratulations on a natural pregnancy! What a lovely surprise for you and a great reminder that it can happen despite the odds! Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi and welcome ilovetomatoes & likklegemz :flower:

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend?!


----------



## Likklegemz

Yeah it was a natural one, took everyone by surprise I think. Had my lap on 1st May and fell pregnant on that cycle. Ridiculous odds of it happening but we're over the moon! Still pinch myself!

We're going to try for a sibling in January using our frozen embryos.

How was your weekend?


----------



## CMo

I had a fab weekend! It was my younger brothers 30th so a full weekend of celebrations. Still a little delicate today from it all!

I'm off to benidorm with a group of girl friends on fri for 5 nights which I'm super excited for. We do it every nov so determined to enjoy it as I'm hoping to not be able to go next year! And my last big blow out on the drink before I seriously attempt to scale it back a bit.

Hope your well xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, 

Weekend flew by too fast for sure. 

LG, FX for your FET. I am sure it'll be successful :). I just found out this weekend that one of my GF just did her FET and currently pregnant. Her eldest was conceived through IVF and the second one was an oopsss....I thought I couldn't get pregnant naturally but here comes a baby! :D. She has 2 frozen embies left and planning to do another FET (after giving birth to the current one) later. 

CMo, I am jealous! hahahaha Girl's weekend sound fun :). Ohhh btw, I heard red wines are really good for TTC. It soften up your uterus to make it easier for implantation...not sure if it'll work w/ IVF though. 

Nimbec, how are you? 

Afm, my body is still recovering from BCP. I was put on BCP for 2 months to help w/ cysts, which didn't help at all but I think I missed an instruction somewhere. A little TMI here, just got my period last friday, but it was such a short period and barely bleed at all. Overall only 3 days worth of bleeding, which barely filled a pad. Btw, this is my first time taking BCP. So, any ladies know if this is normal? Otherwise, life is pretty quiet on my side beside exercising, eating right, and prepping for Thanksgiving :). 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## CMo

Ha ha luckily red wine is one of my favourite tipples!! 

Ilovetomatoes I know this might sound like your having to educate the stupid here but what causes cysts? Are they common? I've read a lot about them occurring with ivf xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

CMo, I asked my RE that. His answer was....because you have a heartbeat! LOL! Apparently, most women have cysts regularly. We just don't know about it since we don't go and have ultrasound every month :). The birth control pills are supposed to suppress the cysts. Unfortunately, I think I took the wrong dosage or the pills were too low in dosage for me. Btw, feel free to ask any questions that you want. There is no such thing as stupid questions! Have you figured out when you are going to have your HSG?


----------



## CMo

Thanks for that cos no doubt I'll have hundreds if them lol

My HSG is booked for thurs 4th nov which is lucky as I get back on the wed. I'm getting impatient now and just want it all to start! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I am sure your RE will do the best that they can to help you suppress stupid cysts. But one thing that I keep reminding myself is that no one can predict what your body will do and just go w/ it :). Less than a week for your HSG. Yaaay.


----------



## star25

Hi ladies can I join? 

I'm due for egg collection this Friday but due to ohss will have to be a freeze all for a FET January
Just found out today so feeling a bit fed up, was really hoping to have transfer next week and disappointed even though I know it's for the best 
This all depends on any eggs fertilising but I'm trying to stay positive
Currently have 35 follicles and 24 of them are mature

Hope your all well and have lots of new year bfps!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, sorry to see you on this thread. At least you wouldn't have to go through injection again in September, right?


----------



## star25

Hi ILT, I was feeling sorry for me to yesterday, feel a bit better but I'm just so worried we wont get any frosties, trying to stay positive but now we have to get to day 5 and dont have the day 3 option it's worrying me, how are you?


----------



## star25

Oh yeah, no more injections, it will be a scan to check lining etc, tablets to thicken the lining for a few days then embryo transferred 5 days later or something like that nurse said, just a pain Xmas is in the way!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hey Star, massive :hugs:. I know how you feel. I am doing as good as I can be, I guess. There is nothing much to do beside waiting. I kept thinking that I didn't follow the instruction for BCP correctly and that was the caused of my cysts. So, trying to calm down and not blame myself for it :). It is what it is. Can't change the past but I have the future to look forward to :). With how many eggs you have, I am sure you'll have plenty that will go to day 5! It'll be ok Star :D.


----------



## CMo

Hi star and welcome

Sorry to hear your having to wait til Jan. Again probably another stupid question but why does your clinic not do 3 day transfers?

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## star25

Thank you ilt, I'm at work today so a good distraction but your right about concentrating on the future and thank you for the hugs :)

CMo, they do 3 day transfers but I'm having to freeze any embryos due to ohss so they nees to make it to day 5 hopefully! Thank you for the welcome :)


----------



## MoBaby

Star sorry about having to delay the cycle but fets have become very successful. In fact when I cycle if I have more than 2 embryos I am requesting a freeze all cycle. It's what worked for me the first time.
Meeting my re Thursday to discuss #2. Hoping to start in January. Hoping to get meds, saline sonogram and trial transfer done by end of year so insurance foots something. Deductible starts over jan 1. af started today so Thursday will be too late to have anything started (labs or ultrasound) so it looks like next af I'll have to do that and start bcp. Should be around November 29th. That's fine with me because I want to be on bcp as little time as possible because they suppress my estrogen a lot and my eggs grow very slow in the beginning. Anyways I'll keep updates as to what re says.


----------



## star25

Thank you mobaby, I'm feeling better about it now, was quite disappointed but have heard good success rates too so keeping everything crosses 
I had EC Fri, 22 eggs collected and 20 fertilised so feeling relieved about that, next update on progress is tomorrow and also a review due to the ohss 
They done icsi on 10 eggs as although sperm was good the embryologist wondered if our infertility was due to our eggs and sperm not binding together, 9 of those fertilised, other 12 were normal ivf and out of those 11 fertilised so pleased that the theory wasnt true! 

Hope all goes well with your meeting on Thursday amd you can get all what you want done by the end of the year :)

Hope everyone else is well? X


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just a quick update from me, after a whole lot of heartache and lots of talking we have decided that we are not going ahead with IVF in January. The financial cost & worries was already causing massive stress and i was unable to focus on the good things in life now. So for now my ttc journey is over BUT i wish you all the very best!!! I may lurk for a while :)


----------



## MoBaby

Nimbec :( so sorry! I understand the financial strain. It's awful we have to spend so much to have babies. Hopefully some things come together and you aren't stressed and can continue on your ttc journey :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Nimbec, sorry to hear that you are not starting IVF in January and thank you for starting the thread. I hope it won't be too long before you'll be able to start your TTC journey again. Enjoy your little one. They grow up so fast :). 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

Nothing much going on my side beside waiting. All I can say is that I am glad it's November!!! Hopefully this month will fly by quickly.


----------



## star25

Sorry you wont be trying for now nimbec but can start when your ready again, it does take a lot out of you emotionally, physically and financially xx

Ive got my nurse consult for fet on 16th Dec, had report from lab today that although all 20 look good they can see from going back on the film that on day 1 something abnormal happened to 15 of them, I couldn't hear what embryologist was saying properly as was travelling but I'm hoping the last 5 make it to blast or even just a couple I would be grateful for just to have a chance of a transfer, also going to have another scratch on day 21 of this cycle whenever that may be!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, yayy for the consult appt. It's pretty neat that the embryologist was able to tell abnormality w/ the embies. 5 is better than none. FX all of them will make it to blast. 2 more days! :D


----------



## star25

Thank u ilt, I'm so scared for weds!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all,
Been off line for a while as been moving house (even though we're living in chaos it feels fantastic to be in our new house. This is the first house we've owned together so it feels even better. Our cats are pretty annoyed about all the disruption though. They accepted the temporary move to my dads quite well but this second move has been a step too far in their eyes. Keep telling them it's for the best and they'll love the garden!! (oops crazy cat lady!))

Nimbec sorry to hear you've had such a tough decision to make. As long as you're both comfortable with your decision that's all that matters. Concentrating on all the positives in your life and enjoying every moment is definitely an excellent plan.

Cmo hope you enjoyed/are enjoying a fab girly break in the sun and that your HSG goes well. Mine wasn't at all painful but whole experience just freaked me out a bit. (never had to endure any medical intervention prior to this ttc nonsense so think the situation got to me a bit.) 

Tomatoes-well done on the christmas shopping. I keep thinking of things to buy people and in my head that means it's done and dealt with. Queue panic buying mid Dec.

Likklegemz-congrats on your little miracle, that's a great story.

Mobaby hope consult goes well (sorry if you've already updated)

Star-hoping you get great news today.

AFM been trying to put IVF out of my mind (lol, i think its all i think about and keep finding my pesky fingers googling things seemingly without my knowing it) Have another session with the clinic counsellor on monday so expecting a bit of crying and such like. Off to unpack another box of miscellaneous household clutter.


----------



## star25

Congratulations on your new home! How exciting, at least you have lots to keep you busy until ivf time, we moved 3 months ago to an older house 1923 so have a lot to keep us busy, especially in the garden, it's an exciting time :)

Afm, today we have 7 top quality frozen embryos! Such a relief, we may also have a few more tomorrow as 4 were a bit more behind so theyre giving them until day 6 , I can finally look forward to a fet in Jan now and sleep better! 

Hope everyone else is well? Xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Woohoo star that's great news!
Our old house was circa 1900 and i loved the period features. This ones 1950s and also has lots of period features sadly the period their from tends to be the 1970s!


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well. I'm just back from holiday and I'm one broken lady! Need to accept that I don't have a body in my twenties anymore and can't party like I used too! Well worth it tho! Got my HSG 2mo eeeekkk!!

I'll have a wee read to catch up on what's been happening but just wanted to say hi for now xx


----------



## star25

Comfy, our last house was 4 years old so a bit of a change! I grew up in an old house though and loved it, I lost my dad last year and his inheritance from that house helped us buy this,just wish he was here to see it xx

Cmo, sounds like you had a great hol! Good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## MoBaby

Star that's great you have so many great embryos!


----------



## Comfycushions

Cmo, i know what you mean about things taking their toll more. Took me couple of weeks to recover from a weekend girly break earlier this year! Sounds like you must've had a good time tho &#55357;&#56841;. All the best for todays appointment.

Star, i lost my mum almost ten years ago. Lots of occasions are bitter sweet, you're happy but there's a sadness that a loved one isn't there to share it with you. For a long time i didn't want to ttc as i didn't want to do it without her support. Obvs changed my mind about that tho.


----------



## star25

Sorry for the loss of your mum comfy , happy occasions can sometimes have that feeling of sadness xx

Thank u Mobaby, did you have an appointment today? How did it go? 

Afm, I have 1 more frozen embie today, yay!


----------



## CMo

Right ladies freaking out and need advice!

So HSG today, little uncomfy but not unbearable but.... Left tube is open and all good but she saw something on the right side so I had to go for an X-ray. She thinks it's adhesions. What are these and what causes them??? She said my right tube is probably 80-100% ok but I had to go along to fertility clinic for antibiotics as if it is adhesions she was worried the dye could stick to them and cause an infection. So I trotted along to clinic, almost in tears, and had to take 6 antibiotics in one go!!! However spoke to nurse who said it shouldn't make a difference as ivf bypasses the Fallopian tubes anyway so made me feel slightly better. Do u guys think this will cause problems??

And.... While at clinic I was asking her about my next appt so she went to check and it's on bloody Monday with the consultant! Eeek!! Wasn't expecting if quite so quick so now super nervous. When I got home the appt pack had arrived in the post.

Sorry for the big message but getting myself in a right state here especially as we thought it was DH that was the problem so wasn't prepared for there to be any problems with me. Hope this isn't the start of the hurdles to cross already! Xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Cmo I'm sure there's no need to panic:hugs:
My gran had adhesions after an op. I thought they were something to do with scar tissue, don't really know why a fallopian tube would have them. 
It's positive that one was all ok and doing ivf means it doesn't matter at all what shenanigans tubes are up to coz they're completely bypassed.
Suspect feels bit overwhelming that consultant appointment also came out of blue as well. (Mine centre seems to do that too-one letter came on day of appointment.) At least you can ask more about hsg findings soon and get one more of the steps to starting treatment out of the way.
Also I've read a few times where people have been told they have a blockage then later repeats of procedure show all clear.

Star, thanks xx, and yay for another frostie.:happydance:

AFM +opk, queue last ditch attempt to get out of having to do injections


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

This thread got busy so fast :). Still trying to keep up while trying to finish work :). 

Cmo, well...in order for the egg to meet sperm, they have to go through Fallopian tubes. If you regularly ovulated from the right, that could be the caused why no fertilization happened. There is a theory out there that you ovaries take turns ovulating but I've read multiple research that disagree with this. I think it's a good thing to be able to meet the RE that fast. At least you won't have to wait for a month to figure out what to do :). You'll feel better. Take a deep breath and don't worry :). The problem could be both of you guys.


----------



## star25

Hi cmo, dont worry as ivf does bypass the tubes, my sister has the same and they said it was likely to be from a previous infection so had antibiotics and had a lap to remove what they could, another reason for adhesions could be endometriosis but sure they would have mentioned that if thats what theu were thinking
Its good you dont have long to wait for your appointment :)


----------



## MoBaby

soo RE happy to see me. He wanted to know why I was thinking now and if I was sure and I told him I am ready to move beyond ivf and ttc and get back to normal life and I'm want to have my kids close together so I can just enjoy them. He understood.
So I start at end of month. Af will be nov 29th. I will do all labs, baseline ultrasound and do bcp 3-4 weeks. 

We are doing identical protocol. Microdose lupron flare. He said although my amh and fsh and labs are good I responded much better to a more aggressive protocol and higher stims. So that's what we will do.

He wants to transfer only 1.... I'm not sure how I feel about that. DS came from 2 being transferred. I want to be aggressive but I'm not sure.

He said he doesn't recommend pgd because it doesn't improve success rate all that much in women under 35. And my miscarriages were all genetically normal so he doesn't feel the need to.

Fresh vs frozen: he sees no reason why not to do fresh but if I want to do frozen in natural cycle I could. We risk losing good embryos. I did get pregnant on a regular ivf cycle before and had a chemical so idk. I'm not sure what to do. If I do fresh it will be January transfer and frozen March. 

So saline ultrasound, labs and bcp beginning of December. Stims starting January. Ec middle to end of January with a transfer wither 3 day or 5 day :) 

Oh and they have a new ivf center so no more going to the surgery center. It's nice and quaint and relaxed. He said they have also seen a huge improvement in embryo development because they built a new lab and changed some things. So I'm hopeful :)


----------



## star25

Sounds like a positive appointment mobaby, bet you cant wait to get started, hope Jan comes quick for us all! 
The ivf centre sounds great, sure you will be well looked after :)


----------



## MoBaby

Good thing is after my bcp the protocol is short so I go directly to stims so it will be only 13 days until ec after them!!


----------



## star25

Thats good mobaby, I cant wait for Xmas to be over so I can start! I think I can start a few days after Xmas so hope af is around that time, my cycles can be a nightmare though and the last 2 had to take provera though otherwise would never have been able to start the ivf!


----------



## MoBaby

I read paperwork tonight and realized I can't start bcp until my dec 27 period because I need labs cd3 and you can't be on bcp then unless my dr is okay with me starting then. So it looks like I'm for a end of jan-middle if feb cycle which is okay still.


----------



## star25

Theres always something to wait for isnt there but I think we just get used to it, we must be very patient ladies to go through all this with unexpected delays, I was so few up when found out I wouldn't be having a transfer but I'm fine with it now, it's actually nice to have a break from the worry and not be in a 2ww after all the ivf meds and travelling to clinic etc, I can take a breather and enjoy a couple of months off it all knowing the hard part is done


----------



## lizzie78

Hi Ladies, just dropping in to say hello. I've been lurking and reading as this thread has grown but wasn't quite ready to post. We're doing a LP FET in Jan, probably starting mid month ish which seems so far away I think it is why I wasn't ready to post earlier, not sure that I have much to say lol.

I was supposed to start this month but delayed until I feel more able to cope with it (changing jobs and various other things this month) so I have all my drugs already tucked away and organised. I just need to organise a baseline scan for December and then hopefully we are good to go. Hoping this is a very lucky 2015 thread! :happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hey Lizzie, Looks like we were in the same boat. A couple more months to go. 

Mobaby, your RE sounds awesome! 

Afm, stupid BCP messed up my cycle. Waiting for a phone call from my nurse to see whether I need to start the BCP again. I just got my period 2 weeks ago after I stopped my BCP due to cancelled cycle. Not sure what the heck is going on. Now, I am so unsure about my cycle, which was a regular 28 -30 days cycle. 

Hope every one else are doing well :).


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well.

We had our appt with consultant today which I was dreading (seen him previously at a seminar and he seemed like a right arse) he was soooooo lovely. Took loads of time with us and answered all questions and basically we're good to go with my Jan period!!!! So excited!!!! He was delighted with DH sample that we froze , it's up to 25million which means nothing to me but after a vasectomy reversal any number is good! He also done my internal scan and he's thinking maybe long protocol but took my hormone levels etc so he can decide for definate! So looks like I'm def in the jan boat with all you lovely ladies. Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all xxx


----------



## star25

Hi lizzie, this is the third thread weve been on together and Im still not pupo yet! Hopefully Jan will
Be our time for a bfp! 

Cmo, glad you sound so positive, lots of goings on in Jan it seems, good job we had each other :)

Ilt, did you get any answers from the nurse? Hope you get it sorted soon 

Afm, endo scratch booked for 25th Nov, nurse appointment 16th Dec, dreading the scratch again!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, yayy for the good news. 

Star, yes. Nurse told me to start BCP again. I so dislike BCP right now. I have been feeling good these past couple of weeks. No bloat and weird mood swings. oh well...it is what it is.


----------



## CMo

Star what's an endo scratch? What does that involve?? Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Just got my new schedule from the nurse. I'll start stim on 1/2/15. Right after new year. :D


----------



## star25

Great news ilt! Something to look forward to 

An endo scratch is where they take like a biopsy from the womb, it's similar to a smear test but can hurt for a few seconds, more in a period pain way really so not too bad, it's been shown to increase the success rates of implantation, it's fairly cheap too £100 at my clinic but I'm
Having as part of the trial I we doing as they wanted a fluid sample of the womb to analyze, ill see of I cm find a better description of it
Its best done around day 21 of the cycle previous to ivf /fet, cant think how it helps but something to do with causing an injury to regenerate something, I'm not good at explaining things, maybe someone else can do a better job!


----------



## lizzie78

Star - ha ha I know, we will get there eventually honey ;)

ILT - my cycles were always a bit long and erratic but they seem to get longer every month since I cycled. At least if you are back on BCP you know that you are moving forwards again if that makes sense. Just sucks while you are doing it like everything else to do with this!


----------



## CMo

ILT that's great news and a great start to the new year!

I have a good feeling ladies! This is going to be a happy thread in Feb/march with all our good news xxx


----------



## star25

Very true cmo, cannot wait! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks ladies. Anyone else start with BCP?

Got a text from my sister this morning, a pic of FRER w/ double lines. I'm happy for her since they've been trying since beginning of summer. But a bit sad at the same time since my cycle was canceled. It'd be fun to be pregnant at the same time. Oh well....hopefully it's my turn soon to send pic of FRER w/ double lines :)


----------



## lizzie78

ILT fingers crossed you will be photographing your own beautiful two pink lines soon, like CMo said this feels like a lucky thread already.

I don't do BCP at all I just start on down regulation/Buserelin from CD1 of my Jan AF for 3 weeks-ish which if it makes you feel any better makes me feel rotten too lol. Don't think there is a good way to start a cycle. Just a bit gutted that with a FET there isn't even the stimms phase to look forward to to perk me up. Nevermind, those lines will totally be worth it. hope everyone is ok today :kiss:

I nearly forgot, I got 2 pregnancy announcements face to face yesterday and managed to look happy not like a jealous terror so yay me!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaaayyy Lizzie!!! You did well to keep your emotion under control. I can't imagine receiving it face to face. It was already a bit hard talking over the phone about it. I remember tearing up a bit but then I was able to keep my voice steady. So, can't imagine how they were for you. Massive :hugs: Lizzie. One of these days, it'll be our turn :). 

My RE gave me a new BCP w/ estrogen and progesterone at the same time. It should help suppress the cysts that I have. The drama of getting it was a bit much though. But I was to blame for the BCP drama. My RE put in the order a couple of weeks ago and I didn't feel like dealing with TTC then after my cancelled cycle. So, I didn't go pick it up. The pharmacy took it out from the shelf after 1 week. So when I went there, after waiting for 15 minutes, they had to put my order in again. I waited 15 more minutes to see my name on the screen and then extra 10 minutes in line only to be told that they ran out of the BCP. Then they called the pharmacy next door and no one picked up, so I had to walk next door and then wait in line for another 15 minutes. Luckily, they have it! So then, I have to wait another 10 minutes for them to prep the meds and another then 10 minutes in line waiting to get my meds. Lots of waiting and time spend then again...it's my own darn fault! then again, who would be excited to pick up BCP when you are trying to have a baby ! :p. 

Hope everyone else is doing well :).


----------



## star25

Ilt, I didnt start on bcp, just stimming, for fet I go in day 1 of cycle again to check lining and take it from there, think nurse said it would be tablets but I'll find out on the 16th Dec 
Sounds like a nightmare for your prescription but glad you got sorted

We will all have our own announcements soon ladies and the best start to the year we could all hope for xx


----------



## lizzie78

ILT what a nightmare but still better than doing it a couple of weeks ago when you couldn't face it :hugs:

Well, its my final day at work today before leaving. got a handover session about to start and then my car is being collected this afternoon - gulp. Its all feeling a bit real and a bit scary. I haven't changed jobs for 7 years! Start at the new one on Monday and based on how I feel at the minute I'm so very glad I cancelled my November cycle I really couldn't cope with being a complete space cadet on top of everything else! Going to our caravan for the weekend so that will be nice and keep my mind off things a bit. Short stroll on the beach planned for Saturday night with the furbaby (she's 14 so can't walk far) followed by fish and chips - yum!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone,

Looks like things are really moving along for everyone now, with timelines getting sorted, procedures booked etc.

Ilt sorry to hear that getting your bcp was such an ordeal but at least now done and out of the way.

Lizzie well done for receiving two bfp announcements and maintaining a sunny expression. Good luck on Monday for new job and have a lovely relaxing weekend at the sea side.

Cmo loving the positivity re:the lucky thread.

I've been feeling a bit sorry for myself this past week, just freaking out about starting IVF. I'm finding the uncertainty really difficult to deal with. Had a counselling session on Monday which was good but also made it all seem real again (had been working hard at burying my head in the sand and hoping it would all go away).

Been more proactive in sorting my mental health today. Started with 20 mins of yoga and have decided my reward for this good behaviour is double chocolate cheesecake from the cheesecake factory!


----------



## CMo

Hi all!

Ilt what a nightmare with your prescription! Glad you got it all sorted!

Lizzie - sounds like an amazingly relaxing weekend. Where is your caravan? Good luck with your new job!

Comfy - glad to hear your feeling a bit better. This journey is enough to make the strongest person slightly insane! So jealous of your chocolate cheesecake, I've not git the biggest sweet tooth around but definitely can't say no to cheesecake!

AFM - been to see a nutritionist today at a chemist in town, she deals a lot with fertility problems. Basically nothing I didn't really know but clarified a few things about good stuff to eat, what fish etc to eat and avoid and gave me done good ideas of how to add some good seeds and nuts etc in. Was a but pricey at £50 for the hour but I suppose in the grand scheme of what I'm paying out it's not a lot if it helps 

She also changed my vitamins I'm on as she said the type I'm taking is difficult for the body to break down to get all the good stuff and added in omega 3 supplement and gave me a supplement for DH which as you can imagine he's delighted about so that set me back another £80 (she definitely saw me coming!!) obv ripped the price tag of ASAP and completely lied to DH as he would freak at spending all that on vitamins, he's only just calmed down at the £50 consultation price lol xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies, 

Lizzie, congrats on the new job! Changing job is never easy. Adjustment to new people and management can sometime be a little challenging. But, it's all for good reasons :). 

Cmo, hey..there is no price tag expensive enough to have a baby :). 

Comfy, I am sorry to hear that you are having a hard time dealing with IVF. The only thing that we can do is to take it one day at a time. I try not to think about the possible outcome and just do it. Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey guys! I've been busy this week as LO has hand, foot mouth so haven't had a chance to reply.. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## star25

Lizzie, good luck for Mon, change can be scary but if we can cope with ivf we can cope with anything! You will be great ;) 

Comfy, it's definitely hard but taking it one step at a time does help and every step takes us closer to our little miracles 

Ilt, how are you this week? 

Mobaby, hope lo is ok? 

Afm, nothing to report, scratch booked for 24th now this month, looking forward to nurse consult to see when the earliest date is I can start and hope af arrives at a convenient time like not too early! 

Cmo, sounds like you have done a lot of research, a little spending on vitamins can only help :)


----------



## CMo

Yeah Star, I think it's the nurse in me. Got to research the backside out of everything and try and find evidence to explain things. I'm not usually a control freak but think it's just the whole cycle is totally out with my control so I'm trying to grasp onto something I can control, if that makes sense? 

My next stop is to research accupuncture. My consultant basically said he sees no benefit in it apart from relaxation but think I'm quite keen to try. Have any you ladies tried it? Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo I've done acupuncture 3 ones. Every cycle I did I ended up with a bfp. Idk if I can fit it in this cycle but there is no harm done.

Star: LO is okay. Had a high fever then developed horrible blisters in his face and all inside his mouth and throat. Some smaller ones all over his hands, feet and legs. He seems to be doing better today and the fever broke so he should start to feel better soon. His face is just awful looking because he had a bad case. The blisters have started to crust over so he will look bad for a while :( breaks my heart to see him like this!

Comfy: ivf can be very stressful. There are a lot of uncertainties and I myself am freaking out about starting. Mainly because I know this is our only shot at #2. After all the things we went through to get my LO I am not willing to go there again. But just go with it. There will be ups and downs (hopefully more ups). Just take t one day at a time and everything will work out how it should.

Iluv what a journey to get some bcp! Glad you finally got them. I'm hoping my RE will let me start bcp cd3 since I've been through all this jazz before.


----------



## star25

Ahh bless him mobaby, hopefully hes on the mend now, must have been hard for you too xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Planning to practice midfullness, try and live in the moment and not allow myself to spin out endless disasterous scenarios in my head. Did yoga again this morning yay me! 

Mobaby-hope lo is feeling better.


----------



## Hope007

Hi Ladies,

Could I join you please?

I am starting IVF Donor in Czech in Jan

I am waiting on my AF to arrive so I can have my blood test done. I am very irregular so really not sure when it will arrive...although my lining was 7.5 and I was told AF should arrive soon...

xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, omg. I hope your LO feels better. That sounds painful. 

Regarding acupuncture, I've done it for 2 months straight. It helped me calmed my mind more than anything physically. My acupuncturist became my counselor :D. The only problem I had was that her office was pretty far and located in a very busy area. So there was always traffic to go there and to go home. Now THAT stressed me out. I am going to give another acupuncturist a try. She is specializing in fertility so she understands a lot of the whole IVF process..etc. 

Afm, nothing much going on with me. I got suck in to watch a show called 90 day Fiance. You can find it on youtube or TLC website if you are interested. Fyi, it's a reality shows about people whose fiances are foreigners and they have 90 days to get married after receiving the fiance visas for U.S. DH, who is not big into reality shows, called it good tv LOL! Otherwise, I am not enjoying being on BCP so fast. I thought I had 2 more weeks to go before I start BCP again. Oh well, BCP always make me constipated and bloated. But so far, those are the only negative things I have. Hopefully, this time it'll help suppress my cysts. 

Hope, welcome!! Hopefully you'll have AF soon :). 

Hope everyone else are doing well :).


----------



## acbow

Having been through IVF five times, here's the advice that I was given after the unsuccessful third attempt:

Following the first three IVF procedures, the doctor told me that I could get on with my day/life, but not to exert myself or overdo it. I took it easy and went about my day without exerting myself, but each attempt was unsuccessful (for unexplained reasons). 

I went to a new doctor for attempt #4 and was told that, if possible, take time off work and spend at least three days in bed. I followed this doctor's advice and became pregnant. I don't know why this worked but it did. Unfortunately, I had a miscarriage in the 9th week.

For the 5th and final attempt, I went to yet another doctor and was not given any advice other than to take it easy and not exert myself. No mention of staying in bed. Since it worked before, I decided to take vacation time and stay in bed for three days. I now have a beautiful baby girl. 

I don't know if this really made a difference, but if we decide to add to our family in a few years, I'm going to follow this advice again.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies just popping in quickly to say thanks for The good wishes for starting my new job on Monday, I'm scared and excited all at once. Tucked up in the caravan in snowdonia with DH now for the weekend so it will be here before I know it :)

Cmo my clinic actively encourage acupuncture and I found it very beneficial. If I can fit it in ill do it again this next cycle.

Hope everyone else is ok and has a fab weekend xxx


----------



## star25

Welcome hope :) good luck for Jan, were all in it together x

Acbow, thank u fpr the advice, Im definitely going to bed rest first couple days then potter round house and little dog walks and definitely not go to work til I know the outcome!


----------



## Hope007

Hi everyone,

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend so far...

I am still waiting for AF to arrive...I have the same 'heavy head' feeling which I got just before my AF last month so hoping its nearly here...

I just want to get started...

The clinic has asked me to get 3 boxes of BCP's which I have...my GP gave me Marvelon...just wondered, is anyone else on these or have any of you used it before? I hope its not going to give me a hard time! Also not sure yet when I will need to start them.
I also need to get my blood test done on days 1-3 of my AF too...hoping that comes back all ok...
My ultra scan was ok and my hubby had his test yesterday and the results should be available 3-5 days.
xx


----------



## WillowGrace

Hi ladies, 

If you don't mind I'd like to join in this conversation. 
We will be starting IVF with ICSI in January- February. 
Back story on us. We have been TTC for just shy of 2 years. We have spent the last 9 mos. receiving treatment from a fertility center. We have done 5 super ovulation induction cycles 4 of them with IUI. In the last 2 years I have had two miscarriages. I just had a D and C on Nov. 3rd due to a missed miscarriage. 

We are waiting for IVF with ICSI due to open enrollment and changing over insurance coverage. It will roll over on the first of the year. Which makes me think February by the time they can get approval from the new plan for coverage. Those things take time. 

In the mean time. I'm looking for things to keep myself from going crazy. I'm so excited to move on and start this new treatment protocol.


----------



## MoBaby

Hi willow! Sorry about your recent miscarriage. So unfair! I've had 2 as well and 2 d&c. Hopefully ivf is what you need to get your forever bfp!

LO is doing better. He is finally fever free and blisters have started to heal.

Heavy hope af comes soon for you! You probably will start the pills cd1-3. I've not used that brand before. I've used desogen.

I'm having issues with spotting right now. Which it won't matter because my lining isn't an issue until I start stims but af was nov 1, 4 days of af, and brown spitting ever since. dH and I BD the other day (ashamed to say it had been months because of LO and too sleepy to BD) and I had pink bleeding and now brown again. Worried this will delay things. I normally feel ovulation which should have been today but no ovulation signs and still town spotting. I bet af arrives late now. I don't temp or have taken an opk either. Oh well. What can we do. Why do our bodies not cooperate when we need them too? It could be due to the fact it was only my 2nd af post partum. I have a gyn appt Monday for my pap (it's been a while, too long!) so I'll ask then. And I'm going to have my thyroid checked also since I did have an abnormal lab when I was preggo (my thyroid was working too much) but I didn't need meds.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, hope your monday was great! New job...new people...new opportunity :). 

Hope, not sure about your RE. But, I start my BCP on 2nd day of AF. I have to call the nurse when AF arrives, then she'd tell me to start BCP and emailed me my calendar on how long to take the BCP for, when to stop, when to start injections, possible retrieval and transfer days, and type of meds to take. So, chat with your RE or nurse and they'd be able to give you more directions. Unfortunately, I am on a different type of BCP. Hopefully yours will work well with your body :). 

Willow, welcome and sorry for your losses. Hopefully, beginning of 2015 will be a great beginning for all of us :). 

Mobaby, how was the appt w/ the OB? Hope everything is ok. 

AFM, nothing much going on with me. Almost a week after taking the new BCP and so far so good. I'll have u/s and BW on the 18th of December, which is 14 days before stim starts. It sounds a bit earlier compare to my previous possible IVF schedule. Previously, I had U/S and BW 3 days prior to possible Stim. I wonder if it's because I had cysts on prior cycle. I am worried that I'd have cysts again and have to cancel the january cycle. I know that RE told me that the BCP should definitely help w/ the cysts but there is a linger fear that it won't go away then what do we do? arrrrgghhh. stupid range of emotions from excited, scared, tired, frustrated, happy, and sad...all in one hour lol. I better start working :). 

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## star25

Welcome willow :)


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies,

Can I join you? I've been stalking the thread since it started but waiting for my schedule to see if i would start ivf in Jan.

We've been ttc#1 for over two years. Our initial tests showed we had severe male factor issues (low everything, but mainly motility). My hsg suggested a possible blocked right tube and discovered today I have v.low AMH levels and low follicle count! :-(

On the bright side very excited to have dates to start tratment in Jan, so just need to wait for the meds to arrive and keep our fingers firmly crossed! x x


----------



## star25

Hi jaybo, good news you can soon start, fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## lizzie78

Very quick check in from me to try and keep up a bit. First day in new job was great! Not such a good start when it took me 3 1/2 instead of 2 1/2 hours to get there (hoping tomorrow will be better!) but otherwise great. Everyone seemed excited to have me onboard and I feel enthusiastic which I hope will help my next cycle. Absolutely shattered after an early start and with another one looming so no personals but will catch up later in the week when everything settles down a bit. Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Lizzie 2.5 hours one way to work? Crazy!
Ob/gyn appt went well. I will be switching to this practice if I can get preggo again. Had my "yearly" female exam. Said spotting is normal as body is still trying to regulate itself since it was only second af after breastfeeding. So hoping with all my fingers, toes and legs crossed that af comes like normal on nov 29th.

Oh I wanted to ask- I hope me talking about LO or mentioning post baby doesn't hurt anyone... If it does I will try really hard not to say things about it. I struggled really really hard to get my LO (6 ivf transfers, 2 mc's, surgeries) so I know how hard this is for everyone but since I did have a LO I want to be sensitive too. I also feel like I can be a good resource for those with failures and I know a lot about ivf and everything associated with it because I've gone through so much. So feel free to ask me anything you may have questions about.


----------



## star25

Glad went well lizzie, you must be shattered with that travelling! Have a good week :) xx

Mobaby, I dont mind at all, I love a success story and if you can help anyone else then even better :) xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, 2 1/2 commute one way is no joke! Hopefully today's commute is better for you. 

Jaybo, welcome!!! 

Mobaby, I don't think any of us will feel bad if you talk about your little one. There is a reason why we are all here. So feel free to talk about LO. Definitely will need advice from you when January comes :). So happy to have someone who has been through the whole process before. :hugs:.


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks ladies xxx
Mobaby it doesn't upset me either but I do think it's really sweet that you checked, this roller coaster turns us all into crazy people sometimes!! Hope you get the sibling for your LO with us all at the start of next year xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Think i am ovulating today! Felt the typical ovulation pains so it looks like AF will be 3 days late but thats okay. 
How is everyone doing?


----------



## CMo

Hi hope everyone is well!

Mobaby I def don't have any problems with you talking about your LO. U went through so much to have one that u'll be a fountain of knowledge for us all in the next few months xxx


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank u, got my scratch on Monday, juat want to find out what the earliest date is I can start after Xmas and hope af arrives at a convenient time! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, are you going to start Stims soon? Wait, are you going to do FET or fresh? 

Star, looks like we might start around the same time. 

Nothing much going on with me beside waiting. 11 more days before november ends. :)


----------



## MoBaby

ILove: I have no frosties unfortunately :( I used all 6 embryos to get my LO. So it will be fresh. I hope to start stims by mid January with EC end jan or early feb. I want to be preggo by LO 1 year birthday. My AF was scheduled to arrive Nov 29th but I just had symptoms of ovulation (I am in-tune with ovulation; have ovulation cramps, spotting and pain every cycle) yesterday and today so it looks like AF will arrive 3 days late. I then will have bloodwork, ultrasound and saline sonogram. I am hoping hoping hoping that my RE lets me start BCP on CD 3 vs making me wait an entire month because then I can go early january vs feb. I will BEG them since I have done this so many times before I do not see them having an issue with it.


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies!


Thanks for the welcome!


So we got a date for the delivery of our meds today! Next AF due on the first week of Dec when I will start BCP. All being well EC will be the last week of Jan. Wow after so much waiting and tests it all seems to be happening really quickly now. Although I'm sure the wait over Christmas will seem long!


Star sorry if this is a stupid question but what's a scratch?


MoBaby sounds like you went through so much to have your LO. I love success stories gives me lots of hope!  I hope you don't have to wait an extra month to start again!


Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Likklegemz

I've missed so much!!! Will try and catch up tomorrow! Sorry I've been Mia!


----------



## CMo

Mobaby just looking at your signature......so when you had your LO did you have 1 full cycle of ivf with 6 embies then do fet or did you need more than one cycle (sorry my questions are starting already lol) xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, girls.. been lurking the thread!


Ugh...really upsetting I have to join another IVF thread. I had my first IVF in August that failed. Started my second in October that turned into an IUI, because of poor response to meds. That IUI failed. I am now waiting for my consult with a new RE on December 3rd and then possible try IVF again in January/February depending on how that appointment goes.

Hope I can join you ladies in the meantime.

I know a few of you already.. :wave: Ilovetomatoes & Star :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo I did 3 full cycle rounds first. Had 2 embryos: bfn. No frosties. Then 2 embryos: mmc. No frosties. The. 6 embryos: 2 transferred and 4 frozen. Chemical. 1st fet 1 embryo: mc. Then 1 transferred: chemical. Then last 2 transferred: bfp and my LO.
So 3 full ivf/icsi cycles, 6 transfers including 3 fets. I always had great eggs but dh has bad sperm which is why more could to be frozen. We did have more blasts but poor quality.


----------



## Deepsea

Hi all! Hope you don't mind me crashing the party &#128521;

I've done a fresh IVF in February, transferred 2 5-day blasts, BFN. May FET, transferred 2 hatching blasts, BFN. This summer I've taken a little break, over indulged, de-stressed and recharged. I've changed RE clinics and I'm finally ready to give it another try. We have a new plan, and I'm hoping this will be the cycle that sticks! 

Blood work all looked good, except borderline thyroid function. Anyone else have this? Tsh is 3.6 and he wants it around 2.5 before starting the next cycle, so we started synthroid and will recheck here in a couple weeks. Then we had a hystoscope, I think that's the name, last week where they found polyps which were removed. I'm Hoping this will act like a scratch and help with implantation... Next appointmeant will be on Dec 5, a postop check and hopefully thyroid will be better. If so then I'll start BCP and I'm hoping for a transfer sometime in January. My new doctor seems really surprised that I've had 2 bfn, no chemical, no nothing. He thinks that with the advances in IVF that there should have been some sign of implantation by this time. It makes me feel a little bit better, but so many people on these boards have been through multiple cycles with BFN, so I'm not sure what to think anymore.

Hope we can all provide some support to each other through this crazy time, and in the end have some nice baby bumps to show off!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, I hope your RE let you take BCP earlier. I don't see why not. My RE lets me take it 2 months prior to Stims. 

Jaybo, yay for the meds. don't be surprise though...there are lots of them :). 

BMW, sorry to see you on this thread. But hopefully, this is our lucky thread!

Deepsea, welcome!


----------



## star25

Ilt, I hope we are starting at the same time :) 

mobaby, thats so good how in tune you are with ovulation, wish I could do that but my cycles are too crazy! Hope you can start early Jan

Jay, an endometrial scratch is where they scratch the womb to help improve success rate of implantation, it's similar to a smear test but hurts a bit for a few seconds, not sure how it helps but someone else might be able to explain? At my clinic its £100 so fairly inexpensive and simple procedure for something that could help, its best done 1-2 cycles before ivf cycle


----------



## star25

Posted too quick accidently!

Deep, sounds like you have a good plan in action, sorry I cant help with the thyroid amd sorry fpr tje bfns, hope this is your lucky time 

Beneath, hi! Sorry your here but this will be all our last ivf thread then we will be in tje pregnancy threads :) xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Posted too quick accidently!
> 
> Deep, sounds like you have a good plan in action, sorry I cant help with the thyroid amd sorry fpr tje bfns, hope this is your lucky time
> 
> Beneath, hi! Sorry your here but this will be all our last ivf thread then we will be in tje pregnancy threads :) xx

 I hope so!!!


----------



## Jaybo

Star - thanks for the info about the scratch, it sounds interesting (and painful!), my clinic never mentioned it. Gosh, there's so much to get your head around! Hope it goes well for you on Monday.


ILT - Hi :wave: I've heard it's a big box of medication but not quite sure how prepared I am for it. My mum's waiting in for the delivery so i should probably warn her too!! 

Deepsea - Welcome! :flower:

Beneath - sorry your Oct cycle didn't work out. I've been following the Oct/Nov thread and really hope the new year brings good luck for everyone! :happydance:


----------



## CMo

Hi jaybo, deepsea and beneath. Sorry u've had to come here but I've got a good feeling about 2015, this thread will change very quickly!

Mobaby you're such a superwoman! 3 full cycles and you're still willing to give it your all for a second. Just shows that it's so worth it all in the end!

Just been looking back and am I the only one going through this for the first time? You ladies will be so fed up with me and all my questions. Plan to soak up all your experience xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, my meds filled up half of kitchen cabinets and some occupied half of the shelf in my fridge :)

Cmo, you are not the only one. This is my first IVF too.

Well, after 2 weeks on BCP, I finally ready to get back on the treadmill. Hopefully, it'll last till before stims


----------



## beneathmywing

Hope this thread is super lucky for us all!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Yes hope it is!

3 full cycles and 6 transfers to get LO was worth it for us. But I'm only doing 1 cycle for #2 so what ever comes of it I need to be ok with the outcome. I'm not willing to go through all that again.

I had an entire pantry full of meds too! And sooo many needles and syringes. It's overwhelming!

Ilove hope it's last for you too!
Bfps to all!


----------



## star25

Cmo, it's my first time for a transfer, I have my embies waiting as cycled a few weeks ago but had ro freeze them due to ohss so couldn't have a transfer x


----------



## lizzie78

Morning ladies, how are we all doing?? Anyone ready for Xmas? It seems to have completely passed me by this year due to other stuff that I had going on and i'm now in a mild panic!!


----------



## star25

Hey lizzie, dont worry ive got 12 adults and 3 kids to cook Xmas dinner for and not done a thing! Im too interested in thinking about my fet!

Went for my scratch yesterday as part of the trial as didn't have transfer, the researcher lday doing it was off sick so another lady managed to get one of the drs from clinic to do it, after waiting an hour, he then said it was too early and best to do it next cycle due to xmas and start fet on cycle after that, he would have done it but I agreed with him so had a 5 hour round trip, spent £30 on travel amd dh lost a mornings work as hes self employed so just wish the researcher had thought it through properly before she booked it in! Thing was they dont work closely enough with the clinic but thwy felt awful so I didnt get annoyed even though I was! 

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hey ladies, 

Star, that sucks about the scratch. So, are you still going to have FET in January then? 

Lizzie, I haven't done any shopping myself and not going to worry about cooking for people for now :D. I do have my ultrasound and scan on December 18th to make sure I have no cysts so we can get this show going. 

Anyone here doing ICSI and/or Assisted hatching? We paid for both already but hoping that we don't have to use both of them. Already told that ICSI is probably a way to go for us but they are not sure about the assisted hatching until much later.


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing okay!

Star - sorry to hear your scratch didn't go ahead, what a waste of time for you. :dohh: But if it's better done closer to your FET it will be worth the wait!

Lizzie - I'm in no way ready for Christmas. I can't believe it's December next week already!

My medications arrived today! :happydance: Wow you ladies weren't lying - there's a lot of them!! I'm still not 100% what to do with all of them, but hopefully we will figure it out. I have another appointment at the clinic and a demonstration for the injections before we start so trying not to get too overwhelmed by it all. Does anyone know if the Menopur should be kept in the fridge?

CMo - as you can probably tell this is my first cycle too. I'm completely clueless! :shrug:

ILT - I don't know about assisted hatching but we're doing ICSI too. We were told it was our best chance because DH low motility.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

No, menopur can stay at room temperature. Follistim needs to be refrigerated though. 

DH actually has pretty good sperm count on the regular sperm analysis test. But our RE had him did a specific SA test to see whether or not we need to do ICSI. I forgot the name of the test. Based on that specific test, he said that it's better for us to do ICSI.


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks ILT, I think all of my meds are ok at room temp then. No need to squish up all our food in the fridge! :laugh2:

I think my DH just had a regular SA. So excited to have a plan in place for the new year. I hope our docs are right and this ICSI does the trick!


----------



## MoBaby

Star! So sorry that stinks. But better to do it when it will be best though. I would have been so upset.

I kept all my meds at room temp except the trigger.

Thanksgiving here in the states in a couple days.. Then I can think about Christmas holidays :)


----------



## star25

Ilt, I'll still be having fet in Jan after next cycle, we had half normal ivf and half icsi as the embryologist thought the reason we haven't had a bfp could be the sperm and egg aren't binding together so it was kind of a experiment, I was a bit scared as thought half our eggs would be wasted if that was the case but 11 fertilised normally and 9 with icsi
Dh sa was good on the day of EC, 29 mil, motility 55% and morphology 9% but they still done half icsi


----------



## star25

Jaybo yay on getting your meds! Things will be moving along soon :)

Mobaby, enjoy thanksgiving with lo :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone:hi:

Hope everyone that celebrates it had a great thanksgiving.

January no longer seems so far away, eek! Where are we all up to in the process now? 

Star when are you scheduled for scratch now? sorry about the wasted journey last month.

I'm hoping period arrives on schedule 20th Dec so can get AFC scan done before they shut for christmas and start down reg in Jan.
I think I've been isolating myself a bit lately and slipping into a depression. I've started an online mindfullness course and trying to look after myself to snap myself out of it. Been feeling down that our upcoming IVF, which I'm terrified about, is the end of the road so to speak and so I'm close to having to face not becoming a mother. Queue mindfulness-I can't know what will happen, i can't change the past so trying to enjoy/be with whatever is happening in the moment. In the spirit of that I've put up trees in three houses in the past three days. Bring on stollen and mince pies!:xmas9:

Have any of you tried any IVF guided meditations (eg.zita west, circle and bloom)? I'm thinking something like that might help manage my stress levels while going through my cycle.:shrug:


----------



## star25

Hi comfy, I haven't tried anything like zita west etc, I kind of gave up on the mountains I was piling on me and dh ages ago when I realised I would never get a natural bfp, I'm counting on the fet working now 
Not sure about the scratch time, I'm CD29 now and no sign of af, when I go to nurse consultation on 16th ill be CD42 so I'll ask for provera to get things started then do the scratchnon CD21 of that cycle then start the fet on af after that, for which I will probably need provera for as af never arrives now without it! 

The course sounds good online, this is such a hard process we need to do all we can to stay well emotionally, I tend to bury my head in the sand and drive myself quiet mad but thank god for bnb and lovely ladies like you who understand xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies, 

Comfy, sorry to hear that you are having a hard time. Infertility sucks! None of us asked for this but yet here we are and nothing much that we can do at this point beside going through the whole IVF process to fulfill our dreams as mothers. Yes, you can also adopt but that's not an easier process. If you feel that you need someone to talk to beside family and DH, never feel weird to see a counselor. Since I think you are in U.S., all of the fees associated w/ IVF (counselor, doc's fees, IVF itself, acupuncture, etc.) are tax deductible (score!) :p...if you pay everything out of pocket. Acupuncture can also helps you relax. 

Everyone manage stress differently. I just put aside this whole IVF process and not think about it. I treat it like it's something that I have to do to survive and not thinking about the consequences...like drinking, eating, having a stinking period :). So, I haven't been thinking about it much but I've been checking on my IVF schedule just to make sure I am on track :). 

Have you talked to your DH about how you are feeling? Maybe you are not alone. We forget that there is another person with us through out this whole IVF process...at least I was. I am glad that you are taking steps to overcome your depression. It's not easy....been there done that. Can't remember what snapped me out of it though....oh wait..I broke up w/ my ex hahahahaha. 

AFM, I stopped taking BCP two days ago and now waiting for my period. I'll have u/s and bw on the 18th so 15 more days....but who's counting right? :p. Otherwise, just busy with work and life. 

Star, it looks like our appt is pretty darn close to each other! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! Ive been busy with the holiday here and working a bunch these last 2 weeks :) Thanksgiving was okay for us. I ended up hitting the garage and damaging the car early in the morning then DH was mad at me and we ended up having an argument then he was mad at me most of the day. But we managed to get LO looking cute and he took some thanksgiving pics (he is a photographer). Then we had a good dinner at my brothers house with the rest of the family.

AF arrived so will be calling clinic today for labs and ultrasound on Friday. I will get my meds called in and then will hopefully start BCP (I am going to beg!) AF was 4 days late as expected.

Ilove not long! exciting. 

Comfy I havent tried meditation ever. But I know some who have and its helped a lot.

I am ready for Christmas to come and go! Once the year is over then it wont be long for most of us to start our cycles/transfers. Not much longer.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies :hi:

Comfy - so sorry you are having a hard time. Its a horrid place to be contemplating what next if this doesn't work. I did acupuncture and meditation last time. Tbh the acupuncture didn't make me feel relaxed but it did minimise side effects of the drugs. The meditation I did was very good with different ones depending on where you were in the cycle. I quite liked just having a bit of quiet time to myself listening to it as I drifted off to sleep, it helped me to close my busy mind down and settle I think. Cant remember the name of it but I can look it out when I get home. I did buy the Zita West one but it drove me nuts so I stuck to the other one. I'm wondering about the Circle and Bloom ones this time just for a change more than anything else as I've heard good things about them.

Mobaby so sorry Thanksgiving wasn't so good for you! Hope you and the car are both ok and it was just a minor scratch! 

ILT ha ha who is counting indeed!!

Star - hope you are ok too, hanging about waiting is no fun at the best of times!

AFM, AF arrived yesterday with a vengeance, not bad at only a 41 day cycle :winkwink: Sitting here in agony as usual and trying not to panic too much that next time im on cd 2 i'll be back into the injecting etc. Called this morning and booked my scan for next Friday so fingers crossed it will be all clear and i'll start on next AF mid Jan. Feeling a bit mixed about it all really. Not terribly optimistic about our chances what with one thing and another so think maybe its just some self preservation thing going on. Hopefully by the new year and once I start on the buserelin i'll be feeling more positive.

On the plus side all xmas shopping is done, just waiting for it all to be delivered and we are going to go and get the tree tomorrow night and trim up, maybe that will cheer me up :thumbup:


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry af came bad Lizzie :( mine came too!
Had ultrasound this am. Lining is still thick which I figured because af is light so far. Plan is for retrieval first week of feb so I'll take af with next period for 2 weeks. I'll get my schedule then too. Waiting for appt for saline sonogram and call with labs :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks everyone for your kind words.

Lizzie that would be great if you could let me know the meditation you used. Thanks for the zita west tip-i'll save my money (I'm easily irritated sometimes by the voice doing the guided meditation so I do want to get something that might bug me when I'm already stressed lol!) Sorry Af is being particularly vindictive this month.:hugs:

I'm in the UK and getting regular access to the clinic counsellor. It is helping (although every time I so much as set foot in the clinic it does freak me out a bit that this is all becoming a bit real!) She keeps reminding me that infertility is a major life crisis and that it's natural to experience lots of difficult emotions around it. Think I need to be putting less pressure on myself to 'cope' and just accept and be with how I'm feeling then move on with my day. (Is mindfulness managing to sneak it's way in??!):haha:

Spoke to DH about it his response was 'why are you worrying we haven't even started yet?' He sort of petered out before he finished the sentence, think he realised he was being an unhelpful dick and later just gave me lots of hugs which is all I really needed.

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm off to a spa with my friend this afternoon then we're having a girly weekend. Walks in the countryside, real ale in country pubs, can't wait. I'll try and put the IVF out of my mind (hahaha like I'm going to manage that!)


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy - Just checked and the one I liked was called Helen Mcpherson - The belief CD. She has an English voice and didn't grate on me except when I was having an exceptionally unreasonable day :blush: The only think I would say is that there is only one track for each phase of a fresh cycle. i ended up down regulating for nearly 5 weeks and by the end of it I didnt want to listen to the same track again. It was fine for the first few weeks though and actually you go into a relaxed state quicker and quicker every time you listen to it - i think that's why its just the one track per stage. Lol about DH, bless them -sort of! I wish mine would just stick to providing hugs and not advice :wacko:

Mobaby - things are starting to move for you now. Once you have your timeline it will only be around the corner! Hope you have a lovely afternoon, it sounds blissful!

I'm a tetchy thing today. DH had a work do last night which i was supposed to go and pick him up from. he rang me at 11 and said he could actually get a lift home and for me to go to bed because i was so poorly (awww). Off I popped with my two hot water bottles and slept for 2 hours (TMI but horrendous AF means im having to sort things out every two hours which is knackering in itself). Pottered back to bed and realised DH wasn't home.....rang him, no answer. Lay in bed wondering if I was a bad wife if managed to get back to sleep and the next thing i knew it was another two hours later :nope: still no DH..... really quite concerned at this point so call him a few times, nothing. lay there until 4:30 when I hear the clattering of an inebriated man on the porch, correctly assume its mine and go rescue him. God knows why he was so late home and he was absolutely freezing. Went back to sleep until 6:30 then got up to take stepson on the hour round trip to his school and have finally washed back up at home shattered after a week of very early starts and last night's shenanigans. Haven't seen DH yet as he got picked up this morning for work but think this means I deserve a set of outdoor xmas lights this year that I've been bugging him for??! :xmas9:


----------



## JeanJean

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join? I have my IVF scheduled for January 2015. This will be my first one and I'm very nervous yet hopefully also. Would love to share this experience with others!!


----------



## LoveKin

Hello everyone! After many push backs, my DH and I will be starting IVF in January also. He has obstructive azoospermia and I'm mostly okay (although my cycle has been messed up lately). We initially tried for a baby over a year ago and are more than ready to get starting and actually try! We have to wait until January because we are switching to my employer's insurance which will cover most of IVF. I'm getting so anxious!! I feel like january will never get here! I'm excited to share my journey and hear all of yours &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## MoBaby

That sounds good lovekin! Esp to have insurance coverage. Good luck with the cycle upcoming.

Does the dr think surgery would work for your DH? I know one lady on the boards who's dh had the surgery and they had a natural bfp.


----------



## star25

Welcome to yhe thread jean and lovekin! Hope we will all get bfps together in 2015 xx


----------



## lizzie78

Hi jeanjean and lovekin, welcome to the group :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, sorry about your garage and thanksgiving. Are you going to start on BCP soon? 

Lizzie, sorry AF was painful. I am trying not to think about the outcome too much or I'd drive myself nuts! :D . I say make DH works for those lights! You deserve it :D. 

Comfy, it's easy for someone else to say to accept things and move on. Reality is that is not a small/easy things to do. I still cry once in a while not as much anymore but I do let myself feel sorry for myself and feel worried if things don't work out what do we do? etc. So, take your time and take it day by day. Some things are just out of our control and there are nothing we can do about it. I hope you are feeling better after the spa and girl weekend. :hugs:

JeanJean, welcome!!! I think there are a few first timer here. I am one of them!! When are you going to start stim? 

Lovekin, welcome!!! 3 more weeks before January :D. 

AFM, nothing much is going on with me. Waiting for my ultrasound and bloodwork in 10 days :D. I did email my nurse and freaked out a bit regarding AF. I didn't usually take BCP so I freaked out when this cycle AF was very very light. I spotted for 3 days then a couple days of light flow. Very light. It didn't even fill a thin pad. This was different when I was on a different BCP a couple of months ago. So thankfully the nurse told me that it was normal since my lining was thinned out due to BCP. I am a little anxious for the BW and U/S result next week. I hope that I no longer have cysts and my lining is not too thin/thick so I can finally start stim and the whole IVF process. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## LoveKin

MoBaby, when we first found out we thought surgery may be an option so we met with a urologist and looked into my DHs medical history. He was born with only one vas deferon and had a common surgery as a baby to help him drop which blocked the other vas. The urologist told us there would be too much scar tissue to do a reverse vasectomy like surgery. I'd still be interested in meeting with a different urologist to see though so maybe we will do that after January. Being able to conceive future children naturally would obviously be ideal and so much cheaper!


----------



## MoBaby

That's pretty much mike my dh... He had torsion on the left side and they fixed that and then a hernia on the right but his traticle was involved so both were tacked down. We are pretty sure he has a blockage but since it's from surgery and so long ago there is too much scar tissue and time lapsed for surgery to be an option. Urologist refused to work him up properly though without a big chunk of money down so we take our chances and do fresh samples.

Ilovetomatoes bcp will be with next af which according to calendar is jan 4th and will do 2 weeks then start stims mid jan :)


----------



## star25

Ilt The wait is torture isnt it, fingers crossed all goes well and does that mean you will be starting stimms in ten days? 

Ive got a week to nurse consultantion for fet, also will ring tomoro and ask for scan to check for cysts etc Sonia can start provera to get af on the way as already on day 35 today, drives me mad! 
Can then book scratch for day 21 and start fet when af arrives after that


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, less than a month now!

Star, yes...I am getting antsy for my u/s and b/w. Hopefully if I do still have cysts, they have a solution for it. My Stim start on Jan 2nd for 11 days. So ER should be mid-January, test date should be on 1/28 considering everything will go smoothly. Will you do another u/s a few days prior to Stim or only 1 u/s?


----------



## star25

Hope all goes to plan for you, I wont be stimming as having a fet, have a scan on first/second day of af then take it from there, think it's tablets and progesterone pessaries and make sure lining etc is all good then the transfer of a beautiful embie 
Just hope time hurries up!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I totally forgot you are doing FET! Sounds much simpler than fresh :D


----------



## star25

Hoping all goes smoothly, af is always late for me but they said I can take provera as dont want tobe waiting too long!


----------



## Comfycushions

Lizzie-4.30 in the morning, good grief! As bare minimum you should be getting your Christmas lights! 

Hi jeanjean and lovekin, welcome. 

Hi everyone else too!

Had a great weekend. Back to work tomorrow, boo.


----------



## beneathmywing

Need to catch up on this thread, just thought I'd share with you girls my appointment with my new re. Dh and I liked him a lot! He was very upfront. Not beating around the bush. Straight to the point. He has a very different approach to IVF he wants to do for me. He said I do have low ovarian reserve, obviously, but since I am young, age is on my side and the eggs I do have will be of good quality. He wants to do more of like a mini-ivf. Start on day two, no surpression at all, be on Femara for however many days and then low dose of Follistim and Menopur. He says giving such high meds really affects quality of eggs, and we don't want that. 

It's really all about quality for me at this point and it's okay if I only produce a few follicles, as long as they are great ones. FX!

I asked if I should have any other testing done before we start. He wants me to do an endometrial biopsy/scratch day 21 of my next cycle and then start femara on day two of the following cycle!!! Looking like end of January for me.


----------



## lizzie78

Beneath, that is really positive news. Hopefully this new approach is going to make the difference for you :thumbup:

In other news my outdoor lights are on order :) Ultrasound this friday so bit nervous as usual but hopefully all will be clear and that will be the final hurdle down. Feels like things are getting closer all of a sudden.

xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Beneath that sounds like s good plan.
Izzie fx for you! I have u/s Friday too. Things are getting closer. Jan 2015 is just a few weeks away.


----------



## FirstTry

I was hoping I could join. Hi Mobaby :wave: (we know each other from ttc our first babies).

I'm working on my second attempt at baby #2. First attempt resulted in no genetically normal embryos. The eggs were retrieved and frozen 4 years ago, so I was overconfident. Anyway, I still need to catch up on your stories. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## star25

Glad your appointment was positive beneath, before you know it you will be starting your meds! 

Firstry, welcome to the thread :) 

Hi to everyone else, nothing to report here, just waiting for appointment next Tuesday


----------



## JeanJean

Just wondering - Did anyone on here have issues with their lining while taking clomid? if so - was just wondering how the lining responded to the ivf medication? 

Thanks! 

Starting to get exited as January is getting close:)


----------



## beneathmywing

*Lizzie* -- Thank you! Hope it does make a difference also. Good luck on your ultrasound Friday. =)

*Mobaby* -- Thanks!!

*Firsttry* -- Welcome!! Good luck to you as well.

*Star* -- Thanks, hun!! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Jean, I was only monitored first cycle of Clomid so unsure but my lining was good and thick throughout the ivf scans x


----------



## FirstTry

JeanJean said:


> Just wondering - Did anyone on here have issues with their lining while taking clomid? if so - was just wondering how the lining responded to the ivf medication?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Starting to get exited as January is getting close:)

Yes, my lining thinned on Chlomid (I think 7mm best), but was nice and thick during IVF transfers (12mm I think). Good luck!


----------



## MoBaby

Saline ultrasound today was great! My AMH is 4.3! It was 2.1 before baby so I'm more fertile apparently now lol. Start bcp with af and stims start jan 20th!!! So exciting!

How are you all doing?


----------



## Jaybo

Hi everyone!

Just catching up on all your updates. Sounds like things are starting to move now and a few of us will be on similar scedules.

MoBaby that's great your scan went so well and you're AMH went up. :thumbup: How did you manage that? Were you doing anything to try and improve it? My AMH is 2.6 so also low for my age (33), I'm a bit worried how I'm going to respond to the stims.

AF arrived right on time so I've started the BCP today for one month before i start downregging and go for my next scan. Stimmimg on the 16th and then hopefully EC last week of Jan. Roll on 2015! :happydance:


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies hope everyone is well! Not been on for a while so just catching up.

Busy week this week for me. Had my first accupuncture appt on thurs. It was just initial consultation and a wee taster to see if I liked it. Very odd feeling, lying with needles stuck in me but was very relaxing so think I'll definitely go for it.

Had our nurse consultation today to discuss the whole procedure, a lot of information in a short time. My AMH is 14.6 so she thinks I'll probably be on the long protocol and we'll start with my jan period!! Eeeekkk!!!

Can anyone shed some light on AMH levels and why the long protocol would be picked? She did say I would be at risk of over stimulation so would probably start in low dose of drugs xx


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo I'm not sure the scale used in uk but in us 2.6 is considerd normal response. Anything over 1 my re is happy with. I haven't done anything to improve except had a baby ... They say fertility is increased after so maybe that's why. My fsh is better also at 6.9. 

Cmo im unsure of how AMH levels are reported In countries other than us but if everything looks normal for your age the long protocol is the standard one. That's the one with lowest risk of hyperstim and used for good responders. I'm doing a protocol meant for poor responders becaise I've dobe 3 rounds and responded best to it.


----------



## Jaybo

Ah thanks MoBaby that makes sense! Sorry, I've been caught out by the uk/us scales before when reading about AMH because the range in the UK is so different.

CMo 14.6 in the UK is within the normal range I think. I wasn't told whether the protocol I'm doing is long or short, but the Dr said they were putting me on a high dose of stims because I'm at risk of poor response due to low AMH.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies :hi:

mobaby - great news that everything went well!

jaybo - I bet it's all starting to feel a bit real now that you are doign something, even if it is BCP.

CMo good news about your acupuncture appointment. I think anything that can help us relax during a cycle has got to be worth a go.

Afm, my u/s was also clear, no cysts etc so i start on CD 1 of my January period so around the 14th i think. I have an appointment with a new acupuncturist tomorrow so fingers crossed I like her. It's my birthday this weekend so we are off out for dinner with friends tonight, must not overindulge and scare the new acupuncturist away lol.

have great weekends everyone xxx


----------



## star25

Mobaby, great news scan went well and that your more fertile! 

Jaybo, you and mobaby be starting stimms around the same time, be good you can be cycle buddies :)

Cmo, I'm not clued up on amh levels, think mine are high though which is why I overstimulatedq I dont the short protocol, meant to produce less eggs at a better quality but I still had 22! 

I have my nurse consult tues, called to check today I could also get provera as im not planning on waiting months for af to arrive. X


----------



## star25

Lizzie, sorry didnt see your post, did you have a fun birthday? Hope you did! 
Glad scan went well, really wont be long now til we're all starting, it felt like ages away after they said I had to freeze all but now it feels so close and im getting excited again! 

Mobaby, did you see the post about gonal f for sale? She also says she has menopur for free so you could get cheaper gonal f and free menopur xx


----------



## MoBaby

No I didn't see that :) I'll look. Thanks!


----------



## MoBaby

I need the pen :( she has the vials. Boo!


----------



## star25

Ahh thats a shame :( xx


----------



## LoveKin

Hello! Mobaby, that's great that your amh went up! I think you're in the "optimal fertility" category now! My amh is 6.8 which I'm happy about but a bit worried about getting ohss from the stims. I would be so bummed if they have to cancel a cycle.

Lizzie78 and cMo, I find acupuncture so interesting because I never knew how popular it is. Maybe I should try it? I could use some stress relief. Thats great to hear about your u/s Lizzie!

Star25, I think I'll also need to be put on progesterone to induce a period. I'm on CD 57 and no signs of af. Does anyone know if I'd be able to start IVF with the onset of an induced period? I hope I don't have to wait another month after af! I messaged my fertility clinic about the timeframe so we'll see what they say. I just want to start ASAP!


----------



## star25

Lovekin, I started my ivf after an induced period and they said I can start my fet after an induced one too so you should be fine, I'm CD41 today but it's not unusual for me to go up to 60 or more so my clinic said when I get to day 35 to call them for provera, just an effort to go there for that as always have to have a scan first xx


----------



## LoveKin

Well that's good to hear! Did you have to go on Lupron while taking provera or did you start stims right after you got your induced period?


----------



## MoBaby

Lovekin anything above 1 at my clinic is optimal and I was always 2.1 so no issues there. But I guess I'm more optimal now. Also I've cycled on an induced period. As long as your day 3 us and labs are okay it doesn't matter how your period came about. I couldn't imagine going so lobg without a period. I'm usually clockwork cd28 (sometimes 30-32 days but not often)


----------



## star25

Lovekin, I was on short protocol so I started stimms day 2 of cycle, getting so excited x


----------



## lizzie78

Hi ladies, just a quick hello from me. Birthday was a bit rubbish tbh but hopefully next year's will be amazing and i'll have a star guest by then thanks to this next cycle! Acupuncture was an eye opener. It was a completely different experience to a session with my last practitioner. Now I understand why you all say it's relaxing, it was lovely! I'm definitely going to keep going with it and have scheduled my next appointment in for the start of Jan just before i start DRegging :)


----------



## MoBaby

Star I'm doing short protocol as well :) I love the short protocol! I get way to suppressed on long protocol.


----------



## MoBaby

I just found out none of my meds are covered afterall. i pay all out of pocket :( i am devastated. thats around $2500-$3k i wasnt expecting to spend.


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> I just found out none of my meds are covered afterall. i pay all out of pocket :( i am devastated. thats around $2500-$3k i wasnt expecting to spend.

That sucks, hun! I know how it feels. My insurance doesn't pay for meds either or IVF. It's so unfair we have to spend all this money!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

im going on dh insurance starting jan 1...im going to call and see if there is coverage before picking up meds. im upset :( so unfair!


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> im going on dh insurance starting jan 1...im going to call and see if there is coverage before picking up meds. im upset :( so unfair!

Fx! I am on dh's insurance and still on my dad's and they are one shittier than the other!


----------



## lizzie78

Mobaby - so sorry chick that must be a real blow. In some ways I think its easier for us ladies that know we have to self fund, at least we don't get complete shockers like that! FX'd that your DH's insurance can help. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morning Ladies,

Mobaby, sorry to hear about your insurance. Hopefully, you'd be able to work things out.

I still need to catch up on the thread since I haven't been around lately. Hope that everyone is well. Going to see my RE in a few hours and having bloodwork/ultrasound done. Hopefully no more cysts! Am getting a bit anxious to find out. 

To all of the new ladies...welcome! :wave:. Less than 2 weeks till January. Woohoo


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I just found out none of my meds are covered afterall. i pay all out of pocket :( i am devastated. thats around $2500-$3k i wasnt expecting to spend.

Ugh, sorry to hear that, Mo. 

I've gotten a little bit of meds free from my nurse at my RE, like when another patient bought too much and donates it. I ended up donating extra as well. So, maybe try that? It probably won't help much if they even have anything to give, but every little bit...


----------



## 3chords

Joining this thread, will do FET 2nd week of February but start with Lupron Depot in early Jan.

MoBaby - that really, really sucks about the meds. I am currently battling with insurance as they have not refunded me ANY of my meds costs for the last IVF cycle which btw came out to $5600, so not an insignificant amount of money. My clinic switched to a new e-billing system and so at first it took a month for the insurance to reject me saying they needed an original receipt. So they drew up a manual original receipt for me which I sent in a month ago and they did not start processing until last Friday saying that they are very busy with "everyone" sending in receipts at the end of the year. Allegedly they will process by this Friday. In any event, because I am about to hit my lifetime fertility drug limit with them, my husband's insurance will cover the rest but I first have to get the assessment from my company. In short we probably won't get the money until the 2nd half of January, some 3 months after we paid it. I am sick and tired of the whole process.

And we got our invoice for the FET which is $2200. Seems so "cheap" compared to IVF haha!


----------



## MoBaby

My fet was $3000. But I had no meds with it so I came out good lol. But we've spent about $40k out of pocket already. We have saved for this but it still sucks. Hoping we get a tax return next year (we usually have to pay) so we can put a little back to savings. This really isn't fair all plans do not cover ivf :(


----------



## 3chords

Yeah, I am so jealous of all the women who just get pregnant by so much as looking at their husbands/partners. With this FET we'll be around $30K out of pocket so far, it's the PGS that added a lot of cost to ours but we thought it was worth it, so what do you do?


----------



## AngienDaniel

Hey Everyone! I want to join this thread. 
I am having Micro-IVF in January. My cycle will begin on December 31. I am to have day 3 (clinic will be closed on Day 2, January 1st) ultrasound and blood-work. I will start 100 mg Clomid from day 3 to day 7, Gonal-F Day 8 and 9 and then egg retrieval, etc.. As far as I am aware my only issue is that I have no tubes as they were removed during an ectopic rupture in July. (one was hydrosalphinx, one ruptured, both removed) Now IVF is our only option but luckily we are able to do a small IVF so the cost is much less. Also we qualified for Compassionate Care program and I get the meds 75% off. I am thankful cause if it were more money, I would not be able to go forward.
During the Laparoscopy in July when my tubes were removed, the doctor also removed adhesions that were in my uterus and 'cleaned it up in there'. I am excited and so nervous. I suffered 6 early losses before my tube removal and feel blessed to be able to give this another go... maybe even two gos.. :)
My hubby had his SA today and I still have my pap and breast exam scheduled for the 22nd of December. All other blood-work has been completed. Finally.

I have a couple of questions for anyone who knows:
Does insurance cover acupuncture? Does it cover your first monitoring appt?
Does egg retrieval hurt with no anesthesia? Can anyone tell me how much Gonal-F cost for 2 doses? I am trying to get an idea what I will have to pay and doctors and insurance aren't as clear as asking ladies that know..


----------



## star25

Mobaby, sorry to hear about the insurance, as if this isnt all hard enough, I hope you can get something sorted

3chords, good to see you hear too! Looking forward to our fets!

Ilt, how was your blood test and scan? Hopefully no cysts in sight

Angien, welcome to the thread, sorry to hear of your losses, hope the ivf gives you your miraclthe only question I can help with is the egg retrieval, I was awake with a slight sedation and it didnt hurt at all, I was quite awake and thought I remembered it all but when I look back its actually a bit of a blur so the meds they gave me obviously done something! You will be absolutely fine 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to Christmas amd our new year miracles! Xxx


----------



## 3chords

Hi Angien,

My insurance does cover acupuncture but only $600/year. My DH has $1000 per year I think so I can use his insurance after I exhaust mine.

I don't think anyone does egg retrieval without any anaesthetic? I imagine it would be very painful and they also do not want you squirming/moving as they are aspirating the follicles. So I am pretty sure they'd give you something for the pain. I had conscious sedation so I was awake but didn't feel a thing.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all,

I haven't been posting lately as went on mini break with DH last weekend. That was great after the first day. The first day we had a huge row and he didn't speak to me for the four hours it took me to drive there. That was crap but all's well that ends well i suppose! Then the day day we came home my Dad was taken into hospital and passed away the next day. Although he was quite elderly and had health issues it still was unexpected and a massive shock. Doing OK though and keeping busy.

Despite DH -and my brother-(never would've thought i'd be talking to him about this!) counselling delaying IVF by a month I really want to proceed.
Had my AFC scan yesterday. That was all ok-although the staff were being trained on the use of a new 3D ultrasound machine while I was being scanned. They were all thrilled-me less so. Confirmed will be doing long protocol (pending results of blood test) and will be ordering meds on Monday and starting injections on 7th Jan.

Sorry can't help with any of the insurance queries as in UK or ivf process queries as this is my first time. Mobaby that really sucks that you got a nasty surprise re-meds funding.


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy so sorry about your dad :( hope you are holding up well. But glad you are starting soon and your scans went well. 

I did get my meds. I debated waiting until jan 1 when I have new insurance but they couldn't tell me if it was covered or not so I did save around $2000 and paid $1900 out of pocket. So that's that. I have them and the ones in the cooler are in a bag labeled do not touch, open or remove because I have family staying at my house. Hopefully no one messes with them or peeks.


----------



## star25

Comfy, im so Sorry to hear about your dad, I know how you feel, mine passed away last July unexpectely and I carried on with my Clomid and ttc as think it was the only thing keeping me going 
Hope your doing as well as you can be, must have been a big shock xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, sorry to hear about your dad. Glad to hear you are going through the IVF process in January. 

Mobaby, yayyy for the meds.

Star,no cysts for me! Yaayy. Will start stim on the 2nd now. Super excited and looking forward to it. How are you doing?

Angie, I think some insurance will cover acupuncture. You just need to call yours and ask. Unfortunately, none of us have the same insurance coverage in the U.S. Mine doesn't cover anything at all in regards to IVF. Welcome and good luck!

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## FirstTry

3chords said:


> Yeah, I am so jealous of all the women who just get pregnant by so much as looking at their husbands/partners. With this FET we'll be around $30K out of pocket so far, it's the PGS that added a lot of cost to ours but we thought it was worth it, so what do you do?

Hi 3chords :wave:

So sorry to read of your m/c. Devastating. 

Congrats on having 2 normal embies! I'm a believer in FET. My DS was in the freezer for 6 months prior to transfer. Fingers crossed that one or both of them are your miracles! 

I'm starting stims soon and will do PGS/PGD. We got no normals with the prior batch, but I'm stacking that up to eggs that were frozen for 4 years before fertilization. 

Looking forward to seeing your BFP!


----------



## FirstTry

Comfy: so sorry to hear about your father. That is so difficult. 

If you don't want to delay the IVF, then you should continue with the plan, as long as you feel up to it. Good luck and hugs :hugs:


----------



## star25

Ilt, I'm ok thank you, how exciting you will starting so soon after Christmas! 
I'm on my 3rd day of provera so expect af in about a week, I'll then have scratch on day 21 and start fet cycle after that, I'll probably have to wait tomato least day 35 next cycle to start provera again as af never seems to arrive naturally anymore, that means by the time I get that af will be mid Feb at the earliest, the fet takes 2 weeks so I wont be pupo until start of march at the earliest!
So I'm behind you ladies but will hang out and cheer you all on!


----------



## AngienDaniel

3chords, my clinic does allow people to choose whether or not they want to be sedated. I think mainly because it is not a full-medicine IVF cycle. I am just using Clomid and Gonal-F and I wont have anywhere near the same amount of eggs as someone that does a full cycle. I have chosen to for-go the anesthesia as it is 500$ and I have a very high pain tolerance (so far). I am only expected to make 2 or 3 eggs. Maybe even just one. I am hoping the experience is like the HSG or the saline wash--both of those were super easy for me. I am a little nervous about it to be honest. The 500$ savings was a big incentive for me though.
So sorry about your Daddy, Comfy! I understand your need to keep going with your cycle. I figure life keeps going and those of us still living have to keep trudging on. 
I have my pap tomorrow. Blah on pap smears and yay to the last hurdle to cross before the start of my cycle!
I hope everyone is prepared as they can be for this next coming week!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Angie! While I was sedated for my egg retrievals, I was not for my amnio, which might be similar. For that, there wasn't a huge amount of pain. I just had to kind of hold my breath and be still for a couple of minutes (like meditating) and then it was over. I hope you're retrieval is painless and goes smoothly.


----------



## AngienDaniel

I hope so too, FirstTry! I am nervous.


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well angien, when is retrieval? X


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy - so sorry to hear about your dad xxx


----------



## AngienDaniel

Star25, my retrieval will be around the middle of January. I don't get my calendar until the start of my next cycle which will be the 31st of December. By my calculations should be the 12th or 13th of January.. When is your retrieval?


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, ladies. Hope everyone is doing well!!! January is right around the corner. Af showed for me on Friday so I schedule my biopsy/scratch for day 21. Kind of nervous! The things we have to go through. 

For you ladies that had that done, how was it???


----------



## star25

Hi angien, I'm having a frozen embryo transfer so no retrieval this tImeet, it's fine though :) xx

Beneath, its all moving along for you :) the scratch is similar to a smear test but I did find it crampy, the cramping only lasts a few seconds though, just take some ibuprofen beforehand, I'm
On last day of provera so expect af in about 5 day's then I'll book my scratch too! Have you heard about the competition results yet? Xx


----------



## FirstTry

My antral follicle count was 21, which is very good for me! If my other levels come out okay, I start stims right after Christmas. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Hi angien, I'm having a frozen embryo transfer so no retrieval this tImeet, it's fine though :) xx
> 
> Beneath, its all moving along for you :) the scratch is similar to a smear test but I did find it crampy, the cramping only lasts a few seconds though, just take some ibuprofen beforehand, I'm
> On last day of provera so expect af in about 5 day's then I'll book my scratch too! Have you heard about the competition results yet? Xx


My RE did tell me there will be some cramping and I can take Motrin beforehand.

Unfortunately, I didn't win the contest, but they did award all the contestants with 15 percent off their cycle!!!


----------



## star25

Firstry, thats great! Hope stimming goes well for you :) xx

Beneathe, thats a shame but you got a great bonus! That was good of the clinic even though o think you should have won! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Beneath: hey, 15% off is nice!

Star: with 8 frosties, you're in pretty good shape! Fingers crossed for your FET.


----------



## beneathmywing

I'll take the 15 percent off over nothing!!!


----------



## star25

I hope so firstry, just hope the first one thaws well, theres only a 10% chance it wont so fingers crossed!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your kind words and for thinking of me. Today I've been trying to make a start on writing my Dad's eulogy but have been procrastinating dreadfully. After stripping most of the wallpaper from the bathroom I've now made a start at typing some things up.

My IVF drugs arrived this morning. Came in a fabulously large box. Hope the rest of my Christmas parcels are less 'stabby.':haha:

Brother and his wife popping by later and then tomorrow DH and I plan a quiet day together. His grandad was taken into hospital today so we might have to rush down there sooner than we'd intended (Sun)

Hope you all have a peaceful happy christmas break.:xmas16:


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies just dropping in to wish u all a very merry Xmas! Hoping next year we'll all have a new family member to fuss over!

Lots of love and best wishes to you all!
Claire xxxxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## MoBaby

star all 4 of my embryos thawed perfectly! They looked like they had never been frozen so I think your chances are great. Actually the one transferred with my LO was one of my last two and it had been thawed, refrozen and thawed again and it looked perfect. FX for you!

Merry christmas to those that celebrate! Im up wrapping gifts, making fudge and planning tomorrows meal.


----------



## star25

Thats good to hear mobaby! 

Hope everyone had a happy Christmas, lets hope we do all have a new addition to fuss over next year! Xxx


----------



## MoBaby

My holiday was exhausting lol! Too many people at the house :)


----------



## star25

Very true mobaby, I had 12 adults, 4 kids and 5 dogs! Managed to get through work this afternoon and now having an evening of catching up with eastenders and sweets!


----------



## FirstTry

Hope everyone is doing well!

Stims start tonight :)


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Stims start tonight :)

Yay!! Are you the first to start stims in this thread?


----------



## MoBaby

yay first!


----------



## FirstTry

Thanks! I might be the first in this thread, since it's not quite January yet.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Thanks! I might be the first in this thread, since it's not quite January yet.

Yay!!! Hope you start the thread with lots of luck for you and us all!!


----------



## star25

Good luck first! X


----------



## FirstTry

I'll be doing PGS and freezing, so I won't be the first to transfer. But a month from now, we should know if we have any good embies.


----------



## star25

I'm just willing af to arrive so I can book the scratch, 5th day after taking provera is tomoro and this is what day it arrived after taking it last 2 cycles, this cycle though I dont feel too different like when I took it before so hope it worked!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I'm just willing af to arrive so I can book the scratch, 5th day after taking provera is tomoro and this is what day it arrived after taking it last 2 cycles, this cycle though I dont feel too different like when I took it before so hope it worked!

Hope it arrives so you can get started!! My scratch/biopsy is booked for the 9th. eeek.


----------



## star25

I'm fed up of waiting beneath! CD54 today :(


----------



## MoBaby

Ugh star :( maybe today or tomorrow.

In 1 week af should arrive and i should start bcp for 2 weeks!


----------



## star25

Af is here! yay!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Af is here! yay!

Yay!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, pls could I join you all? I'm going to be doing a FET in Jan following a freeze all cycle in Oct due to OHSS. We've got 3 embies in the freezer (5AB,4BB and 4BC) and hoping to transfer just the 5AB if the thaw goes ok. Scratch is booked for 6th Jan, cycle due to start 12th Jan, with a transfer hopefully by the end of the month.

The past few months have dragged but can't believe we're suddenly nearly starting!

Star - great news that AF has arrived. Will you automatically take drugs in 4 weeks to start your next AF or do you have to be late before and get permission before you can do that?


----------



## MoBaby

Yay star!!! 
Hi bump! FX for your cycle and your BFP!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi bump!
Star was that a natural AF??!!
I've got injection class 5th Jan.
First of all though funeral on 30th


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi Bump!! Welcome.


----------



## FirstTry

Great news, Star! What a long wait! So, when do they predict the transfer can happen?

Welcome, Bump!

Hugs, Comfy :hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

yay star great news hon!!
Welcome bump
Comfy - that sounds like things are really nearly here!! Not good news about the funeral though, it feels like you have been waiting for that such a long time. I guess it's what happens when its this time of year but glad it is going to be before you start injections etc.


----------



## star25

Hi bump, was going to ask if you would be joining us here :) they like to do a scan first which is a pain and wait til CD35 but I'm going to ring them today and check as dont want to wait too long after scratch 

Comfy, it was an induced one, the last 3 Have been, for some reason my cycles have got worse! 

First, by time I get next af and take meds etc transfer will probably be near end of Feb! Ages away lol


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Hi bump, was going to ask if you would be joining us here :) they like to do a scan first which is a pain and wait til CD35 but I'm going to ring them today and check as dont want to wait too long after scratch
> 
> Comfy, it was an induced one, the last 3 Have been, for some reason my cycles have got worse!
> 
> First, by time I get next af and take meds etc transfer will probably be near end of Feb! Ages away lol

Well, then we might be transfer buddies!


----------



## star25

Ooh I hope so, would love a buddy!


----------



## FirstTry

Does anyone know what your estrogen level should be after 3 days of stims? They just left a message with no explanation of whether it's good or bad.

Update: I found this handy chart. At 175, I'm a little low. We'll see how it progresses. 
https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivfstim.htm


----------



## MoBaby

It's a range. Usually around 100. But mine has ran low. I was 23 once, 50ish once and 85 with my last cycle


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> It's a range. Usually around 100. But mine has ran low. I was 23 once, 50ish once and 85 with my last cycle

Oh, cool! That sounds better than the chart I found. Thanks, Mo.


----------



## MoBaby

My re said around 100 that's where I got that from but I was always low and always had plenty of mature eggs. I was over suppressed with the normal protocol. And I was put on bcp to long with the flare which is why it still was low. But still got plenty of eggs. This time I'm on bcp only 2 weeks and doing the short/flare protocol so I'm expecting big numbers lol

I think 175 sounds good.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

After starting the tread and then having to leave due to not doing the IVF things have changed....we have got some money together & now i'm very excitied to say i'm STARTING!! yay!! I am doing antagonist short protocol due to very high amh. I start northesterone on day 21, currently day 11 and have egg collection booked for the 9th Feb :) 

Has anyone got any advice for me? i'm taking prenatal vits - should i take anything else? any advice would be much appreciated as i'm a newbie to this and really want to do everything possible to increase my chances! 

I'm going to read back over the thread today so bear with me but lovely to see things are progressing with people!


----------



## star25

Nimbec that is fantastic news, so pleased for you and good to have you back! 

I'm having scratch on 20th Jan then start cycle after that for which I will probably have to start provera as af never shows anymore!


----------



## FirstTry

Great news, Nimbec! 

I don't really believe in taking anything but what the doctor tells me to. The only thing I do is acupuncture on the day of transfer, so I can be relaxed and let my body accept the embryo.


----------



## MoBaby

Nimbec what is your amh? So glad you are starting!!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks for the welcome back ladies :) Happy new year to you all too!! 2015 will be our year! 

Star i guess this means we won't be too far apart in treatment? 

Firsttry sadly i can't do the accupuncture as it made me very poorly i reacted very strongly and now they refuse to treat me lol! I did do some reflexology so i guess i'll do that :) I don't know about estrogen levels but i'm hoping yours is just fine! 

Mobaby i'm 33 and my AMH is 62.5 and i have pcos so take Metformin. I'm not an overweight pcos'er so they are worried i will over stimm .....i've read lots and think i should be fine but opted for the short protocol as this is what people seemed to recommend. when do you start your meds? wondering again if we will be simular timing? 

Hi to everyone else! Speak to you next year ;)


----------



## MoBaby

I had to look up the AMH scale for uk. We use a single digit scale here. Over 1 is what my re wants and my last one was 4.1. That is high! I'm doing short microdose lupron flare and start stims jan 20 :)


----------



## nimbec

Gosh that is high I guess we are in a similar boat :) I'm just going off to read about the 'flare' but I'm guessing it's a similar protocol. I notice you had lots of transfers hopefully this one will work first time now you know your body - feel free to give me any pointers especially with the high amh as I find no many people have it. Did it cause you any problems? Eek stimms are not far away now!!


----------



## MoBaby

My amh was only 2 on all my previous attempts... This is all new for me. The flare is for poor responders usually and I respond "better" to this protocol in past but I'm kinda nervous now because all my levels are improved. I never had any problems. We did 3 full cycles and 6 transfers. But only 1 full IVF cycle for now and if that doesn't work then LO may end up an only child. We just can't go at it like we did before.

One re told me to have a milkshake on the way home from transfer. I had a peanut butter banana shake right after and had my Lo so enjoy a milkshake lol. Ive done acupuncture, pineapple, pomegranate , walnuts, etc.. I'm not sure if anything truly works but never hurts to try :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Nimbec, welcome back! Glad to see that you can start with us :)

Ladies, Happy New Year!! This is it! We've been waiting for a long time and now we all can start soon :).


----------



## AngienDaniel

Started my Clomid today. 100mg for 5 days and then Bravelle for two days.. THEN, New York and the wait for time to trigger, retrieval and transfer!! I should have my official test day before the end of January. I haven't decided whether I will test at home. I have always done so before and probably will this time as well since I don't like being unprepared--especially for things that could hurt.
My hubby is drinking a beer and I am sitting here waiting for one of the best years of my life to switch over to a whole new season. 
:)To a GREAT new season in each of our lives:: Happy New Year Ladies!!


----------



## Jaybo

Happy New Year ladies! Hope you all had a good Christmas - I can't believe January is finally here. Let's hope all our dreams come true in 2015! :dust:

I have four more BC pills to take before I start downregulation meds. Starting to get exciting now! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Happy new year!!
Angien your protocol sounds super easy! How many follicles is your re predicting?
Jay yay! Few more days.

I'm waiting for af... Then pills then stims on jan 20 :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Just wanted to wish all you ladies a very happy new year and a bfp to all still waiting for one!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 


Angien i agree your protocol seems really straight forward hopefully this means it will be easier on your body too! 

Jaybo gosh 4 days will fly by how exciting!! 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying New Years day :)


----------



## star25

Hope next Christmas we all have an extra mouth go feed! 
Nimbec, I think we will have similar transfer times, yay!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies. Can I join here. Myself (35yrs) and my DH (33yrs) have a 3yr old daughter conceived without any issues. However we have been trying to conceive a sibling for 2yrs now without any success. All my tests have come back normal , DH SA has showed low morphology. We have been advised ICSI and so I have begun injections 3 days ago on the 29th Dec(CD21. Im excited but also scared of being disappointed and would welcome any support or advise you could offer. ALso has anyone experienced any side effects from the injections?


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hello,

Me too joining this group.. I had my 1st IVF, ER in Dec'14, but ET was not done due to thing endometrium lining. So awaiting natural FET this month or next month depending on the lining. As on y'day it was CD11 6.4mm triple lining. Have 2 day3 Grade B 8-celled embies in the freezer. Hoping for the best!...

:dust:


----------



## HisSweetheart

@MoBaby and @nimbec - with these AMH values, did ur RE mention something on PCOS? bcoz one of the other person who posted here mentioned that she had PCOS so she also had a high AMH... is that always true??

@star25 - woohoo.. thats a gr8 number... 22 eggs, 20 fertilized !!... 

If any of you who've got ur ER report, can u tell me what was mentioned against the "Egg/Oocyte Quality" field? I know, the report format may vary across different clinics, but just curious to know.


----------



## nimbec

Star25 yay for a transfer buddy :) hopefully the time will fly by! Is the round very different? As obviously no EC but do you follow the same protocol? 

Welcome hissweetheart fx you lining is super and you can get those enmbies on board! 

I do have pcos well appear to have as my blood work and appearance of ovaries say I have but I'm a light pcoser as I am not overweight at all so they treat a little different apparently - I take Metformin too. Will be interesting to see how many eggs I get fx they do t under stim me it's one of my concerns! 

Welcome libby4snoopy sorry I can't offer advice as not started injections yet - interested to hear everyone's answers!


----------



## HisSweetheart

Nimbec, when are you starting the injs? Are you on the antagonist protocol or the agonist?.. I guess with the mild pcos, u wont be under stimmed, infact you could respond well. 

I do not have pcos, and so was put on the antagonist protocol... my RE is a really patient and understanding person, but I suppose she got too greedy to extract more mature eggs :winkwink: and me stimmed for 12 days. Luckily for her, she got 8, all mature, mission accomplished. DH's SA came back fine, everything looked so rosy, she insisted on standard IVF rather than ICSI. Alas!.. only 3 fertilized and 2 made it to day3 with grade-B. At this point she became conservative and hesitated to let them progress upto 5th day, so froze the remaining 2 on day3. So much for "lateral impression" of my eggs and DH's sperm!... :dohh: 

Then I had a detailed discussion with RE and she told that, my eggs had some amount of SER (some morphological anomaly, which may or maynot affect implantation and pregnancy.. let me not go into tmi, as its already a long post..), due to which the eggs could not fertilized normally through IVF (so ICSI cud hav been done!.. but late realization..). She told that many donor eggs also have it, but REs dont take it so seriously, bcoz SER eggs do produce healthy babies.
Apparently, its the healthy eggs that may progress to have SER before ER, if ur stimulation is longer, and increases 3 times with a short protocol / antagonist protocol. So usually only long protocols are suggested for patients with pcos or those who had an instance of SER in previous ER.

This was a lot of blah blah... My case was a late realization, but I hope this info is of some use to people with PCOS or SER+ cycles, and I hope RE's know well, and suggest appropriate protocols on a case-to-case basis.

Libby, as far as my experience goes, I didnt have any negative side effects other than having really heavy feeling bbs and sore nips. And I guess I put on a pound or 2 extra, but cant be so sure to attribute the weight gain to the stims...


----------



## star25

Hi Libby and welcome, hope all goes well, I'm the same, so excited but so scared of getting a bfn
The main side effects I had was ovary pains and tiredness, though I did overstimulate so the ovary pains were bound to happen!
I'm not sure of my amh but they said I had busy ovaries so does was probably too high

Hissweet, hopefully we can have transfers around the same time, I cant wait, I'm doing fet due to overstimulation 
As weve been lttc for years and had a good number of eggs they wanted to do standard ivf on half and icsi on the other half to see if it was a case of eggs and sperm not meeting/bonding together
Out of it 9 fertilised with icsi and 11 standard ivf
Just want to get started now after having to wait for transfer


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome, Libby and Sweet! :wave:

I'm on day 8 of stims and the main side effects I'm having are bloating and fatigue. 

Today, I have 18 measurable follies! I think this is pretty good, right?

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

My translocation means that 2/3 of my eggs are chromosomally abnormal, so I kind of need 3x the eggs.


----------



## MoBaby

First that is great!!! Fx you get plenty of normals :)

His: I do not have pcos. My AMH is borderline high right now but not pcos level. I ovulate normally and never overstim.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Welcome, Libby and Sweet! :wave:
> 
> I'm on day 8 of stims and the main side effects I'm having are bloating and fatigue.
> 
> Today, I have 18 measurable follies! I think this is pretty good, right?
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> 
> My translocation means that 2/3 of my eggs are chromosomally abnormal, so I kind of need 3x the eggs.


Great numbers!


----------



## AngienDaniel

Micro-IVF cycle is pretty short and sweet. I have 100mg Clomid for 5 days, 1Bravelle injection for 2 days, then I guess a trigger shot and egg retrieval/transfer. I am very glad that I am able to do a micro cycle. You women that do a full IVF cycle are amazing to me. I am scared to death of messing up the two little shots I have to take. I can't imagine all the shots in a full cycle.

What does having PCOS have to do with over-stimulating? I have a high AMH --4.3 last time I was told.. Ha Ha! I thought that number was good! I have not been told I have PCOS though. Is it a given if you have a high AMH? I have never had a cyst though, at least for sure not in the last three years. What does it have to do with over stimulation? What can you do to prevent it?:) What effect does fertility meds have on a 'thin' PCOS'er compared to a 'not thin' PCOS'er?
Trying to get info from women who have been there and not have to find out I am dying by reading Dr. Google. :)


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks for the kind welcomes ladies. The last 2 days of injections have been followed by fatigue and bad lower back pain for me-similar to the kind I experienced when pregnant before. Have noticed nothing in my bbs yet! I don't really no anything about AMH levels so sorry I cant really be of any help to anyone around this.


----------



## star25

Nimbec my protocol is 

CD1 - baseline scan then start estradiol 4 tablets a day

CD11-13 - follicle tracking scan to make sure not going to ovulate or have already ovulated ( withnmy track record and long cycles no chance!) 

Then probably another scan to make sure lining is thick enough etc then transfer, day of transfer have injecton of buserelin and carry on with estradiol tablets amd progesterone pessaries then hopefully a bfp!


----------



## nimbec

First try they look great fx you get lots of normal ones - when is collection booked for? 

Angien high AMH does not necessarily mean pcos - an ultrasound would show pcos and also blood tests. AMH is just an indication of how many eggs are available. Ladies with pcos 'can' have more readily available. 
Studies have found that 30% of slim women with PCOS have insulin resistance, however it affects as many as 75% of those who are overweight. I'm not sure that the meds are different based on weight - more on whether you have the insulin resistance or not. Hopefully this has helped - I maybe wrong but this is what I have understood lol! 

They often recommend the mini ivf protocol when women have high AMH and I was offered this but then they changed their mind as my eggs tend to get stuck at a certain size so I may need more to make them grow to full size! 

I have a question ladies - I know we are not allowd sex before cd21 when I start northisterone but can we do it whilst I'm on northisterone? Just wondering ;) I'm guessing when I'm injecting I won't feel like it ... Hope you don't mind me asking!


----------



## 1stbaby4me

Hi ladies, I had my initial ultrasound with my new clinic today, cd3. My RE is still on vacay so a different doctor performed my ultrasound. I have cycts on both ovaries and a little bit of fluid in my left tube. I'm supposed to have cd21 med start date but I'm not sure now. I have to meet with billing on jan 13 then I get my schedule from the nurse. I'm hoping the cycts will disappear during suppression and the fluid will clear up once af is gone. Im excited and scared to start this roller coaster ride for thr 3rd and possibly last time.


----------



## lizzie78

Nimbec we were allowed :sex: all the way through down regging and stims last time right up until transfer and then nothing until I got my bfn. Have to say though I didn't really feel very up for it!!


----------



## FirstTry

Nimbec: they told us not to have unprotected sex at all once the cycle starts. Maybe they're afraid of competition :haha: My egg retrieval is expected around Jan 8-10, I think. 

Good luck, 1stBaby! I hope this is your lucky cycle!


----------



## FirstTry

AngienDaniel said:


> Micro-IVF cycle is pretty short and sweet. I have 100mg Clomid for 5 days, 1Bravelle injection for 2 days, then I guess a trigger shot and egg retrieval/transfer. I am very glad that I am able to do a micro cycle. You women that do a full IVF cycle are amazing to me. I am scared to death of messing up the two little shots I have to take. I can't imagine all the shots in a full cycle.

So, my DS was actually the result of a medicated IUI where I over-responded and produced 9 eggs. So, we converted to IVF at the last minute. The key for me was shots of Gonal-F on days 5 and 7, along withChlomid. So, I can see how your mini-cycle could work well. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies I'm sure I won't feel like it either but it's nice to know. I'm pretty sure I can't currently as I'm not at cd 21 yet for northersterone so there in theory is a chance I could get pg- yeah right!! That's a joke isn't it lol!!! 

Star that sounds great not too many nasty drugs ;) enough but not too many! Fx for that bfp! 

Firstbabyforme fx all still goes to plan! If it helps I have a long standing cyst 3.5cm that I have had over a year & they are happy to proceed with it.


----------



## star25

Nimbec, I'm not sure on the sex q but so glad you asked as I had completey forgotten your meant to have unprotected sex until day of scratch!

1st, I hope it works out and you can still start the medication for your cycle 

First, you have a good amount of follicles there :) will you have another scan before egg collection?

Afm, phoned nirse yesterday as dont want to have scratch then mot get af for another month so she said 5 days after the scratch start to take the provera, I normally get af 10 days after starting provera so that would make it 3rd Feb to start meds and hopefully transfer middle of Feb, so relieved they said I can do this and wont have any hold ups!


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Nimbec, I'm not sure on the sex q but so glad you asked as I had completey forgotten your meant to have unprotected sex until day of scratch!
> 
> 1st, I hope it works out and you can still start the medication for your cycle
> 
> First, you have a good amount of follicles there :) will you have another scan before egg collection?
> 
> Afm, phoned nirse yesterday as dont want to have scratch then mot get af for another month so she said 5 days after the scratch start to take the provera, I normally get af 10 days after starting provera so that would make it 3rd Feb to start meds and hopefully transfer middle of Feb, so relieved they said I can do this and wont have any hold ups!

I'll have scans everyday now. 

I've never had the scratch, but I'm a believer in it. It seems to help with implantation.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Hi some girls may remember me, I am now going onto my second ivf/icsi, male factor first try ended in a chemical and we have been told we have a less then 5% chance of natural conception. I start my second round on 24th Jan and I'm 21the day before some say I'm young and stupid but I know what I want and this is it. Good luck everyone else


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Wow...this thread is busy now. Just want to say hi to the new ladies. Welcome! :wave:

19, I remember you from october thread, I think. Sorry it didn't work out for you. Hopefully this is our lucky thread. 

1stbaby, hopefully the cysts go away soon! I had my cycle cancelled due to cysts. My RE prescribed stronger BCP and that surpressed the cysts and I'm able to start stims.

Nimbec, not sure what protocol you are on. I have antagonist and told not yo have sex and exercise on day 4 of stim. 

I'm currently on day 2 of stim with follistim & menopur. Alas, I have major headache, thirst, and diarrhea for side effects. 9 more days to go. :)


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Iv never been told to not have sex other then from day of transfer, but iv also seen lots of different things like some ladies calling up on cd1/2 and such iv never had that either. I have a question to put to everyone tho I'm on cd21 today but on cd19 I had about an hour of spotting iv had 2 normal periods and my cycle averages from 29-31 days has anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## star25

Hi 19, I remember you from October thread, hope you Have good luck 
I'm not sure on the spotting, I never spot, always have to wait too long for af, have you spotted before?


----------



## star25

Ilt, side effects dont sound good for you but it will all be so worth it xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Never spotted before star.

Ilt those side effect sound quite shitty hope you start to feel better soon &#128522;


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

19. I remember a while back, when I was ttcing normally, I spotted about 5 days before af and that wasn't normal for me. But, I wouldn't worry about it this time. If it makes you feel better, I'd check with your RE.

AFM, side effects were almost non existence on day 2 of stim. I did get a mild headache during the night a few hours after menopur shot. I also noticed that I don't have much appetite, which is a good thing since I can loose a few lbs anyway :). Ultrasound & scan tomorrow. Yaaayy. 

Star, a couple more weeks till scratch time! 

Bmw, when are you going to start the mini IVF?

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## MoBaby

af came for me! bcp start tomorrow


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> 19. I remember a while back, when I was ttcing normally, I spotted about 5 days before af and that wasn't normal for me. But, I wouldn't worry about it this time. If it makes you feel better, I'd check with your RE.
> 
> AFM, side effects were almost non existence on day 2 of stim. I did get a mild headache during the night a few hours after menopur shot. I also noticed that I don't have much appetite, which is a good thing since I can loose a few lbs anyway :). Ultrasound & scan tomorrow. Yaaayy.
> 
> Star, a couple more weeks till scratch time!
> 
> Bmw, when are you going to start the mini IVF?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

Ill be starting with next af.. Which should be in two weeks!


----------



## lizzie78

Morning all, progress at last for me :) AF has arrived before CD 40+ do I'm taking that as a good sign that my body is getting back to normal ready to go again. I start my DR injects tonight :happydance: so glad I had a glass of wine yesterday since AF has completely surprised me by happening overnight :wacko: Just waiting for the nurse to talk to the Dr at the lunchtime meeting as there seems to be some confusion over what dosage I should be taking but after that confirmation i'm all set. Will be a shocker for DH when i tell him tonight as he isnt expecting us to get going for a few more weeks.

ILT sounds like stimms are going well

Mobaby - glad AF arrived fro you too!

19 - I have never spotted either but would call your RE/nurses if it will make you feel a bit better about things - that's what they are there for afterall.

Star - hope you are doing ok too

xxx


----------



## HisSweetheart

Libby, FirstTry, MoBaby, nimbec.. and all.. a big hi...
how r u guys doin!

I'm going for my scan in a couple of hours and hope my lining is good enough for my RE to give a go ahead for FET this time .. 

So tensed what it'll be like!! 

will keep u posted


----------



## MoBaby

Fingers crossed for you his!!

Af sucks lol! Bcp tomorrow (I thought today but I was wrong) then stims in 15 days!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo and Lizzie, yayyy for AF. The only time we are happy to see her :)

His, FX for today. Hopefully you can start soon.

BMW, so is your retrieval scheduled for February then?

How are the ladies who are doing their stims already? I know that there are a few of us :)

I have bloodwork and ultrasound in 2 hours. Stims are going good so far except that I can't get too hungry in the morning. I'm dreading my u/s since I still have my period. Ugh..

How are everyone else?


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: eh, they are used to the blood!

Good luck, Sweetheart!

I'm on day 10 of stims. I finally have some 17s, 16s, 15s, etc. Retrieval will probably be on Friday. I had a disappointing conversation with the geneticist this morning about our prospects. It's really up to fate to decide if we're going to have a normal embryo [-o&lt;


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, that sounds pretty frustrating. Hopefully you'll have a couple normal embryos. We just need 1 good one...at least that's what my RE told me :). 

Just got back from u/s. We have 11 follicles. Two are in the range of .60, 2 above .75, 4 above .84, and 3 above .91. My RE seems pretty happy with the number and sizes of the follicles. He said that we might stop Stim by friday but would see what happen after scan on wednesday;however, it doesn't mean that I'd trigger on Sunday :dohh:. All of these possibilities and probabilities. I am over it :coffee:.


----------



## beneathmywing

*Ilovetomatoes* -- Depending on when AF shows, ER should be end of Jan/beginning of Feb.

U/s when you're on your period really sucks!!! ugh. Glad it went well!

*First* -- FX for you, hun!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: That sounds great! How many days have you been stimming? Yes, the possibilities and probabilities will drive you mad! And it just keeps going until you actually have that baby in your arms. Fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, today is my fourth day. Mine is crossed for you too. I am wondering what's translocation means? I never heard of it before. I figure you can explain it better than Dr. Google :p.


----------



## FirstTry

I will do my best, but I am NOT an expert of any kind, so please don't rely on my explanation.

Translocation: You normally have 23 pairs of chromosomes, so 46 individual chromosomes. A translocation is when two chromosomes are stuck together. A translocation between chromosomes 13 and 14 would mean that one of your 13s and one of your 14s are stuck together.

What does that mean for reproduction? Well, normally, each of your eggs gets a copy of one of each chromosome. It will later pair with the 23 chromosomes that the sperm contributes to make 46 in the embryo. But if you have a translocation, a few things could happen. The egg could get:

1) copies of your unattached, normal chromosomes 13 & 14 (this is a normal egg)
2) a copy of the attached chromosomes 13 & 14 (this egg has the translocation, but is otherwise normal...like me :) )
3) a copy of the attached chromosomes 13 & 14 plus another 13 or 14. (This results in a trisomy once fertilized.)
4) no copy of 13 or no copy of 14 (this results in a monosomy once fertilized.)

#4 is incompatible with life. #3 usually results in m/c, but birth is possible and results in severe problems. With #2, there is a 2% chance (I think) of a severe genetic problem with the baby. My DS is #1 (YAY!), so he is completely normal :)

Does that help?


----------



## star25

Mo and lizzie, yay for af, if she has to show at least it means you can get started :)

Beneath, looks like your next to start, is that right? 

First, thats a good explanation, hoping things go well for you 

Ilt, you will soon be having transfer before you know it, just take one day at a time :)

His, how did scan go? Hope lining is as its needed for you


----------



## star25

Lizzie, sorry I cant keep up, when do you think transfer will be?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, yes! That helps. Wow...that really sucks. Did you have a hard time w/ the eggs for the first baby? 

Star, Thanks! I am looking forward for the retrieval, which means that we are that much closer to a transfer :). How are you doing? Keeping busy? :)


----------



## star25

I'm keeping busy working and counting down the day's lol, busy around the house as all I can think about is having a transfer and whether it will work! Feels like I'm driving myself insane sometimes as all I think about and imagine what our life could be like, hope it works for us a'll xx


----------



## lizzie78

Star I think you are being amazingly patient, what a year you had with all the waiting in 2014 fingers crossed 2015 is a much better vintage for you ;) I think FET will be around 10th feb all being well. I'm on long protocol, maybe I should join a few group not a jan one ?!

iLT great news about your follies, it sounds like they are going in the right direction 
Xxx


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First, yes! That helps. Wow...that really sucks. Did you have a hard time w/ the eggs for the first baby?
> 
> Star, Thanks! I am looking forward for the retrieval, which means that we are that much closer to a transfer :). How are you doing? Keeping busy? :)

Our first baby happened before we knew about the translocation, so we didn't know to test the embryos prior to transfer. We had 4 perfect-looking 5-day embryos, did 3 transfers, and the last one worked!

But a few months ago, we tried for #2 and had no normal embryos (either category 1 or 2) out of 18 eggs. So, we are trying one more time.

This has made me realize what an improbable miracle my DS is.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, I think some of us are having IVF in February. I mean it's up to you. Some people joined more than 1 thread. Personally, I am having issue keeping up with 1 :). 

First, woow...when you put it that way then yes! Your son is a miracle but hopefully you'll have another one soon :). 

My RE office called and I've been told to decrease my Menopur from 150 to 75. I wonder if my estrogen is a bit high. Currently, my estrogen is 534 and today is my fourth day of stim. Hopefully everything is okay. Now waiting patiently for u/s and b/w on Wednesday :coffee:.


----------



## MoBaby

Iluv my re office used to decrease mine after a few days too. I know with gonal f I start at 300 then dec to 150 and add menopur 150. I think its normal to decrease at a point. 
Your estrogen does sound high for day 4 though.

Ladies do you start bcp in am or pm?? I start tomorrow and was thinking about starting am. I can't remember what I did before.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all,

Loads been going on since i was last here. Apologies but i wont even try to comment on what i've misses apart from saying 'Hi Nimbec, yay awesome you're back!!'

Been all a bit of a head fuck over here. Dad's funeral now done. Still got loads to sort. Had injection lesson today. Was meant to also have my counselling session but that was cancelled. Had been super on edge about today so that being cancelled tipped me over edge. Upside bursting into tears at class got me an injection pen. Everything seems totally surreal. Start down reg on Wednesday.

Will probably be around more now. Happy, lucky etc 2015 to us all.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, yea...I thought my estrogen was pretty high for only 3 1/2 days worth of stimming. I took my bcp before bed time and printed a calendar to put on the fridge so I wouldn't forget. 

Comfy, massive :hugs:. Wednesday can't come soon enough. It'll be something worth taking your mind off everything else.....hopefully.


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: I guess that is high, but that probably means you have lots of eggs. What did they say about your follicles? Or are they not doing u/s until Weds?

Comfy: I'm so sorry you are going through this. Hugs. Fingers crossed for a successful cycle.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I only have 11 follicles but by the speed that they are growing my RE was saying that we might need to stop stims by Friday, which will be 3 days earlier than scheduled. Otherwise, he said everything looks great and not to worry about the numbers. I will have another u/son Wednesday, friday, Saturday, Sunday, & monday if everything goes according to the schedule.


----------



## star25

Lizzie, my transfer isnt until Feb either but I'm staying here as cant keep up with more than 1 !

Ilt, sounds like you have a lot of good follicles and at least by decreasing dose you wont overstimulate

First, hope this cycle works for you too and you have another little miracle


----------



## star25

Mobaby, I cant help with bcp as haven't been on it before but sure someone else can help ;)

Comfy, it will get better, hard as it is now just take one day at a time and focus on your goal xx


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy - huge huge :hugs: for you. I'm not at all surprised you had a slight break down and at least you had it in the right place so they could give you the pen

ILT/Star Lol you are both right, Im struggling to keep up with this thread and could never cope with another! ILT glad the follie growing is going well, it sounds like they are happy with you and are keeping a close eye on things.

MoBaby  I havent done BCP so cant advise sorry, hope you have figured it out?

First and all the others that I havent mentioned by name  hello :)

Did my first injection last night and totally messed it up like an idiot. Not sure if DH has actually realised we have started! Either he ignored me asking him to help me with it at 10 or had no idea what I was talking about. I felt so ill with AF I didnt have the energy required to get to the bottom of things sigh. Weirdly I seem to be reacting to the buserelin already, my eyes have swollen up like they did last time and im already a bit spacey. Thought this was impossible after only one dose but then thought about it and actually one of my current doeses is like nearly two of my last ones so who knows Drinking lots of water and hoping Ill feel better once AF leaves me alone!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, thank you. They better keep eye on things! We paid a lot of money already :). But truthfully, my RE is a wonderful man. He is actually from UK but has lived in the U.S. for quite some time. He has a really good bedside manner compare to some. So, did you have a hard time injecting yourself? Have you spoken to DH about this cycle and see if he realized that you've started injection? Some times, men are a big DOH!. They need to be gently reminded :). Swollen eyes don't sound pleasant. Is it just a first day reaction until your body get used to the meds or this will continue throughout the whole injection process? 

Star, that is true! I guess I am just a little worried. Then again, nothing to be done. Can't wait to scan tomorrow. I have been feeling a lot of twinges and pinching. Most of them on my left side, which appeared to be a more dominant ovary. 

Mo, Have you decided when to take BCP? 

Everyone else, hi :wave:


----------



## MoBaby

I took it this am since AF came late (11pm) on Saturday but since it came so late Sunday was considered cd1.


----------



## lizzie78

Mobaby - that makes sense hon. Main thing is that you are on your way now!

ILT thanks hon. He is a bit rubbish/squeamish talking about stuff I think it's a combination of his upbringing and then serving in the forces so I probably haven't been very clear about what I was waiting for to start (ie CD1). He might therefore not have been expecting me to start prattling on about injections. Will chat to him tonight and hopefully clear it up. My eyelids were like this the whole time last cycle so I think the lovely look may be here for the duration :dance:


----------



## FirstTry

Day 12 of stims here. My follies are slow growing, so will probably stim tonight and trigger tomorrow. What a difference two years makes. Last time, I think I stimmed for 3 or 4 days fewer. 

On the positive side, I've got lots of follicles. 

ILT: I think fast growing is a good sign that you have good quality eggs. Good luck!

Mo: that makes sense. How long are you on BCPs? Good luck!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, not too long now :D. 

Lizzie, Hope you'll have a good chat w/ DH :). Btw, have you told your RE regarding your eyes? Could it be that you are allergic to the medicine?

First, really??? Fast growing = good quality eggs? First, you just make me really happy!!! :D. I was scheduled for 11 days of stimming but might need to go in for retrieval earlier...i think. How many follicles do you have now?


----------



## star25

Lizzie I remember you having the eye issue last time, hope it doesnt stick around this time for you

First, how exciting! Feels like it has flown by for you, soon be transfer time :)


----------



## FirstTry

I'm a little bummed today. My estrogen went down, which I don't think is a good sign for egg quality. Will most likely trigger tomorrow and see what we get.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh no First!! Did the RE say anything about that?


----------



## MoBaby

First so sorry :( fx all is perfectly fine.


----------



## beneathmywing

Sorry First! There has to be at least one good one in the batch. Stay positive!


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi and happy new year! Can't believe we're in jan already!

This page is moving so fast now so I'll have a wee catch up but good luck to everyone that's started!

I'm currently sitting waiting for jan Af which is due in about 2 weeks then I book in for scan etc and get started. Think I'll be on the long protocol. Just want to get going now.

Got the lovely bill through the post so I'll phone and pay on fri once I'm finished my nightshifts. Exciting but very painful on the savings!!

C xx


----------



## lizzie78

CMo the paying is the worst bit I think, it always makes me feel slightly sick! Not long for you now though even though you must be starting to feel a little impatient.

First, I'm not sure whether the drop in oestrogen is a bad sign or not, did you clinic tell you anything more? Keeping fingers and toes crossed that you are actually triggering at the perfect time and will get some lovely eggs.

Hope everyone else is ok today?

I'm lucky today and have a meeting relatively near home so have been able to have a slow start to the day and am sitting working in my PJs for now :) Can't believe how rough I feel already after only two injections. Do you think it could be because I have my AF too? I really dont remember feeling this bad this quickly last time.

xxx


----------



## star25

Lizzie, it could be due to af too, hope you feel better soon 

First, stay positive that lucky egg is there and all works out well 

Cmo, I'm still waiting too, cannot wait to finally be pupo!


----------



## Comfycushions

First, sorry that you're worried. I have absolutely no idea what the estrogen drop would mean so I'll just hope it'll not be a problem.

Lizzie, Boo for feeling rubbish but yay for starting working day dressed in pj's. Hope once af clears off you'll start to feel a bit better.

AFM did my first injection today. Got DH to help me. He talked me through the steps and then i got him to detonate the injection pen. I am sooo relieved i got that. Whole thing was easy peasy. Will probably be able to do it myself from now on. I expect there'll be some days that hurt and obviously not looking forward to when menopur comes on the scene but at the moment think there was perhaps no need to be such an injection baby!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, yea...paying is never fun :). We had to pay everything in advance before we could even be put on the schedule. That includes ICSI and Assisted Hatching whether we need it or not. But a couple more weeks should fly by pretty quickly now. 

Lizzie, I had AF during my second day of injections. The first two days I felt awful. Major headache and just didn't feel too good overall. But the 3rd and fourth days were much better. Maybe our bodies need a little more time to adjust. 

Comfy, yay for the first injection. The pen isn't bad at all. I know that a lot of ladies said that menopur burns but I found Follistim burns more than Menopur. FX it's not burning for any of the meds for you. 

AFM, second ultrasound and bloodwork in a couple of hours. Hopefully all the follicles are doing good.


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy that's great that you injection went so well. Such a relief when you find out it isn't as bad as you imagine it. Once you do it yourself you'll probably find it even easier.

ILT you have just made me feel a lot better. Here's hoping that it's AF causing the problem and i feel a bit better by the weekend - thank you :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower:

Sorry I have been away...work has been crazy since being back after xmas! It is both mine & hubbies company so if we don't do it it doesn't get done - makes for some long hours at times!

Comfy gosh i'm so pleased it went well & makes me feel much better about having to do mine :thumbup:

ITL any news on your follies? we have to pay upront too! Everything on the day of baseline scan YUK! Thats why i have to wait for week of 9th Feb rather than 2nd Feb for EC because of money timings lol!

First i really hope you have a few goodens in there - keeping everything crossed, could you phone and ask for more information? 

Lizzie i'm really a feb candidate as my collection isn't until feb - let alone transfer but we are all starting in Jan and even if not everyone is welcome in my opinion - oh and i agree i can't keep up with more than one thread ;) 

Cmo ouch on the savings front i can totally relate!! 

As for me i have been very unimpressed with my clinic, lack of communication and real attitude from the head nurse grrrrrr I was so upset Monday that i almost changed clinics BUT that would mean waiting longer, paying more and driving 2hrs each way rather than 1 for treatment so not the most sensible decision!! I rang as they had said they would send out daily schedule ....i start Norethesterone Friday and thats all i knew....they accused me of never booking in!!! I bloody did i had the convo with her herself!!!! Then she tried to delay me to next month with some bullshit about my last bleed....absolute rubbish then tried to trip me up by saying i couldn't have had any interscourse this month - haha i haven't!! She then changed her tune slightly but it dosen't make me feel very good! On the otherhand a lovely nurse called me today albeit to tell me what the other one had but she was lovely!!!! Hmm lets hope they are better organised when it matters!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok, sorry if i missed anyone!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, hopefully you'll feel better tomorrow. AF was pretty short for me. I think it was only for 4 days. When is your scan and b/w? 

First, how are you doing? Do you have to trigger today? 

Nimbec, that head nurse was annoying! Hopefully, everyone else is better than her. I wasn't told no intercourse at all but no intercourse after day 4 of Stims. I think they are afraid you are going to have multiple pregnancies if you have sex during Stim session. So I am guessing that you are starting this friday, right? Did you receive the schedule for the shots? 

Afm, just got back from the appt. 14 follicles so far (apparently 3 more popped out in the past 2 days). About 10 of them are over 10mm, 1 @ 9.2, and 3 @ 6.6 mm and lower. My RE told me that we probably going to have retrieval on Sunday and HCG shot on Friday. This means that I have to go back for u/s and b/w tomorrow and friday. I am so ready for this to be done. The driving back and forth and then have to worry about my work and DH's is starting to get a bit old. Also, my lazy right ovary is no longer lazy. It surpassed my left one! My uterine lining is at 8.2 mm and I can see a thin feather forming, which is supposedly a good thing :D. I did ask my RE regarding my high estrogen level. He said that it was high but since today's result was really good, he said that it made sense and nothing to worry about. He was pretty confident that there would be no OHSS. I did have a little issue yesterday with gas (still have loose stool) and acid reflux. I found that eating fiber bar and yogurt helps a whole lot. I have less gas today and no acid reflux. Hopefully, that can be a useful info :). 

Hope everyone else is well :).


----------



## star25

Comfy, I agree about the first injecton, took me bloody ages! everytime dh came near me I pushed him away and couldnt stop laughing, only thing that made me let him do it was the fact my mum was staying on at work to cover my shift til I got there and I felt guilty! After that 1 I done them all alone and couldnt believe how scared I was. The cetrotide was a bit stingy though but bearable but due to ohss I had to carry on with cetrotide for another 5 day's after egg retrieval and another anti blood clot one and that stung like hell and had to push it in really hard, horrid! 
Glad you got on well, they just get easier

Nimbec, that nurse sounds awful! Glad you spoke to a nice one after as that could really have put you off and the last thing you need is hold ups because of an inconsiderate nurse! 

Ilt, yay on scan going well! I was so glad for egg retrieval, was feeling so bloated with ovary pains, especially everytime I sat down I was glad to get those eggs out of me! Did feel relief afterwards, oh and well done on having no lazy ovaries! 

Lizzie, how are you feeling now and your eyes? 

First,mobaby,cmo, bumpsparkle amd beneath hope you are all well :)

Afm, no news just waiting for scratch so I can start taking provera after and get this show on the road!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Star! DH was a bit worried about the twinges and pinches. I told him it was normal but he didn't believe me so he asked the doctor today and yep...he said it was normal! :dohh: I do feel bloated and try to drink as much water as I can. I am getting tired of drinking gallons of water daily though and bathroom trips :). Not too long now Star...less than 2 weeks, right?


----------



## star25

Ilt, yes less than 2 weeks thank god, still counting down the day's lol 
I'm feeling quite positive but just scared of being disappointed at the same time


----------



## beneathmywing

*Nimbec* --Sorry about the drama with the nurse! Ugh. They don't know how stressful this process is already for us. 


*Star* -- I am still waiting for my scratch as well! The waiting just stinks. Mine is Friday. Almost here and super anxious. Err.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, that's in a couple of days! I am excited for you. How long do you have to wait after that? 

Star, I know what you mean. To be honest, I am not really sure how I am feeling right now. At this point, it's like homework. I have to do it or I'll get in trouble :p.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, that's in a couple of days! I am excited for you. How long do you have to wait after that?
> 
> Star, I know what you mean. To be honest, I am not really sure how I am feeling right now. At this point, it's like homework. I have to do it or I'll get in trouble :p.

AF should be here about a week after the scratch and then I'll have a day 2/3 start!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,

Had scratch yesterday and it went better than before, barely felt a thing this time! AF due Mon so hoping to start FET cycle on Tuesday...eeeek! Comes around so quick after the scratch is out of the way.

Feeling anxious and excited all at once. Waiting months for transfer after ER makes it feel less real that it's happening.

Good luck to all who have started and not long now to those who are waiting x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had scratch yesterday and it went better than before, barely felt a thing this time! AF due Mon so hoping to start FET cycle on Tuesday...eeeek! Comes around so quick after the scratch is out of the way.
> 
> Feeling anxious and excited all at once. Waiting months for transfer after ER makes it feel less real that it's happening.
> 
> Good luck to all who have started and not long now to those who are waiting x


Yay! Hope I don't feel my scratch either. Pretty nervous!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

It really isn't too bad. It's mainly like a smear or transfer really. I had about 7 seconds of sharp pain first time and this time nothing but a bit of poking.
I actually had to check when he said he'd finished as I was waiting for the 7 seconds of scratching. Just had some AF cramping on and off since.

You'll be fine and I really think it's worth the benefits x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> It really isn't too bad. It's mainly like a smear or transfer really. I had about 7 seconds of sharp pain first time and this time nothing but a bit of poking.
> I actually had to check when he said he'd finished as I was waiting for the 7 seconds of scratching. Just had some AF cramping on and off since.
> 
> You'll be fine and I really think it's worth the benefits x

Thanks! Makes me feel a lot better =) Someone wrote once it was the worst pain they almost felt and I almost died in fear lol


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone, for your kind words. There's been a lot of action on here since yesterday, and I feel badly that I don't have time right now to respond to everyone.

I had good news today. My estrogen suddenly jumped up from 1900 to 2800. This makes no sense to me after dropping yesterday, but I'm not complaining! I triggered an hour ago and am looking forward to retrieval on Friday!


----------



## lizzie78

Bumpsparkle - glad it went ok and starting on Tuesday - eek lol!

Nimbec I can't get over that Nurse, that's awful!!!

As for you other ladies thank you for the well wishes, eyes still swollen BUT I feel tons better today I don't feel so horribly ill now, it's manageable. I am so relieved!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I'm so excited for you to be starting and about the scratch, last time I had a few seconds of pain but hope I dont this time lol, beneath, it will be fine, doesn't last long at all and is like a smear test
It doesn't feel real to me either that I will soon be having transfer after waiting for so long

First, good luck for Friday and thats good about the estrogen :)


----------



## FirstTry

Comfy: congrats on getting started! I do the shots myself (except trigger) because I actually find it less scary because I know when it's coming. Good luck!

Lizzie: I'm glad you're feeling better. And I hope it keeps going that way!

Bum: I'm glad your scratch wasn't bad. I have seen lots of women on here who had implantation problem and the scratch helped them get their BFP. Good luck to you and BMW!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, when is your transfer? 

BMW, 1 more day :)

First, yay for trigger and that's awesome estrogen level. 

AFM, Ganerelix shot is painful! Grrrr...it feels that the needles is not as sharp as others. I wish that I could change needle. The meds itself is fine. Well, hopefully I can trigger soon. E2 level yesterday was 1034 and it doubled in two days. Back to scan and u/s tomorrow. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay! So much happening here with triggers, scratches and soon to be retrievals. Can't wait to hear updates!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, how are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

I'm good just on bcp waiting for the 20th!


----------



## lizzie78

First - great news about your oestrogen, can't believe it's EC tomorrow! Hope everything goes well, very excited for you.

BMW is your scratch tomorrow? Good luck hon.

ILT I dont understand why they can't make all needles sharp and pointy. You wouldn't have thought it would be that hard! Hopefully tomorrow's scan will mean they can confirm your triggering soon.

Mobaby, it will be here before you know it i'm sure.


----------



## star25

Ilt, I had that problem with the anti blood clot injections, they were so blunt, 1 day I didnt think I would do it, tried 3 times to get it in and the 4th time I literally forced it, the nruse wasnt joking when she said they were blunt!


----------



## beneathmywing

*First* -- Great news on the estrogen rising again!! Retrieval is almost here.. woooo!

*Lizzie* -- Glad you are feeling better. Yes, my scratch is tomorrow! Thanks, hun!! 

*Ilovetomatoes* -- EEK! I know. I can't believe Friday is finally tomorrow. lol Ganirelix does suck. The needle is pretty dull. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

You'd think the manufacturer would make the needle much sharper!! Grrrrr

Thanks BMW...not too long for you too! Definitely let us know how it goes w/ the scratch :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> You'd think the manufacturer would make the needle much sharper!! Grrrrr
> 
> Thanks BMW...not too long for you too! Definitely let us know how it goes w/ the scratch :)

You would think, right?! 

Will do. I will be updating on my bus ride home! loll


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: that's strange about the needles. Hmm. Your nurse can't give you sharper needles?

BMW: are you transferring tomorrow?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, ganerelix comes in prepackaged. The needle is fused with the container and can't be changed. I do have plenty of sharper needles. Today, I emptied the meds in ganerelix to an empty syringe tube and was able to use the sharper needle. It works much better :)


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> ILT: that's strange about the needles. Hmm. Your nurse can't give you sharper needles?
> 
> BMW: are you transferring tomorrow?

Nope, I wish! Lol im having my biopsy/scratch done.


----------



## FirstTry

Bmw: ah, scratch time! Exciting. Means you're almost there...

ILT: smart!


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Bmw: ah, scratch time! Exciting. Means you're almost there...
> 
> ILT: smart!

Yep! I had a IVF that resulted in a BFN in September with my old RE who didn't believe in scratches... my new re does so here I am doing it now! lol.


----------



## Comfycushions

First good luck, good vibes etc for today.:thumbup:

Beneath hope your scratch is quick and easy.

Bump great news how straightforward your scratch was.

Stupid seprecur hurt going in this morning and gave me an insect bump type lump. :growlmad: That's gone now thankfully. Got to get ready for work but just want to :sleep:

Hello everyone else :flower:


----------



## lizzie78

First and beneath good luck for today, both exciting and nerve racking different ways! :happydance:

Comfy - thats so annoying when it happens. Hope your day improves :hugs:

Afm, I'm feeling much better today, it must have been AF that made me feel so horrid. I'm better in the mornings than afternoons I think but now I know that i'll try to work around it a bit. Had acupuncture last night which was good, had a lovely nap(!) there and woke my little self up snoring like a steam train ha ha luckily the lady had left the room so there was no witness to my shame. Maybe that's helping me to feel better today so far.

Hope everyone else is ok?

xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Lizzie, thanks. My day was going better. Went shopping while out with work to save me time later, when getting it out the car spotted a wasp crawling about in my carrier bag!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm in the gown!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I forgot to set my alarm this morning. So now, rushing around a bit. :dohh:. But, I still have time for BnB.

First, good luck!! Plenty of healthy eggs! 

Bump, hope scratch is not going to be too painful for you.

Comfy, I usually pinched myself a bit tighter to help with the pain or you can try icing the site a bit.

Lizzie, glad you are feeling better. I was always afraid that I'd fall down from the acupuncture table since it's so small. 

Afm, another scan & b/w in a couple of hours.


----------



## Comfycushions

Ooh, good luck again first.

silly question but should i ice before/after/both?

ilovetoms, what a stressy way to start the day having to whizz about. Hope scan all good.


----------



## lizzie78

ILT hope scan is good :)

First - I just squeaked out loud when I read that. Bet you are all done and dusted as i'm typing this and hearing a great report of your 'haul'!

Comfy - A wasp??? Are you in the UK?!


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck ladies!!!!! Can't wait to how everything goes!


----------



## FirstTry

Holy crap, we got 36 eggs!!!!!

I've never gotten more than 18 before.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, you iced before the injection and after the injection you can try something warm on your stomach. I always gently massage both of my lower stomach every so often. So far, only 1 bruised, no welt, and nothing else. Plus, giving my stomach a gentle rub helps w/ the pain for me. But, I usually wait 5 minutes after the injection so that I don't squeeze the meds out. 

First, holy cow!!!! That's lots of eggs! Congrats First! Did they change your meds and that's why you got that many? 

Afm, possible retrieval is now on Monday. Apparently, my follicles have been growing 2mm consistently every 2 days. My RE said that my lining looks so pretty...lol. So far, we have 12 follicles over 13mm and a few small ones. Now, waiting for estrogen level. May do HCG shot today or saturday.


----------



## Comfycushions

First holy crap indeed!! That is a jaw dropping number. Brilliant news.

Ilovetoms, congrats on the pretty uterus! Not long to go now.


----------



## MoBaby

Did you say 36??? What was your estrogen? Wow! Wonder how many are mature? Congrats!! That's awesome.


----------



## Comfycushions

Lizzie, yep in UK. Acquired myself a wasp in a midlands Tesco. Wtf.


----------



## beneathmywing

First, that's amazing!!!!!!

Ilovetomatoes, glad to hear your u/s went good!!!! ER will be here before you know it :)

AFM: The scratch went better than expected. He had to do the it twice because he didnt get enough tissue for the biopsy the first time and didnt want me to have to come in again if it wasnt enough, but he was so good and so compassionate that it didnt even bother me he had to do it twice!! Talked me through the whole thing, told me every time he was about to do something and made sure I was okay. When I was done he even called me a strong little lady! I guess you find strength when its for something you want so bad!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies. 

BWM, yayy for a good scratch!


----------



## CMo

First - that's amazing!! What a great number!!

ILT - good luck for mon!!

I paid my bill this morning, ouch!! Just waiting on AF now to get started!!

Lately, when I've been letting my mind wander thinking about this whole process I get this stomach churning feeling and I think 'what if this doesn't work??' Normally really positive about it all but every now and again I just get that sicky feeling. Anyone else get this??

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> First - that's amazing!! What a great number!!
> 
> ILT - good luck for mon!!
> 
> I paid my bill this morning, ouch!! Just waiting on AF now to get started!!
> 
> Lately, when I've been letting my mind wander thinking about this whole process I get this stomach churning feeling and I think 'what if this doesn't work??' Normally really positive about it all but every now and again I just get that sicky feeling. Anyone else get this??
> 
> Hope everyone is well xx

Ugh still need to pay my bill!! Not looking forward to it lol

When are you expecting af?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, all the time! Every time I want to get excited, I remembered that the chance is 50-50. Thankfully, the hormones do not make me moody so DH is still in the safe zone :). So no, you are not the only one :).

But, having other ladies around with similar situation, helps a whole lot. Haven't you notice how often I post?? I am nervous alright :).


----------



## star25

Beneath, glad scratch went well for you :)

First, thats amazing!! Will you have a fertilisation report tomoro? 

Ilt, yay for possible egg collection Monday, everyone is moving along fast now 

Cmo, I feel like that all the time, I imagine the best possible outcome then have to stop and remind myself not to get my hopes up tooo high!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'm still amazed with First's result! I mean I'm bloated, lower back is getting sore, BBs are getting a bit tender, gassy, and having acid reflux....and I only have half of the amount! How are you feeling First?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Bmw - really glad your scratch went ok for you as I know you were worried. Not long til you start now!!

First - that's an amazing number of eggs! Bet you get lots of lovely embies from those!

ILT - Monday will be here really soon!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Bmw - really glad your scratch went ok for you as I know you were worried. Not long til you start now!!
> 
> First - that's an amazing number of eggs! Bet you get lots of lovely embies from those!
> 
> ILT - Monday will be here really soon!

Thanks hun! Im glad it's over with


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone! I'm on alert for signs of OHSS. Feeling sore and not leaving bed today. 

Good luck on Monday, ILT!

Mo: On Weds, it was 2800. They kept increasing my meds because follicles were slow growing. Last day, 375 of Gonal-F and 150 of Menopur. On Weds, I only had 13 follicles that were 16mm or bigger, so this is a huge surprise!

Okay, back to sleep now. 

Good vibes to you all!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo (or others who have experience with this): I'm assuming that only a fraction of the eggs are mature since my e2 was only 2800. From your experiences, what do you think? Thanks!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I've been reading that each mature egg produce between 200 - 500 estrogen. Then again, it's not a guarantee. Fx most of them will mature and fertilized.


----------



## MoBaby

I triggered once when my e2 was 2400 and ended up with over 20 mature eggs. I dont think the e2 tells the entire picture. My first cycle when I triggered my ez was 3900 or something I cant remember exactly. I think I had 17 mature from that cycle.


----------



## Comfycushions

Beneath, glad scratch went well and that your doctor was so great.

Cmo, I've never really had anything but a feeling of absolute certainty that this wont work for me and dh. That's one of the main reasons i was so reluctant to do this as it seems a huge amount of unpleasantness for no positive outcome. Having said that occasionally i get a little hopeful thought that this could work. Sure I'll be swinging back and forth over coming weeks. 2ww especially!

First, hope you're doing ok. I'll be on high alert for your updates.


----------



## lizzie78

First, omg that will teach me not to check bnb at night wow, well done. Hope lots of them are nice and mature. Will you get an update today?

Bmw glad the scratch went well and is now behind you :)

ILT sounds like you are on track now so fingers crossed for Monday.

Comfy ha ha I hope it isn't my tescos as that's where I am, I'll double chech before putting any bags in my car today!

Cmo I totally feel like that. I was quite positive last time but because we had about. 50% chance and had a chemical and our chances are a max of 26% this time if we put two back I think a part of me is already trying to prepare myself. That said we do need to be positive . I personally just haven't quite got the balance right yet between being realistic and positive at the same time as opposed to being slightly negative and not expecting it to work. We'll get there xxx


----------



## star25

First, I didnt end up getting the results of my estrogen test but it was high and I had 22 mature eggs, was 23 but 1 wasnt mature, they said it was their policy to do a freeze all on anything over 20 eggs but even after EC I was hoping they would change their minds lol 
Any news today?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, yes I am. Retrieval is scheduled for Monday. HCG shot tonight! I can't wait! I've been having problem sleeping because I feel like a furnace. Oh well, 2 more days.


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you for the info, Mo. You've had a lot of mature eggs!

Star: that is really helpful info because we are being offered the opportunity to do 1-day genetic testing and have a day 6 transfer (instead of the original freeze all plan). But it means starting estrogen and progesterone now. Because of the chance of OHSS, I think we're going to stick with the freeze all plan. The fact that your clinic requires freezing for more than 20 eggs confirms that this is probably the smart choice. However, it does mean we have to wait 6-8 weeks for an FET :coffee: which is a bummer.

Lizzie: yes, we will get updates every day until day 5 or 6. I understand your fears, but with 4 frosties, I think you're in good shape. But only time will tell. And it's the waiting that tortures us!


----------



## lizzie78

ILT ha ha ha thats because you are cooking those eggs to perfection!

First, it sounds like you have a plan that you are happy with, it's so tempting just to push ahead sometimes but waiting can be the smart choice.


----------



## MoBaby

Can't wait for your update first!!

Yes I have no problem in the egg dept. never with ohss either. I've actually lost weight with stims (2 lbs or so none the less) so I'm hoping it's the same this time around. now if only the sperm quality was better then we would generate more frosties. I'm hopeful with this protocol I'm on and DH most recent SA that we will have frosties. But I'm not banking on it. This is our only shot at baby #2.


----------



## MoBaby

Ilt: yay! Trigger!! How many eggs are predicted?


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Can't wait for your update first!!
> 
> Yes I have no problem in the egg dept. never with ohss either. I've actually lost weight with stims (2 lbs or so none the less) so I'm hoping it's the same this time around. now if only the sperm quality was better then we would generate more frosties. I'm hopeful with this protocol I'm on and DH most recent SA that we will have frosties. But I'm not banking on it. This is our only shot at baby #2.

I asked my DH to cut out beer and take zinc before our attempts, in hopes that it helps sperm :spermy: quality


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Lizzie, yes I am. Retrieval is scheduled for Monday. HCG shot tonight! I can't wait! I've been having problem sleeping because I feel like a furnace. Oh well, 2 more days.

Yay for trigger, ILT!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Dh doesn't drink. And takes vitamin for fertility. But he has azo.. There were 1500 usable sperm in his last sample and 4800 non motile so his problem is very few sperm


----------



## star25

First, it definitely sounds like you made the right choice, I was really fed up at first and disappointed but now I see it was the right choice and glad I had a break in between, my clinic said too that they're leaning towards everyone doing a freeze all due to the increased success rate ( even though it's not huge it's still better lol) I had 1 little one make it to day 6 too, I had 7 by day 5 and 4 more left to day 6 and 1 of these made it to freeze

Ilt, so excited for you, all of your cycles moving along are making me
More keen to start mine its all so exciting!


----------



## FirstTry

This is unreal...28 mature, 28 fertilized :dance:

There's a long road to go to a genetically normal embryo, but I couldn't ask for a better start!

P.S. - What is OHSS like?


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> This is unreal...28 mature, 28 fertilized :dance:
> 
> There's a long road to go to a genetically normal embryo, but I couldn't ask for a better start!
> 
> P.S. - What is OHSS like?

Wow that is truly amazing!


----------



## Morana

Hey, ladies, hope you don't mind if I join late :)
We've cancelled the cycle we were supposed to go for in Dec and started on Jan 2nd instead. So I had my trigger shot yesterday and retrieval scheduled for 8 am tomorrow and now I'm starting to freak out a bit :) 
For those from Nov thread, hi! I wish I could say I'm happy to see you guys but that means that stuff did not go well... So good luck to us this time!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, that's great news! Hopefully you won't have OHSS. I read that if your E2 level is over 6000 tgen you are more prone to OHSS. Did your RE say anything about that?

Mo, the RE calculated 13 follicles but we saw 2 other that were decent size. But we'll see, my E2 level yesterday was 1854 so it looks like my level is almost double every 2 days. I can relate regarding losing weight during stim. I haven't have any appetite for a whole week. 

Star, your turn will come soon! My RE also said that FET works better than fresh cycle. 

Morana, welcome! I remember you :). Sorry your last cycle didn't work. Hopefully this is our lucky thread! It looks like we are a day apart on retrieval day. Good luck tomorrow! How many follicles do you have so far? 

BMW, how are you doing? 

Lizzie, hopefully they are cooking :D how are you doing with the injection? 

Comfy, when are you going to have ultrasound and bloodwork?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First, that's great news! Hopefully you won't have OHSS. I read that if your E2 level is over 6000 tgen you are more prone to OHSS. Did your RE say anything about that?
> 
> Mo, the RE calculated 13 follicles but we saw 2 other that were decent size. But we'll see, my E2 level yesterday was 1854 so it looks like my level is almost double every 2 days. I can relate regarding losing weight during stim. I haven't have any appetite for a whole week.
> 
> Star, your turn will come soon! My RE also said that FET works better than fresh cycle.
> 
> Morana, welcome! I remember you :). Sorry your last cycle didn't work. Hopefully this is our lucky thread! It looks like we are a day apart on retrieval day. Good luck tomorrow! How many follicles do you have so far?
> 
> BMW, how are you doing?
> 
> Lizzie, hopefully they are cooking :D how are you doing with the injection?
> 
> Comfy, when are you going to have ultrasound and bloodwork?

Little sore today, but other than that aye okay!! Thank you, doll :hugs:


----------



## Morana

ILT, looks like it, I was just trying to catch up on this thread. From what I hear, it's exactly like what I had in the spring, there were 8 follicles they were tracking and some smaller ones. Hopefully some will catch up because my e2 almost doubled today over yesterday. My left side is doing all the work since I have 2 cysts on my right and only 1 follie there. Funny, being on a diff protocol did not change a thing for me, lol!
Last time I got 9 eggs, 8 mature and 6 fertilized so I'm hoping for something similar this time. 
Good luck on Mon if I don't get on here before that!


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome, Morana :wave: And good luck!

I can't wait to see the BFPs roll in! It looks like ILT and Morana will be first.


----------



## star25

First, fantastic news, so pleased for you :)

Hello again morana, quite a few of us from the oct/nov thread, lets hope it's all our turns now


----------



## Morana

Hi First, hi star!
Yes, I really hope everyone here gets BFP this time! Come on, lucky thread!:happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ya know, for whatever reason, I thought there are a couple other ladies ahead of us.

Moran a, I'm surprised that your RE let you start with cysts. Mine was cancelled due to cyst. But anyway, I think 8 is still an awesome #! Maybe a few more popped out these past couple of days. 

Hopefully we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: My DS came from 9 eggs.


----------



## MoBaby

First that's amazing!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I am a bit more concern with quality then quantity to be honest. as long as end result is a baby or two....I'm happy :)


----------



## Comfycushions

First, that's fabulous news. Hope you're still feeling OK.

Morana good luck today.

Ilt hope all goes brilliantly for you tomorrow too.

I'm just hoping af doesn't get too delayed (due Wed) to move onto next stage and a step closer to the finish line. Pain free injection this morning tho, yipee!


----------



## lizzie78

Yay for pain free injections comfy!

My left side is always much easier than my right so last night was great but tonight will be rubbish. It's not just me because my acupuncturist also has problems with my left side and said its quite common to have one side that is more sensitive. How mad is that!

ILT in case I don't get on in the morning before work good luck for tomorrow 

Hope everyone else is having good weekends xxxx


----------



## Morana

ILT, they let me start with cysts because they are endometriomas and cannot be drained... and if I have to go in for a surgery, it'll be a big one... so they put me through as is :). 
Going to my retrieval now, wish me luck!


----------



## Comfycushions

Morana, good luck again. A double helping of positive wishes can't hurt.

Lizzie, that is indeed weird but now you mention it my left side is the one that hurts and the right is fine.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, good luck! Hope you'll have plenty of great eggs!

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! 

Comfy, painless injection is always welcome. Is the injection you are taking suppose to help with AF? I think we are on different protocols. 

Lizzie, that's interesting regarding your left side.I never really paid attention to it.

Afm, I took HCG shot last night 5 minutes later than told since I was having a little issue sucking all of the meds from the bottle. Plus, it doesn't disolved as fast as menopur so I had to inject all the solution back to make sure I got all the meds. My side was sore for a bit and now starting to feel the effect of HCG.....sore BBs! I wish they are detachedable right now :D.


----------



## FirstTry

I hope it went well, Morana!

ILT: they brought me into the OR ten minutes late, so it can't be that precise.


----------



## MoBaby

morena hope it went well! 
ilt: yay for trigger! not long now. good luck tomorow!


----------



## star25

Hope went well morana and good luck for tomoro ilt!


----------



## Comfycushions

Tomatoes, I'm on long protocol. Injections are for down regulation. 
Not long to go now for you. All the best for tomorrow.

I fear my dh may've given me the flu. Do you think they'll just keep me on seprecur until I'm well enough to start stims? Terrified I'll get cancelled.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! It will your turn soon too :)

Comfy, I am not sure if they'll cancel your cycle or not since you are on the long protocol. Hopefully not. If you only started to not feel good, try 1000mg of vitaminvitamin C per day. Hopefully, that can help. Plus vit. C can help with getting AF :)


----------



## CMo

Morana hope it went well today!

ILT wishing u all the luck in the world tomorrow!

Comfy I think I'll be on long protocol aswell. What are the time scales? By that I mean when after af did u start your injections?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hope today went well Morana and good luck for tomorrow ILT! x

AF arrived today so FET baseline scan tomorrow...and so the madness begins again...!!


----------



## MoBaby

Any updates about embryos first??

How about you morana??


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Any updates about embryos first??
> 
> How about you morana??

As of day two, 27 embryos are still going!

I'm hoping your retrieval went okay, Morana. 

Good luck tomorrow, ILT!


----------



## MoBaby

amazing!


----------



## lizzie78

Morana - so sorry not sure how i missed you were having ET yesterday! Hope it went ok?

Bumpsparkle - yay for AF, and onto the merry go round you go!

First - just wow!! That's amazing news!

ILT - wishing you lots of luck today, hope everything goes well.

Comfy, I dont think doing stims with a cold is an issue it probably just limits the medication you can take ie only paracetemol. My guess is that they will let you move onto stims as you'll be on them for 10-14 days so plenty of time for the cold to go.

Star - how are you doing honey?

xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies bad news here :( no IVF for me a very long and complicated story once my head is in a better place I will explain :( 

I wish you all the best of luck and TONS of baby dust!!!!!!!


----------



## CMo

Nimbec sending u big hugs. Take care! Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Nimbec whatever the reason is Im so sorry, sending you lots of virtual hugs xxx


----------



## star25

So sorry nimbec, hope things turn out for the best in the end, sending huge xx

Lizzie, I'm ok thank you, the impatience is going and excitement setting in! How are the side effects for you now? Xx

Bumpsparkle, great news! Hope all goes brilliantly xx


----------



## star25

First, such good news! You must be so excited xx


----------



## MoBaby

Nimbec :( soo sorry!! Ugh. Hope you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Nimbec, I'm sorry to hear the news. I hope you'll be able to work out the issue soon. We are all here for support whenever you need it. Massive :hugs:

First, that's super awesome news! 

Morana, hope you are recovering well.

Thank you for the kind words ladies. I'm sitting on my couch waiting for my husband to get ready. I weighted myself and I've gained a lbs in 2 days! Not sure if this is a good thing since I barely ate. Super bloated though and ready for retrieval. Woohooo!


----------



## FirstTry

Nimbec: I'm so sorry to hear that. We are here if you need us. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry nimbec :hugs:


----------



## Morana

I'm back :)
Everything went well yesterday, but they retrieved fewer eggs than I hoped for, so I'm somewhat disappointed. They were only able to get 4 and I'm not really sure why. Could be that they didn't want to risk getting some of the harder to reach stuff due to pelvic abscess that happened to me in the spring.
Anyway, there are those four and I'm really hoping they will be strong and bring us our baby.

ILT, good luck, I hope everything goes well and you get lots of good eggies!

Lizzie, don't worry, it's a huge thread that moves fast and it's easy to miss stuff :) Thanks for good wishes

First, wow, this is amazing amount! One of them must be the one you're looking for! :hugs:


----------



## Morana

Just got news from the clinic, all four were mature, so they ICSI'd all of them and they all fertilized! Yay for that! Transfer is on Wed, so stay strong, tiny ones!


----------



## beneathmywing

Morana said:


> Just got news from the clinic, all four were mature, so they ICSI'd all of them and they all fertilized! Yay for that! Transfer is on Wed, so stay strong, tiny ones!

Yay! Awesome news!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Morana said:


> Just got news from the clinic, all four were mature, so they ICSI'd all of them and they all fertilized! Yay for that! Transfer is on Wed, so stay strong, tiny ones!

That's awesome! Grow embabies, grow!


----------



## lizzie78

Morana - brilliant news :happydance:

Star - I'm feeling much better thank you. I've gotten used to my swollen eyes and general knackeredness now lol. I'm just so relieved not to feel as poorly as I did at the start of last week. I don't think it helps that I have 14 hour days and all this commuting tbh as I felt much better at the weekend when i could potter around more at my own speed. FX'd that one of my little frosties will be the one i'm waiting for and it will have been more than worth it.

xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Great news morena


----------



## star25

Well done morana! Good luck for weds xx


----------



## CMo

Great news Morana!!

This thread is getting really exciting!! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Wow...great news Morena! All we need just 1....or 2 :)

Finally home, lounging on my couch, & DH is taking care of me. The RE was able to extract 16 eggs. I'm quite happy with the #s. We'll find out tomorrow how many are fertilized. All I remember from the procedure was pointing at the mask on my face and said....there is medicine in here, isn't it? And that was that. 

Bump, hopefully your baseline was good.

Lizzie, a few more days for you!


----------



## star25

Great news ilt, glad all went well for you, you must be happy with the number of eggs!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Star.

We are quite happy with the #s. Apparently, the nurse kept her voice down when she told us because not everyone will get the same #s. And DH told me to keep it down because I got too excited and said the #s too loud. Whooopps.


----------



## beneathmywing

Awesome ILT!!!


----------



## CMo

ILT fantastic numbers! Well done!! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Congratulations, ILT! Good luck with the Fert report tomorrow.


----------



## MoBaby

Great #s ILT!!


----------



## lizzie78

Brilliant news iLT, looking forwards to your fert update tomorrow 
Xxx


----------



## Morana

Great numbers, ILT! Now onto good report tomorrow!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,

FET has been cancelled this cycle due to a cyst :-(

Never had 1 of these cause a problem before and they think it's due to the fresh cycle in Oct? Anyway we nearly progressed anyway coz it was small but my bloods came back as high (oestrogen 1096) so decided to try again with a baseline scan in Feb.

Bit devastated as more waiting again but trying to focus on the good of not wasting a good embie when my body isn't right. Not sure where we stand on whether the latest scratch is beneficial now but we'll do some asking.

I'll be lurking around to see how you all get on though x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, sorry about the cyst. I know how you feel since my October cycle was cancelled also. My RE prescribed me a higher dose of BCP, which helped with the cysts. Hopefully, yours will be gone by February.


----------



## Morana

Sparkle, hugs! But you're right, it's better to wait some more and make sure your body is ready, then to go through BFN and end up thinking that you could've done something better. Now you'll know you did everything you could to give that embie a good home :)


----------



## Morana

ILT, did you get your report yet?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, not yet :(. It's only 6:46 am my time :D. I usually go to work super early so I can leave the office while the sun is still up :D. Hopefully, they'll call in a few hours and not let me wait till end of day :).


----------



## Morana

Ah, you're somewhere on west coast! I can't keep track of everyone's locations, lol. They called me about 10:00 am yesterday while I was completely sure that it'll be in the afternoon, so I got a good surprise :D I'm sure they know how anxious we are


----------



## star25

Oh no bumpsparkle, what a shame, hope nxt cycle is better, we might end up having transfer around the same time xx


----------



## MoBaby

Bump sorrh cycle was canceled but you want it to be perfect so it's probably best. Fx to next month. Only a few weeks away!

ILT can't wait for your update.

First how are your embabies?


----------



## FirstTry

Sparkle: I'm sorry to hear that. The waiting is a very tough part of TTC. But you have the right attitude, better to create the best possible environment for success. 

Btw, I expect to transfer in 6-8 weeks, so maybe we'll be transfer buddies!


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: things are still going well as of yesterday. Day 5 report is tomorrow, which is an important one. Then, 10-14 day wait for genetic testing results, which is really the only report that matters :). But I must admit that I'm feeling perhaps overconfident.


----------



## CMo

Bump so sorry you had to cancel but you're right saying it's better to wait than waste a good embie.

I start my first cycle in feb so we'll be about the same time xx


----------



## lizzie78

Bump, sorry you have had to cancel this cycle but completely agree that you want your body in as 'tip top' condition as possible rather than using up a perfectly good embie when it isnt quite ready. Hope the time flies past for you
xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Finally got the report! We got 10 fertilized and they are all grade A. The nurse said that grade A is the best grade. I thought that they didn't get graded until day 3 or 5?? Not really sure about the grade thing but I am quite happy with 10! :D

Now, waiting to see if we get to do day 3 or day 5 transfer. Unfortunately, we won't know until last minute. Boo!


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, ILT! Go embabies go!!!


----------



## lizzie78

Fab news iLT! Grow embie grow! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Bump, sorry you had to cancel! I had to cancel my last IVF, but better to cancel then go through it all and it not working for whatever reason =( Time will fly!

ILT, awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## CMo

ILT that's amazing!! How many do u plan to transfer? 1 or 2 xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies!

Cmo, since I am 39, usually, they will transfer 3 embies for day 3 transfer and 2 blasts for day 5 transfer. I am hoping to do a 5 day transfer because 3 sounds a bit one too many. I trust my RE will make the best decision for us since they are a bit stricter when it comes to policy. 

Do you all know how many you'll transfer?


----------



## star25

Yay ilt! Great fert report x


----------



## beneathmywing

Got my eight tubes of blood work results back. All clear!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, yaay! What are the bws for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## star25

Good news beneath!


----------



## CMo

ILT I'm not sure yet. Our clinic is quite strict about only wanting you to transfer one. If we were funded through nhs it would def only be one but because we're paying we can choose to do 2. We can decide on the day but we've discussed it and said probably just one unless they are poor quality then I would be tempted to do 2. If first cycle doesn't work I would probably be more likely to do 2 the second time. Consultant keeps saying their aim is for couples to walk away with one healthy baby so they try to avoid any risks a multiple pregnancy causes x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, yaay! What are the bws for if you don't mind me asking?

It was a whole bunch of stuff -- infectious disease/cystic fibrosis/spinal muscular atrophy/hiv and some std's/tsh/prolactin yadda yadda yadda lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

CMo, we paid for the IVF ourselves also but my clinic has a pretty straight up guidelines. Under 35 is 1. They also offered an ESet program where you only transfer 1 and if that's not successful then you can transfer another 1 for free. But since I am over 35, the guideline is transfer 3 or 2 with no "bonus" transfer. I wish I can utilize their Eset program :).

BMW, they didn't do that on your first try?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> CMo, we paid for the IVF ourselves also but my clinic has a pretty straight up guidelines. Under 35 is 1. They also offered an ESet program where you only transfer 1 and if that's not successful then you can transfer another 1 for free. But since I am over 35, the guideline is transfer 3 or 2 with no "bonus" transfer. I wish I can utilize their Eset program :).
> 
> BMW, they didn't do that on your first try?

Some of that. They didnt do any of the infectitious disease testing at my old re.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, that sucks! I remember before I met with an RE that I was required to "donate" 13 vials of blood. Then after the meeting, a few more and DH also needed a few vials. Did you change RE since your last procedure? 

Btw, anyone still stimming or will start soon? We are almost half way through January :)


----------



## lizzie78

Beneath fab news that all your BW is clear :)
ILT we are doing 2 this time. We did 1 with our fresh round as we were worried about multiples and had been give a high success rate. This time the consultant has advised us to go with 2 as it's a FET with 3 day embies our chances are much lower so that's what we are going for - FX'd we get our little one from the two we put back - assuming two thaw ok of course. Blimey there's that to start panicking about yet!


----------



## CMo

Lizzie there's always something to panic about eh!! I think you get your head round one part then start thinking about something else and start the panic all over again. This is one stressful business lol

ILT the eset programme sounds really good. I wish we had an offer like that. I'm just hoping for some frozen so if the first cycle doesn't work at least it's only £800 for a FET. God I say '£800' like it's pocket money but in the grand scheme of things it's a hell of a lot more manageable! 

My mum and sister in law keep telling me just to go for 2. Easy saying it's not them going through it lol. My mum knits the most amazing shawls in the world so she's so she's way ahead of us all and been away for wool to start knitting. She's in a panic cos my best friend has her first FET probably about the same time as my transfer so she's worried about getting both us a shawl incase we're both pregnant at the same time. She's way ahead of us all but it's quite nice now as I've watched her knit one for all my friends and my sis in laws friends so good that's it's almost my turn.


----------



## FirstTry

Yes, Lizzie, lots to worry about!

CMo: that's really sweet about the shawls.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, IVF is a never ending roller coaster until we all have our babies in our hand. Hopefully we all get there sooner. 

Cmo, that deal is pretty awesome, right? But your FET is pretty darn cheap also. It'd cost us $5k to just do FET. This whole process put at least a $20k hole in our pockets. Hopefully, we can claim some of it back through our taxes. That is very sweet of your mom to do that. I want to see the shawls that she makes! Post some pictures if you have them Cmo. :D. 

First, did you get another report on the embies?


----------



## CMo

I'll see if she's got any pictures and post one. I keep telling her she should set up a wee business but it takes her months to knit one! She always does a slightly different pattern each time so everyone is individual. My granny used to crochet them years ago, they were lovely!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, that sucks! I remember before I met with an RE that I was required to "donate" 13 vials of blood. Then after the meeting, a few more and DH also needed a few vials. Did you change RE since your last procedure?
> 
> Btw, anyone still stimming or will start soon? We are almost half way through January :)

Crazy! Yes, i did change RE's!! 

I should start stimming within the week. Eeeeek.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, sounds like your new RE is on top of everything :D. Yaayy. So happy that you are going to start soon!


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: I'm waiting for the report :coffee: I think I'll hear in about 2 hours.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I hate the wait. I think I am running out of nails to bite! ahahhaha. Hopefully, you'll get an awesome report today!


----------



## FirstTry

So, due to my age and the translocation, each day 5 embie has a 14% chance of being normal. I've calculated the probability of at least one normal depending on how many we get today. The 50% mark is 5, the 75% mark is 10, 90% will require 16.

It will be 10-14 days before we get those results. If we get a normal, we have to hope it implants. 

All that said, I'm super confident. Hopefully, I'm not setting myself up for disappointment.

Anyway, I'm excited to see you all go through retrieval and transfer while I'm waiting! I'm looking forward to sticky BFPs for all of you!!!


----------



## Morana

Back from the transfer, two embies are back in. Both look good, grades 81 and 82. My OH now treats me like I'm made of glass, lol. Let the TWW begin! Testing is on 26th

ILT, have they told you when your transfer will be?

BMW, yay for good results, we had to part with about a quart of blood by now too :)

First, fxd you'll get a good number!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I'd think 5 is still a pretty good number. :). And yes, hopefully we see BFPs soon!

Morana!! I forgot that you had your transfer today. Congrats PUPO!!! 2 embies..so exciting :D. I am lost when it comes to grade but those sounds great :D. Are you going to test early? We are not sure if we are going to have transfer tomorrow. They could tell us to go in tomorrow only to call us back and postpone it till Saturday, which will be a 5 day transfer. Lots of uncertainty and Lots of waiting on my side and I am trying to be patient and distract myself doing other things....stalking people on BnB ahhahaha. And...umm..work...blah. I am a bit jealous that your clinic already told you to come in for a 3 day transfer so early. :p. I can't really make any plans right now. My schedule is based on my RE's office lol. Anyway, enough of my sob story. I am super happy for you!!!! Are you taking progesterone in oil or pills? ohh..make sure to keep your feet warm :D.


----------



## Morana

ILT, thanks! I'm excited this time. Promised myself I wouldn't POAS and enjoy the two weeks of being PUPO, but let's see how it'll go :D
My clinic has a policy of 3day transfer by default so they always give you instructions for day 3 but could change it if you're day 5 candidate... which I'm not :) So I knew on Day 1 to show up today. But I would be excited if I had a possibility of having a day 5 transfer! 
I know work is not exciting right now :) But at least it provides some distraction from all the anxiety of waiting. When will you know for sure whether it's day 3 or day 5?


----------



## FirstTry

F'ing crap! Zero made it to blast today. But 24 are still growing and hopefully will make it tomorrow. How is this possible????? :cry:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I was thinking of POAS this morning just to see if I still have HCG in my system. Alas, I ran out of time and had to drive to work. 

Well...the nurse told me that I'll find out for sure tomorrow morning, which is day 3. They'll take out the embies and take a look at it. If they are still doing good, then they'll call me to tell me to go in on Saturday instead. But, we should plan to go in tomorrow. See how clear it is?? :). Most of the transfers take place in late morning so we should have time to shuffle our schedules around to fit in the transfer.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I think we posted at the same time. Sorry to hear about the bad news. But the good news is that 24 are still growing. Maybe they are just growing a little slower. Did they tell you anything else? How are the other 24 doing? Good, great, ok, so so? Hang in there First. Just think about the 24. :hugs:


----------



## Morana

You should still have HCG, usually it leaves your system after 10 days, which would make it the beginning of next week. But I did it last time for the heck of it just to see the test work at least once :D

Yeah, clear as mud :) At least they give you some time to change the schedule, we were told to come in at 8:30 in the morning! Good thing I told my boss ahead of time that my plans are flaky for this week at best :D He has 3 kids and used to be a nurse, so lucky for me, he's very supportive. 

Weird though how it differs between clinics, mine are doing good by the looks of it (the ones I got transferred are the best quality) but no 5 day transfer for me. The other two are still in extended culture though, FXd both will do well!


----------



## Morana

First, that just means they are growing a little slow. From what I read, usually they should get to blast stage on day 5, but if they don't, it's possible to keep them for 1 more day in the culture to get them to blast. Hopefully, they are doing well even if a little slow


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, 3 day 8 cell embies are really good! That's how they are suppose to grow from what I've read. yea...I wish there is more certainty but as we all now...nothing is certain with IVF. We want what we want but the embies will do what they want. Heck, they better listen to mommy when they come out! hahahahaah. And in all honesty, I just want to see a double line...never seen one before! :D


----------



## Morana

ILT, LOL, I totally know how you feel with that double line. Until last spring I was getting to the point of being sure all these pregnancy tests are fake and a way to take money from us :D I've never seen one with double lines before HCG shot and BFP last spring. Go for it! It's fun even if you know it's not a real thing yet.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana!!! Fake HPTs! I want my money back. Thankfully, I can claim some of those on my tax refund this year! yeah! I think i will POAS just because :D.


----------



## MoBaby

First my first 2 cycles from 17 and 12 embryos I only had 2 make it. Fx tomorrow better news!


----------



## FirstTry

Well, I was feeling guilty for having such good news everyday when others are struggling. Now, I'm back in the struggle. I'll stop wallowing soon. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, all of us have different issues regarding infertility so don't feel bad just because you have/had good news. It is what it is. At this point, we are no longer in control :). Hope you'll feel better soon. Tomorrow is coming soon and hopefully will bring good news to all of us :).


----------



## beneathmywing

First -- So sorry your eggies didn't make it to blasts today. I hope they are just slow growers and you get better news tomorrow! Praying for you!! 

Ilovetomatoes -- My new RE definitely looks/sounds like he knows his ABC's and stuff! lol


----------



## lizzie78

Morana, congats on being PUPO :)

First, Im sorry that they are a bit slower than you were hoping but slow and steady may yet turn out to be a good thing, keeping everything crossed that you get a good update today :hugs:

ILT Fake hpts :haha: I thought that too and deliberately tested my trigger out last time just so that I could enjoy seeing those two lines for the first time ever. I'm not sure if this is weird but I kept the positive hpt from my CP just in case I never get another one :dohh:

xxx


----------



## star25

First, try not to worry, from 20 fertilised I was told I had 15 abnormal on day 3 and was down and hoping for a couple to make it to day 5 as I was doing a freeze all so they had to make it to day 5 , then on day 5 they said I had 7 make it to freeze and a couple more left til day 6 as slow and 1 more made it to day 6 , dont give up your positivity xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, I totally know how you feel! I tested yesterday afternoon with an internet cheapie. I saw faint 2nd line and said to myself...so that's what it looks like when you are pregnant!! LOL. 

Afm, nothing much going on beside waiting for me. Another 3 hours before we find out whether or not we are going to do a 3 day transfer. In the mean time, I was told to drink lots of water and no bathroom breaks. It's going to be a long day :coffee:.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Lizzie, I totally know how you feel! I tested yesterday afternoon with an internet cheapie. I saw faint 2nd line and said to myself...so that's what it looks like when you are pregnant!! LOL.
> 
> Afm, nothing much going on beside waiting for me. Another 3 hours before we find out whether or not we are going to do a 3 day transfer. In the mean time, I was told to drink lots of water and no bathroom breaks. It's going to be a long day :coffee:.

FYI, dont overdo it with the water! I drank so much water the day of my transfer my doctor said if there was an award for fullest bladder of the year I would have gotten it! Lmao


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW!!! Bwahahahhahaha! That's too funny...now :D. I was told by my nurse who taught the injection class to not drink too much also. It's easier to add than to decrease.


----------



## star25

Morana, yay on being pupo!! Hope to see lots of bfps rolling in soon :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW!!! Bwahahahhahaha! That's too funny...now :D. I was told by my nurse who taught the injection class to not drink too much also. It's easier to add than to decrease.

Omg! I was in so much pain lol I had to go to the bathroom twice and let "some" out! Which was even worse lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Now that I was told I couldn't go bathroom...all I want to do is Pee! 

Anyway, no transfer today! DH called the nurse and was told 5 are doing great and 2 more might catch up. So transfer is Saturday instead and hopefully everything will go well! I am super excited!! Now I can work in peace :D. I was planning to go back to work with Vicodin in my system lol. Excuse my sleepiness boss...nothing bad...just vicodin :)


----------



## Morana

ILT, great news! And adds some kind of predictability for these couple days :) Get ready for Saturday. They gave me Valium yesterday so I spent most of the day sleeping


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, I was a bit nervous for today's procedure. Not because of the pain. I have to admit that I did not prepare for a day 3 transfer work wise. I did requested a whole week of next week so was super hoping for Saturday transfer and it happened! Hopefully they'll still be doing good and turn into little Blasties. :). 

How are you feeling?


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First, all of us have different issues regarding infertility so don't feel bad just because you have/had good news. It is what it is. At this point, we are no longer in control :). Hope you'll feel better soon. Tomorrow is coming soon and hopefully will bring good news to all of us :).

Thank you, ILT. You're right :thumbup: Good luck for your transfer on Saturday! 

And thanks, BMW, Lizzie, Star, and everyone for your well wishes. I should be hearing soon, I think.


----------



## FirstTry

Morana: congratulations on being PUPO!!! :happydance:


----------



## CMo

ILT that's great news!


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news, ILT!!!

First, I still have my fx for you!!!


----------



## Morana

First, Star, Lizzie, thanks! I'm excited :)

ILT, it's great it worked out for you! I hope you got nice fun things to do next week... I wasn't prepared and now I'm kinda bored home alone, lol. I'm even starting to think about working from home tomorrow, that's how bored I am :haha: 
Before all this I even had a talk with my boss telling him that I won't really know until the last minute what the plan actually is... good thing he's so easy going! But if your work is in any way more rigid, I can see how last minute plan change would be a huge pain

First, any news on you little guys?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, my boss usually have no problem with me working from home when I requested. I just feel guilty since I've been asking for multiple requests last minute. 

I am planning to just relax and spend time w/ my dog. DH has to work :). Probably prepping to sell my house and put stuff away but not for the first few days. I am just going to enjoy being lazy :). Maybe try new recipes for DH.


----------



## FirstTry

So, I just got the report, so you guys are hearing this before even DH. 

Yesterday afternoon, 2 made it to blast! And today, 6 more joined them!!! With 8, the nerd in me calculates a 69% chance of at least one normal :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Woohoo First!!! 8 is an awesome # :D. I hope you feel a bit better now :D. So are they going to freeze all 8 or waiting for something else?


----------



## lizzie78

Excellent news first, see I think they are just cautious little embies/blasts and are making sure they grow a good one for you amongst themselves :)

ILT fab news you are going to blast too, can't believ your tww is almost here already!

As for sexy moi, sitting here in my pjs with my lovely swollen lids and a kool n soothe slapped on my head. I can't imagine how DH is keeping his hands off me lol
Xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, I've been waiting for almost 5 months to be in a TWW! So, I am looking forward to it. Technically, I only have to wait 8 days after the 5 day transfer :). I think I can make it :D. Or more like, hopefully I can make it without driving myself crazy :D. 

Are you about done with that particular shot or still have a long way to go? Sorry about your swollen eyes. It sounds painful!


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry about the swollen lids :(

First that's great news!! Congrats!


----------



## star25

Great news first! Knew your little embies would stay strong :)

Lizzie, ahhh not still swollen eyes! hope your been pampered well 

Ilt, not long now eeek! 

Afm, scratch on tues yay! Then I can start provera on Sunday, ive got a million spots at the moment though and swear I had ovulation type pain so wondering if I will need the provera, if my boobs start hurting by next Sunday it means af is coming naturally so I wont take it otherwise Could make it longer, or maybe I'll check with nurse about that, cannot wait never been so excited for anything in my life! X


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi All,

Morana congrats on being pupo.

ILT yay for blast transfer tomorrow.

Star exciting you're now getting so close.

First brilliant news.

Lizzie sorry your still suffering with eye problems.

I am out of bed!!!!Fever only lasted a couple of days but it's taken a lot longer to be back on my feet. DH is still struggling. He's on strict orders to stay in bed recuperating-I'm going to need him fit to look after me soon. Still waiting on AF which is actually a good thing. Could do with a few extra days of recovery before start stimming.


----------



## CMo

First that's excellent news! 

ILT good luck for 2mo! U all prepared

Morana hope you're well. I understand what you mean about work. I'm a nurse so work shifts so I'm so lucky my boss has been fantastic and told me to do what I need to do and not think about work and that she'll change/cover any shifts I need. She's also happy to let me nip away for any appointments since it's in the same building.

My ward is so heavy with a lot of dependant patients so I've been allowed to keep 3 weeks annual leave, which never happens as our holiday year ends in march. Plan is to take for EC until after tww off simply cos I don't want to take any risks or tell everyone what's happening. I just don't know when I actually need the time off as yet so luckily there happy to book this in last minute! The staff wrap all pregnant nurses in cotton wool and don't let them do much but don't want to tell them for now. God working is so difficult! Could do with a lottery win! Lol

Star, mobaby, Lizzie, BMW and everyone else hope your all doing well xx


----------



## lizzie78

Star - definitely sounds like you might not be needing that provera after all! I'm excited for you to be getting ready to move on.

Comfy, I'm glad you are on the mend but not glad that it sounds like you have been hit quite hard by that fever - hope you feel 100% soon.

ILT i'm so the wrong person to talk to about TWWs lol i'm absolutely rubbish. I'm sensible for like the first two days and after that I turn into a nutcase.

Thanks for the well wishes all of you :flower: I think i just have a hard time on buserelin. Another lady from a thread I was on in July also really struggled with it, just the luck of the draw. I have my DR scan a week on Monday so hopefully if it has worked they will at least reduce my dose of the evil stuff a tiny bit whilst I start taking the oestrogen to build my lining for the FET.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Has anyone got nice plans for the weekend? (I include ILT in this just so that she can tell us again that she has ET transfer scheduled :happydance: )

xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, Thank you!! 

Comfy, glad to hear that you are feeling much better. I wish I could take 3 weeks off. I think that's an awesome decision to do. 

Star, good luck on the scratch! Not much longer now. 

Lizzie, I am having a transfer this Saturday!! haahahha. I am glad to hear that you won't be on buserelin much longer. That meds sound like a big pain. 

I think I'll be super busy these next few days after transfer. For next week, since I have it off, I am going to clean our house and getting ready to sell. I have an appointment w/ my realtor on wednesday so he can take pictures and he'll put it up in the market on thursday. So yes, lots of things to do these next few days and lots of exciting things happening. :)

Mo, BMW, and everyone else...hope you all are doing well. :)

BMW, not too long for you to start stim now, right?


----------



## beneathmywing

First, Awesome #!!! Congrats!!

Lizzie, Sorry to hear about the swollen eyes =( 

Star, YAY! Almost scratch time! lol So close to starting!

Comfy, glad you are feeling a little better. Hope your DH gets well soon!

ILT, Yayyyyyyyy almost tomorrow! So exciting. AFM, I am just waiting on af now :coffee: Just filled my meds this morning so they will be delivered tomorrow a.m $800 on Follistim 900 pen.... that hurt a little.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, that's quite a high dose of Follistim. Do you have to do 2 different injections then?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, that's quite a high dose of Follistim. Do you have to do 2 different injections then?

The pen is 900 but I'll be doing 225 a night of that and one vial of Menopur.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ahh ok. I thought you have to take 900/shot. I'd be so thirsty! Follistim always make me thirsty for whatever reason. Anyway, super excited for you BMW!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Ahh ok. I thought you have to take 900/shot. I'd be so thirsty! Follistim always make me thirsty for whatever reason. Anyway, super excited for you BMW!

Noo! That would be crazy. $800 a day! Lol id be bankrupt and thirsty.


----------



## MoBaby

ILT tomorrow!! Yay!

BMW know how it feels about meds!! I spent 1900 :( ouch!!


I'm just coasting.. 2 more bcp. I've been spotting since starting these so can't wait to be finished.


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, at work so cant write much but good luck to everyone, your all close now 

Ilt, hope all goes well tomorrow, so excited for you!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Transfer is at 11am tomorrow! yaay. can't wait till tomorrow :). 

Mo, are you going to start stim soon? 

BMW, since you are doing mini IVF, do you have a shorter stim schedule?


----------



## beneathmywing

Girls I am freaking out, dh's hepatitis b core total antibodies came up as reactive in his blood work


----------



## MoBaby

ILT yes next week!!

BMW: the dr may want to run additional testing but he probably had hep b at one point in his life. what did the re say?
https://www.cdc.gov/hepatitis/hbv/pdfs/serologicchartv8.pdf


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> ILT yes next week!!
> 
> BMW: the dr may want to run additional testing but he probably had hep b at one point in his life. what did the re say?
> https://www.cdc.gov/hepatitis/hbv/pdfs/serologicchartv8.pdf

He has to get follow up blood work and in his opinion i should wait till next cycle to start ivf. Ughhhh! I am soooo over this. And af showed right before i spoke to him too :(


----------



## lizzie78

Bmw so sorry that you have had this curve ball thrown at you :( if it's just his opinion that you should wait is there a chance you could actually go ahead?

ILT good luck for tomorrow :)

I'm going to take myself off to bed, I'm such a narky grumpy little thing tonight, hormones? End of the week knackerdness? Or just general Ivf blues, it's hard to tell but think Dh is going to kill me if I stay up much longer :wacko:


----------



## beneathmywing

lizzie78 said:


> Bmw so sorry that you have had this curve ball thrown at you :( if it's just his opinion that you should wait is there a chance you could actually go ahead?
> 
> ILT good luck for tomorrow :)
> 
> I'm going to take myself off to bed, I'm such a narky grumpy little thing tonight, hormones? End of the week knackerdness? Or just general Ivf blues, it's hard to tell but think Dh is going to kill me if I stay up much longer :wacko:

Well I'd have to go in tomorrow or Sunday for baseline and wouldn't get results by then.. I rather respect his opinion as a doctor than go ahead and then wishing I didn't if there was a problem ughhh what will another month do right?!!! :dohh:


----------



## star25

Sorry this has happened beneath, its always just as we feel were getting somewhere something else makes us wait again, you will get there though and like you said probably best to go with Dr advice and wait for your own peace of mind too, sending you hugs 

Ilt, I cant wait to be in your position, god knows what I'll be like night before transfer!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone. I'm sorry if I'm butting in. I'm friends with Lizzie78 who told me you're all lovely! I might be too late to join in though as I just started down regulating. Best of luck to everyone if so!


----------



## beneathmywing

Shit! Will I have to redo the scratch next cycle or will it still be okay?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Aurora welcome! No such thing as too late! :)

BMW, Have you spoken to your DH about his result? I was tested positive for Hep C and know for sure that I have never experienced any of the symptoms. Luckily my mom was diagnosed with chirrosis a while back before she had a triple bypass, which apparently because she had liver issue when she was a little girl. So, I'm actually ok. I know that it's very frustrating especially when you are ready for it. Hang in there BMW! :hugs:

Lizzie, I almost exploded with anger last night at DH after he tried to throw a beanie baby toy to our dog AFTER I asked him not to! The couch was almost become his bed for the night lol. A couple more days for you.

Mo, I'm super excited for you!

Star, you'll have your transfer soon :D.

I POAS this afternoon to test out the HCG. I only saw a super light second line. I'm a bundle of walking hormones and nerves right now!


----------



## MoBaby

ILT im excited for you!! My re is making me take the trigger plus 3 booster shots So I cant test early :(

BMW sorry about the delay but if your re thinks it's best then I would go with the recommendation.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Aurora welcome! No such thing as too late! :)
> 
> BMW, Have you spoken to your DH about his result? I was tested positive for Hep C and know for sure that I have never experienced any of the symptoms. Luckily my mom was diagnosed with chirrosis a while back before she had a triple bypass, which apparently because she had liver issue when she was a little girl. So, I'm actually ok. I know that it's very frustrating especially when you are ready for it. Hang in there BMW! :hugs:
> 
> Lizzie, I almost exploded with anger last night at DH after he tried to throw a beanie baby toy to our dog AFTER I asked him not to! The couch was almost become his bed for the night lol. A couple more days for you.
> 
> Mo, I'm super excited for you!
> 
> Star, you'll have your transfer soon :D.
> 
> I POAS this afternoon to test out the HCG. I only saw a super light second line. I'm a bundle of walking hormones and nerves right now!

Yeah, I spoke to him about it. He is not worried but I am freaking out for him.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, are booster shots different from HCG?

BMW, take a deep breath....well a few deep breaths :). Your RE knows best. Everything will be ok.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Mo, are booster shots different from HCG?
> 
> BMW, take a deep breath....well a few deep breaths :). Your RE knows best. Everything will be ok.

Thanks. I hope so


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Did DH already do another bloodwork? Hopefully the result comes back soon.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Did DH already do another bloodwork? Hopefully the result comes back soon.

We are going tomorrow morning. Hopefully we get them early next week


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I have all my fingers crossed for you BMW!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> I have all my fingers crossed for you BMW!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

ILT the booster shots are a small dose of hcg ... It's like 1/4 of a full dose and I think I'll have to do 3 of those. The bottle is 5000 units and when I did it before I did 1/2 the bottle once then broke the rest into 2 shots. It's supossed to help progesterone production or something. Makes me sad I can't test though :( I will still trigger top with ovidrel.


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh, so sorry BMW! I hope it's not a big deal. Im not sure how similar they are, but a friend of mine was born with Hep C (from her mom) and is fine, as are her three kids.

As for the scratch, I'm no expert, but I thought the effect lasted for a few months. Does anyone else know for sure?


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: Good luck tomorrow! 

Star: yay for scratch! Almost there!

Comfy: I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, that's a lot of HCG. But, whatever works :). Do you think it'll stays in your system longer than 10 days? 

First! How are the blasties doing?


----------



## star25

Ilt, will you test everyday now? 

Beneath, ive heard the scratch can last a couple of cycles but my clinic told me last time it was beat done the cycle before your having the transfer so thats why last tImeet I ended up going home and rescheduled it as its best to do it when it's most effective but could still be ok for but may be better if you do it again to maximize your chances xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I'll probably test every other day. But, I'm a bit of a POAS addict :). Might not have the will power not to test :). What about you? Will you test often later?


----------



## CMo

BMW sorry to hear about DH bloods. Hope everything goes ok and you can start this month.

ILT you must be so excited! Good luck

Aurora hi hope your well. Can I pick your brains about your cycle? What day after af did you start down reg? I'm waiting on af next week for my baseline scan and just curious when I'll start after. I'm getting impatient now! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BMW - I know how you feel about waiting after being told at baseline this week that we couldn't start this cycle coz of a cyst. Funny thing is they couldn't get any bloods at first so Dr said we could progress since it was small. We nearly decided to go ahead anyway but pushed to try to get bloods so we knew for sure. Luckily we did as my results were high and Dr changed her mind!

It feels like such a kick as waiting is sooooo frustrating, but 4 weeks really will fly by and at least you'll have more peace of mind that you've given yourself the best chance possible. I try to focus on reducing the what ifs as they really drive me nuts if we get a bfn!

I've had to ask the scratch question too as we had 1 in Oct then had a freeze all cycle, and 1 the other week for FET only to be cancelled at baseline on Tuesday. I'll let you know what they decide as I've heard mixed answers about how long it lasts. I know my nurse had issue that we may do another one in a few weeks and we may be cancelled at baseline again in Feb if cyst hasn't gone :-(

Keep your chin up sweetie x


----------



## lizzie78

Gosh you lot have been busy.

Right!
ILT good luck today, very excited for you

Bmw You are right, we do have to trust the docs to know best and better to delay than go ahead when things aren't right. Delays are rubbish but better to wait and hopefully get it right x

Cmo, sure aurora will be along soon but I've had one cycle where I started on cd21 ie 21 days after AF started but because I have a stupid body that tried not to be suppressed this time they started me on cd1 so that it doesn't have the opportunity to ovulate first. No idea whether this has worked out yet but we'll see. I think cd21 is the norm though.

Aurora, welcom hunni, glad that you found us. You aren't too late we are more or less on the same schedule so you will be company for me when everyone else gets their bfps :)

Hope everyone else is ok, what are you all up to this weekend?

Afm, not much occurring, I read somewhere that warm feet are good for helping the embie snuggle in after et so I just order myself a pair of microwaveable slippers as my feet are always cold at the moment. I figure even if they don't help I'll at least feel nice and pampered every night of the tww with them on lol 

Xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'm pretty gosh darn excited and nervous. :) 6 more hours...been having trouble sleeping :)

Lizzie, I have those microwaveable socks too! They are great. My mother in law got one for me a year ago.


----------



## Comfycushions

Good luck tomatoes!!!!!!!:thumbup:

Beneath, sorry about DH blood test and the delay.:hugs:

Hi aurora:flower:

Cmo, I started on day 21 too. It's great your work are being so understanding.

Lizzie, I like the sound of microwaveable slippers *goes off to ask Google more about that*


----------



## CMo

Hi comfy hope your ok! Yeah work have been fab luckily. 

Thanks Lizzie & comfy I thought it would be cd21. How long did you down reg for? Did u then have a break for af then 2 wks of stims? Just trying to work out rough dates. DH has a boys holiday booked mid march, they go every year but I've a feeling it'll land around EC so he might have to cancel. Feel slightly bad as I go away with the girls every nov but hey oh who was to know lol x


----------



## beneathmywing

IStar, I really hope I don't have to redo the scratch but I'll ask the doctor. 

Cmo and comfy, thanks for the well wishes. 

Bump, thanks hun! It definitely feels like a kick in the stomach, but better to stay when everything is how it's supposed to be!! Hopefully four weeks does fly by!! 


AFM, she dh got his follow up bloods this morning. The doctor told me almost always the follow up turns out negative so we shouldnt have anything to worry about so i am hoping hes right. We should get results in 2-4 days. As for af, i must have scared it away with all the stress or something because i saw blood that one time when i went to the bathroom yesterday and nothing since then? So i either scared it or it wasnt af!! I dont know anymore....


----------



## Comfycushions

Cmo, I started down regging 10 days ago. My period was due Wed just gone. If still no AF by this Wed have to contact clinic. Sorry can't really shed any light re:timescales as I don't really know myself! I'm hoping af shows soon, scans and bloods show down reg occurred ok start stims straight away and that I make it to ec within two weeks from now. All wishful thinking though-anything could happen. Really not loving the uncertainty.

BMW fingers crossed for dh repeat blood tests.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, did your RE prescribed you a different BCP? Mine did and it surpressed my cysts. My BCP has both progesterone and estrogen in it. My estrogen was over 300 when I had the cysts. 

I'm excited for the ladies who are starting soon! :)

Morana, how are you doing?


----------



## MoBaby

BMW then you'll start this cycle after all??? 

ILT can't wait for your update!!

One more bcp for me and ultrasound tue


----------



## Morana

ILT, Good luck with your transfer today!


Now, on to catch up with the thread :)


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> BMW then you'll start this cycle after all???
> 
> ILT can't wait for your update!!
> 
> One more bcp for me and ultrasound tue

Depends when i get results/what they are and when af actually shows for real!


----------



## Morana

All caught up!

BMW, sorry for your delay! But I agree, it's better to be sure everything is OK...

Lizzie, how are you feeling? Did they cut down your dose yet? Swelled up eyes don't sound good at all :) As for warm feet... I live in Florida so we tend to run around in flipflops year round. But I have a pair of slippers I bought when we went to New York in the winter, so now I'm wearing those! It feels so funny though to be wearing warm fuzzy slippers with 75 degree weather outside (that's about 24C)

Aurora, welcome! It's never late :) Everyone is on a slightly different schedule so these threads tend to stick around for months

CMo, when I did the long protocol in the spring, there was no break between downreg and stims. Downreg for about 2 weeks, then start stims and half the dose of downreg, then about 5-6 days in stop downregging. I don't think if you get a period or not matters, as long as the lining thins out enough.

AFM - not much going on. Somehow this time I'm managing to stay more sane than on the previous two cycles. That doesn't mean it can't change any moment, lol. I've been feeling some cramping on and off since last night but I'm trying my hardest not to read too much into it. Accoring to the charts out there, it wouldn't make much sense to me to test before Tue next week anyway, so that's helping to prevent insanity :D Other than that, I'm just waiting for the report on the two embies that are in the extended culture. That should be available either tomorrow or Monday. FXd we have something to freeze AND that we don't need them


----------



## MoBaby

Morana that sounds exciting and promising!!

One more day of bcp and I am spotting again. I've been spotting several days during this 2 week period I've been on bcp. I'm hoping it doesbt affect anything.


----------



## Morana

MoBaby, I'm spotting every time I'm on bcp. I mentioned it before to my doc and she says it doesn't change anything.


----------



## MoBaby

oh thank you for that! Its just so weird because I never have before but since I had the baby I have dealt with some spotting here and there. It has been heavy spotting a couple times which worried me.


----------



## Morana

If it's heavy spotting and if it bothers you, make sure to mention that to your doctor or a nurse. At least you'll get a definite peace of mind :)


----------



## star25

Welcome aurora, definitely not too late, I wont be having transfer til meeting Feb at least so no one here will be alone :)

Lizzie, ive got a new pair of slipper socks at Xmas that I'm itching to wear but I'm saving them
Just for transfer lol 

Bumpsparkle, hope your ok, I'm worried I'll have a cyst at baseline as been feeling some cyst type pains but could actually be ovulation pain for once, sounds like a good job you pushed for blood test 
As tempting as it is to go ahead as soon as we can we know deep down our bodies need to be in the most accepting condition for our little ones 

Ilt, I dont think I'll test at all, I thought about testing day of blood test but if it's a bfn I dont want to see that then have to travel for blood test anyway all depressed, I'm scared of testing! 
I'm feeling quite positive, keep making plans in my head like what room I'll have as a nursery and things like work, dont want to disappoint myself but I cant help it! 

Morana, sending you lots of babydust, will you be testing or waiting?


----------



## star25

Posted too early

Mobaby, comfy, cmo, hope you are all well, where are you in cycles? Sorry struggling to keep up! 

Beneath, I hope it turns out you can Start this cycle! 

First, how are you?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

So we transferred 2 blasties! 1 graded 5AA and looks like it's about to hatch and 1 graded 5AB. We might have 3 more to freeze but 1 for certain it's freeze able. I'll catch up with everyone a bit later. Hard to read in the car :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> So we transferred 2 blasties! 1 graded 5AA and looks like it's about to hatch and 1 graded 5AB. We might have 3 more to freeze but 1 for certain it's freeze able. I'll catch up with everyone a bit later. Hard to read in the car :)

Yayay!!! Congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Posted too early
> 
> Mobaby, comfy, cmo, hope you are all well, where are you in cycles? Sorry struggling to keep up!
> 
> Beneath, I hope it turns out you can Start this cycle!
> 
> First, how are you?

Thanks! I do too. Still no af.. Pretty odd for me to spot one time and then completely go away! Af is finally maybe working in my favor this time


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats ILT!


----------



## CMo

Thanks Morana that clears things up. DH May just make his boys holiday. It'll be his last for a few years so hope he gets to go! Hope your feeling ok!

Star I'm just waiting on af starting next week the in for baseline scan and bloods. Hopefully find out what protocol I'm doing. The nurse seemed to think it would be the long one.

ILT excellent news!! Hope you're relaxing now xx


----------



## MoBaby

Star: i start stims on Wednesday :)


----------



## star25

Ilt, that's great news! sound like brilliant quality blasties too :)

mobaby, ooh good news for Wednesday

cmo, hope all goes well for your baseline too and you can soon get started 

beneath, sounds strange about your af but like you said seems like it is working in your favour!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Ilt, that's great news! sound like brilliant quality blasties too :)
> 
> mobaby, ooh good news for Wednesday
> 
> cmo, hope all goes well for your baseline too and you can soon get started
> 
> beneath, sounds strange about your af but like you said seems like it is working in your favour!

And I can't even say that maybeeeee I'm miraculously pregnant because we were told not to try this month due to biopsy/scratch so that's out of the question!


----------



## FirstTry

That sounds perfect, ILT!!! Congratulations on being PUPO!


----------



## FirstTry

Morana: I don't know if this helps, but I had cramping a few days after transfer with my BFP. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lizzie78

Cmo, i didn't down reg completely last time so i had to stay doing it a bit longer but initial scan was after about three weeks I think, it took me about 5 in the end but I think that's just me being awkward. Then I stayed on the down reg injections but started stims too. 

Morana, my dad lives in Florida and I'll be honest I can't imagine wearing slippers out there lol it's so warm!!

ILT great news transfer went well :)

Star love the fact that you have a pair of slipper socks in your drawer waiting for your ET
Xxx


----------



## star25

Lol I know it's a bit sad but I want them to be brand new! Xx


----------



## CMo

S**T ladies AF is here!!! Wasn't due til tues but I was expecting between then and thurs!! Can phone today and get things started!!! I'm actually freaking now, waited so long for this moment!!

Now.... A wee dilemma/problem and I warn u a bit TMI coming! Now I've been on antibiotics and have a bit thrush down below so I got the pessary & cream treatment and done it on fri night in the hope it would be all clear for next week. Still using the cream until af appeared this morning. Do you think the pessary would have made af come early? Do you think using it will have caused any problems or change baseline results or am I just being a muppet here???


----------



## star25

Cmo how exciting! As for the thrush I havent heard using the pessary can make af come, it shouldnt affect baseline wither, once you use the thrush treatment it's pretty good, good luck!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, don't freak out :). You are starting sooner! Yaayy. I have no experience regarding thrush but I hope it won't cause any problem. 

Afm, I was super tired yesterday, I think I went to bed at 8:30 :). So far, it's still a bit unbelievable that we actually almost finished with the ivf process. For whatever reason, I'm pretty calm. That's a good thing :). Just trying to deal with the increasing soreness on my BBs. Can't wait to get off the progesterone shots.

Looks like we now have a couple ladies starting next week. Mobaby and Cmo....and hopefully BMW!


----------



## sammyttc

Just joining this thread now... a little late to the game, I know :) I am currently waiting to start suprefact on January 29th !! I am very excited to get going, and it's nice to see so many others in a similar position as myself in this thread. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## Morana

ILT, congrats and welcome to the torture chamber! :D Sounds like you had a good transfer and some wonderful embies on board, yay!

Star, I'm planning on waiting. I've been getting up to go to the bathroom like 3 or 4 times a night since the retrieval so if that doesn't change, I'm not going to be able to trust HPT results anyway 

First, thanks, that could be a good sign then! The cramping have stopped now so I'm hoping that was it! Though I'm still trying not to get the hopes too high...

Lizzie, lol, it's actually easier than it seems thanks to killer combo of tile floors and a/c we have running year round :) But it's a good thing it's winter now, that's for sure. In the summer the floors are warm even with a/c!

CMo, nice, you're getting an earlier start! how exciting! :) 

Sammy, welcome!


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo none of that would make AF come early or interfere with your IVF cycle so you're good to go :) 

Hi sammy!

I'm still spotting/lightn bleeding on these stupid bcp. Today was last one (took this am) so hopefully aF cones Wednesday and that's it with the spotting. Injections start Wednesday am!


----------



## beneathmywing

Cmo, Yay for AF!! 

Sammy, welcome!!

AFM: Spotting starting again last night and still this morning but very sporadic. I still have no idea why this is happening.. errr.


----------



## star25

Welcome Sammy :)


----------



## lizzie78

Cmo as the others said I'm sure the thrush treatment won't have interfered with either your AF or the baseline. Completely understand you freaking out I did too especially because my AF came before I expected it but congrats no more waiting!!

Hope everyone else is ok, just a short hello as I'm shattered xxx


----------



## lizzie78

aaargh! I'm such an idiot. I normally do my injection at 10pm each night as I know I can be home from work by then whatever happens. I have been struggling to remember to do them this cycle, for whatever reason it just doesn't occur to me (?!) I have a reminder set on my phone but last night had left my phone in another room. Totally forgot about the injection and didnt think about it until i woke up at 4:30 this morning. I did it then but i'm not sure if i've completely buggered things up :( Have left a message for the nurses at my clinic but feel panicky. I feel even worse that I don't seem to be able to remember to do the damn injections, I had no problem last time, do you think my subconscious doesn't want to do IVF or something?


----------



## Comfycushions

Cmo, i hope you've recovered from the shock of af launching you into ivf earlier than you expected.

Ilt, yay pupo.

Hi Sammy.

Afm tried popping to supermarket yesterday. We had to go back to bed as the exertion wiped us out. Damn the flu. Af turned up sat night, waiting for clinic to call to book scan.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, I'm sure that has nothing to do with you not wanting a baby. I used to forget to take BCP cuz I set it too late during the night...before I'm getting ready for bed. Can you change the time to early evening? 

Comfy, you'll be starting soon too! Yyaayy

Mo & BMW, I was spotting a lot before af while on BCP. My nurse ssid that it's normal because your lining is thin. :)

Hi Sammy, welcome!


----------



## MoBaby

thank you ILT.. its annoying because a couple time seemed like AF the last day or something like that. I have never spotted on BCP before. Actually I have never been a spotter until afte AF came back postpartum. And since I only had 3 (or was it 4) periods since LO was born I am wondering if that has something to do with it to. 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks ILT I cant really move it forwards as my work hours are all over the place and I know I can (and do) do injections in weird and wonderful places I'm trying to minimise the stress of having to do them on the train or if i'm car sharing etc. I will just set more alarms and make sure they are very loud I think. Spoke to the nurse and she said I should be ok and just to make sure I take tonight's at my usual time. 

How are you PUPO ladies feeling today?? 
xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Lizzie, we must have posted at same time this morning. So sorry you had such a stressful start to the day. Hope clinic have been able to put your mind at rest. I don't think it's anything to do with your subconscious just to do with being really tired.

Got my scan booked for tomorrow morning, bleurgh.


----------



## Comfycushions

Posted at same time again! Glad nurse said probably ok.


----------



## FirstTry

ILT and Morana: either of you tempted to test? I usually start testing early, because I'd rather know whether I still stand a chance. But everyone is different. 

Lizzie: I don't think doing one shot late will make a huge difference. Just do your best to be consistent going forward.


----------



## MoBaby

First when will you get the results back from genetics?


----------



## Morana

Lizzie, phew! Good thing one time being late doesn't change it... I had the same issue with my progesterone this time, took it 3 hours later in the end! Now the alarm is on my and OH's phone, lol :)

ILT, how's it going? 


First, I'm tempted, but not overly yet :) I wake up to go to the bathroom like 4 times a night so getting FMU is a problem :D That makes the temptation beareable. I might test in the end closer to OTD, maybe Fri or Sat this week.


----------



## star25

Lizzie, glad nurse said would be ok, these things happen at stressful times 

Comfy, hope scan goes well :)


----------



## CMo

Baseline scan booked in for wed morning! Eeekk it's actually happening!! 6 years of waiting and desperately wanting this moment to come and now I feel sick with nerves/excitement!! Good thing is it will be day 4 of af so it won't be quite as much of a car crash down there as it is today! This is a messy business lol x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, my AF 1 month before I started stim wasn't even enough to fill out a panty liner! I was practicality spotting for 3 days, which freaked me out a bit and email my nurse. When I was seeing a fertility acupuncturist, she helped me with af spotting but I can't remember the caused for spotting. 2 more days! Yes, I'm counting for you :D

Lizzie, so glad that things are ok! Now, I'm imagining you taking shots in public places LOL!

Comfy and CMo, not too long now!

So I POAS yesterday afternoon to see if I still have trigger in my system and it's back to stark white stick. In all honesty, I was a bit sad but I know I shouldn't see anything.....hello self...1 day past transfer! I probably won't test until Wednesday but will try to hold out till Thursday. 

So far, I'm feeling like a walking furnace still. Even the soles of my feet are super warm. Having a bit of night sweat these past few days. My BBs feels like it's getting sorer around my nipples areas. Light cramping on and off since yesterday and this morning when I pee'd it felt like I was having a UTI, which unfortunately I'm quite prone of. So I'm going to eat more fruit and drink lots of water today. Otherwise, I'm feeling ok. Time is moving really slow tho so I'm going to have to busy myself these next few days. DH wants me to take it super easy for a couple more days. We'll see. I'm not one to sit around and do nothing :)

Morana, how are you? When is your OTD? This friday? 

New ladies, feel free to chime in! :) 

Sorry if I miss anyone.


----------



## star25

Cmo, how exciting! It seems like all we do is wait but it's your turn now! 

Ilt and morana, praying you both get bfps soon :)


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: they said Friday, Monday, or Tuesday I would hear back from genetics. That kind of sucks because if it's not Friday, I have to wait the entire weekend!


----------



## Morana

ILT, OTD is Mon, the 26th, when's yours? I feel like I'm having a UTI too and I don't usually get those! 

Got the word from the lab today, there were able to freeze one blast!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I hope you'll get the news on friday.

Morana, hey..that's my OTD too! :D.


----------



## Morana

Haha, I guess my real OTD should be Sunday, but they only bring monitoring in on the weekends so I'll have to wait until Monday. Maybe I'll POAS on Sunday instead, to be prepared for the outcome


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Sunday sounds like a good day to test!


----------



## beneathmywing

Yay Morana for the blast!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats on the blast, Morana!!!

Thanks, ILT!


----------



## star25

Congratulations morana! X


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! Back from my baseline scan. 26 antral follicles! Lining was thin due to bcp and spotting but looked fine to start. Had labs so as long as everything is okay I'll be good to go.

How is everyone?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Woohoooo Mo! Sounds like you'll have plenty of eggies waiting :)

Nothing much going on with me. I've been having problem sleeping though because I feel hot in the middle of the night. Plus, I needed to use the restroom. Beside that, I'm patiently counting the day :).


----------



## FirstTry

Great count, Mo!!!


----------



## star25

Yay mobaby!!

Ilt, hope all good signs for a bfp :)

Afm, had scratch today and it hurt like last time, only for a few seconds though and just have spotting now, she said wait til day 35 then start provera so 10 more days, Hoping the scratch starts it off sooner!


----------



## beneathmywing

Woo hoo Mobaby!!!!

Star, sorry the scratch hurt, but at least its over with! Hope af starts before day 35 for you!!


----------



## star25

Thank you beneath, its not likely but I hope so, af normally arrives 10 day's after starting provera so be day 45


----------



## lizzie78

Mo fantastic news!
Star, nearly there, sorry that scratch hurt but glad it's out of the way and you are getting closer to starting again xxx


----------



## Morana

Mo, great numbers! Hopefully they all grow well

Star, one step closer! You're getting there!


AFM - Made a mistake today of testing... not good. Actually, I didn't expect it to be anything but white since it's early and I get up like 3 or 4 times to pee at night. Nevertheless, when it was exactly what it turned out to be, it made me all emotional today. So I'm swinging wildly the whole day between hope and certainty that it did not. Right now I'm fighting a temptation to close the door to my office and have a good cry about everything. Good thing there's only 15 min left in my workday :crazy: 
The doc keeps saying that it's the chances and we need to find the right embie... but so far all chances were working against me, why would they change now? 
Sorry I got all depressed here but I can't take any more 'It'll be OK" from people IRL who got pregnant the first month after the wedding....


----------



## lizzie78

Sweetie,it is way early for you to get a positive, if I'm keeping track right you are only really on 9dpo today, 6dp3dt? There is honestly every chance that you will still get your BFP. I'm sure I'd be feeling exactly like you right now but it's really and truly not over yet, no where near. Go home, put your pjs on and hug Dh. Keep your chin-up we are all rooting for you xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, hopefully AF shows up on time or early.

Morana, don't worry. It's still too early. I tested too around noon lol and of course BFN. The embies are just starting to implant. Here is something to read. It has timeline for implantation. https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Ferti...ryo-implant-and-how-does-it-feel/show/1547244


----------



## MoBaby

Morana it's too early!! You are oblu 9dpo. Give it a few more :)


----------



## Morana

Thank you all :hugs: I know it's too early! That's the problem, I'm not even sure why the heck did I get so emotionally unstable today. I am 6dp3dt and in the spring I got my BFP at 9dp3dt if memory serves. I thought I was ready... big mistake :nope: :shrug:

Maybe a compensation for being so relaxed through the first part of the process. Hubby is making me laugh which makes crying pretty hard business so I'm on my way to normality :)

PS: Clinique Lash Feathering mascara is amazing. Didn't budge through the whole thing!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hang in there, Morana! You are no way near out yet!!! :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Morana I'll have to try that! I need a new mascara... But a lot of mascaras smudge in me (even smudge proof ones)


----------



## star25

Morana, everyone has said it great, too early and you have every chance of that white turning into a line, it's understandable you will be emotional but we're all here for you xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi all,

I haven't posted in a while but been have been following all your journeys!

Congratulations to the ladies who PUPO. My fingers are firmly crossed that you get your BFPs soon! :bfp:

Good luck to everyone else at their different stages of the processes. This thread is going to be full of positive tests soon, I can feel it! :happydance:

I'm on day 6 of stims now with EC tentatively booked for next week. Next scan to see how my follicles are growing is on Fri. The clinic are concerned about poor response due to low my low amh, which is driving me daft wondering if these injections are having any effect whatsoever. Fingers crossed my body is doing what it's supposed to do!

Have a good day everyone :flower:


----------



## Comfycushions

Good morning.:flower:

Mo, great afc.

Star, boo for scratch hurting but great it was quick and you're one step closer.

Morana so sorry you got upset with poas.:hugs: Why do we do it to ourselves. Still a long way from being over. Double:hugs:

Hi jaybo, sorry you're worrying about response to stims. Love your avatar.

Afm had a stinking headache past few days. Scan went ok yesterday. Starting stims tomorrow and EC provisionaly feb 4th.


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy I'll be about the same day for ec!!


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well Fri jaybo and shows lots of nice follicles

Comfy, sounds like your doing well and had a good scan :) 

Afm, spotting stopped so doesnt look like af will start with the scratch, just have to wait more patiently :)


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks guys!

Comfy sorry to hear about the headaches. I had horribe headaches when I started on the Buserelin, but they seem to have died down now. Hope your feeling better soon.

Star hope you don't have to wait to long. You've been so patient!


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies hope you're all doing well!

Hi jaybo nice to hear from you!

Morana I'm so sorry about the poas drama. Don't be disheartened though, still plenty of time.

AFM - baseline scan this morning went ok. No cysts seen and 5 follicles on one side and 3 on the other. Is this good? 
Had my mock transfer which was quick and painless. Got my bag with my meds and started BCP today until 5th feb then start 1 week of burselin before moving onto stims. EC should be around the week of 23rd Feb. All go now and very excited to finally have started! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Hi ladies hope you're all doing well!
> 
> Hi jaybo nice to hear from you!
> 
> Morana I'm so sorry about the poas drama. Don't be disheartened though, still plenty of time.
> 
> AFM - baseline scan this morning went ok. No cysts seen and 5 follicles on one side and 3 on the other. Is this good?
> Had my mock transfer which was quick and painless. Got my bag with my meds and started BCP today until 5th feb then start 1 week of burselin before moving onto stims. EC should be around the week of 23rd Feb. All go now and very excited to finally have started! Xx

Since I wasn't able to start this cycle, we will be closer in cycles next month!! Looks like I will still have some buddies then =)


----------



## star25

Thats good news cmo, good to be started!


----------



## lizzie78

CMo great news that you are started and have some outline dates for stuff :)

Comfy and Mobaby, glad you have estimate EC dates, if you both go to 5 day blasts we might be having transfer at around the same time as I think my FET transfer will be around 10th Feb (hopefully [-o&lt; )

jaybo - really hope its good news about those follies on Friday 

xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, it seems your clinic does scan far in between. Hopefully they can adjust your meds accordingly and have plenty of follies. FX!

Comfy, yay on finally starting. 

Looks like lots of excitement going on at tge beginning of February! 

Mo, how are the injections going. Did you have scan & bw yet?


----------



## MoBaby

ILT scab and bloods yesterday. But first Injection this morning And ultrasound and blood m,w,f next week. 

AF is here today as expected after being on bcp. Nurse said it would be light because I had no lining but it's heavy! Lol. Not what I was expecting.

Morana how are you?


----------



## Morana

MoBaby, back to normal. It definitely was the test that threw me off yesterday (plus all the hormones), so now I'll resist till Sunday for sure! 
Poor hubby had a tough time yesterday as he hates seeing me cry and there's nothing he can do about it to make it better. But he's staying positive and it's helping me a lot.
I'm very grateful for all of you ladies here as well, it's very different from all other sources of support. IRL I only know one other person that tried to go through IVF... and we are not close friends, so I can't really talk to her. And you all know what it is like, talking to your friends that try to be helpful but just don't know how... so they end up saying standard comforting stuff. 
Can't say this Schrodinger cat situation is not driving me crazy though :D


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, not too long for retrieval now :).

Morana, we are a walking bundle of hormones alright :). Not too long for testing now :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Just wanted to share with you girls my husbands follow up blood work came back non reactive!!!!! So great news. As much as I am annoyed to be sitting out this cycle for no reason, I am extremely grateful he's healthy and that makes it worth the wait! 

Also, my biopsy was normal as well!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, awesome news! Woohooo. Is it too late for you to start this week?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, awesome news! Woohooo. Is it too late for you to start this week?

Yeah it is.. So back to counting down to next cycle... 25ish more days!


----------



## FirstTry

Wow, a girl goes away for a short while (terrible flu) and so much has happened. 

Great news, BMW! Sorry for the delay.

Morana: I have had many days when I close the door to my office and cried. So sorry that you are in the middle of the roller coaster. Hopefully, good news is coming soon.

ILT: I hope your BFP is coming soon as well!

AFM, maybe this is silly because we haven't gotten the genetic testing results yet, but we are scheduling our transfer for the beginning of March. Fingers crossed that we have something to transfer!


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Wow, a girl goes away for a short while (terrible flu) and so much has happened.
> 
> Great news, BMW! Sorry for the delay.
> 
> Morana: I have had many days when I close the door to my office and cried. So sorry that you are in the middle of the roller coaster. Hopefully, good news is coming soon.
> 
> ILT: I hope your BFP is coming soon as well!
> 
> AFM, maybe this is silly because we haven't gotten the genetic testing results yet, but we are scheduling our transfer for the beginning of March. Fingers crossed that we have something to transfer!

Praying for you!


----------



## MoBaby

Exciting first!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, February is just around the corner. So not too long now :)

First, hopefully you'll hear back soon.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, February is just around the corner. So not too long now :)
> 
> First, hopefully you'll hear back soon.

Yeah.. in the meantime I will just wait around :coffee:


----------



## CMo

First that's great news. When do you expect the results?

ILT how are you feeling? Have you resisted testing again?

BMW fab news on DH results

Morana I'm glad you're feeling more positive today! I have the opposite problem, a lot of my friends have had ivf. 2 now have little ones, my best friend is waiting to do her first FET in march after failed icsi last year and my boss and her wife are hopefully starting in May. Must be something in the water up here!! I still find it much easier to be open and honest with you ladies though and so thankful for the support on here xx


----------



## star25

The support on here is great, wouldnt be without you all :)

Beneath thats brilliant news!! 

First, roll on transfer day, you will hAbe a beautiful embie waiting :)

Afm, feel like af is on the way but could just be after the scratch hoping otherwise though!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, well.....I tested yesterday. It's hard not to cuz I'm such an addict :). I posted a couple pics in my journal. Feel free to visit and help me squint :). I don't want to flood this board with my testing pics. How are you doing? I think you started your stims already, right?

Star, I heard BDs can help with AF. I tried it a few times and it worked for me :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, I think I just got a faint BFP through FRER :).

Morana, please don't feel the pressure to test. I'm just a crazy POAS addict. :)


----------



## Morana

ILT, LOL, no worries, now I'm definitely holding out until Sunday! But gosh, I hope this is it for you!

Star, ILT's right, BD does it for me every time. Plus it's one of the most fun ways to hurry it up ;)

AFM, though I'm holding out on any POAS until Sunday I'm kind of losing hope. I guess I'm trying to spot the same symptoms I had after the trigger shot and they are not there. Even my bbs don't hurt anymore and normally that'd be a good thing, but no! LOL I can't even compare to the cycle last spring where I had BFP since I also got pelvic abscess, so I have no idea which symptom was what. Sigh... I just have to keep hope alive for a few more days


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, weirdly enough my BBs are not as sore as a few days ago. What I do have is heat. I've been sweating like there is no tomorrow. Especially in the middle of the night. We keep our temp inside at 70 and it's 40 outside. That's the only symptom that I have and thirst. FX we'll see BFP this sunday :)


----------



## Morana

Oh, that makes me feel better! I don't feel particularly hot but then again, my office keeps temps near freezing... I'm glad I'm not feeling all that hot though, it'd just make me paranoid about getting fever and abscess again.


----------



## star25

I'm going to look at your test ilt in a mo, I'm so excited for you!!

Morana, keep the faith, fingers crossed for good news Sunday :)

I'll definitely get on the dtd tonight too, thanks ladies!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Star!

Morana, it did feel that I had a fever. Pelvic abcese sounds painful. Do you know what caused it?


----------



## Morana

ILT, yes, retrieval was the cause. The procedure seemed to have gone normal, but my dr later said, there probably was a micro-puncture to my bowels somewhere. They didn't see anything on u/s during the retrieval but about 10 days later I started running a low fever with occasional spikes to 103... One of the days I got that spike and started spasming so we went to the ER and I spent 2 days in the hospital. They confirmed BFP but couldn't see anything just gave me some antibiotics. Two weeks later after antibiotics ran out, same thing happen again but this time I've already spoken to my dr so she had me come into the office. They did a u/s and saw liquid in my belly... so back to the hospital I went. At this point the pregnancy was deemed not viable either, so I had a d&c and spent like an hour in MRI getting the abscess drained. Then 5 more days in the hospital and 10 more days getting IV antibiotics at home.... That whole thing is still giving me nightmares. 
I was sooooo hesitant going for this second round but so far it seems like it's going OK


----------



## lizzie78

ILT just looked at the pic in your diary and i see it - got to love FRERs! Congrats, I hope this is the start of a beautiful BFP for you.

Morana, It's so tough but lotys of ladies don't get a line until later and don't have symptoms either. the total lack of symptoms could be your symptom iyswim! I hope so anyway :)

Jope everyone else is ok?

xxx


----------



## CMo

ILT I'll pop over to your journal and have a peek! Got everything crossed for you!!

I'm not yet at stim stage. Just started BCP yesterday for 2 weeks. Getting there.....slowly! Xx


----------



## CMo

ILT just had a look! Woo hoo think you might be our first BFP!! Are you testing again tomorrow? Can't wait to see a darker line! Xx


----------



## star25

I saw it too ilt, looks like congratulations is in order, our first bfp for the thread yayay! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ILT - I can deffo see something in the first FRER pic! 

BMW - I'll be here waiting with you...next attempt at baseline for FET will be around 7th Feb. I hate waiting but 4 weeks can go pretty quick, once AF has disappeared it's suddenly only 3 weeks lol!

Baby dust to everyone! I'm struggling to keep up with this thread! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - great news about scratch, you're on your way now! When's AF due both with and without the drugs?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies! I hope it'll get darker tomorrow. I will test again cuz I'm not out of the woods yet. :)

Cmo, 2 weeks will pass by pretty fast. It'll be here before you know it!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> ILT - I can deffo see something in the first FRER pic!
> 
> BMW - I'll be here waiting with you...next attempt at baseline for FET will be around 7th Feb. I hate waiting but 4 weeks can go pretty quick, once AF has disappeared it's suddenly only 3 weeks lol!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone! I'm struggling to keep up with this thread! x


Yayyyy (not to the waiting). Glad to know I will still have some cycle buddies!! Af is pretty much gone today so you're right I should expect af again in about three weeks now, hopefully! FX!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I think there are a few ladies are starting in February also. Plus, I'm planning to be around until everyone get their BFPs! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I think there are a few ladies are starting in February also. Plus, I'm planning to be around until everyone get their BFPs! :)

Please give us some of your baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: come onnnnn lucky thread!


----------



## Jaybo

Definitely a BFP! Congratulations ILT!! :wohoo:


----------



## MoBaby

ILT how may dpt are you? I see a line! You tested trigger out with frer? Really excited for you!


----------



## CMo

Yeah ILT don't leave us! I say we all stick together until we all have our little bundles of joy, Then we rename the thread and share our baby journey xxx


----------



## lizzie78

CMo great idea xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, love the idea!

Mo, I tested trigger with my internet cheapie on the day of transfer, which was light already. 2 days after transfer, it was no longer there. I'm currently 5dp5dt. I also tested with IC yesterday and this morning, telling you...I'm a test addict :), the line today is definitely darker then yesterday. I'm too cheap to test trigger with FRER. lol. How are you feeling so far on day 2 of stim?

Thanks for the congrats ladies but I'm still very cautious since nothing is certain until you have your baby in your arms.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I never know when af is due but clinic said get to day 35 then start the provera and I normally get af 10 days after starting provera, I'm day 26 today so could have baseline near to you!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, wooowww. I just read your replied. That was scary! I'm glad you are doing ok so far.


----------



## MoBaby

thats great the ic was darker!! yay! cant wait for tomorrows! 

as far as stims: i feel fine so far. add in gonal f tomorrow (300 ius) and monday scan and labs... hoping my estrogen really holds good this time because in previous cycles my estrogen at this point was always really low..it was the highest with this same protocol but still below average. but then it always ended up fine, just initial slow response. i think i was over suppressed before because i did bcps for like 6 weeks beforehand and when i did that with the lupron in combo my ovaries totally shut down.


----------



## Morana

ILT, yes, that was terrifying. I keep taking my temp ever since the retrieval, lol

Mo, hopefully it will all go well and you were not oversuppressed this time!

AFM - I'm having cramps again on and off tonight and a little bit of brown spotting... I remember something similar from the cycle in the spring. I wonder it that's good news :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, it worked before so I'm sure it'll work again. 

Morana...ohhh implantation bleeding!! The addict in me want to see test strip Morana! :D


----------



## lizzie78

Morana, hoping this is your implantation bleeding happening xxx

ILT - i'm sure you are testing again today ha ha so looking forward to hearing your line is darker!

Hope everyone else is hanging in there?

Nice day for me today, no commute as I work from home on Fridays' so even though I have a busy day I already feel better for a decent night's sleep especially since I had acupuncture last night too. DR Scan on monday so hoping evrythign is ok and I can start taking estrogen to build up my lining - FX'd. I hate scan's they're are always such a worry in case it's not all doing what it's supposed to do!


----------



## hopeababy

Hello everyone,

My name's Susana Marques and I'm a 38 year old woman from Portugal.

Last year, while living in The Bahamas with my husband (he was working there), I found myself struggling with the chance of spending 15.000$ in a IVF treatment in Nassau. 

We were already trying to conceive for 4 years so these were really bad news. So we decided that it would be worth to go back to our country, Portugal, and make the IVF treatments there. It would be 3 times less expensive, even with the flights. In january, I made an ICSI and we finally sucedeed. I got pregnant, not bankrupt, and had a babygril in my arms last October.

Please feel free to contact me if you'd like to know more about the possibility of going out of your country to achieve your dream.

I'm not a clinic, i'm just someone who would like to share the experience and maybe help someone out :)

Talk soon,

Susana


----------



## star25

Morana, eek hope its good news too! X


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, ILT!!! :happydance: I hope today's test is darker!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome and sorry I haven't been posting, I get so little spare time and this thread is really exciting so I keep spending all my time reading your updates and then have no time left to post myself :haha:. So thrilled for all the good news. I'm a bit in limbo as my AF is late (but not due to a miracle BFP - believe me I checked :) ) so I guess down-regulating is just affecting me differently this time around to my last time. Hoping it doesn't delay me being able to start stims next Thurs! Did anyone else find downregging delayed their period? Xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Well Ladies.....I got that elusive second line after more than a year staring at stark white sticks! I feel pretty calm for whatever reason. Maybe it hasn't sunk in yet.... :)

Aurora, good to hear from you!

Lizzie, the worry never ends! But at least you'll be starting in 3 days! Woohhoo


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora I think it's fairly normal for down regging to delay Af for up to a week. It did me last time and a few other ladies I knew on the same cycle. Sorry i'm losign track a bit, what are you taking at the moment? x


----------



## CMo

ILT congratulations!!!! Def a strong 2nd line today!!! How many days post transfer are you today? Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Cmo, today I'm 6dp5dt. We did transferred 2 hatching blasties and that's probably why I get the result faster.


----------



## Morana

ILT, congrats!! Great picture and you hubby is so funny :) Sticky dust for you now!


----------



## CMo

Oooh wonder if its twins??? I feel all emotional, could cry with happiness for you! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies!

Morana, I'm expecting the same from you on sunday! Has the spotting stop?


----------



## star25

So happy for you ilt, such amazing news and the strong possibility of twins is beyond exciting! Xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Ilt huge congratulations that's brilliant news.:happydance:

First, sympathies on having the flu. Hope you're feeling better. I know it really knocked DH and me. 

Morana good luck for Sun. Sounds like your previous experience was extremely traumatic.:hugs:

On tablet so just a sketchy reply. Hope everyone else doing ok.

I'm on day 2 menopur. Mixing all those powders is irksome. All OK though apart from the headaches.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Comfy!

Menopur is not bad for me. It did give me a headache too but it went away on day 3 once my body adjusted to it.


----------



## Comfycushions

Fingers crossed for that! Got a party to go to tomorrow night and all I've wanted to do for weeks is lie down in a dark quiet room every evening. Tricky.


----------



## Morana

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Morana, I'm expecting the same from you on sunday! Has the spotting stop?

I might know sooner. The spotting is worse and it's bright red now.... It feels like AF is trying to start. ](*,) 
I'm trying to wait patiently to see if it reverses since I've read more than a few stories that sounded similar but still ended with BFP, so yet again more waiting. If it doesn't show full force today, I'll POAS tomorrow.


----------



## Morana

Comfy, all the powders are crazy. I was had to mix 2 vials of GonalF and 2 of Menopur and OH had to help me because the last vial was super hard to draw! But sounds like you're doing well!


----------



## Jaybo

ILT - great news on the darker line! So happy for you, how exciting that it could be twins. :happydance: Praying that all goes smoothly for you now.

Morana - sorry about the spotting but don't loose hope, there are so many stories on here that start with spotting and end with a BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Comfy - I know the feeling, I've been a walking zombie since I started menopur! I'm in bed by 9pm every night - not sure I'd manage a party!

DH has been really great mixing all the powders and doing the injections. I've got a bit of a needle phobia so even the sight of them makes me go a bit funny - thank goodness for the autopen thingy! :haha:

Lizzy - Friday's my work from home day as well and I love it! Not having to commute across town and sit in meetings! Good luck to you and MoBaby for scans & tests on Monday.

Hi to everyone else! :wave:

So, I had my scan this mornings after 7 days of stimming. I've got 6 follies on my R but only 1-2 on my lazy left ovary, lining looking good. I'm a bit disappointed, but never expected big numbers so I'm glad there is at least some activity. The Dr was pleased with their size but didn't give me the measurements (I didn't ask as trying not to get too obsessed with numbers!). Scan on Monday and to decide if EC on Wed or Fri! Can't believe this is all finally happening!! :happydance:

Sorry for the essay! Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## MoBaby

Morana sorry about red spotting :( hoping its implantation.


Jaybo sounds like pretty good response considering your low amh. Hope they keep growing good!!

Comfy I hate menopur! It burns so bad. I start Menopur monday, probably 150 units.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, sorry to hear about the spotting. Hopefully it stops soon. Are you on progesterone shots? 

Jaybo, that's a good numbers. All you need is 1 or 2 to make it through blasties stage.

Comfy, hopefully it'll go away so you can enjoy the party.


----------



## Morana

ILT, no, I'm on Crinone, progesterone gel. I think my OH would die if he had to do the shots every day :) He freaks out enough when it's time for trigger, poor guy


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, mmmmm....where do you put the gel?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh man...dr google just showed me how to use crinone lol


----------



## Morana

LOL, yeah, it's not that fun might still be better than shots


----------



## beneathmywing

Morana said:


> LOL, yeah, it's not that fun might still be better than shots

I hate a love/hate relationship with crinone. I think my new re wants me to do the needles, which i am terrified about. But I always got af like 2-3 days early on crinone so I don't think my body absorbs it very well: /


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think none of the progesterone applications are fun. I wonder if that caused your spotting? I have heard some women spotted when they use progesterone.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Squeeing for you, ILT! 
Everything tightly crossed for you, Morana!

Jaybo, what's your AMH? Mines 3.4 plus we have MFI too. Is this your first cycle?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I can tell you that the progesterone shots are not fun. Your DH better start practicing with an orange. It hurts more if he moves slow. So far, I have no clumps in my booty but both sides are sore. But hey, we'll do whatever it takes, right? Even 6 weeks of progesterone. :)


----------



## Morana

ILT, I doubt it's from crinone only. It's my third cycle with it and during FET in Oct I didn't spot at all and that was double the dose I have now.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I can tell you that the progesterone shots are not fun. Your DH better start practicing with an orange. It hurts more if he moves slow. So far, I have no clumps in my booty but both sides are sore. But hey, we'll do whatever it takes, right? Even 6 weeks of progesterone. :)

Great!! Ugh


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, you are stronger than I am. I'm crossing every fingers I have for you.

BMW, just close your eyes and go to your happy place lol.I do :D


----------



## Morana

BMW, he might just turn out to be good at it :) Mine gets all freaked out about doing them but this time I didn't even feel it when he did the trigger shot. He did it so smooth, I couldn't believe it when he told me he was done! It's different with repeated shots though...

ILT, I'm just trying to keep it together, lol. We are heading to Cirque de Soleil tonight and I intend to enjoy it the best I can. Plus, I'm super confused! The spotting now is pink and brown and that usually doesn't happen with my AF. :wacko: I might lose it tomorrow though, depending on what happens overnight.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, enjoy cirque! I loved the one that I went to. Higher seats are definitely better since there are a lot going on. Pink & brown spotting sounds like implantation bleeding to me but I'll keep my excitement down :)

I actually got to do my trigger shot on my belly. :)


----------



## MoBaby

I get a trigger in belly (2 shots) them more hcg in my bum :( boo!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Wow....that's a lot of trigger shots. Do you have to do it through out the day or just 1 time?


----------



## MoBaby

The progesterone shots are a pain in the butt- literally!! My DH gave me mine and omg.. He did a great job most of the time. I did them for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, only 3 weeks? Lucky you!


----------



## beneathmywing

My sister only did her progesterone shots for a week then complained she was sore and got suppositories. I plan on doing that lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Morana, I really hope he is good at it!!! Lol


----------



## MoBaby

No it wasn't lucky me... The baby lost its hb that cycle :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh man Mo, sorry for your lost. :hugs:

BMW, personally, I prefer the shots. Wearing a pad just reminds me of period time. Wait I don't even use pads anymore. I use softcup. Hey... Maybe you can use that instead of pad to contain the leak. Maybe should discuss it with your RE first though. :)


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Guys. No news yet for me. :coffee: Waiting til Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Jaybo

Gosh those progesterone shots don't sound like much fun at all! :nope:

Arora, sounds like we're dealing with similar issues. My amh was 2.6 pmol when they tested. We were also initially referred for MFI, all DH test came back less than 5% motility so told ICSI are only option. This is our first try, hoping we get lucky!


----------



## Comfycushions

Morana, hope you were able to enjoy your night out. So sorry about the spotting. Hope it's a combo of implantation/ crinone irritation. Keeping everything crossed and thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## star25

Wow this thread moves like the wind!

Morana, good luck with testing, hope the spotting is implantation

First, sorry you have to wait for the result for the weekend, more waiting sucks but all will be worth it 

Good luck to all the scans this week, I'm struggling to keep up again lol but looks like your all doing well, another week til I can start provera yay!


----------



## Morana

Thank you, Star, Jaybo, BMW, Comfy and anyone else I missed... But it's official. I'm out, AF is here. I'm heartbroken and need some time to process. Good thing it's the weekend... trying to keep myself distracted. Hopefully, I'll be done crying by Monday.
Despite a minor meltdown in the intermission I was able to enjoy the show, it was beautiful! I don't remember the name of their other show we went to, but this was Amaluna and we liked it a whole lot more.


----------



## MoBaby

Omg :( soo sorry.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I wondered if I could join in with chatting? I am new to this section of the forum, just found out I have low amh and need ivf and will be starting in Feb so have started another thread but so many people in here I wondered if I could come and hang out! 

Had my dd naturally so am very new to all of this and very nervous, no idea what to expect really. 

Morons I am so so sorry. I am really dreading how it will feel if ivf doesn't work as I am paying privately and know time is of the essence with low amh. I really feel for you. Be kind to yourself this weekend, glass of wine, bar of chocolate and snuggle up at home. Sending lots of love and positive vibes for whatever is next for you.

Jaybo I see you have low amh too, mine is 3. Do you know, does it keep going down even if you don't ovulate? I'm ovulating regularly now but I wonder if I get pregnant and breast feed so don't ovulate (I didn't last time I bf) would my egg reserve stay the same or would it keep declining? Best of luck on your journey, where abouts are you now? Xx


----------



## Morana

Thanks, Mrs W and I'm not going to take offence for what I assume to be autocorrect of my name, lol. Good luck in your journey! It's different every time and you might be able to succeed right away :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Morana, words can't express how I feel hearing your news. I hope to see you around BnB again in near future. Sending you a massive virtual :hugs:.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, welcome. Hopefully your IVF journey is nice and short :)


----------



## star25

Welcome mrs w :) hope all goes well, take it 1 step at w time and you will be fine 

Morana, I'm so sorry, Hope your been looked after well xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Morana so sorry to see your news.:hugs: All of this is just so difficult and unfair. Hope you're treating yourself, and being treated, extra kindly. :hugs:

Welcome Mrs w:hi:

I've been having a fortifying nap before getting ready to go out. Struggling to muster enthusiasm :sleep:


----------



## Jaybo

So sorry Morana, I hope you're doing okay and being looked after. Big hugs :hugs:

Hi Mrs W. Welcome :wave: This is my first go so I'm fairly new to all of this too! I've been stimming for a week now and hoping for EC next week. I'm not really sure how amh works, but I think it can change over time differently for everyone. Personally I don't think preventing ovulating for a realively short period of time would make too much of a difference, my understanding is we loose hundreds of eggs each month regardless of whether we're ovulating. But I'm certainly not an expert!! I suspect my low reserves are probably due to immune issues, but a lot of it is bad luck unfortunately.

Best of luck with your journey I hope you don't have to wait too long for your BFP. :flower:

Hope you enjoy you party Comfy - I'm sure it will be fun when you get there and take your mind off all this IVF business!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oops, sorry Morana, it was indeed an autocorrect! Thank you for your best wishes xx

Congratulations Ilovetomatoes! How many weeks are you? Was it your first ivf? 

Thank you star. That's good advice, I need to try harder on that! I keep thinking about if the ivf fails and all the money we've spent, what we do next, I really just need to focus on today. 

Enjoy your night out comfy! 

Thanks jaybo. I only have one ovary since i was 21 so I think that is probably the reason for me. I didn't realise we lost all those eggs every month regardless of ovulation, oh my goodness! That's scary! It does explain how I easily got pregnant in the past but am unable to now. It must happen very quickly. Feeling pretty devastated about it all to be honest. 

Anyway thanks for all the welcomes ladies x


----------



## FirstTry

Big hugs, Morana :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

*Morana* -- I'm so sorry AF showed, hun!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*MrsW* -- Welcome! We spoke on the other thread!!


----------



## Jaybo

Sorry I didn't mean for it to sound scary Mrs W! I think it's non viable eggs that we all loose each month, I just meant that ovulation is only a small part of what's going on, so don't worry too much about preventing it. I know how you feel though, I was devastated when I found out too. It was a complete shock as I thought we were only dealing with MFI. Fingers crossed from some good eggs! :thumbup:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, I just had transfer 7 days ago. So pretty new still and yes...this is our first try. :). I think I'll be entering my 5th week on Monday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ilt - wow that was quick! I guess I assumed after transfer you waited for 14 days like a usual tww but it makes sense that it would be shorter as the egg doesn't have to travel! Does anyone know how long you wait to be tested by the clinic? 

Jaybo thanks Hun. I wasn't really thinking of preventing ovulation, more that if I get pregnant I know I won't ovulate and I bf my dd for 14 months and had no af until after I stopped so I just wondered if I'd save eggs if that happened. It's just sad as I wanted 3 children and now I just need to pray for a 2nd and know I would be very lucky to get one. 
It's a big shock, hugs to you. 

Hi BMW!! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, I had a 5 day transfer instead of 3. Because of that, the blood test seems shorter (8 days after transfer). I personally think quality is more important than quantity. It doesn't matter if they retrieved 40 eggs if none fertilized or moved to day 3. :). So I wouldn't worry too much about how many eggs you have available. A lady from the same clinic has low ovarian syndrome and she got 8 eggs and transferred 1 blasty...so you never know :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Jaybo said:


> Arora, sounds like we're dealing with similar issues. My amh was 2.6 pmol when they tested. We were also initially referred for MFI, all DH test came back less than 5% motility so told ICSI are only option. This is our first try, hoping we get lucky!

So similar! What's your AFC? We got six eggs retrieved last time, and I got a grade B blast and a BFP so we're hoping for the same 'haul' :haha: or maybe even better as I'm on more drugs this time (and obvs we're hoping for a sticky one this time!) Like you we thought we only had MFI at first, wasn't until we started ICSI that they discovered my rather meagre egg store. It is gutting, Mrs W, but there's still lots of hope so good luck to all of us with egg challenges! (Sounds like a sports day race ;) )


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morana, hope you got through last night okay (I know dreams can sometimes cruelly add to the pain at a time like this). Hopefully you're getting lots of support, love and rest. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Absolutely aurora, it's great to hear stories like yours and goes to show that you only need a few eggs to get one good quality one. 

Ilt my clinic will go to day 5 if they can but I guess as I'm likely to have less eggs my chances aren't as great for that. But we will see, if they can they will. 

Repeating our bloods for pre ivf screening on Tuesday, we see the nurse for injection lessons etc the week after and then it's just a waiting game for af to show up!


----------



## star25

I'm in the waiting game for af too Mrs w, it's always a no show and playing tricks on me, if not here by Saturday I'll start provera


----------



## Jaybo

Arora my AFC was 6 and had 7 measurable follicles after 7 day of stims, I'd be delighted with 6 eggs! Sorry for your loss on your previous cycle that must have been heartbreaking. :hugs: But reassuring that you can get pregnant, hope you get your sticky bean this time. Where are you at in your cycle? Sorry if I've missed it, this thread moves so quickly!

I have a bit of a TMI question for ladies that have been through this before. Is loads of EWCM normal during stims? :blush: I've had a ton of it the last few days, but completely gone today. Now I'm worrying I've O'd before EC!! Is that even possible?! :dohh:

Star, Mrs W hope you don't have to wait too much longer for AF.

Morana hope you're okay. Thinking of you :flower: x


----------



## star25

I didnt have the ewcm but anything is possible with all the medication we take :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Jaybo, sorry I don't remember re CM during stims :dohh: I should pay more attention to such things!

I had AFC of 7 but it later turned out there were more but very tiny ones so effectively 7 (they've said 10 this time but I'll believe that when I see it! AFC can't go up, only down, so that will include the 'decorative' tiddlers that didn't produce an egg last time. 

It was heartbreaking - I had 3 chemicals in a 12 month period, ouch! Just hope I get as far this time as I know I was lucky to even get a BFP, even if it didn't stay long.

I'm currently in my second week of down-regulating and very annoyed that for the first time in my life, AF is 4days late! I can't bear a third week of DR waiting for her to show her ugly mug! But my DR scan is Thurs so she needs to get here pronto. I'm waiting for DH to wake up so I can try the BD method of inducing AF which was mentioned earlier (TMI soz :) ) & might even try some raspberry leaf tea in a bit :shrug :


----------



## lizzie78

Morana - so sorry to hear your update, IVF is full of such hope and such heartbreak. Hope your DH is being nice to you. bet you are dreading having to put a good face on for work tomorrow so hope that you manage ok xxx

Welcome Mrs W although i havent been on here for a few days and its been so busy you aren't really new anymore lol

Jaybo - I think I remember both more watery CM and some EWCM although the EWCM is fairly normal for me it was the watery that was more noticeable. i'm sure that it's a good sign that everything is working as it should do though since you are stimming.

Aurora - Vitamin C has worked for me in the past when i've been desperate for AF to start so that might be worth a shot too.

Afm, feeling more positive today. Amazing what a good night's sleep and the sun being out can do for a girl. DH has gone out on his bike and i didnt feel up to joining him so just workign through my chores and a spot of work before chilling out this afternoon hopefully. Have my scan tomorrow to confirm downreg and am really nervous after the problems I had before. Hoping that with the higher dose that i've been on everything will be fine - fingers crossed, I'm SO ready to move on a stage lol.

xxx


----------



## star25

Aurora, hope scan goes well thurs and af shows quicker! 
Ive been taking vit c and dtd to make it arrive but no luck, look like it will be provera sat, last night I thought my boobs hurt which is a good sign af is a week away but this morning they dont, I'll see how they are when I take my bra off later! 

Lizzie, hope all goes well and you can start the next phase, enjoy your Sunday, sounds like a relaxing one, it's my bday today so we're just going to go for a long drive and walk with the dog andgo for dinner in a country pub if I ever decide which one I want to go to!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, you never know. FX everything will go well :).

Jaybo, I didn't have much CM during Stim but have heard that somecwomen did. You won't be ovulating on your own. Not sure which protocol you are but after a certain petiod of time, you are suppose to take an additional med injection. That particular injection suppose to prevent your body to ovulate by itself. My RE gave me ganirelix for that. but I'd check with my RE just to be safe. Maybe they need to adjust your meds sooner.

Aurora and Star, hopefully you'll get AF soon. 

Lizzie, good luck tomorrow. 

Mobaby, you have scan tomorrow too, right? FX for lots of follicles. 

Cmo and Comfy, how are you?

First, 1 more day and hopefully you'll find out the PGD result.

BMW, hope time is passing by quickly for you. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Happy birthday star!!! Hope you have a lovely afternoon. Dinner in a country pub sounds lovely, where do you live? I hope af arrives soon before you need provera. I'm so new to all this, is it just a drug to induce af? 

I haven't even ovulated yet this cycle so I've got ages to wait but I'm just focusing on relaxing, eating well and yoga to make sure I am in tip too shape when I start! (I'm so impatient!!!) 

Hi lizzie! What is downreg, is that bcp before you start? I hope you can move on to the next stage very soon. 

Jaybo, obvs I've no idea being new to all this but I get loads of Ewcm before ov for days and days so it makes sense with all the stims that your body is gearing up and getting ready. I'd guess its just the drugs. When is your next scan? 

We've just taken dd swimming and now I'm going to have lunch, clean the windows (joy house is for sale, sick of cleaning!!!) then my fertility yoga DVD, dinner, paint nails, bed!!! Zzzzzz


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh ya! Happy birthday Star!

Mrs W, we are selling our house too! Hopefully both of our houses will sell fast :)


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies

Hope you're all well.

Morana I'm absolutely devastated to hear your news. Please look after yourself!

ILT how are you feeling? Is your OTD tomorrow? 

I'm still popping my BCP, 11 days to go before injections start. Was again family party last night and obviously not drinking, which they all clicked onto straight away cos I never say no to alcohol. Needless to say most if them now know. They knew we were going for icsi just not when. Must say I feel very smug today having no hangover!!

Hope everyone else is well!! Xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks ladies! Hopefully it's a good sign that my eggs are ripening!! I'm on a long protocol of menopur and busrelin, they didn't mention any other injections, but next scan tomorrow morning so I'll check with RE then.

Happy birthday Star! :cake: Hope you have a lovely day.

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday everyone!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, feeling good. Just very tired and starting to have nausea. I now go to bed at 8:30 and nothing can wake me up! I haven't been drinking much for almost a year now. I do miss it once in a while but definitely do not miss the hangover :). 

looks like we have a couple ladies going for scan tomorrow. FX for lots of healthy follicles!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hope so ilt, we've been trying to sell for ages and we've found our dream home so I'm anxious to sell asap before someone else snaps it up! 

What does otd stand for? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Otd = official testing date :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo -- I think the cm is normal. I had quite a lot of it myself days before ER. Definitely ask your doctor if you will be doing any injections to prevent ovulating though!!

Lizzie -- Glad to hear you are feeling more positive :hugs: Good luck at your scan tomorrow. Hope it goes perfectly!

Star -- Happy birthday, girl!!!!! :flower: :friends: Enjoy your day!!!! 

ILT -- Time is actually going fast. 20ish more days for me! lol

Cmo -- Hope the next 11 days go by fast for you!! 


Sorry if I missed anyone xx hope you all have a great Sunday <3


----------



## Aurora CHK

Makes sense for the cm on reflection, as think it's oestrogen (aka estrogen/estradiol) that makes it watery/ewcm x


----------



## star25

Thank you for all the bday wishes! 

Mrs w, I live on isle of wight, had a lovely roast pork with ginger pudding afterwards after a cold walk on the beach! Sounds like you had a busy day :)
Yes provera is a progesterone to induce af, I take it for 5 days then I normally get af 5 days after stopping it 

Good luck to everyone for the coming week! 

Ilt, do you also do a blood test?


----------



## lizzie78

Stra, happy birthday!! Sounds like a perfect afternoon x

Mrs w I didn't do bcp so not too sure where they factor in. I do injections of buserelin/suprecur to shut down my ovaries etc. if everything has gone well I should start building my lining back up from tomorrow ready for FET, this is when in a fresh round you would start stims 
Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ladies, I've got so much to learn!! My appointment with the nurse is just over a week away so will know more then about that drugs I will be given etc. 

Star we are not far away, I live near Chichester. Your meals sounds gorgeous!! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, yes. I have to do 2 bloodtests. 1 on monday and another one on Wednesday. Luckily, we can make an appointment at our lab and an envelope for rush order. I usually got my results around 1 pm :).


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT -- I am so excited for your beta!! AHHHH! :dance:


----------



## Comfycushions

Happy Sunday ladies!

Star hope you've had a lovely birthday, sounds like you had a good plan for the day.

Lizzie it's amazing the difference a bit of sunshine can make isn't it. Hope you've had the relaxing afternoon you wanted.

Jaybo, sounds like we're on the same drug protocol.

I had fun at party last night (although was definitely ready for my bed!) It was fancy dress, which I don't normally like, but I enjoyed dressing as a scary clown. Did feel a bit shifty driving over there though in freaky outfit.
IVF wise I've messed up both my injections today. Trying to get air bubble out of seprecur one I somehow managed to dislodge the needle and spayed it all in my face. Wasted about 0.75ml. Hoping I won't need to get another vial to see me to the end of the cycle.
Then this evening I forgot that water can get trapped in the bulbous bit of the mixing water bottle. Only noticed when I came to inject that I had half the amount of fluid. I checked each vial as I went along and didn't see any residue left I any so hopefully I got all the powder. 
All in all bit grumpy with myself. Hope nurse says not end o world when I go for my scan tomorrow. Looking forward to 10PM, shift being over and snuggling down in bed.


----------



## MoBaby

ILT where are you located at for time zone.. Just wondering what time to be looking out for your results!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Iv been a missing alot in my time away, I think iv kind of caught up but just wanted to drop in and say hi to everyone and good luck to ilt for your otd. 

Afm other then completely falling off the face of earth I have just got a new job and offically started on Wednesday and tonight was my first buserlin injection or however it is spelt. To say I'm petrified of needles I made a very scary choice to go with injections rather than nasel spray this time as last try it took an extra week of the nasel spray before stims so hears hoping 2nd try is my sticky bean &#128522;


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Happy birthday star x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mobaby, I'm in northern California. 

BMW, I hope for good result. 

19, congrats on the new job. Hopefully 2nd try is a charm.

Comfy, hopefully nurse said it's not a big deal.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

IlT what's ur current time then? I'm also going to watching for results


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

19, it's about 5:35 pm my time right now :)


----------



## MoBaby

So I have to wait until 4pm to hear your results!! I'm in the far opposite end of the country.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, for whatever reason, I thought you are in UK :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Star, that sounds like a gorgeous birthday :cake: Hope you got spoiled rotten last night too.

Good luck with beta, ILT!

Hi 19 :wave:
How's everyone else? 
AFM, I went big guns in the supplements, herbal teas and :sex: yesterday to try to induce :witch: but no dice. 

But hey, I finally get to experience a genuinely late period :dohh: although not for the reason I'd like!

Will call the clinic today for advice. Might mean another week DR, might mean another month or more though as my clinic is moving locations in late Feb so I'm on a tight timescale to get through this cycle! 

Gah, whatcha gonna do, eh? :coffee:


----------



## Jaybo

Grr how frustrating Arora! AF never does what she's meant to do - hope it doesn't mean you have to wait another cycle.

ILT - hope your beta test goes well today. How exciting!! :dance:

Hi 19 - :hi: I really hate injections too, but I've been surprised how quickly I've got used to them. Fingers crossed you get lucky this cycle. 

AFM - I had my scan this morning, and my few follicles have been growing nicely over the weekend, and I didn't ovulate by mistake! :haha: So I have my trigger shot to do this evening for a Wednesday morning egg collection. Gosh I'm so nervous! :wacko:

Comfy - mixing up those injections is such a pain, I'm sure all will be fine though.

GL to all the other ladies having tests today.


----------



## lizzie78

19 - glad you're back. I do think as much as injections aren't fun at least we know we got the stuff inside us ok so hopefully things will go smoother for you this time.

Comfy - Hope the nurses reassure you at today's scan?

Aurora - let us know what they say when you call them, keeping everything crossed that it will only be a week's delay :hugs:

ILT - good luck for your Beta, looking forward to hearing the numbers :happydance:

Afm, Scan went well :dance: :dance: :dance: Ovaries are quiet and lining is nice and thin. Start oestrogen tonight to build lining up, next scan a week on Weds so I'm guessing ET will be Mon 9th or Weds 11th Feb if one or two of my little snowbabies thaw ok 

Hope everyone else is ok, especially those of you waiting before you can move onto the next step xxx


----------



## star25

Mrs w, my dh family live in bognor so we're often in Chichester for a bit of shopping :)

Lizzie, yay for the next stage, I cant wait til I'm there, got my estrogen tablets waiting in the cupboard

Ilt, cant wait to see if its twins! When will first scan be? 

19 , hi again! congratulations on the new job, hope injectons going well, we will do anything for our babies 

Aww comfy, injectons can be so awkward at times, hope u had a good snuggle in bed


----------



## star25

Aurora, hope af stops playing games soon, I hate all the timings and waiting with ivf! 

Jaybo, pleased to hear all going well, you will be absolutely fine at ec 

Xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thanks girls I'm hoping everything goes smoothly and I'm going with the feeling of a lucky thread so good luck girls, its nice to be back in a thread with a few others iv spoke to before. Just shame were all back here again x


----------



## FirstTry

Jay I: exciting times! There's nothing to be nervous about. 

AFM, I had a dream last night that we had 7 good embies. That's ridiculous considering that we tested 8, but I tend to have to dream about something good happening before it does. For instance, the night of my transfer with my DS (which was my third transfer, prior two failed) was the first time I'd ever dreamed that I was pregnant. I saw myself in a mirror looking about eight months along.


----------



## Morana

Star - Happy belated birthday!

Aurora - Strangely enough, I almost never dream (or at least I don't remember dreaming). In this case, not dreaming is definitely a blessing. I read a story somewhere that the girl was dreaming about holding her baby and the morning was that much worse for that...

AFM - Thank you all for concern and well wishes! I really appreciate it and wish you all the best and BFPs all around, it would just be amazing! :)
Made it through the weekend OK. OH was extra sweet but he's upset too. Men somehow process it all differently though as he seemed more upset by the fact that I was crying. Went for the beta this morning just to make sure and get our final result since I wasn't able to contact clinic over the weekend. My work will be OK as I'm recovered for the most part, the only dangerous time would be getting that results call from the doctor.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Girls.
Sorry I havent posted in a while. I feel I dont have much to add as Im new to this and you guys are all very responsive and supportive of each other but I have been reading and keeping up to date with each of your journeys and silently wishing the best for each of you. 
I am due to trigger tonight and scheduled for ER on Wednesday. My clinic monitors til day 5 beore transfer if possible. However to day the nurse said that transfer would be either late friday afternoon(day2) or Monday (day5) due to the weekend. Im a little confused by this. Have any of you had this experience? Im worried that the quality of the transferred eggs will be compromised by the fact that the clinic is closed on the weekend.


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> Thanks girls I'm hoping everything goes smoothly and I'm going with the feeling of a lucky thread so good luck girls, its nice to be back in a thread with a few others iv spoke to before. Just shame were all back here again x

Hi, hun!! We were on another thread together. Hope this is our lucky thread!!!


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks for the reassurance ladies! I guess I'm just worried with so few follicles that I'll get even fewer eggs and won't make it to transfer. But, as usual all we can do is wait and see how this pans out! :coffee:

Morana - glad your okay hon. Do you have a follow up appointment booked with your RE?

Lizzy - great that your scan went well and you can move on to the next stage of your journey.

Hi Libby - we're on exactly the same schedule now. :thumbup: I'm triggering tonight with ER on Wed. My clinic is also shut Sun (but open Sat) so I was worrying too about them maybe waiting a day too long or transfering too soon. It does seem bizarre, you'd think for something like this they'd be open 7 days a week!! Good luck. How are you feeling?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, hopefully AF shows up soon!

Jaybo, thank you! Glad to hear that you didn't ovulate earlier :D. 2 more days for EC!!! Exciting. 

Lizzie, Thank you! February is just right around the corner. 5 more days :). 

Star, I am not sure when the scan is. I think at 6 weeks, which means in a couple weeks. If everything is alright, I'll be entering my fifth week tomorrow :). 

First, I hope your dream come true soon!

Morana, hang in there. :hugs: 

Libby, you are on the same schedule as Jaybo! :D. I think most clinic prefers to do 3 day transfer but some do 2 days. I do find that it's weird your clinic closes on the weekend. I had my transfer on Saturday. Anyway, I am sure the embryologist know what to look for. Everything is going to be ok. I did hear that some embryos do better in the uterus than petri dish. If you still feel concern, you should talk to your nurse/RE. 

Afm, just got my bloodwork done a couple of hours ago. Now, I am trying to work to get my mind off it....mmm..who the heck am I kidding?? I can't sit still! :D


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT, eeeek! I cant sit still for you either!! Fx for a nice high number for you hun!!!


----------



## star25

Hi Libby, hope all goes well for you this week, sure you will be fine, I think every clinic is different, mine said they like to get to 5 day but I suppose depends, mine had to get to 5 days as was a freeze cycle x


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry, Morana. It's not fair. You worked hard and waited so long for this. I hope your miracle will happen soon :flower:


----------



## MoBaby

Ladies I am responding so well this ivf!!! My estrogen after 3 days of stims was 223!! My last highest was 85 which was low and prior to that the cycle before 23. Adding Menopur tonight. So 150 each of gonal f and menopur.


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, Mo!


----------



## Jaybo

Wonderful news Mo! :happydance:


----------



## star25

Go mo! X


----------



## CMo

Mo that's fantastic news!!!

ILT I'm desperately waiting on your blood results here!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Girls who have injected buserelin can I ask a quick question, I'm on my second day and todays injection is burning pretty bad, the area on my leg is burning and it seems to have bubbles kind of like blister looking bubbles x


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

That's great mo I really hope this is ur cycle seems to be going great this time and I'm sure it will continue x


----------



## lizzie78

Go Mo!!!

19 the reaction is nothing to worry about, sometimes it happens. Last cycle I had it a few times and this cycle nearly every night. It's annoying but nothing to fret over. Hope it settles down soon for you though x


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thank you that's reassuring for me any tips for dealing with it. First time iv injected buserelin x


----------



## beneathmywing

Awesome, Mo!!!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks Girls.
Jaybo. Im triggering at 10.15 tonight! Im really nervous about being put to sleep for the collection as Ive never done that before. Ive apparently got 10 eggs of the right size s of this morning and 4 others just bewlow that size so hopefully will go well. Im disappointed its the monitoring pre transfer is landing over the weekend. The clinic made a big deal befire we started about a 3-5day transfer depending on the quality and now if it cant make it to Monday (day 5), they willl do it Fri to suit themselves, i dont understand how something so delicate can be changed to suit weekends off??? Will have to talk to them again as its playing on my mind now. How are you feeling?
ILT-good luckk with the results


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

So I am just going to get this out of the way first :). HCG Level is 242 :D. Going back in 2 days and hopefully it'll double :D. 

Mo, lots of follicles!!! Yaayy.


----------



## MoBaby

ILT you're 9dpt? I bet it's twins!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, yes I am. You think so? I haven't consult Dr. Google on the result yet. Trying to work and do BnB at the same time...tough work :D. 

Libby, don't worry about the retrieval. You won't remember anything!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Nice one Mo!

19; I get that all the time :hissy: - it's a bundle of laughs this IVF lark, eh?


----------



## Aurora CHK

ILT - fantastic! Squeee!!!

Jaybo and Libby; good luck!
Aw, EC was the BESTEST BIT last time. I love anaesthetic :blush:

Man this thread is ace but I always feel bad I can't type much on my phone or remember everyone's posts by the time I start typing, I'm so dizzy :dohh:

AFM, luckily my foolproof plan of wearing white knickers and no pad worked today - :witch: finally showed her gorgeous self (never thought i'd say that!)
Lucky as clinic thought I might end up having to delay to 16th March - nooooo! Might still have to delay but hopefully no more than a week. However I really don't want to, so now hoping I have a total flood so lining is all done in the next 48 hours. Haha, bet you're all glad I joined the thread...


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

This ivf journey is so much fun aurora &#128524;. 
ILT wow what a beta I'm going for twins guess time will tell but that is a strong beta too if you've a singleton x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! At this point, I'll take a baby but will feel so blessed if we have two at the same time since I am not getting any younger. I'll be 40 this year! I am hoping that the #s double in 2 days.


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT -- YAY!!!!!! :dance: :happydance: SO excited for you! I know one is a blessing, but hoping for two for you!!

Aurora -- Yipee for AF! Hope you won't have to delay anything. Fx for you!!

Libby -- Retrieval will be fine! You won't remember a thing. Great number of follies!


----------



## Morana

ILT - that's a great beta! FXd for doubling!

Jaybo and Libby- GL to you both

Aurora - great plan, even better that it worked. Hopefully, no delays

AFM - got a call from the clinic, BFN is official. Spoke to the doc, she says that she wants to do a endometrial biopsy since two BFNs in a row after BFP last spring sound suspicios to her. So she wants to make sure there's nothing else going on like a hidden infection or something that was left over from abscess that we don't know about. So I"ll be scheduling that come next period. Maybe that'll work as the scratch for our FET that will come next
Also, the frostie that we have is grade 4AB which makes me really happy.


----------



## MoBaby

sorry about the official BFN :( sounds like your dr has a good plan in place for you.


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry Morana :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

I'd forgotten about the :cold:, Morana. That's great! I hope that's your lucky embie.


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: that's a winning beta!!! You're in great shape!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, yaayy for AF.

Morana, thank you and sorry about the BFN. Your RE's plan sounds great. that's the golden emby right there! 4AB is going to make it!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First! Have you heard back?


----------



## Jaybo

ILT - great beta! :headspin: Can't wait for the next one.

Libby - hope your trigger went okay. I did mine at 10pm and then zonked out. I'm also feeling really nervous, but more of the unknown and things going wrong then the actual proceedure! :dohh: Sounds like you have a nive amount of egg growing. I would give your clinic a ring today to talk about your concerns that they are closed over the weekend. As the other ladies say I'm sure they know what they're doing clinic and it will all be fine, but good to talk it through with them.

Arora - glad AF finally arrived. :witch: Hope it's a heavy one!! :haha: when's your next scan?

Morana - sounds like you and your RE have a great plan and some nice healthy frosties waiting for you. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.


----------



## star25

Libby, wont worry about ec, it really is fine anf over before you know it, I know what you mean about weekends, my scans were worked around weekends and when I have to phone fpr baseline it has to be around the weekend but your right it should work for us 

Ilt, wow, great result, so happy for you :) 

Now to read the next page..... 

Aurora, I have the same problem keeping up and remembering which is why I sometimes have to post twice 
Yay for af!! My turn now lol


----------



## star25

Sorry morana but sounds like you have a positive plan in place, also the biopsy should work like a scratch if at the right time and can definitely help if its an implantation issue, also success rates are meant to be a little bit higher for fet as your body is more recovered after the meds and you have a good quality embie there xx


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck jaybo and Libby with ER tomorrow!!


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks Mo!


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> First! Have you heard back?

Nope :coffee: should hear today.


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha Star I totally need to take tips from you on the posting front. I resort to waiting until i'm home and getting a notepad and pen out, in between times i feel bad because my stupid ivf brain is incapable of remembering anything properly so I don't comment on everyone!

Aurora - sometimes I feel like your body is my body I know it so well ha ha ha :haha:

ILT - brilliant beta, looking forward to hearing that those numbers double :thumbup:

Jaybo and libby - glad you both have trigger out of the way, enjoy no injections today!! Good luck for tomorrow although i'm sure that you wont need it :flower: I agree with Star that EC is nothing to worry about and Aurora that actually the sedative (in my case) was my favourite bit. I was supposed to stay conscious but was so tired I had an amazing sleep and woke up all tucked up in bed with a heat pad on my tummy and a big pot of tea - wish every day was like it lol.

Morana, I'm still sorry that you got a bfn but I do like the sound of your Dr and the fact that they aren't just brushing it under the carpet. It sounds like a good step to take to rule out any other issues before going ahead with your FET. Part of me hopes they find something and can treat it quickly for you so that there is a reason iykwim, i'm not wishing illness on you honestly i just think that putting everything down to "chance" is more difficult than having a reason that we understand sometimes.

19, first, Mo and Comfy how are you all doing?

Afm, :happydance: injection lasty night was a breeze. Now that i'm onto the FET version of stimms i get to decrease the amount of buserelin i have which means i have gone back to a smaller needle. I'd forgotten that last cycle i was on the lower dose and now understand why injections have been so much harder for me this time around. Last night was almost pleasant it was soooooo easy :happydance:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm good lizzie other then feeling a stinking cold coming on, my last injection was a killing 2hours odd before the burning and lump wore off. Hope everyone else doing good .


----------



## FirstTry

19yrOldGirl said:


> I'm good lizzie other then feeling a stinking cold coming on, my last injection was a killing 2hours odd before the burning and lump wore off. Hope everyone else doing good .

Have you tried icing the spot beforehand? Rubbing it immediately after? Using a heating pad after that? I think one or more of those can help.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, hopefully AF arrives soon for you!

First, can't wait to hear the result! :D

Libby and Jaybo, you guys are getting closer to retrieval and then transfer a few days later.

Lizzie, how many more days do you have for injections?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks Mobaby and Star
ILT-those numbers look good, congrats!!
Lizzie-Glad to hear your injections are easier for you
Morana-sorry to hear about your BFN. But glad to hear your doctor is investigating more, hope there is good news in it for you
Jaybo-Good luck tomorrow!!
Sorry to anyone I forgot to mention, this thread moves so fast I find it hard to keep with where everyone is at


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I tried rubbing last night didnt seem to ease but my first injection on my right was perfectly fine but that was in other leg to yesterdays so when I do todays I'm back on the right so I think maybe if that goes smooth then i may have a case of a sensitive leg with my left if not ill try ice beforehand as my next method lol. Thanks for the tips tho. 

Morana sorry about ur Negative result totally sucks, hope you feel better.

Jaybo and Libby yey for triggers, what's the amount you triggered. Does everybody have different amounts?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

19, I've heard from my nurse that injection on your thighs hurt more than anywhere else because there are less fat there. Maybe ask your doctor if you can switch injection sites? 

I triggered w/ 10k Novarel.


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic says not to ice the spot because it interfers with the absorption of the meds. They really should give you the numbing cream before shots because some of these hurt. My menopur hurts like crazy. The gona f and microdose lupron are easy and dont hurt but the gonal f site always bleeds. What we go through for these babies!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I think ill give them an email, they only told us how to do the injection in my thigh. I guess ill just keep battling on and wait for their response. 

Hmm I know my trigger is already in the fridge, I only got a 5000. What's the reasons that we get different levels of triggers? Iv never thought to ask as I'm sure my last trigger was 10,000


----------



## lizzie78

19 no idea on the trigger actually I have never thought to ask,. I guess its just like our dose of the other meds vary depending on how they think we will respond?
For those of you that asked I think i should be done with injections and tablets etc well until i start the post transfer ones (sigh lol!) in around 9-16 days hopefully. It's all a bit hazy tbh depending on how well i respond. Having not done a FET before i'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

19, yea...ask your RE. Not sure about the trigger amount :). 

Lizzie, woww...that's a lot of injections. But I am sure there is always a reason why they put you on certain protocol :).


----------



## Morana

lizzie78 said:


> Part of me hopes they find something and can treat it quickly for you so that there is a reason iykwim, i'm not wishing illness on you honestly i just think that putting everything down to "chance" is more difficult than having a reason that we understand sometimes.

Lizzie, lol, you've read my mind! I don't want to be sick again but I wish they would do that and find a simple reason that can be fixed quick before we go for another round :)


----------



## FirstTry

We have 2 normal embabies!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, Congrats!!!! So happy for you! are you going to transfer both?


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats, first!!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats first!!!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## CMo

ILT that's amazing news!!! I bet it's twins!!

First I'm so happy for u. When is transfer?

Morana so sorry to hear the official test results. Glad you have a plan though xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

First tht is excellent news!! So happy for you x


----------



## Morana

First, great news, yay!! When do you get to do the transfer?


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls!

First- that excellent news! Congratulations! :happydance:

19 - my trigger was 10,000iu Pregnyl. That one stung!! :nope: Not sure why the difference, but I've been on quite high doses all the way through.

Libby - good luck for tomorrow! Hope all goes well for you. :flower:


----------



## star25

Brilliant news first, so exciting!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! Grrrrrr I just typed a really long post responding to everyone and my battery died and I lost it! So apologise if this is a bit brief or if I miss anyone, I need to try and log on more often! 

So there's been loads of great news on this thread!! I agree lets hope it's a lucky one!! Ilt it sounds like your betas are strong, congrats! Not long until your scan now if its at 6 weeks! Did you put two eggs in? 

First that's great news that you have 2, are you putting both in or freezing one? I hope your dream was a good omen!! I've got a good feeling for you! 

Jaybo and Libby good luck tomorrow! Let us know what the ec is like for those of us who don't know! I was dreading it as the conscious sedation sounds horrible but it's good to know Lizzie that you liked it! 

19 ouch that sounds painful. I'm not looking forward to the injections! I had to inject for a week after my c section and it wasn't nice. 

Aurora yay that af came and your plan worked haha! Hope you can get started asap! 

Afm - had blood tests today at the clinic (just redoing bloods we've done before as they need up to date screens for HIV, hepatitis etc). Monday we have our nurse consult to learn how to inject and find out more about the drugs etc. I'm looking forward to that one as I'm excited about getting started!! 

Going to go back now and see if what bits I've missed but going to post before I loose this one as well!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Mrs W Sometimes the injections are perfectly fine like my first icsi other times like this time their not nice think its depending on which ur prescribed. 

And well girls iv some answers about trigger doses according to my clinic iv a 5000 because I'm labeled as a high responder the same as my menopur or however spell it injections are only 2powders instead of 3. They have me on less due to a higher risk of over stimulation. It can also mean however less eggs at collection but quality should also be better. So guess time will tell. 

Other advice I received was to just monitor the next two injections on each side and see if the same happens to my right as it did to my left and then the following injection on my left tmoz see if it has a burn and lump for as long if it does and my right doesn't react then only carry out buserelin in my right although it cam be common for the reaction to keep me most comfortable that's they advice. She also said to not ice beforehand as it can stop the meds dispensing as well.


----------



## beneathmywing

I always iced before my injections, I guess maybe I shouldn't do that this cycle??


----------



## FirstTry

Thank you, everyone! The news is still sinking in.

Transfer will be in early March, I think. We need to figure out whether to transfer one or both :cold:s. My gut is that twins would be too much for me to handle with a toddler also.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

BMW, iv heard of others doing it and still been fine so I don't know but I suppose maybe it could be each clinic to their own x


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> BMW, iv heard of others doing it and still been fine so I don't know but I suppose maybe it could be each clinic to their own x

True!! I am going to ask my nurse before I start up again. Curious on what she says.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

It really will show the difference in clinics. Mine doesn't believe that a scratch can help in anyway with implantation. Everywhere is different and its always best to ask really x


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> It really will show the difference in clinics. Mine doesn't believe that a scratch can help in anyway with implantation. Everywhere is different and its always best to ask really x

My old re didn't believe in the scratch either, my new re does so I had it done.


----------



## MoBaby

I had the scratch done before my fet... My 6th transfer.. It was the only one that stuck around. I believe in it. But I did have 2 pregnancies without it but I had d/c die to no fetal hb.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm gonna be on 6 Menopur powders - 450 (gulp). Anybody else been on such a high dose? I was on 300 Gonal F last time but this time they wanted to improve the quality by switching to Menopur, but because that's associated with lower number of eggs than Gonal F and I've already got low egg reserve they put the dose up by half again. And I was on 10000 for Pregnyl and will be again. I just wish they would also give me twice as many general anaesthetics, ha ha. I think this is what they call drug-seeking behaviour :haha: 

I'm not even gonna pretend to remember all the news. Tomorrow I will try to write myself a crib sheet about where everybody is at. :wacko: But by the same token of course, I won't mind if people lose the plot about my timeline etc - to be honest I'm pretty confused myself as to what I'm doing :dohh:


----------



## MoBaby

Wow!! Expensive meds.. 6 vials! I do 2 vials plus 150 gonal f.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

See this is my issue I actually believe the scratch helps and it does frustrate me that they don't believe in it but either way I'm not getting the scratch as the other clinic near me doesn't do them either x


----------



## FirstTry

I'm with you, Aurora! That's why people's signatures are so helpful to me. I can review where they are at.


----------



## CMo

Aurora don't worry I'm the same! I normally reply from my mobile so I need to write everything down do I remember to include everyone so I can keep up. Just shows how fast our thread is moving!

Mo every time I look at your signature your determination to have a baby just inspires me. I'm sure you have said before but please remind me, with your little boy did you do 1 fresh cycle and were the rest FET? Xx


----------



## BethK

Hey everyone!

I don't often type on this page, it moves so quick and you all seem to know eachother! But i just thought i'd join in with this one :)

I'm 36, i'm having my 1st fresh ICSI for 5 years. My last attempt was in 2013, a FET but bfn :(

I'm on 300 units of Menopur but i have only 1 ovary working. My left one doesn't respond well and only has 1 immature follicle. My right one is showing only 5 follicles.

I'm hoping it's enough, for my last fresh ICSI in Sept 2009 i had 12 follicles, all with eggs, all fertilised but only 2 made it so i know the odds are stacked against us :(

I have my egg collection scheduled for Friday morning so keeping my fingers firmly crossed that they manage to get a good egg!

I did go for the scratch this time and will also be going for the glue.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all. 

Popping in to say good luck to jaybo and Libby today.

Glad I'm not the only one struggling to keep up with everyones news when it comes to writing a reply. :haha:

Been stalking but not posting, been feeling really down. Trying to sort my dad's house out (emptying it) and all this icsi business is getting to me. Turns out I'm a low responder. Had 8 follies on Mon and that was down to 4 or 5 today.:cry: Just got to wait and see what Friday brings.:coffee:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

19, that's a lot of menopur! But Thankfully it's only 1 shot :)

Aurora, there were times I had to open 2 tabs of bnb on my laptop so I know who is doing what unless I'm on my tablet...like right now. 

Jaybo and libby, good luck!

Beth, this is the first time I heard about glue. Friday is just around the corner. Good luck to you and welcome! 

Comfy, is your RE going to change your meds intake? I'm sorry you are feeling down but don't loose hope yet! 4 or 5 are still better than none. hopefully a few more will grow. I don't know if this help but I'm sharing anyway :D. Every time I finished my injection, I'd laid down on the couch, close my eyes, took several deep breath, while rubbing my lower stomach in circular motion For a few minutes. It actually helped me relax and made the injection pain go away. I only had 1 bruised from the injection before I started doing that And that was it. I can't imagine how hard it is to clean up your dad's house. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Beth! Gl Friday.

Comfy : sorry about the response. And :hugs: you're going trough a lot right now. Can't imagine doing ivf while dealing with what you are. :hugs:

Cmo: I did 3 full ivf/icsi cycles. Had no frosties round 1 or 2. Round 3 we had 6 blasts, had a chemical with fresh then first fet bfp but baby died around 7.5-8weeks (after hearing hb) then I had a chemical the 2nd Fet then finally we transferred our last 2 frosties and bfp and baby! We almost didn't use the frosties and we sought another clinic and had everything all set to go. Last minute we decided to do a natural fet so I wasn't on any meds. It's what worked :) very determined!! It will happen for everyone. Sometimes it takes a little more push and shove and heartbreak but everything will be perfect!

Good luck to ladies having retrieval today!

ILT: can't wait to hear 2nd beta

I had u/s this an and I have 35 follicles growing!!!! I'm amazed. So retrieval moved up to monday most likely. I need about 6mm more of growth which will take 3 more days of stims so trigger Saturday the nurse is thinking :)


----------



## BethK

MoBaby thank you :) Congrats on your follicles! That's loads! :D

Ilovetomatoes - It's Embryoglue, which they soak it in and apparently helps it to 'stick' :/


----------



## MoBaby

I've never had this many before so I'm worried about ohss now


----------



## FirstTry

Welcome, Beth :wave: and good luck. 

Comfy: I'm sorry for your loss. That alone would be a lot. And then you add the hormones and the uncertainty of the IVF process. It's understandable that you would feel sad. But it really does only take one, quality over quantity. There was a woman on the thread I joined when trying for number one; she had two eggs at retrieval. And she has a baby now. It's possible with even a couple eggs.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I've never had this many before so I'm worried about ohss now

Congrats, Mo! Protein and fluids with electrolytes are what they told me to consume after ER in order to prevent OHSS. I wonder if your should start that before ER?


----------



## star25

Mobaby, I had 35 follicles at my last scan but when it came to EC I had 22 eggs, I didnt have bad ohss but froze all as they said the hcg trigger will make it worse so triggered with buserelin instead

Comfy, so sorry your going through a hard time, especially with the ivf, I was on Clomid when lost my dad and its all too much at once, just take one day at a time and think of your future goal, sending hugs xx

Afm, had period pain last night and boobs definitely hurting, they used to hurt for 7 days then af would arrive so thats earlier than if I started provera sat, probably have af about a week earlier than expected which would be great


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Holy cow Mo!!! That's a whole lot of follicles :D. Hopefully no OHSS!

Star, this crazy AF better shows up fast! I am waiting for your transfer :D. 

Beth, wow...that's interesting. Did that help you the last night or this will be your first time? 

45 minutes till blood work. Just to make sure I am still pregnant, I did pee on another FRER this morning and the line is as dark as the control line....pheww...not that the whole day nausea isn't an indication of pregnancy but you know...it makes me feel better to see that double lines :D. Now I only have 2 sticks left, a regular CB and digital CB. :)


----------



## MoBaby

First I wonder... I don't get enough protein as it is. I hardly eat meat. And I'm already in some pain.


----------



## BethK

Thanks Firsttry :D

Ilovetomatoes - this is the first cycle that i've tried the endo scratch and embryo glue, i don't think they offered it in 2009 which was when i had my last fresh ICSI

It's all probably just a way of getting extra money ;)


----------



## star25

Hi Beth, hioe all goes well for you this cycle :)

Ilt, can't wait for your next results and your scan!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, lol! could be :D. I paid for assisted hatching but didn't use it. Still waiting for my refund :).


----------



## star25

What is assisted hatching ilt? Heard of it but never seen an explanation xx


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic includes everything including storage for 3 years and icsi and assisted hatching in the fee. I was thinking about asking for it just because its included lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- Lots of Menopur. I was on 4 my last cycle and will be on only 1 my next cycle due to us taking a lower dose approach this time along with 250 Follistim. It's really annoying have to mix all those vials, but you'll get the hang of it. 

Beth -- Wishing lots of luck for you, hun! I have heard about the glue. Sounds interesting!

Comfy -- Hang in there, girlie. I know how hard it is to not have high numbers since I am also a low responder and have low ovarian reserve, but we really need to focus on quality over quantity!!

Mobaby -- You are a strong lady after all you've been through. Gives me motivation to not give up and know I too will get there one day. We all will. 35 follies, amazing!!!! Hopefully you won't have OHSS, though :hugs:

Star -- Hope af does show earlier for you!! Yay.

ILT -- I am sure you will have a nice, high number today!!! <3

Goodluck Jaybo and Libby on ER's!! :hugs:



AFM -- ohhhh, nothing. Just here waiting :coffee:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, assisted hatching is where they "helped" the blastocyst to hatch by breaking the outer layer in the lab. Supposedly, it helps with implantation. 

Mo, my clinic will do automatically if needed. But if you have 5 day hatching blasties, they probably don't need it because they are already half way day according to my embryologist. 

BMW, thank you!!


----------



## star25

Ohh I see, embryologist said some of mine were hatching but she didnt say how many or really explain it so wondered what it mean 

Beneath, the waiting definitely sucks, how long til you can start again?


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Ohh I see, embryologist said some of mine were hatching but she didnt say how many or really explain it so wondered what it mean
> 
> Beneath, the waiting definitely sucks, how long til you can start again?

Only cd 11 today :wacko:


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies,
Just dropping in real quick to say how it went for me today. Im very space and nausous from the morphine and have been getting sick but thats a normal response to morphine for me in the past. The being put to sleep part was perfectly fine. We got 16eggs and will know tomorrow how many fertalised. Hope everyone is doing ok and ill try to catch u with everyone tomorrow when feeling better.Thanks a mil for the good wishes.


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby4snoopy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just dropping in real quick to say how it went for me today. Im very space and nausous from the morphine and have been getting sick but thats a normal response to morphine for me in the past. The being put to sleep part was perfectly fine. We got 16eggs and will know tomorrow how many fertalised. Hope everyone is doing ok and ill try to catch u with everyone tomorrow when feeling better.Thanks a mil for the good wishes.

16!! Woooo!!!

Get some rest, hun, and hope you feel better. FX for a great fert report tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Libby4snoopy

:blush::baby::hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::dust::witch::spermy::hangwashing::crib::laundry::plane::bike::hug::hug::cry::cloud9::kiss:jkjopuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:blush:mnnme8haaajxzzhyzah7sw6szazxvd``afia7wil19d8e4lsmhx vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv WDBYUKIZJO cccccccccccccvdcccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccc 62c8wdxw8oQ6A


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Sorry ladies that last post is not me loosing it on morphine, it was my 3yr old doing faces and typing letters!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby4snoopy said:


> Sorry ladies that last post is not me loosing it on morphine, it was my 3yr old doing faces and typing letters!!

omg! hah... too funny!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, 16 sounds great!! I thought for a moment the morphine was talking! Hilarious :D.


----------



## MoBaby

16 is great!!!! Congrats :)


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Libby!!! Get some rest.


----------



## Jaybo

So ER all done and dusted for me too. You were all right of course, the proceedure is nothing to worry about, and the sedation was rather pleasant! Sadly they only managed to retrieve 3 eggs. :cry: Feeling completely gutted at the moment, just hoping we will get a good update on our 3 eggies in the morning.

Libby - glad to hear your ER went well. 16 eggs is great! :happydance: Hope you get a good update tomorrow too. Lol, loving your LO's doddles.

Arora - that is a lot of meds! I was on 300 menupour, but wonering if I should have been on more now! Hope it does the trick for you.

Hi Beth - good luck for Friday. I was exactly the same. My left ovary didn't respond well and only my right had follicles on it in the end. Fingers crossed for you.

Comfy - so sorry you're having a hard time. IVF really takes its toll on you, I can't imagine trying to cope with everything else you're going through at the same time. Stay strong, it will all be worth it in the end. :hugs: Hope you get a good report on Friday.

Star - glad it seems AF may finally be on her way.

Mo - wow 35 follies!! That's an amazing number, hope you don't have OHSS & your Dr's are keeping a close eye on you.

Beneath - Hi! The waiting around through IVF us painful. Hope you're doing ok.

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm still a bit drowsy :haha: Time for bed I think! :sleep:


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo -- sorry you didn't get a better number, but don't lose hope! Hope your baby/ies is in those eggies. I have heard lots of stories of women only getting 2-3 eggs and getting a bfp! stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks beneath! xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahh this thread does move so fast! I think we will all forgive one another for not mentioning everyone each time as we all try to keep up with the news and us newbies get to know everyone! 

Jaybo - as the others said you only need 1 good egg so fingers crossed for you. I've been told to expect low numbers too as I've low amh and only one ovary. I hope all 3 fertilise. When will you hear about quality? 

Libby - glad ec went well, 16 eggs is amazing!! Thanks both for updating that the sedation is nothing to worry about, I feel better now!! 

Star I hope af doesn't keep you waiting for long. So funny that we've all spent ages desperate for her not to appear and now we want her here yesterday haha! I'm still ttc this month, not sure if that's the right thing to do or not. 

Mo 35 follies, you must be an amazing responder, that's great! I wonder how they can see so many on our tiny ovaries!! 

Comfy - the other ladies have said exactly what I am thinking too really. Sending huge hugs to you. Be kind to yourself at the moment, try to focus on being calm. I have been practising fertility yoga as well as using aromatherapy oils for destressing and relaxing and I do find that it helps. 

Hello to everyone else!! I will try and put my notes in my sig in a mo so it helps people remember. 

I told my boss I'm having ivf today. She knew about my mmc last jan and knew it was on the cards but she's 4 months pregnant so yeh, I've had better conversations. She's very nice about it all but I can't help being gutted. I started ttc a year before her and she's 4 months gone and I'm still not pregnant. On the positives though my hubby and I both got our annual bonuses today, happy payday!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo don't lose hope!! It takes just one good egg :)

Mrsw this is by far the best I've ever responded. I've never had so many.
They didn't call to adjust dose so I must be okay as far as estrogen goes.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, Sorry about the low number. All you need is 1 embryo to make things work.

Mrs W, yaayy on the bonus. You'll be prego soon too :)

So first beta was 234, second beta is 499. I think there maybe only 1 baking? The #s don't appear to be too high...yes? No? I get to schedule ultrasound tomorrow.....eeekkkk. still doesn't feel real ladies.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jaybo, Sorry about the low number. All you need is 1 embryo to make things work.
> 
> Mrs W, yaayy on the bonus. You'll be prego soon too :)
> 
> So first beta was 234, second beta is 499. I think there maybe only 1 baking? The #s don't appear to be too high...yes? No? I get to schedule ultrasound tomorrow.....eeekkkk. still doesn't feel real ladies.

One or two, you are pregnant girl! eeeek! :happydance:


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Oh still if you've one or two ur still pregnant like BMW says. So excited for you congrats ILT xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! Still not reaalll...I'm hanging with you girls until...well..until everyone get a BFP. :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thanks Ladies! Still not reaalll...I'm hanging with you girls until...well..until everyone get a BFP. :)

You better! You are our good luck charm lol


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Totes first in the group for BFP aint you x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

LOL. I hope I'm everyone's good luck charm. If I have a magic wand, everyone will be pregnant tomorrow with no injections and FREE!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> LOL. I hope I'm everyone's good luck charm. If I have a magic wand, everyone will be pregnant tomorrow with no injections and FREE!

wooooooo -- wouldn't that be nice


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats ILT!! Nice second beta!! Who knows how many are In there. You'll find out soon!!


----------



## CMo

Congrats ILT!! Our first thread BFP!!! U better be hanging around, want share this whole journey with u all! Xx


----------



## star25

Amazing news ilt, good your staying with us bringing us luck! 

Libby, well done on the 16 eggs :) hope your feeling ok today 

Jaybo, like everyone else has said you only need one and ive too seen plenty of bfps with people getting 1-3 eggs, hope you got a good rest


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks ladies. Sadly only one of our eggs fertilised. ](*,) I'm so glad I'm not at work today, going back to bed to hide under my duvet! :cry:


----------



## Comfycushions

Jaybo, I'm so sorry that things aren't working out better for you but that embie has every chance of being your take home baby.:hugs: Glad you've got the day off so you don't have to worry about putting on a brave face.

Libby congrats on the 16. Loved the message your lo sent us!

Ilt congrats on the beta numbers, fabulous.

Afm been called into work this afternoon had been looking forward to day off but plus is that I'm now off tomorrow-not sure I would've been able to face it after my scan.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Jaybo, sending you so much love and hoping your precious embie is back safe and sound in you ready to become your much-wanted baby very soon.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'll take that blessing to the bank, ILT - thanks!

Aw, I wish we could all get in one big circle and group-hug. :friends:

AFM, down-reg scan was inconclusive so awaiting a call... gah.


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls, you're so sweet. It means so much to have your support! :friends: I haven't lost all hope and so rooting for my one little embie now. Grow buba grow!! 

Arora - I'm totally up for a group hug right now! :hugs:

What do you mean by inconclusive? Hope they call with some good news soon.

Comfy - sorry you're having to go into work last minute today, but great that you're off after the scan. I find the scans so draining emotionally I always needed time off after to recover.

ILT - you better hang around or we'll all be stalking you all over BnB for updates!! :haha:


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora, how frustrating. Hope they ring soon to tell you they've concluded down regarding has been successful.

Jaybo I second that, grow bubba!

Virtual group hug :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I still have 5.5mm of lining, and they want you to have less than 5 so were saying it would be safer probably to down-regulate me for another week (they only move from DR to Stims by week to help them avoid weekend ETs).

But a weeks delay now would mean I would only be able to stim for 12 days before they'd have to trigger me for EC on Thursday 19th in order to get me to blastocyst stage for their last day of doing ETs before they close, which is Tues 24th Feb.

Last time they had to stim me for 13 and 15 is their maximum, so this way doesn't give me the maximum stimming opportunity which I may need - hard to tell as they've changed my protocol.

They therefore wanted to check my bloods (I guess to check the ovaries aren't still hormoning me up? Technical language :haha:) and have a review meeting today before advising us whether to start stims today. 

If they say to start stims next week, my sensible DH wants to meet with them again first to discuss again the timescale and what assurances we have, because we're paying £8,500 for this cycle which we've had to beg, borrow and steal, so its our last chance and we can't afford to have them later say 'oh you could really do with another three day's stimming, but there's no time for that so this will have to do' and to end up with a worse egg yield than we would have otherwise had...

Bet you wish you'd never asked! :coffee:


----------



## FirstTry

Jaybo: I'm holding out hope for your embaby! Grow, embie, grow!!!

Aurora: Waiting sucks! But if it increases your chances, even if you have to wait until after the clinic reopens, it's worth it. Let us know what the clinic says.


----------



## lizzie78

Jaybo, I'm so sorry you are having a hard cycle this time but as the other ladies have said it really does only take 1. So hard though when it is you that it is happening to, sending you lots of virtual hugs.

Libby - congrats on the EC, have you had your fertilisation update yet?

Aurora - so rubbish in so many ways! Such a dilemma too, hope they dont put you in the position of worrying that you could have had a better result if you had had a few more days. As you know i'm still sore that my clinic did that to me and so even with a FET it's based on a 3 day embie instead of a blast. With it costing so much money you have to be sure that everything is as right as it can be. Keeping fingers crossed you get the call soon x

ILT - great Beta numbers :)

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Update: STIMMING IS GO! Very low estradiol (same as oestrogen/estrogen) so down-regulation is confirmed, apparently! I'm not arguing. Whoop!!! 

We got our demo today for how to mix the vials - hubby failed at first hurdle by forgetting to get the water into the bottom of the vials first so I will be watching him like a hawk tonight! I will also be making sure his 'clean surface' to prepare on meets my standards as I know what he's like, he co-sleeps with our cats and such like (lets them drink out of his water glass etc) and thinks that's all fine so I'm having 'The Fly' visions of getting like a flea egg or something in my injections! Sorry I know that's rank!


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks ladies, you're all wonderful! :friends:

Arora - great news you can start stimming! Haha flea egg, that really made my chuckle! :haha: I was just reading your update on your downreg scan, it's all so interesting - if only it wasn't happening to us! The process is so complex it's a wonder that anyone ever gets pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I know, Jaybo! I can barely believe our species survives (although by all the people falling preggo at the drop of a hat around me I know its actually fairly easy in the majority of cases. Lucky sods! :haha:)


----------



## star25

Aurora, great news! What a dilemma you could have had though, after paying so much you'd think they would work around you! 

Had a happy day today, nothing to do with ivf but yesterday an elderly dog had gone missing near where I live, couldnt walk far and was a couple of days away from being put to sleep, it was all on fb and I couldnt bear the thought of him been out in the cold so
Me and dh went out to look, theres a lot of wooded areas near us and everywhere we went there were people with torches looking, after been out for 3 hrs, covered in mud and traipsing through woods in the dark I had to go home 
The owner today put a status saying she knows deep down he couldn't have made it through the night but she just wanted him home to wrap him in his duvet and bury him on the garden 
Earlier today my notifications were going mad and he had been found alive! He was down my sister's rd where I was at the time painting my baby nieces nursery
Hes now home, wrapped in his duvet warming up, may not be for long but he wont go alone out in the cold, was so happy, the response from people was amazing, about 700 likes on the status so far and everyone went out of their way for a family and dog they didnt know 
Just wanted to share this happy news! X


----------



## MoBaby

Aurora that is great!!

Man my pelvis hurts.. I hope I'm ready to trigger Saturday. I'm going to be miserable by then.


----------



## star25

Good luck for Saturday mobaby! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo -- chin up! Your little embie will grow for you!!

Aurora -- Glad you are able to start, yay!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo when will you have transfer? It only takes 1! Sorry you didn't have better results.


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora, that's great news you've got the go ahead.

Star, isn't it great when something happens to restore your faith in humanity.

Mo not long to go now! 

I'm at work and hoping I make it home ok on the slippy snowy roads-sure it'll be fine but I'll be avoiding my usual country roads route. Next scan tomorrow, dreading it.


----------



## beneathmywing

Comfycushions said:


> Aurora, that's great news you've got the go ahead.
> 
> Star, isn't it great when something happens to restore your faith in humanity.
> 
> Mo not long to go now!
> 
> I'm at work and hoping I make it home ok on the slippy snowy roads-sure it'll be fine but I'll be avoiding my usual country roads route. Next scan tomorrow, dreading it.

FX for you, hun!


----------



## Jaybo

Star - such a cute story!

Mo - sorry to hear you're in pain. Hope you get the go ahead for Sat. So, they've booked me in for a Saturday transfer, if my embie makes it till then. Fingers crossed! 

Comfy - Good luck tomorrow, I'm hope you get some good newd. Drive carefully on the snow!


----------



## star25

It definitely made my day, poor old fellas got over a 1000 likes now for his story :)

Good luck tomoro comfy :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks ilt, I hope to be following in your footsteps soon!! Those betas sound great!!! 

Awww jaybo try to stay positive you've still got one and that's all you need. I'm thinking of you and hoping your embie keeps growing strong. Lots of rest and try to relax. Good luck for Saturday!! 

Aurora I don't blame you for feeling that way and I'm glad your hubby is going to speak to them! That's a lot of money, is it isci? Sending hugs, stay relaxed, the success rates are vital to the clinic so they won't take risks with possible success rates I'm sure. And the flea egg :rofl:

Star that's lovely news!! The owner must be ecstatic! So kind of you to go out looking, it's freezing out isn't it!! No snow here yet! If its coming it can come now or wait, I don't want it stopping me getting to the clinic, where are you being treated?? 

Comfy good luck at your scan tomorrow.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

ILT- that sounds like a great number! very happy for you.
Mobaby- that's a serious amount of eggs. no wonder you feel uncomfortable. Sorry to hear that. 
Jaybo- like everyone else has said it does only take 1 egg. I have my fingers crossed for you for Sat. Hope you eggie grows nicely. 
Aurora-your experience sounds more complicated than it should be given everything we already have to go through. Glad you got some answers and have started stimming. Mind those flea eggs!!

Beth, Beneath, Comfy- Hope you guys are all doing well:thumbup:
Hi to anyone else I haven't mentioned

AFM- We had 12 eggs fertilised. Will find out in the morning how they are developing and if they will transfer later tomorrow or Monday. Really hoping its Monday as tomorrow will only be day 2 and know they are doing this to suit themselves as they don't open weekends-not sure how much you have to pay to get weekend treatment around here, apparently more than 8,000E:dohh:


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby4snoopy said:


> ILT- that sounds like a great number! very happy for you.
> Mobaby- that's a serious amount of eggs. no wonder you feel uncomfortable. Sorry to hear that.
> Jaybo- like everyone else has said it does only take 1 egg. I have my fingers crossed for you for Sat. Hope you eggie grows nicely.
> Aurora-your experience sounds more complicated than it should be given everything we already have to go through. Glad you got some answers and have started stimming. Mind those flea eggs!!
> 
> Beth, Beneath, Comfy- Hope you guys are all doing well:thumbup:
> Hi to anyone else I haven't mentioned
> 
> AFM- We had 12 eggs fertilised. Will find out in the morning how they are developing and if they will transfer later tomorrow or Monday. Really hoping its Monday as tomorrow will only be day 2 and know they are doing this to suit themselves as they don't open weekends-not sure how much you have to pay to get weekend treatment around here, apparently more than 8,000E:dohh:



All well here. Thanks love!

Awesome fert report!!! I am sure you will have a day 5 transfer with all those embies!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybe, all my fingers are crossed for your little embie! Go embie go!

Star, love love love the story.

Comfy, hopefully you are home safe now. 

Mo, hopefully you'll trigger soon.

Aurora, yayy for start stimming. 

Libby, that's awesome #.

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm super tired but feeling wired at the same time. Very weird feeling. We are scheduled for ultrasound on 02/11. Lookingforward to it.


----------



## MoBaby

Libby great fert report!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jaybe, all my fingers are crossed for your little embie! Go embie go!
> 
> Star, love love love the story.
> 
> Comfy, hopefully you are home safe now.
> 
> Mo, hopefully you'll trigger soon.
> 
> Aurora, yayy for start stimming.
> 
> Libby, that's awesome #.
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm super tired but feeling wired at the same time. Very weird feeling. We are scheduled for ultrasound on 02/11. Lookingforward to it.

Yay!! The 11th will be here before you know it!


----------



## star25

Great report Libby :)

Ilt, hope your getting loats of rest, bet you cant wait for scan 

Mrs w, I'm at complete fertility in Southampton, love it there, where are you?


----------



## Comfycushions

Congrats on the fert report Libby.

Ilt, I'll be looking forward to the 11th and hearing about your ultrasound! So excited for you.

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Things looked better today, 6 follicles of an ok size. I'm feeling more positive today. Snow looked beautiful this morning driving to my appointment. That and a bit of sun lifted my spirits too. Have day off and planning on lounging about reading and watching tv.


----------



## star25

Sounds like a good day comfy, thats what I'm doing this morning until work at 2 , no snow here though but lovely sunshine xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Comfycushions said:


> Congrats on the fert report Libby.
> 
> Ilt, I'll be looking forward to the 11th and hearing about your ultrasound! So excited for you.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Things looked better today, 6 follicles of an ok size. I'm feeling more positive today. Snow looked beautiful this morning driving to my appointment. That and a bit of sun lifted my spirits too. Have day off and planning on lounging about reading and watching tv.

Good news hun!!


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy glad more eggies popped up!

Today's scan showed 35 follicles still with 16 that were said to be over 10 although it looked like they were all similar sizes. I go back in tomorrow for ultrasound and bloodwork. I'm hoping for at least 20 mature eggs. I wish all 35 were going to be but I don't think so. I wonder if my dose of meds will change or stay the same.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you ladies!

Comfy, hopefully a few more grow between now and retrieval day. But 6 is a good #!

Mo, are you going to trigger tomorrow? 

Everyone else Hi :wave: 

Nothing much going on. I am just waiting for the ladies to do transfers and maybe symptoms spots with some of you :D.


----------



## MoBaby

I should... Having ultrasound and labs in am but I needed 1mm of growth for a few so I'm sure I will. The nurse sounded sure :)


----------



## BethK

Hello ladies!

I had my egg retrieval today, got 8 eggs, I'm hoping for 5 mature ones.

Keeping everything crossed they all fertilise and make it to blast!

Will hear back on Sunday to see how many fertilised.

Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I think the follicles usually grow between 1 - 2 mm/day. So, I'm sure you'll be right on time with the growth. Good luck tomorrow! :D

Beth, congrats on the 8 eggs. Hopefully ALL of them fertilized, right? :D. FX for you!


----------



## BethK

Thanks ilovetomatoes! Yes I'd love them to all fertilise but the scan on Tuesday showed there were only a few over 17mm, but it only takes one doesn't it :)

With only 1 ovary I'm pleased with how my body did :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Beth that's great, I've only got one ovary too so I'm hoping for a similar number! I hope they all fertilise!! Keep us posted!!

Star I'm at complete too!! I figured you might be since you're in Isle of Wight. Who do you see? I see dr cheong. I'm there Monday for my nurse consult. It's an hour from me, it must take you a while to get there?! 

That's exciting mo!! Nearly time for all systems go!! Eeek!! 

I met my friend today, we had our daughters 3 weeks apart after being friends for 20 years and fell pregnant with no 2 just 3 weeks apart as well. I miscarried but she has a 4 month old. It's very hard for me :( plus I've given up alcohol and really want a glass of wine!!! Ill have to make do with lemonade and my fertility yoga DVD instead.


----------



## MoBaby

beth 8 is great for 1 ovary! fingers crossed. the smaller ones could end up mature after the trigger shot. 

MrsW I know how you feel. I have one friend who we lost our friendship because we fell pg at the same time, I miscarried and the day I was telling her about my mc she said oh I am pregnant! And it was like my mc didnt matter. She now is pregnant with number 2 due soon. My other friend who was pregnant when I had my first mc is now pg with #3 (she will have 3 under 3). So I understand completely what you mean. 

Have a glass of wine if you need it. One glass of wine isnt going to change your fertility. Now if you start drinking the bottle- thats another story


----------



## MoBaby

I am worried about my e2 levels today. They are 1547, up from 880ish 2 days ago. I feel like it should be higher given the amount of follicles I have. If I trigger tomorrow its only going to be around 2000 or so which sounds low :( I am going to ask the RE about it tomorrow at my scan to make sure they want to trigger me. I would rather wait for others to catch up and lose a couple ones now so that 10 more can catch up. I have no clue how many to expect now. I hate this IVF game. Its all about numbers.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mo I am already learning that its all down to numbers, chance, luck, it's very tough and I haven't even started yet. I'm not sure what e2 so I can't give any advice but I hope that all is fine. Xx totally get how tough it is having friends who have moved so far since your mc too, I've got friends who started ttc after my mc and have their babies now. It's ok, it's just so so sad. However, we will get there, and we will appreciate our families all the more for what we have been through! 

I'd love to have just a glass but I'm an all or nothing kinda person. If I have a glass, ill want another and ill want one tomorrow as well!! I'm rubbish, better to have none. Although we have a spa day next Saturday and a glass of prosecco is included so hubby and I will have the one each next weekend :)


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: I think mine was about 1800 when at your point. And then it went down before making a leap higher. I think you're in great shape!

Jaybo: did they give you an update on your embie, or not until tomorrow? I'm so hoping for your happy ending!

Beth: congrats on a successful retrieval! Looking forward to your fert report.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, mine was a bit over 1800 a day before trigger. I had 16 eggs collected. Not sure if that helps


----------



## Comfycushions

Good luck today mo.

I don't know any of the results of my estrogen checks. Had a quick look at my notes but didn't resister number (figured I didn't need something else to add to my things to worry about!!)

We've got to take dh's cat to the vet this morning-she's lost a lot of weight and generally looks a bit scruffy. Poor old cat.


----------



## star25

Beth, thats a great number, well done! 

Mo, sorry I cant help with numbers, I'm not very clued up with levels etc but sure you will be fine if clinic think you are ready 

Mrs w, bumpsparkle on this thread is at complete too! Good to know a couple of others are at the same place :) it is a bit of a trek, 10 min drive to ferry, meant to be at the ferry half hr before ( which we never are lol) then 40-45 minutes on the boat then half hr to the clinic, annoying thing is though the boat is never on bloody time and can be half an hr late sometimes, only could thing is they do it half price if you have a nhs appointment so normally paying about £20 return
Price we have to pay for living here, extortinate prices in the summer though 
I cant remember who I saw first, it was back in June and since then ive only seen nurses lol, theyre all lovely though arent they

Afm, feeling af around the corner, hopefully start to mid next week!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Mo!!!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Mobaby-let us know how ur scan goes, hope its all good. Sorry I dont know anything about estrogen levels

Beth-Looking forward to hearing how your eggies are doing. Good luck

Star-Glad to hear AF is on the way for you.

Jaybo-have you had any news? Hoping its all going well for you

Comfy- Hope your cats okay, ive quite a soft spot for cats!

Mrs-I know what you mean. I would love just 1 beer tonight but IM debating with myself whether Im allowed to or not. Do you think it could interfer with the transfer?

AFM-This is morning we have 11 eggs still developing; 5 are of good quality and 6 are average. Didnt really understand what the embryologist was saying past that!


----------



## star25

Great news Libby, sound like they're doing well, when is transfer?


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, Libby! How many days has it been since retrieval?


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies,

Thanks for the well wishes. I've had a nailbiting couple of days waiting to see if my one little egg made it, with the clinic saying they would only ring if it was bad news! I'm sooooo happy to say my little trouper pulled through and I had it transfered back today (day 3). The embryologist said it was great quality. :happydance: I know there's a long way to go but feeling so blessed right now to have made it this far!

Comfy - glad they saw a few more follicles on your scan. Hope they keep growing nicely over the next few days.

Mo - good luck today.

Libby - great news all your embies are doing well. Will you have your trasfer on Monday?

Beth - glad your ER went well, 8 is a fantastic number for 1 ovary! Hope they're progressing well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all okay. :flower:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good numbers Libby. I heard a glass of red wine can help soften your uterus :)

Star, hopefully AF arrives soon!


----------



## star25

Yay jaybo! Definitely a little trooper, when is otd and will you be testing early?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, you are PUPO now! Congrats! Keep your feet warm, eat hot food (I ate a lot of soups), and take it easy :)


----------



## Jaybo

Thank-you! So glad i made it to PUPO! :haha:

OTD is 14/02. It's either going to be a really great, or not so great, Valentine's day!! I seriously doubt I'll be able to hold off till then though. :wacko:


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo that's great!! Congrats!

Scan today: I hace 36 follicles but 19 of them look ready. The others do not so expecting around 19 retrieved. I don't play by the rules so who knows. My e2 doesn't always correlate. I could end up with more. I trigger tonight at 10pm for 10 am Monday retrieval. I just hope and pray we get a bunch because we need a bunch to make a little due to crappy sperm.


----------



## star25

Exciting mo, sounds like your doing really well, good luck for Monday!


----------



## Jaybo

Yay Mo, how exciting! :happydance: Hope a few more mature for Monday's ER. Good luck.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Mobaby- that sounds great, good luck for Monday.

Jaybo- Im so happy for you. Beenthinking of you over the past 2 days since were at the same stage. 

Thanks for the well wishes. Were planning for transfer on Monday so cant wait now. Whats the guidelines for testing afterwards (I know Im getting a little ahead of myself but cant help it:haha:)


----------



## star25

Libby, clinic will give you a date for testing but up to you if you like testing and want to earlier, if you had hcg trigger you dont want to test too early in case it's a false positive 
I think ive decided I'm going to wait for official test date then go to clinic for blood test as im too scared to test, also I dont want to get a bfn then have to travel to clinic for bloods knowing what the answer will be anyway!


----------



## beneathmywing

Beth -- 8 is a great number for one ovary! Hoping for a great fert report!! 

Libby -- Great news! Keep growing eggies!!

Jaybo -- AHHH!! So happy your little eggie made it to transfer. What a fighter! 

Mobaby -- Sounds like a great scan! Monday will be here before you know it.


Hope everyone has a great weekend!! xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Jaybo, Yay you're pubo!!! So so happy for you.:happydance:

Mo and Libby good luck for Monday.

Happy Saturday to everyone else.

Bit sad over here. DH's cat has heart failure and a tumour and the vet thought she was unlikely to survive the weekend. She's still really chipper though and not in any pain so we've brought her home to spend some quality time with her.


----------



## beneathmywing

Comfycushions said:


> Jaybo, Yay you're pubo!!! So so happy for you.:happydance:
> 
> Mo and Libby good luck for Monday.
> 
> Happy Saturday to everyone else.
> 
> Bit sad over here. DH's cat has heart failure and a tumour and the vet thought she was unlikely to survive the weekend. She's still really chipper though and not in any pain so we've brought her home to spend some quality time with her.

Oh, no! so sorry to hear about DH's cat :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Jaybo that's amazing news. Hope your resting now.

Libby and mo, not long now!!!

Comfy so sorry to hear about your cat xx

Just want to throw something out to you ladies..... Have any u heard about eating pineapple core to help implantation? Any thoughts??


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Libby, clinic will give you a date for testing but up to you if you like testing and want to earlier, if you had hcg trigger you dont want to test too early in case it's a false positive
> I think ive decided I'm going to wait for official test date then go to clinic for blood test as im too scared to test, also I dont want to get a bfn then have to travel to clinic for bloods knowing what the answer will be anyway!

I'm with you on team no poas! I did that my first IVF and it drove me insane. I want to try as much as I can to eliminate that stress this time, but I am sure it will be hard. I think I will test on my otd, though.


----------



## Mrs W 11

What does otd stand for beneath? I've been pregnant twice and both times I've known before I did the test because of how I felt.... So I guess I probably won't test before hand because ill probably know already deep down. 

Jaybo - yay!! I'm so glad your eggy made it, congrats on being pupo! Most important thing is to relax as much as you can now. I hadn't heard about having hot foods helping, what do they do? 

Libby that's fab news, not long to wait now! I don't think one beer would make any difference, especially not between now and Monday, go for it, it might relax you. I didn't have a wine last night, but I really want one tonight haha! 

Star - complete seems good so far! Yes I imagine it can be tricky living on the island when you want to get back over to the main land, especially in bad weather! 

Comfy so sorry to hear about your cat. I lost my beloved cat just over a year ago from kidney failure. I had taken him to the vets for drinking a lot and they said he was fine. A few months later I had to have him put to sleep and was devastated, so I understand how sad you feel. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> What does otd stand for beneath? I've been pregnant twice and both times I've known before I did the test because of how I felt.... So I guess I probably won't test before hand because ill probably know already deep down.
> 
> Jaybo - yay!! I'm so glad your eggy made it, congrats on being pupo! Most important thing is to relax as much as you can now. I hadn't heard about having hot foods helping, what do they do?
> 
> Libby that's fab news, not long to wait now! I don't think one beer would make any difference, especially not between now and Monday, go for it, it might relax you. I didn't have a wine last night, but I really want one tonight haha!
> 
> Star - complete seems good so far! Yes I imagine it can be tricky living on the island when you want to get back over to the main land, especially in bad weather!
> 
> Comfy so sorry to hear about your cat. I lost my beloved cat just over a year ago from kidney failure. I had taken him to the vets for drinking a lot and they said he was fine. A few months later I had to have him put to sleep and was devastated, so I understand how sad you feel. Sending hugs to you.

Otd= Official Test Date.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ahhhh!! Makes sense!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ahhhh!! Makes sense!!

Hehe :thumbup:


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls,

Sorry about your cat comfy, so sad. I'm so attached to my mog I can't bare the thought of her getting sick. Hugs :hugs:

CMo - I've heard that about pineapple, but no idea if there's any truth in it. I'd be interested in what people think too.

Lots of relaxing going here, with DH waiting on me - I could get used to this!! :coffee: I hadn't really given much thought about testing early. I'm not much of a POSA, but really not sure I'll hold out till the 14th! I may just wait and see when I snap! :test:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, 19 is a great number but hopefully you'll get more. 

Comfy, sorry bout the kitty. It's hard to loose a pet. Enjoy your time with the kitty. 

Libby , there is no guidelines to test :). But if you want to test early, 4 days after 5 day transfer is when the blasties started to implant. I started testing at 4dp5dt. But I'm crazy :).

Jaybo, FX!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay Jaybo!!! Yay Jaybo!!! Yay Jaybo!!! 

POAS thoughts: I tend to test every day for a fresh cycle. That way, I know when the trigger has faded and then know where I stand. I'd rather know sooner than later if it's not going to work. But we each have our own way of coping with the roller coaster that is infertility.


----------



## star25

It's true we all cope with testing in different ways, I just cant wait to have a 2ww where theres a real possibility I could actually be pregnant and I want to enjoy it as long as possible, I am considering keeping my testing day a secret though as dont want people waiting for an answer if I'm
Not ready to give it if that makes sense!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> It's true we all cope with testing in different ways, I just cant wait to have a 2ww where theres a real possibility I could actually be pregnant and I want to enjoy it as long as possible, I am considering keeping my testing day a secret though as dont want people waiting for an answer if I'm
> Not ready to give it if that makes sense!

Understandable, Star. I may tell my family it's a day later than it actually is.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I didn't tell anyone in real life about my testing days :). Even DH didn't really know until I saw a fainy line. We told my mother in law on the OTD a few hours after the result. I did tell my sister as soon as I saw a positive line since she is also my BFF :). And ladies on BnB of course :). I think I was more confident to test when I kept cramping. Cramping is not a monthly occurrence for me. I'd probably experienced very mild AF cramps once a year. maybe...so for me that was my big sign :)


----------



## star25

Thats a good idea about telling them a later day beneath as my ivf isnt really a secret so there will be a lot of people asking when it is!


----------



## FirstTry

I've told the people who know about my FET that it will be in about two months, even though I know it will be in about 5 weeks. That way, by the time they remember to wonder, I'll already have a good idea where we stand.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I haven't told many people about our ivf, and only a very few know when it will be. I am a bit worried about having to tell them all if it doesn't work, but telling them testing day is a while after it really is, is a good idea. I'm hoping my otd will be near the end of the week so I won't be at work and have time to digest the news, rather than a Monday! Then again, I've got a lot of hurdles to get over before we even get as far as putting embryos back in so will wait and see. 

Has everyone had a nice weekend? We have had a chilled one. Got loads of ironing and cleaning to do tonight as have viewings on our house tomorrow (it's for sale) and then cooking a roast, fertility yoga DVD and bed!! And I'm pretty sure I've ovulated this month and my lp is only 11-12 days so won't be long till I start!! Hurrah!!!


----------



## star25

Hi Mrs w, yesterday I worked and just a bit of housework after, this am I woke with a sore throat and feeling pretty rough, have walked the dog so just going to have a nice bath amd do nothing the rest of the day! Hope everyones having a more interesting weekend :) xx


----------



## star25

Mrs w, when do you think af will arrive? Are you doing short protocol?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I only told 4 people. Even my parents don't know lol. I found 4 people who I trust could give me support that I need if things didn't work out. Until today I haven't told my mom that I'm pregnant lol. I'm so horrible. 

Mrs W, our house went on the market on friday night. Last night, we found out that one of our neighbors' parents have been looking at a house in our area and they and very interested. So hopefully we can sell our house fast. 

nothing exciting goingon except that I braved myself to make a pregnancy ticker. I'm giving myself a positive vibe that things will work out. Today I'm pregnant and I'm going to enjoy every second of the nausea I have :). And that's that :).


----------



## star25

Ilt, sounds promising on the house sale :) love the ticker, enjoy every minute xx


----------



## star25

Comfy how is your cat today? So sorry to hear he was poorly, bet hes getting all the love needed though xx


----------



## Jaybo

That's a good idea no telling anyone your actual OTD, I hadn't really thought if that. Although the only people that know we're doing IVF are my parents, so I did tell my mum our test date. I haven't told any friends. A couple of close friends knew we were struggling with TTC, but I found they just said typically annoying things like 'just relax' or 'maybe it just wasn't meant to be' (and worse, lol) which drove me crazy so I just stopped sharing anything with them!! :haha:

Hope everyone is having a relaxing Sunday. I was just wondering how much did you/are you planning to restrict your activity after ET? I was thinking of going out this evening for a friends birthday, just locally for something to eat, but now I'm starting to wonder if I should stay in and take it easy! I feel fine just don't want to do anything to harm our chances. :shrug:


----------



## Jaybo

Great news on the house ILT, hope it sells quickly and good luck with the viewings tomorrow Mrs W.

Comfy I hope your cat is doing ok too.

With all these AF's on their way, ER and ET next week it's going to get even busier and exciting on this thread!! :happydance:


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks for the well wishes about the cat. She is still determinedly clinging on to life. Was first in line for breakfast and sat on sofa with us this morning watching the tennis! Dh slept downstairs with her last night. Sure she liked that-she's not normally trusted to stay in living room at night! It&#8216;s very sad.

Cmo, I have heard of the pineapple thing but never tried it as allergic.

Don't know what I'll do about testing if we get to transfer. I'd like to think I'll wait as I know bfn's will upset me but previous tww experience suggests I'll weaken.

Good luck with the house selling. We moved last year. Hope it all goes smoothly.

Feeling bit gritty today. Don't know if that's down to the meds.


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy hope your cat is doing okay!

I triggered last night and then I have ER at 10 am tomorrow! So I'll update as soon as I can. Keeping my fingers crossed for a bunch of eggies that are mature :)


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: nausea this early is an awesome sign! I think this is your miracle! (I apologize if I'm being too enthusiastic.)


----------



## Jaybo

Yay for the trigger Mo. Good luck tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you too.


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT -- Hope the house sells fast!!! Someone interested this soon is a great sign. Love the ticker!!

Mo -- Yay for trigger!!! Good luck to you <3

Jaybo -- Ugh. I might kill the next person who say "just relax"! Lol. I would go out for your friend's birthday if I were you so it is pretty much just dinner. It's good for you to get out of the house and get your mind of everything!! 

Comfy -- Hope you feel better, girl. Looks like the cat is a fighter!! :hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

ILT love the ticker :)

Mo - good luck fro EC tomorrow - eek lol

Comfy, that is so sad about DHs cat - sending you lots of love

Hope eoe is doing ok? I'm a bit emotional today, blame the dugs(!) but DH is being lovely. He has cooked dinner and left me to read undisturbed all day with my fur baby curled up with me. I've only come out to make lunches ready for next week them I'm off back to my reading corner :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey star, sorry you are feeling poorly, hope you feel better tomorrow, hopefully the rest has helped :( I'm not sure long vs short protocol, they haven't mentioned bcp or anything to me, they said ill start drugs on my next af! I'm at complete tomorrow for my nurse consult so will know more tomorrow night!! I think I've ovulated this weekend and my lp is 11-12 days so less than 2 weeks till af is due!! How about you? 

Ilt that's great news about your house!! Hopefully they snap it up! Have you found a house you want to buy or not yet? Ours was on for ages last year and then went back on in Nov last year. We live in a small village and our second bedroom is quite small, plus is a very old house with a Rayburn and open fires etc so it's not everyone's cup of tea. 

Good luck tomorrow mo baby! Hope all goes well. Will look forward to your update.

Thanks jaybo. Ugh don't people say the most insensitive things when you don't know what else to say. We haven't told many people about our issues and those who do know and have said stupid things I never speak to them about it anymore. I agree with beneath I'd go out for the dinner and then relax afterwards. With my natural pregnancies I was running and all sorts in the tww, obviously ivf is very different but implantation still happened. 

What are others doing after et? I'm planning to take a few days off and go and relax. I know there are no hard and fast rules but I'm guessing implantation will happen in the first 3-5 days if its going to happen wouldn't it? 

Enjoy the reading and relaxing lizzie, glad eh is looking after you!! 

Comfy, it's lovely your cat is being looked after at the very end, he is lucky to have such wonderful owners.


----------



## BethK

Comfy so sorry about your cat, one of ours was killed just before Christmas and we were all heartbroken :(

Mo good luck for EC!

We had our EC on Friday, they got 8 eggs which was great from only one ovary.
They called today to tell us they managed to fertilise 7 but only 3 have made it to today.
We have two top quality and one 'good' one.
They're going to call me back tomorrow morning. They say if they're all progressing they will keep them another day and call me again on Tuesday.
They did say if the 'good' one has dropped off then they will call us in to transfer the two others tomorrow, hopefully they'll still be top quality.

I read an article from one clinic that said if the embryos wont make it to blastocyst in the culture then they won't in the uterus, some clinics don't even offer 3 day transfers anymore.
So I'm hoping they don't say tomorrow that they won't make it to blast and I need to have them back.

Hope everyone else is doing well, sorry i don't keep up with all the updates, gonna have to write them down :(


----------



## FirstTry

Beth: It doesn't sound right to me that the culture is as good as your womb. My understanding was that they'll wait until day five if you have several embryos just in order to tell which ones might be the best. Plenty of embryos transferred on day three turn into perfect little babies!


----------



## MoBaby

I agree with first. Some embryos do much better in iterus than culture so getting back home is the best place. That's why they usually don't risk trying to get to day 5 if you only have a few. So many things could happen between day 3 and 5 affecting embryos.


----------



## BethK

Thanks Mo and FirstTry xx

They called this morning and the words the Embryologist used were (bearing in mind yesterday (day 2) we had 3 embies, 2 top quality and 1 'good') -

"After looking at the embryos today we feel we are able to identify which 2 would be the better ones, therefore we feel it's best to put both back in today".

They didn't say what quality they were so i don't know if they degraded over night or if just the 'good' one degraded. Yesterday they said if all 3 progressed normally overnight they would go to blast but that obviously didn't happen.

So they're not saying that they wouldn't make it to blasts and therefore have them back are they? We wanted blasts as that's what DD was and it has higher success, but i guess the only reason they wont keep them to blast is because we only have 2? Last time we had 4.

Anyway, i'm having both implanted this afternoon at 3pm, they are using the glue so fingers crossed one of them sticks.


----------



## MoBaby

Beth good luck!! Fx for you!


----------



## Comfycushions

Mo good luck with egg collection.

Beth, they're just going to go to blast in your uterus instead. Good luck this afternoon. You're going to be pupo so soon.

I've been told to take my last menopur at 6pm, trigger at 9pm go to theatre Wednesday. All feels very surreal!!


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Beth! Glad you have two!

Mo: looking forward to hearing your great results! Are you planning a fresh transfer or FET?

Comfy: yay for trigger!!!

AFM, 30 days til transfer :coffee:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, we haven't started looking for houses yet. We prefer to sell our house first then start looking. We feel safer that way. 

Beth, 5DT does not guarantee implantation and 3DT does not mean that the embryo won't implant. The lady who went to the same clinic with me and also did a 5DT got a BFN. Most likely they don't want to take chances of all 3 did not make it to day 5. Your uterus is definitely friendlier than the petri dish :). So don't give up yet! You'll be PUPO soon :D. 

Mo, good luck w/ retrieval today :D. Plenty of eggs...plenty of eggs then another one go PUPO soon too! :D

Comfy, Eeeek! Can't believe that you are going to trigger and retrieval this week also :D. Lots of retrievals and transfers this week :D. 

First, March will be here soon :D. It's already February 2nd :D.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am excited for those who are having their retrieval and transfer today. I am waiting for Jaybe to join me soon! :D


----------



## star25

Mrs w, sounds like you will be doing short protocol as complete specialises in that but you'll find out today anyway, how exciting!

Beth, I'm sure your embies will do great, I spoke to embryologist day of EC as I was doing a freeze all meant any embryos I had would have to make it to day 5 that worried me and she said they prefer them to get to day 5 now anyway which worried me again as ive seen loads of bfps on here from day 3 transfers! 

Mobaby, hope your ok today, been thinking of you 

Afm, still waiting on af, hoping for it in next couple of days!


----------



## star25

Comfy good luck for Wednesday, this thread is going to be busy again!


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies,

Mo - good luck with EC really hoping you get loads of healthy eggs. Looking forward to your update.

Beth - good luck with the transfer.

ILT - thank-you! I'm really really hoping I'll be joining you soon! FX

Comfy - Great news you're ready to trigger! This is one busy thread!

MrsW - hope you're appointment goes well today.

First - the waiting during IVF us torture! Hope the next 30 days fly by for you!

Star - Hi :wave:

AFM - I did end up going out last night for a bit and it was lovely to take my mind off all things IVF. DH was please he could have a beer without me giving him the death stare! :haha: The nurse at my ER said to carry on as normal after ET, but not to do anything strenuous. I'm just feeling a bit paranoid. I've got this week off work, so I plan to take it easy and watch lots of movies! While trying not to go completely crazy! :wacko:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, that's what I did after ET too. Didn't do much for a couple of days then I got antsy on the third day. But basically, lots of feet warming, tidying up the house, and catching up with my shows. Have fun relaxing :D.


----------



## beneathmywing

Beth -- FX for you!!!!! Good luck.

Comfy -- Yay! All so close now. 

Mo -- Good luck today! Can't wait for an update.


For us girls waiting -- I hope time goes fast!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Bmw: when are you starting? Full IVF cycle, right?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey all- 22 eggs collected. Dont know how many are mature yet. Bad news thiugh. Dh had no sperm in his 2 samples he left. So they are thawing what we have frozen and hope to find some. We will have to freeze left over eggs. This puts a damper on things. I don't know what's even going to come of all this now, if we will transfer or if we will have anything. I'm really upset.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Bmw: when are you starting? Full IVF cycle, right?


Af should be here Feb 15/16, and I have a day 2 start. I'll be on Femara days 2-5 along with low stims. My clinic calls it an EZ-IVF. Since I have low ovarian reserve and don't produce many follicles, we are focusing more on quality.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, awesome # on the collection. I do hope they'll find usable sperms. Does the RE has a backup plan? 

BMW, it'll be here and before you know it you'll be PUPO too! :D


----------



## FirstTry

Ugh, Mo, I'm so sorry to hear about the sperm issues. I hope the frozen sample works for you. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MoBaby

ILT: backup plan is to freeze the eggs and try for fertilization during fet. if they can't fertilize eggs or we have some left over and get a bfn will would fertilize the remainder in a month or so. We would do a natural cycle. I am really upset over today's outcome. I never imagined dh would have zero sper
. He usually has about 100 per sample.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, that sucks. I am sorry to hear that. Hopefully, the frozen sperms are good. FX!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mo -- So sorry to hear this. I really hope the frozen sample does the trick for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Mo, awesome # on the collection. I do hope they'll find usable sperms. Does the RE has a backup plan?
> 
> BMW, it'll be here and before you know it you'll be PUPO too! :D

Thanks, hun! I hope so <3


----------



## star25

Great news on the eggs mo, sorry about the sample, thinking positive the frozen samples will be all good for you xx


----------



## Jaybo

Mo - so sorry to hear about DHs sperm sample. How frustrating for you. :hugs: I really hope you have more luck with the frozen sample. x x


----------



## Comfycushions

Oh mo, so sorry to hear about dh sample. Keeping everything crossed the frozen sample is better and you don't end up delayed.:hugs:


----------



## Comfycushions

Star, hope af shows up for you soon.

BMW, you're getting there, not much longer to wait!

Jaybo glad you enjoyed going out and it helped take you mind off things.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh mo, I'm so sorry about hubby's sperm. Really hoping some of your frostiness make it so you can finish this cycle. At least your eggs are frozen, can you then try again with dhs sperm again in future? I know it must be very hard but try to stay positive, you're not out yet by any means, just a different journey than you expected. Thinking of you. 

Beth good luck. Hope it's all gone well!! I've been told the same, they ideally want one good quality day 5 blast. But if they get to day 3 and it looks like there's a chance they might not make it to day 5 they will put both back on day 3. Not long to wait now!! 

Comfy that's so exciting, happy triggering!! It's all about to get exciting for you!! How's the pussy cat doing today? 

Star yes I think short protocol. I will start 300 of gonal f a day after my baseline scan, then add in cetrotide after a week. Trigger with ovitrelle. Then buserelin shot after transfer and uterogestan pesseries. Does that all sound familiar? 

Ilt - hope your house sells quickly. We shouldn't be looking either really but it's good to know what's out there and what areas and types of house we like so we look, but it is hard when we fall in love and can't do anything about it!!! 

BMW - hurry up af!!! My clinic believes in lower stims for better quality too, although I'm on the strongest dose due to my low amh. 

I'm getting excited! Lots happening on this thread, bring on the bfps!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, since there are a few of you are on the "TWW" or will be on TWW, I thought this will be fun to read and ease your minds a bit. 

For anyone who is having a 3-day transfer, here is the timeline for your embryo(s):
1dpt .. Embryo is growing and developing
2dpt&#8230; Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt&#8230;.Blastocyst hatches out of shell
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining &#8211;> I&#8217;m prolly here today!
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt&#8230;Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt&#8230;HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

For 5 DT: 
1dpt&#8230;.Blastocyst hatches out of shell
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt&#8230;Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt&#8230;More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt&#8230;HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

I will have to say that the timeline is pretty accurate :).


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh my goodness. What a few days it has been for everyone. I'm struggling a bit with the stress / emotions - not sure if it's the high dose stims or just that it's REALLY FRICKIN' INTENSE this IVF malarkey but I must say I'm not feeling like I'm coping very well atm. On one hand I feel really guilty that I'm messing it up by not drinking enough water / not sleeping enough / not meditating or 'positive-visualising' enough / not eating well enough - on the other hand I just feel so 'meh, what's the point, your body is cursed, you will never bear a child so nothing you do is worth a damn'. I feel a big jumble of stupid feelings and contradictions like feeling restless and knackered all at once. Eurgh, what is wrong with me ? I need to be all earth-mothery and deservy right now but I feel so idiotic and barren instead. Sorry to be such a downer and to just talk about myself but I feel a bit like I'm losing the plot... :nope:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi ladies I got an update... We had 13 injected. They found 13 sperm to use. 5 eggs were immature and 4 eggs were not good quality so they didn't use 9. I'm disappointed that out of 35 follicles I ended up with 13 able to be fertilized but also grateful we have something. Every cycle is something new and to worry about. I seriously hate ivf and this will be the last ivf cycle we ever do.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, sorry you've been feeling crappy. It's hard to find a median where you feel good. The thing with IVF is you always worry...wait...the thing with TTC AND pregnancy is you are always worry about something :). I hope you'll feel better tomorrow. Take it day by day :hugs:

Mo!!! 13 is great!! I know you expected more but 13 is a great number. I am assuming fertilization report is tomorrow?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes around 10am. I'm seriously nervous. We get 75% fertilization usually so hopin for 8-10 fertilized.


----------



## Jaybo

Aw Arora sending hugs your way :hugs: This process is so hard in every way and then on top our bodies are full of meds that make us completely crazy! Go easy on yourself, I'm sure you're doing everything you can. Hang in there hon.:flower:

Mo that's fantastic news they found some sperm. I know the numbers aren't what you hoped for but 13 is a really great number. Hoping they develop well over the next few days. IVF is so hard I'm in awe that you've managed to go through it so many times!

ILT - thanks for posting this timeline. Gosh I'm only 2dp3dt and I'm already going stir crazy!! :wacko:


----------



## Comfycushions

Mo, that's great that they found some sperm. I'm sorry you didn't get as many embies as you'd hoped but 13 is a really good number.

Aurora, I'm so sorry you're having such a difficult day. I think it's safe to assume it's down to the meds and ivf being a whole help of unfair agonising crap. My counselor told me about a large scale australian study that found there was no difference in success rates between those patients that were optimistic and visualised it working and those that thought it wouldn't. What I'm trying to say is you don't need to be earth mothery and don't be hard on yourself for being upset. This is so hard I think we're entitled to be upset/pissed off etc. I hope you feel better tomorrow.:hugs:

Mrs w, the cat is still clinging on. I even accompanied her outside earlier so she could enjoy a little sniff about!

I have done my trigger.:wohoo: Also given house a thorough lean and considering drawing up a checklist for DH of how to keep it the way.:haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- I am so sorry you're feeling this way!! One day at a time, hun! I really feel like if it's meant to happen nothing you do or don't do will change it! Just trust your body, even though we tend to hate it sometimes!! <3 Hope tomorrow is a better day.

Mo -- 13 is great!!!! Really praying for a great fert report for you. 

Comfy -- Yay for trigger!!! I really do believe that cat is a fighter!!!

Jaybo -- Hang in there! I know the tww can feel like ages.

ILT -- What dpt was your bfp again??


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, I kept going back to the timeline during my wait. For me, it definitely helped knowing what the heck was going on inside my body :). 

Mo, 75% out of 13 is still really good! Can't wait for tomorrow's report. 

Comfy, so happy to hear kitty cat is still around. Yaaayy...more time to spoil kitty cat :D. 36 more hours till retrieval! 

OMG! I am so excited that there are so many ladies here are getting ready to transfer or gearing up toward their own IVF process :). Good luck everyone!!! Positive thinking and, if you need a little boost, we are here :D. I am your cheerleader :D.


----------



## MoBaby

I just wish I would have fought to be on the same dose of meds I was on last cycle. I was cut down on meds (making me spend $1000 on meds I didnt even need!) and I feel like my eggs suffered. If I would have been more assertive I feel like I could have had more eggs to work with BUT it is what it is and I am happy with the 13 we have for now. There is just something in me that wants this to go the best way possible because we have this shot for baby #2 and if it doesnt work then our journey is over and that is a very sad thought to me. I hate being forced to end something you want to keep going. I hate we all have to deal with infertility. Everyone should be given their dreams and be allowed to have children. It just makes me so mad there are people in this world that do not want kids, that do drugs, that abuse their children and they never really wanted them in the first place. 

Comfy: How many do they think you will get? 

Aurora: sorry you are feeling the way you are. :hugs: this IVF cucle stuff really brings us down. I hate how emotional this is.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I got a very faint line on 4dp5dt. It was stark white on day 3.On day 5 it was no longer a squinter :).

Mo, I totally agree with you! Some people shouldn't have kids at all! My MIL works for child protective services and some of her stories made me so mad at these people. But, it is what it is. I hope you'll get your BFP soon.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I got a very faint line on 4dp5dt. It was stark white on day 3.On day 5 it was no longer a squinter :).
> 
> Mo, I totally agree with you! Some people shouldn't have kids at all! My MIL works for child protective services and some of her stories made me so mad at these people. But, it is what it is. I hope you'll get your BFP soon.


So an early bfp!! Hopefully you got twins baking in there :happydance:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks BMW. I thought it was pretty common to get a BFP that early? We did put back 2 blasties back. We'll see in 1 and 1/2 week :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thanks BMW. I thought it was pretty common to get a BFP that early? We did put back 2 blasties back. We'll see in 1 and 1/2 week :)

True!! We shall see. So excited for you!!


----------



## BethK

Mo - I really hope this works for you! good luck for your fertilisation report!

ILT - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!

Comfy - fingers crossed you get a great retrieval!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

I had 2 embies at day 3 transferred yesterday.
One AB grade 8 cell and one that was AB on day 2 but on day 3 it had already started the compaction stage so they couldn't grade it before they put it in.
She did say that it's supposed to go through compaction in day 4 so it may be too early and therefore abnormal but we're keeping our fingers crossed for at least one to work!


----------



## Jaybo

Beth - Yay! Congratulations on being PUPO! :happydance: Welcome to the TWW. :wacko: FX for you.

Mo - Good luck for your fert report today, I really hope you get some great news.

Comfy - how exciting that you've triggered. Good luck tomorrow.

ILT - that sounds like an early BFP to me, my money's still on twins! Excited for your scan.

Arora - hope you're doing ok hon.

Hi everyone else! :flower:

AFM - :coffee:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks everyone. It sure is a rollercoaster and I'm gonna try to give myself more of a break and like BMW says, if it's meant to be it will. My DH gave me lots of sweet cuddles last night and said he thinks I'm doing all the right things, so that was nice too. It's just the pressure of this being our last chance, I think. 

I got BFP at 5dp5dt last time, but then I went back to the previous days one and it was very very faint (FRER). I only had one put back last time (I only had one!) so you can get a waaay faint pos FRER at 9 days with just one in my experience... Would you like twins, ILT? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, Thank you. And you are PUPO now! Congrats. It sounds like they put in two awesome embies. You never know what is going on inside your body. :). So implant embies! Implant :D. 

Jaybo, Thank you. 

Aurora, I'd LOVE to have twins so I don't have to go through this again. But, I'll take one and go through this again if it's necessary :). We have 4 embies frozen and 3 of them are graded as AA and 1 graded as 4AB. So if we only have 1 this time, we'd try again for another one ASAP since I am getting older :). How about you? Would you like twins? 

Mo, waiting for your fert. report :coffee: 

Libby, how are you? 

Cmo, I went back to the thread and saw your question regarding the pineapple core. Some people swore by it and for some it didn't do anything. The thing is your RE would have given you meds to take after transfer to make sure your uterus is nice and soft and ready for implantation. You could give it a try but I think it's a bit different when you do IVF than natural conception. I tried it one time and on day 3 of pineapple...I got sick of eating stinking pineapple. Haven't touch pineapple until now and it's been over a year hahahaha. 

Comfy, two more days till trigger, right? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## star25

Mrs w, that was the same as me except I was on 200 gonal f, I was meant to trigger with ovitrelle but due to ohss triggered with buserelin which was meant for day of transfer
Ive still got the ovitrelle in the fridge, wont need it this time but have buserelin on day of transfer for this cycle 

Comfy, yay for trigger!

Aurora, it's understandable to feel that way, sending you lots of hugs

Ilt, when is scan again? 

Beth, yay on being pupo! Lots of luck :) 

Afm, still bloody waiting!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, my scan is on 2/11. So a little over a week away :). Wth is going on with AF Star? Isn't it suppose to come already? Are you going to take the meds then if AF hasn't show up this week?


----------



## MoBaby

We have 9 bruis growing. I'm disappointed but okay with the results. I followed all directions and there isn't anything I can change at this point. I just wish I would have pushed for more meds when I knew the dose was too low. But I didn't want to hyper stimulate with 35 follicles so I know it's a delicate balance. This is the same results from our ivf #2 cycle and we made it to transfer. I'm thankful they found sperm. The dr said their new lab has better embryo growth rates so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 9'is a good number.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> We have 9 bruis growing. I'm disappointed but okay with the results. I followed all directions and there isn't anything I can change at this point. I just wish I would have pushed for more meds when I knew the dose was too low. But I didn't want to hyper stimulate with 35 follicles so I know it's a delicate balance. This is the same results from our ivf #2 cycle and we made it to transfer. I'm thankful they found sperm. The dr said their new lab has better embryo growth rates so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 9'is a good number.

9 is a great number. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

9 is a really good # Mo! grow embies...grow.


----------



## Comfycushions

Star, sucks that your still waiting.

Ilt, retrieval 8.30 tomorrow morning. Pretty nervous. Hoping to enjoy the drugs lol. Looking forward to it all being over and being back home.

Mo, they saw 7 decent size follicles yesterday.


----------



## Comfycushions

Mo, 9 is great. Wishing your little embies the best.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, you won't remember a thing after they told you to spread your legs and put a mask on your face! hahahahaha. 7 is also a good number. Hopefully a couple more grows between now and then :).


----------



## beneathmywing

Mo, 9 is a great number!! Us low ovarian reserve girls would die for 9 embies!!


----------



## Jaybo

Great news Mo. 9 is a fab number. :thumbup: Hope your little embies do well over the next few days.

Comfy - EC is nothing to worry about, the drugs are great. DH said he'd never seen me so happy! :blush: If only they could sedate me for the whole TWW! Good luck.


----------



## MoBaby

Lol... I'm happy we got some don't get me wrong. I just wanted all 35 follicles lol. Feeling okay today; a little pain not too bad. I just walked across the street for lunch and did get winded so don't know what that is about. But feeling great otherwise.

Comfy you won't remember anything! I was chatting with the re casually then I noticed my head was spinning and then bam! I was out lol.


----------



## Aurora CHK

beneathmywing said:


> Mo, 9 is a great number!! Us low ovarian reserve girls would die for 9 embies!!

Amen to that! But I know it's different for all of us. Best of luck with their development, Mo.


----------



## star25

Mobaby, yay for your 9! You would probably feel quite ill with 35 so better quality than quantity, youve done good! 

Ilt, you must be so excited! I think it's too late to take tabs as will probably delay it more, boobs been hurting 7 days now so should be here by Fri, I'm just bbeen impatient!


----------



## star25

Comfy, good luck, it's absolutely fine xx


----------



## MoBaby

Star you are right. Quality is better. I'd rather have 4 really good ones than 10 okay ones. Goal is to get 10-15 usually without hyper stimulating the patient and that's just what they did :) update Thursday to if 3 or 5 day, looking like Saturday now.


----------



## beneathmywing

Star, really hope af shows for you soon!!!!! What is the process with FET when AF shows?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, it still hasn't sunk in yet. Maybe when all I can see is my stomach, I'd feel a bit more excited. :D. FX AF shows up soon!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies. Hope everyones well. Sorry I havent been on in a few days but have been thinking about you all. I had my 5dt on Monday; 1 eggie put in and 5 frozen. I know I shouldnt be but im starting to think already about when I might test. The clinic gave me 15th Feb as my home pregnancy test day but that seems like a long time to me-13dp5dt?

Jaybo-do you know when you might test/ Where you given a date? 

ILT-did you have any symptoms or signs good things were happening before testing?

Comfy-good luck with the transfer. Hope it goes well for you

Mo-9 is a good number. Hope they all progress nicely for you

Hope everyone else is doing good:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, my biggest sign was cramps. It was pretty light on day2 and day 3 but it lasted the whole day on and off. Then on day 4, I felt sharp pain. Remember the pain you got when you first inserted the needle? Similar to that. It lasted a minute or two. The cramps felt like it was coming from the middle of your body, below your belly button and on top of your vagina. I also remember having a high body temp especially at night. It felt like a fever and started at day 3. I still have it on and off now :). I only sleep with a flat sheet and coverlet and current house temp at night is 68 farenheit. And I think that's about it. I'll write more if I remember anything else.

Libby, my OTD was 9dp5dt. Maybe your clinic was trying to be on the safe side in case of late implantation. Sorry if some of it doesn't make sense. I'm having a hard time staying awake past 7:30. Tonight I lasted until 7:45 & fell asleep on the couch. Hubby just woke me up and first thing I do is to check on BnB. I understand how nerve wracking this whole process and hopefully that helps. btw, I never had any implantation bleeding....until today so don't worry if you don't have 1.


----------



## Jaybo

Hey Libby, nice to hear from you, I was wondering how your trasfer went - glad it went well. Congrats on being pupo. That's great news that you've got 5 frosties. :happydance: FX for you!

My OTD is the 14th. I can't quite decide what to do about testing. :shrug: This sounds a bit daft but I feel like I will know in my heart long before the 14th whether it's worked or not, so I'm just going to take each day as it comes and if I have reason to test before then I will. If not I'm planning on trying to wait until my OTD. I tested yesterday to check if the trigger was out of my system, and it was, but even still the BFN upset me!! :haha:

ILT - I've been having cramping since the transfer but it's been getting worse. I assumed it was the evil cyclogest, b/c I'm too early for any real symptoms. Did yours only start on 2/3dpt?


----------



## star25

Congratulations on being pupo Libby and the frosties! 

Beneath, protocol is day 1-3 baseline scan, then start estrogen tablets, go back day 10-12 for scan to check lining and make sure no sign of ovulation, if all ok arrange day for transfer, if lining not ready carry on with tablets for few more days and re check with another scan until ready 
Also start progesterone and have injecton of buserelin day of transfer
Just hope it all works! 
Also have to continue with progesterone and estogen for a fee wks if bfp but cant remember how many xx


----------



## Comfycushions

I survived, got really anxious and upset waiting but at least it's all over now.

Got 4 eggs. Upset and disappointed. Home and in bed. Perhaps I'll wake up in a few hours and the past few years will have just been a dream and we're not infertile after all.


----------



## MoBaby

Libby awesome results you froze 5! How many did you have that fertilized? Congrats on pupo!!

Comfy: fx all 4 fertilize and grow strong! You are not out yet.

Jaybo cramping is a good sign. Mine started at 2-3 days past transfer with my ds.


----------



## star25

Comfy, dont be disappointed, you have every chance, ive seen so many ladies on here with bfps who had even 2 eggs, dont give up. Hope xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, 4 is a good #. I understand that you want more but don't give up on them yet. :hugs:

Jaybo, now that I am awake :). I did have light cramps since transfer day. Inever have period cramps in my whole life so not really sure how to describe it. It wasn't painful but uncomfortable was more like it. You are 4dpt so I'm thinking that the blasty is starting to attach on the uterine wall. sometimes it fel like someone is pinching you using their nails. Not for a long time though. I was disappointed when I tested on 3dpt and got a BFN to be honest. I think in our brains we knew that it would be impossible to see a double line since it was super early. Bu, in our hearts, we wished to be the different one. So don't worry Jaybo, so far symptom sounds good! If you want to test early, I'll be happy to squint together with you :)

Star, stupid AF better shows up soon. I think it's time to make DH work abit. BD times! Lol. I was told to continue PIO shots till 10 weeks switch to pills progesterone for another 30 days. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## star25

Haha ilt, already tried that this morning, gor a feeling it will be Fri or sat now, such a pain I just want to start!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Comfy! I'm sorry that you didn't get more eggs. I hope they all fertilize and grow. It really only takes one. Quality is most important. I'll be crossing my fingers for you :thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

Libby: congrats on transfer! And :cold:s!

I'm glad to find another early POASer. I got a squinter on 3dp5dt with my DS. But I also got a BFP on 4dp5dt with my miscarriage. So, an early BFP is no guarantee of success, but it's a possibility! 

I think our clinics tell us to test so late in order to avoid the heartbreak of chemical pregnancy. But I'd rather know that it implanted, just as a data point about how well my lining/uterus works.

If you do test early, FRER (First Response Early Results) is the most sensitive test I know of. Good luck!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - I'm due AF on Sat so sounds like we could be in the clinic for our FET's at the same time lol, providing my stupid cyst has gone! x


----------



## FirstTry

Bump and Star: how long after AF is your transfer? I'm scheduled for March 4 xfer.


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby -- Congrats on being PUPO and on the five frosties!!

Star -- Fx for you!!! Hope damn af shows soon so you can get the ball rolling!!

Comfy -- Don't lose hope!!! 4 is still a good number :hugs:

ILT -- One more week for you now?! I am even counting down for you :dance: 

Bumpsparkle -- FX for you, hun. Hope that cyst is no where to be seen!!!!


Hope you girls have a fab day xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks BMW! I can't wait also :)


----------



## MoBaby

Saturday at 9am is transfer!! I guess this means my babies are all doing well, right?? I'm excited and terrified!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Saturday at 9am is transfer!! I guess this means my babies are all doing well, right?? I'm excited and terrified!

Congrats!!! They didn't tell you how many are still growing? Must be a lot!


----------



## MoBaby

No, they are very generic with their information. They said everybody looks good, be here Saturday. So I think most of them must still be going. I hope so!


----------



## beneathmywing

Great news, Mo!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, you'll be PUPO in 3 days!!! woohoo. I am sure they are confident that there will be some to transfer on Saturday. I asked the nurse on the transfer day if we had any embies to transfer since we didn't have any news after day 3. She said that there would always be an embie or two to transfer if they told you to go in a certain time for transfer. Otherwise, they wouldn't do it or they wouldn't bring the embies to day 5 :).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jaybo I've been thinking the same, I've been pregnant twice and I knew before I tested because of how I felt as the hormones flooded through me! So I think ill know before otd or before I poas, even though ill keep hoping! I would say though that each pregnancy is different symptom wise, my first pregnancy I had a bright red implantation bleed, very sore boobs and lots of cramping to the point I assumed I'd pulled muscles in the gym both in my tummy and under my arms/chest area, second pregnancy, felt icky but none of the previous things happened so I worried I was out!! 

Star, complete ordered me enough progesterone until my otd but said if pregnant I would take it until 7 weeks which is when they do the early scan, so maybe the same for you? 

Comfy, :hugs: try to stay positive sweet. Ill be happy if I get 4 eggs, I'm paranoid in case I don't get any. If a couple fertilise and are good quality that is all you need. This is such a tough journey but don't loose hope, when you hold your baby in your arms every moment of heart ache will be worth it. We are all here for you. Xxx

Mo that's great news!! Very excited for you.

Afm, my drugs arrive on Friday! I've def ovulated now and think af will be here next weekend!! Lovely weekend planned this weekend with our in laws at their holiday home, they are having our dd on sat while we go for a spa day!! A body wrap, facial, lunch and lounging by the pool sauna, steam and jacuzzi with books and magazines. Cannot wait!!


----------



## Jaybo

Comfy - glad you made it through the ER ok. Well done! I hope all you're 4 embies do well over the next few days. Will you get a fertilisation report in the morning? I agree, how wonderful would it be to go to sleep and wake up from the nightmare of infertility! :sleep:

Mo - Great news on your embies! Sounds like they're going strong. does that make it a 4 or 5dt?

Thanks for sharing your bfp symptoms girls. I really hope the cramping is a good sign, I fear it's just the progesterone though as I was having them from before the time of implantation. Just praying my little embie is still doing ok in there!

MrsW - Yay for med! I was so excited to get mine as it meant we were truly on our way. I'll pass on the warning the ladies on this thread gave me - don't be surprised, there are a LOT of them! :haha: Your holiday sounds wonderful, and a great way to relax before you start treatment. Have a lovely time.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, how fun would that be to have transfers same day! Hope the cyst stays away for you xx

Mrs w, how exciting! Complete said early scan would be 7 weeks so probably when stop progesterone too e cannot wait! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo that will be day 5.

ILT: thanks for that info. I'm just praying nothing goes wrong between now and then.

Mrs w so exciting to get started!! Eek!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I am sure everything will be fine. I don't think they will want to "risk" it by bringing the embies to day 5 if none of them are good quality. So no worries. I am sure you'll have at least 2 to transfers from the 9 that you have. When we spoke w/ the Embryologist on transfer day, we had 2 blasties ready to go, 1 at 4 AB (they froze that immediately after the procedure), 3 were lagging behind...like seriously only on day 3, and 2 were bad qualities. But in the end, we got 4 frosties and 2 transferred. So I am pretty confident that everything will work out well for you :D.

Ohh...I forgot to add. I read somewhere that on fertilization day if a lot of eggs did not get fertilized then you have sperms issue. But after they fertilized and a lot of them didn't make it, then it's an egg issue. I know that you were worried about your DH's sperm before. Maybe that'll help :). Or maybe not :(. Either way..things are going to work out :D.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

First - I don't really know when transfer will be as never had a FET cycle before but it sounds as though they plan it for around cd19 and can adjust if lining takes longer to build up. Should be around 25th Feb for me, if all goes to plan (but when does that ever happen in ivf!)


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. Have been a nervous wreck this morning! Embryologist just rang and all 4 were mature and fertilised. Latest hurdle passed! Will ring me tomorrow, hopefully to tell me they're still ok and let me know if transfer will be sat or mon.


----------



## star25

Great news comfy! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Four mature and fertilised, that's ace Comfy :wohoo: 

How are you doing now - are the nerves dissipating? Hope you're taking good care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi all, just a flying visit... Just to add to the cramping/BFP discussion - in my last IVF (which did end in a BFP although sadly not in a viable pregnancy in the end) I was cramping like crazy, just like on the worst day of my period!


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora i'm enjoying a day of merely low level nerves and anxiety! I'm so happy with this mornings news though.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, 4!!!! All of them fertilized yayy. I assumed you are going to have to wait 2 more days to see what happened? 

Mo, 2 more days. Yes...I am counting for you :). 

Jaybo and Beth, how are you ladies doing? 

Star, any sign of AF yet? 

Everyone else...HI! :D


----------



## FirstTry

That's awesome, Comfy!


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy!! How exciting! Congrats :)


----------



## star25

Ilt, still no sign, I'm regretting not starting the provera Saturday now, ive never had my boobs hurt and not got af though so think I'm just going to have to wait it out now, just hope it's here by yhe weekend :(


----------



## beneathmywing

Comfy, that is AMAZING news!!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Great news comfy!


----------



## star25

I think it's starting!! Pleaseee!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I think it's starting!! Pleaseee!

wooooo -- fx!!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hope so star. Keeping things crossed for you.


----------



## MoBaby

Yay star!!!! Come on af!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Finally Star!!! I think we've all been waiting with you :D.


----------



## star25

Lol, couldn't be without you ladies xx


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Sorry I havent posted in a while, been having a problem with my computer and I cant post from my phone but Ive been checking in and reading everyones posts.

ILT: Thanks for your list on the progression/developement after transfer and your symptoms. Ive been getting a bit of cramping today but that could go either way for me from experience. 

Star: So happy AF as finally arrived

Comfy: That is great news that all four fertilised for you!

Mobaby: I had 12eggs fertilise so half made it to day 5

Jaybo: How are you feeling?

BNW and everyone else-:hi:


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby4snoopy said:


> Sorry I havent posted in a while, been having a problem with my computer and I cant post from my phone but Ive been checking in and reading everyones posts.
> 
> ILT: Thanks for your list on the progression/developement after transfer and your symptoms. Ive been getting a bit of cramping today but that could go either way for me from experience.
> 
> Star: So happy AF as finally arrived
> 
> Comfy: That is great news that all four fertilised for you!
> 
> Mobaby: I had 12eggs fertilise so half made it to day 5
> 
> Jaybo: How are you feeling?
> 
> BNW and everyone else-:hi:




Hi, Girlie. How are you?


----------



## Jaybo

Comfy - great fertilisation report! Yay! :happydance:

Star - whohoo for AF! :witch: you must be so relieved she's finally here.

AFM - I'm struggling and been a bit of an emotional wreck the last couple of days :cry: Cramping has continued and got worse, just feels like AF is on her way now (would be due tomorrow). Blah! Sorry for the rant, just finding the TWW hard.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies, hope your all well. Not been on for a while, busy busy with work. Nice to see there's lots happening.

Mo 9 is a great number, good luck for transfer 2mo

Jaybo & Libby how's the tww going?

Star - fingers crossed AF is here, what's your timeline now?

Comfy - 4 fertilised is amazing news!

ILT - how are you keeping

Bump, BMW, aurora how are u guys?

Hi to anyone I've missed.

AFM - first burselin injection this am, nippy wee thing with a nasty wee afterburn. Nice to finally feel like I'm doing something.

Girls I'm really struggling to stay positive just now. I've just got it in my head that this isn't going to work. Why am I finding this PMA thing so difficult??


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks for the good wishes, CMo! Just left my day 9 stim scan: not good. 7 egg follicles but only 3 over 1cm. Risk of cancellation. Back on Monday to check progress. Nothing I can do, they said, just wait and see. Might be we just get a couple but they might be great quality. And lining looks great. So not out. But pretty dire :nope:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Whoop for AF, Star! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, I'm sorry to hear that you are having a rough time. The increasing cramps could be implantation. I did feel more cramps before. Hopefully AF stays away for you. It's hard not to worry. :hugs: feel free to rant as often as you want. I'm always stalking this thread especially when you wake up at 2 am :).

Cmo, good to hear from you. I'm doing well. Occasional nausea, minor cramps, and apparently mild insomnia now. Just know this process do work. It might takes a few time but it works as some of the ladies here have experienced it. Try not to think too much about it. I know it's hard but unfortunately for us....this is the way to go. So hang in there Cmo :hugs:

Aurora, sorry to hear about the scan report. Did they adjust your meds? 3 is better than nothing. 

I'm sorry that some of us are having a hard time. There were times I would just lay on the couch flat, put both of my hands on my lower belly, took a few deep breaths, empty my mind, and told myself what I want my body to do. Either for the follicles to grow or for the embies to implant. I also imagined growing follicles and implanting blasties. For whatever reason, it helps with my stress level. Btw, I have never meditate before so I don't know if you call that meditation. All I know is that I want a positive vibe for myself. I still do it now. It's comforting to me. Hopefully that can help lower the stress level. It's a hard process ladies. Hang in there!


----------



## Comfycushions

Sorry people are having a tough day.:hugs:

Jaybo, hoping the cramping is in fact a good thing. Also hope you're being extra kind to yourself.:hugs:

Cmo, great news that you've started your injections. Some of mine stung but by no means all. Maybe tomorrows wont hurt at all. I don't have any tips for staying positive as I've been resolutely negative! Being negative can't affect outcome though. I think we just need to take it one day at a time and enjoy distractions where we can.:hugs:

Aurora, so sorry about todays scan. I really hope things look better by Monday.:hugs:

Afm just waiting for embryoligist to call. Trying to be all:coffee: but feeling more [-o&lt;


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Everyone.

Jaybo- please feel free to rant thats what were here for! I experienced a good amount of cramping yesterday but nothing so far today. Cramping on an off during the TWW would be usual for me so Im still abit worried too. Hope your feling better soon:hugs:

Mo-Good luck with the transfer, FX

Comfy-Hope you get good news from the embryologist, FX

Cmo-I experienced some burning after injectiing at times with Bruserline and definitely some major headaches. Not sure if it was them or the stims but I had some serious anger issues while injecting! Completely gone once I stopped! Hope it goes okay for you

Aurora-So sorry about your scan news, hope you get what you need xx


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry i've been awol, needed some time to myself I think. Can't believe everything that I have missed!!

Will read all the way back later today but quick replies to those I can see without scrolling:

Mo - Is it your transfer today?? If so good luck and can't wait to hear that you are PUPO.

Comfy - lol it is very hard to keep our col when waiting for the embryologist to call - FX'd it's good news

Jaybo - hope the cramps are just implantation. So hard not to worry but the others are talking sense :hugs:

Star - OMG Af is here?! Fab news chick, is that you ready to get going now or do you have to wait until further into your cycle? (Sorry I know you've told us before but I can't remember).

CMo - it's so hard to be positive all the time I think we can't help but try to protect ourselves a little bit. I don't really know why we bother since it's devastating anyway if it doesnt work. I have no tips for feeling more positive but hope that it passes for you.

Aurora - posted in your diary sweetie :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :flower:

I've not been in a great place the last few days. My comute is nearly 6 hours a day at the minute and is taking its toll on me as you'd expect but I had acupuncture last night so feel better today. Transfer on Weds next week so starting to feel nervous/terrified/excited etc. It all feels a bit surreal without an EC!

xxx


----------



## star25

Jaybo, fingers crossed it's a good sign :)

Cmo, it's so hard to stay positive but with us all sticking together we will be fine :)

Aurora, hope your happier with Mondays scan but 4 will still be good :)

Lizzie, you must be knackered!! Rest when u can and yay for transfer! Yes af is here and it's killing me stomach is agony, good news is baseline went well and started estrogen today, go bk Mon 16th for scan to check progress amd if all ok transfer a week later, finally!!


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo stay positive! I had cramps.

Cmo yay for starting!

Aurora: fx things change. Did your meds change?fx for Monday.
Comfy I hate waiting for that call!! 

Transfer tomorrow at 9am! I'm a nervous wreck. Pelvic discomfort seems to have flared back up. I started progesterone suppositories the other day-yuck! I'll be sure to update after transfer.


----------



## amoreamy

Is it way too late to join?? I thought everyone would be way ahead of me but it looks as though there's loads of different stages so can I join you too? :)

I'm on day 10 of buserelin. Just started my breakthough bleed so waiting for scan either Wed or Fri next week (either 5 or 7 days time). Apparently the buserlin can make you bleed for longer than normal? :shrug:

I hope this is a lucky thread!! :dust:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, I remember being on pins and needles waiting for my nurse to call for fertilization report. Hopefully they'll call soon :). 

Lizzie, 6 hours/day?? Woww. That's crazy commute. Are you guys thinking of moving closer to your office later? I'm just being nosy by the way :p. Don't feel that you have to answer :). DH has to commute for 2 hr and he's already not liking it. FX for Wednesday. It'll come before you know it. I am waiting for Wednesday too! :D

Star, I am super excited for you! It's finally almost here. :D

Mo, tomorrow is a great day! I am also excited for you! Btw, how many times per day do you have to take the suppositories? I will have to take those when I hit 10 weeks mark 3 times per day and it comes in pill form. I am just wondering how am I suppose to do it at work!Should I sit around the toilet for a bit before moving around? At this point, I think I prefer the shots :p. 

Hi Amor, welcome! We do have a lot of ladies at different stages. The OP decided to leave BnB for personal reason so the thread title has been the same since :). But, I think we have a couple ladies who are starting in March also. Unfortunately, I wasn't on Buserilin but I am sure the other ladies have answer for you.


----------



## lizzie78

Hi amoreamy and welcome - we are all over the place so the more the merrier althoug I apologise in advance that I see to have pre-baby/IVF brain and frequently forget updates and miss things! Buserelin can delay an AF starting and can prolong or generally emss about with it when it arrives. Don't worry it's all normal and it disappears again eventually ;)

ILT ha ha be as nosy as you like. We can't move unfortunately as we have 50% custody of my stepson so have to be where his school and mum are, at least for a few more years. I just moved jobs in November and knew it was going to be difficult but i am 1000 times happier than where I was before which I'm hoping will help with the IVF result. I'm not sure what to do about the travelling as DH doesnt like me being away overnight and its half the price to drive home than it is to stay away in any case. Hopefully i will get used to it or end up with a day or two in different offices at some point. I keep telling myself that this is as bad as it's going to get with all the hormones coursing through me :)


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls,

Hugs to everyone having a tough time at the moment. :hugs: Gosh this is difficult eh!

CMo - great you've started injections. I find it so difficult to stay positive too. I think they should send us boxes of PMA with all the meds they send out.

Arora - sorry your scan didn't go as hoped. :hugs: Mine grew a lot in the last few days of stims. I hope yours have a growth spurt over the weekend. Have they changed your meds at all?

ILT - thanks for the relaxation tips. I've spent the afternoon curled up on the sofa with the cat watching films, so feeling much better now. Hope your doing well and sickness and insomnia are not too bad.

Libby - hope your hanging in there!! Sorry about the cramping, hopefully it's a good sign for both of us!![-o&lt;

Star - so exciting that you've started meds. :happydance:

Lizzy - Sorry you've not been feeling great, with a 6 hour commute it's no wonder your exausted! I do a 4 hour round trip and can't imagine adding another 2 to it. Good luck for transfer next week.

Comfy - hope you get good news from the embryologist. I was a nerous wreck waiting for them to call before my transfer!

Mo - transfer tomorrow. Yay! So exciting. Are you planning to transfer one or two? I can't remember if you said before. Hope the pelvic pain subsides before then. And I'm totally with you on the suposotries - yuck! 

Amore - Hi! :wave: welcome. After downregging on buserlin I had a very light period that only lasted a couple of days, but I don't know how usual this is.


----------



## star25

Welcome amore, we're all at different stages so not too late to join :) 
Ive only taken buserelin as a trigger so cant help with the bleeding I'm afraid 

Thank you for all your support ladies :)


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you everyone! At the moment it seems quite light, albeit crampy, so we'll see! I'm looking forward to moving to the next stage, as down regging is clearly not my thing.

Very happy to join in at last :kiss:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, I see. As long as you are happy with it, that's the most important part. It's hard to find a job where you can be totally happy. So Yaay for finding one! wait...are you driving? For whatever reason, I thought you take the train. Maybe that's someone else. 

Jaybo, during my "TWW" time, my 45lbs dog curled up in front of my stomach pretty often. I told DH that he was roosting. I have 2 eggs in my stomach that need the warmth of his body :D. He is my mother hen :). The sickness comes and go unexpectedly through out the day. I am not even thinking about it anymore lol. As long as it doesn't come while I am driving on the freeway, I am good. I do have lots of doggie bags in my car and already used it once. Very handy. Safe me from having to clean up puke in my car :D. When is your OTD again Jaybo? Some time next week?


----------



## Jaybo

Haha ILT. Your dog sounds so cute! Love the idea of him roosting on your eggs, my cat's been doing that a lot this week too.

OTD is next Saturday (14/02). I was thinking of testing this Sun, which would be 8dp3dt, but DH wants me to wait until OTD.


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi amoreamy. I think my down reg period was a bit heavier than normal. I already can't really remember.

Lizzie, poor you and your killer commute. Glad you feel a bit better after acupuncture. Not long to go for you know!

Ilt sorry about the insomnia and the nausea. So cute about your doggie.

Mo, pupo tomorrow, yay!!

Star, hooray af turned up and you're good to go. Boo it's so painful though.

My four embryos survived the night. There's a 2, a 3, a 4 and a 5 cell. Transfer is 9.45 tomorrow. We're to decide in the morning whether to transfer 2. I feel prepared to risk twins if it'd improve our chances. Quite frankly I'd try anything!!

The cat continues to survive as well.


----------



## Jaybo

Fantastic news comfy! Good luck with your transfer tomorrow. Glad to hear the cat's doing well too - what a fighter!


----------



## MoBaby

Me and comfy will be pupo in the morning!!! Yay!!!


----------



## star25

So pleased for you comfy and mobaby! good luck for tomoro and happy to hear about thr cat also comfy xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, hey..if you are ready to test on Sunday, do it. Your DH doesn't know how insane it feels like not knowing lol. He doesn't need to know :p. I did my test super early in the morning...like 3am when I wanted to go pee. Luckily, all my tests are on the other bathroom. So I'd sneak out while he was sleeping with my phone and tablet and sat around in the bathroom a bit :D. I just felt that I had more concentrated pee so I couldn't doubt myself when I see the result. It was a legit Pee alright :D. 

Comfy, EEEKKKK!!! Transfer 2! Let's see if we both can get twins out of it :D. That cat of your is a figther! Just like Momma :D. 

OMG, we have 2 transfers tomorrow. Mo and Comfy :D. Yaayy.


----------



## MoBaby

I have to decide to tomorrow how many to transfer. Its a difficult decision on my part. My RE says transfer just 1. BUT I have been pregnant 3 times (not counting the chemicals) and from the double embryo transfer have never been pregnant with twins. I did get pregnant on a single embryo from a fet cycle. So I know single transfers work I am just stuck on what to do. 

Here is the dilemma: My uterus is not normal. So carrying twins is likely to be very difficult for me and very high risk. I am already high risk for uterine rupture and limited space with one. So I know I do not want to get pregnant with twins. But I never have had luck with one transfer either. My son was a result of two transferred. 

I am going to discuss it with the RE tomorrow and the embryologist. For sure if there is one that can be transferred but not frozen it will go back in me.


----------



## star25

I can understand your dillema mobaby, go with your instinct as in sure you will make the right decision thats best for you xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, that sounds like a difficult decision. But I am sure your RE and embryologist can guide you toward the right path. I don't know if this will help you with decision making. My friend did her first IVF w/ 2 embies and only 1 implanted. She recently did FET and transferred 2 more embies and again...only 1 implanted. In between the fresh and FET, she got pregnant naturally with 1 baby :).


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Good luck for 2mrw Mo and Comfy!! Very excited for you! x

Star - Congrats on starting! Let me know how you get on with the tabs; are you on progynova?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

good luck tomorrow Mo and Comfy

Jaybo- I wasthinkning of testing on Monday-7dp5dt-but now Im really freaking as Ive had pretty strong cramps in lower tummy and back all evening-it feels like before my period comes:cry:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks guys. No change to meds - do some clinics do that then? 

Hi Amoreamy!

Hang in there ladies, we have each other at least! It's such a comfort to me.

I'm going to go home and try to train a kitty to warm my eggies :cat:

Will try to get on laptop so I can properly write to everyone's updates xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, so you are only 4dp5dt right? I did experience mild back pain and definitely cramping. At some points, it hurts pretty bad that I couldn't walk until it passed. So hang in there. It might be implantation pain! 

Aurora, my clinic adjusted my meds based on my response through ultrasound and bloodwork. Just grab kitty and put kitty on your belly! hahaahaha. They are so nice and warm anyway perfect for the cold weather :). 

Not sure if anyone is familiar with Theo and Beau but they are soooo cute sleeping together since puppy and baby. https://instagram.com/mommasgonecity


----------



## beneathmywing

Whoa this thread really moves fast! Let me try my best to mention everyone now lol sorry if I leave anyone out. 

Jaybo -- I hope the cramping isnt af!!! Hang in there, hun!! I know the tww is the hardest part of this all.

Cmo -- yay on starting burselin! Sorry to hear you aren't feeling so positive. This process can definitely make you feel that way and it is normal. Just take it one day at a time. 

Aurora -- Hope your follies hit a growth spurt and they catch up for you sweetie!! 

Lizzie -- that commute is insane! I can imagine that is tiring. I hope Wednesday comes fast for you.

Star -- woooo!!!! So happy your scan went well and you are finally starting. Hope af eases up for you. 

Mobaby -- good luck for your transfer tomorrow! 

Amore -- welcome!! This thread is a lot more busier than the other one we are on and they're a lot more girls on here. Glad you joined us!! 

ILT -- I may have to use your relaxation tips during my IVF this time. Hope you're doing okay. Less than a week for your scan now yay!! 

Comfy -- Great news about your embies!! Good luck tomorrow! Glad to hear your cat is still holding on. 


I think I got everyone!!!! 


AFM: af should be here in like nine or ten days for me. So I'll just be hanging around lol


----------



## Comfycushions

Libby I hope the cramps are just your baby making itself more at home.

Mo, that's a really, really difficult decision. Hope you get the help you need to make it.

Ilt I like your plan of joining you in the task of twin growing!

Aurora best of luck with cat training. All mine seems to do is stomp on my ovaries, not a good incubator.

Thanks for all the supportive cheerleading today. This group is the best!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I also really like rubbing my belly lately ahahahhaha. But seriously though, rubbing it after the shoots felt really good. No bruises...no pain. Now if I can only do that with my upper quadrant of my butt, I'd be happy. Alas...belly rubbing is much more fun than ass rubbing! HAh! PIO is killing me lol. 

Comfy, time for a secret meeting to plan out twin brewing time ahahahah. 

So, I read recently there is this company called Uber (they are kind like a taxi service operated by ordinary people like you and me) offers to deliver puppy to your office or home. For $30, you get to play with puppy for 15 minutes. I so want to do it. Unfortunately, they don't deliver in my area. I thought that's such a genius idea. Maybe it'll help with animal adoptions :). Dog cuddler for IVF patients....$30/hour for roosting on embryos= a baby = priceless. LOL! Sorry...I am a bit tired and starting to come out with crazy ideas :p.


----------



## Jaybo

Libby4snoopy said:


> Jaybo- I wasthinkning of testing on Monday-7dp5dt-but now Im really freaking as Ive had pretty strong cramps in lower tummy and back all evening-it feels like before my period comes:cry:

Libby sorry you're feeling like this hon. This is exactly how I've been feeling all afternoon. It's horrible. :cry: But there are so many ladies who say they've had bad AF pains before getting a BFP, so I'm trying not to completely lose hope just yet! I really hope AF stays away for both of us. x x


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I also really like rubbing my belly lately ahahahhaha. But seriously though, rubbing it after the shoots felt really good. No bruises...no pain. Now if I can only do that with my upper quadrant of my butt, I'd be happy. Alas...belly rubbing is much more fun than ass rubbing! HAh! PIO is killing me lol.
> 
> Comfy, time for a secret meeting to plan out twin brewing time ahahahah.
> 
> So, I read recently there is this company called Uber (they are kind like a taxi service operated by ordinary people like you and me) offers to deliver puppy to your office or home. For $30, you get to play with puppy for 15 minutes. I so want to do it. Unfortunately, they don't deliver in my area. I thought that's such a genius idea. Maybe it'll help with animal adoptions :). Dog cuddler for IVF patients....$30/hour for roosting on embryos= a baby = priceless. LOL! Sorry...I am a bit tired and starting to come out with crazy ideas :p.

Have dh rub your ass for you!!! Im sure he'd like that hahahah


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, that's a good one! I don't want him to get too excited though since I am not sure if we can BD yet. Nurse told us no BD until after the OTD but I kept forgetting to ask her when could we BD ahahahah. Poor guy hasn't got some for a little over a month now. oopss.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, that's a good one! I don't want him to get too excited though since I am not sure if we can BD yet. Nurse told us no BD until after the OTD but I kept forgetting to ask her when could we BD ahahahah. Poor guy hasn't got some for a little over a month now. oopss.

These poor men!!!! Lol


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks for all the support ladies.

ILT:Yep Im 4dp5dt. Thanks for sahring your excperience, its comforting to me

Jaybo: Feeling a little better now, cramps have stopped.They were pretty strong on and off for 2 or 3 hrs so was pretty disheartening.
How ru feeling:hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

Thanks bumpsparkle, yes thats what I'm on then crinone gel when they say I'm ready, are you still expecting af tomoro? Will you have to phone Mon am for baseline? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, I'm glad to help. Hang in there. Not long now. :)


----------



## FirstTry

I support all early :test:ing! But I also understand wanting to enjoy a longer time being PUPO in case things don't work out this cycle. Looking forward to everyone's BFPs whether on a stick or via a stick in the arm.


----------



## star25

Beneath, not long for you now! X


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - bet you're enjoying taking tabs rather than injections! I think I was told I would be taking 4 a day, is that what you're doing and if so are they all at once (ie in the morning) or spread throughout the day?

AF due 2day but no sign other than sore boobs y'day. I'm usually pretty regular so shouldn't be too far away and hoping to phone on Monday for baseline. Last month they made me wait til the Tuesday for baseline as AF arrived on the Sunday so I'm kinda hoping she arrives 2day!  x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I take it that you'll test early then? So excited! Can't wait to squint together with you. 

Star, not to long now!

Bump, hopefully AF arrives for you today.

BMW, I have a good feeling for this Wednesday. So the possibility of a package of meds for you is about 75% now :p. Btw, have you asked your clinic if anyone donated their leftover meds?

Jaybo, beth, and libby hope you ladies are well. Hang in there. Not to long for OTD now. 

Mo and Comfy, FX today future PUPO!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I'm on 4 a day too, yesterday I took them at lunchtime after scan and then today start taking them in the morning all at once, its so much nicer with tablets and just 1 injecton day of transfer, theyre tiny tablets too so thats good! 
I'm so glad my af started thurs night so I could go Fri am, thought they might say go Mon but by Fri am it's was in pretty full flow, they were busy but went in at 12, a 5hr round trip for a
2 minute scan! Cant wait for you to start too, surely they can let you go Mon if af starts sun?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star. It's usually been the case before that Monday's ok but perhaps they were just really busy last month. I think it's becoz it's a FET as they were trying to fit me in before I mentioned that lol!

Hope my scan is only also 2 mins and I don't need a blood test this time!

Hope the tabs have little or no side effects and come the 16th you're ready to book your transfer, yay! 

Hoping Mo and Comfy get on ok with transfers today x


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! Transferred one perfect grade a embryo! There are 2-3 they are watching to freeze tomorrow. But not sure if they will expand enough. Everyone was okay with 1 transferred including me since it was so perfect.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## star25

Brilliant mobaby, what a perfect picture too xx


----------



## lizzie78

Mo that is an amazing looking embie! Congrats on being PUPO xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT -- aww thanks hun :hugs: i did ask my clinic, they dont have anything as of now!! 

Bump -- hope AF shows for you soon!! 

Mobaby -- congrats!!!! What a beautiful blast!!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Congrats Mo hope it all goes well for you

Comfy-Any news?

Jaybo-How are you today? Any cramping or symptoms? I havent had any cramping today. Absolutely no symptoms!

Everyone else :hi:


----------



## Comfycushions

Congrats Mo!!

I had two transferred this morning. One 4 and one 7 cell. Both showing some fragmentation. The other two stopped developing over night. Feel a bit dejected but realise how lucky I am to have made it to transfer.


----------



## Jaybo

Mo, Comfy congrats your trasfers. Hope you're both feeling okay.

Mo - what a wonderful picture. <3

Libby - Glad you're feeling a bit better today. My cramps got worse through the night and I could have sworn I was going to wake up to AF. But same here today...nothing, no AF, no cramps or twinges, not a symptom in sight! :shrug: How bizarre we've had the same feelings on the same dpt.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## beneathmywing

Congrats on being PUPO comfy!!!


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy, chin up it always amazes me how many bfps come from embies that seemed to be the underdogs. Best place for them is back in you so they could be coming on in leaps and bounds already xxx


----------



## star25

Congratulations comfy! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy embryos do better inside than out so fx for you!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Comfy and Mo! Looking forward to your BFPs!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Congrats on being PUPO Mo and Comfy!!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, any sign of af?


----------



## amoreamy

Congrats comfy and mo :)


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone! So I'm currently having my breakthrough bleed waiting to have my scan and blood test either on Wed or Fri to start my stims. Excited to be moving on to the next stage.

I'm going to be on Merional, does anyone have any experience of it? I haven't seen the name all that much before so I was hoping somebody might know what its like!


----------



## star25

Hi amore, I havent heard of it before, good luck for scan this week, you must be excited starting stimms soon!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congrats on being PUPO ladies and definitely agree that I've seen lots of BFPs from the seeming 'underdogs' as Lizzie put it. Ooh, I wonder if the current symptomless experience is the calm before the storm of BFP excitement, Jaybo and Libby! :dust: 

AFM, meh. Praying for a miracle at my scan in the morning and that at least a few eggs have spurted on to a size we can work with!


----------



## amoreamy

star25 said:


> Hi amore, I havent heard of it before, good luck for scan this week, you must be excited starting stimms soon!

Very excited! :flower:


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck, Aurora!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo and Comfy, congrats PUPO!

Comfy, echoing what everyone else said. I thought that we were only going to have 1 frosty since 2 were bad and the other two were behind in term of growth. In the end, we have 4 frosties with excellent grades. They just took a while to develop. So you never know :)

Jaybo and Libby, 5 days after transfer, the cramping lessened for me. So I think that's a really good sign. OHhhh, my other sign was it hurts after I finish peeing. It felt like UTI but the source of pain came from the middle of my body. I'm excited for both of you! 

Amor, not too long for you now. Unfortunately, I've never heard of merional before. Hopefully, someone else did.

Aurora, crossing my fingers that there will be more eggs growing over the weekend.


----------



## MoBaby

Fx aurora!!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Morning Ladies,

Comfy and Mo-Congrats! How ru feeling today?

Jaybo-Any symptoms today? I had back pain yesterday that was about it though not sure if thats a BFP or AF symptom for me!

ILT -Thanks for the sharing your symptoms with us again. Ive not had anymore cramps just more slight niggling feeling and some back pain yesterday. Today Im noticing a pulling somewhere between my belly button and pelvis.

Aurora-Good luck for your scan tomorrow. FX

Amore-Ive never heard of that drug either sorry. Good luck with stims!

Does anyone knowwhen the trigger shot should leave your body and no longer influence a test?


Star, FirstTry and Bumpsparkle-:hi:


----------



## Jaybo

Ohh how exciting ILT, I hope it's a good sign for us too. Not much cramping today just a few sharp pains in my left side :shrug: and a bit of dizzyness (which I may be imagining!) :blush: I was too scared to test this morning, so I'm going to try and hold out till next weekend now so as to avoid a breakdown at work during the week!

Libby - how are you? Are you still planning on testing tomorrow?

Arora - tons of luck for your scan tomorrow. I really hope you get some good news.

Amore - Yay for starting stims! Sorry I've not heard of merianol either.


----------



## Jaybo

Sorry Libby posted at the same time. The pulling sounds promising. I've heard the trigger should be out of your system by 10 days, but I tested a few days ago and it was definitely gone then.


----------



## BethK

Hi everyone!

Congrats Mo and Comfy, welcome to the 2ww.

I'm now 6dp3dt, had 2 put back, 1 8 cell and 1 compaction.

I've had loads of symptoms and was convinced I was pregnant, took a test yesterday and today but very clear bfn without a hint of a line. I've had no implantation pain or bleed :(

I have sore boobs but they were sore before transfer, I've felt loads of punching and stretching in my uterus, really thirsty, instant erect nipples.

But I've felt all these before, on my bfn's I was convinced it'd worked. On my bfp I was convinced it hadn't worked due to lack of symptoms and bad emotional mood swings.

This time it's like my bfn's :(


----------



## MoBaby

beth you are way too early!! dont count yourself out yet :)


----------



## star25

Symptoms are sounding promising ladies, you too Beth, no way your out yet! 

Aurora, hope all goes well tomoro xx


----------



## Jaybo

I agree Beth, 6dp3dt is definitely too early! Don't lose hope!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, my trigger was gone at 3dp5dt. I think your symptoms sound really promising.I still have lower back pain/soreness till now.

Glad I can share my symptoms with you! I understand how nerve wracking "TWW" is :). Test whenever you feel comfortable. :)

Beth, I agree with everyone else. Don't give up yet.

Mo and Comfy, how are you doing?


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone, it's hard to stay positive when the symptoms are the same as my bfn cycles :(

I'm pleased we'll know either way this week, the 2ww is the worst bit :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, when is OTD? Are you thinking of testing again before that?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ILT! Doing great...and now even better since I got the call of my life:

5 yes 5 frozen embryos!!!! I am absolutely amazed!! Truly can not believe it! Quality over quantity for sure :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo! Woohoooo. 5 is excellent! Congrats!


----------



## FirstTry

That's incredible, Mo!!! You've gotta have at least one good one in the bunch :thumbup:

Symptom spotting: Pulling and dizziness are both great signs! I felt slightly woozy with my first BFP. 

Beth: I'm a fan of early testing, but 5dp3dt is too early to draw conclusions. But maybe in a couple of days, like 8dp3dt...


----------



## Jaybo

Wow that's amazing news Mo! :wohoo:


----------



## BethK

Yes I'm thinking of trying again from 8dp3dt, that would be Tuesday, my OTD is a week tomorrow.

Wow Mo 5 is incredible! :)


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Jabo and ILT: Yes Im still planning to test tomorrow unless I loose my nerve before then! Hope the dizziness is a positive symptom

Mo: 5 frozen is great news! Congrats!

Beth: Dont loose hope. I think the other ladies are right about it being too early to really tell :hugs:

Star and FirstTry: Thanks for the support x


----------



## beneathmywing

Amore -- Good luck at your scan. You'll be starting in no time!! I haven't hear of Merional either. 

Aurora -- FX for your scan! 

Libby and Jaybo -- Hope your symptoms are good signs! Can't wait to see your bfp's =)

Beth -- Still early for you, hun! Don't lose hope.

Mobaby -- Awesome news!!! Woo hoooo.


AFM: Little over a week wait for me now. Hope this week flies by.


----------



## BethK

Thanks Libby & BMW X


----------



## Jaybo

Good luck testing tomorrow Libby, I'll be keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you.

Beth - hope you get your BFP when you test again in a couple of days.

BMW - one week to go, how exciting! Hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, just a very quick check in, hubby, dd and I are all sick :( we've all got coughs, colds and shivery, sweaty, just feeling general yuck. Poor dd is in a terrible state bless and very tearful and sleeping most of the time. Luckily we were with my in laws this weekend so they could help out.

Mo 5 frostiness is absolutely amazing! Ill be delighted with 1 or 2 but 5, wow you must be ecstatic, congrats!! 

Beth try to stay positive, easier said than done I know but it could easily be too early yet. Look after yourself xx

Libby and jaybo both your cramping and symptoms sound very promising!! Here's to some more bfps very soon!! 

I'm on af count down now! I think she's due next weekend, woo hoo. My drugs all arrived Friday so I am good to go once af is here and I've had my baseline scan.

BMW your countdown is on too!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies, just a very quick check in, hubby, dd and I are all sick :( we've all got coughs, colds and shivery, sweaty, just feeling general yuck. Poor dd is in a terrible state bless and very tearful and sleeping most of the time. Luckily we were with my in laws this weekend so they could help out.
> 
> Mo 5 frostiness is absolutely amazing! Ill be delighted with 1 or 2 but 5, wow you must be ecstatic, congrats!!
> 
> Beth try to stay positive, easier said than done I know but it could easily be too early yet. Look after yourself xx
> 
> Libby and jaybo both your cramping and symptoms sound very promising!! Here's to some more bfps very soon!!
> 
> I'm on af count down now! I think she's due next weekend, woo hoo. My drugs all arrived Friday so I am good to go once af is here and I've had my baseline scan.
> 
> BMW your countdown is on too!!

Oh, no!! I hope you all feel better soon!!!

We should be starting within the same few days of eachother then! Im thinking af will be here anytime between Sunday/Monday. Woohoo!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

FirstTry said:


> Good luck, Aurora!

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Well done Mo, that's great! 

Beth - don't lose heart yet - symptoms seem to mean so little really - its like reading tealeaves or something really when we symptom-spot I think. I have had 3 BFPs and more BFNs than I like to remember, and really in all honesty I can't say there was anything consistent between them. I've had so many 'I'm sure I'm pregnant' or 'I'm sure I'm not' moments and been completely wrong :haha: Good luck for your next test.

I think with trigger, it depends how much you use - should be 5 days for 5,000 pregnyl or 10 days for 10,000 pregnyl, I was told but not sure how accurate this is, might depend on how our bodies individually process stuff maybe? :shrug:

I've been reviewing my stats and last cycle we had the same number of eggs, they were larger at this stage, but the lining was thinner and oestrogen was lower. Its so frustrating that my eggs/follies just seem so small/slow this time, especially as I've worked so hard to try to improve their quality with all the DHEA and what not. I'm wondering whether to just go ahead even if we might only get two eggs and just hope against hope that they fertilise and develop. Hey, if nothing else I will get my anaesthetic experience :wacko: 
I am just kidding of course, trying to make light of a situation which is actually making me pretty damn miserable!! But what do you guys think - would you go ahead with the chance of only retrieving like two eggs? I am only after one baby after all! And at least there'd be a (dim) chance that way, whereas cancellation obviously doesn't have any chance. But part of me thinks that if we cancel, we might be able to get enough money refunded to try once more, and to try to get more eggs again? Eurgh, I wish we were rich! Not for material stuff but just for lovely IVF drugs! 

Speaking of which, I've never heard of Meronial, Amoreamy - will have to do some research [opens Google in new tab]...


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> Well done Mo, that's great!
> 
> Beth - don't lose heart yet - symptoms seem to mean so little really - its like reading tealeaves or something really when we symptom-spot I think. I have had 3 BFPs and more BFNs than I like to remember, and really in all honesty I can't say there was anything consistent between them. I've had so many 'I'm sure I'm pregnant' or 'I'm sure I'm not' moments and been completely wrong :haha: Good luck for your next test.
> 
> I think with trigger, it depends how much you use - should be 5 days for 5,000 pregnyl or 10 days for 10,000 pregnyl, I was told but not sure how accurate this is, might depend on how our bodies individually process stuff maybe? :shrug:
> 
> I've been reviewing my stats and last cycle we had the same number of eggs, they were larger at this stage, but the lining was thinner and oestrogen was lower. Its so frustrating that my eggs/follies just seem so small/slow this time, especially as I've worked so hard to try to improve their quality with all the DHEA and what not. I'm wondering whether to just go ahead even if we might only get two eggs and just hope against hope that they fertilise and develop. Hey, if nothing else I will get my anaesthetic experience :wacko:
> I am just kidding of course, trying to make light of a situation which is actually making me pretty damn miserable!! But what do you guys think - would you go ahead with the chance of only retrieving like two eggs? I am only after one baby after all! And at least there'd be a (dim) chance that way, whereas cancellation obviously doesn't have any chance. But part of me thinks that if we cancel, we might be able to get enough money refunded to try once more, and to try to get more eggs again? Eurgh, I wish we were rich! Not for material stuff but just for lovely IVF drugs!
> 
> Speaking of which, I've never heard of Meronial, Amoreamy - will have to do some research [opens Google in new tab]...




I was in your shoes back in November. I had 4-5 follies, but only 2 were of size and the others stopped growing. My re made me decide on going forward and only having 2 eggs and then pray that they actually fertilize or cancel and do IUI instead. I decided to cancel because it would have killed me to have zero fertilize and spend all that money, like you said, plus seeing as how the other follies stopped growing I was afraid their quality wasn't the best. I got a refund of the services not used and am trying again hoping for better chance this time. It is a hard decision and I cried and cried about it, but end of the day you just have to do what's right for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Still playing the waiting for AF game *sigh*


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Still playing the waiting for AF game *sigh*

Hope it shows soon! When are you/were you expecting it?


----------



## MoBaby

Bumpsparkle hate waiting for af! Hope it comes soon enough.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I feel your frustration, hope its here soon 

Mrs w, hope you all feel better soon readyfor your cycle! 

Beneath, nearly time for you too, looks like you and Mrs w will be together :)

Afm, counting down the day's til Mondays scan, so far a bit spotty from the estrogen I think as not normally spotty now!


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora good luck for the scan this morning xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Morning ladies!

Mo that's great news about the frosties. Brilliant!:happydance:

Beth, I agree, don't give up hope yet. Hoping you have better news in a couple of days.

Good luck this morning Libby if you decide test.

Jaybo, hope you're ok, think maybe I missed if you were testing.

Aurora really hoping your scan looks better this morning. I'll be thinking of you.:hugs:

Sorry to all the people I haven't mentioned-it's tricky when you miss a couple of days! But great there's so many of us chatting away!!

I've just been lying low. My innards still feel a bit bruised and tender. Think I expected to feel different somehow but I feel just the same (apart from the sensation of leaking cyclogest-lol sorry tmi):haha:

Taking the cat to be put to sleep this morning. :cry: DH says she was waiting to make sure our babies to be here safe before she left us. I'm not sure if I think that's more creepy that cute!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BMW - AF was due Sat but I guess I'll just have to be more patient 

Good luck to those with scans and testing today! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks BMW, Lizzie, Comfy and all for your good wishes :hug:

My body continues to be random - the three larger eggs spurted like crazy and are now all ready :shrug: but the other four have done bugger all, so not sure if should wait and hope they catch up but risk the ready ones over-ripening, or just go with those three and hope against hope they fertilise and become embryos. Gah, it's never easy... 

Leaking cyclogest, oh yes I remember it well - a certified knicker-ruiner, that is. Even pads seemed unable to stop its waxy destruction of perfectly fine pants!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Comfy, thinking of your lovely kitty. So sorry :hugs:

BMW, thanks for sharing your story. Low reserve is so cruel. We never did iui (as DH :spermy: are so lazy, those egg-shy skivers!) but I sometimes wonder if we need to consider it more as IVF just doesn't seem to suit my terrible egg supply! We've had two natural BFPs but we just don't know why we've never had a sticky one - had all the tests but nothing found. It must feel even more unfair for you and DH as at least I know my declining age is probably a factor. Fx this is your lucky cycle xxx


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Bfn


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Libby :hugs:

Do you want to talk/rant or just need some time? Forgive me but I can't recall what dpt you are at but I know a bfn is always heartbreaking no matter when xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry Libby, now found/remembered it's 7dp5dt. Thinking of you so much and hoping you've got some good support with you right now.


----------



## star25

So sorry libby, when is otd? Sending you hugs xx

Comfy, sorry about your poor cat :( xx

Aurora, good news theyve had a spurt, one of them could well be your baby so stay positive, like we say we only need one xx


----------



## CMo

Morning ladies

Libby so sorry to hear your news. Is today OTD?

How is everyone else? Anyone near testing this week?

I'm on day 4 of burselin. Got my scan on thurs to see if I'm ready to move onto stims. Can I ask, should af appear at some point? I've taken 2 weeks of the pill now onto my week of injections then straight onto stims with no gap. Wasn't sure if af should appear before starting stims? Xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora that's really tough. What did your clinic suggest? It's true those 3 could all be super. It's so frustrating when our bodies mess about and make this even tougher than it is already.

Libby I'm so, so sorry to hear your news.:hugs:

Mo I did have a bleed after about 10 days on the evil buserelin but I didn't do bcp so I don't know what would be expected in those circumstances. Hope Thursday's scan show you good to go.

Bump, sorry af still being elusive.

Cat went when we popped to the shop. Glad she didn't have to go to vet.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, I'm sorry for the bfn :hugs:

Comfy, loss of a pet is never easy as they are part of your family and life :hugs:

Bump, hopefully AF arrives sooner than Saturday. 

BMW, not to long now. 

Aurora, hopefully the other 4 will have a bit of a growth spurt. When is your trigger?

Cmo, AF showed up 2 days after I started stim and nurse did warn me about that. It's pretty normal. Yaaayy for starting stim.


----------



## MoBaby

Libby :( :hugs:
Comfy sorry about the cat. I have a cat over 17 yes old. I dread the day he's gone :(

Aurora: I wouldn't risk losing those eggs. The others likely aren't as good quality than those 3. They may catch up with trigger as well. 

Afm: I have 3 days off to obsess over things lol. M-w is usually stressful at work for me so I didn't want to be bothered with that so I'm not working. I'll take LO to school today so I can relax and maybe tidy up a bit around the house. I'll find someone to hang out with tomorrow and Wednesday. I'm using vaginally progesterone as well. It's awful. 2dpt. 1 week to go!


----------



## FirstTry

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Libby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## star25

Sorry to hear of the cat comfy, nicer that it was at home though and not at the vets xx

Cmo, sorry I cant help as was on short protocol, good news for stimming soon though :)


----------



## BethK

So sorry Libby. I was going to test today too, i'd be 7dp3dt but i don't have any tests :(

Is 7dp5dt your OTD?

So sorry to hear about your cat Comfy :(


----------



## FirstTry

BethK said:


> So sorry Libby. I was going to test today too, i'd be 7dp3dt but i don't have any tests :(
> 
> Is 7dp5dt your OTD?
> 
> So sorry to hear about your cat Comfy :(

That's probably for the best, since 7dp3dt is still very early. Maybe try tomorrow?


----------



## Jaybo

Libby - so sorry to hear this hon :hugs: If you need to rant or scream, we're all here for you. Your OTD is not for another 6 days though so I don't think you should count yourself out yet.

Arora - being a poor responder is so difficult, I know how you're feeling. :hugs: It sounds similar to my cycle where 3 follies were racing ahead. Mine was my one free NHS go so I didn't feel I had much of a say in whether to cancel or wait and hope the others caught up or not, they just booked me in for ET. I wonder if you should look more at iui, we were told it wasn't an option for us because of DH motility, but given that you've had BFPs before then maybe it's something to think about. FX this cycle works out for you and you don't have to. As the others day one of those 3 could easily be your baby.

MrsW - sorry to hear you were sick over the weekend. Hope you feel better soon.

Comfy - sorry to hear about DH's cat. :cry: I only tested to see if the trigger was out at around 3 or 4 dp3dt so it was too early for anything else I think. I'm too scared to test yet so waiting for my OTD on Saturday. Tbh I don't think I want to test at all, I quite like being pupo!! :blush: hope you feel better soon, I felt a bit tender from ER and ET for a good few days.

Bump - hope AF comes soon!

Star - Only one week till your scan! Hope it comes around quickly.

CMo - I didn't have a bleed between the buserelin (sp?) and the stims, but I did after I stopped BCP. Hope your scan goes well on Thurs.

AFM - nothing new, no symptoms, nada. Starting to lose hope! :nope:

Hi everyone else! xx


----------



## BethK

FirstTry said:


> BethK said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Libby. I was going to test today too, i'd be 7dp3dt but i don't have any tests :(
> 
> Is 7dp5dt your OTD?
> 
> So sorry to hear about your cat Comfy :(
> 
> That's probably for the best, since 7dp3dt is still very early. Maybe try tomorrow?Click to expand...

Thanks FT.

I may try and leave it until Wednesday, but i know i probably wont :( However i wont have any tests until tomorrow pm at the earliest anyway as i've ordered some but the delivery date is from tomorrow.


----------



## FirstTry

Jaybo: I'm glad you're enjoying being PUPO. I so hope you'll be enjoying a BFP soon!

AFM, I've got my baseline tests on Thursday. They used to go perfectly, but having DS messed up my thyroid, so I'm taking meds and hoping that they've helped. I'm feeling confident. If all goes well, I start estrogen shots that night for my FET :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, I agree with First in term of testing. But if you are like me (POAS addict), you'd pee on one as soon as you get them anyway ahhahahah. I think as long as you know that it's probably too early to see anything and don't give up...test away! :). Heck, I'll squint with you :). 

First, finally you are going to start! Yayy. 

Jaybo, hang in there. You never know :hugs:.


----------



## FirstTry

ILT: when is your u/s?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey everyone

Libby, so sorry to hear you got a bfn. We are all here if you want to talk xx

Beth, good luck testing! 

First, how exciting! I hope your baseline appointment goes well! 

Aurora, I am preparing myself for similar results due to my low amh. As the others have said its quality over quantity and one of those 3 could easily fertilise and be great quality and be your future baby. Stay positive xx

Comfy, sorry to hear about the cat but he is at peace now and no longer in pain. What your hubby said is sweet, I hope your embed are busy implanting as we type! 

Jaybo you are doing so well to not test until your otd! Fingers crossed for you to lovely. 

Bump - hurry up af! Hope she doesn't keep you waiting much longer, wear some nice white undies, that usually helps!!! 

Star - not Long to go, are you at complete on Monday? My af is due end of this week so I think I will be there for baseline scan Monday probably! 

I am off work today as me and my little girl are still poorly. She is asleep snuggled into me now and last night she slept from 6pm to 11-30am bless her! Not herself at all.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I havent replied before now, Im pretty devastated. My OTD isnt til Sunday but I think thats an exaggerated date that they put on it. Im 8dp5pt today. With my daughter I tested positive before period was due. She was a natural pregnancy. 
Hope you are all keeping well. 
Comfy Im sorry to hear about your cat. I had to put mine down over 1 yr ago and I still miss him, especially days like today. I ve just taken my dog out for a walk looking like a crazy woman having an emotional breakdown!-the tears hit and I couldnt stop them!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, It's ok to cry. Massive :hugs:.

Mrs W, I hope you and your family will feel better soon. 

First, Ultrasound is tomorrow. I am getting a bit anxious. Hoping everything is proceeding as it should be. 

Mo, are you going to test early?


----------



## MoBaby

ILT i took 2500units hcg yesterday so idk when I can test. :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, What's the HCG for since you already have ET?


----------



## MoBaby

its to boost progesterone production and to help implantation. cant believe your us is tomorrow!!

first that is exciting!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh man...I wrote the wrong date! Ultrasound is Wednesday. Sorry...super tired here haahahhaha. 

Mo, hmm..is that your last HCG shot?


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- Yep, Mrs W will be my cycle buddy!! hehe Hope your scan goes perfectly Monday!

Comfy -- So sorry to hear about the cat =(

Bumpsparkle -- Hope AF shows her face soon!!!! 

Aurora -- Low reserve is definitely cruel. I had that same dilemma too. My doctor didn't want to risk stimming longer to let the others catch up and overripening the ones that were ready. If you're going to go ahead, I'd say believe in those three follies that are ready!! My new RE actually told me IVF is the way to go for low reserve, IUI's have very low success rate. I tried because I want to say I at least tried!

Libby -- I'm so sorry, hun :hugs: Not out yet, though.

Cmo -- Good luck at your scan, Thursday!!

ILT -- Not too long for me or you!! Wednesday! Yayyyy

Jaybo -- FX for you, hun!

First -- Goodluck at your baseline, Thursday!! 


Looks like we got a lot of things going on this week!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

yes, I took one Thursday before the transfer and one yesterday. I tested yesterday before the trigger shot and it was almost gone so i will probably take 4-5 days to be gone. So I may test Thursday (5dp5dt) but then know if I do test I have to wait until its getting darker. With my FET I did a booster also and by 4dp5dt I had a nice line that was darker by the pm. So we shall see :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo...ohhh..exciting! Can't wait to see your BFP! :D. 

BWM, hope this week will go by really quick for you and Mrs. W.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Mo...ohhh..exciting! Can't wait to see your BFP! :D.
> 
> BWM, hope this week will go by really quick for you and Mrs. W.

I hope so because the past three weeks have dragged by :coffee:


----------



## Jaybo

Libby4snoopy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry I havent replied before now, Im pretty devastated. My OTD isnt til Sunday but I think thats an exaggerated date that they put on it. Im 8dp5pt today. With my daughter I tested positive before period was due. She was a natural pregnancy.
> Hope you are all keeping well.
> Comfy Im sorry to hear about your cat. I had to put mine down over 1 yr ago and I still miss him, especially days like today. I ve just taken my dog out for a walk looking like a crazy woman having an emotional breakdown!-the tears hit and I couldnt stop them!

Libby, so sorry. This process us so tough and unfair. Huge hugs :hugs::hugs: Cry as much as you need to, it's perfectly understandable. Hope you are being looked after x x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mrs W, great idea about the white undies! I've tried orange juice, dtd and even trying to convince myself that she's late becoz of a miraculous natural pregnancy...that last one always makes AF show her face just to remind me how ridiculous I'm being LOL! ;-)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Libby, I'm so sorry, bfn's are just heart wrenching. Take the time you need for yourself right now and get lots of hugs from DH x x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Mrs W, great idea about the white undies! I've tried orange juice, dtd and even trying to convince myself that she's late becoz of a miraculous natural pregnancy...that last one always makes AF show her face just to remind me how ridiculous I'm being LOL! ;-)

this made me LOL


----------



## MoBaby

Buy a pregnancy test.. That always makes af come!!

I figured I could truly test friday. My re said the 2500 u would be gone by 5 days so that would be then.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Or pee on a test. That worked for me also.

Looking forward to your tests Mo!


----------



## star25

Mrs w, Im at complete Monday, cant remember what time though lol
Hope everyone is ok today and af shows for you bumpsparkle xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

My AF was late thus cycle on the down-regging and the only thing that worked was white pants and deliberately not taking any sanitary protection out with me. Worked a charm! Oh plus I drank loads of raspberry leaf tea :haha:


----------



## BethK

ILT squint with me...

I know I'm only 8dp3dt but I can't help myself :(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## BethK

This might be clearer?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## star25

I can see it and I'm on my phone and I never see them on my phone eeek!!


----------



## BethK

Really? About 5mm away from the dark line right? So I'm not seeing things just because I really want to?


----------



## FirstTry

That's a BFP, Beth!!!!! :happydance: Now, I hope it keeps getting darker!


----------



## BethK

Oh I so hope you're right FT! Keeping my fingers crossed! Will test again in the morning!


----------



## star25

Your not seeing things it's a bfp!! How Many embryos did you have transferred? So exciting! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

OMG! I see it Beth!! Aarrrrgghhhh. I'm so excited for you! I think you should bust out the FRER. My cheapie didn't get darker until much later. Bet you can see a clear line on FRER! I'm so excited!


----------



## Comfycushions

Brilliant Beth! Congrats!


----------



## BethK

I had 2, 1 was 8 cell and the other had already started compaction just before it went in so they couldn't grade it, but that morning they said they were both 'very good'.

Please please please stick!! I have a little family here who all really need you to stick!


----------



## BethK

Ilovetomatoes said:


> OMG! I see it Beth!! Aarrrrgghhhh. I'm so excited for you! I think you should bust out tge FRER. My cheapie didn't get darker until much later. Bet you can see a clear line on FRER! I'm so excited!

Thank you ILT!

I do have a FRER in the drawer but didn't want to waste it if it was still too early to see anything. 

Maybe I'll try that one in the morning instead of another cheapy one :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ohhhh another twinnie in waiting hahaha.


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Beth!! That's a bfp!!

I wanna test and it not be from the hcg shot I took Sunday lol. I have no patience! 

ILT i can't wait for your scan tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

So I Think your 8dp3dt is my 6dp5dt. Here is my FRER
 



Attached Files:







2015-01-24 03.50.02.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I can't wait for you to test also! In 2 days, right?

Jaybo, how are you?


----------



## BethK

Ilovetomatoes said:


> So I Think your 8dp3dt is my 6dp5dt. Here is my FRER

Is the end one your 7dp5dt?

If so I may well use it tomorrow :). DH doesn't want me to test until we can clearly see a result so I'm saving the FRER's for then :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, yes. The last one was 7dp5dt. So you'll see it clearer tomorrow!


----------



## MoBaby

ILT i probably will use frer Thursday and Friday. I'm not sure when 2500 hcg is gone. I did check this am (only 2days since) and still darkish libe so probably 2-3 more days. I hate waiting!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, this week has been crawling slowly. I hope the trigger goes away soon :)


----------



## MoBaby

Yes it has!!! It doesn't help me that I've been off work and don't go back until Thursday.


----------



## amoreamy

BFP Beth!! Congrats! xxx


----------



## star25

Good luck with testing mobaby! X


----------



## Jaybo

Woohoo congratulations Beth! Fantastic news. :happydance:

I'm too scared to test still! My AF is so reliable I've never really had to test the whole time we've been TTC. I'm pretty sure I'm out though, I just don't feel like it's worked. Oh well we'll find out Sat when I don't have to go into work and have DH for support. I'm such a wimp! Lol! :blush:

Good luck testing Mo.

Sorry anyone I've missed I need to catch up on the llast couple of pages! xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Beth -- Wooooo! Hope that line gets darker :dance:

Jaybo -- I really hope your bfp surprises you even though you think you're out!! <3


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, there is no pressure to test. Take your time. When is AF suppose to arrive?


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls, I hope so too.

ILT - I'm a bit confused about AF. If I count ovulation as ER then it should have been due yesterday or today, my LP is never longer than 13 days. But will it come while I'm still taken the progesterone? I'm still getting cramps ever so often, but much milder than AF or the ones I had at 6dp3dt. Who knows?? I wish the weekend was tomorrow!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo said:


> Thanks girls, I hope so too.
> 
> ILT - I'm a bit confused about AF. If I count ovulation as ER then it should have been due yesterday or today, my LP is never longer than 13 days. But will it come while I'm still taken the progesterone? I'm still getting cramps ever so often, but much milder than AF or the ones I had at 6dp3dt. Who knows?? I wish the weekend was tomorrow!!

What form of progesterone are you on?


----------



## Jaybo

I'm using the yclogest pessaries twice a day.


----------



## Jaybo

Sorry should say cyclogest!


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo said:


> Sorry should say cyclogest!

I am not familiar with those as I was on the Crinone gel and for some reason I'd always get af a few days early with Crinone!


----------



## Jaybo

Ah that's interesting. No AF is a good sign then! Thank-you x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, FX AF stays away! So by tomorrow, you'll be 1 day late :D. Eeekkk...


----------



## BethK

ILT I did it, broke out the FRER :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## beneathmywing

BethK said:


> ILT I did it, broke out the FRER :)

Wooooo... that's your bfp, girl!!! :happydance:


----------



## BethK

:happydance:

Please stick please stick please stick!

Should I tell DH? He'll be cross as I promised not to test early :s


----------



## beneathmywing

BethK said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Please stick please stick please stick!
> 
> Should I tell DH? He'll be cross as I promised not to test early :s

I would, but that's just me. I would tell DH as soon as I saw a line! LOL


----------



## lizzie78

congrats Beth! I'm generally a poas-aholic so would probably wait but thats just me. Amazing news :)

Sorry i've been awol, although there are so many of us it doesnt really matter, bit of a mini meltdown went on. However, ET tomorrow so fingers crossed some frosties thaw ok. I'm having acupuncture before and after transfer and throwing everything at it.

xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

lizzie78 said:


> congrats Beth! I'm generally a poas-aholic so would probably wait but thats just me. Amazing news :)
> 
> Sorry i've been awol, although there are so many of us it doesnt really matter, bit of a mini meltdown went on. However, ET tomorrow so fingers crossed some frosties thaw ok. I'm having acupuncture before and after transfer and throwing everything at it.
> 
> xxx


Hope you're doing okay xx good luck tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Comfycushions

Beth woohoo! I can definitely see that one!:haha::happydance:

Jaybo I know what you mean about not wanting to test. I don't know when I'll let myself. I think it's looking good for you tho.:thumbup:

Lizzie sorry to hear you've been having a tough time. Good luck for tomorrow.:hugs:

Afm been periodically looking at the timeline Ilt posted of what embryos are up to following transfer. Hopefully mine should still be hanging about in blast form. I hope so.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, hmmm...I think he'd be pretty happy with the result though. Or you can wait till tomorrow morning with FRER test. Men usually can't squint very well hahaha. At least my DH was only like...mmm...I see a faint like and it didn't hit him smack on his face until he saw the FRER with double solid lines :). 

Lizzie, sorry you are having a tough time. Good luck tomorrow. Come back and let us know how it goes :). 

Comfy, I stared at the timeline every two hours! :D.


----------



## Comfycushions

Ilt for 'periodically' I think you can safely assume 'obsessively':haha:

Lizzie, even though there's lots of us I missed you and had been wondering if you were ok. Really hope tomorrow goes brilliantly.:hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Woohoo Beth :wohoo: stick stick stick!!!

Good luck ILT - looking forward to tomorrow's update. 

Comfy: sending you aaaalllll the dust :dust:

And Jaybo, I got a good feeling about this, lady :dance:

Love to everyone else too, of course :friends:


----------



## star25

So happy for you Beth!! X

Lizzie, hope all goes well tomoro I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## CMo

Beth I can definitely see that line on your FRER!! Congratulations!!!!

ILT good luck for scan 2mo!

Aurora where are u in cycle just now?

Hi to everyone else!

AFM I'm still a big misery guts and not feeling any of this at all. Need to give myself a mega shake here. Just spent 5k on treatment and I can't even think positive!! Not too many side effects of burselin though which is good, just a really dull headache that just won't budge!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo, I had that feeling/experience last week or two and it's horrid, so big hugs to you. Thus process is so tough and feels so odd and unreal, so disconnected from what most people's experience of falling pregnant is like, for me it just feels so incredibly unlikely to result in 9m of 'baking then birthing a baby' but it DOES happen and we (all) might be next! :hugs:

Thinking so much of Lizzie tonight as you go into tomorrow's FET, sending big love to my dear buddy <3

Any sign of :witch:, ladies awaiting her? 

I'm about to trigger (literally in ten minutes) - they're not wanting to risk my three 'ready-eggies' by trying to get any others to catch up so EC on Thurs for me!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Congrats on the lovely BFP Beth!

Good luck Lizzie for your transfer 2mrw and same to ILT for your scan x

Afm - Still waiting for AF, 2mrw will be 4 days late, pretty unusual


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, here is a site for you. Maybe one of them could help and you can start soon.
https://m.wikihow.com/Force-a-Period


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, have you got any signs of af on the way? 

Cmo, I get all sorts of feelings through this, even though I should be having transfer soon it doesnt feel real and I still cant imagine being pregnant, I dont particularly feel negative but feel like I'm
Just going through the motions of appointments and tablets with the end result not feeling real at the moment, good your not having side eeffects on the buserelin x

Aurorae hope trigger went ok, wont be long now! X


----------



## Jaybo

Beth - that's a lovely BFP on the FRER. Congratulations! :happydance: Hope it gets darker and darker. Did you tell DH? There's no way I could wait!

Lizzy - sorry you've been feeling down. It's all so tough. :hugs: Good luck with the transfer today. FX everything goes well for you.

Arora - Yay for your trigger, I hope a few more eggs catch up for your ER on Thurs - good luck!

ILT - hope your scan goes well today! Can't wait for your update.

Libby - hope you're ok hon, thinking of you lots. :friends:

Mo - are you testing today? FX

Comfy - the TWW is not fun! I've stared every day obsessively at the timeline too! I'm off the other end now and nothing to stare at now, lol! Are you planning on testing early?

CMo - sorry you're feeling miserable, it's not easy to find PMA during IVF! Huge hugs :hugs:

Bump - hope one of these tricks brings on the witch!

Star - do you have a date for transfer yet? How exciting!

BMW, MrsW - Hi :wave:


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone!

I did tell DH, he was cautiously happy, it's a worrying time, we've been here before and it's not worked out.

He didn't understand why it was so feint and what that meant so he's asked me not to test again until Friday so that he can see a much darker line. :)


----------



## star25

Lizzie, have you had transfer now? Hope your well x

Ilt, have you had scan?


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo: I did test today but I just took 2500 hcg Sunday so I was 73 hrs past that. So I'm kinda following it now. Test was positive and looked just like with my son at this same time but I know it's probably just the booster hcg. I hate my re likes to tortute me this way! Lol. I'll have to check over next few days what the line is doing. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I'm so nervous!!


----------



## Jaybo

Mo that is torture having those extra shots! Great news it's looking like it did before though. I hope it gets darker and darker over the next few days x


----------



## lizzie78

1Hi Ladies,

Beth - It's so nerve wracking but cautiously a brilliant start to a beautiful BFP hopefully :)

Mobaby - thats mean that they make you test the trigger out even if you dont want to! Heres hoping the line gets a bit lighter and then darker again.

Afm, ET went well, both the best ones we had left defrosted ok this morning and had already started to compact by the time i went in for transfer. Transfer last time was difficult so im hoping the fact that it was so much easier this time will be a good thing. Had acupuncture before and im heading back there in 45 minutes for post transfer treatment. Cautiously optimistic at the moment as this time (bizarrely!) I feel PUPO....long may it last lol.

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## MoBaby

Lizzie that is super exciting!!!! Great embryos :)


----------



## BethK

Lizzie78 - Congratulations on your ET! Those embies sound great! One of mine had started compaction too. x

Aurora - Good luck for egg collection tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed that you get those 3 good ones :)

Bumpsparkle - Hope AF is here today!

ILT - How did your scan go?

Comfy - Hope you're doing ok?

Mo - I hope those test lines get darker for you, what day are you on now?

Jaybo - Hope you're doing ok too!


----------



## MoBaby

Beth I'm 4dp5dt... Had ovidrel jan 31st, and 2500 units hcg on feb 3 and feb 6. The morning before my booster on feb 6 test was super faint so I figured it would be completely gone in 4-5 days. I'm only 3 days past the second hcg booster though so I know it's more than likely from that. Just to dark to be real at 9dpo. but I can dream!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good Morning Ladies, 

First of all, Beth!!! OMG! I totally missed your FRER test yesterday! Congratulations!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT! It's an unbelievable feeling huh? I still feel like that until now. Trying not to get excited until I see something today :). I can't believe I missed that post :dohh:. I got tired when the clock hit 2pm every day now lol. 

I'll have my scan in 3 hours since it's only 6am here. :D 

Jaybo, I can't believe you haven't tested yet! AF is officially late today, right? Lady, you have a very strong will power!!! :D

Lizzie, Congrats PUPO!!!! 

Aurora, you'll be PUPO too tomorrow :D. 

Star, when is transfer again? 

Cmo, thinking of you. Hopefully the headache goes away in a couple of days. Mine did when I started the stims. Try not to think too much about this whole process (I know it's impossible). Deep breath my friend...deep breath. You can do this and it will work!!

Mo, according to the article that I read, it'll take a week for 2500 HCG shot to go away. Hmmm...not sure if I believe that. https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html I did read elsewhere that it really depends on your body metabolism. For me, it took less than 14 days for the 10k HCG shot to go away. I think it took about 10-11 days to go away. So hopefully, we'll see something soon!

Comfy, how are you doing? 

BMW, Bump, mmm...I think I forgot a few names here since we have a lot of people here :). I hope all of you are doing well. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## MoBaby

ILT my re said 5 days for the 2500 so idk.. My OTD is monday. I hope to see lines getting darker up until then. I know it's too early now but with ds at 4dpt the live got darker in the pm and continued to get darker. I was just hoping for that but that was a fet with 5000 u on ovulation day and 2 2500 booster the same. I hate this is a waiting game. Thankfully I'm working the next 2 days so that will distract me :)


----------



## BethK

MoBaby said:


> Beth I'm 4dp5dt... Had ovidrel jan 31st, and 2500 units hcg on feb 3 and feb 6. The morning before my booster on feb 6 test was super faint so I figured it would be completely gone in 4-5 days. I'm only 3 days past the second hcg booster though so I know it's more than likely from that. Just to dark to be real at 9dpo. but I can dream!

I had no idea the trigger shot could give a false positive!

I had Ovitrel trigger shot 2 days before EC so it was on Wednesday 28th Jan, hoping my bfp isn't from that, we shall see on Friday when i test again. OTD is next Monday.

I hope the line comes back for you!


----------



## Jaybo

Lizzy - glad to hear your transfer went well. Congratulations on being pupo!! Time to put your feet up. Have you got some time off work?

Beth - I'm sure after 14 days your trigger would be out of your system. Mine had gone within a week. FX the lines are darker in a couple of days & you can convince DH too.

ILT - I know, I feel totally crazy for not testing! I don't actually have any in the house. Lol! I am a day late now but I read that cyclogest can delay AF. I have no more symptoms, I was hoping for some nausea as the trigger made me feel really sick, but nope, no sickness for me. :haha:


----------



## MoBaby

Beth I think you are safe!!
Jaybo: test!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo: just because you have no symptoms don't mean a bad thing. My friend didn't have any MS or anything and she was pregnant with twins :D. I agree with Mo. :test: Peer pressure ahahhahaha...nahh...

Mo, was today's test darker than yesterday? 

Beth, I am sure that's a true BFP! :D. That's too dark for it to be HCG.


----------



## MoBaby

I didn't do a frer yesterday. Will do one tomorrow am. It may get lighter before darker though :(


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha ha I cant believe we are all pressuring poor Jaybo to test but....oh heck Jaybo do it!! :)

No time off work Mo as they don't have an IVF poilicy and i need my annual leave for a course Im doing in April. I took the time off last time and the tww really dragged so hoping this different approach might actually be a good thing for me.

xxx


----------



## MoBaby

I wasnt going to take off but m-w are real stressful at work so I decided to keep it off. But this week has dragged!!!! I think its best to be as occupied as possible.


----------



## Jaybo

So I'm thinking maybe I won't test at all, I'll just wait another 8 months and see if a baby pops out or not! What d'ya think? :haha:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Lillie - congrats on being PUPO!! Did they tell you what grade the embies are as some clinics tell you and some don't?

Afm - Still waiting! Been quite stressed out at work so I reckon that's delayed AF. Took a hpt that was a bfn 2day so pretty sure the witch will now turn up any second lol! Got the pre AF headache kicking in so here's hoping for 2mrw! Yawn x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jaybo - Fab idea hehe!


----------



## lizzie78

:thumbup::haha: Jaybo im all for that approach. Couldn't take it myself as i'd use it as an excuse to eat for two and be devastated 2 years later when I had to face up to the fact that i was just being a piggie :haha:

Bump, I think they said last time that they were grade 2, both 9 cells. I didnt ask any more as i tend to get a bit google obsessive with details. Hope AF arrives soon - horrid thing never appears when we want it and always early when we dont!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo! LOL! That's such a great idea. 

Bump, hopefully AF arrives for you soon. 

Just got back from my U/S and we have 1! Woohoo..I was a bit scared of having twins to be honest. Not sure what to do with them hahaha. The only bad thing is the baby is measuring 3 days behind. RE said it's normal to be 1 -2 days behind but 3 days behind the risk of miscarriage is still pretty high. But he "thinks" that everything is going to be ok. It could be that he was in a bad spot so he wasn't able to measure properly. It did take a while for him to find the heartbeat. I had to held my breath a couple of times. But, we did hear heartbeat :D. So, we'll see. I am feeling ok. It is what it is. We still have 4 frozen embies. So, if something happened, we can always transfer more. But if that happen, I think I want to do PGD on all of the frosties before we do anything. So that's my story for today :). Crossing my fingers and hope the little one catch up in the next 14 days.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Jaybo! LOL! That's such a great idea.
> 
> Bump, hopefully AF arrives for you soon.
> 
> Just got back from my U/S and we have 1! Woohoo..I was a bit scared of having twins to be honest. Not sure what to do with them hahaha. The only bad thing is the baby is measuring 3 days behind. RE said it's normal to be 1 -2 days behind but 3 days behind the risk of miscarriage is still pretty high. But he "thinks" that everything is going to be ok. It could be that he was in a bad spot so he wasn't able to measure properly. It did take a while for him to find the heartbeat. I had to held my breath a couple of times. But, we did hear heartbeat :D. So, we'll see. I am feeling ok. It is what it is. We still have 4 frozen embies. So, if something happened, we can always transfer more. But if that happen, I think I want to do PGD on all of the frosties before we do anything. So that's my story for today :). Crossing my fingers and hope the little one catch up in the next 14 days.

ILT: I'm sorry to hear that. It's great that there was a hb though. With my mc, there was never a hb. Hopefully, it was just a measuring issue. I think at this stage they are smaller than a grain of rice, so it's tough to get a precise measurement. Fingers crossed!

When is your next scan?


----------



## star25

Ilt, such good news you heard the heartbeat and all seemed well, I'm
sure you will be fine, you Have been til now and I'm sure your little one will continue to grow strong! 

Beth, I'm sure thats a real bfp!

Lizzie, yay!!! So happy for you being pupo :)

Jaybo, good luck for when you do decide to test, I go bk for scan Mon and if all ok transfer will be a week later I hope! 

Bumpsparkle, hope it's tomoro!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ILT - so lovely you've had your scan and heard the heartbeat! Bet it makes it all feel more real! I'm sure little one will start catching up real soon! x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

Ilt - great that you heard the heartbeat! I wouldn't be stressed over the measurement, I've seen so many girls stressing in first tri over being behind and usually all has been absolutely fine! Only 2 weeks till you see baby again?

Beth - congrats!! Brilliant news! Hope the line is darker tomorrow.

Bump - cant believe af still isn't here for you grrrr. Hope she hurries up! 

Star - good luck at your scan Monday, can't believe transfer is only about a week away for you!! 

Lizzie congrats on being pupo and glad you feel positive! I'm a bit google happy as well with any details so the less I know the better! I'm unsure whether to take time off work or not. I might take a few days to chill and then go back and be occupied after that.

To be continued......


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! My next U/S is on the 25th. For whatever reason, I am pretty calm and collected lol. Plus, there is nothing that I can do at this point beside continuing my meds. It's out of my control...it is what it is :). As of today, I am still pregnant so Yaayyy :D. 

I'll reply more later. Have to start working now...darn it! hahahaha


----------



## lizzie78

ILT you sound so sensible and together, you are going to be an amazing mum!! As the others and your Dr said hopefully it is a measuring issue and 1 day out is not so bad. Keep calm sweetie and looking forward to your next scan update xxx

Aurora, wishing you tons and tons of luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## MoBaby

jaybo great plan!! lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aurora good luck at your ec tomorrow! Hope all 3 are strong good quality eggs x

Jaybo you are being so strong, are you testing Saturday? Not much longer until you know for sure, hoping for another bfp!! 

Mo testing out the trigger is a good idea so then you know if its a bfp for sure. Good luck!! 

Afm I think I'm about 9dpo now and af usually comes 11 dpo. My usual pre af lower back ache has started today and my cm is darker yellow so I know af is on her way, probably she will be here sat or sun. Praying this will be the last time I see her for a long time!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - I hope so too, really don't want to wait til next week to start! I'm worried it's a bad sign to be unusually late before starting a cycle.

How are you feeling on the meds? x


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora, good luck tomorrow. 

Lizzie congrats on being pupo, yay!! Great you're feeling positive.

Ilt, brilliant news about the heartbeat. Well done you for being so calm and sensible. Like everyone else I'm positive it'll all be fine.

Cmo, sorry to hear about the sucky headache. Mine went away when started stims. Sorry also you've been feeling negative-sure the drugs don't help with that. 

Jaybo love your don't test just wait 8 months plan!

Bump, come on af!

Mrs w, nearly there!

Sorry to anyone I missed-dodgy phone update.

Afm feeling very negative today-no real reason. Hoping to wake up in better frame of mind tomorrow.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, try not to worry, it wont be a bad sign, its just testing your patience even more, cos you haven't waited long enough! Dont know why it has to play games when we really dont want it to, hopefully will arrive tomoro so you can have baseline Friday? 
Feeling ok on the meds, boobs are a bit achy but thats all and thats making me think nothings happening but then again it's not like stimms so probably wont feel much until hopefully can start the progesterone Mon 

Comfy, chin up, tomoros a new day and today's negative feelings will be gone :) 

Aurora, good luck for tomoro amd your eggies!

Lizzie, when is otd? So excited for you

Mrs w, yay for you starting soon too! Hope af doesn't make you wait 


Hello to everyone else, Libby, Beth, cmo, ilt, jaybo, beneathe, first and mobaby xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi, Ladies.. read everyone's updates. Sorry I am not doing a more personal comment to everyone, but unfortunately my grandma passed away yesterday so I am deeply grieving her loss =(


----------



## MoBaby

bmw soo sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

BMW so sorry to hear that, thinking of you.:flower::hugs:

Comfy - hope you feel a bit better today, we all have off days but they are not nice while they last! :hugs:

CMo - hope you are feeling better too?:kiss:

Star OTD is 26th so we shall see how long I last!

Ok ladies, someone stop me please! I am manging to car share a couple of times a week which means one day I get driven and it makes my shocking commute easier. The only thing is that the guy who drives me has very loud "bangy" music on. I tried to turn it down this morning but 1 was loud and 0 was off (WTF?!) I'm fretting about my embies as i'm trying to keep them calm and positive. Someone tell me its fine and even that I'm nuts please???

xxx


----------



## star25

So ssorry beneath, sending you big hugs xxx

Lizzie, I'm sure they will be fine, even if they do turn out to enjoy loud banging music! I'm sure when it's my turn I will worry about every little thing so your not nuts! Maybe say you've got a headache and can you turn it off? Xx


----------



## Jaybo

BMW - so sorry about your grandma :hugs: Hope you're okay.

ILT - glad your scan went okay and you got to hear your baby's heartbeat. That must have been amazing. I hope the difference in measurements is nothing to worry about. GL for the next scan.

Star - Your tranfer is getting closer and closer now, so exciting. Can't wait for you to be pupo after all the waiting you've had to do! Still planning to test on my OTD on Sat. Although I have FRERs in the house now, which makes it more difficult. I'm so nervous.

Thanks MrsW - hope you've recovered from your bug. Not long to go now till you can get started!

Comfy - hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Bump - any sign of AF?

Arora - best of luck with your transfer today.

Lizzy - I'm sure the music won't affect you're little embies, I'm sure they'll be fine, they're well protected in there. Although Star's headache idea is a good one if you're still a bit worried. My worry has been going over speedbumps in the car when others are driving, I shouted at my dad last week for it, he though I'd lost the plot (he was right) :haha:

Mo - looking forward to today's test update!


----------



## CMo

BMW so sorry to head your news.

Lizzie hope your well, I'm sure your little embies will be loving the music lol

Jaybo when do you test?

ILT so glad you got to hear little ones heart beat. Must make it seem so real now!

Hi to everyone else!

I'm feeling much better today. Had my scan today and down reg all complete so started stims today. I had 4 follicles on one side and 3 on the other so now to hope they all grow nicely and get some others aswell. Off to the dentist now which I could do without then got my accupuncture this afternoon which should help relax me xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Bmw so sorry to hear of your bereavement.:hugs:

Jaybo good luck for Saturday, or tomorrow if you weaken! Not surprised your nervous but I've got a really good feeling for you.:hugs:

Mo hooray for starting stims. Glad your feeling better.:thumbup:

Lizzie sorry to hear your embies are developing a taste for loud banging music!:haha: 

Still feeling like I've no chance of bfp (based on no evidence obviously!) Going to binge watch orange is the new black instead of obsessing about total lack of any signs/symptoms.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I havent posted in a while, I just needed some time as I know you all understand too easily. Ive been logging on though to see how everyone is doing.

ILT: glad to hear your feeling good about your scan and hope everything will be fine on the 25th

BMW: So sorry to read about your grandma:hugs:

Comfy: I understand where your coming from totally. I had no symptoms and my negative test devastated me. Hope your lack of symptoms is still a positive:hugs:

Jaybo: Good luck with testing Sat. Fx for you

CMo:Good luck with stims

Lizzie: Hope your embryos are getting nice and snuggled in in there!

Bump, Mrs, Star, Aurora, Firsttry, Mo: Hope you are all well.

AFM: Still waiting on my period. my husband wants me to test again in the morning if its not here as hes heading away with work for 3 weeks but Im not feeling it. Not sure I can handle anymore tests. I done my life time limits if negative tests as IM sure we all have here:cry:


----------



## MoBaby

Libby :hugs: :(

I did a test this am. Still shows positive although lighter than yesterday. I expected it to get lighter because of the hcg shot I did 4 days ago but just was disappointed because with Lo it never got lighter but it stayed the same from days 5-7. Here is the test. I am 5dp5dt.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MoBaby

And my wondfos do show progression. Last night second from bottom and smu bottom. Top is yesterday am.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Mo: Am I seeing those lines getting darker from yesterday?!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies, thanks for the well wîshes for my EC this morning! Incredibly they said they got 8 eggs (we were expecting three) but warned not to get hopes up as might be that the others are all immature (and according to the law they can only inject sperm into the mature ones). But I'm keeping fingers crossed that four or more are mature and fertilise as that way we can get to blastocyst! And most important thing about that will be that I get an extra day off work as it would be Tuesday, rather than the weekend transfer we're more likely looking at :haha:

Congrsts ILT on heartbeat and sending high hopes for lil one to have just been sucking it in for the cameras! 

Can't believe that pesky :witch: is still giving you guys the runaround, Mrs W, Bumpdorkle and Star. Haha, gonna leave that silly autocorrect there, Bumpsparkle, as might give you a small smile.

Comfy, wish I had a way to put a grin on your face. Thinking of you :hugs:

You too, BMW. Sending love and light to your Grandma and family, I'm so sorry that you had to be parted at this time but hope your faith will give you lots of comfort and healing at this horrid time. 

MoBaby and Beth - hope those lines get darker and darker, and remember that any darkening must mean a BFP! I'm sure you have babies cooking.

Bet you do too, Jaybo. I love your all-natural approach to testing! :rofl: 

CMo, glad you're feeling better and hope stims gives you just what you need and deserve. Lucky seven! Enjoy the acu today. Us IVF ladies just can't get enough of being stabbed with sharp stuff, eh? :haha:

Lizzie, hope Minnie and Mo are settling in nicely and well done for your fab PMA.

FirstTry, sending you lots of love, and to Amoreamy and all our other ladies whether actively posting, lurking, or taking a break.

Libby, I am sending you so much love. You are brave and strong and you WILL get there. Love going out to Snoopy too <3

Sorry anyone missed; I don't dare scroll back and risk deleting this essay!


----------



## lizzie78

ha ha ha I knew it, I was right I was right I was right. Keeping everything crossed for fert report tomorrow hun but well done you!! :happydance: :bunny:


----------



## MoBaby

8 eggs is great!!! Congrats!! I hope most are mature!!


----------



## MoBaby

Libby: My wondfo does look that way.. My frer was lighter compared to yesterday am but I didn't test at night because I didn't want to waste a test. I wish I did now! Hopefully it progresses.


----------



## Jaybo

Hi CMo - glad your downreg scan went well and you can move on to stimming. Good luck - when's your next scan?

Comfy - I know how you feel, I've got no PMA whatsoever, so I'm glad you have a good feeling for me! I've got AF cramps again today so I'm sure the witch is just hanging around waiting for me to stop the yucky pessaries before she breaks-through! Hope you feel better after your TV binge.

Libby - good to hear from you. How you're feeling is perfectly understandable, it's so heartbreaking. :hugs: Have you done another test since the last one?

Mo - sorry your disappointed with today's test, it's impossible to know with the extra shots you've had and every pregnancy seems so different try not to read much into it not being the same as last time. I hope it's darker tomorrow. :hugs:

Arora - 8 eggs! Wow! :happydance: congratulations. I hope your get a got fertilisation report.


----------



## lizzie78

Argh just typed a massive personal one and lost the flipping lot!! Quick short one instead

Libby - You are coping so well at something that is so difficult x

Mo - I'm confused and agree with Libby, are the lines getting darker?

CMo - great that you are onto stims, I always feel better once DR is over.

Comfy - that sounds like the perfect way to take your mind off things a bit. I'm also all stocked up on box sets and now get annoyed that DH keeps wanting me to watch other stuff instead! Try not to let the lack of symptoms get to you, so many people don't get them and most of them can be side effects from the damn pessaries anyway.

Love to everyone else, daren't try to go back a page further in case I lose it all again. Just a quick thank you for all your kind words about Minnie and Mo, if they grow up to be hoodlums who love hard rock played at max volume I will blame you all ;) Thank you though, so silly the things we suddenly worry about with this thing!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I am so sorry for your lost :hugs:. 

To all my PUPO ladies, hang in there. :hugs:

Mo, I think those are the start of your BFP! I see it getting darker. FRER is expensive. I didn't want to waste those also. I hope to see darker line tomorrow. 

Beth, how are you doing? 

To all the ladies who are waiting for AF, hope stupid witch comes soon! She's never around when you want her :). 

Thank you for the well wishes. I am sorry for not replying individually ladies. I think the little one is trying to prove the RE to be wrong. All my symptoms just doubled. Super tired and last night I finally throwing up for real instead of bile and dry heaves (sorry TMI). This morning, my queasiness just goes up a couple levels. I've read that most REs think 3 days are ok. I think mine is very conservative and trying to cover his own butt lol. It's ok. I am not worried for now. Little one is giving me strong signals that he/she is not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora, congrats that's great news!! :happydance:

Ilt, sorry you're feeling grotty but hooray little one is really exerting their presence. It's all going to be great!:thumbup:


----------



## FirstTry

I think that's right, ILT. MS is a great sign of a sticky bean.

BMW: so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Mo: I think you're in good shape :thumbup:

For all of the ladies feeling down (I'm included this morning): PMA is not a requirement for a BFP! So, do what you need to do to feel better, but don't worry that feeling down will hurt your chances :headspin:

Oh, I almost forgot. AFM, had baseline this am. Lining and ovaries look good. Waiting to hear about blood tests and get the okay to start estradiol shots tonight.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Aurora 8 eggs is brilliant news! Fingers crossed for your fert report 2mrw!

BMW So sorry to hear about your grandma. There's never an easy time but from experience losing someone when you're close to starting a cycle makes it even sadder. Stay strong x

ILT - I love your PMA throughout all your cycle and pregnancy :)

Afm Stiiiiiiiilllll waiting! Lots of achiness and cramping feeling and occasional achey boobs, but nothing, not even the spotting I usually get beforehand. Day 33 for someone who's never been later than day 31. If she doesn't arrive by morning I guess I won't be starting to next week due to clinic not doing baselines over weekends x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies. I am trying to work but BnB comes first right now hahahaha. 

I knew I forgot something! Aurora! Congrats on the 8 eggs. Hopefully all of them or most of them fertilized and you'll have plenty to choose from on transfer day. 

Bump, lady...your AF is killing me! hahahaha. Well, she has 3 days to make an appearance and I hope she does so you can start next week. 

BMW, you are starting soon too right? Hang in there my friend. :hugs:

and now...back to the toilet...


----------



## Libby4snoopy

thanks for the kind words ladies

Jaybo: I havent tested since Monday. Period was due yesterday. Does crinone usually delay periods?

ILT: Glad to hear your sick!! It has to be a good sign!

Aurora: Congrats on the 8 eggs, hoope theyre all mature for you

Bump: Where is she????

Mo:Im excited for you, cant wait to see what tomorrows teat does. FX

Everyone else::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby!! :test: :D


----------



## Comfycushions

Libby, good luck with testing. I really hope this is it for you.:hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

ILT - the sickness is a great sign, although unpleasant. It doesn't sound like your bubba is planning on going anywhere anytime soon. :thumbup:

Libby - I'm taking cyclogest but I asked the exact question the other day. After a bit of googling (ok a lot) I found the answer was a definate maybe, maybe not. Grr why can't anything be clear. So I think we're in the same boat with the only way to find out for sure being to test. Even though BFNs are horrible :cry: I hope you get a different result when you test again. On Monday you would have tecnically been 12dpo so it wouldn't be unheard of. FX xx


----------



## star25

Aurora, fantastic news, well done! 

Bumpsparkle, I'm so frustrated for you, I was in your exact same position this time last week, praying for af so I wouldn't have to wait til mon, was sure it wouldn't arrive til too late Fri or sat then about 8pm all of a sudden it was there! 

Cmo, good news for starting stimming! Lots of luck your way 

First, great your now starting again too, when do you think transfer will be? 

Afm, looking forward to the weekend just so I can get to my scan Monday and hopefully see everything is ok, I'm feeling it will be but dont want to get my hopes up too much in case need another week of estogen, fingers crossed! 

Libby, hope you see your bfp, theres still time, I'll be on crinone gel, dreading that bit! 

Hi to everyone else, hard to write to all on phone, seems like everyones doing well as they can be
Beneath, hope you are feeling a bit better considering, been thinking of you xx


----------



## Jaybo

First - sorry I missed your post! Glad your scan went well today, hope ET isn't too far away now. Thank goodness PMA is not required for a BFP or I'd be out for sure! xx


----------



## star25

It's strange cos I dont think I really feel positive or negative, I dont really know how to feel, I think I'm just scared of getting my hopes up too high and being disappointed but I think I'm leaning to being more positive than negative but dont really want to be if that makes sense whatsoever lol
Sorry that was a complete ramble!


----------



## MoBaby

I don't dee how you ladies haven't tested yet!! I'm an addict so im going to flood this thread with hpt pics lol.. I did a noon test so 6 hours after first. Dare I say there is progression??? Idk... I'm taking another at 6pm. I have to be preggo. I've been so nauseous on and off past 2 days. That's my positive attitude!! Power of positive thinking:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First! I missed your post too! I keep missing stuff this morning. Yaay for starting tonight.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Darn it! I think Star and Mo posted while I was writing my post. 

Star, I know what you mean! That was how I was. More like a robot with a little feeling haahahha. 

Mo, is that test completely dry? I found that it was easier to see whether or not the tests got darker after they are completely dry. But, I think that's your BFP!!! :D


----------



## MoBaby

The top is dry; the bottom wasnt. It won't be for a while. When I get home I can compare again.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

ok. It does look a bit darker. But I am sure you can tell better when it's dry :D.


----------



## star25

Mo I think you have progression and on the previous cheapies!! So excited for you! X


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mo I really hope there is progression there, I think so, it certainly isn't fading which it surely should be if it was the trigger. Keep posting those pics!! 

BMW so so sorry to hear about your grandma. Such a very sad and emotional time, I am sure she is at peace now and resting in heaven. Sending lots of love to you. 

Bump - have you tested again? Can't believe your af is late for the first time ever! Typical!! 

Aurora congrats on the 8 eggs, that's really great!! Here's hoping many are mature and fertilise! You are on the final straight almost! 

Ilt sorry to hear you are feeling so poorly but I agree it's a really good sign of a healthy baby growing well in there. Get as much rest and fluids as you can. Have you tried sickness bands, many ladies find those good for sickness and nausea. 

As for me, pre af spotting has arrived so I think af will be here tomorrow. I'm the opposite in that my hubby is away tomorrow and I have my nct group and lot of toddlers coming over so I would rather go to complete on Monday if possible! If they ask me to go tomorrow I will have to take my 2 year old so she would have to come in to the scan, don't know if that's possible and I'd have to cancel my friends. I will if they ask me to come tomorrow tho. 

Sorry to miss anyone out, am on my iPad so typing from memory xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs. W, thanks for the suggestion! I'll see if I can find one if I can't stand it anymore for just a few hours of relief. Right now, it's a nice constant reminder that hopefully the baby is growing :). Yaay for AF!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Jaybo: Just read some of that online myself. That would explain my AF like sensations with non pregnancy symptoms rather than it being a possible BFP


----------



## star25

Mrs w, when mine started last thurs night I called early Fri am
And the nurse said it couldnt wait til Mon as was a proper flow but depends what yours is like, yay for starting though! :) x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really, I was told if I ring the day my flow starts I will have a scan between days 1 and 3. Actually that makes sense as if I start tomorrow Sunday would be day 3 wouldn't it. Ahh I guess I will have to go in tomorrow then, will have to cancel my friends. Will see if she arrives in the morning, my afs are so light anyway!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Star: sorry for getting mixed up as to where you were in your journey! :dohh:

I really hope we get a few ferts: going to blast again would be amazing, but it seems they've changed the criteria from 3 min to 4 min :shrug: so we'll see. Mostly I'm just praying that we get any!

Progesterone is such a bugger for creating confusing symptoms :growlmad:


----------



## MoBaby

My clinic does day 3 usually but if jts Sunday they would be okay doing cd4 monday


----------



## star25

Ooh dont worry about that aurora, it's hard to keep up lol xx


----------



## BethK

Hey everyone!

Hope you're all ok, I'll do a more detailed 'hi' tomorrow when I'm on the PC, I'm on the phone atm and can't go back very far :(

I was doing fine, my OTD isn't until Monday, following my cycle patterns I should have my period today or tomorrow and although I got the bfp, I also have AF cramps :(

I'm just going to leave it until next week, I finish the cyclogest on Saturday and they said if my period was to come it would come after that.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thank you everyone for the condolences. Just taking it a day at a time. Hasn't fully hit me yet.


Lizzie -- You made me LOL about the music!! Haha. Im sure they'll be fine.. they'll just be rock stars. That's okay! 

Cmo -- Glad you are feeling better and down reg is over with. Fx those follies grow nice and big for you!!

Comfy -- Still have hope for you, hun. Hope you get a surprise bfp!

Libby -- :hugs: If any help, Crinone always made my af show a few days early so af not showing for you yet may be a good sign!

Mo -- Hope those lines get darker for you!!

Aurora -- I commented on your journal, but great news on the embies! 

ILT -- I know feeling sick is sucky, but your little one isn't going anywhere and wants to make sure you know that!!!! Af should be here Mon/Tus for me so then I can get started.

First -- Yay for a good baseline scan =) Hope you get the okay to start tonight.

Star -- Thanks, hun. I am hanging in there :hugs: Good luck at Monday's scan!!

Bumpsparkle -- Jeez! Af is really not being nice to you, huh?! That stinks. I really hope she does show for you soon. 

Mrs W -- Yay you get to start soon!!! Woo hooo.

Jaybo and anyone else I missed -- :hi: :hi:


----------



## MoBaby

Pm test as promised. I think it may be it... I'll test again in the am. Keep fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaaayyy. I agree Mo! That looks like your BFP! Congrats!


----------



## MoBaby

eek!!!! you think so?? I hope so..I am soooo scared to test in the morning now.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Heck ya! You can see it getting darker. Can't wait to see tomorrow's test!


----------



## BethK

Wow, lovely clear tests Mo! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## star25

Congratulations mo, lovely progression!! Xx


----------



## Jaybo

Definitely getting darker Mo. Congratulations!!! x


----------



## Jaybo

I've started spotting a bit :cry: I'm sure this is AF. I think im gonna test this afternoon just to get it over and done with. :nope:


----------



## lizzie78

Mo - no question that is brilliant progression in just one day!! 

Jaybo - I know you know this but i'm going to say it anyway to try and boost your optimism. Spotting can be completely normal and definitely does not mean that you are out yet. Keep the faith and we will keep everything crossed for you xxx

Aurora - good look for the fertilisation call today x

Hope eoe is ok??

Nothing to report here, just trying to visualise minnie and mo turning into Blasts today - FX'd!

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Lizzie.

Jaybo, all the hugs.

Mo, :wohoo:

Beth, are you sure you're supposed to come off progesterone? Sure you know best but at my clinic you stay on it for 7 weeks unless it's definitely a no-doubt bfn, AF arrives in full flow etc. hope it's just LO burrowing in cosier that you can feel.

Thanks BMW and Star! 

Apparently, all 8 of my retrieved eggs were mature, so all were injected with :spermy:. However only three fertilised. So we have three embies. I know this is good news but part of me worries why so few ferts? :shrug: It makes me feel like my body is broken :cry:
Anyway, looks like a Sunday 3-day transfer because we want to transfer two. However, because last cycle at 3 days we also had three embies and all looked identical, but only one went on to Blast & the others stopped at day 4, they will decide first thing on Sunday whether to go ahead with transfer (if two are clearly better) or whether to delay to Tues if they need more time to see which are the best two. So, got to book acu for both Sunday and Tuesday by the looks of it (and my acupuncturist is away Sunday so I have to book with another practitioner so probably difficult to cancel the post-transfer session without paying for it if I turn out not to need it). I know that isn't a big deal all thins considered but it just feels like every little bit if this that could be hard, complicated or confusing, is! No part of it is just straightforward. Gah. Well, as of right now I have three embies in the world, so even if this is as far as it goes, I'm declaring myself a mother at this point in time! Sorry for essay/whinge.


----------



## star25

Jaybo, stay strong and test when you feel ready, could easily be implantation xx

Lizzie, go little embies! Xx

Aurora, well done on the embies, sure you will have your little baby there xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I don't think so, Star, but thank you. I think that God/the Universe/Mother Nature is determined that I will never have a baby. But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## BethK

Hi everyone!

So pleased it's Friday! Half term now too, woohoo!

Aurora - We only had 3 embies left by day 2, then by day 3 we had only 2 so decision was made to put them both in and take our chances. I hope it works out for you.

I've heard of other clinics keeping the progesterone going for weeks, but Bristol have never done that :( They stop the cyclogest pessaries after 15 days from the day after EC.

Jaybo - I hope your test is positive and it's just an implant bleed.

Lizzie - Fingers crossed for Minnie and Mo to turn into lovely blasts :)

Mo - Congratulations on your lovely BFP progression.

BMW - Thinking of you at this hard time :( x

ILT - Hope you're doing ok with the sickness!

MrsW - Good luck for starting yours!

Libby, Comfy and Star I hope you're all doing ok!

AFM, AF cramps have gone, which is good, i have no sickness but do feel nauseous most of the day. Did another HPT today for DH benefit, it was no darker than the FRER, although it was a Clearblue test as our local shop doesn't sell FRER, so now i'm concerned it's not progressing :( I've ordered some FRER from the internet but i have to wait until next Wednesday for them to arrive.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mo - your progression looks beautiful, congrats! :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Jaybo sorry you think you're out. Hope you're ok.

Aurora congrats on the 3 embies, wishing them all the best. Hopefully the limbo land of not knowing what's going to happen when passes quickly and that everything works out perfectly.

Beth glad cramps have stopped.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, I know that it's easier to blame yourself in this whole process when something didn't go the way you wanted. Not saying that you should blame DH but if the eggs didn't get fertilized....Supposedly, it's sperm issue. If the embies don't get implanted, then it's egg issue. the point is takes 2 to tango :). So don't be to hard on yourself....and DH! Lol. Deep breath......you have 3!!! Wohooo! Grow little embies....grow! wish we could put a little miracle growth on it. That stuff works like a charm on my plants :).

Jaybo, sorry to hear about the spotting but I do agree with Lizzie. just do it! We are all here to support you. You might be prego already....just didn't know it yet! :)

Beth, I've never seen people used CB to see if the tests got darker. Nausea is a good sign! Enjoy it while you can cause it might kick you on your behind at 6 weeks mark!

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

I just had 10 minutes of nausea free, just woke up and it's 2:30am! Trying to figure out way to ease my nause. Might go buy the seasick band. It's not very pleasant to feel sick 24/7.....and I thought I could handle it. .hah! oh well...it is what it is. That's my mantra for the past 5 years! Lol.


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks for the positive thoughts girls, but I'm 100% sure this is the start of AF now. Just want to test to confirm it. How long do I have to wait after peeing before I can get an acurate result?

Sorry for the lack of personal responses, I'm a bit all over the place now.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Nausea sucks so bad. Sorry, ILT :sick:


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo :( you can test now it would be accurate. I'm sorry if af is coming :( I hope not.

Aurora: that's great you have 3!! Fx they all keep growing.

I took a test this am. I don't understand why I saw progression yesterday and today's test looks like yesterday ams- no darker or lighter. So I don't know what to think. I can't think I'm pregnant right now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## BethK

MoBaby said:


> Jaybo :( you can test now it would be accurate. I'm sorry if af is coming :( I hope not.
> 
> Aurora: that's great you have 3!! Fx they all keep growing.
> 
> I took a test this am. I don't understand why I saw progression yesterday and today's test looks like yesterday ams- no darker or lighter. So I don't know what to think. I can't think I'm pregnant right now.

Apparently HCG doubles every 48 hours. Maybe try again tomorrow xx

I have the same problem, only i've run out of FRER so i took a clearblue hpt this morning instead, which is lighter than my FRER that i did on Wednesday so i'm freaking out now too :(


----------



## Comfycushions

Jaybo:hugs: I'm so sorry you're struggling.:hugs:

Mo, surely it's a good sign it's not lighter. :hugs:


----------



## Comfycushions

Beth couldn't that just be down to the different brand? Try not to panic.


----------



## BethK

Comfycushions said:


> Beth couldn't that just be down to the different brand? Try not to panic.

Yes i hope so, i'll try the second Clearblue tomorrow :)


----------



## MoBaby

I'm wondering if mine is because last of hcg booster is leaving and my hcg is only just starting so now it's at a point to even out? Idk. Trying to not get hopes up too much yet. I put last 3 mornings test here too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Jaybo

BFN for sure :cry: not looking forward to telling DH.


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo :(


----------



## Comfycushions

Jaybo I'm sorry.:hugs: Hope you and dh are able to comfort each other. :hugs: Treat yourself kindly. We're here if you want to vent. xx


----------



## BethK

Oh Jaybo, so so sorry :( xx


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls , I would have struggled to get through this craziness without your support! :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:. :hugs: :hugs:

Mo, I can totally see that day 6 is darker than day 5. is the day 6 test super dry? It's hard to tell the difference when the test is still wet.

Beth.....guess what??? You are still pregnant! If you are still feeling nauseated, little one is still in there. :)


----------



## FirstTry

Aurora CHK said:


> I don't think so, Star, but thank you. I think that God/the Universe/Mother Nature is determined that I will never have a baby. But I hope I'm wrong.

Don't give up hope. You are the mother of those three embies. And you will become a mother to a child one way or another. For DH and me, "by any means necessary" was our motto.

You have three little balls of hope right now!!!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm sorry Jaybo :hugs: I was so hoping this would be your miracle.


----------



## star25

So sorry jaybo, we'll all continue to be here for you xx


----------



## CMo

Jaybo I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending u big hugs!!

Aurora 3 fertilised is amazing! Not long til there back in safe and sound!

Mo they lines def look good!

Hi to everyone else, at work so not much time to post.

I'm on day 2 of stims and didn't expect to notice anything so quick but my tummy feels really weighed down and slightly tight like a spasm. Anyone else feel like this it is it in my head?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I really didn't feel much beside feeling bloated. sorry :(


----------



## lizzie78

Jaybo, so sorry :cry: xxx:hugs:


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Jaybo IM so sorry. Thinking of you xx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jaybo I'm sorry it was a bfn Hun :hugs: this journey is just so so hard. 

As for me, af has arrived today so I had my baseline scan. My lining was thin so I've been given the go ahead, but I only have one ovary and she could only see 4 follicles! Possibly a very small 5th. So I am feeling really disappointed, the nurse seemed quite negative and checked I had been warned about the possibility of cancellation of the cycle so you could tell that's what she thought would happen. I guess I just need to pray I respond to the stims, I start tomorrow. 

Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Mo -- I definitely see the progression. How exciting!

Jaybo -- I am so so sorry sweetie <3 :hugs:

Aurora -- That's great that all 8 ended up being mature. Glad you ended up going forward with ER. 3 embies is still a good number. Hope they all grow for you!!! 

Beth -- FX for you, hun!

ILT -- Hope ms eases up for you soon :hugs:

Cmo -- Hope how you're feeling just means you have lots of follies growing!!!! 


AFM: CD27 today. Few more days for me. Woohoo.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, you never know! Don't feel discourage yet. There are always possibilities of good and bad :). Who knows that after the stim, your 1 ovary will do its best and produced 8 eggs! 

BMW, I am excited for you!


----------



## Comfycushions

Mrs w, hooray you're good to go! Sorry you're feeling disappointed but you never know just how fabulously your ovary is going to respond to stims. 4 sounds like a good start to me.

Bmw, nearly there!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> Jaybo I'm sorry it was a bfn Hun :hugs: this journey is just so so hard.
> 
> As for me, af has arrived today so I had my baseline scan. My lining was thin so I've been given the go ahead, but I only have one ovary and she could only see 4 follicles! Possibly a very small 5th. So I am feeling really disappointed, the nurse seemed quite negative and checked I had been warned about the possibility of cancellation of the cycle so you could tell that's what she thought would happen. I guess I just need to pray I respond to the stims, I start tomorrow.
> 
> Xx

Dont feel discouraged! Hope that one ovary works magic for you!!


----------



## lizzie78

Mrs w don't feel discouraged you haven't even started stimming yet! It sounds like the nurse was being unnecessarily negative. Try to put her out of your head if you can xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Yes mrs w more follicles will pop up once you start stims :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really?? I asked her and she said that was probably it and no more would pop up, it was just a case of trying to grow those ones? I'm confused now. Has anyone else ended up with more follicles than they started with at baseline scan? 

I really hope you guys are right. I so want to feel positive and relaxed about this! First injection tomorrow morning. Next scan Wednesday. 

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## lizzie78

Stimms ar togrow the follies Mrs w so honestly don't worry! You'll pribably stimming for about 12 days so loads of time to grow more and let the ones you have get bigger x


----------



## star25

Stay positive Mrs w, which nurse did you see today? They wouldnt be suggesting ivf if you didnt have a good chance of it working and the ladies are right, the stimms will help you produce some good follicles so chin up! 
I ended up with lots more than at my baseline after stimming, just try to take each day at a time and each time you inject remember your dream at the end of this xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, I think she was just counting your antral follicle, which is different. My first follicle count without stimming was 24. After stimming, I only had 16. So don't worry :). Everything will work out :).


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Jaybo - Really sorry and big hugs. We're all here if you need to vent. This rollercoaster sucks x

Mrs W - Yay for starting! Sorry the nurse was negative, which nurse did you see at complete? A lot can change once you start stemming x

Star - how are you feeling?

Afm - Getting a bit worried about AF being missing in action now. I've never been a week late and FRER confirmed bfn 2day (DH was curious in case!). Does anyone know if there's a chance my cyst from last month could still be lingering and causing my cycle to go weird or do cysts not interfere with cycle lengths? Probably going to phone the clinic on Monday regardless of whether she shows (or speak to GP) as I'm concerned there's something wrong :(


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Jaybo - Really sorry and big hugs. We're all here if you need to vent. This rollercoaster sucks x
> 
> Mrs W - Yay for starting! Sorry the nurse was negative, which nurse did you see at complete? A lot can change once you start stemming x
> 
> Star - how are you feeling?
> 
> Afm - Getting a bit worried about AF being missing in action now. I've never been a week late and FRER confirmed bfn 2day (DH was curious in case!). Does anyone know if there's a chance my cyst from last month could still be lingering and causing my cycle to go weird or do cysts not interfere with cycle lengths? Probably going to phone the clinic on Monday regardless of whether she shows (or speak to GP) as I'm concerned there's something wrong :(

Do you track ovulation? Can you be you just ovulated later this month?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W- You can't develop more follicles, I was told, but they can sometimes miss them at baseline or at down-reg scan as they're small at that stage. So you might have an extra couple which are just hiding a bit! :)

Massive hugs, Jaybo. I'm so upset on your behalf. Hope you and DH can comfort each other xxx

Thanks First, CMo, BMW and all on your warm wishes for my embies in particular and my chances in general :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sparkle, I must admit I have no idea re cyst interference or why AF is MIA (or more accurately WTF!) but I hope your clinic can help :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, I don't think cysts hinder AF but not really sure about this. But if you do have cysts, depending on your E2 level, they could cancel your cycle. sounds like you have a good plan already. :). Hopefully, it's nothing serious and you just ovulated late.


----------



## BethK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Really?? I asked her and she said that was probably it and no more would pop up, it was just a case of trying to grow those ones? I'm confused now. Has anyone else ended up with more follicles than they started with at baseline scan?
> 
> I really hope you guys are right. I so want to feel positive and relaxed about this! First injection tomorrow morning. Next scan Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks everyone xx


Me! I only have 1 ovary and had 4 follicles to start, then a few days later a different nurse scanned me and found 6, then that was it until EC when they found 8!

I guess it depends how good they are at scanning for them


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks everyone! Beth I thought that was the case for you, hopefully a few more may appear for me! I'm just praying I respond well to the stims and that when I get back even if its only the 4-5 that all are growing well. First injection done this morning and it wasn't that bad, the needle was so fine I couldn't feel it! 

Star I can't remember her name, she's got long ish blonde hair and is about 50 I'd say? We had her for our nurse consult too and she's really nice, she wasn't exactly being negative, more that I felt she was concerned by the low number really. We will see.

Bump have you called the clinic? They might get you in the scan you and check. Shame it wasn't a last minute natural bfp, that's what I was hoping for!! Maybe you did ovulate later than you think, or maybe all the anticipation of the cycle has delayed it? 

X


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies! I'll definitely be phoning the clinic either way on Monday I reckon. Been under tons of stress the past few months so perhaps it's just that.

Star - did they invite you in for a scan when your AF didn't arrive on time?


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone! Sorry I don't participate very much but I do read what's happening. I can't keep up sometimes! 

I'm sorry Jaybo, sending huge hugs xx

Aurora, I have my fingers crossed for you!

Mrs w, by what everyone is saying there's plenty of opportunity for more which is awesome :) 

I'm on day 4 of stims today, and the upped my dose to 4 amps as of yesterday as they thought I needed a 'boost'. They said my blood result was 800 after 2 days but I'm not sure what that means! Reviewed again on Monday. Did anybody have this? I really hope I'm not a poor responder :(


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Amoreamy! I'm afraid I don't know about the bloods etc but fingers crossed that everything's progressing well <3


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks everyone for your kind words, it means a lot. :hugs: I'm doing surprisingly ok actually. DH has been amazing. I think I knew with only one embie making it till day 3 my chances were slim. Just trying to collect my thoughts and figure out what the heck to do next! :shrug:


For now I'm just going to be cheering you lovely ladies from the sidelines. Hoping for lots of BFPs in the next few weeks. :happydance:

Arora - did you get anymore update on your embies. Hang in there, really hope one of those is your future LO.

Bump - I can't believe AF is still giving you the runaround. She's such a pain. I hope you get some answers from your clinic and don't have to delay treatment.

MrsW - sorry you're disappointed with your AFC. Mine was only 4 on my first scan and after stims there were 7, although for me not all had mature eggs, it's possible that more may show up. FX for lots of growth on the stims.

BMW - hope you're doing ok hun :hugs: not long for you now. So exciting!

Comfy - how are you feeling today? I've got everything crossed for you.

Mo - really excited for your test today.

CMo - sounds like the stims are doing there job. I had some bloating and stretching pains fairly quickly on the stims but it settled down after the first few days. When's your next scan?

Hi everyone else! :waves: Sorry if I missed anything, I hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Jaybo

Sorry amore I missed your post! I didn't have bloods done either but I know some of the other ladies have so hopefully they'll be able to help. Hope the extra meds do the trick!


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you! The nurse gave me the number over the phone and I just didn't think to ask her what it actually means!! :doh:

Aurora I forgot to say Aurora is top of my names list for a girl, I think it's the cutest :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, it could be that you are not responding as they hope for. But don't worry, they know what they are doing and that's why you are monitored and your meds adjusted. 

Bump, hopefully your clinic can help you figure out what happened to AF :)

Jaybo, I know that it's still early but I do hope that you will try again. :hugs: so glad to hear that you are feeling ok.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Aurora, it could be that you are not responding as they hope for. But don't worry, they know what they are doing and that's why you are monitored and your meds adjusted.

Think this is for you, Amoreamy! ILT you have extra special dispensation to get names mixed up - it's hard enough for me without any baby-brain excuse :haha:

Man I hope my embies are ok today.. Wish we got a daily update. On the other hand, waiting for that call would be even more stressful I bet. At least we can presume we still have at least one left or they'd have called to cancel... 

Love to all. Oh btw, I started reading from the start of the thread out of curiosity and Star I can't believe the scratch was only £100 - I had to pay £600. And it's sooo horrid...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Whooooppppsss! Hahaha that's what I got for posting at 4am :p.

Aurora, no news is good news in this case :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jaybo I'm glad you are doing ok at the moment, sometimes you just need some time to recover and then you can start to plan what's next. What is your amh level just out of interest? We are similar age, I'm 34. 

Aurora I hope those embies are doing well, do you know when transfer will be?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! My test this am wasn't any darker so I have to think at this point I'm not pregnant or it's going to be a chemical. I know it's not the hcg shot at this point. But line should be progressing and darker. It was always darker with my previous pregnancies. I have 5 frosties so guess we will be headings into that as soon as re lets me. If I do natural he may let me next cycle.

Pi is last 3 mornings. No progression.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## lizzie78

Mo I don't want to confuse you but I can see clear progression in those 3 pics. Particularly today. Unless they look different in real life I'm not sure that you should panic just yet xxx


----------



## MoBaby

That's about how they look in real life. Here are yesterday's vs this am. I don't know what to think at this point though. Monday come on!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CMo

Mo if the bottom one is today's then it definitely looks darker. X


----------



## amoreamy

There is definite progression Mo! Absolutely definite x


----------



## Jaybo

I agree Mo, today's is darker for sure


----------



## MoBaby

Amore 800 after 4 days of stims sounds like a good number to me.. My re always adds meds in after 4-5 days of stims. I don't remember what my number was. But maybe your levels didn't double after a couple days and in that case they would up your meds.

Aurora: fx for those embies!! Do you know transfer date yet?

Jaybo: glad you are doing okay.


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: do you have photos of your FRERs at the same point from your successful cycle? Maybe compare those, although every pregnancy is different. Good luck!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, the last 3 cycles ive taken provera, if I get to af I call clinic, GP for scan to check everything then start provera, on the first time I took provera I did have a cyst and nurse said that would delay af but when af came after provera that the cyst would go with it 
I'm sure they will say for you to go for a scan as you dont want to be waiting any longer xx

Aurora, my first scratch was because I was doing the clinical trial but as I didn't have transfer they done it again so didn't have to pay but saw it was £100 on price list, 600 is a lot!! 

Will post more later, afm, my backs been killing like pre af, probably due to estrogen tablets, can't wait for Mon, just booked the ferry, all set to go and hopefully can start progesterone Monday


----------



## star25

Mo I'm sure you have progression! X


----------



## MoBaby

First: yes I do. It was a 6 day transfer if that matters but they were darker and thicker but it was a double transfer and I had high betas.

From successful cycle:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I don't think you are having chemical. I agree with everyone else. It does look darker today. I think mine looked like that on day 7 also. I'd go get my phone and post it. Alas, I'm laying down without feeling any nausea and hate to jinx myself. But as soon as DH comes out, I'll post mine :). Don't worry :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, here is my tests. Not much different between day 7 & day 8
 



Attached Files:







2015-02-14 08.19.25.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## beneathmywing

Happy Valentine's Day, ladies <3


Jaybo -- Glad you are doing okay, considering :hugs: Hope you can try again soon. I am doing a little better myself. Thank you.

Amore -- Hope the higher dose helps you!

Aurora -- Hope your embies are doing great!!

Star -- Monday is almost here!!! Hope it goes perfectly for you.

Mo -- I think it's hard to see progression since you are testing every day.. maybe tomorrow compare to yesterday's test and see if it's darker? I am keeping my fx for you, though!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mo - that test definitely looks a bit darker! You must have a decent amount of hcg in your body to get a strong line like that and if booster shot would be gone or nearly gone, I'm sure it would only look like that if you were pregnant!! :)


----------



## star25

I think beneath is right too mo, as your testing everyday it might not be very different compared to every 48hrs :) x


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, my last post was meant to say if I get to day 35 I call clinic! Dont know why I put of I get to af, stupid me! 
The nurses always say to me they wait til you get to day 35 before scanning and prescribing provera ( though if I needed it this time they said not to worry about the scan and instead of giving me a script for it the nurse Claire added it to me estrogen and buserelin delivery and sent 40 tabs so I didnt have to pay and have a good supply, which I'm obviously Hoping I dont need!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star. Today is day 35 so I guess I'll have to phone on day 37. I'm kicking myself for not phoning Friday but I don't like to cause a fuss and I've no idea what to do in this situation. I don't know if it's healthy to just miss a period?

Did you continue to have all the AF symptoms when she didn't show? I've got abdo pain on and off, killer boobs, headaches and really snappy and weepy! At this moment in time I just want to forget about a FET for a few months as I'm concerned something's not right, and you know how it is, we want each attempt to be perfect to avoid any what ifs.

Sorry for rant, just feeling sorry for myself and worrying lol! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies :wave:
My transfer is tomorrow, that's if the embies are still going (everything tightly crossed).

I am freaking out though as I feel really crampy like when AF is on her way. I need my uterus not to be doing that!! Neither AF (obvs) or even just cramping! My meditation track says the most important thing for successful transfer/implantation is total uterine calm and stillness. Argh! Did anyone else have this pre-transfer? I'm trying to tell myself it's just post-collection ovary healing but am I delusional? Sorry but I'm really freaking out! 

Will catch up with everyone later so sorry for lack of personals but I'm so worried I can't quite focus!


----------



## MoBaby

Aurora that's completely normal! It's from the stims, collection and progesterone. So excited your transfer is tomorrow!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh, thank feck! Cheers Mo! I'm such a loser :dohh:

Btw, totes agree with the others, there's progression there esp if you might still have some injected hcg leaving your system whilst your body is also producing more of its own, that would lead to a seemingly 'static' progression for a couple of days. Horrid to feel in limbo and uncertain though, I know! Take good care of your lovely self x


----------



## BethK

Hey all!

Hope you're all ok!

I'm waiting for a call back from the clinic tomorrow about going in for a scan due to a suspected ectopic :(

I had huge cramping before my transfer Aurora, apparently it's noemal, good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## beneathmywing

BethK said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Hope you're all ok!
> 
> I'm waiting for a call back from the clinic tomorrow about going in for a scan due to a suspected ectopic :(
> 
> I had huge cramping before my transfer Aurora, apparently it's noemal, good luck for tomorrow x

Oh no, hun. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## BethK

Thanks BMW, I've never had an ectopic before so wasn't sure but the nurses want to check.

I'm having pains in my right ovary, just like ovulation pains.

I just hope if both my embies stuck, that they could clear the ectopic and leave the other one alone :/ don't think they can though, that would be more gutting.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Beth, I'm hoping and praying for you that it's not an ectopic. Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Beth, really hope it turns out not to be an ectopic. Sending you hugs x

Aurora, as the others said it's totally normal after the cocktail of drugs. I have the cramps now and am assuming it's the progesterone. Good luck for tomorrow chickadee xxxx


----------



## star25

Aurora, good luck for tomoro, what your feeling is definitely normal after what meds weve had etc :)

Beth, I really hope it isnt the case for you, sending big hugs 

Bumpsparkle, the time I didnt get af due to a cyst I kept getting cramping which made me think af would show but never did, the other times I didnt have a cyst just no ovulation and I didnt have any af signs whatsoever, I really hope its nothing for you and af is just been slow coming x


----------



## MoBaby

Beth why do they suspect it's an ectopic? Isn't it too early also to tell? How far along would you be now? Hope all is okay :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, I'm with Mo. Thought it'd be too early to detect that. But hoping, that's not the case :hugs:

Aurora, I rarely have cramps so I didn't have one until after transfer. So, I'm sure the other ladies are right. Nothing to worry about :)


----------



## FirstTry

Beth: is the only concerning symptom the cramping in your ovary? Is it normal cramping or extra painful? I would think that it's common for ovaries to be swollen and achy, so an ectopic would not be my first guess, unless there are other symptoms. 

Anyway, I really hope that's not the case and that this is your (second) miracle!

Aurora: Good luck!!!


----------



## BethK

Yes the stabbing pain in my right ovary is my only symptom which is why I wasn't sure but they said that they would be able to see where the egg sac(s) were positioned.

I'm 4+6.

They're calling me today.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sending you so much love, luck and dust, Beth. Hopefully it's just delayed ovary healing from the IVF whammy you can feel and that your baby/ies are doing fine.

Thanks all for your luck for my transfer this morning. Eek!

I'm gonna get a oeuvre detective to track down that sneaky missing AF if she doesn't arrive by tomorrow morning! Wtf?! You poor honey.


----------



## amoreamy

I'm hoping all is well for you Beth and they're just stretching pains. :hugs:

Aurora good luck today, let us know how it goes!

xx


----------



## Jaybo

Beth - I really hope everything is ok and it's not an ectopic pregnancy. Hope all goes well at the scan. :hugs:

Aurora - good luck with your transfer today! :happydance:


----------



## Jaybo

Mrs W 11 said:


> Jaybo I'm glad you are doing ok at the moment, sometimes you just need some time to recover and then you can start to plan what's next. What is your amh level just out of interest? We are similar age, I'm 34.

Thanks MrsW. My amh was 2.6 pmol last year, but I'm worried how quickly it will go down now. :-( What was yours? It's so annoying that with the NHS we were funded for 1 fresh and 2 frozen cycles, but because I have no frosties I guess that's it for us with NHS treatment. :brat: Private treatment is just so bloody expensive!! But, we'd find the money somehow, I just worry that given that we had such poor response to treatment and low fertilisation, if we have any chance of it working in the future no matter how much money we throw at it. Blah! Sorry bit of a rant, it's just all so confusing. Hope you're doing okay xx


----------



## CMo

Beth I so hope ectopic is not the case and it's just your ovary recovering.

Aurora good luck today! Will u transfer 1 or 2?

Jaybo how are you? Private treatment is so expensive. We never got any funded so had to pay ourselves. Feels like we are constantly saving, just paid out first one and now saving if we need a second.

ILT how are you? Just looking at your tests. You were 5 day transfer right? Is you 5dp5dt completely blank but day 6 shows a second line? Just getting ideas of timelines incase I test early.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi gang! I'm back but not PUPO; my transfer has been delayed to Tuesday to go to blastocyst stage, as they can't tell the difference between Flopsy, Mopsy and Cottontail this morning - all three look brill apparently! :dance: (we are hoping for two to be transferred).

Jaybo, I know how you feel. Our cycle is costing £8000 and we couldn't be doing it without a lot of family support - and short of a lottery win we won't be able to do it again. It's such a postcode lottery. My friends in other regions got three free goes (which is what NHS guideline is, but few trusts adhere to it now, due to all the government cuts to public services). It's so unfair and frustrating. Us 'low reserve' girls have to pay basically twice as much as it's the drugs which are so dear.

Right, I've not been able to get on laptop for a couple of days so I've lost the plot a bit. Who is PUPO? Lizzie, Beth, Mo - who else? X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Aurora CHK said:


> I'm gonna get a oeuvre detective

Private, not oeuvre. Poncy autocorrect!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Aurora - Yay for going to blast!! That's really positive news, although more waiting lol!

Beth - good luck 2day, hope it's not an ectopic x

Star - Thanks for the info, it's so helpful knowing we're at the same clinic. 1 more question, did you have to have a blood test on any of the 3 times you had late AF? Just wanna prepare as I have a phobia; the fewer the better really!

AF still missing in action...shame the symptoms aren't lol!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aurora that's fantastic!! Greats news to get to blast and sounds like you may have 3 eggs, how many are you putting back in? Finger crossed for 1 or 2 frosties! 

Bump - grrrr! So frustrating, at least you can call the clinic tomorrow and know they will get you in asap for a scan. You might see star if you go tomorrow haha! I'm not there till weds this week for scan. 

Haha I thought an oeuvre detective as like a special fertility detective as oeuvre is French for egg or something :rofl: 

Jaybo, my amh is 3.00. It seems to me like the decline must be quite quick because 3 years I got pregnant first try and had my dd, totally oblivious that anything could be wrong, then 1 year ago I got pregnant first go but it ended in mmc, I guess maybe not a good quality egg. Now we've been ttc for a year with no luck. Since I have a child I wasn't entitled to any nhs treatment so we are private. Luckily we had some savings but its not easy spend thousands on something everyone else I know has got for free! 

Where were you treated jaybo? I've read a lot about the lister clinic in London who specialise in ladies with low amh. If this cycle doesn't work for me, I am going to call them. I've no idea how I would make getting to London for all the scans and appointments work with my job but it would have to work! I know I will do anything to have another baby. Just very sad as I always wanted 3, that was the plan. 

I'm feeling really anxious today, anyone else have that once they started stims? I don't think it's the stims, just the fact I've started the process. I need to chill!!


----------



## Jaybo

Aurora - that's fantastic news!! So happy for you and your tough little embies! Can't wait for you to be pupo.

BTW i love your autocorrects, keep them coming! :rofl:

It's so unfair that the NHS is still such a postcode lottery and we all have to spend so much on treatment. IVF sucks! I might get that on a t-shirt and wear it to family occasions to deter anyone thinking of asking us when we going to have a baby! :haha:

MrsW - sorry you're feeling anxious, I didn't feel like that with the stims but felt like it a lot throughout the process. I think it's just all consuming and with so much riding on it, it can become overwhelming. Hope you feel better. We just had our cycle at the local NHS hosp. I live near London and work centrally so actually started looking at some of these clinics. The Lister looks great, I'm going to try and get along to the next open evening. Another option is to self-fund through the NHS and it would be around half the price. The success rates are only a bit lower here overall, but I think they're useless when it comes to low amh and alternative protocols. I guess we'll wait and see what they say at our follow-up appointment.
 
CMo - Hi! How many dpt are you now? Are you thinking of testing?

Bump - come on AF!! She really is never around when you need her, but always here when you don't! :witch:


----------



## MoBaby

Aurora that's great!!

I'm out this time. My cycle didn't work. Test has faded to negative. I have 5 frosties and will ask tomorrow about jumping straight into a Fet cycle. I will transfer 2 because single transfers don't work for me.


----------



## star25

Aurora, yay great news! 

Bumpsparkle, they didnt do a blood test so dont worry! I ways totook provera for 5 days then af would arrive 5 days later but yours might arrive sooner, it can arrive whilst taking it too, it does help to have someone at the same clinic

Mrs w, I felt like that after I finished and had to wait for fet, I felt like I was missing something and quite down, think I just wanted my transfer!


----------



## star25

So sorry mobaby, hope your doing ok considering, your right focus on the positive and the embies you have xx


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora that is brilliant news, I told you you would have awesome eggs!! Omsk I also thought it was some sort of saucy french egg detective!

Mrs w I think it's normal to feel anxious at all parts of this thing. Every time I move on a stage I feel great that I passed another hurdle and then start to panic again about the next thing lol. Do something that will help you unwind or at lest take your mind off things for s bit. I find I need to spend a lot more time alone through a cycle as it's exhausting trying to be 'on' and 'ok' for everyone else's benefit even poor Dh. Hope you settle soon.

Jaybo, t shirt is a great idea, I'll buy two off you (one to wash and one to wear!). What I find astonishing is peoples opinions on Ivf when they have never done it or any research into it. They seem to either assume it works first time or that it's a complete waste of money and I should just opt for being childless. GRr. We had to go private so I feel your pain, it is far from cheap. We have to have icsi so it's 6.5k before drugs :( that said by going private I got to shop around a bit more and be comfortable with the clinic we chose so there are some plus points and you don't have to wait long either.

Bump, cannot believe your dratted AF! Doing a mental little af dance for you and hoping the stupid thing shows up soon?

CMo, how many days past transfer are you?
ILT hope you are doing ok?
Star, how are you chicken?
Bmw, if you are stil rewarding hope you are ok?
Amoreamy, how are things with you?
Comfy, not sure if you are still reading ?
Anyone else that I've missed, sorry it's so hard to keep up!

Afm, I'm 4 days past 3 dt today, lots of cramps going on which I'm assuming is the progesterone so I'm trying not to panic that I have an evil uterus which is trying to eject Minnie and mo lol. I don't remember noticing this so much last time but maybe it's because I didn't have an ec this time so I notice the pains more. Hey ho, hoping that they are both hatchlings and picking their spots to snuggle into now. Sunday dinner is cooking and I'm going to pop into town to pick up a few bits the come home and hopefully chill out for the afternoon.

Xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Mo, I'm so sorry we must have been typing at the same time. So sorry to hear that. I know my clinic make you wait 3 bleeds before attempting a FET but everywhere is probably different. I guess it's more about your body and mind having chance to get back to normal before going again so if you feel ready sooner hopefully they can accommodate you with that. Sending you lots of useless virtual hugs xxx


----------



## FirstTry

Lizzie: cramping is a good sign right about now!!!

Mo: I'm so sorry to hear this. But happy that you have so many frosties. Good luck for a short wait between transfers.


----------



## Jaybo

Mo - so sorry :-( I'm pleased you have your 5 frosties. Hope you can start again soon xx

Lizzy - I'm sure the cramping is just minnie and mo setting up home! Do you know when you might test? With all the outragous things people say about infertility and ivf I think we could have enough t-shirt slogans to keep us in business for some time!

Star, First, everyone else Hi :wave:


----------



## lizzie78

Jaybo, I'm usually a serial tester but at the moment I'm in a happy little bubble and don't want to come out. I'll see how I feel towards the end of next week as normally I like to be let down gradually rather than in a big bam on otd. X


----------



## Jaybo

Being completely test shy, I know that feeling well! :haha: I was actually quite glad AF started rather than having that big bam of a BFN while I still had hope. Obviously would have prefered a BFP though! I've got everything crossed for minnie & mo xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, hope everything is alright. 

Aurora, I thought that was a detective name off a tv show over there. Congrats on making it to blastie stage!! Such awesome news :).

Cmo, I think it's only Lizzie and you for PUPO and Aurora is following in a couple of days :). My test on day 5 was pretty light. The line was thin but it was there. how many DPO are you now?

Mo, I just woke up and very much in shock to hear the result! what is the possibility of little blastie to be a late implanter? When is OTD?

Jaybo, does your family know that you are going through IVF? Could they help a bit? Are you going to get your AMH retested? 

Lizzie, I'm doing ok so far. Still waiting patiently for my scan in 1 and 1/2 week. Trying to busy ourselves with settling the house that's sold and buying a new one. So we are keeping ourselves pretty busy with meetings with realtors and mortgage people :). Your symptom sounds good so far! 

Sorry if I missed anyone else. I did miss a whole page and had to edit my post... :)


----------



## MoBaby

I can't really wait because I need to transfer by April to deliver this year. If not then I'll have to wait until summer or fall. I have a high deductible so I can't really afford it any other time.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I hope you can start another FET soon. Stupid deductible is a killer everytime! hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## CMo

I wish I was pupo but still on stims. Day 4 today so back for scan on tues.

Aurora that's amazing news!! Sorry your having to wait but great news your embies are doing well.

Mo so sorry about FET. Hope you don't have to wait too long to go again. What are deductables?


----------



## Comfycushions

Beth, really hope it's not an ectopic and everything is ok.

Mo, so sorry. It's good you've got frosties and are looking positively to the future.

Aurora great news about going to blast!!

Sorry short message in terms of personal replies. 

Been feeling a bit dejected. Sad I'm getting to end of tww and having to face up to reality of whether this has worked and deciding what to do next. I don't feel very hopeful.

I want one of those t-shirts too Jaybo!

I'm also disappointed that there is no egg detective!


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy did you test yet?

Cmo deductibles are in us where the member has to pay a certain amount of ther medical expenses before coverage. Ours is like $4000 for family (we pay $2500 of $4k and dH work pays the rest) but if we get pg to late this year and deliver early next year we will be responsible for $5000 out of pocket. We can't afford that :(


----------



## Jaybo

Cmo - sorry I thought you were pupo too for a sec there. Not long to go now though.

Comfy - sorry you're feeling a bit down :hugs: hope you get some wonderful news at the end of your TWW. When's your otd again?

ILT - glad you're doing ok. Yes it's only my parents we've told about our treatment really. My Dad's already offered to pay for another round, but I feel so bad taking money from them as I know he's been working hard towards retirement and I feel like I'd be spending his pension! :blush: we've got some savings so we may be able to have one last go without too much help. I really hope so because I don't feel ready to throw in the towel yet :nope:

Mo - I hope you can fit in your cycle in time.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Gosh mo I'm so sorry, I was so certain that was your bfp. It's great you have frosties though so onwards to next time, I hope that will be your time. I had no idea about these deductibles, sounds stressful! Good old nhs! 

Comfy sorry to hear you are feeling down, I'm sure it's only natural towards the end of the tww. I know I will be feeling very anxious and emotional. I'm praying its a happy result for you. 

Cmo how are you feeling on the stims? I'm day 2 today. Scan on weds.

Bump, ill take some of the t shirts too!! 

Had a nice day today my dad come to visit and its been a lovely day which has taken my mind off things a bit.

He anyone heard of taking wheatgrass shots for egg quality? I'm always torn between wanting to try things that might help, or interfering with nature!! I'm having protein, lots of fruit and veg, drinking plenty of water. Just want to do all I can to help!


----------



## star25

havent heard of that Mrs w, ota true we do all we can in the hope ornaments bfp! 

Good luck for all the scans this week, looks like we got me tomoro, cmo tues and mrs w weds :)

Lizzie, bet they're burying in deep as we type!


----------



## lizzie78

Star are they Cust checking your lining is thickening up tomorrow?? Good luck x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Jaybo said:


> It's so unfair that the NHS is still such a postcode lottery and we all have to spend so much on treatment. IVF sucks! I might get that on a t-shirt and wear it to family occasions to deter anyone thinking of asking us when we going to have a baby! :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to check in with you all. I havent been posting as not much to update!. have stopped progestrone and am waiting on my period.We are lucky enough to have some frosties but will wait for the moment as my husbands away with work until March. Still feeling kinda low but coming to terms with BFN. I wont be posting much but will definitely be checking in daily to see how you are all doing and wish you well. Never knew before this experience just how much want and emotional upheavals are involved in this process. I have so much resepct for each of you and wish all of us get our happy ending in this x

jaybo-hope your ok and that you get a chance to do another round.

Mo-so sorry hope your ok

Beth-how are you doing. I hope it turns out that everytghing is ok with your babys

Aurora- thats great news!

Lizzie-hope those little eggies are burrying good n deep!

Everyone else:hugs:


----------



## CMo

Mrs W I'm on day 4 of stims. Feeling ok but stomach feels really heavy. How are you feeling?


----------



## amoreamy

Mo- I'm sorry about your news, I really wasn't expecting that. Lets keep hopeful for your frosties :hugs:

Aurora- congrats on your blasts! Now the long wait till Tuesday!

Comfy: I think its only natural to feel like that but keep hopeful. Treat yourself kindly :hugs:

ilt: not long till your next scan, you'll be able to see so much more then, very exciting :)

CMO and Mrs W: how are stims going?

Lizzie: I hope they're getting nicely tucked in in there, I think I will be the same as you when it comes to testing, it's best to stay in the happy place of not knowing!

Jaybo: hope you're doing okay :hi:

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM On my fifth day of stims, and I'm not really feeling anything different yet. I was expecting to start inflating or something! I have my next blood tomorrow so I'm hoping to respond better than the first two days as the nurse said I needed a boost. Diplomatic code for I'm not responding very well, so fingers crossed that it's improved!


----------



## lizzie78

Amoramy hard not to worry but if you aren't on track tomorrow I'm sure they will just play around with your dosage. I took a little extra time to respond my first time around but upping the dose worked and everything was fine x

Libby, thank you and take care xxx

CMo, looks like you and amoreamy are pretty close in progress. When's your next scan?

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

I never felt anything until around day 10/11 of stims (& some ladies don't even take them that long) :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle -- EVIL AF!

Mobaby -- I am so so sorry to hear about the bfn :hugs:

Beth -- Any news? Hope you are okay.

Lizzie -- I am doing okay. Thank you!! Hope the cramping is a good sign.

Aurora -- Great news on 5-day transfer! Wooo. Those three embies are definitely fighters!

Comfy -- Hope you get some good news!


:wave: to anyone I missed!!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hope scans go well today star and amore.

Glad to hear you're doing ok libby.

Thanks for all the encouragement. I had a lovely dream that I found out I was pregnant so was all hopeful when I woke up and caved in and tested. Bfn. So regretting it now-instead of chilling out and relaxing all day I'll be spending it crying. I'm 9dp3dt so I know there's an outside chance things could change by otd (thursday).


----------



## CMo

Yea amoreamy we're pretty close in our cycle, I'm on day 5 of stimms today. First scan since starting is tomorrow. Fingers crossed all is going well!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Comfy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
What test are you using? On 10 days I only got the faintest of faint BFPs on FRER and nothing on anything else xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy :cry::hugs: A lot of people dont get positives until 13 dpo and even then they are faint so please don't give up yet. Its still possible over the next couple of days. Its easy to get a distorted view of what is normal on here. That said my heart is breaking for you today as even if you get that bfp tomorrow it doesn't make you feel any better right now. Aurora is right, which brand of test are you using?xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks Aurora. Was just an ic. Think I'm going to get a first response and test wed and before going to the clinic on thurs.

Saw a tiny bit of bright red blood earlier tho.


----------



## Comfycushions

I replied but when I refreshed screen it disappeared. Don't know if it'll turn up later!

It was just an ic. I think I'm going to drag myself out the house, some fresh air might help and I can buy a first response to use before going to the clinic on thurs.

Had a teeny bit of bright red blood earlier-i know it could just be irritation from those hideous pessaries, or nothing, but I'm worried.


----------



## Comfycushions

My post did turn up again. I'm cursed today. Getting back in my hole.


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy those ics can be tricky. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!

Wasn't someone else getting beta today also?

I had mine drawn, test was faint this am so expecting under 5. Is what it is. Nurse will tell me plan when she calls. Looks like when aF arrives we will do scratch biopsy and get with March af.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, IC is definitely not as good as FRER. I had a clear line with FRER and still needed to squint w/ IC. Didn't get dark at all even when it was a dark line w/ FRER. Then, I ran out of IC :p. Hopefully it was an implantation bleeding. 

Mo, glad to hear that you have a plan for the next transfer. 

Beth, how are you? 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## BethK

Hi everyone!

Wow this thread moves fast!

I had a call back from my clinic yesterday, they do scans on Thursday and as my pain hadn't got any worse they (and me) were happy to wait.

They're going to call on Wednesday to see if the pains have passed. If they have then they said i don't have to go in until my viability scan on 5th March. That would be preferable as i live 2 hours away from the clinic and my DD is on half term. They said if they get worse, i bleed or i have shoulder pain i have to call them back.

It's a sharp stabbing pain right by my ovary on my right side.

At the moment though i'm just happy i have no bleeding.

I wish i had more symptoms though :(

Comfy - IC's aren't anywhere near as clear as FRER, you can google image search for pregnancy tests at 9dp3dt and they're all so faint.

Mo - I'm so sorry it's not worked for you. It's so devastating when it doesn't work, my heart goes out to you. xx

ILT - How are you doing? When do you have your scan? 

CMO - Good luck with the scan tomorrow!

Amoreamy - I hope the bloods were ok today?

Libby - I'm sending lots of luck for your next cycle!

BMW, Lizzie, Bump, Star, Mrs W I hope you're all ok?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth! So glad to hear from you and everything sounds ok so far. Regarding symptoms, just wait....mine got worse when I hit 6 weeks. :). My second U/S is on the 25th...a week and a half away. I'll be 8 weeks 3 days and hope that everything is alright in there. Wait...do they not offer early scan? My first scan was 6 weeks 2 days and you'll be over 8 weeks along by the time you get your first?


----------



## BethK

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Beth! So glad to hear from you and everything sounds ok so far. Regarding symptoms, just wait....mine got worse when I hit 6 weeks. :). My second U/S is on the 25th...a week and a half away. I'll be 8 weeks 3 days and hope that everything is alright in there. Wait...do they not offer early scan? My first scan was 6 weeks 2 days and you'll be over 8 weeks along by the time you get your first?

Yes that is the early scan they're offering :/

Maybe i could contact a private scanning place?

Maybe my ticker is out, do i go by my LMP? or my EC? My first day of my last period was 12th Jan, but my EC wasn't until 30th Jan.


----------



## star25

Comfy, hoping that it's just too early for you, the ladies are right though with the ics, not that ive ever had a bfp but ive seen so many people say they had nothing on them but a bfp on a better brand ;)

Amore, hope all is well tomorrow, I'm sure they will adjust your meds if need be so all keeps on track 

Lizzie, hope little ones are snuggling in nicely! 

Beth, glad to hear the pain isnt any worse, sounds like it's from all the meds and all the ivf business does all sorts to us! 

Bumpsparkle, what did clinic say about af? If it hasn't arrived, hope your ok 

Afm, had my scan today, lining wasnt ready as they like it to be over 8mm and mines 7mm, at baseline it was 4.6mm so getting there! Go back next tues, the nurse said it should be fine by then so transfer will be the following tues, for anyone whos had a FET what was your lining?


----------



## BethK

Thanks Star! :)

Going by your lining growth from baseline to now it sounds like you should be well away by next week!

Sorry i can't remember what mine on my FET in 2013 :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, I go by LMP. You could if you really want to. At 5 weeks 6 days (RE measurement) and my ticker said 6 weeks 2 days, we got to hear the heartbeat, saw little flicker on the screen, saw the egg yolk, and a little baby :). Maybe that will give you a peace of mind if the scan is not super expensive. 

Star, one more week!!!!


----------



## BethK

It looks like the clinic are taking my dates from my EC (30.01.15) and going back 2 weeks, so going from 16th Jan.

However my LMP was 12th Jan, should i adjust my ticker?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Beth, I would for now until you go to your OB. My RE calculated it from LMP or more like the day they told me to stop BCP and start stim.


----------



## MoBaby

So my beta is a 30.... Super low but I have to have it repeated on Wednesday. Not much hope but they said they've seen good things come from this.


----------



## beneathmywing

Comfy -- So sorry about the bfn, hun!! :hugs: You're not out yet.

Beth -- Glad to hear the pain hasn't gotten worse. Hope all turns out well.

Star -- Fx your lining will be perfect next scan!

Mobaby -- FX FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## BethK

Thanks BMW!

Mo keeping my fingers crossed for you, I hope time flies by.

I've adjusted my ticker to go from 2 weeks previous to my EC instead of from my LMP.

I can always adjust it at a later date if I need to :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, you never know!! Are you on PIO? I heard PIO works better than pessaries. There is still hope :D. When is your second beta?

Beth, sounds good :). That thing is easily adjustable :D. It's great to see your ticker though!


----------



## amoreamy

Comfy - IC's aren't reliable, try not to worry about it. You're doing amazing x

Beth- good to hear from you, and glad everything is still good and the pain isn't any worse, and hopefully the scan will be perfect :) I have a good feeling!

cmo- I hope the scan goes well, let us know what happens :) It sounds as though I get mine on Friday so we'll see!

Star- it sounds like you're nearly there! I'm very excited for you!

Beneath- I can't wait for cycle to start, I know it's all come at once but I know it will all make sense in the end :hugs:

AFM I've had the first 'one of those days today'. I've felt poorly, I've been poorly, I've been in pain, I'm in pain right now! But this is the first day I've felt mentally dejected, and it's been horrible. I had it in my head I was going to be a poor responder and nothing was going to work etc etc. I think it was the worry of the blood test today and the fact my best friend is moving back to France this week and I'm really gutted. It all hit me at once. I'm so glad I'm able to talk to all of you otherwise it would be so much harder! Anyway! I'll stop moaning because it was good news today (thank goodness), and I'm now responding well and my dose is being reduced again. So back for bloods on Wednesday and scan and bloods on Friday. Fx'd!!


----------



## amoreamy

Mobaby fx'd!! xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amorea, we are allowed to feel crappy! With all the hormones, injections, and uncertainties, I am surprised that none of us go crazy :). Rant all you want. Tomorrow is another day :). Glad to hear that the stims are working for you!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mo - We've all got our fingers crossed for you! x

Clinic don't seem too concerned at the mo about my lack of AF and suggested it could possibly be a cyst causing problems. They said give it a few more days and book a scan for weds/thurs if no sign. It'll nearly be ovulation time again by then!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - Great news about your lining although at the rate you're going I can't believe they're making you wait another week! I reckon you'll defo be ready by then x


----------



## FirstTry

Man, this group needs some sunshine and flowers!!!
:dust::kiss::flower::flower::kiss::happydance::wine: :dust:
:holly:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, hopefully your AF shows up soon without having to go for a scan. 

First!! LOL. I can use that glass of wine :D.


----------



## Comfycushions

Beth, that's great news that the pain has stopped.:thumbup: Hope it stays that way.

Star hope you're lining is absolutely perfect next week.

Mo fingers crossed your number keeps rising. 

Amore sorry to hear you've had a tough day. Feeling poorly on top of all the emotional stress of all this just adds insult to injury. It must be hard that your friend moving as well.:hugs: Brilliant news that you're responding well.:happydance:

Afm, been no more bright blood but a small bit of dark tinged cm.(yep I've been frantically and repeatedly toilet paper checking) Bad cramps have stopped now too. :shrug:
For now I've dragged myself out of the depths of despair


----------



## Comfycushions

Bump, how frustrating for you about af.:growlmad: Good clinic not concerned tho.

First, splendidly cheery! Great.:thumbup:


----------



## amoreamy

Comfy thank you <3 Hang on in there, fx'd xx


----------



## MoBaby

amore so glad you are responding well!

beth and ILT: You go by the day of your egg collection. SO exactly 2 weeks from your egg collection you are 14dpo or 4 weeks pregnant. Not based on LMP since birth control pills are used, different meds, and etc so your LMP date doesn't matter. You have to use an IVF calculator to calculate due date, etc. 

ILT: I am on crinone, aka vaginal progesterone. I have PIO at home but I've not been told to use it. I've never had a progesterone issue so I think I am okay. They will probably check the level wednesday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cmo that could well be the stims working your ovaries hard! I feel fine, no symptoms at all which has me a bit worried nothing is happening! 

Amo so sorry to hear you are feeling so down. It's so normal tho, this process is so tough!! I'm glad you are now responding tho, that's fab news!! 

Mo fingers and toes crossed that the beta goes up!! 

I'm sorry I haven't written to everyone tonight, I'm rushing off out for some bowling with my team from work. I'm feeling really anxious at night so it's good to be busy and have my mind taken off the ivf. I'm so worried about my scan Wednesday and that they will say im not responding, praying I am. 

Bump glad the clinic are not worried although I know how frustrated you must be.

Start sorry your lining wasn't ready yet but it's good they are strict and won't put your embies in until they know for sure your body is ready. What's another week once your rainbow arrives!! Fx fx

Will write more tomorrow. Night all xx


----------



## lizzie78

Star - my lining was 10mm the week before transfer so by next week you'll be right on track. I know the nurse said it could be thicker than that too without any issue. You're getting there slowly but surely!!

Comfy - what the others said. We all know ICs aren't the greatest but we all do it. I really would try not to rule yourself out yet - easy for me to say. I'm hoping it is just too early for your bfp.

Amoreamy - we all have those days. I've been a thoroughly miserable old trout (not that I'm saying you are!) for most of January and Feb!

ha ha First I'm not sure whether i enjoyed the glass of wine or the bouncing boobies most!!

Afm not much to report. Trying not to obsess and totally failing!! 

xxx


----------



## amoreamy

You're the best everyone! :hugs: :flower: :kiss:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, really really hoping that your level will double on Wed!

Comfy, I still do TP check whenever I go to the bathroom! Not sure when it'll stop lol. Glad to hear that the cramp has stopped. Hopefully, it's implantation bleeding :).


----------



## MoBaby

I tp checked my entire pregnancy lol! The worrying doesnt stop


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morning ladies! Sorry to be a hit MIA yesterday - I was back at work after my week off. 

I'm sending hopeful BFP vibes to all of you awaiting news or clarity here, many healthy fat follies to stimming ladies, sticky thick linings to those in need of those, and much love to those either further along the road or earlier!

I've got my 5 day transfer today. However I've woken up with a REALLY sore, lumpy throat. I was sneezing a lot yesterday but thought it was environmental (so did all the cleaning to make sure no more sneezing once embies are in). I also had a headache but thought it was cos I cut out caffeine yesterday in preparation too. I can't believe it. It's feeling just like a virus. If I get ill today... Eg my immune system kicks in, increasing my temp, fighting off seeming 'intruders', making me violently cough and sneeze... All terrible news for my embies. Argh I'm just so annoyed! It's always bloody something! This cycle has just thrown curve ball after curve ball at me :cry: 

Trying not to overreact but feeling so worried - again. 

Hope you all have a more relaxing start to your day!


----------



## amoreamy

Aurora, I would talk to you clinic today and see what they think. I know it's infuriating but they will hopefully be able to reassure you, or help in some way.

I've woken up with pain in my ovaries, particularly my right. I'm starting to believe something is actually happening in there now! Is pain normal? x


----------



## star25

Amore, I had pain on and off when stimming, always got it when I sat down like a shooting pain going upwards, I hope your feeling better today, it's normal to feel all sorts through this, glad your bloods were all good though!

Mo, still keeping everything crossed for you and that next bloods bring good news 

Bumpsparkle, how annoying they are saying to wait, maybe it's because you have af symptoms they think it might arrive naturally

Comfy, stay positive, hope you are feeling better today and otd brings good news 

Hello to everyone else, just woke up so not quite with it yet! 

Thank you for your words of encouragement about my lining, I was disappointed yesterday as really wanted a date for transfer set, also slightly panicking that lining wont be thick enough next week and they will have to cancel but you've made me feel better and the nurse didnt seemed concerned so have to hope all will be ok


----------



## amoreamy

Star, next week that lining will be perfect and you'll be perfectly pupo!!


----------



## star25

Thank you amore! 

Sorry aurora didnt see your post, how frustrating you feel like this, have you spoke to clinic for reassurance? When I cut out the caffeine I felt awful for a week really thought my head was going to explode so that probably isnt helping you, the only thing tbat will get rod tbat headache is caffeine so
Might be worth having a cuppa, I tried painkillers but nothing would budge it so I suffered ot for a week but you dont want to be in pain for your transfer day xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora sorry to hear you're feeling ill. Hope it all goes well today.xx

Star only one week to go!

Afm struggling to stay hopeful. Nothing going on today good or bad. Only two days to go to otd.


----------



## Comfycushions

Amore don't know if you need to worry about the pain. I just felt heavy in that area and as if my ovaries were banging about when I walked! I hardly made any eggs though so perhaps some pain is just because you're growing loads of lovely follicles.


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies

The caffeine withdrawal is a nightmare. I cut out caffeine back in November but remember having a headache for about a week!

Went for my scan this morning after 5 days of stimms. Follicles are still pretty small, about 8mm just now and they want them to be high teens. Do you think this means in not responding? They didn't seem overly concerned and haven't increased my dose. They just said they'll see how things look on Friday at my next scan. Feeling slightly worried now!


----------



## Comfycushions

Cmo I don't think it means you're not responding because your follicles have been growing. They will quite probably have had a great growth spurt by the time of your next scan. 5 days is still early, you've got loads of time. You're getting there.


----------



## star25

I agree with comfy, it's only been 5 days and they've adjusted your dose so you'll probably see a growth spurt come Friday xx


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy - i really feel for you, TWW is awful :( Like Star says I'm hoping that OTD brings better news for you and that maybe you just have a late implantation.

Aurora - hoping you are ahem! On the table as I type. I cant remember whether you are having 1 or 2 blasts put back?

Only a quick update as i'm at work and its tricky. Not much to report from me, my positivity is fading as I feel just like I do the week before AF is due which i guess she is. TMI warning - I bumped my cervix with the stupid pessary applicators last night so it must be low which it wouldn't be if I was pregnant so that made me sad. Not completely lost the faith but i think self protection is starting to kick in a bit. Argh stupid tww. xxx


----------



## star25

Hoping your wrong lizzie,ive never had a ivf 2ww bit can imagine it must be the hardest ever and emotions will be up and down like a yoyo, doesn't mean your out though, stay strong!


----------



## MoBaby

Lizzie cervix doesnt change position this early on... You may still be okay. I don't think cervix is a reliable indicator of pregnancy.

Cmo: 5 days of stims and at 8mm sounds okay to me. If you go 5 more days they will grow 10-15 mm more. My first 3 cycles I took stims for 10 days.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ladies, I get to join the stimming party! Af is here!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo, I had two at 8mm on day 9 of stims, which both matured by time of EC so don't worry :hugs:

I just read back three pages and was full of things to say to everyone but now my silly brain has forgotten it all :dohh:

Basically, sending big love hugs and virtual wine to everyone!

Lizzie, will get on your journal after lunch but just for now to say stay strong, try not to fortune-tell and give yourself a big hug from me.

I'm finally PUPO! With two (count 'em) grade b blasts. Sadly Cottontail stopped progressing on Sunday, so no frosties again, but it was definitely the right decision to delay transfer as we might have popped Cottontail back rather than Flopsy and Mopsy. 
I won't bore you all with the long story but suffice to say it was another ridiculous faff today and my transfer was an hour and a quarter late - not good with a full bladder and a substitute acupuncturist 

Done now though and my bunnies are on board :bunny:


----------



## lizzie78

BMW - oh my goodness lol thank goodness for that and yay to stimming!!

Thanks Mo and Star x

Aurora WTF an hour and a half?! I'd have throttled someone with a full bladder all that time. That said I'm thrilled you have your two little blasts on board :) Great grades too, I guess thats the equivalent of my little grade 2 embies but yours are older (in a good way!). Welcome to the madness of the tww :)


----------



## MoBaby

Aurora that's fantastic!! Hope they are snuggling in.
Sorry you had to sit with a full bladder :( that's awful. So happy you have 2 blasts on board!
BMW! Yay for af!! Get your stims on.


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- sorry they made you wait that long with a full bladder! Thats torture!! Congrats on being PUPO!


AFM: scheduled my baseline tomorrow morning!! Wooo


----------



## star25

Great news aurora! So pleased for you xx

Bmw, yayay! Get stimming :) xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Great news aurora! So pleased for you xx
> 
> Bmw, yayay! Get stimming :) xx

Im glad Im not waiting around anymore. That really gets boring! Lol


----------



## CMo

BMW yeah for getting started!!

Aurora congrats on being pupo! Hope they are both snuggling in nicely!

AFM - here comes the meltdown...... So phoned clinic for my blood test results and they just said to stay on my same dose of stims but instead of going for another scan on fri I've to wait until mon!!! WTF mon will be day 12 of stims!! The logical part of my brain is saying it makes sense that my follicles are small, they have just shut my system down with drugs, so it makes sense and scan again on Monday where there'll hopefully be a massive growth cos clearly on fri they still won't be big enough to arrange egg collection. Does this make logical sense??

However my ivf warped brain is saying there must be something seriously wrong if they want to wait another whole week before scanning again. And I was hoping egg collection would be next week. Do you think this will still be possible? And... If everything is so small should they not scan sooner incase they need to up my dose?? Driving myself nuts here!!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Ladies, AF is FINALLY in the building! (Day 38 is a record!)

Got baseline booked for 2mrw but not getting hopes up for FET this cycle as prepared that there could be another cyst again which has caused this issue, so going to see what the clinic say (and see on their screen) before jumping to join you all. No point wasting our best embie if my body's not ready x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Great news BMW! You're on the rollercoaster. Good luck for 2mrw's scan x

Aurora - congrats on being PUPO!

CMO - I'm sure the clinic are just giving your follies some extra time. Slow and steady is good for quality! My clinic has always made me wait til stimming day 7 or 8 for first stimming scan so your follicles sound fine for day 5 x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle -- our af's must have called each other!!! Woohoooo! Good luck tomorrow. 

Cmo -- im sure your clinic knows what they are doing!! Try to relax and trust the process even though I know how hard that really is.


----------



## Aurora CHK

beneathmywing said:


> Ladies, I get to join the stimming party! Af is here!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bumpsparkle said:


> Ladies, AF is FINALLY in the building! (Day 38 is a record!)
> 
> Got baseline booked for 2mrw but not getting hopes up for FET this cycle as prepared that there could be another cyst again which has caused this issue, so going to see what the clinic say (and see on their screen) before jumping to join you all. No point wasting our best embie if my body's not ready x

:witch: :dance: :witch: :dance:

Fx for baseline being A-OK!


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo, I had day 13 of stims as my last stim scan, it was a Tues, and I had EC on the Thurs, which would have been day 15. I also still stimmed on the night of the trigger itself. Did they tell you what their threshold us for collection - is it 3 follies at 1.8 or over like mine was? :hugs:


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, yay!! Hope all is ok at baseline and it's just a late af, our transfers might be near each other as I have to wait an extra week :

Cmo, I think you will be fine as if they were concerned they would ask you in sooner, try not to worry 
Easy for me to say after my panicking about my lining which I still am slightly, it's natural to worry though as we want it so much


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bump and BMW yay for af! Welcome to the party! Hope your baseline scans go well tomorrow.

Aurora, pupo, yay! Sorry you haven't got frosties but brilliants news that you have 2 good quality embies on board! Got a good feeling for you. 

Cmo I imagine they just think you need more stimming time to let the follies slowly grow. You are responding and reacting to the mess so try not to worry. 

I've got my day5 scan tomorrow, I've felt nothing so far and I'm really nervous that I won't have responded.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ooh bump what time is your scan?! Might see you at complete x


----------



## MoBaby

great news bump!!!

cmo you still need those follicles to grow another 10 mm to be mature. So really scanning you any sooner may not be beneficial. You are looking at least 5 more days which including today would be a scan saturday so I wonder why they wont scan on saturday? I assume they are correlating with your estradiol level as well. I am sure they know what they are doing.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mrs W - in for scan at lunchtime which is a pain coz parking can be a nightmare up there at that time. Phoned up around 3ish so probably the only time left available.


----------



## lizzie78

Ate too many sweets tonight and given myself a sugar hangover so just a quick one to wish everyone with scans luck tomorrow before going back to bed xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

lizzie78 said:


> Ate too many sweets tonight and given myself a sugar hangover so just a quick one to wish everyone with scans luck tomorrow before going back to bed xxx

Aww! Lol thanks, sweety &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amoreamy

Cmo- I think that sounds quite steady to me. I know it's frustrating but I don't think you should worry about the wait, it sounds like your on schedule otherwise they would adjust your dose. If it helps I'm not having my first scan until day 10 of stims (I'm day 7 today). 

comfy and lizzie- the tww is difficult but hang on in there! The cervix is no measure of pregnancy, it changes constantly through the day sometimes. I read a whole thing about it on fertility friend once :) Thinking of you both, it must be so tough when it's just a waiting game.

Beneath and bump- Woo hoo! Let the stimming the party begin! Good luck with your scans :)

Aurora- Pupo! congrats! A full bladder for that long must have been awful, but the babes are aboard! 

Mrs w- keep the faith, I'm sure you're responding, my body is only just giving me signs of stimming after 7 days, and I know some people don't ever feel any different. Don't worry x

Afm, not a lot of news, still tired, I have a big hard tummy and twinges and more bloods tomorrow! I have a day off tomorrow thank goodness! x


----------



## MoBaby

My RE called me earlier himself. So sweet of him! Totally not expecting that. Anyways, he asked if any bleeding or spotting, etc and how I was doing. He was optimistic but I was negative nelly. But we moved my beta check until thursday because the roads here have gotten ice covered so it may be a little unsafe to drive almost 20 miles to get to the clinic. So I will have to wait one more day. Not expecting a miracle, although it would be nice. He did say he has seen plenty of pregnancies in this range.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> My RE called me earlier himself. So sweet of him! Totally not expecting that. Anyways, he asked if any bleeding or spotting, etc and how I was doing. He was optimistic but I was negative nelly. But we moved my beta check until thursday because the roads here have gotten ice covered so it may be a little unsafe to drive almost 20 miles to get to the clinic. So I will have to wait one more day. Not expecting a miracle, although it would be nice. He did say he has seen plenty of pregnancies in this range.

How many dpts were you at beta? Have you done more FRERs and were they darker? I think that will give you a good indication. 

:hugs: Limbo is the worst :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

I was 9dp5dt so 14dpo with beta of 30 :( And I will 12dp5dt so 17dpo thursday. No more FRER. I dont want to spend the money. I did do an IC and it hasnt changed.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle and Mrs w, we always park just up the rd, as your driving towards hospital theres spaces on the left where you can park free for an hr and theres always space there, we started parking there due to the nightmare parking and ridiculously small parking spaces! First time dh was flay against the wall trying to get out lol, was funny but thst are stupid!


----------



## star25

Staying optimistic for you mo, hope all will be ok xx

Mrs w and bump, good luck with scans today!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mo - if AF hasn't arrived, isn't that likely to mean pregnancy? Or are you more thinking you are pregnant at this stage but just worried that it may not be viable/progressing? Sending you so much love xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mo if it helps, my dd was a natural pregnancy but I had a bleed on 11dpo which I assumed was af and bfn on 13dpo, faint bfp 14 dpo so maybe your embie just took it's time to implant or your levels are slow. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Good luck bump! Yep parking is ridiculous, I oark over the road at the general hospital as you can pay after and the spaces are bigger. 

Had my scan. 6 follicles seen, 2 were tiny 6mm, 2 were medium and 2 were leading follicles at 10mm. She said Friday's scan will tell us more on which ones plateau, which grow etc. so nerves over for today, I have responded and just need to pray I keep doing so xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Some blood when I wiped this morning and bfn.:cry:


----------



## star25

Mrs w, good news :) happy nerves are over! X

Comfy, so sorry lovely xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Comfy :( so sorry!

Aurora not doubting I'm pregnant. I just know it's not viable :( I feel crampy this morning.


----------



## amoreamy

Mo and Comfy I'm thinking of you both xx :hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

Mrs W thats great news on the follies - grow follies grow!!

Mo - this must be so hard for you to cope with.

Comfy, I'm so sorry hunni, i wish we knew when it was going to be our turn i think it would make the bfns so much easier to cope with

xxx


----------



## FirstTry

So sorry Comfy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Mo: if the Dr says there's a chance , then he would know best. Fingers crossed! 

Do you have to pay for transfers? If this bean doesn't stick, I'm wondering if PGD is a good option for you. My transfers are $4k and PGD is $4k, so for me, PGD is worth it if it saves me even one extra transfer. Not to mention saved time and heartbreak. Just a thought.


----------



## MoBaby

Transfer is $3500. Pgd is $5000. Doesn't save a transfer. Pgd doesn't insure anything except you have a genetically normal embryo. Doesn't mean it will stick or you won't miscarry. I can't afford to pay for pgd and ivf cycle and fets. Re didn't recommend it either as it increases my chancars 5-10%. Also both of my previous miscarriages were genetically normal embryos with no reason for miscarriage.

Wanted to add: In your case first pgd is useful because you have a known issue. Me and dh have both been through extensive genetic and chromosomal workup. We both have 100% normal chromosomes, no translocations, no genetic conditions. So pgd isn't really useful for us.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrsw -- glad your scan went well! Hope you see great progress at the next one :) 

Comfy -- im so so sorry, sweety :hugs:

Mo -- thinking of you! Sorry you are going through this.



AFM: I am on my way to my scan and super nervous. Its not like its something I haven't done before, but I guess im nervous since I am cycling with a new doctor!!


----------



## star25

Good luck beneath! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, I am so sorry about the BFN :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. 

Cmo, regarding follicles and stims. I think you are responding well to the meds. According to what I've read only, follicle grows between 1-2mm/day during stim session. After 5-7 days of stimming, your RE should be able to see what your average is. Plus, changing your meds doesn't only depend on the size of your follicles. It is also depend on your E2 level. I think it's quite normal to be on 12 days of stims. At least I was scheduled for 12 days :). 

Aurora, Yaay you are PUPO!!! Congrats. The full bladder while waiting was pretty painful. Mine was about 1 and 1/2 hours late also. The nurse kept asking me if I needed to use the restroom but I could only pee a bit and not much lol. But it worked out in the end :D. So happy for you. FX both are sticky embies! :D

BMW and Bumps, finally AF!! 

Mo, hopefully the little one is super sticky. I know you are not too hopeful but you never know :). 

First! How are you doing? Hanging in there? Not long now right? 

Mrs W and Amor, hopefully the follicles are growing nicely with plenty of little eggies waiting inside :). 

Star, when is transfer again? 

Jaybo and Libby, hope you are doing well :). 

Lizzie, how are you? 

BMW, don't be nervous. You changed RE for a reason! You've got this!!!


----------



## star25

Hi ilt, next scan is tues, if all ok transfer will be the following tues so 3rd march, so nervous fpr Tuesday's scan! How are you feeling? X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi all.

Mo, I understand now - thank you. So sorry it's not working out, you must feel in limbo and I know you are against the clock re deductibles too. Fx you get to live forward one way or another really soon.

Comfy; I'm so so sorry honeybee. I know words can't help right now. Hope you're getting lots of cuddles. :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

BMW, how did it go?

Mrs W; yay for follies!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, oh wow...is it me? or does it takes longer to prep things for frozen transfer? I am doing ok :). Just trying to be patient for our next scan and trying not to worry! I don't think we can stop worrying starting when we decide to expand our family huh :). So on the scan, are they just looking at the uterus to make sure it's nice and thick?


----------



## beneathmywing

Quick update, running into work. All is well! Just need bloodwork back and then I can start stims tomorrow night!!


----------



## CMo

Sorry comfy hope you're ok

BMW how was your scan.

I popped along to clinic this morning to get more meds and was asking nurse if I should be concerned about my slow growing follicles and she said no and the good thing is they are all growing evenly just now. She did say she didn't think egg collection would be next week now, she said next Friday at a push but more likely a week on Monday! That'll be about 17 days on stims! Has anyone heard of this??


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo I bet you go next week. 17 days is way long!


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath- so pleased everything is good and you can start!

Mrs W- I forgot to say hurray for you follies!

Cmo- The thing to focus on is that they're doing the best thing for your eggs, and they know what they're doing. They are expecting to do my ER on Wed or Friday on stims, that would mean I would be stimming for 15-17 days, so the same as you pretty much :)


----------



## star25

Cmo, ive heard of people stimming for longer too, as long as your responding dont worry it's all for the best :)

Ilt, I know it takes ages! I said to dh on way back that from af to transfer will be 26 days! With the ivf. I stimmed for 10 days then had EC, I'm getting impatient now lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, 26 days...wow. Well, end of February is coming so hopefully it'll pass by fast for you :).


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow Star, that seems an age! My otd comes before then and that feels an eternity away, you must be building the patience of a saint!

CMo, like others have said I'm sure the clinic knows best; it sounds on the long side and I would have thought it would be next week but if not I'm sure it's for really good reason and that all will be well. Sending you extra folly-growth wishes anyway to try to speed things along!

BMW - whoop!!

ILT it's so ace that you've stuck with us!

Have we heard from Beth?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, we all start this journey together. So of course I am going to be around still to support everyone...until everyone has their BFPs! 

I saw Beth at the pregnancy section. It looks like she's doing good (I think). Hopefully Beth won't mind me relaying the news :).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bump, how did your scan go today? 

Beneath, glad yours went well, did they see many follicles? 

Comfy, I'm so sorry sweetheart I really am. This journey is just so so hard and can be heartbreaking. It isn't the end of the road though, you need to have some time with your oh to be kind to yourself and have some treats and hopefully soon you will be ready to start again. I've learnt that sometimes, the journey is longer and much harder, but if you keep going, you will get there. 

Mo, hope you are doing ok. 

Ilt, hope time flies by to your next scan, how are you feeling? 

Star the fet process is so long, I assumed it should be shorter. Not too long to wait now though and at least you don't have all the stress of stims and folly scans!! 

I have another scan Friday and she said they would know more then about what each follicle is doing. The waiting sucks!!!


----------



## star25

Thanks ladies, it could have been about 8 day's shorter if my lining was thick enough but even still tha fs longer than the ivf!


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT -- Thanks, hun! I did change RE's for a reason, and I really really do like my new RE, just don't want to be disappointed! 

CMO -- 17 days does sound really long. I'm sure you'll have ER end of next week!

Mrs W -- I was told I had a few follies on left and few follies on right. I didn't get an exact number and don't ask because it is way too early to start stressing! My new scan is Monday so I'll know more by then. From what I saw on the screen it looked like 3-4 on each side, though.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi, just a quick one from me as been busy working all evening and need sleep! Scan went well and believe it or not, no cyst! So get to start tabs in the morning. No obvious reason for delayed AF, must have been stress after all.

Next scan on 26th (week thurs) to see if lining is ready. A bit dazed it's happening really as convinced we wouldn't be x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi, just a quick one from me as been busy working all evening and need sleep! Scan went well and believe it or not, no cyst! So get to start tabs in the morning. No obvious reason for delayed AF, must have been stress after all.
> 
> Next scan on 26th (week thurs) to see if lining is ready. A bit dazed it's happening really as convinced we wouldn't be x

Wooo! Great news.


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: a woman on this thread (https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-145.html) had a beta of 66 at 11dp5dt and it's viable. So, your 30 at 9dp5dt could be too :)


----------



## MoBaby

Thanks first!! I'll update after my results tomorrow. Probably around 11am.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ace news, Bumpsparkle. 

Rooting for you, Mo!


----------



## amoreamy

Bump that's brilliant news!

And Mo I have my fx'd for you!

xx


----------



## star25

Great news bumpsparkle! If I'm ready tues and your ready thurs we could be around same time for transfers! 

Mo, still hoping the best for you :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

I've called in dick again today - my boss was clearly put out but I am genuinely ill not skiving just cos of ET (although it is a factor as I'm not taking any cold remedies or paracetamol like I usually would with these symptoms). I really hope Flopsy and Mopsy aren't put off or otherwise affected by all the coughing, sneezing, general ill feeling :sick: and that at least one if not both will implant. I'm trying to stay really positive as it's what I'm worst at! I WILL have twins this November! :haha:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, good luck today. Hope to hear good news soon.

Aurora, remembering my "regular" TTC day. I've heard a lot of women got pregnant easier when they caught cold because your body defense system is lower. So FX for twins!!

Bump and Star, not too long for your transfers now! Woohooo.

BMW, follies #s sound good. Is it more than the last time?

Amorea, cmo, and Mrs W hopefully those follies are growing nicely :).

Mrs W, I'm feeling ok. Can't complain much :). Busy with closing my house and buying a new one. Busy weekend ahead with picking up things for the new house and kiddiebirthday party. Then next weekend is going to be packing time. Did you sell your house? Or am I mistaken you for someone else :)


----------



## lizzie78

Bumpsparkle - brilliant result!! Thats you off "pause" on on "go go go" lol.

Aurora - you are doing brilliantly considering how poorly you feel - you will have twins this November and we will be bump buddies - we just have to visualise it. Honestly, I dont think the cold will affect the little ones burying in and as you know after all the lovely comments in your diary in fact having a cold can be a good thing and give flopsy and mopsy a chance to settle in under the radar ;) All that said I really hope you feel better soon x

Mo - keeping everything crossed for your update tomorrow x

I have horribly sore boobs and a splitting headache and am really tired (going to bed straight after dinner at the moment) which are all signs of my AF but I figure I get them before AF because of hormonal changes so this could be a good thing for me - FX'd. Thank god im so busy at work i am still managing to drive myself insane googling stuff. Acupuncture tonight so suspect that will knock me out like a light and give me another good nights sleep :)

ILT great that everything is going well for you!

Hope everyone else is ok??

xxx


----------



## star25

Aurora, hope you feel better soon, sure babies will be fine and snuggling in nicely, you did make me laugh though phoning in dick!


----------



## star25

Sounds good signs lizzie! Cant wait for the next run of bfps!


----------



## lizzie78

star25 said:


> Aurora, hope you feel better soon, sure babies will be fine and snuggling in nicely, you did make me laugh though phoning in dick!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aurora CHK

star25 said:


> Aurora, hope you feel better soon, sure babies will be fine and snuggling in nicely, you did make me laugh though phoning in dick!

Oh gosh, whoops! Freudian slip :haha:

Thanks Lizziebean, I know lower immunity can be good, it's all the contracting of uterine muscles that my sneezing and coughing are doing which is worrying me - I'm extending the insanity by trying my darnedest to 'cough only from my chest' and 'sneeze only from my nose' while keeping the lower body relaxed - it's not working at all but at least I'm really showing the universe how much I care about these babies already :wacko:

Hopefully one day this will all just be a funny story about how I finally fell pregnant!

You keep resting Lizzie and enjoy acu. I'm booked in next Monday for what he cutely called a 'tucking in' session, aww. Hope you get your two nicely tucked in tonight :kiss:


----------



## lizzie78

aww i love that, a tucking in session :) Keep the faith honeybean i'm pretty sure your uterus wont be moving as much as the rest of your stomach muscles make you think it is - iykwim! x


----------



## beneathmywing

Mo -- FX for you!

ILT -- My old RE never gave me numbers either on baseline scan and I was never able to see the screen. Yesterday it was faced more towards me so that's how I had a peak! lol Glad to hear you are closing on your house!! Woohoo.

Aurora -- I second what the girls say. I don't think your cold will affect your embabies. I am sure they are all snuggled up in there.

Lizzie -- Fx all these signs are good things!!!


AFM: My arm is already black and blue from bloodwork yesterday.. here we go with the bruising! I'm actually excited for DH to poke needles in my stomach tonight! Oh, what IVF does to us.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Woohoo for getting stabbed by your hubby tonight, and for the next three weeks or so, BMW! 
I thought I was going to miss that - until they decided to put me on post-transfer Clexane...

What time is it in US/Mo's region? Hope she's ok.


----------



## star25

I was on clexane aurora, they were horrid!


----------



## MoBaby

Its almost 12:30.. No results yet :( boo! Usually call by 11...but they had a bunch of patients today so probably just a tad behind. I am anxiously waiting!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh Mo, I can't believe they're keeping you waiting on this :growlmad:


----------



## MoBaby

Hcg has decreased. Stopping meds and letting period come. Will call clinic with period to schedule hysteroscopy and endometrial scratch. I knew these would be the results. I hate this makes miscarriage #3 though. I'm worried af is going to be painful.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mo -- hope they call soon!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

BMW see above your comment


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> BMW see above your comment

Oh, no. So sorry, we must have commented at the same time. I am so so sorry to hear this :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

So sorry Mo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:.


----------



## PRGirl

Mo I'm so sorry to hear your news. 
This process just isn't fair.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mo I'm so gutted for you, big hugs :hugs:

I just went back in my journal to see what my symptoms were after transfer but before my BFP last time but I hadn't written them down - darn you, previous me!

It was quite sad to read back; my joy at having a blast transferred, then my BFP, then my terror at miscarrying again, then the announcement that I was miscarrying again. I felt sorry for the woman who wrote it, even though it was me. I know that sounds a bit weird but hopefully you ladies will know what I mean. This journey is just so damned hard, painful, cruel, unfair. I fervently hope we all get to be mothers (to as many children as we each want), as I know we'll all be great at it!


----------



## Comfycushions

Mo, I'm so sorry.:hugs:

Thanks everyone for the lovely sympathy messages.
I got official negative from clinic today. Luckily I had dh with me yesterday and today. There's been a lot of sobbing but basically I'm ok.
I probably won't be posting much but I'll be stalking and hoping for bfp's for everyone. 
We'll probably be taking about 6 months off and then decide if to spend inheritance money on trying again, go for adoption or make some other decision.

Aurora what you wrote resonated with me. I feel sorry for the woman who for so many years has cried over every period/negative test and kept hoping she'd fall pregnant but is unlikely to. You're right we'll all make fabulous mothers. xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Group hugs ladies :hugs:. I can relate to what you said Aurora :hugs:. Comfy, I am sorry for the BFN. I am sure you and DH will make the best decision for you :hugs:. Come back and say hi once in a while. :)


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy and mo I'm so sorry in different ways. Sending you both lots of love xxx

Aurora all of that is so true, this experience is just so achingly sad and difficult xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Massive, massive hugs, Comfy. We'll still be thinking of you and sending you lots of love and dust for this next stage. I'm so sorry and sad for you. Thanks for all your support for me so far. Pop back anytime xxx


----------



## amoreamy

Mo and Comfy, I'm sorry for your news :hugs: It's such a huge thing to try and achieve for all of us, when it seems so easy to so many people, it just isn't fair. Take it easy and be kind to yourselves <3

:hugs:

Just a quick update, me dh was driven into today on a narrow lane (completely not his fault) but consequently our car might be a right off, right at the critical stage of the process. It always seems to happen all at once doesn't it? I'm lucky that my parents are able to take me to the hospital but you get some strange looks in the waiting room with your dad! Trying to feel as relaxed as possible, I don't want to get stressed and hurt our chances. I'm sorry to vent on here when I know other ladies are going through so much, it just helps to talk!


----------



## lizzie78

Amoreamy oh no! Is Dh ok?? What a nightmare for you although I'm sorry I did chuckle thinking about you in the waiting room with your dad. Bet you most people don't think anything of it, there are so many couples in there of different shapes and sizes! Hope Dh is ok and that things smooth out after this bump in the road for you! Vent away, that's what we are here for xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Amoreamy, what a horrid day! Hope DH is ok and that you get back on the road soon.

I'm still feeling positive, at least I'm telling myself I am. It might just be hormones, or ET/EC recovery, or even just gas, but I've convinced myself I can feel something happening in there!


----------



## star25

So sorry comfy, take your time and have a break until your ready to decide what path you want to take, were here whenever you want to come back or just pop in xxx

Mo, sorry to hear your news too, so unfair and hard xxx

Amore, hope dh is ok, this is all you need, always one thing after another! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Mo and Comfy, I'm sorry for your news :hugs: It's such a huge thing to try and achieve for all of us, when it seems so easy to so many people, it just isn't fair. Take it easy and be kind to yourselves <3
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Just a quick update, me dh was driven into today on a narrow lane (completely not his fault) but consequently our car might be a right off, right at the critical stage of the process. It always seems to happen all at once doesn't it? I'm lucky that my parents are able to take me to the hospital but you get some strange looks in the waiting room with your dad! Trying to feel as relaxed as possible, I don't want to get stressed and hurt our chances. I'm sorry to vent on here when I know other ladies are going through so much, it just helps to talk!

Oh, no! I hope your dh is okay!

My parents came with me transfer day last IVF as DH couldn't take off of work.... and it was odd! Lol but the waiting room is always packed at my old RE's office so everyone just blended in lol


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks everyone :) He's okay, he come home very shakey and had a little cry but all in all he's okay. We think he does have some whiplash but nothing too serious thank goodness xxx


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies,
I'm still lurking from time to time, wishing you all BFPs. Just wanted to jump on and send love to MO and Comfy, its heart-breaking. Good luck to all the other ladies waiting for collection and transfer.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Haha ladies there was a gent at my clinic the other day in the waiting room who looked to be in his 60-70s and I thought gosh he's old to be doing ivf and surely he's not donating sperm?! I bet he was someone's dad!! I'd never make an ouvre detective would I :rofl:

Libby it's nice to hear from you, I hope you are doing ok. Keep looking forwards :hugs:

Mo I'm so so sorry hun. A bfn is hard enough but what you've been through is cruel. Try to hang onto the positives, you CAN get pregnant, you will again and you will get your baby. Will your Dr do tests now you've had 3 mc? Be kind to yourself hun xx

Comfy so sorry love. I'm new to this journey but I'm starting to realise how hard a bfn must be if you get all the way through such a tough process. Look after yourself, lots of treats :hugs:

Bump yay!! I'm so glad there were no cysts and you can start that's great! 

Amo your poor oh I'm so glad he's ok. Car accidents are so scary. How are you feeling now? 

Ilt what's your new house like? Yes you remembered right it was me selling my house! We accepted an offer on Wednesday so we are house hunting this weekend! Really exciting but also quite nerve wracking as we are planning to relocate so need to leave our jobs etc! 

Sorry to hear you've been off again aurora, hope you feel better soon. I think resting and lots of liquids are the best idea under the circumstances xx

Well I have another scan this morning and they said they'd know more today on wether they'd advise me to cancel cycle or carry on and likely success rates if I go on etc. so I'm nervous!! I'm on day 7 of stims today. Gonal f is a breeze but I don't like certitude! Hard to inject and giving me headaches. Plus I'm so tired!! 

This may be TMI........ But does anyone know if loads of ewcm is normal from 7ish days of stims? I'm guessing it's my estrogen levels getting high so hopefully means some follies have grown but not sure if it's common?!! 

Have a good Friday everyone xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Ewcm is brilliant news when stimming Mrs w! Good luck for your scan but it sounds like you won't need it xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi everyone!

Sorry Ive been a bit absent, Ive been checking in everyday to see how you lovely ladies are doing, but just needed some time out to take stock of our situation and catch up on all the work I missed while obsessing about my cycle. :dohh:

Mo and Comfy I'm so sorry youre cycles didnt work out huge hugs to you both :hugs::hugs: I hope you are both doing as well as we can under these circumstances, its all so unfair.

Mo - glad you can start again soon and have that to focus on. FX for your frosties.

Comfy  I hope you and DH are okay too and can support each other through this difficult journey. I'm going through the same thought process at the moment trying to decide what to do, and its so hard with so much uncertainty and potential heartbreak in every option, but also the prospect of so much happiness. I hope that everything works out wonderfully for you, whatever decision you come to. Good luck xx

Libby  Good to hear from you. Hope youre doing okay hon. :hugs:

Yay for those whose AFs have finally arrived and those who are currently stimming. :happydance: Praying for lots of mature follicles all round.

MrsW  I had a ridiculous amount of EWCM when stimming so is perfectly normal, I was worried that I would O before the ER but apparently its just the estrogen increasing and is a good sign of follicle growth.

Amore  Hope your DH is doing okay, how awful.

Star, First hope you are both doing ok and not going mad waiting for your transfers. How long have you got left now?

Aurora congratulations on being PUPO, so excited for Flopsy and Mopsy to be joining you for Christmas. Sorry your sick though. :-( I can relate to what you wrote so much about re-reading your journal and feeling sad for everything you have gone through :hugs: Although you did have me in stitches again when you were calling in dick, lets face it weve all been there :rofl:

Lizzie  Hope you, Minnie and Mo are doing well. :flower:

AFM  I'm booked in for my follow-up appointment next Wed. The nurse I spoke to was so sweet and sympathetic. I'm so glad we don't have to wait very long for an appointment but also terrified about what theyre going to say. Ive also booked on some open evenings at private clinics for second opinions just in case I dont like what I hear from the NHS! :growlmad:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Haha ladies there was a gent at my clinic the other day in the waiting room who looked to be in his 60-70s and I thought gosh he's old to be doing ivf and surely he's not donating sperm?! I bet he was someone's dad!! I'd never make an ouvre detective would I :rofl:
> 
> Sorry to hear you've been off again aurora, hope you feel better soon. I think resting and lots of liquids are the best idea under the circumstances xx
> 
> Well I have another scan this morning and they said they'd know more today on wether they'd advise me to cancel cycle or carry on and likely success rates if I go on etc. so I'm nervous!! I'm on day 7 of stims today. Gonal f is a breeze but I don't like certitude! Hard to inject and giving me headaches. Plus I'm so tired!!
> 
> This may be TMI........ But does anyone know if loads of ewcm is normal from 7ish days of stims? I'm guessing it's my estrogen levels getting high so hopefully means some follies have grown but not sure if it's common?!!

Good luck at your scan! As Lizzie says, loads of EWCM is great news, especially for your lining, I think. Sorry that Certitude is hard, boo.

Thanks for your well wishes. I'm back at work today but still taking it easy, mostly just reading everything I've missed :coffee:

ROFL about the oeuvre detective! :howdy:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Jaybo, Libby - great to hear from you both. Think of you both often.

Jaybo, thanks for the warm wishes re. Flopsy and Mopsy. I am keeping everything tightly crossed that a) they implant (or at least one of them does) and b) they don't fail at 13/14 dpo, as all my other three (known) pregnancies have. 

I realised that I don't have OTD booked off work, so I plan to test on the weekend just before, to give me at least two days to deal, and then I have a long weekend the following weekend to also give me some time out.

Of course, I might just get AF next week which will tell me much sooner! Absolutely dreading that because I know it will break me, and I can't possibly be off work again!! That would be days off in three consecutive weeks - not really acceptable at my work place! Hopefully progesterone will keep AF at bay, even if its a BFN, until I can process the failure a bit in myself.


----------



## lizzie78

Jaybo :hugs: glad to hear from you, i've been wondering how you were doing. That appointment is quick which is good. I didnt feel ready to edge away from the grief last time until after my WTF appointment. I think its a great idea to investigate some private clinics too and there is nothing to stop you having a couple of private consultation to talk to them about what protocols they would recommend based on your history. I think the consult is usually about £100 but it would give you a chance to consider your options in more depth.

Aurora - argh I didnt think about booking time off work for AF or BFN and my calendar is now crazy busy I have no chance. Here's hoping neither of us has to face that :kiss: I think i'll take it harder if AF shows up before a BFN as i won't have braced myself for it.

Afm, had acupuncture last night which has helped, i dont feel quite so icky today and now im panicking like a dope :dohh: that said I still feel seasick so hopefully minnie and mo are both still tucked up nice and safe inside me and are starting to do their thing!

xxx


----------



## amoreamy

Hi Jaybo! I hope you're well,it's nice to hear from you! 

I'm glad you mentioned ewcm Mrs W, and also jaybo, I had been thinking it looks like the type for ovulation, I was worried I would spontaneously ovulate!

I have some follie news! Looks like my left side is having a party!

Day 10

lining is 12-13mm and triple line.

left ovary- 12 follicles
16mm, 15mm, 14mm, 13.5mm, 12.5mm, and 7 @11mm

right ovary- 8 follicles
2 @13mm, 12.5mm, 5 @ 6mm or less.

I go another scan on Monday and hopefully book ET for Wednesday.

My e2 numbers have been;

Day 2: 108
Day 6: 826
Day 8: 2418

I think all that is good! So relieved!


----------



## Aurora CHK

WOW! Great numbers, Amoreamy!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lizzie78

great numbers amoreamy :happydance:


----------



## Jaybo

Aurora - my heart goes out to you for your previous pregnancies that haven't progressed. :hugs: I'm praying that you've got at least one sticky bean in there! It's so difficult to cope with this and work at same time. My OTD was a Saturday which was part of the reason I waited so long to test!!

Amore - great numbers! I love the idea of your ovaries are having a party! :bunny:

Lizzy - seasick feeling sounds good to me. I'm sure they're just getting comfy now!

ILT - I forgot to say hi in my last post. :wave: hope you're feeling ok about your next scan xxx


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks everyone :) They're increasing the dose today and over the weekend, I think to bump up those 11mm ones. I hope it works! :)


----------



## star25

Great numbers amore! Have a restful weekend ready fpr your EC so exciting :)

Mrs w how was your scan? Where are you relocating to if you dont mind me asking? Moving house is fun once everythings in, we moves 6 months ago and I'm now itching to start doing things to the house now we're settled, not that a lot needs doing but just things id like to if 1) we had the money and 2) I wasnt always too busy concentrating on ivf business!

Jaybo, good to hear from you amd that you have a positive plan in action, I go back for second scan on Tuesday to check lining and if thick enough transfer will be the following Tuesday so fingers crossed all works out

Lizzie and aurora, bet little ones are making themselves at home now, will either of you be testing early than otd?
Me and dh were talking about this today and what you said lizzie makes sense about letting yourself down gently so instead of waiting for otd then having a call from clinic I'll test but instead of picki, a day and testing in case it's too early I'd rather test everyday from about 5dpt so I can getused to it if it hasnt worked, saying all this im always so scared of testing so we'll see! 

Bumpsparkle how are you finding the tablets? 

Beneath hope your well 

Hi to everyone else ilt, Libby, comfy, cm, mobaby hope I haven't missed anyone!


----------



## Mrs W 11

I love this thread and the fact that everyone takes time to comment to everyone else and ask after each other, it's really lovely! Group hug!! :hugs: 

Jaybo it sounds like a good idea to investigate some other clinics, often they have open evenings where you can go in and meet the team, ask questions etc. My private consultation was £250 and the next place I am considering if I'm not successful is the same. Where abouts in the uk are you? 

Aurora I hadn't thought about booking a day off for otd either. I think ill know by how I feel whether I'm pregnant or not as before I felt rough quite early on but once I know when it will be I might plan something. I hope you won't need to worry about it and your embies are nestling in now! Also I agree the sea sick feeling sounds like a good sign! 

Amo wow your left ovary certainly is having a party!! Great news!! I'm day 7 of stims now so not too far behind you.

Star we want to live in Bournemouth. We have both lived there before, I went to Bournemouth uni and hubby lived there for 10 years although we didn't know one another then. His parents are planning to retire there soon and we would love to have some family close to spend time with as we don't currently live near any family (aka babysitters haha!!) 

Thank you all for the advice on the Ewcm being a good sign, I hoped it was and it made sense that it was from higher estrogen but I hadn't thought of it so was a bit surprised. Today I have really sore boobs which I normally never get till after ov so maybe a side effect of one of the drugs? 

Anyway my scan went well, thank you all for asking. I now have 5 follicles all between 9-12mm and a bunch of smaller ones around 6mm which she said were unlikely to do much, but I am thrilled with having 5 all of a similar size!! More than I thought I would have. So she said if they continue growing as they have, she expects egg collection next Friday. I have a scan Monday to check growth and we will know more then. So star depending on wether I get to day 3 or 5 my transfer could be the day before or after you! 

What's everyone up to this weekend? We are off to Bournemouth, house hunting and we have a christening on Sunday. Cheeky take away tonight!!


----------



## amoreamy

That sounds like really good progress Mrs W! Our retrieval dates will be pretty much the same, so we can ride out the tww together! Bournemouth sounds lovely, such a beautiful part of the country. I love the South West, a lot of my family live down there :)


----------



## lizzie78

Mrs w, great progress :) it will be here and you'll be in the tww before you know it!

Star, that makes sense to me about testing. We are all so different I think we each have to find our own way, what is right for one would be a mental disaster for another lol. How exciting that you are finally able to plan your tww though. It's probably almost a year since I met you on my first Ivf thread!

Not doing much this weekend. We were going to go to the caravan but I'm paranoid of getting cold and my uterus not being a happy warm place for Minnie and mo to keep hanging out in so we are just going to chill at home. Planning a lie in and a snoozy day, I'm so tired at the minute but I always am before AF so hoping that isn't the reason!

Xxx


----------



## star25

Thats good news on the scan Mrs w, sounds like there could be a few of us in the 2ww together, complete said they do frozen transfers on Tuesdays and thursdays only thats why my scan is on tues next week 

Lizzie, I know it's crazy how long ago I met you on the first ivf thread, this is the third one I'm on now lol, little did I know the delays I would have when I joined that ffirst thread!
Good idea to keep Minne and mo warm, it seems to have got colder again brrr!

Afm, a boring weekend, had day off with dh but we didnt do much, annoyingly
Woke up at 7am went for a walk in forest and Tesco so nothing exciting then I'm working sat and sun, dh has just gone out to work tonight and hes working tomorrow night, in need of a bit of sun amd a nice holiday!


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby and Jaybo -- Nice to hear from you girls. Hope you are doing okay <3

Mrs W -- Glad your scan went well!!! 

:wave: to everyone :flower:

AFM: Night one of stims last night was easy peasy! I actually did the Follistim myself cause DH thought it would be weird for him to do since it's in the pen. I might just do the Menopur myself tonight too. Look at me. Getting all brave! lol


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Star, going really well on tabs thanks. After 3 fresh stimming cycles, a few weeks of tabs to quiet my ovaries seems pretty simple at the mo... still doesn't feel like we've actually started. I think DH feels a bit left out as he used to do the injections for me!

Have you had any symptoms on the tabs at all?

Need to do a lot of thread catching up I think! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BMW - well done with the injections!! Very brave! I'm a complete wuss as have a needle phobia so have great respect for those who manage to inject themselves x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> BMW - well done with the injections!! Very brave! I'm a complete wuss as have a needle phobia so have great respect for those who manage to inject themselves x

Just did them both myself! The Menopur didnt even burn and it kills me for some reason when DH does it! (Dont tell him)! I guess Ill be doing them myself from now on. I hate needles! Hate them! But the things you do when you really want something, huh? Never thought id give myself an injection that's for sure! Lol


----------



## amoreamy

Well done beneath! What's the pen like? I watched all of somedaymama's videos on YouTube and they found that one the trickiest. You've obviously got it down now :D


----------



## lizzie78

Bmw congrats on doing th e injections yourself, I think it's actually easier if you can do as you get to control it :)

Bump, good luck with catching up lol I might give it up as a bad job and just start from here ;) when is your next scan?

Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Morning everyone. I do my injections myself, my dh is a bit sensitive about that stuff (can't think of the word......) so he would probably pass out haha! My gonal f is a pen and that's easy. The cetrotide is mix in a vial and inject and I hate that one.

Well done BMW, it isn't nice to inject is it. Glad it went well on your own.

Bump I can imagine it feels weird after your fresh cycles but exciting still! Do you know when your transfer might be? 

Star hope your weekend at work goes ok. What does everyone do for a living? I am a sales manager, I work part time 4 days a week due to having my dd although I used to do 3 days and although we sadly need the money due to ivf and moving house I do find the 4 days too much. 

Lizzie I don't blame, I already get worried about getting my feet cold and stuff so after transfer I'd want to keep warm too. Enjoy your weekend snuggled at home growing those em babies! 

Thanks amo, Bournemouth is my happy place! Hoping we love one of the houses we see today.... Will update later!! 

Have a nice Saturday girls xxx


----------



## star25

Well done beneath! I got dh to do the first one which was a pen as I couldnt do it and neeDee to het back to work to relieve my mum lol, after that he was generally in bed everytime I done the rest! 

Mrs w, the cetrotide is a pain, especially when your trying to draw it back into the syringe, I had to have another 5 day's of this after ec along with clexane and god that hurt! 

I'm a senior carer in a dementia care home, been there for 14 years, was manager for 7 but dropped down 2 years ago to concentrate on ttc and ivf, no way would I have been able to do both, 
I do about 30 ish hrs a week, used to do more but dont really nees to with dh been a taxi driver, he can earn in one journey what I can in a shift so easier for him, I'm
Taking 2 weeks off after transfer as its physically amd mentally hard and if o get a bfp dropping hours to 18-24 a week, the owner is opening a new home though so I will be between the 2 just doing admin for 18-24 a week, shes really great and asked me what I wanted to do, what title and how many hours etc, I still help out the manager now but without all the responsibility, same as if I'm
Just helping with paperwork I can choose any hours or work from home when I want so can work
Around dh who literally just goes out to his car when he wants to work at the best times 

Anyway sorry for the ramble! 

Have a good weekend everyone, good luck with house hunting Mrs w!


----------



## Aurora CHK

:wave:
Yo ladies!
Happy Saturday to you too, Mrs W! Happy places are the best. So glad you're moving to yours.

BMW I want to give you a sticker and a lollipop for bravery like I used to get at the doctor (they've been sorely lacking from my IVF clinic I tell ya! :haha:) 

What are tabs? Am I being dim and it's just short for tablets? 

I blooming LOVED the stimming pen I had last time for Gonal F - comparing that to mixing six vials of Menopur with 1.5 vials of water is no contest! In terms of pain, my Buserelin this time was quite ouchy to perform. I think the syringe needles weren't as thin as before. And Clexane hurts after its in - burny! It hurts more when DH does it as he can't make micro adjustments of angle for comfort like I can (I just mean when it's not your own body you can't tell so well if you're moving etc) but I let him do it so it keeps him involved and doesn't start feeling like IVF is something 'I'm managing'.

I'm totally starting to lose my marbles now, fretting about Flopsy and Mopsy not implanting. As this is my last go at IVF, everything is riding on it (or at least that's how it feels). If it doesn't work I'm not sure how I'll cope. Trying to think positive but the fear is biting at my heels!:argh:

I'm a full-time secretary and part-time bellydancer.


----------



## star25

Aurora, tabs are tablets, the estrogen ones, your not dim we use all sorts of abbreviations on here so who knows what we're saying half the time lol

Bumpsparkle, my boobs get a bit achy when I take my bra off but thats about it no other symptoms which I hate as makes me feel like nothing is happening, I dont mind working this weekend as will make time go quicker,just praying my lining is thick enough Tuesday


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thank you Star. Hope that lining is getting super sticky thick and cosy! Mine seemed to go up and down a bit but they said that might just be how different nurses measured it or where they beady red it as different people do it differently and also as they're working in millimetres a variation of two or three from day to day is natural as the units are so small. Seemed a bit unscientific to me but what do I know? :shrug: 

I give up with my autocorrect. Beady red? Measured!


----------



## star25

Haha! Thank you aurora, was trying to work out what beady red meant! 
It does seem strange that I was only about 1mm out and had to wait another week even though transfer will be a week after that so still has more time to grow anyway, I spose I should be
More patient, they know best!


----------



## amoreamy

That's interesting about the pen being the easiest. I've got used to mixing the vials now, but at first I was getting loads of bubbles that I couldn't get rid of. It's still the buserelin that causes me trouble, it's easy to draw up but a much more painful needle, and I seem to be more and more sensitive as the stims go on. My blood nurse was saying that's what happens to lots of ladies.

I'm starting to get fed up now! All I can think about is my next appointment, and I just have this overwhelming fatigue going on. I don't really know what I want except to feel energetic again! :shrug:


----------



## star25

Amore, I felt so tires during stimming, kept going to sleep in the afternoons, couldn't help it :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BMW - 2 good tips to make it sting less (for DH mainly lol!) is to inject the liquid more slowly and also to remove the needle at the same angle it went in, as a different angle can make it sting (hubby in nhs and trained so I am lucky and very few bruises too!) 

Thanks Lizzie, next scan is thurs! Then a bit like star, transfer will either be the following Thursday or the Thursday after that if lining isn't ready this week. So probably either 5th or 12th March. Although best laid plans and all that....

Star, I was really surprised they left you a week until next scan when you were so close! Thanks about the symptoms, I was hoping that was the case. I weirdly keep reassuring my ovaries that they can enjoy going to sleep as they worked hard on stims in Oct lol! I did realise that if we transfer the first week of March then otd will be really close to mothers day and I'm not sure whether that's a good thing or not, depends on the outcome I guess! *sigh*

Mrs W - really jealous of your house hunting, I find that task soooo exciting! I think I just like nosing at other people's houses lol! 

Hugs to all x


----------



## amoreamy

star25 said:


> Amore, I felt so tires during stimming, kept going to sleep in the afternoons, couldn't help it :)

Me too! Glad it's not just me!:sleep:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hey just remembered, has anyone read any tips for thickening lining? I know that eggs, chicken (protein) are good for egg production but is it the same for lining? x


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck everyone getting your bfps!! I'm going to leave the thread. Hope I see you all in first Tri section soon. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry, didn't wanna read and run but no I haven't heard... Maybe iron might be good? Er, like green leafy stuff not household appliances! :iron:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Big hugs Mo, we'll miss you and be thinking of you x


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Bumpsparkle, 

The following are supposed to be good but I think it depends on the person: 

Pineapple including the core 
Pomegranate juice 
Asparagus 
Avocado 
Nuts (brazils in particular)
Kale 
Spinach
Broccoli 
Almond milk 

I have a terrible lining, and when I asked my consultant what we could do he said nothing. As he's a leading expert in this particular problem I'm guessing he would advise supplements or foods if they made any great difference - still, I have been eating all of these things! :haha:

My guess is that you may as well, although I think I'm out this month, but still, it's all healthy stuff so won't do any harm.

I've also taken Vit B6, Folic Acid and Vit E. 

Best of luck!


----------



## star25

Thats what ive read bumpsparkle and I think raspberry leaf tea and whole milk? 
I havent actually been doing this but didnt really think about it til
It was too late, just hope I'm over 8mm Tuesday, I do drink whole milk though so at least thats something!

Sorry to see you go mo, we'll still be thinking of you xx


----------



## BethK

So so sorry Mo :(. Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Best wishes Mo, let us know what you're up to later on sometime xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I haven't have a chance to catch up with the thread. But just want to say that I'm sorry to see you go Mo? I'll see you in the pregnancy thread soon! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mo, best of luck with your frozen transfers. We'll be thinking of you! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies. I'm sure the docs are right and would tell everyone to eat those things if it really does help, although it does help us think we're doing something positive in a situation where we have very little control lol!

(Right, I'm off to eat a supermarket chinese with non of those foods included...)

(Imagine an embarrassed smilie as I don't know how to do one of those!!)


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- The pen is a little awkward to inject, but it's fairly easy and doesn't hurt at all. I think I got it down, though!

Lizzie -- I agree it is easier to be able to control the injection =)

Mrs W -- The Menopur needs to be mixed. I get nervous mixing because I don't want to mess up so DH does all that for me haha 

Aurora -- Ohhh! Thanks for my sticker and lollypop hehe :lolly: I do love the pen as well. SO SO much easier.

Star -- I get pretty tired during stims as well and let's not talk about the progesterone.. jeez I can sleep all day on progesterone.

Bumpsparkle -- Thanks for the tip! :thumbup: Good luck at next scan!

Mo -- Thinking of you!


As for what I do for a living: I am actually a freelance stenographer. Very stressful job and I am always on edge. I do 50 percent of work wherever and the rest at home proofreading. Only plus is I can take off whenever I want or work afternoons/just mornings when I have appointments. 


Have a good weekend everyone <3


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bumpsparkle said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm sure the docs are right and would tell everyone to eat those things if it really does help, although it does help us think we're doing something positive in a situation where we have very little control lol!
> 
> (Right, I'm off to eat a supermarket chinese with non of those foods included...)
> 
> (Imagine an embarrassed smilie as I don't know how to do one of those!!)

:blush:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow everyone has such interesting careers! I'm planning to develop mine as I basically planned my whole life around bring a stay home mum ASAP and that clearly didn't happen!!


----------



## lizzie78

Here you then aurora my job isn't intereting, I'm a telecoms delivery manager for one of the uk operators -yawn lol. I just moved to this company and am much happier which I'm hoping will have a positive impact on my Ivf outcome but the travelling is a lot worse. Not sure how we will manage but shelving that for if and when we get that bfp. I was fed up of my life being on hold and miserable waiting to get pregnant when in all honesty it might never happen so when this opportunity came up I seized it. Stressful job but generally enjoyable! Xxx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies just catching up on the thread. I'm on my mobile so I'll do personals later as I can't look back and type at the same time on my phone.

I'm not sure if it's the stimms but I'm so tired just now and when I do go to bed I feel really restless, like I'm not getting a proper sleep. 

Hope your all having a good weekend. I've been out with the girls all day. Went to cinema to see 50 shades of grey, I thought it was fab but then I loved the books. Went for dinner and drinks after or 'mocktails' for me. Was definitely strange for me as I do love a wine or three!!

As for what I do for a living, I'm a nurse working in trauma orthopaedics. Very busy and heavy hence why I've got over 3 weeks off from egg collection until after OTD! Xx


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I had a Chinese tonight, prawns and veg so nothing too unhealthy, got a bag of nuts and fruit now and picking out all the Brazil nuts lol, dh has not long gone to work so watching casulty then probably be ready so sleep!


----------



## star25

Cmo, now ive started treatment again I seem restless at night, think out minds are always too busy thinking about things and whats going to happen next, your job does sound very busy must wear you out!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Hi ladies just catching up on the thread. I'm on my mobile so I'll do personals later as I can't look back and type at the same time on my phone.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's the stimms but I'm so tired just now and when I do go to bed I feel really restless, like I'm not getting a proper sleep.
> 
> Hope your all having a good weekend. I've been out with the girls all day. Went to cinema to see 50 shades of grey, I thought it was fab but then I loved the books. Went for dinner and drinks after or 'mocktails' for me. Was definitely strange for me as I do love a wine or three!!
> 
> As for what I do for a living, I'm a nurse working in trauma orthopaedics. Very busy and heavy hence why I've got over 3 weeks off from egg collection until after OTD! Xx



50 Shades was fab!


----------



## FirstTry

Bump: ask you dr whether using a heating pad helps. I think I once did 20 mins per day and got a nice lining.


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've been really tired as well, it must've the stims I think. I always feel vaguely hung over in the mornings!! 

Mo - sorry to see you go, hope you to hear good news from you soon lovely xx

Lining - thanks for all the tips ladies. I had a scan back in August as part of all my fertility tests and my lining only got to 7mm, hoping the stims will help as it was 6.5 Friday so we will see tomorrow what it has got to.

Wow some of you have really interesting jobs! We are a varied bunch!! I have a bit of a quandary at the moment actually and I am interested in your opinions and advice......

I to always thought I would be a stay at home mum. I've always wanted 2-3 kids and my mum worked when I was a child but my nan was there with us and she was amazing so I vowed to be like her and give my children the gift of my time. Fast forward to adulthood and here I am working 4 days a week and putting my dd into nursery and it doesn't sit well with me. But the money is good and I do love my job. 

However, the area where we live, dh and I moved to for work. We have made friends there through work, nct with our dd and neighbours etc but we have no family near so we spend a lot of time on our own. Dhs parents are planning to retire to bournemouth in a few years (they currently live in Swansea and won't move while dhs nan is still alive, she is 93) and we would love to be close to them, we love spending time with them and they are amazing grandparents. And babysitters ;)

So.... We've sold our house. We've found a house we love (it isn't really cut and dried, we love the house but are not 100% convinced on area.... It's ok but quite near a bit we don't like, however pick the house up and move it to an area we like and we can't afford it.) I am suddenly feeling really scared about offering on this house and therefore needing to relocate in 8-12 weeks. Giving up a big salary for no work. I def won't get another part time job as well paid as I am now, I would have to take lower paid work. Leaving all of my friends. A summer in a new area, knowing no one. Worrying about whether the local schools will be good enough, will we like the area or are we making a mistake?! Do we wait and keep our current security and rent until there is both a house we love and dh has got a job so he doesn't need to commute and I am maybe pregnant or on maternity. Or do we just go for it now and think there will never be a perfect house or a right time. Part of me thinks we will regret it if we miss out on this house. Part of me is scared we will move and be unhappy, see other houses and wish we had waited. If this ivf works its a lot of maternity money I am walking away from. But by the time I know if its worked the house will prob be gone. But then again is time I will never get back with my dd more important than this money in the grand scheme of life..... 

Sorry that was long, I think I just needed to get it all out. I am so confused!!!


----------



## star25

Wow Mrs w that is a dilemma, I always find im putting things on hold because of the ivf, therefore all I'm doing with my life is working and not much else!

I think you need to write down the positives and the negatives and see if one out weighs the other 
From what you have said it looks like the only positive is the house you have found, we lost out on 2 houses before we got where we are now and I can honestly say we're in the right one so it doesn't matter, it will always work out for the best amd you will find another house you love 
It looks like you have more reasons to stay for the time being - your job, dh travelling, maternity pay, friends, security and that dh family might not be there for a few years yet so is it worth losing out on your maternity pay? 
The only other thing you need to weigh up now is that you have sold your house and do you want to lose your buyer ( congratulations on selling btw!) if you dont move now just think will it sell again quick when you are in more of a suitable position to move? So I think thats the only other negative thing about not making the move now amd you could be more comfortable staying where you are, especially as your not 100% on the new area 

Hope my ramblings helped?!


----------



## star25

Good luck with tomorrow's scan!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh Mrs W that's do tough but I can't disagree with Star's wise thoughts there!

God knows what I will do if this cycle doesn't work. Quit my job, abandon my house and become a nun, perhaps! (Sorry DH!) I've never wanted anything but motherhood. Should expand my horizons really! I never thought it would come to this. 

I'm pretty down today. Suspect AF is on her evil way as I feel generally crampy and my temp is getting lower, which is what always signals her arrival and I do have a short LP. Still praying hard for Flopsy and Mopsy though. It's day 10 today (5dp5dt) which is when I got my BFP last time, but I'm not testing this time. I don't dare find out what I dread.
Hope everyone else has a happier day than mine is shaping up to be! I'm gonna watch some arrested development to make me smile and possibly even laugh! <3


----------



## amoreamy

Huge huge :hugs: to everyone! Mrs W, I've moved to new areas a few times and it's always possible to build new friendships, and even though the pay is great at your current job, you will still be able to have a decent salary in your future employment. I'm an Aquarius so I'm always on the side of moving forward and making new things! (Sometimes to my peril!) But the weighing up is a great idea also. Don't rush but follow your instinct :)

I'm feeling the tiredness too. I spent half of the night on the sofa as I was so tired but just so uncomfortable in bed, and I didn't want to disturb my dh. Now I'm on the antibiotics I feel really nauseous most of the time, and as much as I need to eat avocado, the very sight of one is turning my stomach. There's constant muscle ache in my uper body from the buserilin too. I can't wait to stop that. I'm so ready for ec now, bleugh!!

It's fascinating hearing about everyone's jobs. I'm a bit of a jack of all trades, so I'm a playwright, author and portrait artist and I do some part time nannying! Just whichever is most pressing at any one time! I intended to start another play during this but I just can't focus. All of this just takes over!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Any ladies having or have had FET's...just a quick question so I can prepare, am I to expect an increase in CM in the build up to what would be ovulation time as normal or, as I'm on oestradiol tablets, should my body be ignoring the ovulation?

Not done a FET before and don't want to be worrying if I start getting ovulation symptoms (or not!) x


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, not that ive done it before but ive read estrogen can cause more ewcm, I haf some the other day which isnt usual for me


----------



## lizzie78

Bump I had an increase of ewcm with this FET during stimming phase just like I did with fresh hon xxx


----------



## PRGirl

Mrs W there is certainly a lot going on for you right now but the one piece of advice someone once gave me was never to give yourself the chance to look back and wish you had. 

In my case it wasn't moving house, it was starting a business but the same concerns applied. I was going from a good salary with benefits to next to nothing. I had never run a business before and was excited but very concerned. 

On a night out with a friend - after too many bottles of wine - she said, put it this way would you be happier carrying on with what you have knowing you never tried? It's easier to carry on but you should never give yourself the chance to look back and wish that you had changed things when you could. You never know what the future holds unless you take risks. 

Just my thoughts and probably some hormones in there too :haha: but like this process, if you don't try you will never know. 

Amo it sounds like you're having a tough time. I hope that you start to feel a little better soon. The tiredness is really difficult. I was lucky not to have to take buserilin for more than one shot. Is there a reason why you have to take it more often? 

I hope that all goes well. Is you EC scheduled for Wed? 

Best wishes to all. Not long for some of us now. 
:winkwink:


----------



## star25

Ive ordered 5 one step tests from amazon and 4 frers, for someone whos scared of testing it seems like a lot lol, I might change my mine if I ever get to transfer but at least ive got them just in case!


----------



## lizzie78

Lol star I ordered 6frers back in December never thinking I'd get to the point of needing them xxx


----------



## amoreamy

PRGirl said:


> Mrs W there is certainly a lot going on for you right now but the one piece of advice someone once gave me was never to give yourself the chance to look back and wish you had.
> 
> In my case it wasn't moving house, it was starting a business but the same concerns applied. I was going from a good salary with benefits to next to nothing. I had never run a business before and was excited but very concerned.
> 
> On a night out with a friend - after too many bottles of wine - she said, put it this way would you be happier carrying on with what you have knowing you never tried? It's easier to carry on but you should never give yourself the chance to look back and wish that you had changed things when you could. You never know what the future holds unless you take risks.
> 
> Just my thoughts and probably some hormones in there too :haha: but like this process, if you don't try you will never know.
> 
> Amo it sounds like you're having a tough time. I hope that you start to feel a little better soon. The tiredness is really difficult. I was lucky not to have to take buserilin for more than one shot. Is there a reason why you have to take it more often?
> 
> I hope that all goes well. Is you EC scheduled for Wed?
> 
> Best wishes to all. Not long for some of us now.
> :winkwink:

Love your advice prgirl! Thank you, I've been taking it for ages now! The dose reduced when i started stimming but I've had to continue taking it. I think it's just the thing that suppresses the natural hormones. I can't stand i! If i need to cycle again i hope there's an analternative. I do feel like crap I'm not going to lie! I know I'm not the only one so I don't want to keep complaining. I just hope it's all worth it!

I will hopefully book my ec for Wednesday after the scan tomorrow. Fx'd!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Aurora CHK

PR Girl only one shot of Buserelin? Is that the shirt protocol of IVF? I've had to take it every day for four weeks on both of my IVF cycles and it was almost pushed to five weeks this time. Ick.


----------



## lizzie78

amore if you scroll to the front of this thread you'll see me whining on and on about buserelin lol I hate the stuff and it always makes me feel awful. The good news is that once you're into the 2ww the memory fades. Hang in there, I spent most evenings laid on the bed watching dvd box sets xxx


----------



## star25

How are you feeling lizzie?


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you Aurora and Lizzie! It's nice to hear I'm not alone!


----------



## PRGirl

Amo hang in there! I only had to take one shot because I'm on a short protocol and have to take additional drugs to increase my oestrogen and general hormone levels. 

Thinking about you - it sounds like you're doing all you are told, which is all any of us can do. Just make sure you take the time to do what your body tells you. It's difficult as I don't think any of us are used to it but in this instance it's important. 

I'm ok. Up and down if I'm honest. 
I just want so badly for Wednesday to bring us some good news. We've been on this journey for 6 years now and every step we take is a step either closer or further from our dreams. 

We are saving just in case this doesn't work but I don't want to think like that. It is just so difficult to think about anything else. 

Still, we will get there. 
Fingers crossed for Wednesday for us both! 
:flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Haha, I've got about six FRERs and four cheapies in my cupboard as I've always been a POAS addict. However now this is my 'last chance saloon' I don't dare test! I even considered chucking them out today as I'm so scared of testing by mistake and totally regretting it, but then thought that if AF does come I'll want to test to see if it was another chemical or if they didn't even implant this time. So basically I'm only gonna test once I already know it's not worked! I'm such a weirdo!


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed for you prgirl xx

Aurora, I hate testing normally but been trying to decide if I would rather let myself gently over a few days of testing ot having it in one hit if it's a negative over the phone from a nurse, when I asked dh he said he didnt want to wait that long, travel for a blood test then wait for a phone call so that made my mind up, I tthink waiting for the phone to ring would be the hardest part, I know it was for me when I was waiting for embryo updates so if I test early at least this way I know whats coming, even if I would like to enjoy the 2ww longer its not going to change the outcome, I just hope the outcome is a positive for all of us!


----------



## PRGirl

Good luck Aurora :thumbup:


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora honey you are not a weirdo, I totally get it!!

Star I'm feeling good thank you, weirdly better than I have since my first buserelin injection at the start of the year :) cautiously optimistic but sssh I'm scared of jinxing myself! Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

PRGirl said:


> Good luck Aurora :thumbup:

Thank you! And to you!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hope it's ok to post my own update copied from my journal. As I don't have the emotional strength to type something new. I just woke up and went for first wee of the day, and I'm bleeding like the start of AF. :nope:

I then immediately wanted to test to see if it's a chemical again, or just regular AF and Flopsy and Mopsy just never implanted, so I managed to squeeze out a few more drops of FMU (sorry tmi) for a FRER (exactly as I was saying I would do, although that might not have been on this thread?). It's positive. So another chemical. I'm hoping against hope that the bleeding doesn't continue of course, that it's some kind of late appearance of implantation bleeding, but with my history that's hard to swallow. I'm numb.


----------



## Jaybo

Oh Aurora honey :hugs: sorry you're going through this this morning. I really hope it's not another chemical. How heavy is the bleeding? I know you know this, but bleeding in early pregnancy is so common, so try not to think the worst yet. Is your clinic open yet, could you give them a call? Huge hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Jaybo :hugs:. It's very light, not heavy (yet) but thats how it always is. They are open but I know they'll just say to wait and see if it develops. It's just that my temps were dropping over last couple days and now this type of spotting us exactly what's happened with my three chemicals so it all feels horribly familiar. I do so so so hope you're right and it's just part of early pregnancy, but that's what I've always hoped before too :cry: Thank you.


----------



## Jaybo

Everything about this process is so cruel. :cry: Hang in there :hugs: praying that this all works out for you. Take it easy today if you can xx


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry aurora, I'm praying all turns out well though and thinking of you xxxx


----------



## CMo

Aurora I'm so sorry I so hope it's not a chemical. My friend went through ivf 2 years ago. She had 2 embies implanted and had a bleed so thought it had failed. Turned out one had implanted and not the other. She now has her little boy and is still convinced the bleed was from the second one that didn't implant. I know it's probably not what you want to hear but just more to say don't give up hope xxx


----------



## CMo

Back from my scan....all looking better and got a good few follicles between 11 & 15.5mm now. 7 look good but hopefully another 3 which should be ready aswell. EC hopefully on Friday!! Thank god things are starting to grow now. Beginning to feel a bit uncomfortable now aswell which is hopefully a good sign xx


----------



## amoreamy

Aurora I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. I'm praying it's just breakthrough spotting. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## star25

Good news on scan and EC Fri cmo :) xx


----------



## lizzie78

Cmo, great news from your scan! :)

Aurora, as i said on the other thread :hug:


----------



## PRGirl

Aurora I'm so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
There are so many possibilities so don't give up all hope. 

I would ring your clinic regardless and explain your concerns.
They may see you earlier than you expect if they know you have been through difficult times before. 

Hoping it all works out for you. 

Cmo that's great news about your scan. It's always a worry when things are out of your control but things seem to be progressing well.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Great news, CMo!

Thanks PR Girl. Unfortunately my clinic were crappy and unsympathetic, just seemed to be annoyed with me for testing before Otd next Monday & saying 'this is why we tell you not to test early cos we just won't know until then.' Not very supportive :growlmad: 

At least I know both Flopsy and Mopsy have tried their best, as have I. It's the darkest FRER I've had, so the bunnies did good as long as they could. Just had a long talk with my mum and she's made me feel much better.


----------



## PRGirl

Hi Aurora, I'm so sorry. 

I know exactly what you mean about the sensitivity side of things. 

There was a slim chance that we were pregnant in Jan and we were so excited. The consultant suggested we test to be sure and the junior nurse - not consultant - decided to run in and laugh then say 'At least we know our tests as the same as yours, it's a negative from us!'.

I was both annoyed and devastated. 
I could have slapped her for being so stupid but instead just looked at her and shook my head. 

I hope that things turn around and that by Monday you have some good news. Is there any chance? 

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## amoreamy

cmo = I forgot to sounds good news! It's definitely happening now!

aurora, I hope you're okay, I'm sorry your clinic was so insensitive, I feel like once they're put back it's not their deal anymore and its either this way or that way and you to deal with it. Actually it's far more difficult than it's possible to imagine.

I will just do a quick one for me.

My retrieval is booked for Wednesday at 9.30am so trigger tonight and no more buserelin or merional hooray! The downside is I've had a strong reaction to the antibiotics and have barely had any fluids or food for 36 hours, so I feel dreadful. My body aches all over and I'm pretty dehydrated. Luckily the clinic isn't forcing me to take it and just said stop immediately, so I'm hoping by Weds I'll feel more human again.

I clearly looked horrendous at the hospital because the normally very aloof radiographer was really sweet to me today.

The scan result after 12 days stimming

endo lining; 13.6 mm triple line

left ovary; (the main ones) 22,19, 17, 17, 17, 16, 15.5, 11mm
right ovary; 20,19,18.5, 11mm

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- I'm so sorry to hear this :( :hugs:

Cmo -- great news on your scan!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone,

Aurora - :hugs: I'm so sorry for everything you are going through Hun, I know the limbo and not knowing whilst worrying and hoping is just awful. How is the bleeding now? Don't loose hope, as others have said early bleeding can be normal, with my dd I assumed my period had come when I had a bright red bleed but it then disappeared and I discovered I was pregnant. I am thinking of you and hope and pray for good news for you. If not..... Will they do tests for you now that you have had so many chemicals? I know many things can cause early mc and many are easily treatable. 

Amo - great news! Sounds like you've lots of lovely eggs ready! Excited for you.

Cmo - same, brilliant news!! Good luck for your collection on Friday! 

Prgirl - gosh can't believe how insensitive that nurse was!! How are you feeling lovely? 

How's everyone else? 

Update on me.... I had a scan today and lining was 11mm and there were either 6 or 7 follies on my ovary looking good. A bunch of smaller ones unlikely to have eggs in them. 2 were ready and the rest nearly ready. She did say though that all follicles don't have eggs in and so to expect about half of them to have eggs - is that right?! I am sure she knows best but I thought most had eggs in. 

Anyway.... The outcome is that we will have a run of egg collections this week as I will trigger tomorrow night and my egg collection is Thursday!! Can't believe it, so excited/nervous/emotional/hopeful/worried/ etc.....

Does anyone else almost not want the journey to be over I case it's not good news?! I'm enjoying all of the hospital appointments, scans and all of the hope and possibility ahead. 

Thank you all so so much for all of the advice on our dilemma. In the end, because the local schools were not good, we decided to keep looking and not to offer on the house we love. Tough choice but ultimately I wouldn't be happy with my dd going to school in the closets few schools and she could easily be made to so I just couldn't do it. I love the advice about never looking back and regretting what you didn't do and I do agree with that so much! Thank you all. 

Xxx


----------



## star25

Aurora, sorry about the response you got from the clinic, you would think they would be more supportive, how is the bleeding now? 

Aurora, great news, bad news about feeling ill hope your better for weds 

Mrs w, great news for you too! I had 35 follicles and 22 eggs, I think the follicles just have eggs if theyre above a certain size, sounds like your all good though!

Afm? Fretting about tomorrow's scan, keep telling myself all will be ok but dont want to be disappointed :(


----------



## Mrs W 11

That's what I thought too star but we will see. Good luck tomorrow, hoping your lining is nice and thick!! 

If I were to get to 5 day transfer (unlikely, it will probably be 3 day) we would be having transfer on the same day!!


----------



## star25

That would be so fun! Do you think you will test before otd?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Probably! Maybe just the day before though, so I am not too upset on the day if its bad news. I won't test really early.


----------



## CMo

Think I'm the same as you mrs w. Would rather know so I can prepare myself but want to pretend I'm pregnant for as long as possible!

Aurora your clinic sound so insensitive. Just because they deal with this everyday they should still remember that it's a life changing event for us! How many days post transfer are you today? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- almost retrieval time! Yayay!! Sorry you are feeling dreadful on the antibiotics. Glad you got to stop them. Your numbers sound great!!

Mrsw -- great news on your scan as well!!

AFM: had my first scan today after four nights of stims. I have 4-5 follies on both sides ranging from 11-14 mm. I am realllly excited as I have never had this many follies especially early on like this. Just praying they all keep growing for me!! Next scan is Thursday.


----------



## Mrs W 11

BMW have replied on another thread but yay, great news!! 

Has anyone else had sore boobs on stims? I don't normally get them until after ov but they are so sore down the sides and very sensitive at the mo, unusual for me. 

I also have a really sore throat, so hoping it goes away asap!!


----------



## lizzie78

Amoreamy brilliant news that you have EC scheduled but not great news that you are so poorly!! Is there anything you can do to rehydrate? Hope you feel better soon x

Mrs w, ec date for you to! The 50%of follies won't have eggs in them comment seems high to me! Yes not all follies have an egg and not all will be mature but I dont think it's half and half. Try not to second guess what will happen it will drive you mad x

Star, good luck for tomorrow chick, I'm sure you are nervous but hopefully everything will be fine. I've just bought a bucket load of tests and have decided tomorrow morning is my official Lizzie test date even if the clinic one isn't until Thursday so fingers crossed that Minnie and or mo are busy producing hcg for me to measure in the morning

Xxx


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you beneath! I still can't believe your numbers so soon! So chuffed for you!

Star, I completely understand, I felt the same about all my scans. I'm sure it'll be great news :)

Mrs W, excited for you! Your's will be the day after mine! It completely depends with follicles, I think she's saying half because it can be half up to them all containing eggs. I know one lady who had 18 follies and 17 eggs so I guess it's pot luck :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Lizzie -- fx for you! Hope you get a blazing BFP!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Wow what an exciting time! Thanks everyone for the amazing support :hugs: No news from me - the bleeding is very slight so could go either way. Just waiting for the other shoe to drop.

Fantastic news for so many ladies and more to come tomorrow I have no doubt!! 

Massive hugs and best of luck everyone. Mrs W - my boobs were outrageously tender on stims in the latter stage.


----------



## amoreamy

Lizzie i must have been typing at the same time! Just gentle sips of lucozade and rest! I feel like it's already wearing off.

Massive good luck for testing xxx

Fx'd for you too Aurora xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora trying not to cheerlead too much as if it were me I would just want to thump someone but hoping this is a good sign. We shall see what tomorrow brings but we are all here for you.

Bmw great numbers!!

Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Lizzie, but it just came back, now bright red and more of it. Sending you and everyone much love, luck and dust (although y'all might not want mine as it seems pretty much cursed). Big kisses to everyone. Will try to check in but might need a few days to scrape myself off the floor xxx :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- So sorry, hun :hugs: take care of yourself <3 <3


----------



## amoreamy

Aurora I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PRGirl

Aurora I'm so sorry. 
There is nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better. 

Take some time for yourself. 
:hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

Aurora - so sorry hon. it's so heartbreaking and unfair. :hugs: :hugs: look after yourself xx

CMo - great news on the scan.  Good luck for EC on Fri.

Amore - great numbers, sorry you're feeling rubbish though. Hope you feel better for EC tomorrow. Good luck.

MrsW - sounds like your scan went well. :thumbup: I think it's difficult to tell in advance how many eggs they might retrieve, but 50% does seem on the low side - FX all your follies have a good egg in them. Good luck for Thurs.

Star - best of luck for your scan today I'm sure everything will be looking great.

BMW - great news on the scan too, so happy you're responding well. :thumbup: Which protocol are you on again this time?

There's going to lots of pupo ladies on this thread very soon! :happydance:

Lizzy - I'm excited for you. In a very quiet, non jinxy type way! Good luck.

AFM - nothing! :coffee: Just waiting and dreading my wtf appointment tomorrow. I hope you don't mind me hanging around here even though I'm at a different place in my journey! I'm not really on any other threads and I feel so much better chatting to others going who understand how difficult this can be! xx


----------



## star25

Ahhh jaybo we wouldnt want u anywhere else :) x

Beneath thats fantastic news! 

Aurora, so sorry its so unfair xxxxx

Thank you for all the good luck wishes and lizzie good luck with testing! Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks Jaybo. This is always your home thread no matter what! Either I'm missing an abbreviation or tomorrow is you what the f**k appointment! I hope it's nothing to dread and you get to move forward, however that may be. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls you're so sweet :friends:

Amore - no you're right that's what it stands for! I'd heard others refer to it as that and I thought it summed up exactly how I felt about it! :haha:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, massive :hugs:. 

Jaybo, hope you'll find out what went wrong or at least have an attack plan fornext cycle.

Mrs W, congrats on selling your house too! I'm glad you didn't settle. For me, location is very important. I'm willing to stay in a rental until I find the right location. We decided to go with a new build house. I'm happily watching DH being super excited with it. In term of occupation, I'm a financial analyst for a bank. pretty boring but it pays the bills :).

Looks like there will be a few PUPO ladies soon. Woohooo Sorry for not replying individually. It's actually only 1:30am my side of the globe. Unfortunately, either my dog or DH farted. It was so foul that it woke me up since I couldn't breathe :dohh:. Trying to go back to bed in a few. You are all in my daily thoughts and I'm crossing all my fingers tightly for everyone.


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora I'm so so sorry to hear your news.:hugs: This whole process is just so awful and unfair.:hugs:

Good luck to everyone with scans, collections, transfers and testing coming up.

Like Jaybo I feel at home on this thread and I'm so grateful for all the support you've given me-so you haven't gotten rid of me yet.:haha:

Afm I'm doing ok, albeit with a prescription for diazepam. GP said some form of post traumatic anxiety quite common and wants me to stay off for another two weeks. I'm going to try going back next week though as want to try and get back to normal. This whole anxiety thing has come as a bit of a shock.


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora, I am so so sorry. Take all the time you need, this may not be the healthiest or safest place for you right now but we are still here for you if you want us xxxx

Jaybo - good luck with your appointment today, be sure to tell us what they say (I always think WTF sums it up perfectly!

As for me, I was worried i was going to jinx things by talking about it and am now terrified that's true. Tested this morning and got a BFP on a clearblue, a clearblue digital and a FRER but the FRER was more like the line I had on 9dp3dt not the most recent one on 11dp3dt so now i'm scared and upset that it is still going to be a chemical but just a later one. I've tried to tell myself that maybe this batch of FRERs just has a different dye concentration but its hard to believe. OTD is Thursday so I guess I'll keep hanging on. I'm sleepy, still have backache and some mild cramping in my stomach and feel dizzy and a little tiny bit nauseous but am so scared that my HCG levels are going down not up. This is our last chance so i'm praying that minnie and/or mo is in there still fighting. Told DH this mornign, he seemed baffled that I took three tests lol. he isnt a wordy man or one who is comfortable with emotions but I did get multiple cuddles and kisses. i just so hope im not going to break both our hearts again on OTD.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/131430...4/16632634385/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/131430...4/16632635385/


----------



## Comfycushions

Lizzie so sorry you're dealing with this anxiety and uncertainty. Really hoping everything is ok for you.xx


----------



## amoreamy

That's amazing news Lizzie, I can't see your photos though, can you upload them here? I was literally just watching someone on yt with the same thing. They got their positive at 3 weeks and 5 days and at around 4 1/2 weeks her frer didn't seem any darker. She went to the doctor and her numbers had gone from 68 to about 650 so everything was fine. She's now 27 weeks. Hang on in there <3


----------



## lizzie78

:hugs: Thanks Amoreamy, that's exactly what I need to hear today.

Argh thought I had managed the link ok. Not sure how to uplad as actual photos it wouldnt work when I tried.

try these:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16632634385/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16632635385/


----------



## amoreamy

OMG!!!! Lizzie!!! That progression is beautiful! I'm so excited for you! Your 11dpt is definitely darker than your 9dpt. It looks fab xx


----------



## CMo

Omg Lizzie congratulations!! I would say a def BFP and progression looks really good! Try to relax and enjoy. Is it thurs your official OTD? Xx

ILT your post just made me giggle so much!!


----------



## lizzie78

I know my 11 day progression looks great but if you look at the FRER in todays pic (the one with the clear blues as well) it looks like my FRER has gone backwards as it isnt anywhere near as strong as at 11 days. That's what is making me worry. Thanks Ladies x


----------



## amoreamy

I think it looks about the same. Try not worry (easy for me to say I know). I think it all looks good xx


----------



## star25

Lizzie omg! I can see good progression dont worry, otd is only 2 days away and I bet they'll be darker still and you have good symptoms, I'm excited for you xx

Ilt, that made me laugh, dh done that to me this morning I nearly got gassed out, my dog done the loudest one ever the other day, under my leg, she jumped up so quick and ran out he room and I nearly spilty tea everywhere!

Comfy, hope you feel lots better soon xxx

Afm, transfer is Monday at 10:45!! First measurement was 7something so I panicked, she measured a few different angles and the next one was 8.11 and the third one 8.49 so we're all good, she asked if could do weds next week then said Mon was free so I quickly said yes before dh could say anything different, im not waiting another 2 day's! Start progesterone gel tomorrow night, so relieved!


----------



## star25

Will be a 4ba blast, cannot wait x


----------



## Jaybo

So my manager just walked in to my office whist I was holding my phone up to the light to look at your frers Lizzy!! As if that makes a difference on a photo! :haha:

There is definitely great progression there, although I agree there's more between day 9 and 11 then today's, but you would expect that because it's two days worth of hormone. Today's doesn't look to me as light as 9dpt. Try not to worry. :hugs: I'm going to reserve my yays and congratulations for now because I know how (understandably) cautious you feel at the moment. I hope the line gets darker and darker. Your DH sounds just like mine he was great when it came to jabbing me with needles but when I was a blubbering mess on the floor he had no idea!

Comfy - good to hear from you. Sorry you're struggling. I feel more anxious the ever since finishing treatment, so you're not alone. I hope you're getting support and the diazapam helps :hugs:

Star - so excited for you and your blast!! :happydance: It seems you've been waiting forever! Roll on Monday xx


----------



## lizzie78

:haha::blush: well it was worth you getting caught holding the phone up to the light jaybo because 1) it made me laugh which is not easy today and 2) I now believe you because you put so much effort into looking at it for me.

So sorry for being a mentalist everyone I had managed not to believe it was true right up until yesterday when I started to feel happy so this is hitting me hard today :kiss:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie!! That's a definite BFP! Like Jaybo, I am going to reserve my congrats until your OTD but I am very hopeful for you :). I see your concern but wondered if the test was actually still wet. It does take a few hours for it to dry and when it is completely dry...it gets darker. I think the cramping and light nausea are certainly good signs :). Fingers crossed tightly for you Lizzie! 

Cmo, How are you doing? 

Comfy, I just want to give you a hug :hugs:

Star, hello future PUPO!! :D. It's finally almost here!

Everyone else...Hi :wave: :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo-- thanks Hun! I am on a Femara antagonist protocol with low/mid stims. Seems to be working well so far!! Please update us on your wtf appointment tomorrow!! Don't be silly, we want you to hang around :hugs:

Star-- thanks! 

ILT-- your post made me LOL too!!!! :haha: 

Comfy-- so sorry to hear about the anxiety. Hope you feel better soon! 

Lizzie-- really hoping it is not a chemical, Hun!!! Keeping my fx for you! 

Star-- yay!!!! You must be so excited that you transfer is almost here. 

AFM: Took my last for Femara last night and started Gani this morning. Things are moving along!!!


----------



## Jaybo

Glad it made you smile Lizzy, honestly I'm not quite sure how I've got a job left at the moment!

Beneath that's interesting that you're responding better to a milder protocol. There's a clinic near me that offers natural and mild IVF that I was looking at. Less meds and cheaper too!! Not long left for you now either! :thumbup:

Hi ILT - hope you're doing well. How long left till your next scan?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, next scan is tomorrow. A bit anxious and just want to get it over with. :)


----------



## Jaybo

Wow tomorrow, for some reason I thought it was further away. Time seems to do it's own thing in this ivf vortex!! Best of luck, I hope everything goes smoothly. Let us know how you get on. xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo said:


> Glad it made you smile Lizzy, honestly I'm not quite sure how I've got a job left at the moment!
> 
> Beneath that's interesting that you're responding better to a milder protocol. There's a clinic near me that offers natural and mild IVF that I was looking at. Less meds and cheaper too!! Not long left for you now either! :thumbup:
> 
> Hi ILT - hope you're doing well. How long left till your next scan?

Yes, my doctor really believes that low to mild stims is the way to go, especially since my last IVF I was on the highest dose and my follicle stopped growing and had to cancel. I really believe that the high dose burned them out. Apparently my assumption was right and so is my doctor!! Definitely responding better with lower meds. I definitely think you should look into it.


----------



## beneathmywing

ILT-- good luck at your scan tomorrow. I can't wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## Jaybo

So interesting BMW, I'd kinda ruled it out because I thought if I did so bad on high meds I thought I'd have no chance on mild stims. But I guess that's the point. Right, back on my list of clinics to visit now - thank-you!


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo said:


> So interesting BMW, I'd kinda ruled it out because I thought if I did so bad on high meds I thought I'd have no chance on mild stims. But I guess that's the point. Right, back on my list of clinics to visit now - thank-you!

I felt and thought the same exact way, so imagine how shocked I was during my scan yesterday!!!!


----------



## amoreamy

That's very interesting beneath. It makes sense when your body isn't in too much shock and pressure. Maybe that's a good move for you too Jaybo :)

ILT good luck with your scan!

afm egg collection tomorrow morning, wish me luck!


----------



## CMo

Amoreamy good luck 2mo morning!!

Jaybo have you thought about your next step? 

ILT I'm good thanks. How are you? Can't believe your scan is tomorrow! Time is flying by!

I've got another scan tomorrow then hopefully they'll confirm collection on Friday. Not getting my hopes up as I know that I could phone tomorrow for my blood results and they could delay until Monday.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Ladies! 

Jaybo and Cmo, it feels like forever! :D

BMW, I told DH that you were doing really well with your stims. He said...well that's because I put my lucky scarf in the box! ahhahaha. My crazy husband! He was really happy for you btw :). 

Amore, good luck tomorrow! It'll be over before you know it then transfer time :).

Cmo, hopefully you'll have retrieval this week too! :D


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you! Cmo gl for your scan tomorrow :) x


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, feels like ive been waiting forever! 

Amore, good luck tomorrow, soon you will be pupo too, there will quite a few of us at the same time

Cmo, hioe scan goes well and egg collection is Fri 

Bemeath, glad to hear you are doing well, very positive news


----------



## Jaybo

Beneath, I can imagine :dance: so excited for you!

Amore - good luck tomorrow. FX for lots of lovely eggies.

CMo - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hope you get the go ahead for Fri. :thumbup: We're hoping to try again, but need to pay privately now, and can only really afford one go, so feels like a big decision about which clinic/approach to take. I live just outside London, so we're spoilt for choice! I'm trying to reserve judgement a little bit until our NHS follow up appointment tomorrow.


----------



## amoreamy

I forgot to say fantastic star! Here's to being pupo soon! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- good luck tomorrow!!!! 

Cmo-- good luck on your scan tomorrow! Hope you'll be ready for Friday.

ILT-- awww!!!! Thats so nice of your DH! Hehe

Star/Jaybo-- thanks! Now praying they keep growing and will be bigger at next scan Thursday!!


----------



## lizzie78

ILT good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Star, I can't believe how close you are now, very excited for you.

Jaybo, do you have a list of questions ready for tomorrow?? I think choosing a clinic is one of the hardest decisions although I guess at least it will put you back in control of things whilst you work out which one is best for you. 

Bmw that's great news about your stims, it just goes to show that despite the way some Ivf clinics operate this really is an individual process and we all have different needs. Glad that things are going well for you.

Amoreamy good luck for tomorrow but you won't need it. Enjoy the sedation ;)

CMo fingers crossed that you do get a date tomorrow. It feels like you've been at this ages so heaven knows how you feel!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aurora, I'm so sorry love :hugs: be kind to yourself, go easy and don't give up. You will get your rainbow baby if you keep trying and keep believing. Xx

Amo good luck tomorrow lovely, will be thinking of you!! How you feeling now? 

Lizzie, congrats!! The test looked similar to me, it's too early to worry over test progression I'd say. See what your beta is at your otd. Good luck, all looks good to me! 

Cmo good luck at your scan tomorrow! I hope your ec is Friday so amo, me and you are together! 

Jaybo - the lister clinic is meant to be the best for low amh and if this cycle fails, I plan to look there next. Worth a go if you're near London. 

Ilt how's things with your house buying? Good luck at your scan! 

Hello to anyone I've miles see and sorry for the short post tonight. I'm not very well again and really fed up. My throat is all swollen and really painful when I swallow, and I just feel exhausted. Really wanted to do my fertility yoga DVD tonight but going to go to bed instead. Have done my trigger tonight!!!! 36 hours to go now! 

Night ladies xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Miles see?!! Missed!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Massive luck to all my special ladies having important scans, re-tests, meetings and procedures tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you and lurking for the news :hugs: Painful as it is to be here, I feel bereft without you all too, a bit like Jaybo and Comfy said :friends:


----------



## beneathmywing

Lizzie -- So true. What's right for one person may not necessarily be right for someone else!! 

MrsW -- Sorry you're feeling so rubbish. Hope you feel better soon!!!! Almost ER time woohoo.

Aurora -- :hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

Aurora - :hugs: thinking of you and sending lots of love xx

Lizzy - hope you're doing ok today. I have an A4 page of questions! They're going to hate me. There's one male consultant at my hosp who we've only seen once for our first appointment, as we usually see a female Dr. But I'm really hoping to see him today as he was so much more open to discussion than she is. FX

MrsW - Yay for the trigger!! Not long left now. :happydance: Sorry you're feeling sick - I sware all these visits to the hospital are making us unwell. I love the look of the Lister they're top of my list, only problem is the cost, as they're one of the most expensive clinics. So we could only do one cycle with them or maybe 2-3 somewhere else if we do a package. :shrug: I'm going to book an initial consultation with them I think though.

ILT - everything crossed for you! :flower:

Hi to everyone else! xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ladies can I trouble you all for some advice on search terms? I want to find out more about bleeding whilst on progesterone. My full AF hasn't yet arrived, just lots of brown smearing (sorry TMI!) and one red smear 2 nights ago. Is it just because progesterone lets some bleeding happen but not the whole lot? I'm still on the progesterone as I have to wait for OTD for clinic to take me off it and technically I'm still getting BFPs albeit no progression. I know I mustn't get hopes up but it's hard to move forward. Where should I ask about this? If I try to search I bring up millions of unrelated threads! I'm so crap at searching the forums! Thank you.


----------



## lizzie78

ILT - good luck today!

Jaybo - ha ah you are like me I had the same size list and to be fair they answered all of them relatively patiently. Good luck x

Mrs W - sorry you are poorly again, its not fair is it! hope you feel better soon.

Aurora, that doesnt really sound like bleeding to me...?? I'l see what I can find through Dr google but remember the internet isnt always our friend. What date is your OTD? Guessing your unhelpful clinic wouldn't give you any advice until after that? Weren't you on progesterone last cycle? If it didnt stop your AF coming then I'd be surprised if it did this time? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi Lizzie. Last time I started bleeding/spotting on OTD, I stopped taking the Prog that day (due to very clearly diminishing BFP lines eg no viable pregnancy) and full AF arrived next day, so I had some bleeding whilst still on it but don't know if full AF would still have arrived next day if I hadn't stopped Prog the previous day on OTD iykwim?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Sorry, didn't answer everything. Otd is Monday 2nd and yes clinic won't engage with me until then it seems :growlmad: From my reading, my main signal of failure isn't necessarily the bleeding but lack of progression. Bleeding could have been due to something else if coupled with darkening lines, but they definitely aren't. I'm trying to believe it's that one has failed but the other might still be there, but that seems too convenient! I'm just refusing to face reality I think, out of desperation.


----------



## lizzie78

Ok that all makes sense but remember my lines arent darkening either but they are staying the same (touch wood) so maybe this is as dark as your tests go. My sister gave me a dose of common sense when she told me my tests are darker than hers ever got and she has had two successful pregnancies. How light are they? Nightmare waiting time for you chick, i'll see what I can find that might help xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks honey. Mine are lightening, I think, and aren't very dark (not like control line or anything like it!). Will try to upload pic if nobody minds? 
Also looking forward to hearing everyone else's updates!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Here are my tests, definitely no progression and probably gently lightening...
 



Attached Files:







054.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## MoBaby

Hi guys I've been readin from a distance.

Aurora your test look darker from 11dpo to 13dpo so you never know. Don't stop any meds until OTD/hcg levels dropping. You may have a successful baby in there. Maybe both implanted then one stopped growing leading to the lines staying same.
Lizzie congrats on bfp. Can't wait to here your results.

Good luck to everyone else stunning/having ultrasound, etc
I'm waiting to schedule my hysteroscopy and scratch biopsy which should be in a couple weeks. I may call today to see if they have the order yet from my dr.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Quick reply since I need to get ready for work.

Lizzie, I've heard that some ladies have spotting while on progesterone pessaries. It can irritate tge cervix. Plus, mmmm...I didn't see your line lightening at all! I think they are actually darkening. It's not very obvious but I can see a smidgen of it. :). 

Mo, hi :wave:. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## star25

Good to hear from you mobaby, glad things are progressing for you

Aurora, sorry I cant really help as dont have experience with positives, have you spoke to clinic? Hope it is breakthrough bleeding though or from progesterone, when is otd again?


----------



## BethK

Aurora have you tried another test?

I used FRER and internet cheapies. the FRER didn't get much darker, not until about a week after OTD.

The internet cheapies were much easier to see progression.


----------



## amoreamy

Aurora, i can see it and I'm just on my phone and can't zoom in or anything. I can see a small progression. The bleeding that you've had sounds perfectly standard to me, it just sounds like spotting, which although distressing is very normal. Eek!

Mo and beth hi! 

As for me! Retrieval went well, pretty painful. But the important bit is they got 9 eggs. The staff were so nice though, we couldn't ask for more. I don't know how I feel about 9 eggs though. 

Hi everyone :hi: can't wait to hear about everyone's news xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W., we got our new house :). Just waiting for it to finish building in May. In the mean time, we'll be staying w/ MIL :). 

Lizzie, did you test today?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks gals. I tested today with a digi (says pregnant 1-2 weeks) but obvs no progression with those other than by week! I don't really have any crappies I don't think (haha, I typed cheapies and it autocorrected to crappies). I'll go on a hunt. Might have just bought another four FRERs... :shy: 

I have to say, sorry for Tmi, but it's not so much bleeding as 'shedding' - it's almost fibrous :nope: maybe that's from the Clexane? I'm using the pessaries not-vaginally but 'the other way' as I ruined all my underwear with the wax last time, so guess that means it's not cervical irritation?


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mo, great to hear from you! Thank you :hugs:

ILT when is scan, wasn't that today? Hope everything's perfect! :cloud9:

Amoreamy, hope you're ok, 9 sounds good, will they call today or tomorrow with the fert report? :kiss:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amor, I think 9 is an really good number! You'll have plenty of eggs to fertilized :D. 

Aurora, yes. Scan is later today. I wonder if your bleeding could be implantation bleeding orrrr...maybe both of them implanted but one didn't make it. Because I also had 2 but I think 1 didn't implant so it just got absorbed back to my body. But if both of yours implanted but 1 didn't make it, I'd think it makes sense to have some bleeding, no? I think this is your rainbow baby Aurora!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Good luck for your scan! I really really hope you could be right but I must admit I don't really believe it - but miracles do happen! :flower:


----------



## CMo

Amore 9 eggs is fantastic! How are you feeling? Do you remember any of it?

ILT how are you? How did your scan go?

Hi to everyone

Afm I'm booked in for egg collection on Friday @10! Trigger tonight at 11 pm (way past my bed time just now lol). I had about 15 follicles (I think) some are about 24mm so probably too mature and a few smaller ones which hopefully have a wee growth spurt so fingers crossed I get a good few eggs. I'd love to get 10 but that's very optimistic of me. Just need to wait and see now xx


----------



## lizzie78

Amore - brilliant number of eggs collected! Fingers crossed for your fert report tomorrow.

CMo - good luck for trigger if you stay awake that long lol maybe DH could just stick you with it whilst you snooze away?!

ILT - any update yet? I hate that you are on a different time to me! I did test again and its the same as yesterday. I deliberately used the other test from the same box so i guess its good that it isnt lighter. OTD tomorrow.

Aurora - keep the faith honeybun. If you lose it that means I lose it too ;)

Mo - lovely to hear from you. Not sure it is a bfp, still worried that its a chemical or even that the clinic pee stick will be negative in the morning. x


----------



## MoBaby

How was your test today? Do they not do betas?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, 

Scan is not until 3pm and it's currently 10:37 am. Long day ahead :D. Can't concentrate at work. I probably won't get to update until later tonight because I forgot my phone! I hate it when I do that. I feel a little...naked without my phone haahhaha. 

Cmo, sounds like you'll have a few eggs waiting! woohoo..

Lizzie, looking forward to your OTD tomorrow. I think the most important one after the first one is the second blood test to make sure the HCG double. So, FX everything will be alright :D. 

Aurora, when is OTD?


----------



## lizzie78

Mo, ilt no betas at my clinic just another pee stick :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, sorry to hear that. That sounds a bit frustrating. Well...I guess we can keep squinting at pee sticks then :D.


----------



## Aurora CHK

No betas at mine either. Just POAS and ring them. Bit rubbish really. Do any uk places do beta tests? My otd is Monday.


----------



## CMo

UK ladies how are your clinics testing you ? Just poas?? Mine do a blood test to confirm either way xx


----------



## Jaybo

Hi girls,

Aurora - sorry your going through all this uncertainty. :hugs: But looking at your test your definitely not out, they don't look like they're getting any lighter and your not bleeding any more, so hang in there hon... and maybe get some crappies! :winkwink: I've got everything still tightly crossed for you.

Mo - good to hear from you. Hope you're doing ok. x

Amore - well done for making it through EC, hope you're feeling ok. 9 is a lovely solid number, you only need one good one!

Lizzy - glad your test was good today. I really think maybe you've hit as dark as they'll be for you. I was supprised when I tested the morning after the trigger (yes I'm a loon!) that the line still was not as dark as the control line despite 10,000 iu of meds!! FX for otd.

ILT - any news on the scan? I get lost with the time difference here!

CMo - good luck with trigger & EC, your numbers sound good. My clinic don't do betas either, i think its unusual in the uk. Seems like it would solve a lot of uncertainty. :shrug:

Sorry if i missed anyone I'm on my phone and scared to scroll back!

AFM - my wtf appointment was as expected - ok but frustratingly vague and lacking in answers. She seemed encouraged that my one embryo was top grade, but said our chances of sucess in the future are still low - due to stupidly low amh. :cry: In good news DH motility was 30% (past tests consistently 4%) which I thought was amazing and due to the wonderful concoction of vitamins I've had him on, but she thought was just normal variation. Blah!! Sorry I'm rambling now, probably because I've had a glass of wine! :wine:


----------



## star25

Amore, well done! 9 is fab xx

Lizzie, sounding great for you!

My clinic does blood test on otd but I'll probably poas before then, they just do 1 blood teat then scan at 7 week's


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, still waiting for the appointment time so far :). Sorry to hear the result of the wtf appt. Are you still going to shop around for a new RE? Did you guys talk about the next step? Sorry for being curious here. 

I'll have to update in 5 hours since I have no cellphone today and will definitely face the San Francisco area commuting traffic. So should have an update by the time the ladies in the UK wake up in the morning :D.


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks ILT, I think we're still going to look around and attend a few consultations and see if we can find some hope outside of the NHS. If they all say there's no hope then we'll probably rethink before throwing our life savings at it!!

Looking forward to reading your update in the morning when I'm on the tube! xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- Keeping my fx for you, hun!! I don't think the tests are necessarily getting lighting.

Mo -- Nice to hear from you. Hope you are doing okay!!

Amore -- Wrote to you in the other thread, but glad it went well today! 9 eggs is great!

ILT -- Yay for the new house! Can't wait to hear about your scan xxx

Cmo -- Yay for ER soon! Sounds like you will have a great number of follies.

Lizzie -- OTD for you tomorrow!!!! Fx for you!


AFM: I've been really tired the past few days and my ovaries ache! Anyone else feel this while stimming? Like if I walk or walk up the stairs, I actually feel pressure. Hope this is good sign!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo -- Sorry you didn't leave your WTF appointment feeling hopeful. I swear these doctors don't know how we really feel!! Great news about DH's motility, though! I hope you schedule some consults elsewhere and get some hope back xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Jaybo I'd say you deserve at least another glass of wine on wtf appointment day. Thanks for your comments when you have your own emotions to deal with its appreciated. 

ILT nooooooo I have to wait until the morning?! Lol I shall try to check in before my commute or from a traffic jam if that doesn't work out ;)

Thanks bmw and star xxxx
Got my clinic test and 'ahem' a few others all ready to go in the morning. Feel terrified but know I have to man up and do this xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

quick update. scan went well. very well in fact. we are having twins! they are identical and both measured at 8 weeks. twins! eeeekkk.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> quick update. scan went well. very well in fact. we are having twins! they are identical and both measured at 8 weeks. twins! eeeekkk.

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: 

How freaking exciting! TWINS!! AHHH!!! :yipee:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

We are still in shock. 2 weeks ago we only saw 1 heartbeat and 1 baby. My RE thought that they were in front of each other And that's why the other one didn't get detected. Identical twins! Holy cow.


----------



## Jaybo

Woohooo... :yipee: Twins?! Identical!? Wasn't expecting that! Such amazing news, congratulations ILT so happy for you xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

OMG!!!!!! Huge congrats ILT that's fantastic news!! You must be on top of the world right now! So happy for you! 

Ill do a proper update and reply to everyone later but just on the way to my egg retrieval!! Hoping for some good quality ones even though I know there won't be many in quantity. Had to get up at 5.30am to drop my dd at my friends and get on the road with dh, feeling thirsty!! 

Will respond to everyone personally later on xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Good luck MrsW! Fingers crossed for some juicy eggs! xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Ilt, omg!!!!!CONGRATULATIONS!!!!:happydance:

Amore, congrats on the 9. Looking forward to a great fert report.:thumbup:

Mrs w good luck this morning.

cmo, good luck tomorrow.

Lizzie good luck today.:hugs:

Aurora still rooting for you.:hugs:

BMW, getting there!

Star is transfer imminent or did I miss it? Good luck.

Good luck everyone.:kiss:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh my gosh!!! Amazing!!! Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## amoreamy

TWINS!!!!! Ilt HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance: Amazing news! I think that'll take a while sink in! :kiss:


----------



## lizzie78

Very quick update as my boss wont leave his desk for long!!

Mrs W - best of luck today!

ILT oh my goodness what amazing news, I'm so happy for you all.

Did my many tests this morning. Got a positive on my Clinic HPT although it was faint. Got positives with clear blue and clearblue conception indicator although that only said 1-2 weeks not 2-3 like it should so still worried by that. Also got positive on FRER and it looks darker than the last two I think so maybe I did have a dodgy batch. I feel a long way away from being out of the woods but I have believed it enough to call my clinic and am waiting for them to call me back. Will uplaod the FRER pic in a second, today's is the bottom one. I'm hoping that Jaybo is right and this is just as dark as my tests are going to get. wish my mum was still alive so I could ask her what hers were like to see if its genetic lol.


----------



## star25

Omg ilt!!! So so happy for you, what an update, I dreamt I had identical twin girls last night so maybe I subconsciously knew and was thinking of you!! 

Beneath, I felt like the whole time stimming, was so relieved after EC lol 

Comfy, my transfer is Mon and this week is flying by yay! 

Jaybo, hope you find somewhere that suits you soon, thats great news about motility I was always excited when dhs went up as he has am undecended testicle 

Lizzie you still have a bfp there, I know your being cautious but it's looking hood, do you have a blood test? 

Mrs w, good luck today, sure all the lovely nurses will look after you, I had to get up at 5am for mine to get the 6am ferry, know how you feel was so glad of the cup of tea after! 

Hello to everyone else, just a quickie as got to walk dog before vets


----------



## Jaybo

Lizzy I can see progression there on todays even without zooming or holding it to the light! :haha: I really hope this is your sticky bean. Hopefully your clinic will come back soon with an appointment.


----------



## amoreamy

Aurora - I still have every faith in your results :) Hang in there :kiss:

Lizzie- lots of luck this morning, let us know how you get on. You can do this!

Beneath- I found the pressure you're describing happened quite near the end, and I've heard others talk about it too. I think it's a great sign!

CMo and Mrs W- very good luck with the EC and fingers crossed for lots of quality eggs! I'll be thinking of you!

Jaybo- It sounds about right for a wtf appointment! But there are other avenues to follow like the low meds/antagonist etc which might suit your body better. Don't let them take the wind out your sails for that 30%! I know how hard it is to force feed vitamins to your partner (they have to go through so much!) That 30% is amazing and will make a huge difference next time x

Star - thank you <3 How are you getting on?

Apologies if I've missed anyone :hi:

AFM - Thank you all for your well wishes. You ladies are amazing <3 Well, yesterday was the biggest hurdle so far. Maybe 50/50 with constant sickness! I had a really bad night on Tuesday, my ovaries were so painful it felt like it did before a ruptured cyst. My dh had a fever overnight too, so couldn't drive us, so luckily my dad saved the day. I was so nervous his sample would be rubbish because he was ill :( They were 45 minutes late which was nerve wracking as was the second ever person in their new suite so I think they were still getting to grips with everything. I went in pretty groggy and already in pain and I was kind of hoping the meds they gave me would knock me out. OMG no such luck, I could feel the whole kit and caboodle! Beyond that, I think the weirdest thing which I've never heard anyone mention is they go straight to embryologist and so you can hear whether a follicle has an egg or not, and my first 4 didn't which makes you want to die. Apart from that, the team were incredibly caring and sweet and I was really well looked after. My tummy is painful and distended but not horrendously, and I slept last night so I feel much better this morning.

The embryologist rang me while I was typing. Out of the nine, two were immature. So out of the remaining 7, we have 4 fertilised. She said they're looking good. This is so emotional!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you Ladies! 

Aurora sorry to hear that they didn't put you asleep for the retrieval. 4 is still a good number. Make sure to eat lots of fiber and drink lots of fluid. I assumed we are now waiting for day 3 :). One step closer!

Mrs W, good luck today! Super excited for you. 

lizzie! Your test is definitely getting darker. especially between 14 dpo and 15 dpo!

I'll catch up with everyone a bit later...need to go back to sleep!


----------



## Comfycushions

Amy your experience at egg collection sounds really stressful and unpleasant.:hugs: 

Congrats and good luck to your 4 embies.:flower:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Amore - 4 fertilised is good news and fingers crossed they keep growing for you.

Lizzie - your tests look good (stronger than my chemical looked) but understand your worrying. Can you insist your clinic does a blood test now? 

Our uk clinic do them as they can provide so much info. For example they took it as a great sign that I had a chemical as it meant something happened. Without the blood test we would probably never had known

ILT - OMG I can't believe they missed it was twins! I might be getting all mixed up but weren't we all predicting twins with either your dark tests or beta results or both? I kinda remember being surprised it was only 1 LOL!

Mrs W - good luck this morning. Been to clinic myself this morning so may have seen ya! 

Afm - transfer is on Tues...yay! We've been waiting since our egg collection in Oct and at last we'll be bringing one of our embies home! I'm CD10 and my lining was at 9mm so all looking good. Totally didn't expect that already! x

So sorry if I've missed anyone...this thread is moving quickly again with so much going on. Hugs all round! x


----------



## lizzie78

Amoreamy - 4 fertilised is great. Keep the faith and concentrate on getting over EC. So sorry you weren't knocked out for it. Do you know what number of day transfer you are likely to go for?

Thanks ladies it really does help that you all take the time to try and reassure me :hugs: :kiss: I'm going to be hanging around here to watch you all get your beautiful BFPs

Bump - no blood tests unfortunately but i'm stopping testing now unless something drastic changes and i'm going to try to just concentrate on being positive. :wacko:

xxx


----------



## CMo

Hi ladies 

ILT amazing news! Absolutely delighted for u!

Jaybo sorry your wtf appt was so vague. Glad DH results are looking better though

Mrs W good luck today, can't wait to hear how many eggs you get.

Lizzie your tests are still looking good. What's the next plan with your clinic? When will the test again?

Star & bump not long until transfer. I should hopefully be mon or wed aswell. Looks like there'll be 5 of us all transferring about the same time! Plenty company through tww!

Amy 4 fertilised is fab! When is transfer?
Sorry to hear collection was so traumatic for you. My nurse yesterday assured me I would be asleep through the whole thing and not remember anything. I really hope this is the case.

BMW I've been soooo tired while stimming and when I do go to bed I can't sleep! The pressure has been really bad the last few days. Don't think I've ever felt so uncomfy. I had a study day at work yesterday so was sitting up, in jeans all day. Thought I was going to die (or split in 2) couldn't wait to get in the car to undo my belt and buttons lol straight home and into pj's!!

Aurora - how's things with you?

Comfy hi! How are you?

Gosh that was a long post lol. I managed to stay awake to do trigger last night. This time tomorrow it'll be all over. Just praying I get some eggs!!


----------



## lizzie78

CMo excellent news for transfer next week. It looks like a busy week next week which is great as you will all be able to help each other through the tww.

Nothing else from my clinic now, i have scan scheduled for 23rd March gulp. Just had a rather arsey conversation with them as Its DH's birthday in a couple of weeks so we had booked flights to go out to Mallorca for a long weekend starting next Friday. I didnt really think we stood a chance of a BFP this cycle and everything i read said the only reason people recommend you dont fly in the first trimester is in case you have a m/c and are abroad. I just wanted to check that with the nurses and she was really funny with me and basically said i shouldnt fly but there again people do have to fly for work, then she told me off because obviously id need a letter from them to be able to fly with my clexane injections. I nearly cried when i got off the phone, i really havent been expecting the bfp so hadnt thought any further ahead than mallorca being a nice break away for me and dh to get over things. Now i have to tell DH that we cant go and he has paid for the flights, not looking forward to that conversation either.


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle yay pupo together! I know how you feel, my EC was halloween such a long wait but weve made it :) 9mm is great! Least you didnt have to wait another week xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lizzie, wtf that nurse, why can't they just do the letter then if you will need one? :growlmad: I think the break sounds just what you guys need and deserve. I haven't heard before about not flying in early pregnancy, that sucks if that's the case. What does Dr Google say? :( 

If you can't get the money back, don't cancel until the day before I reckon, in case you change your mind etc.


----------



## amoreamy

ilt- thank you :) It's either a 2 day or 5 day transfer for me, so it will probably be tomorrow :dance:

comfy- it wasn't nice but feeling much better today :flower:

bump- thank you! Yay for Tuesday! That's fabulous news! :happydance:

cmo- thank you! I'm very jealous they're going to knock you out hehe! Good luck for tomorrow :flower:

Lizzie- thank you! I'm really sorry they were so difficult on the phone. There's no need to be arsey with you about it. I'm with aurora, I didn't think it was a problem :shrug:

:hi: to everybody!

Just waiting to hear tomorrow morning whether it will be tomorrow or Monday. I can't believe how I feel about those little embies already! :wacko:


----------



## CMo

Lizzie I can't believe how horrible the nurse is being to you! It may be an everyday occurrence for them but for us this is a life changing emotional roller coaster. I'd be seriously thinking about speaking to the charge nurse or putting in a wee letter of complaint because she really needs a wee talking too! Xx


----------



## lizzie78

thanks ladies, i'm just over emotional toady I think, silly baggage. She probably couldnt believe what an idiot I would be to risk an IVF pregnancy by flying. Have told DH who isnt best pleased with me. Suggested we go away somewhere else but he thinks we have lost the money we paid for the flights so we probably cant. hey ho, it will all be worth it if my little bean sticks with me. Thanks for putting up wioth me moaning. Im stopping now and getting ready to cheerlead you all through the next few weeks.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, don't feel bad! I think that nurse needs to re-consider her occupation if she doesn't know how to be nice to patients!!! Grrr...I want to bitch slap her! Don't you worry about flying. I think as long as you put your needles and medicine in your suitcase, there shouldn't be a problem. I can ask my friend who is a flight attendant. She is currently a little over 5 weeks pregnant and an active flight attendant. What is more worrying is the food. As long as you watch your food and hopefully no food contamination, I think you and DH should enjoy yourselves. It's been a roller coaster journey and a little break will be nice. Plus, tell DH ILT said to be nice to you!!! It is not your fault that you are pregnant! Hey...guess what?? You are pregnant!! :D :hugs:

Bump, I think all of us (the RE, DH, and I) were expecting to see fraternal twins instead of identical. I thought that my HCG was pretty high for singleton but thought that I might have lost one on the first scan. The RE looked around and wasn't able to find another sac. So on the first scan, we did see only one baby and he moved the wand around the baby and we didn't see a second one or even a hint of a second one. So he thinks what happened was that the second baby was hiding behind the first one and that was why we couldn't see baby B. Anyway, time to switch our thinking to having twins now. :). Good luck on your transfer soon!! :D

Everyone else Hi :wave: and thank you!


----------



## lizzie78

Ha ha bitch slap ilt love it :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Amoreamy, you poor sausage, that sounds really traumatic! Hope you're being well looked after now. Four embryos sounds great! Ooh so exciting!!!

And for all the forthcoming transfers for Bumpsparkle, Star, CMo and Mrs W too - whoop!! :wohoo: I'm really looking forward to hearing all the blow-by-blow 2ww accounts!

I'm still SO EXCITED about ILT's identical babas and of course about Lizzie's special rainbow - although NOT about unsupportive clinics (I also have my own axe to grind here of course so might be projecting my own irritation but it does seem very crappy to me!!)

Also still sending big love to Mo, Jaybo, Libby, Comfy and everyone else. 

First Try, where are you up to? Sorry anyone missed, I am sneaking this out whilst at work!


----------



## MoBaby

Lizzie keep your flights. Go to the birthday. No reason why you can't fly. That nurse is crazy. Ask to speak with the dr if she is being bitchy. Fx for you.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thinking of Mrs W having her EC - looking forward to the update! I wish we could all be actually together through all this, Big Brother House-stylee... I don't like waiting and worrying for my ladies!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Quick update: had another scan today. 13 follies!! 9/10 are 16-18 mm and the others are 12-14. Another scan tomorrow. Eeeek!


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo said:


> BMW I've been soooo tired while stimming and when I do go to bed I can't sleep! The pressure has been really bad the last few days. Don't think I've ever felt so uncomfy. I had a study day at work yesterday so was sitting up, in jeans all day. Thought I was going to die (or split in 2) couldn't wait to get in the car to undo my belt and buttons lol straight home and into pj's!!

That all sounds very promising for lots of juicy eggs! I felt I had a baker's dozen in there by the end. Cluck cluck!


----------



## Aurora CHK

beneathmywing said:


> Quick update: had another scan today. 13 follies!! 9/10 are 16-18 mm and the others are 12-14. Another scan tomorrow. Eeeek!

That's amazing!!! :wohoo: Low reserve, my elbow! :flower: (Not quite the phrase but trying not to swear quite as much!)


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Quick update: had another scan today. 13 follies!! 9/10 are 16-18 mm and the others are 12-14. Another scan tomorrow. Eeeek!
> 
> That's amazing!!! :wohoo: Low reserve, my elbow! :flower: (Not quite the phrase but trying not to swear quite as much!)Click to expand...

LOL i am cracking up on the train ride home.. People probably think I am insane!!! :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Haha, well I think Lizzie and I have already decided that we only have one marble left between us so if you want I'm sure you can go in with us and we can do a three-way split, it means only having one marble every third day but we can cope with that, right Lizzie? :wacko:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BMW - sounds like EC is only around the corner! And great numbers! :)


----------



## star25

Great numbers beneath! 

Aurora, I agree we should all just live together lol and can all get bfps together!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Girls I'm trying to catch up after been awol for weeks now, just been trying to spend more me time and us time with the other half, well now husband. 

So can a ask if you lovely ladies could give me a brief update. 

Iv notices ILT is actually having twins after all. Huge congratulations &#128548;


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrsw-- can't wait to hear update from you!

Lizzie-- I hope this is your Bfp!! Sorry that nurse wasn't more understanding... Ugh!! 

Aurora-- sorry you went through all that yesterday!! 4 is a great number!! Hope they all keep growing nice and strong for you. 

Bumpsparkle-- woooo, almost transfer time :dance: 

Cmo-- I wore a pair jeans today that usually fit me big and they actually almost fit me tight. I was like what is going on?? Actually bought a pair of really comfy sweatpants on the way home from the doctor today and threw them right on when I got to my moms house ha ha Ha. I usually love jeans but nope not right now. So excited tomorrow is retrieval for you. Can't wait to see how many eggies you get!!

Sorry if I missed anyone. I am just exhausted and going to take a nap. Night night!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! I've missed so much! 

Jaybo - if this cycle fails I think I will make an appointment at the Lister too so you never know, might see you there!! What is your amh level? Don't give up hope lovely, loads of ladies with undetectable levels still produce some eggs and get pregnant. Keep going xx

Nice to hear from you Mo - I'm glad things are moving along for you, each day brings you closer to your bfp I'm sure. Keep us updated. 

Amo - you poor thing feeling so poorly and having such an awful experience at your ER, it does sound really traumatic. 4 embryos is brilliant though, well done!! 

Bump what time where you there? I don't think I saw anyone as I was in the waiting room about 8.10am then straight to the little ward, into theatre and didn't go back into the waiting room after. I was in a bit of a daze though! Sounds like we were there at the same time as we didn't leave until 10.30am!! 

Ilt - ah so have you bought a new build? How exciting! When will it be ready, will you be in when the babies arrive? Will you be finding out the gender? 

Cmo good luck for tomorrow! I'm sure you'll get lots of eggs, update us when you feel you can. 

Lizzie I agree your test is darker today without even clicking on the pic or zooming in. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Keep positive. I didn't know you shouldn't fly in early pregnancy either, sorry about all the stress over your trip. 

Star good luck for Monday! And yes the nurses at complete are wonderful! 

BMW I'm so glad things are going so so well for you!! If this cycle fails for me I need to pick your brains on your protocol and clinic etc so I can research it for me! Sorry you are so tired, I felt pretty tired on the stims too. Not long to go now. 

Aurora how are you doing lovely? 

Hi 19!! 

As for me...today went well but I didn't rest enough and am shattered. The egg collection was great, I felt a bit woozy after they gave me the sedative and then bam, exactly like a general anaesthetic I was out for the count and don't remember a thing until I was back on the ward. I was very sleepy for a while and kept waking up and asking dh if he had done his sample, going back to sleep and then waking up and asking the same thing! Anyway I had 6-7 follies on Monday and was told to expect half to have eggs and I got 6 eggs!! So I am really pleased with that. 

Now we just need to hope they are good quality and are busy fertilising in the lab!! 

I should have rested but we went out for breakfast and then went to view a few houses so I am shattered and in quite a lot of pain. Off to bed now. Night all xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! I've missed so much! 

Jaybo - if this cycle fails I think I will make an appointment at the Lister too so you never know, might see you there!! What is your amh level? Don't give up hope lovely, loads of ladies with undetectable levels still produce some eggs and get pregnant. Keep going xx

Nice to hear from you Mo - I'm glad things are moving along for you, each day brings you closer to your bfp I'm sure. Keep us updated. 

Amo - you poor thing feeling so poorly and having such an awful experience at your ER, it does sound really traumatic. 4 embryos is brilliant though, well done!! 

Bump what time where you there? I don't think I saw anyone as I was in the waiting room about 8.10am then straight to the little ward, into theatre and didn't go back into the waiting room after. I was in a bit of a daze though! Sounds like we were there at the same time as we didn't leave until 10.30am!! 

Ilt - ah so have you bought a new build? How exciting! When will it be ready, will you be in when the babies arrive? Will you be finding out the gender? 

Cmo good luck for tomorrow! I'm sure you'll get lots of eggs, update us when you feel you can. 

Lizzie I agree your test is darker today without even clicking on the pic or zooming in. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Keep positive. I didn't know you shouldn't fly in early pregnancy either, sorry about all the stress over your trip. 

Star good luck for Monday! And yes the nurses at complete are wonderful! 

BMW I'm so glad things are going so so well for you!! If this cycle fails for me I need to pick your brains on your protocol and clinic etc so I can research it for me! Sorry you are so tired, I felt pretty tired on the stims too. Not long to go now. 

Aurora how are you doing lovely? 

Hi 19!! 

As for me...today went well but I didn't rest enough and am shattered. The egg collection was great, I felt a bit woozy after they gave me the sedative and then bam, exactly like a general anaesthetic I was out for the count and don't remember a thing until I was back on the ward. I was very sleepy for a while and kept waking up and asking dh if he had done his sample, going back to sleep and then waking up and asking the same thing! Anyway I had 6-7 follies on Monday and was told to expect half to have eggs and I got 6 eggs!! So I am really pleased with that. 

Now we just need to hope they are good quality and are busy fertilising in the lab!! 

I should have rested but we went out for breakfast and then went to view a few houses so I am shattered and in quite a lot of pain. Off to bed now. Night all xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

MrsW that is such a great amount of eggs from follies, fingers crossed fertilisation report is just as good. Iv collection for mine next Wednesday I'm hoping for more eggs this time. Only got 2 last time so ended up with no frosties either xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W you sweet nutcase going out for brunch and house viewings :haha: :kiss:

Fab to get six eggs, hope you have brill fertilisation too!

:wave: hi 19!

I'm doing well, I haven't bled at all today so that's cheered me and I went to work and even taught my class tonight for the first time in four weeks (although I didn't dance, just instructed). At one point I accidentally/absentmindedly starting demonstrating a belly roll and had to quickly move on! I just don't dare this time. Last two BFPs I performed the same day, but as both failed I just worry (stupidly!) that it might have been a contributing factor, so this time I've taken a hiatus from teaching, studying and performing. I'm going to try to avoid testing tomorrow and just wait to Saturday which will be 16 'dpo' - my big milestone. I've never got there before. Stick with me, Flopsy and/or Mopsy! :bunny:


----------



## beneathmywing

MrsW -- I am praying this cycle doesn't fail for you, but you can pick my brain whenever you want! lol Glad you got 6 eggs!! I had 6 my first IVF and 4 fertilized. Hope you get a great fert report! Hope you are getting some rest.

Aurora -- Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## star25

Mrs w thats fantastic news! I had my EC Halloween and managed to stay awake til 9pm for trick or treaters lol 

Aurora, ahh I'm keeping everything crossed for flopsy and mopsy, strong little bubbas xx

Bumpsparkle, are you on the crinone now? I worry it's not doing anything and just leaking out lol, I'm too scared to go for a wee in the night and ive got such a weak bladder lol, think this morning I felt a bit crampy though so it must be working! Do you have to take buserelin for transfer day too? 
Xx

Amore, well done on the 4 embies! Xx

Cmo, sorry I cant keep up on my phone but good luck for EC, cant wait for more pupo ladies! Xx

19 , hi hope your ok, I'm just waiting for transfer on Monday and I'm glad to say it's going quick! Xx

Mobaby,comfy, first, hope you are all well too xx

( need to read some more....)


----------



## star25

Lizzie, how are things today? hope all's well with little ones 

Ilt, still so happy for you and your twins! Explains your early result!

Beneath, sounds like you are doing great, I agree stimming is tiring, rest when you can your body has bbeen hard at work making all those eggies!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks girls! Still feel sore & bruised this morning, how long does it last? 

Can't wait for the call!! Praying it's good news.


----------



## amoreamy

That's fabulous Mrs W! Try and rest and take it steady :) I had mine Wednesday and it loosened up over the day. I had some pain killers right at the end of the day as I did a bit too much. It was just surprised how distended my tummy is!

Cmo very good luck today!

Aurora, I'm very excited for you !!

Thanks star, not long now! Eek!

Hi 19! Hope you're going okay :)

The doctor just rang so I need to get cracking! Hi to everyone! Looks like it's transfer day!!!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Star yey for transfer!! Girls this thread has moved so quickly going to be lots of BFPS. 
Amoreamy yey for transfer near the 2ww now, exciting times xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, I've had the call and of my 6 eggs only 2 fertilised :( I'm feeling really gutted. I know everyone will say I only need one but obviously it's much more touch and go about whether we will get to transfer now we only have 2 to rely on. 

She said of the 6, 1 was immature, 2 were not proper eggs there was something very wrong with them so none of those would ever have had a chance of fertilising and 1 was normal and mature but just didn't fertilise. I asked about quality and she said it was too early to say but that one had inclusions which would lead her to believe the other one is better quality. 

Transfer booked for Sunday morning. Please please keep growing 2 little embies. Keep your fingers, toes and all other crossables crossed for me girls, I need them xx


----------



## star25

Mrs w, sorry your disappointed, I have every faith that your embies will stay strong, they are well looked after and will cross everything for you that theyre back with you Sunday, what day transfer will that be? Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thanks star. 3 day. I don't know how many embies usually make it to day 3/5 so out of 2 how likely it is that ill have any left. I'm dreading a call to say they didn't make it :(


----------



## lizzie78

Oh my goodness look what I miss when I have to work.

BMW - amazing scan news. Good luck for scan today but it sounds like things are going brilliantly.

Aurora is right we are both marbleless at the moment so more than happy to share someone else's remaining one on a timeshare basis!

CMO - is it retrieval day today? Hope everything goes well and looking forward to hearing how many they get x

19 - my update is that Im testing bfp but with not very strong lines so cautiously pg but not moving on as yet ;)

Mrs W - 6 eggs is eggcellent ;) Ha ha you soudn like me with the sedation I loved it and being so snoozy although I felt hungover afterwards. So sorry you are still in pain. I was told to take co-codomol and to use a heat pack until the pain subsided (at least before ET but not afterwards obviously) so maybe its worth checking with your clinic? Just seen your update and can undertand why you would feel sad, and yes we will all tell you that it is perfectly possible to still get your bfp but you will still feel terrified and i get that. Keeping everything crossed that you have two little fighters who will keep going ready to come back to you on Sunday. Concentrate on getting well ready for transfer so that you can give them a safe home when they come back x

Aurora - I'm rooting for flopsy and mopsy and hoping that you still egt your beautiful bfp on Monday xxx

Star what is the crinone - is it a different type of progesterone pessary? I panicked that I seem to be leaking more than usual and actually rang the nurses earlier this week feeling like a right loon lol. The nurse told me its all normal and she had been asked it before. Just goes to show you what a glamorous job it is workign at an ivf clinic!

Amoreamy - Transfer day! Whoop you'll be PUPO soon :) How many are you transferring?

ILT how are you and the twins (he he he I love saying that!)?

Sorry to anyone I missed! Nothing new from me really, had quite strong symptoms last night so was reassured but feeling better after acupuncture last night so ironically trying not to panic now ha ha. Not going to test again any time soon but might do some ICs late next week if I'ms till not bleeding. Otherwise I'm going to try and believe that I have a sticky bean or two on board. Heres hoping their heart(s) start beating on Sunday like they are supposed to.

xxx


----------



## star25

I'm so confident for you lizzie, especially as your having symptoms I bet they're growing stronger as we type! crinone is a progesterone gel pessary, I think I'm feeling the effects of ot, sore boobs and crampy so it cant all be leaking out lol xx


----------



## FirstTry

Good luck with your two little balls of hope, Mrs W! I understand your disappointment. I'm crossing my fingers that you will find your miracle among those two embies :flower:

AFM, I've been AWOL while preparing mentally for transfer day. Lining check is today and transfer next week. 

I have been watching the thread and praying for each one of you.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Lizzie defo not something to worry about wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

The embryologist has just called to let me know that due to work load on Sunday they are going to check my embryos tomorrow even though they wouldn't normally look at them on day 2. If there is clearly one which is better quality than the other, my transfer will be a day 2 transfer tomorrow. If they both look similar and are poor or average we might discuss putting 2 back tomorrow. If they are both similar and good quality we will wait to day 3. I'm glad I will have an update tomorrow, although my dd had her first ballet lesson planned so I will have to go on my own and ill have to cancel my hair colour and cut which is a bit of a shame.


----------



## Aurora CHK

amoreamy said:


> the doctor just rang so i need to get cracking! Hi to everyone! Looks like it's transfer day!!!!

squeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Hi ladies, I've had the call and of my 6 eggs only 2 fertilised :( I'm feeling really gutted. I know everyone will say I only need one but obviously it's much more touch and go about whether we will get to transfer now we only have 2 to rely on.
> 
> She said of the 6, 1 was immature, 2 were not proper eggs there was something very wrong with them so none of those would ever have had a chance of fertilising and 1 was normal and mature but just didn't fertilise. I asked about quality and she said it was too early to say but that one had inclusions which would lead her to believe the other one is better quality.
> 
> Transfer booked for Sunday morning. Please please keep growing 2 little embies. Keep your fingers, toes and all other crossables crossed for me girls, I need them xx

Oh lady, I completely understand your sadness and worry. I had three fertilise from 8 eggs and was so gutted and scared, but two went to blastocyst stage so it is possible for you too, I promise. But of course right now you're upset, so I'm sending you lots of cuddles xxx


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies just a quick update, back from egg collection and we got 8 eggs. Happy with that but still hoped for more. Just need to hope some fertilise.

Can't remember a thing from it. Zonked pretty much straight away. Feeling a bit sore now so away for a wee sleep xx


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W- I understand but those beauties are going to make it! I know it's flooring for the numbers to drop so fast, but those embabies are going to do their thing. Much love xx

Cmo congratulations on 8, that's fabulous! Fingers crossed now xx

Good luck first try, hopefully it's pretty much ready!

Thank you 19 and Aurora! It got exciting again today!

AFM This morning from our from embies we had two 5 cell and two 3 cell. There's fragmentation on both the 3 cells, and some on one of the 5. They wasn't a grade for them but the 5 cell one were both good but not amazing.

So we've put in both 5 cells and are seeing what happens to the 3 cells ones over the weekend.

In short I'm pupo with two embabies!!! :dance: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## amoreamy

Here they are <3 Sorry it's a little fuzzy.

And then in situe :)


----------



## star25

Ahhh thats so cute amore! Well done lovely! X

Mrs w, your babies will be back with you soon ready to snuggle in nicely xx


----------



## star25

Cmo, 8 is a brilliant number, hope your resting lots xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, such great #s compare to before! Looking forward to today's result :). 

Aurora, you ladies won't like me being in the same house at this point. DH told me that my stomach was growling loudly almost every night! Plus, all I do is eat and puke ahhahaah. OHh...and go to bed at 8pm the latest. I even fell asleep sitting on the couch. 

19, hope everything is well with you and Thank you :). 

Mrs W, we did. It's easier to buy a new build than existing house right now. The house should be done between mid and end of May. We should be in before the babies are born (still weird saying babies lol). We do want to find out the gender. It'd be much easier to decorate the rooms and buying clothes for them. I am sorry to hear that only 2 embies made it but like the other ladies said...it's not over yet. Some embies do better in their natural environment...mama's uterus! From what I've read, with 2 embies, they would probably do an early transfer instead of waiting for them to turn into Blasties since it's not guarantee they can turn into blasties. Either way, you'll be PUPO soon! 

Aurora, take care of yourself. I think you made the right decision and you'll go back to teaching, studying, and performing again....9 months from now :D. 

Star, I wonder if you can use menstrual cup after the crinone so it won't leak everywhere. Actually, I may ask my nurse about that because I am suppose to use progesterone pills in a few days in addition to my PIO shot. Very unexpected twins result after being told we were having singleton lol. I am still adjusting with the news :). Transfer day is coming up soon! 

Lizzie, the twinnies and I are doing good so far. We are still adjusting to each other....well..maybe it more me trying to adjust to the whole concept ahahaha. I went to take a look at my early scan again and there was only 1 then. Still baffled by the whole thing. When is your ultrasound? Come be twin mama with me!! ahahahah. We'll be as big as a house and can use our bellies as tables :D. 

First, you'll be PUPO soon too!

Amore, Congrats PUPO!! 

Cmo, yay for 8 eggs. Get some rest and have plenty of fluid. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. This thread is moving really fast with lots of ladies having their retrievals, future transfers, and PUPOs....all in a few days! :D. I wish that we all live close by and in the same house like Aurora said. Not saying we don't love our DHs and OHs but it's just different being ladies who understand what you are going through. GROUP HUGS!!! yea..I'm emotional right now lol.


----------



## Jaybo

Wow ladies, you have been busy the last couple of days!! :winkwink:

MrsW  sorry youre disappointed with your fertilisation report, but as the other girls say it really does only take one. I was so desperately worried that we werent going to make it to ET, so know what a horribly anxious time this is and send lots of hugs. But dont worry they are being looked after and youll get them back soon!! :hugs:

Amore  First of all congratulations on being pupo!! Amazing pictures <3 Your EC sounds traumatic I would have freaked out if I could hear what they were saying. Hope you can get lots of R&R now and put your feet up, at least for the weekend.

CMo  8 eggs is great! FX for a great fertilisation report. Hope you can get some rest too. :sleep:

Beneath  13 follies!! Amazing! \\:D/ Im moving to NY! 

One thing my Dr did say at the follow-up appointment is that when I got to ET it didnt matter whether Id grown 1 or 100 eggs I was still in the same position as anyone else with a good 3dt on board. Im not sure if thats a useful thing to say as it clearly didnt work out for me, but I did find it reassuring.

Hi 19  FX for egg collection next week.

Star  I was worried about the progesterone leaking too! Not pleasant! Hope youre doing ok otherwise.

First  Good to hear from you. Hope your lining check goes ok and is nice and thick for EC next week.

Lizzy  how are you doing? I cant believe your clinic were so rude! I would have cried for sure! The symptoms are such a good sign, glad it youre starting to feel a bit more positive about it all. 

Aurora  hope youre hanging on in there. Thats fab theres no bleeding still. FX for OTD on Mon. :hugs:

I may need to share your marble please, I lost mine a long time ago. I love the idea of us all in one big brother stylie house going through this madness together and sharing one marble. Well Id definitely watch it anyway!

ILT  So exciting, youre going to be the mummy to identical twins! Wohooo :happydance:

Sorry If I missed anyone there was a lot to catch up on!!


----------



## lizzie78

Lol ILT I will be happy to be a mama of as many as want to hang around in there! u/s is 23rd March which feels ages and yet not long enough away right now. Its only a few weeks so hopefully everything will be fine by then and my early fears will be forgotten.

CMo 8 is great news, I think the drugs they use for sedation can make us feel a little blue but really I wouldnt feel too bad about that number at all. I'm sure I heard a nurse at our clinic telling someone that 6 is the average x

Mrs W sometimes the best place for our embies is back where nature intended them to be. Will be rooting for them but a 2dt isnt the end of the world. A lady I cycled with in July got her bfp with a 2dt.

Amoreamy - PUPO Yay!!!!!!!!! :happydance: My hairdresser just saw your womb I hope you don't mind! Had to tell her not to let colour on my scalp and she is fascinated by the whole process so i used the pic of your ultrasound to explain it to her lol.

Jaybo - thank you :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Quick update again and heading into work.. Two more follies popped up today at 12 mm so I know have 15! Not quite ready for trigger today, but he said tomorrow or Sunday. I have a few at 21 and the rest are all 15-20..... I feel like I am being pranked! I thought I had no eggs?!!! 

iLT-- i am CONVINCED it was your DH's lucky scarf and your lucky meds!!!!! Lol


----------



## star25

Thank you jaybo, I hope your ok too xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, I am excited! :D. Just hoping I won't be as big as a house. I am pretty short. Barely 5'1. So not sure where the babies are going to go hahaha. Been looking at bump pictures for twins and mm..maybe a big scared now ahahah. But it is what it is. 

Lizzie, holy cow...another month! That will drive me nuts. Would you consider getting an early scan? 

BMW!! That's the amount of follicles I had! Woohooo..go follicles! Maybe we should pass the scarf around! Unfortunately, I have no more meds. Super excited for you! This is it BMW!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

FirstTry said:


> Good luck with your two little balls of hope, Mrs W! I understand your disappointment. I'm crossing my fingers that you will find your miracle among those two embies :flower:
> 
> AFM, I've been AWOL while preparing mentally for transfer day. Lining check is today and transfer next week.
> 
> I have been watching the thread and praying for each one of you.

Hope your lining check was good, First Try. Thanks for your prayers and sending you lots of dust too :dust:


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo said:


> Hey ladies just a quick update, back from egg collection and we got 8 eggs. Happy with that but still hoped for more. Just need to hope some fertilise.
> 
> Can't remember a thing from it. Zonked pretty much straight away. Feeling a bit sore now so away for a wee sleep xx

That's a great number, sending loads of love for a brill fert report :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

amoreamy said:


> Here they are <3 Sorry it's a little fuzzy.
> 
> And then in situe :)
> 
> View attachment 847903
> 
> 
> View attachment 847905

Awww, well done you. PUPO rocks!!! :cloud9:


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W I'm all about the 2 day transfer!

Jaybo thank you so much. I love my doctor so much I'll forgive him for the trauma! He's so cute.

Lizzie oh my lord that made me laugh out loud! No of course I don't mind! Unless people have first hand experience, most people haven't a clue about fertility, so even the basics need an explanation. So if my womb is the prop that's fine by me! It's not the best example though haha :haha:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm with Jaybo, all us low reserve/low AMH ladies need to get in with BMW's team! I do agree that as long as we get to transfer we've got as good a chance as anyone else with that embryo, but I also would like to have frosties, and to have a better pick of embies, but beggars can't be choosers and as we sadly know, even grade A blasts don't always go on to be 'live births' to use my clinic's vernacular.

I'm going to test again tomorrow, I think. I don't know. I'm bloody terrified. But don't want to wait to OTD on Monday after four days of hope to discover its all over, and then try to come to work. I will need the weekend to adjust all over again. So I think I do need to test tomorrow. But I must admit I've barely ever been as scared of anything. Maybe when I got my chronic severe tinnitus and learned it would never ever ever go away. But that was something I was already experiencing, rather than a short sharp event that was coming up. Eek. Argh. Gah. Etc :haha:

Another day of zero bleeding (so far) so I am going to binge on episodes of One Born Every Minute on my computer tonight, as I can only ever watch it when pregnant (ie very rarely!) as otherwise its too painful :nope:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Here's Flopsy and Mopsy, if that's okay. My symptoms are: I still have lots of twinges and AF-like cramps, but that could be AF trying to start but being stopped by the progesterone. I'm so physically exhausted I can barely lift a pen without needing a rest :haha: but I realise that might just be the emotional exhaustion. I don't feel sleepy, just like a ran a marathon. Nothing else... I hope that's not a bad sign :shrug:

EDIT: Lizzie and ladies, use at will, for example to demonstrate how much embies can look like little frogs in a circular pond :) I swear that's all I can think whenever I look at Mopsy in the bottom right...
 



Attached Files:







blasts.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks aurora! That's so cool! What a great picture!

I know there isn't anything I can say to make the scariness of testing go away except we're here whatever happens :hugs:

I feel a binge watch of one born coming on too, I can't wait for the new series, but gosh darnit I better be pregnant by then otherwise it'll be so depressing!


----------



## lizzie78

Amy - she is now educated ;) Bless her.

ILT ha ha you will be too busy growing your twinnes to be driven mad. I'm goign to wait for that scan I think as it will be 8w so I should see a heartbeat if all is ok, before that i'd still be worrying anyway. We'll see I might totally lose my mind between now and then and have a scan a week!

Aurora - rooting for you tomorrow although I already know what the outcome will be :dust: You feel how i felt about testing yesterday but it will all be ok, I'm sure of it :kiss:


----------



## star25

Flopsy and mopsy are so cute aurora, good news on the bleeding too! Xx


----------



## star25

Ps) I love one born every minute but just cant watch it, when I get a bfp I'm going to enjoy watching every single episode lol


----------



## Aurora CHK

That's exactly how I was/am Star - I have to watch them all tonight in case it's my last ever opportunity! I haven't been able to watch it since my last BFP.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrsw-- those two embies will be your fighters, I know it!!!! Glad you get to get an update on them tomorrow. 

Lizzie-- keeping my fx for you realllll tight!!! Hoping those symptoms is a great sign for you.

First-- hope your lining was just perfect! 

Cmo-- 8 eggs is great! Hope for a great fert report from you. Get some rest!! 

Amoreamy-- I already congratulated you on the other thread, but congrats on being PUPO again!!!! Those embabies are just beautiful! 

Jaybo-- come move here!!!! Lol

ILT-- I really hope this is it! Long overdue. How many eggs did you have fertilized from the 15? 

Aurora-- still holding out hope for you!!!! Such cute embabies! 

AFM-- came home from work and am crashing on the sofa.. Soooo tired! I have another scan in the morning. Hope these follies are ready then because my ovaries are really achingggg lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Flopsy and Mopsy! Can't wait to see your selfie soon :). Aurora sounds like you have a little fatigue going on. It's a good thing! 

Lizzie, I'm patiently waiting for the selfie :coffee:

BMW, I think 10 fertilized and 6 made it to blasties.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Flopsy and Mopsy! Can't wait to see your selfie soon :). Aurora sounds like you have a little fatigue going on. It's a good thing!
> 
> Lizzie, I'm patiently waiting for the selfie :coffee:
> 
> BMW, I think 10 fertilized and 6 made it to blasties.

Thats great!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Amore! Beautiful photos!

Lining check was good. On for next Weds transfer :thumbup:


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Amore! Beautiful photos!
> 
> Lining check was good. On for next Weds transfer :thumbup:



Wooo yayay!


----------



## star25

This is so exciting weve got sat or sun transfer Mrs w, Mon me, tues bumpsparkle amd weds first! 
Is there anymore I'm finding it hard to keep up!


----------



## amoreamy

star25 said:


> This is so exciting weve got sat or sun transfer Mrs w, Mon me, tues bumpsparkle amd weds first!
> Is there anymore I'm finding it hard to keep up!


We are going to have a bfp party in a few weeks!! :happydance:


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> This is so exciting weve got sat or sun transfer Mrs w, Mon me, tues bumpsparkle amd weds first!
> Is there anymore I'm finding it hard to keep up!

If ec is Monday for me ill have a wednesday or friday transfer!!


----------



## amoreamy

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Amore! Beautiful photos!
> 
> Lining check was good. On for next Weds transfer :thumbup:

Thank you!! Fantastic news! :thumbup:


----------



## star25

Yay beneath! Join the pupos then the bfp party!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Super exciting, ladies! Great news, First Try x


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Yay beneath! Join the pupos then the bfp party!

Woooo cant wait!!!! November babies all the way :dance:


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> star25 said:
> 
> 
> Yay beneath! Join the pupos then the bfp party!
> 
> Woooo cant wait!!!! November babies all the way :dance:Click to expand...

:bfp::fool::wohoo::fool::bfp:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Speaking of BFPs, here's my test from today - I'm still pregnant! :dance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## star25

Aurora you are DEFINITELY pregnant!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lizzie78

I knew it aurora congrats sweetie pie xxxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks ladies. I'm going to follow Lizzîes lead and stop testing now that I feel some hope. Might not even test on otd and just wait for either AF or scan to tell me otherwise than that I'm up the duff (yep I'm terrified of tests!) :bunny:


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations Aurora! :happydance: We all knew but that's a beautiful bfp! Yay!!!!:bfp:


----------



## CMo

Aurora that's a definate whopping BFP! Massive congratulations lovely!!

So now I'm more awake let me fill you in on my EC trauma (always a trauma with me). Firstly DH was being a total clown, 4 ladies in for collection all separated by curtains so everyone is really quiet and whispering apart from DH who kept trying to make me laugh, they must've wondered what the hell was going on!

Then anaesthetist came in who just happened to know DH and drinks with him if he is in our local! Turns out I know his daughters! Always a chance I was going to know someone since I work at the hospital but now I'm cringing that I'm going to bump into him in the pub since he's seen my lower region!! I so hope I didn't fart when I was out if it!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beautiful BFP Aurora!! Congrats!!

First - yay for weds transfer. It's great that so many of us can symptom spot together...although I swore I wouldn't this time lol!

Star - yucky crinone going ok so far thanks. Think it may be giving me mood swings but otherwise ok. TMI alert, not had lumps of the gel appearing throughout the day yet which is better. Previously it had sometimes been tinged pink which worried the hell out of me in previous 2ww's until I read it was probably just the gel irritating the cervix. Just giving you the heads up in case you panic :)

I must admit these FET's are super chilled compared to a fresh cycle (there's definitely a joke there about being chilled and frozen embryos but my brain's not properly awake yet lol!) x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Haha CMo :rofl: best EC story ever :thumbup:

Btw, anaesthetist doesn't see where the magic happens, I don't think?


----------



## Jaybo

Whooo congratulations Aurora!! :wohoo: I had a good feeling for you! x x

Excited for all you pupo ladies and ladies about to transfer. :happydance:

Oh CMo, I shouldn't but you've got me cracking up here with your ET story! :haha: I'm always scared I'm going to see someone I know at the clinic, but that must have a surprise! Just remember it's all in a days work for him!

MrsW any news on your embies? Is transfer today? :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thanks for the heads up bumpsparkle, also do you know how many days after transfer otd will be? 

Cmo, ahh you poor thing, don't worry I dont think he would have seen anything :)


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Everyone seems to be near these final stages iv collection Wednesday so ill be a sat or following Monday transfer. So you will all be few days ahead of me and ill be checking for symptoms you are all experiencing as a little guide for myself x


----------



## CMo

Well out of my 8 eggs, 7 we're injected and 4 have fertilised! Just to phone back on Monday to see if transfer will be Monday or wed xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora -- you are defenitely pregnant!!!! Woooohooooo!!!! :dance: 

Cmo-- omg! What a crazy ec story hahaha yay on 4 embabies!!! Wooo

AFM-- ive been up since 3 am with extreme nausea.. It has to be the antibiotics I started yesterday. Yuck!!!! Another scan in about two hours. I hope its trigger day!


----------



## lizzie78

CMo im sorry but that ec story is too funny. I agree with aurora though I don't think the anaesthetist is sown the business end so he won't have seen everything. Great news that you have 4 fertilised! You'll soon be PUPO xxx

Aurora, I think at a certain point tests are just too scary, you can join me in trying to be all calm and serene instead..... ;)

19 another busy lady next week, I can't keep up with it all. I think I might have to write myself a crib sheet of who is having what when lol

Xxx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, please share the cheatsheet! :)

Exciting week ahead! I can't wait :)

Lizzie and Aurora, you ladies are pregnant!! :D. Congrats! :hugs:

Cmo, agreed with everyone else. He wouldn't be able to see your business down there. Regarding fart....well..I farted a little on my RE the other day :blush:. It came unexpectedly! nothing I could do between having dildo cam in my vagina and laughing so hard because I thought life was a big joker! He calmly said....don't worry about it! Lol. Yaaayy for 4 eggs!

BMW, good luck today! 

Mrs. W, how are things? 

To all of the ladies having transfers next week, good luck! Can't wait to see your BFPs!

Hopefully I didn't miss anyone :)


----------



## amoreamy

Cmo that's a classic! I don't think he really sees the business end. As i was awake for mine the consultant is pretty much the only person who really sees everything :) And four eggs for is great! Same as me four embabies! 

19 it'll be here before you know it!

Beneath. I'm so sorry you've had a reaction. That was exactly what happened to me too. Nearly a week on and I'm still not eating properly. But tried to keep on taking them and they just let me stop straight away. Big hugs xxx

Hi Lizzie and ilt! :hi:


----------



## FirstTry

CMo: great Fert report!!!

Aurora: your line progression is fantastic! Do you have a scan scheduled?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Cmo that's a great fertilisation report, well done! 

Aurora, fab line! This is really it! Congrats xx

BMW sorry you are feeling so awful, hopefully ec is soon. X

As for me, had a call this morning to say my eggs were checked this morning and we lost one overnight, it didn't divide. So I went in this morning and have 1 x 2 day, 3 cell, grade 2 embaby on board! 

Got a photo of embie which I will post later, so sweet that they do that. Got home to flowers, a magazine and a nice lunch too from hubby as I went to transfer on my own. My dd had her first ever ballet lesson booked for this morning as I wasn't expecting transfer and she was so excited I did punt want her to miss out. Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W congrats PUPO!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrsw -- Sorry you lost one embaby, but you are PUPO! wooohooo


AFM: It's TRIGGER DAY! :dance:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Congrats on being PUPO Mrs W, let the madness begin!

Beneath, trigger day at last whoop whoop!

Star - I was told otd would be 2 weeks from 1st day of starting crinone (as that's the equivalent of EC day) so Thursday 12th for me and I'm guessing weds 11th for you? We only asked becoz we're arranging to go to a hotel overnight straight after they draw for beta test as I really don't want to receive the news at home this time. It will be nice to have a sauna, meal out and lots of vino if it's a bfn, and avoid the reality of real life for a while! 

Oh and yes I've got burselin to take with me on transfer day. Not quite lucky enough to avoid needles completely lol! They jab it in your thigh after the transfer, just before they let you leave the theatre...another thing to delay that desperate visit to the loo hehe! :) x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bump my otd is thurs 12th too!! I so want to join you at the hotel, what a brilliant idea!! I plan to test at home because ill go to work after and don't want to risk hearing bad news if it hasn't worked.

My jab this morning was in my tummy, and I needed a wee sooooooo bad after!!! Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations on being pupo mrs w! Yay!

Beneath, fantastic news :)

My clinic must be very conservative as my otd is the 16th March :shrug:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Amo yikes, that's a month away?! Will you test at home before then? I'd have thought you'd know without testing by then x


----------



## Jaybo

MrsW - congratulations on being pupo! :happydance: good luck for the TWW.

Beneath - yay for trigger!!

Amore - that's a long time to wait for your otd, it's a 4WW! :wacko:


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls!

Amoreamy-- a month?! Jeeez! When will you test at home?



Any of you girls do the trigger on your arm? My last clinic had me do it on my stomach and my new clinic wants me to do it on my arm like a flu shot. Kind of nervous about that.. its a 1-inch needle =/


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mrs W, I just jumped on here to say I've worked out that we will have the same otd and you beat me to it! When you say you'll test at home, are you going to do a hpt before going in for beta or are you not having beta?

I think it's a bit spooky that 3 of us are at the same clinic and all 3 test dates have ended up on 11th or 12th. Amazing considering different treatments, cycle lengths and all the factors that throw any planned timelines out!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

P.s. Making the most of a hot bath at the moment as I only like really hot baths (th the kind that make you feel a bit light headed after) so as of Tues will need to avoid them for either 9 days or 9 months! :)


----------



## Aurora CHK

FirstTry said:


> CMo: great Fert report!!!
> 
> Aurora: your line progression is fantastic! Do you have a scan scheduled?

Not yet, it's not yet OTD and to be honest I have no idea what happens next! :shrug:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bumpsparkle said:


> P.s. Making the most of a hot bath at the moment as I only like really hot baths (th the kind that make you feel a bit light headed after) so as of Tues will need to avoid them for either 9 days or 9 months! :)

I so relate! I'm having to try to improve my baths with (safe) essential oils but unless they turn my skin red they're really a disappointment. And don't even mention showers! :shower:


----------



## amoreamy

Sorry! That's what you get for typing on your phone!
I've corrected it i meant the 16th!!

And I'm soooo desperate for a bath. I love baths :(


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Sorry! That's what you get for typing on your phone!
> I've corrected it i meant the 16th!!
> 
> And I'm soooo desperate for a bath. I love baths :(



Oh, the 16th sounds better! lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bump, I agree it's really odd coincidence! Yes ill test at home with htp. Probably the night before otd unless I have pregnancy symptoms before and think I might be maybe! 

How about you? 

Amo 16th sounds better! My embryo looks so different to yours!


----------



## star25

Congratulations on being pupo Mrs w! So happy we have otds days next to each other with bumpsparkle and amore a few days later :) xx

Bumpsparkle, it is spooky, even more I had a really hot bath this evening and said to dh hopefully I wont be able to have 1 for another 9 month's and he said you can have warm ones though? But I like them boiling hot so I come out like a tomato!!
It is so weird how it's turned out with all our different cycles and different time we have all started treatments, never thought I would get here and so happy I'm here with you ladies xx

Beneath, yay for trigger! Hope the sickness has gone though? Xx

Cmo, great fert report! Xx


----------



## star25

I think test day will be there so quick too, im still undecided when to test, if I'm going to test before otd then I think I will have to do it a couple days before so I can let it sink in before going for blood test if it's negative, fingers crossed it wont be! I'm not back at work til the Monday so will have time to get over if it's not good news, I am actually staying positive even though it doesn't sound like it!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Congratulations on being pupo Mrs w! So happy we have otds days next to each other with bumpsparkle and amore a few days later :) xx
> 
> Bumpsparkle, it is spooky, even more I had a really hot bath this evening and said to dh hopefully I wont be able to have 1 for another 9 month's and he said you can have warm ones though? But I like them boiling hot so I come out like a tomato!!
> It is so weird how it's turned out with all our different cycles and different time we have all started treatments, never thought I would get here and so happy I'm here with you ladies xx
> 
> Beneath, yay for trigger! Hope the sickness has gone though? Xx
> 
> Cmo, great fert report! Xx

Nope! Im feeling terrible. Ive barely eaten all day as everything I eat makes me feel sicker!! Oh well. It'll pass soon hopefully. I think I only have to take it for two more days or so.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star - I'll be off until the Monday too but hopefully we'll be celebrating in non alcoholic style for those 4 days!

I'm ordering 4x Frer's 2mrw; 1 in case DH and I decide to test on morning of beta and 3 more secret ones in case I cave! Had a faint line at 11dpo with my chemical so that'll be the point I think I might be tempted, although loving the thought of being pupo that little bit longer :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, really sorry you're feeling this way, hope you feel better real soon x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Beneath, really sorry you're feeling this way, hope you feel better real soon x

I took doxy at my old clinic and I was fine.. Taking cipro this time. Damn thing is terrible! Ugh :(


----------



## star25

Sorry beneath, hopefully you will feel better if you can get a good nights sleep xx

Bumpsparkle ive got 5 cheapies and 4 frers, I was thinking about starting with the cheapies sat or sun, I like the thought of being pupo longer but weds wont actually be that long away anyway so bit unsure, when it comes to it ill probably be too scared to even test on otd!


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Sorry beneath, hopefully you will feel better if you can get a good nights sleep xx
> 
> Bumpsparkle ive got 5 cheapies and 4 frers, I was thinking about starting with the cheapies sat or sun, I like the thought of being pupo longer but weds wont actually be that long away anyway so bit unsure, when it comes to it ill probably be too scared to even test on otd!



Thanks. I hope so.

I ordered 20 sure predicts on Amazon last week =/ Couldn't have myself. Plus have some bad influences that follow my journal! lol I get them in on Wednesday. I guess I am testing out my trigger since I have so many! lolll


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies I've just checked my sheet from clinic and to add to the drama that is my life my OTD is Friday 13th!! What's the chances!! Safe to say I'll probably test the day before!

I'm still feeling a little sore from EC on fri. Did anyone else have this for a few days?
Hoping my embabies are still doing well, amazing how u feel about them already eh?

Mrs w congrats on being pupo. 

Amore when is your transfer day? Did I miss it? X


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congratulations on being PUPO with your precious embaby, mrs w! 

Hope you feel better soon, BMW :hugs: Exciting to have triggered!

What a PUPO party this thread is/will be! :cake:


----------



## star25

Cmo dont worry about Friday 13th, this is a lucky thread it's had 4 bfps already, the luckiest thread ive ever been on!


----------



## star25

1 more sleep til transfer!


----------



## lizzie78

Bump haha secret tests. Dh still has no idea how many I've already taken or how many more I will probably take. Some things are best not shared I think!

Star, I think you are like me with the testing. I started testing at 7dp3dt to prepare myself but just remember that is way early so a negative can totally turn out to be a positive especially with the ICs. The only reason I'm not testing at the minute is because I'm scared of how faint my lines would still be on the ICs xxx

Mrs w congrats on being PUPO! It's one of the most amazing things after all we go through to get to that milestone.

Aurora - glad our remaining marble seems to be still intact, are you testing tomorrow on otd? If it's the same as my clinic I have to call on otd and report positive or negative and then they schedule your scan.

How's everyone else doing?

Mild panic today as I'm trying so hard to be spot on with all my medication so that I don't cause anything to go wrong. I do my pessaries at 10am and 10 pm as usually I'm in the office and can sit down straight after and at night I go to bed and don't get back up. Have a stupid site visit with a load of contractors in Southampton tomorrow at 10:30 so stressing about doing the pessary and then sitting down for half an hour. I'm going to see whether I can find a McDonald's or something nearby and get ther early. If I do it 20 minutes ewrly I think that will be ok?

Xxx


----------



## star25

I think you will be fine lizzie, I know I worry about it leaking out but of there was a worry of this our clinics would have told us to be careful, if you can find somewhere to sit for a while then do ot for your own peace of mind, everythings such a worry isnt it xxx


----------



## star25

Lizzie what day did you start testing this cycle? X


----------



## lizzie78

Star 7dp3dt which had nothing on an IC but a very very very faint shadow on a frer. I think aurora tested at her equivalent of 5dp5dt and got a much more obvious line. I'm not sure how much difference me being a FET or a 3dt makes xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lizzie, I don't do mine every 12 hours, just before and after bed - I think it's ok to be a bit vague as to when as long as it's twice a day? Also if I'm on the go then taking then rectally us much more convenient, everything stays in there until next BM so a) no loss of any hormone before it's fully absorbed and b) no drippage in undies etc :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Is anyone having time off after et to relax? Any plans after to try and help things along? I guess my embryo wouldn't even be a blast until Tuesday so the earliest for implantation would be Wednesday. Is resting before then going to make much difference do you think? X


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo, I didn't test 5dp5dt this time but did last time and got faint BFP. This time I did on 6dp5dt (cos of the bleeding) and got very clear positive. I hadn't tested out my trigger but last time trigger was gone by 4dp5dt, it might vary though? I had 10,000 pregnyl which has average of ten day to leave system from trigger date (not EC date).


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Is anyone having time off after et to relax? Any plans after to try and help things along? I guess my embryo wouldn't even be a blast until Tuesday so the earliest for implantation would be Wednesday. Is resting before then going to make much difference do you think? X

I wouldn't have thought so mrs W, but I wouldn't want to say. My clinic say there's no point in havin any rest at all and that actually there's some evidence that normal activity helps them implant more than rest does :shrug: After my first cycle I went back to work straight after transfer, carried on as normal that week. This cycle cos of my cold I spent rest of transfer day in bed and the next two days too. Got BFP for both cycles! Last one didn't make it, obvs, but that's for other reasons xxx


----------



## star25

Mrs w, im taking 2 weeks off but thats just because of my job and ive got hol to use before April, been saving it for ages! I think you should be fine if you just take it easy and dont do anything strenuous 

Lizzie, thank you for that, I might start testing sat I think just cos I got enough tests lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

I think if I had 2 weeks off I'd go google crazy! I already can't think about what my embie is doing in there, is it still ok and still dividing, how many cells is it today etc!! I have a desk job so just sitting down anyway. 

I think I might take mon and tues off to chill out and watch DVDs and go back Wednesday. 

Also lizzie my clinic told me my progesterone didn't need to be evenly spaced or exact times as long as I did the 3 a day. They said if lunch time was too tricky because of ring at work, it was fine to do morning, when I got in from work and bedtime. So I wouldn't think half an hour would make any difference. Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

lizzie78 said:


> Aurora - glad our remaining marble seems to be still intact, are you testing tomorrow on otd? If it's the same as my clinic I have to call on otd and report positive or negative and then they schedule your scan.
> Xxx

Sorry, I missed this (must have been your turn with the marble). I'm gonna call them tomo with the positive result, but don't think I'll test again, or if I do it will be with a whole new brand so I can't do any scary-compary!


----------



## lizzie78

Mrs W one interesting thing i did read that I've done differently this time but without meaning to is that almond milk is good for helping implantation. It may be hicks locus but i had already switched from cows milk to almond milk just for me, who knows maybe it did help. I had 2 weeks off more or less last time and actually it was too long for me although having no time off this time around wasn't great either lol. I think we all have to find what works for us and our circumstances. I'm not in a physically demanding job so don't need the whole two off but i drag a heavy bag quite a distance very day so for me I had to find a way around that as it was a concern.

Thanks everyone, have found a sainsburys nearby so will get there and do them early then sit in the car for half an hour. Feel better now I've heard that all of you have been given slightly more relaxed timetables around the horrid things :)

Aurora scary compary lol - sounds like a good plan!

Happy weekend everyone, I'm off to hide in my little room as i'm horrid today. Have realised though that i am still on all my ivf meds so i'm trying to cut myself some slack about not necessarily being a little ray of sunshine ALL the time. Some time curled up with a book and without men will hopefully cure me :) Not hearing much from minnie or mo so hoping everything is still ok in there. Just for future reference for all our pupo or soon to be pupo ladies the most unexpected symptom i have had so far is my skin totally drying out. I have had to switch to more hydrating body and face cream xxx


----------



## CMo

Lizzie i LOVE your ticker!!!!

I've got the next 3 weeks off work. Only as my job is really heavy and I had left over annual leave which has to be used by the end of march. Gonna drive myself crazy during tww!! Any advice on exercise?? I normally run 3-4 times weekly so obviously that's out of the question but how about walking? I'm feeling so fat and bloated just now, and can't wear my jeans cos there 2 tight! Just had to go and buy a pair of jeggings in a bigger size! I'm desperate for a run!

Also any thoughts on eating pineapple to help implantation?

ILT do you still have the time scale of what should be happening each day post transfer? I'm sure it was you that posted it xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've just bought a pineapple!! X


----------



## CMo

Now mrs w I heard to cut into 5 and eat a fifth plus the core everyday but for how long and what day post transfer do u start eating it? Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Is anyone having time off after et to relax? Any plans after to try and help things along? I guess my embryo wouldn't even be a blast until Tuesday so the earliest for implantation would be Wednesday. Is resting before then going to make much difference do you think? X

My clinic say do whatever feels right for you in terms of the tww. I figured I have mild to moderate ohss as my ovaries are full of fluid and still huge and painful as well as waves of nausea. It's still limiting my mobility so the rest has been essential for me personally.

I'm waiting on the news tomorrow to see whether either of the 3 cell embies have made it to blast. The embryologist said it wan't very likely but she was happy to give them a chance.


----------



## FirstTry

CMo and Mrs W: I remember reading that selenium helps with implantation. Brazil nuts are the most concentrated source of selenium, but I don't think you should eat too many. I ate one per day with my DS.


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks CMo I haven't the nerve to update my status from tttc yet but the ticker at least saves me googling it 50 times a day as I'm always on here anyway :blush:


----------



## beneathmywing

Cmo -- For Italians, the number 13 is a lucky number, so pretend you are Italian! LOL Hope you start to feel better soon and your embabies are doing great. 

Aurora -- Feeling better today so far. DH got me Ginger Ale last night and that really seemed to have helped. I can't wait to join the PUPO party!

Star -- WOOO! So excited for you!

Lizzie -- I think you will be fine as well!

Mrs W -- if I have a 3-day transfer on Wednesday I'm going back to work Monday, if it's a 5-day I am going back to work Tuesday, so I have a few days at home. Every doctor has their own opinion on resting/not resting and it making a difference. My previous clinic says 2 days bed rest, my new clinic hasn't said yet so we'll see what they say tomorrow.


AFM -- I am enjoying my needle-free day today. For PIO ladies, what size needles are you using? I am going to ask for a 25 gauge instead of 22 maybe!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I'm on my tablet and have a hard time copy andpaste. If you google 3 day transfer timeline, you'll find it. Let me know if you can't. I'll try to jump on the laptop later.

Lizzie, yayyy for the ticker.

Aurora, waiting for your ticker :coffee:

Btw, I agree with Lizzie regarding super dry skin. I've been using Dr. JART moisturizer and that helps. I've aldo starting to use vitamin E oil.

BMW, I use the 22 gauge needle. Honestly, what matter most is DH's technique. Have him practice on an orange. I warmed up the oil by immersing the syringe in warm water and ice my behind. RE said it's ok to do both. I wrapped the syringe tightly with saran wrap, heat up water for 45 seconds, and let it soak for a couple minutes while I ice my butt. Good luck!

Will catch up later. Need food :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Cmo, I'm on my tablet and have a hard time copy andpaste. If you google 3 day transfer timeline, you'll find it. Let me know if you can't. I'll try to jump on the laptop later.
> 
> Lizzie, yayyy for the ticker.
> 
> Aurora, waiting for your ticker :coffee:
> 
> Btw, I agree with Lizzie regarding super dry skin. I've been using Dr. JART moisturizer and that helps. I've aldo starting to use vitamin E oil.
> 
> BMW, I use the 22 gauge needle. Honestly, what matter most is DH's technique. Have him practice on an orange. I warmed up the oil by immersing the syringe in warm water and ice my behind. RE said it's ok to do both. I wrapped the syringe tightly with saran wrap, heat up water for 45 seconds, and let it soak for a couple minutes while I ice my butt. Good luck!
> 
> Will catch up later. Need food :)

Thanks for the tips!! I heard about warming up the syringe. I ordered a smaller gauge -- 25. My sister did the 25 gauge and she said it was fine. I can tell DH is a little nervous and I am too lol so maybe it being a little thinner will help our nerves! haha 


Go get your food girl!!!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Stages of 3 Day Transfer 
3-DAY TRANSFER:

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, good luck for transfer 22mrw. Will be thinking of you.

I've got tues (transfer day) til Fri off work and go back on the Mon. Writing lists of things to do to keep me occupied this time rather than being a couch potato! At least 1 short walk a day I reckon.

Oh and I've bought a pineapple...isn't there a dpt that you should stop eating it in case of cramps? c


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Star, good luck for transfer 22mrw. Will be thinking of you.
> 
> I've got tues (transfer day) til Fri off work and go back on the Mon. Writing lists of things to do to keep me occupied this time rather than being a couch potato! At least 1 short walk a day I reckon.
> 
> Oh and I've bought a pineapple...isn't there a dpt that you should stop eating it in case of cramps? c

Wooo this is going to be a busy week of transfers!


I know on a regular cycle, you eat the pineapple to 5dpo, not sure when to eat it during an IVF cycle though.


----------



## Aurora CHK

I don't dare have a ticker yet! Should I? I am psychotically terrified of losing this bunny. I think I just feel like all my embabies are doomed, like I can't give them all they need, or that my eggs all contain flaws (even though genetically I test fine as I checked!). That's what recurrent losses do to you :nope: I'm so scared of jinxing things :cry: Loving Lizzîe's though and the new signature.


----------



## FirstTry

Aurora CHK said:


> I don't dare have a ticker yet! Should I? I am psychotically terrified of losing this bunny. I think I just feel like all my embabies are doomed, like I can't give them all they need, or that my eggs all contain flaws (even though genetically I test fine as I checked!). That's what recurrent losses do to you :nope: I'm so scared of jinxing things :cry: Loving Lizzîe's though and the new signature.

Aurora: Even if you are chromosomally normal, my geneticist said that by age 40, 59% of your eggs have chromosomal abnormalities. While I did the PGS because of my chromosome issue, it turned out that 5 of my 6 abnormal embryos had nothing to do with my condition.

Anyway, on a happier note, if you see a heartbeat and normal growth around the 9 week mark, there is a 95% chance of live birth!

How many dpts are you now? When are you getting a scan?


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm 12 days past 5 day transfer. How do I get a scan? 

And any chance that geneticist mentioned the abnormalities rate for 35 year olds? :haha:


----------



## CMo

Pineapple wise just read that u start eating it on day of transfer (flesh & core) for 5 days. Think I'll give it a bash!


----------



## lizzie78

Aurora when you call your clinic tomorrow they will book your scan hon. I decided since I'm past my otd I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts, it might be my last chance to have a pregnancy ticker so I'm going to have it while I can :) good luck for otd tomorrow x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, hope you don't feel pressure of having a ticker with my comment. whenever you are ready! For me, the ticker gives me a relieve whenever I made it through one week without any issue. I understand it's harder when you have experience losts before. so seriously, no pressure :hugs:. I think you can get a private scan with really reasonable price in UK if I'm not mistaken rather than waiting for your scheduled scan.

First, thanks for that info! I didn't know that. It definitely makes me feel a lot better.

To my pineapple eating ladies, I'm crossing my fingers for you! Make sure you also keep your feet warm and eat hot food..soup is always good.

BMW, even if it hurts there nothing that we could do.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Grrr just typed a long post & lost it, so short & sweet for tonight. 

Star good luck tomorrow!! 

Cmo I cut into 5 and started today. I figured I'd do a few days, until my egg could be a blast and implanting so another 3 days yet xx

Also ladies, laughter is meant to help so maybe we should share some jokes!!! Mine is long so I'll post tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## lizzie78

Star good luck :happydance::happy dance:

Aurora - good luck calling the clinic - quite a milestone :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath and star good luck today!

Aurora, good luck! My clinic book a scan for 7/8 weeks when you confirm a pregnancy so hopefully you'll get one booked today :)

Beneath very good luck!

Waiting to find out if i have any frosties this morning :cold:

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Embryo brain, I forgot a few good lucks in my post above! 

Beneath hope er goes well and you get lots of eggs from all those lovely follicles. 

Aurora good licky with your test & call. Totally understand why you feel nervous to have a ticket yet, you will feel ready soon I'm sure. 

Amo fingers crossed for frosties! Why did your Dr say she didn't think it was likely, quality of them or the fact they were 3 cell? Either way hope she's wrong! X


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies and good luck to all of you too, looking forward to lots of happy updates later xx


----------



## amoreamy

Mrs W 11 said:


> Embryo brain, I forgot a few good lucks in my post above!
> 
> Beneath hope er goes well and you get lots of eggs from all those lovely follicles.
> 
> Aurora good licky with your test & call. Totally understand why you feel nervous to have a ticket yet, you will feel ready soon I'm sure.
> 
> Amo fingers crossed for frosties! Why did your Dr say she didn't think it was likely, quality of them or the fact they were 3 cell? Either way hope she's wrong! X

Thanks mrs w. A bit of both i think. One of them had about 30% fragmentation and i don't remember about the other. We'll see!


----------



## Aurora CHK

:dust: :flower: :dust: :flower: :dust: :flower: to all our ladies having big days/weeks! 

FX for frosties, Amoreamy!

Thinking of you, Star!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks for the luck, girls. I wasnt nervous until 10 minutes ago!! Ahh


Star, good luck on your transfer!!!!! Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh BMW, massive squidges! Tres tres exciting


----------



## star25

I'm pupo! I'm actually pupo! One grade 5BB embryo thawed 100% fine and on board 

Hope your ok beneath and EC is going well xx

Amore, any news on the embies? xx

Aurora is it your otd today? Hope your well xx

Hello to everyone else, just waiting for the ferry to go home after being awake on and off since 4am with excitement lol xx


----------



## CMo

BMW sending u lots of luck!

Star congratulations!!

Ladies I'm also pupo!!!! Transferred 1 embie this morning so my little mini mo is on board!!
Don't know how they are graded but mine is a 6 out of 8? She said 8 cells and good quality, just where it should be for day 3! Praying it's burying in nicely.

My other 3 are still there 2. One is racing to far ahead and is a 12 cell so they are going to keep an eye on it to see if it settles over the next 2 days and the other 2 are also 8 cell but just weren't as good quality as the one they transferred so fingers crossed some make it to freeze.

Such an emotional morning, got to see our wee embryo on the screen before they brought it in and thnk because all the staff were so enthusiastic you just get swept along. So off for accupuncture soon and going to enjoy the next 11 days of technically being pregnant! Xx


----------



## star25

Congratulations cmo! So exciting it doesn't feel real after waiting for this day for so longxxx


----------



## CMo

I know! Can't quite believe it! When's your test date star?


----------



## FirstTry

Star: congrats on a successful thaw and being PUPO!

CMo: congrats on being PUPO with a lovely 8-cell! It sounds like you may get some frosties.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats star and cmo!!! Welcome to the pupo party!!! X


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations Star and Cmo!! :happydance: Pupo at last! That's fabulous news :) xx

Well my embies didn't make it, but I'm all right with that really. The embryologist was really positive on the phone and said they did grow and they put up a really good fight, which is great news for my tummy babies (my expression!)

I just feel really bummed today and emotionally worn out. It's stuff like talking to my friend who I've explained everything too, saying what a mix of emotions I have now there back inside, but the uncertainty and waiting is crippling, and she said 'so you're not just pregnant now then?' :dohh:

It may be my return to working this morning, but I feel so emotionally and physically fatigued. Virtual hugs are appreciated!! I'll take anything you got!


----------



## FirstTry

amoreamy said:


> Congratulations Star and Cmo!! :happydance: Pupo at last! That's fabulous news :) xx
> 
> Well my embies didn't make it, but I'm all right with that really. The embryologist was really positive on the phone and said they did grow and they put up a really good fight, which is great news for my tummy babies (my expression!)
> 
> I just feel really bummed today and emotionally worn out. It's stuff like talking to my friend who I've explained everything too, saying what a mix of emotions I have now there back inside, but the uncertainty and waiting is crippling, and she said 'so you're not just pregnant now then?' :dohh:
> 
> It may be my return to working this morning, but I feel so emotionally and physically fatigued. Virtual hugs are appreciated!! I'll take anything you got!

Before I did IVF, I had no idea that it could possibly not work. So, I understand your friend's confusion. It no longer phases me that people who haven't experienced infertility don't have any idea what we go through. 

It also doesn't bother me that they just have sex to get pregnant. In fact, it almost seems weird to me that you can get pregnant from sex :haha: Clearly, I've been at this too long!

Fingers crossed for your tummy babies!!! 
:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## star25

Stay strong amore, sorry they didnt make it but sounds like they done their best, sending big hugs,I had a friend who asked if they put all my frosties back lool! Xx


----------



## star25

Cmo otd is 11th march, how about u? X


----------



## amoreamy

FirstTry said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Star and Cmo!! :happydance: Pupo at last! That's fabulous news :) xx
> 
> Well my embies didn't make it, but I'm all right with that really. The embryologist was really positive on the phone and said they did grow and they put up a really good fight, which is great news for my tummy babies (my expression!)
> 
> I just feel really bummed today and emotionally worn out. It's stuff like talking to my friend who I've explained everything too, saying what a mix of emotions I have now there back inside, but the uncertainty and waiting is crippling, and she said 'so you're not just pregnant now then?' :dohh:
> 
> It may be my return to working this morning, but I feel so emotionally and physically fatigued. Virtual hugs are appreciated!! I'll take anything you got!
> 
> Before I did IVF, I had no idea that it could possibly not work. So, I understand your friend's confusion. It no longer phases me that people who haven't experienced infertility don't have any idea what we go through.
> 
> It also doesn't bother me that they just have sex to get pregnant. In fact, it almost seems weird to me that you can get pregnant from sex :haha: Clearly, I've been at this too long!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your tummy babies!!!
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

I know, I don't blame her, I just lack the patience at the moment! I also forget people just have sex to get pregnant! Surely not? What is sex anyway??! It's been a very long time!!


----------



## amoreamy

star25 said:


> Stay strong amore, sorry they didnt make it but sounds like they done their best, sending big hugs,I had a friend who asked if they put all my frosties back lool! Xx

Thank you! Haha I've had that too! Maybe we should compile a list of misinformation that people have experienced! I've had a few corkers!


----------



## CMo

Amore sending u lots of hugs today! My friends all really try to understand the whole ivf process but occasionally they come out with a really stupid comment! When u are going through this you forget that it's totally consuming for us but everyone else is just going about day to day life.

Star my OTD is 13th (Friday 13th eeekk)


----------



## beneathmywing

Quick update as I am super groggy-- 11eggs were retrieved!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies! :wave: Very exciting! 

11, BMW! :shock: Well done you!

Amoreamy :hugs: I will write more on this later, I have some corkers too :/ Sorry about your embabies but got a good feeling about who you have 'on-board' :)

CMo, Star - PUPO wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Here is a message from MoBaby that she posted on my journal by mistake but I didn't want to wait to tell her that as I know you'll all be pleased to get her update: 



MoBaby said:


> Hey guys been loving the updates although not commenting. I'm so excited for Lizzie and aurora and can't wait for scans!! Cmo, amore, star yay for transfer! First Wednesday is sooo close. BMW how are you?? Ec soon!
> 
> Hysteroscopy and biopsy tomorrow for me. It's cycle day 11 I think and he won't do the hysteroscopy last day 13 as lining is too thick. I've started bleeding again yesterday a small amount (probably last of miscarriage coming out) so if there is anything causing it he will know. They called this morning telling me to come in tomorrow so I had to scramble. I plan to work after so hopefully I'm not zonked out. I'll ask for very light sedation.


----------



## MoBaby

Lol aurora! I was trying to find my post!! Soo sorry!! I'll go erase it and move it.

BMW congrats! Yay! Rest up.
Amore sorry they didn't make it but hoping you don't need them.


----------



## MoBaby

I'll post this here now lol!

Hey guys been loving the updates although not commenting. I'm so excited for Lizzie and aurora and can't wait for scans!! Cmo, amore, star yay for transfer! First Wednesday is sooo close. BMW how are you?? Ec soon!

Hysteroscopy and biopsy tomorrow for me. It's cycle day 11 I think and he won't do the hysteroscopy last day 13 as lining is too thick. I've started bleeding again yesterday a small amount (probably last of miscarriage coming out) so if there is anything causing it he will know. They called this morning telling me to come in tomorrow so I had to scramble. I plan to work after so hopefully I'm not zonked out. I'll ask for very light sedation.


----------



## lizzie78

Amore sending lots of virtual cuddles sweetie, keep your chin up, tomorrow is another day xxxxx

Cmo and star woohooo PUPO ladies in m so chuffed for you both. Let the crazinessbegin!

Bmw amazing number well done you! Hope the groggyness wears off soon xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

FirstTry said:


> amoreamy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Star and Cmo!! :happydance: Pupo at last! That's fabulous news :) xx
> 
> Well my embies didn't make it, but I'm all right with that really. The embryologist was really positive on the phone and said they did grow and they put up a really good fight, which is great news for my tummy babies (my expression!)
> 
> I just feel really bummed today and emotionally worn out. It's stuff like talking to my friend who I've explained everything too, saying what a mix of emotions I have now there back inside, but the uncertainty and waiting is crippling, and she said 'so you're not just pregnant now then?' :dohh:
> 
> It may be my return to working this morning, but I feel so emotionally and physically fatigued. Virtual hugs are appreciated!! I'll take anything you got!
> 
> Before I did IVF, I had no idea that it could possibly not work. So, I understand your friend's confusion. It no longer phases me that people who haven't experienced infertility don't have any idea what we go through.
> 
> It also doesn't bother me that they just have sex to get pregnant. In fact, it almost seems weird to me that you can get pregnant from sex :haha: Clearly, I've been at this too long!
> 
> Fingers crossed for your tummy babies!!!
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm so all about this!! All of this!!

I remember back to the original days four years ago where we decided I'd come off contraception and it would just happen naturally. We didn't want to even think about when I might be fertile as that seemed 'unnatural' and frankly unnecessary - for neurotic people, not like us! We're hippies! :shy: I was like 'I don't like the idea of 'trying', as its not what creating life should be about'. Then when that didn't work, we got to charting but weren't going to be 'really crazy about it'. That didn't last long! Then when that didn't work I was like 'I don't know if I want an IVF baby but I might have to have one' - I didn't know I was born! Like the worst that could happen might be that I would 'need IVF'. It never occurred to me that even then I might not be able to have a baby even with IVF :nope: I just didn't know how lucky I was to even have the option. 

At my first IVF appointments when they discovered we would need ICSI we thought 'that's a real shame as it takes out all the last bit of natural selection'. Then we discovered I had low reserve and falling PG might never happen and then when I kept miscarrying whenever it DID happen, I finally realised that actually I would happily take a robo-baby made out of recycled mobile phones if it meant the chance to DEFINITELY be a mother. I can't believe I used to be so picky! Now I'm keeping both donor eggs and adoption in mind (things I used to think would never be something I'd consider) but having to remind myself that even then, nothing is guaranteed. People keep saying to me 'can't you adopt?' like its a really easy alternative to just getting pregnant, like its practically the same thing, like we're still in a Victorian era of babies being willingly given up by healthy mothers. I have to politely say 'we might consider that but we know its a very different thing, almost a vocation, so that's quite far down the line at this time as the responsibility of adopting an existing child, likely to be significantly older and to have sadly experienced neglect, family breakdown or other challenges in their short life, is almost greater than having your own baby' or something like that.

Sorry for the essay :rolleyes:


----------



## star25

I know what you mean aurora, never thought I would need ivf but thank god fpr the technology and all the clever people involved!

Mobaby, so sweet to be thinking of us, hope all goes well for you xx

Typically ive got a sore throat and a cold starting, hoping it doesnt come to anything, ive already worried myself cos I got too hot sitting by the window in the sun on the ferry and had to quickly get dh to get me an extortinately priced bottle of orange juice haha


----------



## CMo

Aurora completely understand and can relate to everything in your post. It's amazing how different life turns out from what we picture xxx


----------



## FirstTry

I'm totally feeling ya, Aurora! "Robo-baby" :haha:

I started out thinking it was possible we would have trouble, because I had just turned 37 when we got married. But I was convinced I was PG the first month we tried. Five months later, when we did our first IUI, I was sure that I was overreacting (by jumping into IUI) and that there was no way it wouldn't work.

Anyway, before we got married, we agreed that we would become parents by any means necessary. So, there's never been a question about whether we would move on to the next available method. 

Plus, I've always thought about adopting a neglected child (having been one myself). That's still on the table, but not right now.

Anyway, good luck to you!


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you so much. You're all incredibly wonderful. I've never been on such a caring thread before :) 

Beneath congratulations, that's utterly amazing! I can't wait for your fert report!

I'm so amazed how your stories relate so much. I completely get it. Aurora, i loved your essay! I remember talking with the very same friend about ivf about two and a half years ago saying it was invasive and so many drugs etc etc. Our first choice was adoption, and we had started the application for foster care. I had already mourned motherhood, it was one of darkest periods of my life. We weren't eligible for ivf funding and we just couldn't afford it so it was completely off my radar.We've made a choice to live in a very unconsuming, humble low key life, so we both have wonderful jobs, spend all our time together, live in a small house, but have very little money. We found out our house was too small to adopt or foster (we have 2 beds but needs need another bedroom). Then my Dad and I went to visit his family in Devon together. He was extremely emotional and said he would want nothing more than to have his own grandchild and said he and my mum would fund our cycle. I actually didn't accept at first because i had already grieved, i wasn't sure I was able to put myself back on the roller-coaster. It wasn't long before I realised that of course i wanted to do that, that all i have ever wanted was to be a mum. That was a year and half ago and here we are. I guess it explains why i feel like i do right now. My advice to anyone who wants to try to start, do it now because you never know how long it's going to take. My friend became pregnant with her first month trying and i couldn't be happier because it's one less couple or person who doesn't have to go through what we all have had to.

:kiss: :kiss:


----------



## star25

Beneath amazing news! Xx

Amore, thats so sweet about your dad helping, im sure he wouldn't have wanted you to turn it down, it does take ages, my first ivf appointment was in June and here I am
Just having transfer in march! Never would have thought that it would take so long xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ladies totally get how you all feel about being where we are. I was obviously ridiculously lucky to fall pregnant with my dd first month trying and had no idea what a miracle she was. It just never occurred to me that I might not be able to have another, not even for a second. It has been a huge shock and a very steep learning curve. I was expecting to have issues concieving the first time, but never the second. I know it's slightly different for me as I already have a child but I am absolutely desperate to give her a sibling and to experience the magic with a second baby/child.

Amo I feel you, I am feeling a bit down too today. I've taken today and tomorrow off work but I think being at work would be more relaxing, I've still got the washing, ironing, washing up, cooking, bathing dd and put her to bed, get her up and to nursery etc to do. Plus I know I will be ridiculously lucky if the one egg that made it was good enough quality to go all the way. I'm sorry your 2 embies didn't make it to freeze but the others are right, you have such a good chance with 2 blasts on board especially at your age, ill be shocked if you don't get a bfp!! I'm sure you will. :hugs:

BMW wow congrats!!! That's fantastic! Can't wait to hear how many fertilise! 

Star - glad it all went well lovely!! Enjoy your week off getting officially preggo!! I've got a cough so obvs been madly googling coughs after transfer and found lads of people who got bfps so it's a good sign hehe!! 

Hello everyone else!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, ladies! I am doing well. EC went really well. One of the nurses said it actually was "textbook." I remember me repeating that a few times when I was still out of it... textbook textbook! LOL I was expecting a few more eggs, but four more than last time is always an improvement so I am happy! Hope we get a good fert report now. FX!!


Star & Cmo -- Woohoo :dance: Your girls are PUPO! So exciting!


Amoreamy -- Sorry your embies didn't make it to freeze, but focus on the ones inside you!!! xx It's sad that some people don't know the whole process of IVF. Don't feel bad about what your friend said. My MIL brought me baby-related items after my first transfer. I was MORTIFIED and felt like she jinxed the whole process, really! But can't really blame them.. people who don't have to go through this just don't know it's not that easy! So nice of your dad helping you fund IVF. After my first IVF failed, I was crushed.. close to $16,000 down the drain including meds. DH and I just couldn't afford that again. Luckily I have three sisters, two of which went through infertility as well, they chipped in along with my mom and funded my current cycle. I am so forever grateful!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

I survived my first PIO injection :dance: not as bad as I anticipated! woooohoooo


----------



## Jaybo

Congratulations Star & CMo on being pupo!! :happydance: :happydance:

Amore - sorry your embabies didn't make it to frosties, but I've got a good feeling for the ones you have on board! Huge hugs :hugs: it's all so emotionally draining! How sweet if your parents though. xx

BMW - yay congratulations!! That's a fantastic number! Definitely looking into moving to NY :winkwink: hope you're recovering well.

MrsW - Hope you're doing ok too hon xx

Bump - is it ET today? Good luck! :flower:

So excited for everyone! Bring on the BFPs! :headspin:

First - I know what you mean about forgetting that people get pregnant just by having sex, it just seems impossible to imagine!! My mum thought I was having a MC after our treatment didn't work, couldn't understand otherwise, it is confusing! But actually was really sweet as she kept telling me to go to bed and rest. Are you booked in for ET?

Aurora - I can so relate to everything you wrote, our stories are so similar. DH and I even discussed getting a robot the other day, we thought it would be cheaper and might even do the hoovering! :haha: Seriously though I can actually remember saying I'm not sure I want to conceive through IVF, without even considering that I wouldn't be able to or that some clinics might actually not even want to treat me. Clueless!! Anyways, how did you get on calling the clinic? Do you have a date for a scan? Sorry if I missed your update.

Mo - hi! :wave: sounds like things are moving nice and quickly for you. :thumbup:

Hi everyone else, Comfy, Libby hope you're hanging on in there girls :hugs:

AFM - :coffee: just waiting for the appointments with private clinics to start.Feel like I'm in TTC limbo! DH and I had a loooong chat about adoption over the weekend, so going to do some more research into that before deciding whether to start another round of IVF.


----------



## star25

jaybo, glad to hear you are feeling upbeat, its always limbo land when were waiting , I think that's the worst part of any of this, I'd take extra injections any day over waiting!
It's good your DH is up for discussing adoption, hope you can find some good info to help you come to a decision. xx

Beneath, well done on the injection, its always good when they're not as bad as your expecting, I hope I had my one last one yesterday, buserelin which the nurse done, was nice not doing it myself :) xx

Bumpsparkle, happy transfer day!!! so excited xx 

AFM, been looking at the ivf success thread and seeing when people got bfps. Im leaning towards testing just because I don't really feel pupo at the moment so I don't mind not being pupo for as long as possible. I'm not sure if that even made sense lol I just thought I would feel different, hoping my little one is hatching well today, it had already started to before transfer so it's on its way 
throat is like sandpaper and not feeling good which is worrying me but nothing I can do apart from drink lots and rest :(
its a lovely day today so if DH comes back from work soon I might walk the dog with him for some fresh air and later I'm going to make a lamb stew but that's all my plans are for today
I don't actually think I've got many symptoms from the progesterone either apart from achy boobs but not horrendous until I take my bra off so hopefully this will make it easier to symptom spot, but then tiredness and ill feeling won't!

how is everyone else today? xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

When are you going to start testing star? 

Bump good luck today!! 

Afm I'm feeling a bit like the underdog. I know it's silly and I still have a chance, but because only one egg survived and had a 2dt compared to lots of you having one or two blasts transferred I'm feeling so nervous. 3dt 2dt today. Praying my embie is still growing strong and becomes a blast today. Xx


----------



## star25

you have every chance mrs w, I've only had one transferred and was worried a lot of people have 2 but they wouldn't do it if it didn't work, stay positive you will have a little blastie in there today 

I was thinking maybe sunday 6dp5dt but I might get too scared by then, how about you? xx


----------



## lizzie78

:hugs: Mrs W I know what you mean but remember mine were only 3dts and hopefully one of them is still clinging on. What I have learnt so far about IVF is that actually the odd pessimistic day doesnt have any effect on the outcome. Someone told while i was in my tww that the result of a positive thought lasts 3 times longer than a negative one so you can afford to have some negative ones every now and then and relax knowing your positive ones are still in credit ;) We are only human and have been/are on a cocktail of drugs so its very difficult to feel optimistic all the time. Its also difficult not to measure yourself by other peoples cycles but try not to as much as you can, we really are all different so what equals success for one of us wouldnt necessarily be the same outcome for another. This could be the best way for you to get your BFP :kiss:

Bump - good luck today :)

Jaybo - i agree with Star, I'd take injections over waiting any day of the week and twice on Sundays!:wacko: It's great that you and DH are talking about adoption though and seem to be on the same page about things. Its so much harder is one of you violently disagrees on one of these sensitive topics. When is your first clinic appointment?

BMW - looking forward to your update today :thumbup: glad the PI0 injection wasnt too bad too!

Star - Aurora had a cold in her tww and someone told her that actually it can help implantation as your body is busy with the cold and doesnt have time to worry about the embie(s)/blast(s). I'm sure she will be able to give you the more scientific explanation! All that said, I hope the cold buggers off soon and leaves you able to enjoy being PUPO at long last :hugs:

First - how are you doing today, so sorry I cant remember, when is EC?

Amy hope you are feeling a bit better today? 

CMo - how is being PUPO? If you re keeping away from the boards for your mental health :winkwink: I hope all is going well x

ILT how are you? Can I be cheeky and ask you when your morning sickness kicked in please and whether you had a sort of rtavel sickness before you started actually being sick?

Aurora - hows tricks hon?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Afm not much to report. Openedn a new box of clexane last night to find the robbing eejits who had filled the box (presumably at the manufacturers?) have only put 5 not 10 syringes full in there. havent had the guts to ring my clinic about it as i'm scared ill get the nurse who was horrid to me last week. I'm guessing there isnt anything that they can do anyway. It leaves me with just enough to get to my scan date plus two doses so as long as i dont mess any up between now and then it should be ok i guess. Felt sick all day yesterday :happydance: although less so so far today so hoping that is good news for my bean(s).


----------



## star25

yay for feeling sick lizzie! thank you for the advice on the cold, its made me feel better, what a pain about the clexane though. I had trouble after ivf in oct as my cetrotide didn't get delivered that I needed to keep the ohss at bay, these things don't help our nerves! xx


----------



## CMo

Hey Lizzie I'm good thanks, still here! Can't help but google constantly which will drive me crazy!

When is your scan?


I know what you mean about not comparing to other people but I can't help feel I'm onto a looser here. Think I had it in my head that I would transfer 2 embryos but they only let me do one. I just can't believe that I would ever be lucky enough for one to work, especially first time even though it was a perfect embryo.

And.... My best friend went through her 1st icsi in oct which unfortunately didn't work and my cycle is so similar to hers. First we're both best friends, both male factor (although mine is due to DH having a vasectomy so can be explained), we both got 4 eggs, both transferred 1 embryo in day 3 and I was on holiday when she got her negative results and she'll be on holiday when I get my results. It's like we're going through exactly the same thing just roles reversed. Just can't help but think mines will end the same as hers!


----------



## star25

sorry to hear your friends didn't work cmo,I don't think I'm feeling either positive or negative at the moment, I'm leaning towards positive but just don't want to get my hopes up too much. You have every chance of this working though so many success stories, a lot of them on this thread, chin up your little one will be snuggling in nicely xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,

Thanks for all your well wishes. I'm now home and officially PUPO with a grade 5AB blast. Transfer went really well and they said a few times that our embie was beautiful which was reassuring. Just doesn't feel real. 

Was so excited about some time off and had loads of ideas to keep busy and distracted but I just can't get motivated! Just want to sit on the couch all day but I'm not convinced that's the best idea for blood flow lol! 

Star - I've got a late afternoon stroll booked in for DH's return from work!

Congrats cmo, Mrs w and star on being PUPO! We're in this 2ww together.

Beneath, great news on so many eggs! Hope you're resting well and fingers crossed for a great fert report today x

Hi to everyone, I'm definitely not keeping up with what stage everyone is at! :(

Right, do I make some lunch or clean some windows??


----------



## star25

bumpsparkle :happydance::happydance::happydance:

now we're all pupo together!

what a great grade too, have you got a picture? ill try and post mine later

I would go for the lunch, I'm so unmotivated too but at the same time already so bored, so far today I've had a cuppa, bnb, fed the dog, bnb,had breakfast, bnb, emptied dishwasher, bnb, spoke to dh, more bnb, put the stew on, now im here for yet more bnb!
I definitely need to go for that walk and get some blood flowing and stop the dog whining!


----------



## lizzie78

CMo totally get why you feel like that but honestly this is your IVF Medded up virtual friend telling you it doesnt matter how you feel about it it really wont make a difference. I really hope you get a bfp that surprises the heck out of you :kiss: My scan isnt until 23rd which im quite glad about, it gives me longer to stay in my little bubble before anything can be shown to be wrong or worth worrying about - does that make me weird??

Bump woohoo for PUPO congrats :happydance: And er...lunch obviously! Could you make some for me too please as my meeting overan at lunchtime so the next time i am free to get something is at 5:30 :( Poor minnie or mo will be starving!


----------



## BethK

Hope everyone is doing well!

Congrats to all the new PUPO's!

Unfortunately we lost ours. Shocked as we saw the heartbeat last week, but today there was nothing :(

Will be trying again as I made a promise to my DD.


----------



## FirstTry

There was so much I wanted to say when I was reading all of your updates, but I've forgotten mostly everything!

Jaybo: I hope you guys find peace in whatever decision you make. You will become parents one way or another!

For PUPO ladies feeling unsure: PMA is not required for a BFP! What will be, will be. Good luck :thumbup:

AFM, we'll be transferring one grade AB chromosomally-normal embryo tomorrow afternoon! I'm going to have one last cocktail tonight, as I'm hoping it will be my last until late November :)


----------



## star25

hi beth, so sorry to hear that, sending you big hugs xxx

first, great news, even bigger pupo party! xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beth, really sorry to hear your news. Glad to hear you'll be trying again x

First, great about transfer 2mrw! Remind me, will that be a day 3 or 5 transfer?

Lillie, hope you managed to get some lunch before your meeting!

Star, your post made me giggle, so sounds like me lol! I decided to clean a few windows (listening to songs on spotify helped with the motivation). Resting now with lunch and watching neighbours (the program not stalking my neighbours hehe!) I'm already worrying if I've overdone it within just a few hours of transfer!) It's going to be a loooong 9 days at this rate!


----------



## star25

bumpsparkle, I know I'm already so bored! will you test before Thursday?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Well, the honest answer is I don't know! I've always tested before from 7dp3dt's (chemical showed 8dp3dt, and stark whites on 2nd cycle). I told myself I wouldn't test early this time as I don't want to feel miserable for extra days if it's bfn, however, I've ordered frers so I could test from 6dp5dt (Mon) just in case I change my mind. I was a real poas addict before but not sure I can handle it this time. You said you'll be testing from Sun right?

The consultant told me today that implantation should take place around 24 to 48 hours after transfer, so not long now until your blast will be settling in! :)

P.s. they also told me the other day that their latest success rates for FET's have been released and it's a 46% success rate!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oh man. I am super behind on the thread. Will try to catch up with the rest later. 

Beth, again. I am so sorry for your loss and glad to hear that you are trying again. :hugs:

Lizzie, I got sick really early on. It started with mild nausea that starts in the morning then went away for a couple of hours then start again in the afternoon and went away at night. I think it starts on my OTD, which was 9dp5dt. Then, the nausea picked up a week later after that to almost 24 hours. A couple of days after I hit 6 weeks, it went up another level. Then it recently just got worse than ever. I hope that makes sense :D. At the beginning, car rides made me sick also. I did puke while driving at one point and puking while DH was driving too. Just make sure to keep lots of plastic bags in your car where you can reach them immediately!

Congrats to all of the PUPO ladies!! I can't wait to squint at test sticks!! 

BMW, great egg #s. Now waiting for fertilization report :coffee:. 

Hi to everyone else. I'll catch up in a bit :).


----------



## Mrs W 11

Beth I'm so sorry :hugs: be kind to yourself lovely. I'm glad you are going to try again, 3rd time lucky, like with your dd. I completely understand that commitment to have a sibling for your first child, we will get there. Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo -- Thanks, hun! Besides the extreme nerves this morning, I am actually feeling really well. Hope you are doing well <3

MrsW -- Don't feel like the underdog, hun! It can work for you just as much as it can for someone transferring a blast. What's meant to be will be!

Bumpsparkle -- Yayyyy you're PUPO! 

First -- wooohoo transfer tomorrow! So exciting.

Beth -- I am so so so sorry :hugs:


Hii to everyone else I missed. I am (un)patiently waiting for my fert report. The wait is torturous!! I even feel like I am going to throw up from the anxiety! lol Am I the only one left now to transfer??? 

Just want to give all you girls a virtual hug :hugs: :hugs: This process can really be so hard not only physically, but emotionally. Luckily, we all have each other on here to give each other support! Chin up, ladies!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry to hear this, Beth :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Glad you have a plan for next steps.


----------



## FirstTry

Bump: it's an FET of a 5 day blast. 

I plan to start :test:ing 4 days after transfer! I think the success rate for a PGS normal embryo is 60-70%. I am so confident that this is going to work, that I will be devastated if it doesn't. Probably not the best way for me to start out :blush:


----------



## beneathmywing

Got THE call --- 8 EMBIES!!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

Yay, BMW, that is awesome!!! My DS came from a batch of 8 :)


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Yay, BMW, that is awesome!!! My DS came from a batch of 8 :)

Yay!!!! =)


----------



## FirstTry

I forgot who was asking about the rate of chromosomal abnormalities in embryos of people with normal chromosomes. Anyway, I just read this:

"Aneuploidy occurs in approximately 20% of cleavage-stage human embryos. It also occurs in 45% of cleavage-stage embryos taken from patients with advanced maternal age (AMA; >36 years) " (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3169679/)

There's also a graph here: https://www.advancedfertility.com/preimplantation_genetic_diagnosis.htm

Aneuploidy is when the embryo has too many (e.g., trisomies) or too few (e.g., monosomies) chromosomes. Some trisomies can result in a live birth (e.g., trisomy 21 is Down Syndrome), but most will not. I don't think monosomies can create a baby. They will miscarry.

So, if you have recurrent pregnancy loss, genetic testing of the embryos might help, but no guarantees. And here in the US, it costs an extra $5k.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Beth, oh my goodness, I am so sorry. I can't imagine what you are feeling. Lots of love to you.

Everyone else, sorry, I'm so busy at work but thinking of you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CMo

Beth I'm so sorry, sending u all hugs

BMW what a fantastic number of embies! Well done!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath that's awesome! Sounds like you could be on track for a 5 day transfer :) x Grow embies grow!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Great news BMW! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Beneath that's awesome! Sounds like you could be on track for a 5 day transfer :) x Grow embies grow!


Yeah, the nurse said we will do a 5-day!


----------



## star25

Beneath thats brilliant news! Sending hugs back your way xx

Bumpsparkle, I'm thinking either sat or sun, dh said Mon but then if its bfn I'll be more upset than if o get a bfn at the weekend so might just start early lol

46% is great, thank you for finding that out, I didnt know it started implanting that soon, I have been googling to see the stages but then I suppose it differs depending on the embryo, they said it was starting to hatch before transfer so thought that would continue today bit maybe it's attached and starting to get comfy!


----------



## CMo

Ladies my stomach totally feels the way it does just before af starts, u know that dull cramping feeling! I'm only 1dpt so it's obviously nothing to do with that but surely it's too early for af?? Mind you my cycle is so messed up that af could appear anytime. Any thoughts?


----------



## star25

Hi cmo, I'm not sure, I'm worried cos I'm not feeling anything! Either way I'm sure we're fine and it's all normal, it could be from progesterone and from the transfer, all the poking about, try not to worry, easier said than done I know 

Is anyone else having big side effects of progesterone cos I'm not really? Just achy boobs a bit but no cramping? Xx


----------



## CMo

I've just got the crampy feeling. How are you taking your progesterone? Mine are vaginal pessaries (lovely). Keep hoping I'm getting the whole lot in and not messing it up!


----------



## star25

Mine are the same, I keep thinking the same thats why I'm worrying that I havent got cramps, I'm sure thats what yours are from xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star I've just got sore boobs too. Are you taking utogestren? I find it really hard to use, so often because the tablet is hollow the pessary stick just makes an indent into the tablet so it comes back out in the pessary again. So annoying. No cramps here either though.


----------



## amoreamy

cmo- I've had heavy feeling and cramping since retrieval if it helps. I know I have fluid in my ovaries and my stomach is getting bigger, I look four months pregnant! I have mild/moderate ohss though :shrug:

Hi and much love and best wishes to everyone! I am absolutely zonked today so I'm so sorry for the lack of personal replies! I am feeling a little more positive today, and all your love is making it much easier. I am currently addicted to salty foods, has anyone had this? Chocolate and sweet stuff looks awful to me right now! Really weird.

Beth, I am so so sorry for your news. My thoughts go out to you. Take your time, much love :hugs:

Beneath, that's incredible! I bet you're over the moon!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Beth I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm glad you aren't giving up yet but that must have come as an awful shock?

First - good luck for tomorrow afternoon, enjoy that cocktail tonight girl!

BMW that is an awesome number :) :) :)

No lunch for me as the canteen has shut now im out of meetings. Scrounged a pack of maltesers and not surprisingly i feel sick lol. Hope i havent done any damage to my bean by not feeding it for the day? Just wishing the colleague im staying with would hurry up and pack up so we can go home. I tend to get in several hours earlier than her in the morning so i'm ready for logging off and going to bed now!


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks everyone! The more excited I get, the more nervous I get! Now I cant wait for the 3-day update on Thursday!! Eeek


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I had cramps for a whole week on and off after the transfer. A few times, it felts more like jabs than cramps. 

Amor, I am the same way. Don't really care for sweets! 

BMW, awesome fertilization report!!! wohhoo. A few more days and you'll be PUPO too. 

Lizzie, I learned to put small snacks in my purse. Granola bars mostly. So I don't starve. Once your stomach is empty, your nausea is going to get worse.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Cmo, I had cramps for a whole week on and off after the transfer. A few times, it felts more like jabs than cramps.
> 
> Amor, I am the same way. Don't really care for sweets!
> 
> BMW, awesome fertilization report!!! wohhoo. A few more days and you'll be PUPO too.
> 
> Lizzie, I learned to put small snacks in my purse. Granola bars mostly. So I don't starve. Once your stomach is empty, your nausea is going to get worse.

Can't wait! =)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Not a lot of progesterone symptoms here either, mainly sore boobs and getting hungry more often. Felt crampy after transfer but that's probably just from all the poking. 

Cmo, I've definitely had cramping before on progesterone tho so your cramping could easily be that or implantation, yay!


----------



## MoBaby

Bump! Congrats!

Beth so sorry about your mc :( it's so unfair.


----------



## MoBaby

First good luck tomorrow!
BMW yay for 5 day transfer!

My hysteroscopy was today. I was totally awake! It wasn't bad; only discomfort with cervical block. But he did find some scar tissue near my Fallopian tube which he said would interfer with implantation so that's most likely what happened with my cycle. Removed the tissue and I'm all set to go. Natural Fet planned for next cycle with 2 embryos transferred. Re said I'm the boss so im making an executive decision!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Go Mo! Sounds very positive for next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Aurora CHK

CMo, I'm 14dp5dt and still blindsided by cramps - I woke with the pain last night and was convinced I'd be waking up to AF but no sign still, whew. Bit worried tbh but can't do anything about it!


----------



## star25

mobaby, that sounds like a great plan, how exciting!

mrs w, im using the crinone vaginal pessary, its annoying though as its in a white tube so I put my phone light behind it in the dark to check all the gel is at the end and to check after its gone, such a pain but hopefully will be all worth it!

still not feeling anything but makes me feel better im not the only one without cramps, I just wish I could feel something happening but I keep forgetting I'm only 2dp5dt, last night though I did have 2 occasions of a slight poking pain low down on right side and twinges really low in my (sorry for tmi) pubic area so I'm trying to stay positive and say this was my little one attaching ready to implant, however slight or short it was!

hope everyone is well today and Lizzie I'd take ilt's advice, can't have you going hungry (even though I love maltesers and was eating too many last night!)


----------



## CMo

Morning ladies

Mo all sounding very positive for next cycle!

Star that's the same gel I'm using and I'm having the same problems trying to make sure it's all out the tube! Bloody fiddly things!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Morning all! Sorry to be so crappy atm, work is so busy I can't really post cxx


----------



## star25

morning to you too ladies, hope your day gets better aurora :) xx

cmo, a couple of times theres a bit left in the tube like a tiny bit that I still try and squeeze out but by the then the end wont really squeeze, im sure were fine though xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I worry the same with the crinone. I squeeze the end for the initial "squirt" (yuck) then remove it a little and squeeze again further down the tube. There's sometimes a little left but not easy to get it out of the tube once the initial squeeze is done (gross gross gross!)

Woken up with really bad backache today but that may be coz our mattress needs turning. Job for dh later!

Mo - positive news and great that you have a plan!

First - good luck for transfer today!


----------



## star25

I had a back ache too early hours and a little bit now, probably from all the sitting around ive been doing! x


----------



## lizzie78

CMo, Star, bump that gel sounds horrible! Backache can be a good sign though as it's related to your uterus. I had backache a lot in my tww - FX'd!

xxx


----------



## star25

ooh that's interesting lizzie , I just want to feel something to keep my positivity up and feeling good about it today xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks lizzie! x


----------



## MoBaby

Star there will be a small amount of the crinone left behind. They've recently changed the applicator. It was like a puff on the bottom of a stick a d now it's like a tampon applicator- two pieces you snap together to shoot the gel up there. The new applicator is so much easier.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Agree with Lizzie! Backache = good sign. I remember my BBs felt so sore the first few days after transfer but I think it was because my body was adjusting to PIO. About a week later, it was still sore but not too painful. 

Sorry for the lack of individual reply ladies. This thread is moving a bit fast this week. 

First, good luck today :hugs:

Mo, so happy to see you back and glad that you have an awesome plan in place!

waiting to see pee sticks :coffee:

Hi everyone else :wave:.


----------



## amoreamy

Mmm that crinone sounds lovely ha! Although it hasn't all been plain sailing with the pessaries so I'm in no place to talk!!

Mo - It sounds like you have a great plan in place, lots of positivity which is awesome news :)

First - good luck for your transfer today!

Lizzie, I'm all over tww wait symptoms! Was yours specifically lower back pain?

Aurora - don't worry, sometimes they aren't enough hours in the day. You need to put yourself first right now :)

Sorry, I feel like I'm doing a really bad job catching up with everyone at the moment, but I do follow everyone! I love hearing what everyone is up to!

I had a temp dip this morning at 5dp2dt, so equivalent of 7dpo. I'm hoping it's an implantation dip, not that my normal temps have been anything to write home about. I'm hoping they'll go back up tomorrow! Eek!


----------



## star25

Thank you for the info mobaby, tablets would be so much easier xx

Hi, Ilt, you're right this thread is moving a bit quicker now, all the action happening at once lol, hope you're doing well xx

First, hope transfer has gone well today xx


----------



## star25

ooh amore were both 7dpo today, hope the temp dip was implantation dip, have you got any other symptoms?
The only other thing I had today was my dogs tuna smelt gross this morning and worse than usual and I've normally got a bad sense of smell and a cold, I know its too early and I'm just symptom spotting but it gives me something to do!


----------



## lizzie78

oh gosh its so nice to see you all symptom spotting!!

So to answer Amy I think, i had lower back stiffness in the days after ET (remember i was a 3dt not a 5 dt) and then it developed into lower back cramp/achyness which panicked me as thats always a sign of AF for me. I actually think it was a sign that my uterus was trying to do its thing. I had stomach cramps that I could feel sort of rippling across my tummy on the morning of the equivalent to 8dpo adn then not much other than general crampiness for a few days. Started to feel sort of seasick, dizzy at around 10dpo which ahsnt left me and had 3 very sharp stomach cramps on the evening of 12 dpo. All that said, it was easeir for me to notice because i didnt have EC this time. If I hadnt been a FET i would have put a lot of that down to the EC. I also had a dreadful migraine one day around 8 dpo i think. Have one today too so hoping that my bean is ok because thats something else that can be a sign of AF for me. Hoping its just the hormones surging instead.

So hard but keep your chins up ladies xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks Lizzie, appreciate you sharing your symptoms. I'm definitely feeling some cramping and backache and you're right, I previously would have put that down to ec but as this is a FET I'm wondering if it's more! x


----------



## star25

Thank you lizzie that really helps, mines a fet too and I haven't really had much symptoms from the progesterone so I'm more likely to think anything I feel is a good sign, just got a couple of seconds twinges in my groin again and back still a bit achy, please let them be good signs! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

lizzie have you tested again since your OTD? Headaches are common pregnancy symptoms :)

Star keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## amoreamy

Ooh star, I didn't realise! Yes we can! Thanks Lizzie, it's really handy hearing yours. I remember (back in the day ha) on ttc boards ladies would get their bfps and graduate to the first trimester and not look back, so you didn't always get to hear the success story symptoms!

My main things have been salty food cravings, I'm completely put off by a lot of my normal foods. The smell thing definitely. Things like my face wipes I ue just smell so strong to me all of a sudden. Yesterday and today I have had vertigo style dizziness, the kind that if you don't sit down you're going to fall over, and the implantation dip.
Other than that, the cramping and tiredness I'm just putting down to recovery.

Fingers crossed for you bump!


----------



## star25

They sound like promising signs amore, fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## lizzie78

Thanks mo that's reassuring to hear as no I'm trying to stay away from tests as they scare me now lol xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey lovelies! 

I've got lower back ache as well today so I feel,a bit better knowing you guys have it too. I was wondering if it could be progesterone linked? For me, it's usually a bad sign that af is on the way soon but it seems a bit early for that and I always assumed my lower back ache and short luteal phase were caused by low progesterone. Who knows. Ooh lizzie just read it is usually a bad sign for you but was good this cycle so that's good news!! 

Star and bump I wonder how come we don't all have the same progesterone. They did tell me the utogestren was new. Anyway tmi..... But loads of it has been leaking out today and I haven't had it as bad before. Not sure if I'm coughing it out as got an awful cough! Ahhh the glamour! 

Mo that's all sounds great! So glad you are almost ready to go again!! 

First I hope et went well today and you are resting up! 

I have so many odd symptoms at the moment but I'm chalking them all down to the progesterone and high hormone levels as I'm only 4dp2dt. My blast should be hatching today!! Anyway I've got dull lower back ache, mild crampy aches, thirsty, lots of seeing due to drinking so much water and sensitive teeth. Oh ladies the teeth!!!!!! Has anyone got/had this?? I literally cannot brush my teeth and today I had to give up eating an apple as they were so sensitive. Googled it and it seems yep it's progesterone. Sent hubby to buy sensodyne and hoping it works or I won't be cleaning my teeth for at least the next week!!! 

Who is testing early and when are you going to test?!


----------



## beneathmywing

I cant wait to start symptom spotting with you girls!!! :dance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Won't be long beneath!! Is your embie update tomorrow? X


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> Won't be long beneath!! Is your embie update tomorrow? X

Yes =)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ooh I never knew about teeth and progesterone but I've had that this month !


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mrs w, hopefully it's a good sign we've all got backache!

I'm still on the crinone becoz I ordered it back sept/oct time for my fresh cycle but only using it now due to that cycle being a freeze all. I have heard from a friend who did a Jan cycle that they were now using a new type of progesterone. I think star might be in the same situation from Oct? I had quite a bit of leakage this morning, some tinged with pink which I'm hoping just comes from an irritated cervix from transfer. The things we put up with!!

First, hope transfer went well today
Beneath, fingers crossed for 2mrw's update!

At the moment, I don't think I'll be testing early, but with my poas history I'm likely to cave on Mon (6dp5dt)!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Mrs w, hopefully it's a good sign we've all got backache!
> 
> I'm still on the crinone becoz I ordered it back sept/oct time for my fresh cycle but only using it now due to that cycle being a freeze all. I have heard from a friend who did a Jan cycle that they were now using a new type of progesterone. I think star might be in the same situation from Oct? I had quite a bit of leakage this morning, some tinged with pink which I'm hoping just comes from an irritated cervix from transfer. The things we put up with!!
> 
> First, hope transfer went well today
> Beneath, fingers crossed for 2mrw's update!
> 
> At the moment, I don't think I'll be testing early, but with my poas history I'm likely to cave on Mon (6dp5dt)!!


Thank!

The PIO isn't the funnest even though it's not so bad so far, but the Crinone was pretty yucky!! For some reason, I always got AF 2-3 days early on Crinone too. I feel like maybe my body just didn't absorb it well, I don't know, so I am kind of glad I'm on PIO this time even though I didn't want to be! lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Omg aurora isn't it awful?! For me it's like nails down a blackboard, physically can't clean my teeth!! X


----------



## lizzie78

My teeth are the same! I thought it was just me lol xxx


----------



## FirstTry

I'm just heading home now. Must have been the last transfer of the day. I'm PUPO!!!

It went well and I did acupuncture before and after. The only imperfect part was that only 85-90% of the cells in the blastocyst survived the thaw. I think it was 95% with my DS. Oh well, hoping s/he is a fighter and is able to latch on and thrive!

Does anyone know what 85-90% cell survival means for success rates?


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Girls finally making it to collection tomoz, so excited to finally feel some relieve from these follies and they growth. 2days ago I had 12 at the desired size and 5 not too far behind. In comparison to only 5 follies last try. So hoping for lots more little eggs then my 2 last go. 

Am I officially the last to collection? Feels like iv been undergoing this cycle for ages. 

Congrats to those that have now officially became pupo and looking forward to all the BFPS


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck!!


----------



## amoreamy

Good luck with collection 19!

Congratulations on being pupo first!!

Beneath, I'm looking forward to your news tomorrow :)

Mrs W the teeth thing is a new one on me, but I've had no experience with progesterone. I hope the new toothpaste works for you!

My temp went back up and higher than before so I'm hoping my chart turns triphasic :)


----------



## lizzie78

19 - good luck today!! :happydance:

First - PUPO - yay!! Sorry I dont know about survival rates my clinic didnt give me that sort of information. If it didnt have a good chance though I wouldnt have thought they would have transferred it? Or would at least have warned you. I say try not to think about it (Leave Dr google alone!!) and enjoy being PUPO :kiss:

Hope everyone else is ok?

Day 3 of this horrid headache for me - please please dont let it be AF trying to break through the Progesterone xxx


----------



## CMo

19 good luck today. It'll be over before u know it.

First congrats on being pupo!

Lizzie sorry about the headaches. When is your scan?

I've still got cramps going on! I totally know I'm out even at this stage. Just feels like torture having to wait another whole week!!


----------



## star25

First congratulations on being pupo!! when is otd? I'm not sure on the percentage but it still sounds good and I bet he/she is a strong little one xx

Mrs W, I am the same as bumpsparkle, I've still got my crinone from Octobers ivf, the doctor did ask if I was taking the one you were on and I must have just looked a bit confused at him because Claire the nurse answered for me and said I was on crinone, thank god because I started to panic I wasn't taking something I should have been!
sensitive teeth sound horrid, I haven't had that, going back to the lower back ache, which I haven't even got anymore, I usually get it the day before af so it would have been early for me to get it. xx

Bumpsparkle, the pink tinge is likely from transfer or the crinone, I'm getting so impatient now but as time goes on I'm also getting more anxious. xx

Beneath, good luck for embie update today! xx

Lizzie, hope the headache goes away, sure its all those lovely hormones racing around your body causing it, sending hugs xx

Amore, great news on the temps! any other symptoms? xx

Ilt, hope you and babies are well, looking forward to next scan! xx

Cmo, how are you? any symptom spotting yet? xx

mobaby, hope you are well and times goes quick so you can start soon xx

Aurora, hope all is well with you and little one too xx

comfy, libby, still thinking of you both xx

Afm, not really feeling a lot, couple of tiny tiny twinges yesterday but that's it, nothing today, I just want to feel more! xx


----------



## star25

sorry 19 didn't see your post on next page, hope all goes well today and you will soon be feeling relieved xx


----------



## CMo

Star just got the constant cramping going on. I just know af is going to show her ugly head and that I'm out.


----------



## star25

ohh no cmo its too early to tell that, lots of ladies get cramping, from reading the success thread it looks like the ladies either had cramping as their main symptom or some had none at all and didn't feel anything any different which I'm trying to focus on, keep positive xx


----------



## amoreamy

cmo, like star says it's usually the main symptom people state after getting their bfp. Chin up lovely xx

Ladies, I'm actually feeling quite worried today. Once I got up I saw that my tummy has gone down quite a lot, and then I got some quite extreme dizziness. I still feel dizzy now. Has anyone heard of this? Shall I ring my clinic?


----------



## star25

amore, I also noticed a lot of ladies other main symptom was dizziness so could be a good thing, if you're concerned though phone the clinic for reassurance xx


----------



## FirstTry

Twinges, cramps, and dizziness were my symptoms with both my BFPs! Have any of you ladies tested at home?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Amore, I've heard dizziness can be a good thing. I had it with my chemical along with heartburn that I rarely suffer from so defo looking out for that one! (altho had heartburn night of transfer and dh was laughing at me saying it was too early lol!)

Cmo, cramps are definitely not a bad sign! Were you a fresh or FET cycle? You're otd is nxt Fri isn't it? 

Beneath, fingers crossed for today. Let us know what they say.

Afm, backache a little better than y'day at the moment (altho dh did turn the mattress last night). Some quite uncomfortable cramping y'day evening which would have sent me reaching for hot water bottle if it had been a normal month. I didn't sit down much y'day as was trying to keep busy and circulation up so was kicking myself that maybe I'd overdone it :(


----------



## star25

bumpsparkle, I'm sure you haven't overdone it, I went for a walk yesterday and some of the sand was really sinking down so I worried I was trudging too hard lol, then went to b and q and got loads of wallpaper and paint and worried I'd done too much so just resting today xx

First, I haven't tested yet as only 3dp5dt although its tempting, would be more tempting if I actually had some symptoms though grr! xx


----------



## CMo

Bump I was a fresh cycle and yeah test next fri, the dreaded fri 13th!

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I know I'm just acting crazy, think it's because I've always been convinced my first cycle wouldn't work. Poor DH looked crushed this morning when I told him the cramps felt like af cramps!


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you ladies. I just spoke to the nurse but she was super vague, saying all the normal things like did I stand up too quickly or not had enough to eat and drink etc. She basically couldn't give me any certainties, which I understand, but because I feel okay otherwise she didn't think it was anything to do with the treatment. It was quite difficult to get across just how intense it is without sounding melodramatic! A bit frustrating, as my dh is really annoyed with me for not just bedresting for two weeks, so he;s blaming me for trying to do too much. I can't win!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies, my daily sneaky check-in whilst at work! 

Exciting times with all the PUPO-ness and symptom spotting! It's so annoying that there are so few symptoms which mean PG that aren't also associated with progesterone :growlmad: 
I think everyone is in with a brill chance and I can't wait to see all those lovely double-lines. To help everyone (ie me :blush:) keep up, how does everyone feel about putting their OTD and number/grade/days in their sig? Eg mine would have been '2 grade-B 5-day blasts transferred on 17/2. Otd 02/03.' Just a thought! :haha:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Aurora, updated my Sig for ya! ;-)

Cmo, it's likely that you're still getting cramps and twinges from ec as well. You've been through a lot so things are likely to still be unsettled.

Any other PUPO ladies talking to their embies and feeling totally nuts lol?!


----------



## star25

I did yesterday bumpsparkle and kept looking at the little pic willing it to stay in there! 
Dh asked if I felt any different and I felt guilty saying no, I know it's too early though and some dont get any signs so have to remember that xx

Aurora, I'll add my grade xx


----------



## amoreamy

Bumpsparkle said:


> Aurora, updated my Sig for ya! ;-)
> 
> Cmo, it's likely that you're still getting cramps and twinges from ec as well. You've been through a lot so things are likely to still be unsettled.
> 
> Any other PUPO ladies talking to their embies and feeling totally nuts lol?!

All the time!! :blush:


----------



## FirstTry

My otd is 14dp5dt, which is ridiculous. With my DS, I got my regular doctor to do a beta at 7dp5dt when I saw him about another thing. I will likely do the same again if I have good results with FRER. 

So, I plan to start POAS either on 3 or 4dp5dt. Today is 1dp5dt.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, I am still stalking. But the thread is moving so fast, not really sure on what to comment on hahahaha. 

First, congrats PUPO!!!! 

19, good luck today. 

BMW, any news on the little embies? 

Star, Bump, Amore, Cmo, and Mrs W hang in there! I remember lots of cramps, backache, a bit on insomnia, night sweat, sore BBs, and feeling like I was about to come down with fever during my TWW. Anyone is planning to test soon?


----------



## lizzie78

Amore I had a lot of dizziness. Actually felt like I was on the deck of a ship going up and down. Hopefully it's a good sign xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Got my update!!

So the nurse said by today they like to see the embies at 5 cell or more so theres:

2- 8 cell
2- 7 cell
2- 6 cell
2- 4 cell

But she said not to get discouraged about the 4 cell, because they can still catch up!! Keep growing embies!!! Making mama proud


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Great news beneath! So is transfer on Sat? Eeeeek!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

That's an awesome news BMW! You have at least 6 ready for Saturday. Yaay :D.


----------



## beneathmywing

Yep, Saturday it is! They are going to call me later on today with a time.


----------



## amoreamy

first, star, bump, thank you! Lizzie thank you so much, that's really reassuring! I really pray it's a good sign! 

Ilt, I got a nice big twinge today too and my bb are starting to ache. It's making me think about when I can test. My otd is the 16th which would be the equivalent of 19dpo! I'm thinking maybe around the 10th so 11dp2dt.

Beneath, your results are amazing! You must be over the moon :)


----------



## star25

First that is ages away, wont be long before your testing though! Xx

Amore, all sounds good for you xx

Bmw, yay! Theyre already making you proud, such good news xx

Ilt, it is hard to keep up but glad your sticking with us, hopefully we can all be bump buddies then xx

Afm, only thing to spot is tiredness, really tired just had a doze but could put that down to the cold but it's all ive got so I'm taking it!


----------



## star25

Ilt, I might test sat ill be 5dp5dt so if it's negative it's early enough that I'm still in with a chance but will satisfy my need to poas as I nearly peed on an opk this morning but managed to stop myself before I went completely insane :blush:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I am patiently waiting for everyone to get their BFPs so we can all be bump buddies :D. I haven't joined any pregnancy thread yet and not inclined to. I mean they are all a nice ladies but I love my ladies here :).

Amore, big twinge is good! I think I have a few of those. 

Star, OPK!!! hahahaah. Have you test to see if the trigger is out of your system yet?


----------



## CMo

BMW that's an excellent report! Some really good embie there and hopefully some to freeze. You can be sure your baby is in that lot!

Aurora great idea - I'll update my signature!

And yes....I'm another one that talks to my wee embaby constantly lol

So.....a wee bit positive news, just phoned hospital to check on our other wee embies and 1 of them made it to day 5 to be frozen!! Takes a bit of heat of us knowing we've got another shot if needed before having to do a whole new cycle! And I'm thinking, they put the best quality embryo back in so I'm hoping if my poorer quality one has made it to blast then hopefully the wee one they've put back is thriving!!


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies, just dropping in to see how everyone is doing. :wave:

Beth  so sorry to read about your loss :hugs: I hope you are doing ok, I'm glad you feel positive about having another go.

Congrats to everyone that is pupo - gosh this thread is awash of symptoms now, so exciting, and sounding really promising.:bunny: Cant wait till everyone starts testing!

CMo  congrats on your frosty! :cold: great news for the one you have on board too.

BMW  fab fertilisation report and sounds like your embabies are tough as nails! Good luck for transfer on Sat.

19  good luck with your transfer tomorrow! :flower:

Is there anyone left to transfer after that?

Aurora, Lizzy, ILT  hope your beans are doing ok!


----------



## CMo

ILT so glad you're sticking with this thread, we'll all be pregnant soon and can share the whole journey!

Feel like I know you ladies so well, you are sharing the most important journey of my life with me! Just wish we all lived near each other to have a big celebration when it's all over!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, we'll find out today how are the twins progressing. Appt with the OB later today :D. 

Cmo, that's exactly how I feel! Yaayy for little frostie! Hopefully, you won't have to put frostie back for a while :D.


----------



## Jaybo

Oh exciting! Good luck ILT x


----------



## amoreamy

Good luck ilt- let us know how you get on :)

cmo- that's fantastic news! Go blastie!

Hi jaybo! I hope you're doing well :hi:


----------



## star25

Thats lovely ilt, just hope its very Soon! Xx

Cmo, what fantastic news :) xx

Hi jaybo, hope your well xx


----------



## CMo

Hi jaybo how are you doing?


----------



## FirstTry

star25 said:


> Ilt, I might test sat ill be 5dp5dt so if it's negative it's early enough that I'm still in with a chance but will satisfy my need to poas as I nearly peed on an opk this morning but managed to stop myself before I went completely insane :blush:

Not to be a negative Nelly, but I don't suggest testing with OPKs. You usually have a little bit of LH in your blood, so they create a lot of false positives.


----------



## FirstTry

Yay for :cold:, CMo!!!

BMW: awesome report! Soon you'll be PUPO!

Hi Jaybo :wave:


----------



## star25

Thank you first, I managed to stop myself realising it wouldn't actually achieve anything, wish sat would hurry up and get here! X


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies, I'm doing ok thanks just patiently (not) waiting till my appointments start at the end of the month and I can hopefully jump back in again at a new clinic! Never thouht I'd be missing jabbing myself with needles and regular internal examinations! Hahaha :blush: Booked in for some psychotherapy today too so I can hopefully cope with it all a bit better next time too. xx


----------



## lizzie78

BMW those are great updates!

Star - tiredness is good :) So many people dont get any symptoms so dont get discouraged. Random one for you but sicne you're also a FET I wonder if you know. Do you think our embies take a bit longer to do everything because they have been defrosted? In theory i suppose they are back to normal but i just wonder how the freeze and thaw affects the speed that they move through the next stages.

ILT I have nervously dipped my toe into the pregnancy thread waters but its a scary world out there. I kinda want to keep hanging with my IVF ladies, I dont feel like anyone else can get it however lovely they are. Is that mean? Hopefully we will have so many beautiful BFPs over the next few weeks we will be able to have our own little group all the way through. Ooh twin update can't wait!! Do i have to wait until tomorrow morning our time to be able to see it?

CMo - excellent news about your blast for freezing and yes now hopefully its a bit easier to believe the one on board is thriving too :)

HI Jaybo :) How are you? Bit panicky here, think im going to test tomorrow as im worried my bean might have vanished....terrified of testing but hoping it might put my mind at rest.

Hope all of you are hanging in there :)

xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Lizzie, I did read somewhere (not necessarily from an expert!) that sometimes frozen blasts take a little bit longer to implant which can result in bfn's right up until otd but I'm not sure how true that really is as my Dr said to expect implantation to take place within 24 to 48 hours.

I've just remembered that the embryologist did say our blast had shrunk a little from freezing but that it often happens and should just carry on developing. Anyone else had this happen? Feeling a little negative today :(


----------



## star25

Ilt forgot to say I didnt have trigger as fet xx

Lizzie, I think I have read somewhere that fets can take longer but not sure of its scientifically true or not, im trying to stay positive that no symptoms can also be good, I always get bad cramps and can be up to a week before af so I'm thinking lack of can be good for once, I have just had an episode of diarrhoea though, so sorry for the tmi! Could be a sign though as was out the blue xx
I'm sure your test will still be positive tomorrow baby beans will be growing strong


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ILT - looking forward to an update on the twins in the morning! x


----------



## star25

Posted same time bump lol, mine shrunk too, embryologist said ot would expand again it just cos its fone from minus 190 to 37 degrees so its normal, I must have looked confused at my pocket because it didnt look like I thought it would but she said it would expand back to fill the circle 
I'm feeling less positive today than yesterday but I think it's cos I thought I would wake up feeling more but then it should only be starting to implant today so I shouldn't expect miracles already! Xx


----------



## star25

At my pic not my pocket!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Minus 190! Blimey our children will either be great with the cold or hate it lol!! Thanks for sharing star, makes me feel that it is normal after all. Who did your transfer? I had Dr Brook and reckon he's great.

I think it gets harder to stay positive as the days tick by but try not to worry about symptoms as they mess with your head. Even if you had loads at this point it's likely to only be the progesterone. When you're pregnant you won't believe you didn't just enjoy not having any symptoms whilst you still could lol!

Easier said than done though as I'm sat wondering whether increased cm is good or bad at this point....*sigh*


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Made me chuckle picturing you looking at your pocket in a confused way!!


----------



## CMo

Oooh jaybo tell me about your psychotherapy? What a great thing to get you in the right frame of mind xx


----------



## Jaybo

CMo, she's a therapist who specialises in working with women with infertility - I'm not quite sure what to expect, but I thought it couldn't hurt! I couldn't make an appointment untill the beginning of April, but I'll let you know how it goes!

haha Star i was also wondering why you were staring at your pocket in confusion!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle I had hammed tijiani, hr done my EC too and is lovely
I agree even if I had symptoms I would be worried they were just progesterone! X


----------



## Jaybo

Lizzy I'm sure your bean's hanging on in there! How long left now until your scan? Sorry I've lost track!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well iv had 6 eggs collected and gee was it painful.... I feel maybe they should have gave me more sedation but hey all done with now, had a panic moment mind they said they required me to go for a wee before they could allow me to go and I got up to to and got told to sit back down. Only bloody bleeding. Its a pain and I'm worried this is going to affect getting to transfer now, or adleast have an effect on my lining. But other then that I'm feeling pretty tip top x


----------



## CMo

19 - 6 eggs is fantastic! Sorry your in pain. I was completely out of it during collection but sore after I woke up. Was really sore the first night but it's gradually settled. I bled a little too, well there was blood on the pad on the bed when I got up and a wee bit when I wiped but it didn't last so hopefully you'll be the same. Hope your resting up now. Looking forward to fert report 2mo xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Hoping so, good to hear someone else bled too and it didn't last long. I'm looking forward to tomoz too atm I'm just so sleepy and last time that was the case for 2days. I actually missed their call last time and had to ring them back up x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, oh yay. That's even better then!

Lizzie, I totally understand what you mean. I don't think it's mean. I mean it's a fact. We all go through crazy amount of hormones, injections, worries about follicle numbers, then worries about fertilization reports, then worry about implantation. Other ladies who got BFP naturally just need to have sex to get pregnant! lol. I hate to say this but hey...we are special! :D. 

Well, my appointment is at 4:15pm. So, it suppose to take an hour or two to complete the exam. I think I am getting a pap smear, blood test, urine test, ultrasound, breast exam, and then discuss our options for genetic tests. So yeah, you probably won't see my update until tomorrow your time :D.


----------



## star25

Well done 19 , hope you feel better soon, get lots of rest xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thanks star, I'm going to keep watching everyone else journey and may not comment much as it does move so fast. 

Oooo question am I aloud a bath? Sounds daft but iv seen people who say you cant have a bath after collection for like a week.


----------



## lizzie78

19 that's great, well done you! Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## CMo

ILT good luck with your appt! Looking forward to an update when I wake up xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies

Just checking in but am on my phone so a short post today! 

19 congrats 6 eggs is great. Let us know your fert report. You can have a warm bath but not hot. When pregnant its max 37 degrees which to me is not hot enough so I don't bother! 

Ladies having cramping its a good sign of embie implanting!! I've had nothing either star! But then my first pregnancy I had an implant bleed, major af cramping and sore boobs and on my second I had not a hint of those! So it doesn't mean much. 

Ooh I got some sensadyne toothpaste and its a lifesaver! Can now clean my teeth happily so girls with sensitive teeth I'd recommend it!! 

I don't know how I'm feeling today, I haven't thought about it as much as I've been busy all day. 5dt2dt so blast should be hatched and attaching to lining ready to start implanting..... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ps good luck Ilt


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls! I am happy with my report. I hope they keep growing!! xxx My transfer is scheduled for 11 a.m. Saturday morning. I am so excited!


First -- Congrats on being PUPO! 

Amoreamy -- Glad to hear your temp shot up today. Hope yesterday's temp was an implantation dip. Hope your dizziness is a good sign!

Lizzie -- Hope those headaches are nothing but pregnancy headaches!

Cmo -- Hang in there, girl <3 Awesome news about the frozen embie! woo hoo. I too wish we all lived closer. Would love to go get some DECAF coffee with all you girls =) 

Bumpsparkle -- Don't feel nuts. I'm talking to my embies are they in my RE's LAB! lol ahah

ILT -- When we ALL get our bfp's and join you, we'll make a pregnancy thread! lol Can't wait to hear your doctor update.

19 -- 6 eggs is great! Sorry it was painful! Hope you get some rest and feel better. Hoping for a great fert report!

Star, Jaybo and to anyone else I missed, :wave:


----------



## Aurora CHK

How many pages to fetch up on?? :shock: 

Right, reading o'clock for me! :coffee:


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> How many pages to fetch up on?? :shock:
> 
> Right, reading o'clock for me! :coffee:

I knew I missed someone! This thread moves soooo fast. I need to make myself little post-it notes on who I need to catch up on lol

Sorry I left you out, love <3 Hope you are doing well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ladies, I am trying to figure out how many days I should take off work next week? I'm a stenographer so I have my equipment in a rolling bag and have to carry it up and down stairs when I take the train to work and it's pretty heavy.. so I am worried about that. I was thinking either going back Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi ladies,

Just got back from the doctor. Babies are fine and growing. Unfortunately because of the type of twins we are having, I'll have to visit the hospital every 2 weeks for monitoring. But I'm actually not worried :). It is what it is. If these babies are meant for us, they will make it through :). I'll catch up with everyone in a bit. Need food :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just got back from the doctor. Babies are fine and growing. Unfortunately because of the type of twins we are having, I'll have to visit the hospital every 2 weeks for monitoring. But I'm actually not worried :). It is what it is. If these babies are meant for us, they will make it through :). I'll catch up with everyone in a bit. Need food :)



Glad to hear everything is going well and I am sure it will continue to go well!!!! :hugs:


----------



## FirstTry

beneathmywing said:


> Ladies, I am trying to figure out how many days I should take off work next week? I'm a stenographer so I have my equipment in a rolling bag and have to carry it up and down stairs when I take the train to work and it's pretty heavy.. so I am worried about that. I was thinking either going back Wednesday or Thursday.

They told me no lifting over 20 lbs for 3 days after ET.


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am trying to figure out how many days I should take off work next week? I'm a stenographer so I have my equipment in a rolling bag and have to carry it up and down stairs when I take the train to work and it's pretty heavy.. so I am worried about that. I was thinking either going back Wednesday or Thursday.
> 
> They told me no lifting over 20 lbs for 3 days after ET.Click to expand...

Transfer is Saturday so I guess Wednesday would be okay then.. I just feel like if I am home too long I will go insane! lol


----------



## MoBaby

First congrats on pupo!

This thread moves so fast... 
Cmo just saw your news about the frostie. That's great!


----------



## amoreamy

beneathmywing said:


> Ladies, I am trying to figure out how many days I should take off work next week? I'm a stenographer so I have my equipment in a rolling bag and have to carry it up and down stairs when I take the train to work and it's pretty heavy.. so I am worried about that. I was thinking either going back Wednesday or Thursday.

I know this isn't the most useful response but if you can try and listen to your body and see how you feel. I wouldn't have wanted to carry anything heavy this week at all. What about pregnancy with your job, what is your plan?


----------



## amoreamy

Ilt, it sounds great. I, like you, would rather be at the doctors regularly than to go unchecked so it's probably a really good thing.

Mrs W glad the toothpaste is doing the trick! I think this stage in the tww is a really difficult time, lots of blah feelings. I had my first real weepy noment (of the tww) amongst what was otherwise a perfectly good day. It does funny things to you this whole thing!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thats awesome ILT glad all is well, I think visits to the hospital more regular is far more reassuring then going unchecked for week on end xx


----------



## star25

Morning ladies :)

Ilt,glad all went well and it will continue to, good news on the monitoring though you're being well looked after xx

Beneath, It would be a good idea to leave it a bit at least while little embie settles into his/her new home, I'm sure you will do what feels right xx

I woke up this morning and had a bit of an ache on left side and through to my back then went across the middle, it wasn't a sharp pain and think it might have been because I needed to pee as its eased off now, I just hope its not af. Also, and I know its the morning and I've been awake since 6am but I'm really tired like my eyes just want to shut and I'm not normally like this in the mornings, could still be the cold though as I'm still sneezing and stuffy but we'll see. Feeling more positive though after this mornings ache 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## lizzie78

Oh ladies I don't believe It, I feel cursed. My pregnancy tests have no lines this morning. I have a blood test booked at my clinic at 10am to confirm level of hcg in my system but it's another chemical pregnancy :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## star25

Oh no LIzzie, I don't believe it either for you, so sorry, hope blood test comes back differently though, what did clinic say? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Oh Lizzy honey, I can't believe it either. So sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Lizzie, massive hugs. Can't imagine what you're going through right now. Stay strong girlie x


----------



## amoreamy

Lizzie, I don't believe it, I'm so sorry :( Let us know what the bloods say xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh lizzie :hugs: I'm so sorry love. Life can be so so cruel. Sending so many love and hugs to you right now. Let us know what the beta says. We are all here if you want to talk, just wish we could give you a massive hug right now. Will be thinking of you today xx

Ilt, glad the twins are ok and I agree, regular appointments are reassuring, at least you know those babies have the best chance being monitors regularly and all will be fine. Only 7 months until they will be in your arms! 

Star - that sounds positive!! I'm jealous! No symptoms at all here.

Amore you are right it's soooo hard! In general I honestly don't think mine has worked but every now and then I let my self believe that maybe my embie did keep growing, I've done it before so it's possible. 

Part of me is dreading a bfn and part of me just wants to know. I can't help thinking this weekend is make or break really as in I think my the end f the weekend or early next week if I'm not feeling anything at all it's very likely a bfn. Ughhhhhh!


----------



## Comfycushions

Hi all, I've been reading but not posting. Don't think we'll be trying again but will be considering fostering/adoption.

Lizzie, shocked to see your news. I am so so sorry. It's all just so unfair.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## star25

hi comfy, good luck when you start the fostering and adopting, you will be great xx

mrs w, I'm back to being symptomless again so don't get too jealous! its so hard, you get your hopes up then get scared and the negativity sets in, try and stay positive, we have every chance of this working xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Currently 2 am right now, so I apologize for being brief.

Lizzie, no words can describe how I feel for you. I truly truly truly hope those tests were just garbage. waiting impatiently for your news.Massive :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

I'm so sick with grief for Lizzie that I can't really say anything else, ladies, but I'll be sending you all lots of love and luck. 

As you might all know, Lizzie and I also cycled together in July and both had chemicals then too (I also feel pretty convinced as you know that this will also end the same way for me but I'm just not as brave as Lizzie to test again.) So we've been through so much together I just can't bear this to be happening. Big hugs to everyone but particularly for my darling sweet Lizzie :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sending huge hugs to you too Aurora :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Aw Lizzie I'm so sorry! Def not what I wanted to wake up to this morning! Sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## BethK

So sorry for you Lizzie, it's such a cruel process :(


----------



## MoBaby

Lizzie :( so so sorry! How terrible :( do you have any more frosties left (not that it makes this any easier)?

ILT so happy for the great scan! Seeing them every 2 weeks is great.


----------



## amoreamy

I'm praying for you Lizzie, I hope it's just the test that's crap.

This feels like really bad timing but I caved and got the faintest bfp this morning. In a little bit of shock.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow Amo congrats!! I'm so happy for you! I knew you were going to get a bfp, how many dpt are you? 

There has been such sad news recently it's lovely to see some happy news. We WILL all have our rainbow children one way or another, be it bfps or other means (as I know comfy is looking into adoption which is a wonderful option for a family) and I really hope we will all stick together on this journey as we really seem to have gelled as a group. 

Hugs everyone xxx


----------



## star25

that's brilliant amore, I nearly caved but lack of symptoms has put me off, will you continue to test daily? xx

Mrs W, you're right, one way or another we will all have our babies and we will all stick together xx
Had a few little poking/stabbing pains just now, a few in the middle but nearer the left, something to cling on to!

Lizzie, thinking of you xxx


----------



## CMo

Amore that's amazing!! How many days post transfer are you?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Amore, that's lovely news. How many dpt are you? Thought your dizziness might mean something.

Star, are you still thinking about testing 2mrw?

3dp5dt for me and some strong cramping this morning. I was willing embie to dig in with every stab! Hoping progesterone can't give cramps like that.

Lizzie, we're all here for you if you want to chat but understand if you don't x


----------



## MoBaby

Wow amore! How far past transfer now?


----------



## Jaybo

Amore, that's great news. Congratulations! :D Looking forward to seeing your tests over the next few days.

ILT - glad your scan went well. And keeping a regular eye on the twins sounds good to me. :thumbup:

Hi comfy, good luck with looking into adoption/fostering. Sounds like a wonderful plan, we're also considering it but thinking we may have one more shot at ivf first.

Lizzy thinking of you, hope you're ok xx


----------



## lizzie78

AMore that's lovely news, not crap timing at all, just what the thread needs. Hope this is it for you.

Thanks to all of you for taking the time to post it has really meant a lot to me on an absolutely awful day. I'll probably take the weekend off from here but will check in on Monday so keep posting those updates and hope all your bfps are just around the corner xxx


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I'm still going to test in the morning, tempted with this evening but ive drank way too much for my urine to be strong enough!
How about you for testing?
Hoping those cramps are your little one snuggling in deep, ive felt twinges today but wouldn't say they were cramps or like af and they were mild, 1 minute I'm
Feeling all positive next minute I'm not! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ok, finally awake but unfortunately insomnia is part of being pregnant so I am sorry if I missed a post :p. 

First of all, thank you Ladies!!! I was a bit concerned when I was in the OB's office. I knew what were the risks of being pregnant especially with a MoDi twins. But, having someone said it out loud to you made it so real. I could see DH's face just seemed so concern. After we got home, he tried to make me take prenatal, regular vitamins, extra folic acid, probiotic, fruit, veggie, and anything else he could find inside the house :dohh: Needless to say...I snapped! lol. 

Second, Lizzie I hope things are alright. Aurora, :hugs:. 

It's hard to know some of the ladies are having a hard time. My heart hurts for every BFN. All I want to do is to share my meds..I know crazy prego lady talking. It's not like they are miracle drugs and I am sure all of us are taking similar drugs after transfer. :dohh:

But, I am also very happy for Amore!!!! Yaaay BFP! Should take a pic and post it so we can squint with you :D. 

Bump, Star, Cmo, First, and Mrs. W I hope we'll see your BFPs soon too :D. 

Comfy!!! :hugs: Adoption or fostering is a great idea. Are you guys going to start the process soon? 

Mo, how are things with you? When is the next FET? 

Jaybo, thank you! 

19, how are you doing?


----------



## beneathmywing

Will catch up on personals after work, but I just wanted to say sorry to Lizzie!! Ivf can be so cruel!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Star you must be our next tester then unless bump is going to join you tomorrow? I'm the same as you star, had some mild crampy aches this morning but other than that nothing and if I wasn't analysing everything I wouldn't have noticed them I don't think. One minute I'm up, the next I'm down. 

Bump, cramps sound very positive!! Hopefully it's that embie digging in!! 

Hello everyone! X


----------



## star25

I wouldn't have noticed my twinges either if I wasn't looking for them, apart from the one when I was napping as it woke me up, I'm so impatient, just want this to work so much xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Firstly sorry to lizzie. Were all here for you &#128522; big hugs 

Next amore yey for lines 

Everyone else hi and sorry I'm losing track of it all now

AFM fert report is back and iv 5 of my 6 fertilised waiting on next call on Sunday regarding transfer the Sunday or blasts transfer on the Tuesday xx


----------



## star25

fab news 19! x


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you so much everyone :)

Great news 19!

So I'm only 7dp2dt so it is VERY early days, buts here's my squinter with smu. It doesn't look pink in the photo, but is definitely pink irl


----------



## star25

ooh I see it amore!! xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

19, that's a good #. Yay!

Amore, I see it!! wohooo...Hopefully, it'll get darker tomorrow :D.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yep I see it, faint but a defo bfp! Congrats again Hun xx


----------



## star25

I think I might have had some nausea, hard to explain, didn't actually feel sick but felt the need to heave and could feel it like under my chin in my neck, could be from the cold though it didn't last long though about a minute :wacko::wacko:


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Thank you so much everyone :)
> 
> Great news 19!
> 
> So I'm only 7dp2dt so it is VERY early days, buts here's my squinter with smu. It doesn't look pink in the photo, but is definitely pink irl
> 
> View attachment 849663

I see it!! Did you test out your trigger??


----------



## amoreamy

I know it's faint. That's my only worry beneath as I didn't test out my trigger, but my trigger a week ago wasn't very strong, so I'm praying it's not that!!


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> I know it's faint. That's my only worry beneath as I didn't test out my trigger, but my trigger a week ago wasn't very strong, so I'm praying it's not that!!

Fx its the beginning of a bfp!!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Amore fx it's the start!! If tomorrow's is darker you are preggo :) my trigger hangs out for 10-11 days so I would think it would be gone by now since you are 9dpo and 11dp trigger.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I can defo see a line Amore! Are you going to continue testing? x


----------



## amoreamy

Sounds good star! I had wave like that today too :)

Thank you everyone. I may not test tomorrow, but maybe the day after, when hopefully the levels will have doubled! Fx'd. Please can you all start testing too please?!! I feel scared!

btw good luck tomorrow beneath! Transfer day is the best :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, I'll test with you! ahahhaah. I think it's light because you use the IC. I'd say try a different brand in 2 days. My IC didn't get dark until much later.


----------



## star25

Thank u amore! I dont think that would be your trigger its not light enough to be trigger fingers crossed for Sunday! Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Amore, I'll test with you! ahahhaah. I think it's light because you use the IC. I'd say try a different brand in 2 days. My IC didn't get dark until much later.

Haha yes! Testing buddies! :D


----------



## amoreamy

star25 said:


> Thank u amore! I dont think that would be your trigger its not light enough to be trigger fingers crossed for Sunday! Xx


Thanks Star! That's reassuring :flower:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congrats Amoreamy! That's wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## FirstTry

amoreamy said:


> Thank you so much everyone :)
> 
> Great news 19!
> 
> So I'm only 7dp2dt so it is VERY early days, buts here's my squinter with smu. It doesn't look pink in the photo, but is definitely pink irl
> 
> View attachment 849663

Strong line for so early! Congrats :). I hope it keeps getting darker.


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- I'm testing out trigger. have been testing every other day so I'll be your testing buddy!!!!! lol


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you! <3 

Yay beneath! Good luck today X


----------



## star25

Hi ladies, I got my bfp! Cant believe it, being cautious though as its early 
Done a cheapie first and thought saw a shadow but was seeing things as not a great testbtoo dipped a frer and got a faint positive but definitely there and pink, just have to wait til weds for it to be official before I believe it xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Aww wow star been such a long journey for you having done freeze all firstly. Congrats here's looking forward to OTD x


----------



## CMo

Star congratulations!! How many dpt are you? I'm nowhere near brave enough to test lol xx


----------



## amoreamy

Ahhh! Star! Congratulations!!! :happydance: Can we see the test?! Yay!!!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Yay Star! :yipee:


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, I'm 5dp5dt bit worried as its quite faint but then it is early, for now I'm seeing it as im heading in the right direction but will be happier come weds result if thats positive

Amore, I'll post the pic but theyre not very good and you might not see it, ill hAbe to find the lead first for laptop which I think could be in dh taxi so might have to wait 

I think the frer line was there in about 2 mins, I could see it and was trying to point it out to dh without touching it then a few seconds later he said 'oh yeah there id's up until then I still thought Iwas just imagining it, just going to make the most of it for now and see what the next few days brings xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

It should be faint at 5.5, that's nothing to worry about! :dance:
Unless you were hoping for multiples? :shock:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

YAY star, that's brilliant news!! Congrats. Photo would be great! Are you planning to test again before weds?

Beneath, happy transfer day!! x


----------



## star25

Haha thank you aurora, made me feel better! 1 will do more than nicely :) xx


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, I'll be testing everyday lol, I thought I'd be able to post a pic straight from phone as think can to change avatar but wont let me do it for this, ill have to find lead but dont think you'll be able to see anything bit ill try xx


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well today beneath soon to be pupo! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

How are your symptoms today star?


----------



## star25

Still not a lot, apart from the odd twinge amd the nausea feeling yesterday, although I think I am bloated today and feel a bit fuller around lower stomach, boobs arent that achy, hard to tell with much else as im still full of cold and cant stop sneezing but that started Monday, how about you? Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Still getting cramps and backache and boobs are really getting achy now but I'm sure it's all progesterone related.

You've made me want to test but I want to wait until 6dp5dt (Mon). I've got 1 ic which I might use and if it's stark white on Mon it's becoz they are rubbish but if there's a shadow I might break out a FRER :)

How did your ic look?


----------



## FirstTry

Yay Star!!!

Beneath: good luck today!

AFM, did a frer this morning, 3dp5dt. Negative, but I'm not surprised; my earliest ever BFP was 4dp5dt.


----------



## star25

The ic was fainter than the frer but now it's dried you can see it better, the tests arent too bad, they're in a case and it said they supply the nhs and does look like the ones I got from complete when I had to test before taking provera 
Just have to keep telling myself how early it is so I dont worry about faint lines, wasnt expecting to see anything and thought it was a bfn but done the frer to check thenssaw lines on both 
Amore made me want to test plus I was going mad thinking about it so thought best do it and get it out my mind xx 

First, good luck for tomorrow's test! Have you got any symptoms? Xx


----------



## FirstTry

Star: I know it sounds silly, but I was nauseated all day yesterday (2dp5dt). Plus, it feels like lots of stuff is going on in the uterus area. Fingers crossed!


----------



## beneathmywing

Star-- congrats!!!! I am sooo happy for you!!! Im sure it will get darker!

Thanks everyone for the good luck wishes!! Ive been up simce 6 am and my transfer isnt till 11! Totally nervous/excited! Lol


----------



## amoreamy

First, it's still super early. I've been looking at test progression pictures and there's very few lines on 8dpo that then turn bfp. I love looking at lines when they're not mine!

Bump, no pressure but I'm loving the testing going on!! :p

I felt like testing today but resisted. I have waves of nausea, achey boobs and a twinge/cramping in my tummy. Nearly all my water bloat has gone now.

Much love to everyone xx


----------



## MoBaby

Amore you have to test! Lol

Congrats stay! 

First it's sooo early!! You'll be seeing yours in the next1-2 days :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Woke up to awesome news!!!

Yaayyy Star! If the pic is too big to upload to bnb, you can try cropping the pic on your phone. It usually let me safe it to bnb afterward. 

First & Amy, I'm waiting to see your test tomorrow! :coffee:

Star & Amy, cautious congrats for now :)

Bump, Monday can't come soon enough! 

BMW, good luck today girlie!! Everything will go smoothly and you'll be PUPO in thd next hour. I'm sooooo happy for you that this cycle has been really good to you! :hugs:

19, 1 more day and you'll be PUPO too.

In all honesty, I so want to join the pee party! Hahaha. I think I just want to squint at a few :D


----------



## amoreamy

MoBaby said:


> Amore you have to test! Lol
> 
> Congrats stay!
> 
> First it's sooo early!! You'll be seeing yours in the next1-2 days :)

Tomorrow morning I promise!


----------



## star25

Thank you ilt, I will upload it later just feel so ill with this cold at the moment xx

First, it doesn't sound silly and your signs are good, we know every change in our body as were so used to looking out for it and having to know what every feeling means, wont be long for your bfp 
Just hope ive still got mine when I test tomorrow! Xx


----------



## star25

thank you beneath, hope transfer has gone well xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Im pupo with twins!!! Two blasts were transferred, one of which was already fully expanded :dance:


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations beneath! :happydance:


----------



## star25

beneath thats amazing! when is otd? so exciting xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> beneath thats amazing! when is otd? so exciting xx

The 16th. I had another blast and the other 5 were a little behind, but still holding on! My fighters. The doctor said they can very well catch up. Ill find out what happens with them in Monday!!


----------



## star25

ok after having to import over 1100 photos off my phone which took about a year I've finally got a squinter to squint at, it doesn't look much to get excited about but its better in real life :)


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb3/attach/jpg.gif

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/bnb3/attach/jpg.gif
 



Attached Files:







1182.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 29









1184.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 25


----------



## star25

lol after all that you can't even see the line! x


----------



## beneathmywing

I see it!!!!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath, you're going to be looking at your bfp SO soon :)

Star, I see them both. It's hard in a photo (I know from yest) but I see them! Yay!


----------



## star25

Thank you ladies, always making me feel better xx

Beneath, such good news about the others, bet they will catch up easily :) xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I saw it on FRER! wwohhhooo

BMW, mine was behind too. They did catch up in a couple of days. Congrats PUPO!


----------



## MoBaby

BMW congrats!! Sounds like you will have some frosties :) that's amazing. 

Star I see it on the frer!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Star, I saw it on FRER! wwohhhooo
> 
> BMW, mine was behind too. They did catch up in a couple of days. Congrats PUPO!

Yay!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Girls, do you think it would be okay to out to dinner tonight or should I just stay in?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, defo some faint pink going on there! :)

Beneath, I would say it's fine for dinner if you feel up to it. Just don't go ordering any pate etc! :)

First, are you going to test again tomorrow?


----------



## FirstTry

Bumpsparkle said:


> Star, defo some faint pink going on there! :)
> 
> Beneath, I would say it's fine for dinner if you feel up to it. Just don't go ordering any pate etc! :)
> 
> First, are you going to test again tomorrow?

Does a bear sh*t in the woods? Even if I didn't want to test, I don't think there's anyway I can stop myself! :haha:


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Bumpsparkle said:
> 
> 
> Star, defo some faint pink going on there! :)
> 
> Beneath, I would say it's fine for dinner if you feel up to it. Just don't go ordering any pate etc! :)
> 
> First, are you going to test again tomorrow?
> 
> Does a bear sh*t in the woods? Even if I didn't want to test, I don't think there's anyway I can stop myself! :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahahah this made me LOL! Lol

I tested this morning.. Looks like my trigger should be gone in 2-3 days and hopefully then ill get a bfp line!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Star, defo some faint pink going on there! :)
> 
> Beneath, I would say it's fine for dinner if you feel up to it. Just don't go ordering any pate etc! :)
> 
> First, are you going to test again tomorrow?

Lol! I had no idea what pate was... I had to look that one up!


----------



## star25

Sure you will be fine to go out for dinner beneath, I went out for a whole 50 minutes to a 30th party, only because I feel so ill with this cold though was so glad to get home to my pj's, DH was taking the micky though as I took longer to get ready than what we were out for!
Hopefully your bfp will be here soon beneath xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Sure you will be fine to go out for dinner beneath, I went out for a whole 50 minutes to a 30th party, only because I feel so ill with this cold though was so glad to get home to my pj's, DH was taking the micky though as I took longer to get ready than what we were out for!
> Hopefully your bfp will be here soon beneath xx

This is for our friends 30th too. He doesn't have many friends and the ones he does have some have backed out. I was going to tell dh to go alone and pretend im sick, but i feel bad. Itll only be for a couple hours and ill be sitting. I guess ill see how i feel about it tonight!! Thanks!! Hope I get to join the bfp club heheh


----------



## MoBaby

I went out the night of transfer to dinner and I ate sushi! Lol. And I did get a bfp so bed rest won't matter. Just take it easy and sit most of the evening. Take it easy tomorrow then you're good to go.


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> I went out the night of transfer to dinner and I ate sushi! Lol. And I did get a bfp so bed rest won't matter. Just take it easy and sit most of the evening. Take it easy tomorrow then you're good to go.

Lol! ive been a couch potato all day so a little fresh air and some blood flow would probably do me good!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Congrats on your double transfer, BMW! Fantastic outcome for you this cycle so far, feels like your luck is in :happydance: 

Looking forward to all the juicy BFP lines in the next few days, ladies! As you know, I haven't dare test for the last week so I need my POAS fix from you gorgeous goddesses :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> Congrats on your double transfer, BMW! Fantastic outcome for you this cycle so far, feels like your luck is in :happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to all the juicy BFP lines in the next few days, ladies! As you know, I haven't dare test for the last week so I need my POAS fix from you gorgeous goddesses :)

Thank you!

Maybe you should join the testing party?! Lol


----------



## Aurora CHK

I keep considering it but then I only want to know if it's good news - if it's not I don't want to know, I'm not ready yet. That probably sounds really stupid but I'm scared I won't cope with finding out that it's gone. This is my last chance so I want to live in a pregnancy fantasy as long as I can. I sound psychotic I know but I really think I'd rather find out from my consultant than alone in a bathroom that my pregnancy dreams are over forever. I don't feel pregnant so I'm pretty sure that my baby has passed on already, like the three before them, but I don't want to have that confirmed. I keep thinking maybe I have symptoms, but then realising they could easily be explained another way. I am a woman on the edge! Hope I'm not weirding anybody out :blush: I'm not a total basket case - but I am getting there... :fool:


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> I keep considering it but then I only want to know if it's good news - if it's not I don't want to know, I'm not ready yet. That probably sounds really stupid but I'm scared I won't cope with finding out that it's gone. This is my last chance so I want to live in a pregnancy fantasy as long as I can. I sound psychotic I know but I really think I'd rather find out from my consultant than alone in a bathroom that my pregnancy dreams are over forever. I don't feel pregnant so I'm pretty sure that my baby has passed on already, like the three before them, but I don't want to have that confirmed. I keep thinking maybe I have symptoms, but then realising they could easily be explained another way. I am a woman on the edge! Hope I'm not weirding anybody out :blush: I'm not a total basket case - but I am getting there... :fool:

I totally get you 100 percent! You are not a basket case at all, you are human! I am praying for your little bunny and hope it is hanging on to it's mama <3


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thank you. I'm praying for your little ones too :cloud9:


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> Thank you. I'm praying for your little ones too :cloud9:


Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## star25

Aurora you're not psychotic! This is a worrying time and every emotion is understandable, I bet 2 little ones are getting stronger each day, I didnt expect to see a second line due to lack of symptoms and from what ive read it's normal, just have to start focusing on that as hard as it is! Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## FirstTry

Aurora: you're feelings are completely normal. You've been through a very traumatic ordeal with this process. I'm hoping that this is finally your miracle!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Aurora :hugs: You don't sound crazy at all, you sound very sane to me! 

I'm in a little turmoil this morning, I tested but it's no darker at all today :cry: I don't know what to think. I'm 9dp2dt this morning, so my trigger was two weeks ago tomorrow so surely it can't be that. Help! :nope:



 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## star25

amore which pic is which day? xx


----------



## amoreamy

They're all today, the double has the trigger in for comparison


----------



## star25

Ive gone back to your first pic and I think it does look darker, it might be best to get a different test though as although some cheapies are good, some ladies say their lines do not get darker on them xx


----------



## star25

Lizzie, still thinking of you and hope you are doing as well as you can be, we're here if you need us xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi everyone! 

Aurora one of those tests is much darker! Which is from what day? If the one with the obvious line is from today it's much much darker! 

Star congratulations lady!! Woohoo! The bfps are rolling in now!! I'm so happy for you. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms everyone's different! Have you testes today? 

First are you going to test today, looking forward to your result! 

Bump, cmo when are you planning to test? 

Aurora :hugs: understand how you feel lovely and it's completely normal, especially for someone who has had recurrent loss. I'm sure your little bunny is fine in there and the morning sickness will probably start very soon and have you wishing you had no symptoms again hehe!! 

Amo - congrats on being pupo!! Hope you enjoyed dinner last night. I keep thinking about how careful we all are, and it's funny really.... When my dd was implanting (I had a bleed and cramps I assumed was af but it was implanting) and what did I do, went for a 7 mile run!! :rofl: suffice to say it was the hardest run I've ever done and I did wonder why at the time! 

Hello everyone else!! 

As for me, getting nervous as testing day approaches. I plan to test at home maybe the Wednesday, day before. I've had some light cramping yesterday and today and some heartburn, but I know it could be the progesterone so I'm petrified of getting mine or the mr's hopes up. 

Anyway, we viewed some houses yesterday and found one we really liked.... Back in 5


----------



## star25

Here's todays tests, hope you can see them better but my camera isn't great, much more obvious in real life than yesterdays
 



Attached Files:







6dpt.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 22









6dptr.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 22









6dptransfer.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## star25

1st pic are both todays, 2nd and 3rd pic todays are on the right, its frustrating though as they still look rubbish but are pink in real life xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Amore, the line in today's first picture is darker than Friday's as I could see it before I zoomed in. I agree with star, buy a FRER if you can. I've had a pale line at 8dp3dt on one of those tests before which was much more obvious on the FRER done at the same time!

Still scared to test but will see if I cave tomorrow. Back at work tomorrow, boo!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sorry star, I think we cross posted! I'm loving those lines, especially on the FRER. Didn't need to zoom it this time. This is your bfp! Yay!


----------



## star25

thank you Mrs W, the symptoms are making their way in too now! getting some cramps but mainly when moving eg) sitting down, getting up, moving about in bed and its not achy like period pain more stretchy/tightening but not often
boobs are getting some tingly pain in side, just now and again and feel nauseous but mainly in the back of my throat rather then stomach 

Your symptoms sound good though, stay positive xx


----------



## amoreamy

That's awesome star! I can definitely see the progression! Congratulations! :happydance: I have one frer, I'm just promised I would use it if my lines got darker. I'll think I'll just have to stop being a wuss! 

Thank you bump <3 I'm looking forward to whenever you cave! I admire your self control!

Here they are side by side


----------



## star25

thank you bumpsparkle I think as I've only got a notebook the screen quality isn't very good so you can probably see it better than me, I'm so excited now, didn't sleep hardly at all last night hence my 2am post, was awake from 1:30 til 3:30am when DH got in from work then had to try and hold pee for as long as poss as didn't want to do it without him but didn't want to wake him up too early either, eventually had to go at 8:30 as my mouth and throat was like a dessert!

Good luck for testing tomorrow, how are your symptoms? xx


----------



## star25

Tahnk you amore :) I would say that's darker and I think you're good to break out the frer :) xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Felt pretty achy all day yesterday and had a bad day convincing myself this hasn't worked again. Had a bad night's sleep and kept waking up with a fright which made me stress that the shock would dislodge the embie, I think I'm losing my marbles!

Going to try to stop thinking about it all day today and enjoy my last non work day (until thurs lol!)

Star, would love to see your embie pic now you can upload!

Good luck first for your test today x


----------



## Jaybo

Congratulations Star & Amore!! :happydance: really excited for you both. 

Amore I agree I think you would get a better result with a frer. I really hope this is your sticky bean.

Congratulations bmw on pupo! Sounds like your embies are little fighters.

Good luck to those still to test. FX for lots more bfps.

Lizzy hope you're doing ok love, like the others say we're here if you want to talk, rant or whatever you need :hugs: xx

Aurora thinking of you too. Good luck for your scan next week. I'm praying your little bunny/s are still going strong! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry I had to run my dd needed a wee! Star I can see today's much more clearly then yesterday's! Symptoms kicking in sounds good too!! 

Can't remember what else I was going to say now anyway. 

Bump how are you feeling? Cave tomorrow!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Well had my call iv still 5 embryos one is actually behind but could catch up and the other 4 are on track with one fair and the other 3 good or top grade. So transfer is now officially put off till Tuesday at 1.30pm x


----------



## star25

thank you jaybo, hope you are ok too xx

heres the embie pic, I'm so stupid I didn't need the lead anyway or import every single bloody photo from my phone, all I had to do was E mail the pics from my phone to myself then save them on the laptop!

it looks like a cauliflower lol, it would have expanded after freezing to fill the circle and embryologist pointed out which bit makes the baby and which makes the placenta
 



Attached Files:







embiexx.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## star25

Great news 19, congratulations on your embies! xx


----------



## amoreamy

Great news 19 :)

Star! Look at your embaby!

Jaybo! Hi! How are you?

Okay, so true to form, the faintest line on a frer of all time.... :dohh:


----------



## star25

I can see it amore! have you got anymore frers to test tomorrow?

bumpsparkle, enjoy your day off I'm beginning to think I should have only had a week but last week was rubbish with me being ill so want to make the most of this week, going to see friends in Winchester after weds blood test who have not long had a baby and been supportive throughout so that will be nice xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, definitely a strong BFP! Really good progression!

Amore, yours is getting darker too! But with all cheapies, they don't show as well as FRER. 

Bump, 1 more day before you test! Woohhoo

Mrs W, congrats on finding a house!

19, yayyy for 5dt!

Jaybo, how are you doing? 

Aurora, you are not crazy. Each one of us has our own way to protect ourselves from negative things in our lives. We are here to support you :hugs:. 

BMW, hope you had fun last night! My DH was watching me like a hawk for 2 days! He even wanted to cook me organic food and plied me with all healthy snacks! I rebelled of course! Lol. I'm glad I did because these babies don't like sweet or I'd be hugging the kitchen sink! By day 3, I was moving furniture around and they were heavier than 10 lbs! :) So do whatever you want as long as it's not too strenuous. 

First, did you test today? 

I'm super excited to see the BFPs!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, you just peed on that FRER right? Wait till it's dry in an hour or so. It usually get darker. At least mine did :) I do see it though!


----------



## star25

Thank you ILT, your DH is so sweet looking after you like that and your babies, when is your due date? xx

ooh Mrs W forgot to say good news on finding a house, where is it, what's it like? xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, it'd be better if he knows how to cook! Lol. My due date for now is October 5th but because of it's twins, I might go 2 weeks earlier. Thankfully, my OB gives me options of C-section or vaginal birth if I want to. Or I might even go earlier than 38 weeks. Either way, I'm trying not to think about giving birth LOL. Yup! I'm in denial that the babies will have to come out one of these days! Btw, did you ask your RE of the possibility of the embie splitting?


----------



## amoreamy

Thank you! I don't have anymore frers, only ics. I might just say a line is a line and leave it for a little while. My dh thinks I'm really stupid testing and so it's no testing or secret testing from now on! I can't wait to everyone elses!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, you are definitely not stupid testing earlier than OTD! Men don't know what they are talking about. Ignore him. And yes! You are pregnant! Woohooo.


----------



## amoreamy

Ilt you just made me cry! I have never read the words 'you are pregnant' and have them apply to me! And men completely don't get it. They can't see lines at the best of times anyway! Thank you ilt :hugs: :kiss:

My nerves are shot to pieces! Crikey!!


----------



## FirstTry

Congrats, Star and Amore!

Amore: I understand how you're feeling. Only time will tell. 

AFM, I woke up feeling very nauseated. And now I'm staring at a stark white FRER. It's 4dp5dt. I'm kind of bummed. If I don't get a BFP by tomorrow, I'm pretty sure that I'm out.


----------



## Jaybo

Amore - you're right a line is a line! And that's a BFP!! Test again in a few days I'm sure it will be darker xx

Star - loving your embaby pic! I find them so fascinating to look at. :D

19 - congrats on your embies, GL for transfer.

Hi ILT your DH sounds so sweet. I think you can put off thinking about birth for a while and enjoy being pregnant. :happydance:

Thanks for asking after me. I'm really struggling this weekend but didn't want to fill up this happy thread with my misery! :nope: My brother announced his girlfriend is pregnant on Friday, due around the same time as I would have been had the ivf worked. It was so heartbreaking watching everyone try to hide their excitement from us. :cry: It's just floored me a bit, but trying to pull it together! xx


----------



## amoreamy

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Star and Amore!
> 
> Amore: I understand how you're feeling. Only time will tell.
> 
> AFM, I woke up feeling very nauseated. And now I'm staring at a stark white FRER. It's 4dp5dt. I'm kind of bummed. If I don't get a BFP by tomorrow, I'm pretty sure that I'm out.

Thank you First <3 You're still only 9dpo! So, so early, I know how it feels but you are nowhere near out yet!:flower: If I had pee'd on frer two days ago it would have been stark white too :hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

First it's still early, and the nausea is a good sign. Hope that 2nd line shows up tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

First it's still early! Fx for you.

Amore I see the line. Yes it's faint but you're 11dpo so it should get darker tomorrow and the next few days. Right now you're preggo.

Star beautiful lines!

19 how exciting . Rx for transfer day!

Mrsw good luck!!


----------



## FirstTry

What time of day was everyone's transfer? Mine was at 3 PM, so I'm hoping that the late timing is what's making the BFP slow to come.

With DS, I had a BFP on 4dp5dt (also an FET).


----------



## star25

Thank you everyone :)

First, mine would have been start white at 9dpo too, my transfer was at 10:45 so 4 hours earlier so could be making your bfp arrive a little later xx

Amore, testing early isnt stupid, were the ones having to symptom spot and analyze every twinge so we're entitled to test when we like! And like ilt said you have 2 lines amd are pregnant! Xx


----------



## star25

Jaybo your not filling it with misery, were all going to be here for each other no matter what, sorry to hear your not having a good weekend it's understandable how you feel, my sister who is 10 yrs younger than me has had 2 babies in a tiny part of the time we've been trying and it is hard even though I love them mpre then the world xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, it feels good to hear those words that we've been waiting for a long time. :). I'm not tryingto be super positive but the fact is you ARE currently pregnant! :). 

First, I've heard women who had BFN in the morning and BFP later that night. I'm not suggesting to do multiple test but maybe baby is taking its time to implant :). 

Jaybo, I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: I know how you felt. It will happen to you one of these days Jaybo. You are always welcome to PM me or even post on my journal if you feel like chatting. I'm all ears. :hugs:

Btw Star, you are pregnant too! :D


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- Hope the line continues to get darker for you!!! I see it on the frer though!

Mrs W -- I think you messed up your names a little on your personals :haha: I assume Amo was for me? hahaha lol Dinner was nice. It was actually really nice to get out and get my mind off everything. PLUS, I was really craving Mac & Cheese hahaha I'm going to be a terrible preggo. My poor hubby. I hope you get your bfp and get the house you really like!

Star -- The tests are a little hard to see on my computer, but the first set of tests I definitely see those lines!!! Eeeek! So exciting.

19 -- Great update on your embies!! wooo

ILT -- Thanks! It was nice to get out and have some laughs. I heard laughter helps implantation? lol Your DH is so sweet! 

First -- Don't feel discouraged! It's still early!!

Jaybo -- Sorry to hear you are struggling, love. That happened to me as well. My cousin is due when I would have been due if my first IVF had worked. Ugh! So hard.


AFM: Anyone's doctor prescribe them estrogen suppositories after ET? Just curious. I haven't really hard anyone mention that.


OH! I'm pregnant too! My nurse yesterday before I left said stay positive and right now you are pregnant! I was like woooohoooo. Hope it stays that way! lol


----------



## Mrs W 11

Jaybo, this is a support thread Hun, we are all here for each other through good news or bad. To give congrats and cheer when we are excited and happy or give hugs and listen when times are hard. Unfortunately the hard, difficult times are just as much a part of life's rich tapestry as the wonderful times. Your happy news is coming lovely and oh my, how much more you will appreciate it for what you've been through. 

So the house we found is lovely but not sure we are going to put an offer in yet. Location is amazing, gardens are perfect, nice, big house. But it needs decorating from top to bottom, new carpets and a new kitchen and that's just for starters! It's at the very top end of our budget even if we can negotiate so we couldn't afford to do much if we got it. So we are mulling it over! 

First - it's defo early. After implantation it can take a few days for hcg to be strong enough to get a positive hpt. The nausea is a great sign. Test again tomorrow Hun and good luck.


----------



## Mrs W 11

BMW - oh yes sorry you are right!! Embryo brain haha!! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> BMW - oh yes sorry you are right!! Embryo brain haha!! X

hahha :haha:


----------



## star25

Thank u ilt! Doesn't feel real yet hopefully will sink in weds a bit more 
Xx


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks beneath :)

Mrs w the house sounds really exciting!


----------



## star25

Mrs w, house sounds perfect :) x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs. W, Yayy for the house! Hopefully you'll be able to get it with the right price!

BMW, you are pregnant too! woohoo. I have been taking estrogen pills and just switched to progesterone suppositories. Never heard of estrogen one. Maybe ask if you can have it in pills form? Definitely better than suppositories! 

Star, it'll take a few weeks to sink in :). I still do TP check. 

Btw, forgot to mention that 1 of my symptoms was hunger! I would wake up at 4am to eat a full meal lol.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Mrs. W, Yayy for the house! Hopefully you'll be able to get it with the right price!
> 
> BMW, you are pregnant too! woohoo. I have been taking estrogen pills and just switched to progesterone suppositories. Never heard of estrogen one. Maybe ask if you can have it in pills form? Definitely better than suppositories!
> 
> Star, it'll take a few weeks to sink in :). I still do TP check.
> 
> Btw, forgot to mention that 1 of my symptoms was hunger! I would wake up at 4am to eat a full meal lol.

I already filled it and would hate to have spent that money for no reason.. so maybe once they are done I'll ask, God willing I am still preggo! I was wondering why I was even on Estrogen but maybe it isn't uncommon.


----------



## amoreamy

I'm on estrogen beneath until otd (the same as yours btw!) I take pill form though. I think it's to replace the natural hormones after the treatment because you don't have them straight away :)


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> I'm on estrogen beneath until otd (the same as yours btw!) I take pill form though. I think it's to replace the natural hormones after the treatment because you don't have them straight away :)

Oh, okay! My previous clinic didn't have me on Estrogen. Hopefully being on it this time will help!! Not excited about the suppositories, but whatever works! lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, I'm on estrogen until 12 weeks, Aspirin until I give birth, PIO until 10 weeks, and progesterone suppositories until 12 weeks when I was done with PIO.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, I'm on estrogen until 12 weeks, Aspirin until I give birth, PIO until 10 weeks, and progesterone suppositories until 12 weeks when I was done with PIO.

They didn't tell me to take aspirin. Hmm.. was thinking about going out and getting some.


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks girls, only you guys could really understand the bitter sweetness of a loved ones pregnancy announcement. And the ability for them to be so perfectly timed!! :winkwink:

MrsW the house sounds perfect, I hope you can make an offer.

Beneath don't forget to get baby/low dose asprin (around 80mg) if you do. I started taking them after ET too.


----------



## MoBaby

BMW dont take aspirin unless you have been told to do so. Its not always indicated. It can result in lower pregnancy outcome if you dont need it. I would ask your RE first.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I think each RE is very different. Mine is a bit conservative :). If you want to take aspirin, like Jaybo said, buy the baby aspirin. But, do consult your clinic before you take it, like Mo said. I've been taking it since retrieval time. The only effect I experience is that I bleed easier especially during PIO shots. I'm taking it until end of pregnancy to help with Pre eclampsia. I did hear good thing about aspirin and if that's something that you are interested of taking definitely consult your doctor first. supposedly, it promotes blood flow in your body including your uterus. It's also a blood thinner.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sorry I've not been around much today. Been wallowing in self induced misery as I've been convincing myself this hasn't worked again. I think it's the protection kicking in and I knew I'd get more like it closer to otd as I'm less sure whether embie is still there. Carried a heavy basket of shopping today and cried all the way home as convinced I'd just blown my chances.

I told myself not to test so that something else about this cycle was different, as if testing early was the cause of previous negatives. I'm thinking that perhaps I just need to test tomorrow to see whether I'm right to start building up my barriers or whether things are still happening. Just had a stern word with myself in the shower that testing is absolutely not going to effect the outcome, it's simply science and nature. I've avoided it so that I avoid the misery of a bfn, but if I'm feeling that way anyway, what have I got to lose!

Sorry really needed that rant today! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

star25 said:


> Here's todays tests, hope you can see them better but my camera isn't great, much more obvious in real life than yesterdays

 Fantastic progression! :dance:


----------



## Aurora CHK

19yrOldGirl said:


> Well had my call iv still 5 embryos one is actually behind but could catch up and the other 4 are on track with one fair and the other 3 good or top grade. So transfer is now officially put off till Tuesday at 1.30pm x

Great news! :cloud9:


----------



## Aurora CHK

FirstTry said:


> Congrats, Star and Amore!
> 
> Amore: I understand how you're feeling. Only time will tell.
> 
> AFM, I woke up feeling very nauseated. And now I'm staring at a stark white FRER. It's 4dp5dt. I'm kind of bummed. If I don't get a BFP by tomorrow, I'm pretty sure that I'm out.

I've had four BFPs (four separate pregnancies I mean) but never before 10days dpo / 5dp5dt, and even those were real squinters. You're not out, honey :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Jaybo said:


> Thanks for asking after me. I'm really struggling this weekend but didn't want to fill up this happy thread with my misery! :nope: My brother announced his girlfriend is pregnant on Friday, due around the same time as I would have been had the ivf worked. It was so heartbreaking watching everyone try to hide their excitement from us. :cry: It's just floored me a bit, but trying to pull it together! xx

Bloody hell, Jaybo, that's the most horrid thing ever, I almost threw up myself for you there; I'm impressed you can even string a sentence together, you are incredibly brave and generous. I know this is wrong and you love your brother and possibly even his GF but I kinda wanna punch them both in the face a bit :blush:


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Sorry I've not been around much today. Been wallowing in self induced misery as I've been convincing myself this hasn't worked again. I think it's the protection kicking in and I knew I'd get more like it closer to otd as I'm less sure whether embie is still there. Carried a heavy basket of shopping today and cried all the way home as convinced I'd just blown my chances.
> 
> I told myself not to test so that something else about this cycle was different, as if testing early was the cause of previous negatives. I'm thinking that perhaps I just need to test tomorrow to see whether I'm right to start building up my barriers or whether things are still happening. Just had a stern word with myself in the shower that testing is absolutely not going to effect the outcome, it's simply science and nature. I've avoided it so that I avoid the misery of a bfn, but if I'm feeling that way anyway, what have I got to lose!
> 
> Sorry really needed that rant today! x


I don't know if you've seen the chart ILT posted once about what goes on after 5dt. I'll post it again.

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT 


So technically it isn't until 6dpt that HCG begins secreting. You are not out! Everyone is just different!! Hang in there xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bumpsparkle said:


> Sorry I've not been around much today. Been wallowing in self induced misery as I've been convincing myself this hasn't worked again. I think it's the protection kicking in and I knew I'd get more like it closer to otd as I'm less sure whether embie is still there. Carried a heavy basket of shopping today and cried all the way home as convinced I'd just blown my chances.
> 
> I told myself not to test so that something else about this cycle was different, as if testing early was the cause of previous negatives. I'm thinking that perhaps I just need to test tomorrow to see whether I'm right to start building up my barriers or whether things are still happening. Just had a stern word with myself in the shower that testing is absolutely not going to effect the outcome, it's simply science and nature. I've avoided it so that I avoid the misery of a bfn, but if I'm feeling that way anyway, what have I got to lose!
> 
> Sorry really needed that rant today! x

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I really relate, sweety. Be gentle with yourself and don't be afraid to try some escapism / distraction/ giggles with TV, books etc. Those of us who've had multiple disappointments have to do what we can to get through the uncertain, scary times. I'm sure there must be some kind of ICSI PTSD. Not trying to make light of PTSD, btw - I just mean that I'm sure there are psychological effects of going through this process and ending in failure (or even success) and we do start to try to anticipate pain in advance of it arriving as if that might help us cope, but it also does mean we have it longer, eh? I was trying to tell myself this today. Worrying/pessimism might make me feel I'm protecting my self, but if it's flooding my system with cortisol that might not be very nice for Bunny if they are still in there. So I am trying to distract myself with Charmed and Once Upon a Time just to encourage some nicer relaxation hormones to circulate xxx

:hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

Jaybo, I missed that post, I'm so sorry that's just the worst. So many conflicted emotions. It's an awful thought that someone would hide it to spare your feelings. Lots of love xx

Bump, vent all you like! That's what we're here for, and I think we all know exactly how you feel. All you're feeling is completely natural. xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Amoreamy, great FRER - congratulations on your pregnancy! 

And yours, BMW :kiss: Bless your lovely nurse. 

Mrs W, I'm so excited about your house situation :yipee:

ILT, is the sickness really bad now? :sick: big hugs

Mo :hugs:

Love to everyone else I haven't quoted or commented to who is currently active and of course to all our currently quieter members :hugs:

Everyone, thanks for your understanding of my paranoia :friends:


----------



## star25

Thank u aurora :)

Bump, i've been convinced weeks ago this wouldn't work, ite like you said a barrier to protect ourselves, chin up and stay positive as you can, ive been waiting over ten years for this and probably wont ever believe it! It can and will happen xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bump I feel the same. The end of the tww is hard! I'm constantly googling to find out if my 'symptoms' could mean early pregnancy or are progeaterone or something which ultimately is pointless as I always find some threads where people had the same and got Bfps and others where they didn't. I'm desperate to know and put myself out of my misery but at the same time I'm dreading bad news if this hasn't worked. I'll be so gutted. Yesterday I felt really positive but today I'm the opposite, really sure if I'll be out and will feel silly for getting carried away yesterday and letting myself believe it could be true. Ugh. In bed. Night girls xxx

Ps bump, only 4 more sleeps till our otd what time is your blood test? Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, I'm sorry you are feeling down :hugs:. I did carry furniture that weight at least 15 lbs 3 days after transfer. I don't think it can hurt implantation.

Aurora, I have a feeling that everytime the babies are growing my nausea turned into puke marathon. It happens every Friday and Saturday lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Here I go symptom spotting, and I am only 1dp5dt lolll.. but yeah, is it too early to be mildy cramping? Cramping scares me because I cramp before af!


----------



## FirstTry

Beneath: cramping is good. I've had it with every BFP. 

Bump: against the nurses directions, I've been carrying my 23 lb son since transfer day. I just have to. He even kicked me in the belly a few times :dohh:

But...that didn't stop my :bfp: which I just got on a FRER!!! It's the faintest squinter ever, but it's there :dance:


----------



## FirstTry

Can you see it?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats first! I knew you'd get it :)


----------



## beneathmywing

First, I see it!!!!! Super faint, but I am sure it will get nice and dark for you!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First!! Looks like later POAS worked better for you! Definitely see it! It'll get darker tomorrow for sure. Woohoo

BMW, I had cramps starting on transfer day. It did lighten up a couple of days later but definitely cramping. Definitely good sign!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats first! 

Afm.... Just tested and bfn. Absolutely devastated as I know it's likely accurate today 9dp2dt. Completely gutted.


----------



## amoreamy

First I see it!! Eek! I hope this is it for you! :dance:

Mrs W I completely relate. You should be very proud of yourself for not caving! 

beneath, cramping is good! Mine has felt just a bit different from af with a few really sharp ones thrown in! Fx'd for you!

Aurora, thank you :) Frers coming on Wednesday. I need to stay away from ic in the meantime!


----------



## amoreamy

Must have been typing at the same time Mrs W. It's very early still, but I know how it feels because that's how I feel too. My frer yesterday was ridiculously faint. There's still tonnes of time xx


----------



## amoreamy

On beneath's days (I have to remember this too) 9dp2dt is only 6dpt on this. Definitely loads more time mrs w xx


I don't know if you've seen the chart ILT posted once about what goes on after 5dt. I'll post it again.

1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT 


:kiss:


----------



## star25

Mrs W, it's still only 11dpo which is still early, so many people don't get bfp's that early, sending you big hugs though as this process is so hard and emotionally draining :hugs::hugs: xxx

Bumpsparkle, how are you today? take it easy if you can at work, hope you have a good first day back :flower: xx

Cmo, Hope you're ok?

Beneath, on 1dpt I had some little stabbing feelings on my left side and in my groin so you never know whats going on in there, especially as your blast was advanced it can be getting ready to implant earlier than you think! xx

ILT, Aurora, thank you again for staying with us and offering your support :thumbup: xx

First, congratulations! I can see it, looks a bit like my first one :happydance: xx

Amore, yay for more frers weds, sure you will get a darker result by then than on the IC's xx

going to have to catch up a bit more......


----------



## star25

19, good luck for tomorrow! xx

Jaybo, mobaby, comfy, libby, beth hope you are all well xx

Lizzie, sending you hugs, thinking of you xx

AFM, going to try and post todays pics, don't know why I'm so useless at taking photos!


----------



## star25

7dp5dt, having a lot of trouble sleeping, sat night was awake for over 2 hours and last night was awake from 1:30 til 5am then managed to doze off, I'm not even laying there thinking about anything just wide awake but too scared to get up because of the progesterone, doesn't help holding my pee in for so long so might be better once I stop testing :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







7dpt.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 14









7dptr.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 12









7dptra.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jaybo

Yay First, I see it too! Congrats!! FX that line gets darker & darker now. :happydance:

MrsW sending lots of hugs your way :hugs: :hugs: As Amore says there's still time though xx

Star looking forward to today's tests! :D

Bump :hugs: hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Hi everyone else! How is it Monday morning already? Yuck!


----------



## star25

haha jaybo, posted same time! x


----------



## amoreamy

Star your tests look fabulous! Congratulations! :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:


----------



## star25

Thank you amore! :cloud9:

starting to believe it more now, I did panic at first as I never give them enough time and thought they were lighter until I waited a bit longer and DH had to tell me they weren't, plus it was 6am and not light enough outside like the last 2 days xx


----------



## MoBaby

Mrs w :hugs: 

Amore are you testing today?
Star congrats!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mrs W, big hugs but please don't lose hope completely as hcg can take a while to build up. That's why our otd's aren't booked for today. Keep your chin up x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, lovely line progression x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Guys, I know this is really bad timing and I'm so sorry Mrs w, but I got a bfp on my secret test at work this morning (6dp5dt)

It's darker than my chemical was at this stage so I'm hopeful, if a bit anxious.

Will keep testing now as really scared it will disappear like before, so not celebrating yet. Will upload a pic soon x


----------



## star25

that's brilliant news bumpsparkle! can't wait to see pic xx


----------



## star25

Thats what ive been scared of every morning bump that it will disappear but so far so good xx


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies been about all weekend just not posting.

Massive congrats bump and star!

I'm still completely convinced I'm out. I'm 7dp3dt today so thinking if I had any chance then my embryo should've implanted by now and according to the timeline I should start producing hcg from tomorrow so in a moment of madness in asda this morning I bought a frer which I might use on thurs since OTD is fri. Ive probably just jinxed myself and invited af to appear. Not really had any symptoms but have been feeling a little lightheaded over the weekend and when I was at the shops this morning I kept getting that sweaty/ room spin feeling that I normally associate with a brutal hangover and I know it's not that. Stomach still feels a bit heavy and crampy but this could all well be in my head. Just feel so scared of this ending now I'm in my 2nd week! Sorry for the long post!


----------



## amoreamy

Bump that's fantastic news! I can't wait to see your picture :)

Hi mo! Great to hear from you! I've got some frers on order so they should come around Wednesday. So no testing till then!


----------



## amoreamy

Cmo, dizziness has been a massive one for me, fx'd it's a sign for you too! X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, don't give up yet. maybe you have late implanter. :hugs: 

Star!! Awesome progression on the sticks!! I don't think baby is going anywhere. 

Bump!! I can't wait to see picture! Congrats!

Amore! So proud of you not peeing on IC! You'll have a nice dsrk line when you get the FRER.

Cmo and BMW, waiting for your BFPs!

I feel like I'm missing some people. Sorry if I miss anyone. I literally just woke up 5 minutes ago. Btw my prego ladies, welcome to the world of waking up 4 times/night to go pee. Hopefully your DHs are better than mine in term of bed hogging! Lol

Cmo, I forgot to mention that I had heat issue during TWW. Actually, I had a few episodes of hot flashes. So FX! 

Arrrgghhh so happy waking up to awesome news! Mrs W, yours is coming soon! :)


----------



## CMo

It's a weird sort of dizzy feeling, I'm still not sure if I'm imagining it. I'm sitting just now and just feel like I'm not really here. Kind of vacant sort of dizzy feeling, hard to explain!


----------



## FirstTry

CMo said:


> It's a weird sort of dizzy feeling, I'm still not sure if I'm imagining it. I'm sitting just now and just feel like I'm not really here. Kind of vacant sort of dizzy feeling, hard to explain!

Yep, that sounds familiar! I hope it's your BFP!

Thank you all! I will test again tonight, so it's 24 hours apart. Fingers crossed.


----------



## star25

cmo, your symptoms sound good, I just said to my sister I feel like I've got a hangover but without the sickness, just the rough, headachy feeling, good luck for when you test :) xx

Thank you Ilt and for the reassurance, I seem to have insomnia at the moment anyway but too scared to get up or go toilet due to the progesterone, scared it will leak but seem to be doing ok with it so far and boobs still really hurt so shows its working as this started before transfer with the progesterone xx

Thank you for the congrats mobaby xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Oh wise ladies, how do I add a photo? x


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrsw -- I'm sorry about the bfn Hun! You aren't out yet so don't feel discouraged xxxx

Star -- great progression!! Wooo

Bumpsparkle -- congratssss!! 

Cmo -- hope the dizziness is a good sign for you!! 

Jaybo -- hiiii :wave:


AFM -- still had a faint positive this morning from trigger. Damn thing. Anyway, I've had a few pinches here and there on the side my blasties were placed and I feel kind of ehhh this morning stomach wise. Trying not to read into it. It might be my nerves waiting to hear news if any of my embies got to freeze!!


----------



## star25

ooh when do you hear about the frosties beneath?

bump, when you click 'go advanced' to reply theres a bit on the page that says manage attachments, click that then click on 'browse' to find your photo then click upload, once you've added the pics you want cross that box off and you can submit your reply and they will be on it xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> ooh when do you hear about the frosties beneath?
> 
> bump, when you click 'go advanced' to reply theres a bit on the page that says manage attachments, click that then click on 'browse' to find your photo then click upload, once you've added the pics you want cross that box off and you can submit your reply and they will be on it xx

I just e-mailed the nurse to see if she knows anything yet so we'll see! ahhh


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Right, hopefully this has worked.

Taken with 2mu at 6dp5dt
 



Attached Files:







Picture1.png
File size: 212.8 KB
Views: 12









20150309_105756.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, now that I've switched to progesterone suppositories, it always leaked for me. I think I orefer the shots at this point :). Just remember that your body does produce progesterone. The pills just extra food :). 

BMW, I'm sure you'll have a few frosties waiting for you :)

First, can't wait to see your test!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Holy cow Bump! That's a strong BFP! Mine look like that at 6dpt too. Hmmm I wonder if little embie split! Eekkk.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

First pic taken at 2 minutes, other about 5 mins.
Definitely darker than my 8dp3dt bfp I had with my chemical x


----------



## star25

wow bumpsparkle that's an amazing line! :happydance::happydance:
congratulations!
I agree with ILT wonder if theres :baby::baby: xx

ILT am I stupid because I didn't know we still make progesterone, is that since bfp? xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ILT, that's reassuring to hear. Please stick, please stick!

Going to try to convince dh to test tonight or 2mrw...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, yes our bodies supposedly start to produce progesterone after ovulation. But since we took hormones, we might produce less. That's why we are taking the suppositories. We won't need progesterone once the placenta takes over after the first trimester. At least that's what I was told :). But, I won't worry about leaking progesterone. 

Bump, have you shown DH yet? :).


----------



## FirstTry

Bump: amazing line!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star :)

Eeeeek feel a little nervous about it splitting but i'll take any number right now! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Bump great line!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, or maybe your body just produce higher HCG. :). But, I'm kinda hoping for twins hahaha. I need a twinnie friend Bump! Lol


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ILT, no haven't shared as it was a secret test. Dh doesn't want to test early in case of bfn but I felt so miserable yesterday I just had to know.

Will try to talk him round 2nite or 2mrw nite :) x


----------



## star25

So sneaky bump but soooo worth it! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

By the way, can you test with a FRER any time of day and still get the same result? Just wondering whether another test this evening would only show a faint line, which dh might not be able to see :(


----------



## beneathmywing

Heard from the nurse. I have three blasties on ice!!! Woohoo. As much as I want this cycle to work, it takes the pressure off a little knowing I have some back up!! SO maybe the less stress will work in my advantage! 

Bumpspakle -- Beautiful line!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

That's great news beneath!! And like you say, takes the pressure off a bit.
Also, means that the embies you're PUPO with are probably just as strong!! :)


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> That's great news beneath!! And like you say, takes the pressure off a bit.
> Also, means that the embies you're PUPO with are probably just as strong!! :)

I hope so!!!


----------



## star25

Yay beneath! definitely eases the pressure even though your twin embies will be just as strong, so happy for you xx

Bump, depends how much fluids youve had but if you wait til morning you know the line will be even more amazing! Xx


----------



## FirstTry

That's great, BMW!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bumpsparkle that' s a mega BFP! COngratulations!

FirstTry - huge congrats too - see I toldcha! :smug:

Mrs W - did you test with evil ICs? Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

beneathmywing said:


> Heard from the nurse. I have three blasties on ice!!! Woohoo.

DUCK YEAH!! :dance: That's so awesome!

NB: Not autocorrect, just self-censorship on the swearing front as there are so many babies around here these days :cloud9:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Star, that progression is fabulous! Wow you guys have some super strong BFPs. Very exciting.


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> beneathmywing said:
> 
> 
> Heard from the nurse. I have three blasties on ice!!! Woohoo.
> 
> DUCK YEAH!! :dance: That's so awesome!
> 
> NB: Not autocorrect, just self-censorship on the swearing front as there are so many babies around here these days :cloud9:Click to expand...

LOL! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Congrats bump! Don't be silly, not bad timing at all, I am happy for you! This is my first cycle, you have been through so much to get here. And yes it's a very dark bfp for so early, great news! 

Aurora no it was a clear blue one. It was a blue dye one which I've never used before but it says its 88% accurate 3 days before af is due ie 11 dpo which is what I am now. 

The truth is, it's a bit like my mmc, deep down, I just know it hasn't worked. I do feel some symptoms but they are the progesterone. My 2 natural pregnancies were late implanters, with my dd I got a bfn at 13dpo and a bfp at 14 dpo.... But I assumed those eggs just took longer to potter down my tubes. I assume an ivf egg implants earlier because its in the right place. They can't just float around for a week before implanting can they? 

BMW that's brilliant news!! Wow, what a response for someone with low amh. I wish I could go to your clinic!! 

I'm going to try not to test again until Thursday morning so that I am not getting upset everyday and can just deal with it all on Thursday. I will get through work and then Thursday night is a hot bath and a big glass or two of wine (haven't drunk in over 2 months). Then I start planning wth I do next.


----------



## star25

Mrs w, I think I heard they werent as sensitive as maybe a frer though also 11dpo is early especially as you have implanted late before, dont give up yet xxx

Aurora, thank you I was so relieved to see the progression, ive got 1 frer left amd a cheapie for tomorrow as thats what ive been testing with everyday to see the progression then I only have a cheapie for weds but as having the blood test might not do it xx


----------



## Jaybo

Congratulations bump :happydance: this thread is a flurry of bfps! It's wonderful <3

Star great progression. I was admiring your pics on a packed tube this morning so there may be one or two other commuters who have seen your tests! Hope you don't mind :blush:

BMW so happy for your frosties! Great news too for your embabies on board :thumbup:

MrsW - I hope you've got another late implanter in there! Keeping everything crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## star25

Haha I dont mind at all jaybo, the more the merrier! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls! So the iffy stomach feeling wasn't my nerves.. still here. I feel just yuck.


----------



## star25

Ilt and aurora, did u carry on testing after otd? 

Beneath, good sign !


----------



## Aurora CHK

Nope! I haven't tested since otd, which was a week ago, hence my paranoia that baby has gone away already like all my previous ones did :nope: 

Mrs W: Clearblue are frickin rubbish, sorry to say. At 18dpo I barely had a line. Honestly they suck butt.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Really aurora? It's one of the blue dye ones where there should be a cross for positive. The thing is, if I felt preggo I'd think maybe it was just too early but having been preggo twice before, I know I'm defo not this time. We will see 3 more sleeps too otd. 

X


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> Really aurora? It's one of the blue dye ones where there should be a cross for positive. The thing is, if I felt preggo I'd think maybe it was just too early but having been preggo twice before, I know I'm defo not this time. We will see 3 more sleeps too otd.
> 
> X

I've heard from so many people that blue dye's suck!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W 11 said:


> Really aurora? It's one of the blue dye ones where there should be a cross for positive. The thing is, if I felt preggo I'd think maybe it was just too early but having been preggo twice before, I know I'm defo not this time. We will see 3 more sleeps too otd.
> 
> X

Thems the ones! Rubbish. This is the only one of my four pregnancies that I got a BFP on one of those things, also it faded too not like brilliant FRERs which keep their lines forever (which helps with comparisons).


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I did! I had 3 tests left and used it all :). A digi, 2 cheapies, and 1 FRER. I took one every so often and the last one I took was a digi for 3 weeks plus :)


----------



## FirstTry

I agree that FRER is the most sensitive. Fingers crossed for you, Mrs W!


----------



## FirstTry

Speaking of FRERs...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Aurora CHK

Gorgeous lines, FT!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Woohhoo First! Congrats on the BFP! When is OTD?


----------



## Aurora CHK

ILT if I get good news from the consultant on Wed I'm gonna come home and pee on ALL the sticks in the world! :haha: I'm busting for the sight of some dark double lines - my own that is, I feel like an addict that's not using. I should have a little coin and a certificate now that I've gone a week without testing! 

Ps I'm not making light of addiction, I promise <3


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, I know! You've been so good! Don't pee on all of them yet. You'll want 1 for weekly pee assurance. At least I did lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Beautiful, First!


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Woohhoo First! Congrats on the BFP! When is OTD?

Like a year from now or that's what it feels like: 14dp5dt. But I convinced my regular dr to order a beta for me on Thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaayy! 3 more days!


----------



## star25

Great lines first, congratulations! :happydance::happydance:

I was thinking about not testing after otd, just because this morning I panicked again that the lines were darker, I'll post in a minute but then I was comparing this mornings literally just peed on stick with yesterdays dried one but when I waited a few more minutes and looked agai it is a smidgen darker on the frer and the IC is obviously darker so I don't think my nerves could take it, at the same time I don't think my nerves can take the 3WW for first scan, I've got 1 cheapies left so might do that in like 10 days or something halfway through the 3WW, just don't want it to be light and set me off! 

Aurora, my DH asked me if I was obsessed this morning as I was clicking away with my camera lol, he doesn't know how obsessed I actually am :haha: anyway I catch him sneakily looking at the tests when he goes upstairs!

Is it ok to take paracetamol because I took one last night, I've had a headache for 4 days and the lack of sleep is killing me every night I just can't sleep and I was laying there and my head was absolutely banging, couldn't cope so I took 1 paracetamol, would this be ok?
I think the headache could be sinuses after the cold or a mixture of that and hormones

What do everyones cramps feel like?
Mine are mainly when I move like sitting from standing, turning over in bed etc and they go along the bottom, feel like period pain but more the tightening than the crippling dull ache I normally get with af, also last night 1 went across my lower stomach then travelled down my hoo har, wth is this normal?? :blush:

Hope everyone is well today, looks like its going to be a sunny day today o going to go for a walk on the beach then my sister is coming round to do my hovering as for some reason I bought the heaviest hoover in the world and a friend coming round


----------



## star25

8dp5dt, do you think these are dark enough?
 



Attached Files:







8dpt.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 9









8dptr.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, you're progression still looks great! It's so hard not to worry. I thought getting a bfp would stop the worrying but it doesn't lol!
My cramps feel exactly as you describe so I can relate!! :)

First, congrats on your beautiful lines x


----------



## CMo

Ladies!!!!!! I'm 8dp3dt and I caved a poas and........I think I have a BFP!!!!

No squinting required! Just waiting on my sis in law coming round to inspect the stick!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hopefully this will work ok. 

Top test was yesterday AM, middle test yesterday PM for DH (diluted wee), and the bottom one is from this morning (FMU 7dp5dt) :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture3a.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Oooooh Cmo, that's fab! Congrats :)


----------



## CMo

Hope picture uploads! Can you see or am I crazy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Aurora CHK

I see it easily CMo! :yipee:

Bump and Star, fantastico progression! I'm back to worrying about mine now as don't think my FRER was as dark at 11dp5dt...

How did DH react, Bump? X


----------



## CMo

My trigger was 25th feb. I'm now panicking that it could be this as it's very early for a BFP and I never tested it out my system.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo, you're not crazy, I can definitely see a pink line!! Yay!

Aurora, DH was shocked and excited all at the same time! We've had the hardest 12 months with so many things going wrong that it's hard to believe something positive is happening for us. Testing together is definitely nicer than finding out from a nurse on the phone. Hard to know if it's ok to be excited before otd tho.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo, it's not too early for a bfp!! I got mine y'day at 6dp5dt (same as you today) and I didn't have a trigger x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, I can see progression on the FRER! I thinkthat's a really good progression. You'll only see smidgen of darkness now that the line is dark!

Bump, that's 1 strong BFP. I'm seriously thinking you might have 2 brewing.

Cmo, your trigger should be out of your system since it's been more than 10 days. So congrats! that's also a pretty strong BFP!

Star, I experienced shooting pain in the vagina now lol. it got milder and less frequent. I associate it with growing babies :). and yes, we are allowed to take paracetamol during pregnancy! I have a list of medicine given by my RE btw..

Aurora, are you going to post the tests? 20 eye are better than 2 :)


----------



## star25

Cmo :happydance: congratulations!! definite bfp there xx

bump, fantastic pics! great progression, I agree its much nicer to test at home together than with a phone call, how long will you test for? so excited xx

Ilt, thank you for the reassurance, they look better in real life but the photos I took are quite dark as it was so early and not light and sunny like it is now xx

aurora, I'm sure your tests are perfect, I saw another test on the testing forum which is a frer at 13dpo and is much lighter than mine so made me feel a bit better that everyone is definitely different xx

Mrs W are you still waiting til Thursday to test? are you going to get a different brand? xx


----------



## CMo

Do you think ladies? Was thinking it's a strong line ie too strong to be a BFP so early but if it was trigger surely it would be faint by now??

My god what have I done to myself?? Why did I have to test so early?? Now terrified that it's going to be fainter or pure white tomorrow!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ILT, what was your 1st beta? Just want to have a rough idea for thurs as you've got me wondering now....big eeeek!

Star, I think DH wants to test 2nite and probably tomorrow, just worried about another fading chemical, then on thurs we will just wait for the beta call. You're otd is 2mrw, yipee!! I'm excited for you x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo, the worrying just doesn't stop but girlie you are preggers! :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, definitely not trigger! I think your line looks exactly what it should for 8dp3dt. I think a strong line is a good thing!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Bump, my first beta was I think over 130 for 9dp5dt. I'll get you the exact numbers in a few hours. Dh is trying to sleep Since its only 3:30am here. So I'm closing tablet for a few hours :p


----------



## star25

Cmo my line was so light sat you can't even really see it in the pictures, I was so scared it would be gone the next day but so far has got darker everyday, think that's why I can't cope with testing anymore after tomorrow, maybe just 1 halfway through the wait for scan, my nerves are shot to pieces!

bump, I'm so excited for tomorrow, was going to start googling beta numbers just to have a rough idea what they should be even though everyones will be different I'd like to have an idea, will you tell them you've already been testing?


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo star bump congrats! Lovely lines!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Not sure about feasting up yet, depends which nurse we get. We probably will if it's a nice one that we know :)

They've told me before that anything below a 2 is negative but I think they ideally like it to be above 50. Never got that far before so not sure what's normal. I think they said that if it's around 30 they ask you back in a few days to retest. Check with them during your blood test. I had a beta of 8 first time as the embryo tried but wasn't sustainable so just got told it was a negative. My tests were lightening by 9dt3dt tho anyway. 2nd attempt didn't have a sniff of hcg :(

I'm sure your results are going to be lovely! :) x


----------



## star25

Thank you so much bump, I was think surely they should do 2 betas anyway as one will confirm but then how can you confirm its progressing? Suppose they know best, they've got us this far! when we had transfer DH asked Claire if we could test and she said you can but obviously best to wait for beta in case of chemical and I said I wouldn't believe it until then anyway, hope we get Claire again


----------



## star25

so if a pregnancy test is 25miu does that mean hcg will be at least 25 if showing positive or have I made that up?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I would think so star? Shame there isn't a hpt that gave you beta results lol! 

Personal question, but are you getting a fair amount of CM? Despite having a good line this morning I just had a scary run to the loo incident as it felt like AF had arrived!


----------



## FirstTry

Gorgeous lines all around!!! Star, CMo, Bump: you are all prego!!!

I'm not one to spread false hope. I really think you are all where you ought to be! Now, I hope they keep getting darker!

Responses to questions above (can't remember who asked and at work, so can't spend too much time):
- paracetamol is acetaminophen (Tylenol in the US), which happens to be the only pain killer that is recommended during pregnancy

- increased CM happens as a result of elevated estrogen levels. I think I had it through most of my pregnancy with DS. 

- period like cramping or a little worse is normal. Your uterus is growing! But extreme pain is not and could signal an ectopic. Ectopic pregnancies are rare, so don't stress out if you have cramping. That's what the first u/s will tell you, placement of the embryo. 

I'd say good luck, but you all don't seem to need it!


----------



## star25

haha bump thought I had made that one up! I'm not really having a lot of cm, not that I've noticed but its definitely normal

First, thank you, just had to take another 1 but only took 1 to keep the headache at bay, really need to sleep tonight but getting worried about tomorrows result eek!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Ladies, here is a site for beta #s. I would have to say that it was pretty accurate. https://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single

Under the Beta Charts tab, you can find betas for singleton, twins, and triplet. So my first Beta at 9dp5dt was 242 or I'd say it 14 days after ovulation. Then my second beta 2 days later was 499. They want to see the beta doubled 2 days after your first beta. That shows them that the pregnancy is viable and progressing. Then, you wait for the ultrasound. Hopefully, it won't be too long for the ultrasound :). 

I do agree with First. I think all of you have pretty strong BFPs (including you First!) and I hope it continues. Btw, the worrying doesn't stop!! Just an Fyi ahaha :D.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ladies here are my FRERs again for comparison. Of course I don't know yet if this is from a viable pregnancy or not - I haven't used a FRER since and this was ten days ago...

I wrote as total days from EC rather than 6dp5dt etc. These are from days 11,12,13,14 and 16 (I didn't test on day 15). I'm now on 26 days since EC. Have I mentioned how terrified I am of my scan tomorrow??? :haha:

Your lines are all so dark. Squee!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Aurora CHK

Right way round!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

PHhewww...the picture wasn't what I expected lol. It took me a second to realize that the top one was the latest one and almost gave me a heart attack! 

Aurora!! I see a really good progression on your tests! It's really up to you but I'd test again just for fun and to convince myself that everything is still ok. I think you'll see baby tomorrow! Eeeeekkk...


----------



## star25

Aurora, I'm on my phone and can clearly see they're good lines, tomorrow will be perfect xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks ladies I do hope so but poor Lizzie tested 'for reassurance' and didn't get it and I just can't help feeling I'll have the same fate xxx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Iv an hatching blast on board and one on ice, my other 3 are going overnight and will hear if they made freeze tomoz x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Aurora, those tests look lovely and I don't think you need to worry. Enjoy seeing your baby 2mrw! :)

19, congrats on being PUPO!


----------



## beneathmywing

Star & Bump & Aurora -- Your progressions all look great! 

Cmo -- Woohooo! Congrats on the bfp!!!

19 -- Great news :dance: You're PUPO!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I am ill have a catch up soon but am I the last to transfer x


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

If we only lived close together nice pupo party would be so much fun x


----------



## star25

Congrats 19 and on the frosties! Xx

Has anyone else got lower back ache? Just tarted and feels similar to af back ache x


----------



## CMo

19 congrats on being pupo! Think u are last to transfer out us all!

Aurora your progression looks amazing!

I'm now totally terrified to test again 2mo incase it has been trigger and it's all gone 2mo! God knows why we torture ourselves like this!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sometimes I don't know what's worse, not testing and not knowing or, testing and then still worrying about more testing lol!

Star, I've had lots of backache during 2ww, it's a good sign! x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Well done, 19!

Thanks everyone but remember the last of those tests was taken ten days ago so the lines could be long gone by now... :nope: Sorry to be a Debbie Downer but this is the voice of (my) experience. However of course I am REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY hoping that I see a bunny tomorrow, despite my utter depressing lack of hunger, thirst, nausea, boob pain/changes, increased CM, dizziness or bloating! All I have is a headache and that spelled disaster for our lovely Lizzie :cry:


----------



## star25

Oh aurora we understand your feelings, I'm worried like mad just about my blood test tomorrow, it seems true that even after the bfp the worrying doesnt stop, ive only got sire boobs which I had anyway from progesterone and some cramps, the headache ive had I think is from sinuses from cold, no extra cm or anything like that, the cramps I just had felt like af but it's worn off now, think I went for too much of a long walk today, your lines are great and bubbas not going anywhere xx

Cmo, that line is too dark to be trigger, thats your bfp!! Xx


----------



## star25

And I'm driving myself mad keep looking at my tests!


----------



## CMo

Aw star I'm right with you there girl! This is complete torture!! I just want to sleep until fri!


----------



## amoreamy

cmo congratulations! Amazing news!

19 yay for being pupo and for your frosties!

I'm here and reading but I'm just trying obsess a little less, so taking a back seat a little xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Girls, you are pregnant! Stop all the stressing (I know easier said than done!) I am sure all your beta's will turn out great :hugs:


AFM: Not much of anything going on really, which makes me a little nervous. I know it's only 3dp5dt, but I want to feel something, anything, besides these sore boobs that's probably due to the progesterone and estrogen lol I have mild cramps here and there and very light pinches once in a while, but nothing significant ughh!


----------



## star25

Dont worry I didnt either beneath, I just tested to put myself out my misery! 

My cramping seems to be getting worse and I'm scared now, seem more like a dull ache on right side which I always get before af, why cant I stop worrying :(


----------



## MoBaby

Aurora so what time is your scan tomorrow? And you're in England right?


----------



## Jaybo

CMo - congratulations onyour BFP!! :happydance:

19 - congratulations on pupo and your frosties. Good luck with the TWW and testing.

MrsW :hugs:

Aurora - best of luck with your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you & praying you get to see your bunny.

Hi everyone else!! xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, I've recently had headaches for 2days straight, so bad I couldn't sleep so might not be your cold!

As for keep looking at tests, I've been walking around the house with the most recent one I did with dh 2nite. The mad thing is I'm carrying embie around inside me wherever I go anyway, doh!!

Good luck 2mrw Aurora, will be thinking of you x

And you too star! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## star25

So sorry for tmi just had diarrhoea again so maybe this was my cramps were just bad, must be a symptom as had this trouble the other day, again so sorry and sorry to keep freakin out about every little thing!


----------



## star25

Thank you for the reassurance bump, mine stopped me from sleeping too bit has been better today touch wood! X


----------



## Aurora CHK

MoBaby said:


> Aurora so what time is your scan tomorrow? And you're in England right?

Yes, that's right. It's at 14.30 but they overbook so might not get in until later. Ack, so afraid :nope: Thanks Mo, and everyone :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

So that's 8am my time... Surly by the time I get to work, do a few things it will be done... Fx for you!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Good luck tomorrow Aurora!


----------



## star25

Hope all goes well aurora sure it will xx


----------



## amoreamy

I a bfn on the frer this morning. I'm so devastated I'm in shock. 

Much love to everyone xxx


----------



## CMo

Amore I'm so sorry. Sending u big hugs!

Aurora thinking of u today! Good luck (although I know u'll be fine)

Arm well i poas for the first time yesterday and it turns out it's like opening a box of Pringles....I'm obsessed!! So today my line is still there, I can't decide if it's lighter than yesterday but definitely still very visible so that's 9dp3dt! I need to compare it to yesterday's but it's in the bedroom, DH is off work today and I said I wouldn't test again until tomorrow but Ofcourse I hid a secret stash in the bathroom. I need to compare!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Oh god Amoreamy, I'm so so sorry. I don't know what to say. My heart is with you. :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Good luck tomorrow Aurora!

Thanks ILT - I'm going in with your wise mantra of 'what will be will be'. (I need a wrist band saying 'what would ILT do?' I think to try to channel your excellent and inspiring attitude!) :friends:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Amore, really sorry hun. Is today your otd?

I'm worried my test looks slightly lighter this morning but not sure if that's just because the test is not as old or whether some tests have different dyes etc. Will post pics soon. Worried but it is still a good positive at the mo so perhaps all still ok. Knew I shouldn't have tested one last time this morning!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Ladies, testing daily is a recipe for madness - I know whereof I speak! Progression much easier to see over two days. But I know POAS is addictive too!


----------



## FirstTry

amoreamy said:


> I a bfn on the frer this morning. I'm so devastated I'm in shock.
> 
> Much love to everyone xxx

I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It's not fair. We are here for you.


----------



## Jaybo

Amore so sorry sweetie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Comfycushions

Amore, so sorry.:hugs:

Aurora, good luck today.:kiss:

Congrats to all the knocked up and pups ladies!!


----------



## MoBaby

Amore sorry :hugs:

Good luck aurora!

Bump I'm sure it's fine. Test can have a little less dye and early days strength of urine affects it. :)


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Amore I'm so sorry &#128542; sending hugs

Aurora good luck &#127808;

Afm I don't think I'm going to test this time. Just wait for my blood test rather then get my hopes up too much. Just going to mellow out and say what will be will be. My other 3 embryos didnt make freezing so iv only the one on ice but I'm ok with that &#128522;


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I know I shouldn't grumble and just be happy I've got a line but do you think this morning's (bottom one) is lighter compared to the 2 above (y'day AM and PM)? I'm concerned that it was fmu!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4a.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MoBaby

Not lighter at all!


----------



## beneathmywing

Bump -- i dont think so!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

This was about 3 hours after test and they look more similar but I'm paranoid it's not identical or darker.

Also TMI alert, just had a roughly marble sized brown clot when I wiped, with what looked like brown bits.is there any chance this could be implantation or am I losing this? So so worried, I hate this rollercoaster!!

8dp5dt today and otd is tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







ATT00000.jpeg
File size: 4.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## MoBaby

Are you using vaginal progesterone? Could be that. Spotting is also common.also brown is old so probably from implantation.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Yes I'm on the crinone gel. Sometimes get light pink mixed in with that but never dark brown.

It seems to have been a one off at the moment so praying it's from implantation x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, have you heard anything yet? Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, I am so sorry :hugs:. I am just curious. Did you ever check if your blocked tubes produce hydrosalpinx? 

Bump, it still looks pretty dark to me. I think at one point it's difficult to tell progression with FRER. I think if you want to see progression, you should try it with IC. 

Aurora, feel free to make a wrist band! hahahaha. Deep breath...everything is going to be ok. 

First, did you test yesterday? 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## FirstTry

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Amore, I am so sorry :hugs:. I am just curious. Did you ever check if your blocked tubes produce hydrosalpinx?
> 
> Bump, it still looks pretty dark to me. I think at one point it's difficult to tell progression with FRER. I think if you want to see progression, you should try it with IC.
> 
> Aurora, feel free to make a wrist band! hahahaha. Deep breath...everything is going to be ok.
> 
> First, did you test yesterday?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.

I tested last night. Still progressing well :) Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaayy First! When is OTD? Sometime this week?


----------



## CMo

First glad you're seeing progression.

Bump your lines look fab to me.

Here's my tests for today. Not looking too much into them as today's looks slightly thicker and darker to me so I'll just wait and see what tomorrow brings and keep my fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## FirstTry

Excellent, CMo!

I'm doing an unofficial test date as soon as I can pick up the order from my regular Dr. Probably tomorrow. My RE is making me wait another week.


----------



## lizzie78

Amore I am so so sorry sweetie particularly because I think you had this round financed by your dad and were hoping it would be your turn :hugs:

Congrats to all those BFPs rolling in, the lines look great. Bump, try not to over analyse (easy for me to say) :kiss:

Aurora - hoping all is well at the scan :hugs:

Have my WTF appointment tomorrow which is too soon but it was then or wait until May. Still waiting to start bleeding so its horrid thinking that I have minnie or mo still in there but asleep. DH doesnt want to spend the last of our savings on another go so this may be the end of the road but it's early days yet, hopefully he may come around or maybe i'll decide enough is enough :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, that's definitely darker! FX for tomorrow :D. 

First, arrgghh..I am so excited for you!!! Definite BFP. 

Lizzie, :hugs: It's a difficult decision to make. Hopefully you and DH can come into an agreement that will make both of you happy.


----------



## CMo

Hi Lizzie how are you doing? Hope your appointment goes well 2mo and you decide what's best for your future. Do you still have frosties??


----------



## lizzie78

We do have two frsoties left but they are low grade 3 day embies. I can't help thinking that if I havent held onto the better ones I can't see that another FET would be a great idea. However, we are seeign a different consultant tomorrow as I couldnt be bothered making a fuss about seeing the usual one so maybe he will have some ideas about why the chemicals are happening. I'm convinced both implanted initially as my line got lighter between 11dpo and 15dpo before getting darker again. Can't seem to summon up much enthusiasm for putting a list of questions together so if anyone has one handy from their last WTF appointment could i be cheeky and ask you to post it so that I can nick it pretty please :) x


----------



## BethK

So so sorry Amoreamy

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Lizzie, I am just wondering if having a PGD (genetic testing) will help. But, you may need to do another round of stims to add to the 2 that you already have to better your chances. I've read on other thread where most of the women did PGD and all of the embies took. I know that we have to pay around $4k for PGD here in the US. So hopefully it won't be too expensive there.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Lizzie, good to see you sweety. We're still twinnies: Flopsy and Mopsy didn't make it either :hugs:


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora, I posted on your journal, but I'm so sorry sweety :hugs:


----------



## star25

Hi quick post as battery going, 

Amore, so sorry, thinking of you, when is otd? Xx

Bump, sounds like implantation and tests still look great 

Cmo and first, congrats on progression!

Lizzie, good to hear from you, sending hugs your way and hope appointment goes well 

Afm, hcg is 87! They said it needs to be over 50 and preferably between 80-90 so good news, scan on 31st march, had to wait til 2:30 for results was right bag of nerves!


----------



## star25

So so sorry aurora, sending you big hugs xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- Great news!


----------



## Comfycushions

Oh Aurora I'm so sorry. :hugs: Such devastating news.:hugs:

Lizzie sorry your still waiting for a bleed, that must add to the heartbreak. :hugs: Hope your wtf goes ok tomorrow. I've got mine next week and not sure what I want to ask.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Four successive chemicals yet no reason - I've had so many blood tests and biopsies but it just seems to be 'one of those things'. I'm 35 but my body seems to think I'm a crone already. 

So glad you ladies are still in the game though as at this rate ILT was going to be in a pregnancy gang of one! Statistically I think this should mean you all have sticky ones as hopefully the distribution of BFNs and losses has all come early...


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I am so sorry to hear that Aurora :hugs:

Gang of 1 doesn't sound fun :(. I hope Star, Bump, Cmo, and First will be joining me soon. And all of the other ladies of course will follow soon too!


----------



## MoBaby

Great news star! You're 9dp5dt right?


----------



## Jaybo

Aurora I'm heartbroken for you, so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

Lizzy good to hear from you. I hope your wtf appoint gives you at least some answers tomorrow so you and DH can decide where to go next. I could post my long list of wtf questions, but I think they'd be useless for you as they were all about why so few eggs compared to follicles and why such crap fertilisation, which clearly isn't relevant. Let us know how it goes.

Star congratulations on your beta That's a great result :wohoo: good luck with the scan.

CMo, First - Yay glad you're both still getting BFPs :happydance:

Amore, MrsW thinking of you and hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## CMo

Star massive congratulations! Xx


----------



## CMo

Aurora I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Aurora, I know words can't help right now but I'm so so sorry. Look after yourself and big virtual hugs x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, HUGE congratulations!! Knew you had a bean cooking in there!

Who did your blood test, did you tell them you'd tested?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Dh was quite worried about the clot so decided to talk me into doing 1 final test this evening before beta 2mrw so that he could actually sleep 2nite if all looked ok! Glad he did but thank goodness we've now run out of tests!
 



Attached Files:







20150311_174420-1.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Jaybo

Wowza bump, that's a great bfp!! Congrats again :D


----------



## CMo

That's a cracking line bump!!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Wow that line could not get any darker if it tried. Totally pregnant. Many did u transfer bump?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Star, Congrats!!! Now I have a bump buddy! Yaaayy. 

Bump, and you'll be our bump buddy by tomorrow too! woohooo. That line is super dark! I stopped using FRER after 8dpt and my line was never that dark :D. I whipped out the CB digi after that so I can keep track better on growth :).


----------



## amoreamy

You ladies are so strong and beautiful, you're all amazing. Thank you xxx

Aurora I'm so shocked, I'm so sorry. I can't believe it, sending my love <3

I'm considering whether my bfp was the trigger still as it hang around or 14 days, and (watch the denial kick in) there is still time for late implantation? I'm clutching straws I know. My otd is the 16th.

Much love to everyone. Apologies for the lack of personals x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks ladies! :)

19, we only transferred one blast!

Amore, otd is still a few days away but big hugs for now. What dpt are you?


----------



## amoreamy

Thanks bump, your bfp is incredible!

I'm 12dp2dt so I know it's a long shot :/


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Oooo bump that's awesome &#128522;


----------



## star25

Thank you so much ladies, wish I could write more personals but thinking of you all, on the ferry and feeling travel sick 

Mobaby, yes I'm 9dp5dt, longest wait of my life! 

Bump, that line is fabulously darker than the control line eeek! We swe Denise for test, shes so lovely and made an excited face when said we had been testing, then admitted actually done 2 a day since sat, she said the blood test was more sensitive so if getting positives at home then looking good, it was Anne who called about 2:30 ,my stomach was in knots all day, felt so ill, first scan 31st march but at the moment just grateful to be this far and just going to calm down now and stop worrying so mmuch 
Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Bump, one word: triplets.


----------



## lizzie78

Bump - step away from any shops selling more tests lol - great line x

Star - amazing news, im so happy for you

Aurora, my darling twinnie i have posted in your diary and am sending you lots of internet hugs xxx

ILT thanks hun im beginning to wonder about the pgd thing myself

thanks Jaybo, Im just being idle. i think i asked so many questions last time that I dont have many to add this time :)


----------



## star25

Thank you lizzie, good to see you again here, I know you will make the best decision for you and the new appointment can help you xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Good luck for 2mrw Mrs W, hope you're ok x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Apologies if I miss any news or repeat any.... I've been silently stalking for a while but not posting......

Cmo and first congrats on the bfps! 

Star congrats again and great news on the blood test. Denise is lovely. 

Bump good luck tomorrow but with that bfp you can be sure your beta will be fine.

Lizzie I hope your wtf appointment goes well tomorrow. Such a hard decision on what to do next... I guess you maybe need to take some time to recover and let time pass and then maybe talk. Sending hugs.

Amore :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetie. I don't know how long the trigger lasts, but it's so cruel to get your longed for bfp only to have it snatched away and I really feel for you.

Aurora huge huge :hugs: to you too my darling. I'm so so sorry. I've read there is a clinic in London that do detailed testing for implantation issues or repeated chemicals so maybe something like that is worth investigating? A lady I know on another thread had 4 early looses and after a blood test they found what was wrong and her next pregnancy was fine. Lots of love.

Ilt hope you and babies are well lovely.

As for me..... I know it's a bfn this time. I haven't tested again since Monday but every single month before my af I get chronic lower back pain and brown spotting, both if which I have had for 2 days now. I did a lot of crying when I first realised. I think the only reason full blown af hasn't rocked up is that I'm still taking the prog pesseries. I haven't decided wether to go for blood test tomorrow. I don't see the point, it's over a two hour round trip, but hubby wants to be 100% sure before we give up. So will see. If af arrives overnight, clinic are ok with me testing at home. If it doesn't I might go in, just so my hot bath and big glass of wine tomorrow is totally guilt free. I've already made an appointment for a week tomorrow at the lister in London which specialises in low amh so it's plan #2 a go go!! 

Also we go and see the house we like again Saturday ill keep you all posted!! Xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Mrs W. I had all the tests before this cycle, but thank you for thinking of me. I really hope tomorrow goes okay for you and glad you have a plan B to keep you going. I know what it's like to 'just know' and while of course I hope you have a miracle, I respect your wisdom and understanding of your body and your way of dealing with what seems to be happening. I wish you had more reasons to feel hopeful but know you will get through whatever is ahead with that good head on your shoulders and loving family xx


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry, Mrs W, though I hope there's a miracle for you. Having a plan is what has always gotten me through the downs of this TTC rollercoaster.


----------



## FirstTry

For those who are interested, here is my progression so far:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## beneathmywing

Great progression, First!!


----------



## amoreamy

Great progression first!

Mrs W thank you, and I completely understand your feelings. If there's another cycle and house buying to focus on hopefully you'll be moving towards your dreams all the time. <3


----------



## star25

First, your tests are so dark too! so exciting xx

bump, good luck today, you clearly won't need it lol, hope your phone call comes sooner than mine did, bet your levels will be through the roof! xx

Mrs W, so sorry lovely, hope your doing as well as you can be, you have a positive plan in action though and that's always good, hope all the exciting house moving works out well too xxx


----------



## star25

Bump do you know what the clinic says about having intercourse?


----------



## CMo

Bump good luck today, not that u'll need it with that fantastic line! 

Ladies here's my progression (or maybe lack of!). I'm convinced today's does look darker and a more solid line but think I was just expecting a big difference between day 8 & 10. Do you always see progression on a frer? A line is a line right?? Roll on OTD today!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## MoBaby

I see a difference. Today does look thicker.1 more day until OTD. You're 13dpo?


----------



## CMo

Yeah 13dpo today Mo. I was bleating on to my sis in law (she's the only one, other than DH that knows) and she kindly reminded me that if it is my BFP then I'm not even 2 weeks pregnant yet so I shouldn't be expecting massive dark lines, which is very true so calmed me down slightly. Guess we'll know for sure tomorrow!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, I see the line is darker...very slight...but it's darker. I am sure it'll get darker in a few days. 

First, that's definitely a good progression. 

Star, I wasn't allowed any intercourse by my RE until 9 weeks. Plus, I didn't really feel like it anyway. Too tired to do anything :D. Also, don't be surprise if you spotted whenever you decide to BD. 

Mrs. W, good luck with the house! That sounds very exciting. I am sorry you feel that this cycle is not working out for you. Glad to hear that you already have plan in place. Babies and I are doing alright. I am adjusting :D. Trying not to freak out on my 2lbs weight gain lol. 

Lizzie, it doesn't hurt to ask right? I mean sometimes the issue is not you. It could be the combination of you and DH. You know what I mean? I hope you'll find the answer that you are looking for :hugs:. 

Aurora and Amore, hope you ladies are doing ok :hugs: 

BMW, ssooo??? Did you test my POAS addict buddy? :D. 

Bump, good luck today!!!

Hope I didn't miss anyone :).


----------



## CMo

Ladies think I got too excited too soon.....I'm bleeding!! It's not a lot - yet! But bright red when I wipe. Just know af is here. Oh well it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo, some women do bleed earlier in the pregnancy. Have you tested again just to make sure?


----------



## CMo

No I've not tested again this afternoon. Would I see a difference so soon?


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry cmo :hugs: 

Some bleeding can be normal in early pregnancy so fingers crossed all is ok. Don't keep obsessively testing, it won't give you a set answer. When is otd? Test again in a few days. Ps if you're 13dpo you're 4 weeks pregnant tomorrow, not 2! X

As for me... It was negative as expected. Hot bath and lots of wine tonight xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs. W, I'm sorry to hear that :hugs:. Enjoy your wine and hot bath :). 

Cmo, if you just tested morning, like Mrs W said, maybe you should wait till tomorrow or in a couple of days. Me? I'd probably test tomorrow because I'd be dying to know :). It also could be implantation bleeding. Hopefully the bleeding stop.


----------



## beneathmywing

Cmo, lots of woman bleed in early pregnancy. Dont count yourself out yet!! 

Mrsw, so sorry hun :(

Afm -- i think i may have something going on, but I dont wanna say yet. Im goin to pick up a frer for tomorrow morning!! Fx!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW!! The Suspense is killing me! Should pick up FRER tonight after work! :D


----------



## star25

Cmo, keeping fingers crossed its early pregnancy bleeding, I'd test in a couple of days and see, hoping for the best for you xxx

Mrs w, so sorry, sending hugs and thinking of you xxx


----------



## CMo

It appears to have stopped a bit now. It's not been enough to even mark a pad so fingers crossed it's nothing. I'll know for definate tomorrow I suppose


----------



## FirstTry

CMo: good luck with your beta tomorrow :flower:


----------



## star25

Beneath that sounds exciting! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW!! The Suspense is killing me! Should pick up FRER tonight after work! :D

Ok ok fine! Maybe I will! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry Cmo :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, Yaaayy!!!

Cmo, good luck for OTD tomorrow! Hopefully, we'll hear good news :D.


----------



## FirstTry

So, my beta today, 8dp5dt (13dpo), came in at 54. I feel in limbo. With DS, it was over 90 at 7dp5dt, so I was expecting like 110-150.

Next test not for 6 days :wacko:


----------



## Comfycushions

So sorry mrs w.xx

first, that's some awesome progression!!

cmo, i can see progression on yours too. Sorry about the spotting, really hope it turns out ok.x


----------



## Comfycushions

First, must've posted at same time. Sorry beta wasn't more conclusive.x

bmw, looking forward to your bfp now you're bowing to peer pressure!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

First, I am surprised by the HCG #. Looking at your tests, I'd expect a higher number too! 6 days will pass by quickly...I hope :). But for now, you are pregnant!!! Yaaayy.


----------



## FirstTry

Me too, ILT. My tests with DS looked exactly the same.


----------



## star25

First I think that still sounds fine and your tests do look good, its good you get another beta, I only get 1 but would like another to compare xx

Got booking in appointment with gp on 23 rd March so a week before Scan, feels good to have 2 appointments to look forward to, still avi, mild cramps today which is good as I'd like to feel something every day, nurse at clinic said it's fine to dtd as long as doesn't bleed so think I'll give it a miss!


----------



## beneathmywing

First, I expected a higher number too, but ILT said youre pregnant!!! Wooooo!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Well idk if im looking at the beginning of a bfp or if the trigger is screwing with my mind again... I took an ic yesterday morning and then last night again and it looked darker and this mornings looked darker. I am attaching those three tests to this. So i picked up a frer after work, theres a line but its light. Idk! Ughhh lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 21


----------



## beneathmywing

These are the three comparisons
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mmmmm BMW!!! You are only 5dp5dt! That line looks good to me. That's how mine looked like at 5dp. Woohooo!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Mmmmm BMW!!! You are only 5dp5dt! That line looks good to me. That's how mine looked like at 5dp. Woohooo!

I'm just afraid it's still my trigger. Trigger is evil.


----------



## FirstTry

Awesome, BMW! It wouldn't get darker if it were the trigger. Congratulations!


----------



## beneathmywing

FirstTry said:


> Awesome, BMW! It wouldn't get darker if it were the trigger. Congratulations!

Thank you! I'm guarding my heart, though, until I see a nice dark line!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Agree with First!! Hopefully it'll get darker tomorrow. :D


----------



## star25

I agree beneath, clearly is darker on the ics which makes
Me think not the trigger, getting excited for you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Agree with First!! Hopefully it'll get darker tomorrow. :D

Im going to stick to the ic's tomorrow since I do see progression and save the frer for saturday with fmu!!


----------



## star25

Bump, how did today go? Hope your ok xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> I agree beneath, clearly is darker on the ics which makes
> Me think not the trigger, getting excited for you xx

Thanks!!! Eeek!


----------



## MoBaby

First I think 54 is okay for 13dpo. I bet tomorrow it would be well over 100.

BMW congrats! That's a true bfp


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies, sorry for the delay, been a busy day.

9dp5dt Beta test came back as positive!! We're officially pregnant :)

Beta was...ahem, 342... 

Doesn't seem real apart from the more frequent nausea and cramping


----------



## amoreamy

I'm still stalking!

I'm so sorry Mrs W, we may get to cycle buddies again :)

Beneath, I told you you'd be looking at your bfp soon :) 

Gl with betas and tests <3

Hi and love to everyone, apologies for being so brief xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Mrs W, I'm really sorry and hope you've treated yourself to that hot bath and wine. Don't give up x

Cmo, hope the bleeding stays away x

First, fingers crossed for next beta. Try not to worry in the meantime (easier said than done) x


----------



## star25

Wow bump!! Congratulations, did they mention twins?? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Awesome number, bump!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks star. I did ask the nurse if that number indicates multiples but she said not necessarily as some women just have high levels.

We're not convinced though as seems scarily high lol! Scan on 7th April which will be nearly 8weeks as they were booked up.


----------



## MoBaby

Bump I thibk something split! That number is crazy high for 14dpo :) congrats!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks beneath. Congrats on that line. Definitely there! Fingers crossed it gets darker. When are you next testing? x


----------



## FirstTry

Omg, Bump!!! Wow!!! Congratulations!

AFM, I called the fertility nurse and confessed that I got an early beta. She said 54 was good for this early, so we feel better :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks mo. Quite anxious about twins but not grumbling either x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Thanks beneath. Congrats on that line. Definitely there! Fingers crossed it gets darker. When are you next testing? x

Thanks. I still don't believe it yet until it gets darker. I am going to stick with my IC's until Saturday and then use a FRER again!! We'll see!


----------



## beneathmywing

bfp ladies, did you girls all have cramping? Mine started yesterday and some periods today it's been pretty intense. Hope this is normal.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sounds familiar and still going on now! :) x


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi everyone, just to say hi and I'm lurking but I'm just grieving so much right now that I can't really speak but wanted you all to know in cheering you on in your own journeys from the sidelines and wishing healthy pregnancies or healing recoveries for each of you depending where you're at. Hope that makes sense and sorry if not as I'm not quite with it x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, :hugs: no need to apologize. Take care of yourself and be kind to yourself. :hugs:

BMW, yes! Definitely cramping for at least a week on and off. At times it felt more like stabbing than cramping. Excited to see your test tomorrow. 

Bump! Congrats!! I'm thinking you are having a twins in there! Woohooo! Your HCG is even higher than mine :). 

First, glad to hear you feel better.


----------



## star25

Beneath mine started 5dp5dt, it was on and off throughout the day and still is, lasts a few seconds each time mainly when I'm walking, moving position in bed or standing up/sitting down too quickly xx

Aurora, thank you for still thinking of us, were thinking of you too xxx


----------



## CMo

BMW congratulations!! Yes I had/still have cramps. Really scarily af like!

Congrats bump & first!

I'm currently sitting in the clinic waiting for bloods. No bleeding overnight, so it only lasted about an hour. Mega cramps going on but could be nerves. Check out today's test though. Def darker eh???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo, your progression and lines look great! Good luck today and hope they don't make you wait too long for the results x


----------



## amoreamy

bump! Amazing congratlations!!

Cmo good luck, fab progression :)

xx


----------



## lizzie78

CMo - today's line is beautiful
Bump - massive congratulations, great beta

Mrs W, i am so so sorry. Even a bath and wine don't help but i've been doing the same as you, hope you are doing ok xxx

Love to everyone else, i'll keep lurking ;)

xxx


----------



## star25

cmo wonderful lines :) xx


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo today's test looks amazing!


----------



## star25

I'm not having so many cramps today, hardly any, is this normal too? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Cmo! Freaking awesome line! It's a definite BFP! Can't wait for the result today :)

Star, yes. It's pretty normal to have less cramping now. I rarely have cramps but once in a while will have pinching pain. That's normal too. uterus is growing to accommodate baby. As long as it's not severe cramping with blood, everything is ok ...... Supposedly. 

Hi Lizzie. Glad to see that you are still around :) :hugs:


----------



## star25

Thank you ilt, think I would rather carry on cramping to know something's going on xx


----------



## FirstTry

Gorgeous line, CMo!!!


----------



## CMo

Aaarrrggghhh my results will be in but I'm not allowed to phone until DH is here and he'll be another hour!! What's he doing to me??? I've been wide awake since 2am driving myself nuts and he's making me wait another hour!!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Great line CMO! Hope the hour goes by fast!


AFM -- going to do the FRER tomorrow, but heres yesterday's IC and this morning's!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## CMo

Def looks darker today BMW!


----------



## MoBaby

BMW great looking test!


----------



## CMo

Ladies I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!! Levels are 149!! Can't believe it but don't want to get too far ahead after that wee bleed yesterday but god that's a weight off the shoulders for now!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Ladies I'm PREGNANT!!!!!!! Levels are 149!! Can't believe it but don't want to get too far ahead after that wee bleed yesterday but god that's a weight off the shoulders for now!

Woooooo!! Awesome news!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats CMO!!! You are pregnant!!! Woohooo! Awesome Beta btw :D. 

Star, don't worry about the cramping. Soon, you'll experience other symptoms but hopefully not too severe. 

BMW, awesome progression. Can't wait for the FRER! :D.


----------



## Jaybo

Wohooo congrats CMo wonderful news!! :happydance:

BMW your tests are looking good. I hope this is it for you too. [-o&lt;

xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo great beta! Congrats!


----------



## star25

Fantastic cmo!! Your pregnant!! Xx

Beneath, looks like you are too!! So happy for you, this obviously isnt the first thread eve been on together but it's out first bfps together!! Xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Cmo, congratulations! Those lines did look pretty convincing!

Beneath, yay tests look good to me! Remind me when otd is?

Star, I worried the same about the cramping today but it seems I now get cramping 'sessions' rather than constant. Had a bad pinch on my front wall today which was quite uncomfortable but didn't last long. The nausea is more of daily battle at the mo!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Oh I forgot to ask, did you say you had booked your gp appt? I wasn't sure when to do that bit x


----------



## star25

Bump, thats what I'm getting with cramps now like in sessions, my nausea is ok, by the afternoons I'm tired and heavy eyed, sleeping better at night now but dizzy this afternoon in Tesco but was really hungry, ive booked GP appointment for 23 rd March, nurse said on the phone it was fine to go and do that now, cant wait for first scan, so excited and scared at the same time x


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks, girls.. I still dont believe it! Hoping for a darker FRER tomorrow then maybe ill tell dh!

I can relate with the cramps. Ive been getting them in sessions too. Pretty intense for like two minutes. It happened twice last night and once this morning so far. Ive also had insane insomnia the past two nights. Ive barely slept at all!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, when is OTD?


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, when is OTD?

Monday!!!!


----------



## CMo

BMW I'm with you on the insomnia thing! I've hardly slept for the last 2 weeks. Hoping for a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> BMW I'm with you on the insomnia thing! I've hardly slept for the last 2 weeks. Hoping for a good nights sleep tonight!

Anything for baby/ies, but being as i cant sleep dh's snoring has been reallllly bugging me! Lol :wacko:


----------



## CMo

Aw tell me about it! With all these hormones raging about my DH is lucky he hasn't had my pillow over his face!!


----------



## boobear2872

May I join? Looking fir buddies as we hoping to retrieve and fertilise eggs on monday or tuesday. Last month was a bust because I ended up with one follie. Im in my early 40's and have low amh and estrogen and progesterone. With blocked tubes. So im really praying this works because its only second try and its over 15,000 out of pocket :/. Well congrats and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Ladies,
Ive been quietly lurking since our last attempt and wishing BFP for you all. Is it okay for me to jump back in with lovely ladies? Weve decided to go again with a frostie when my next cycle begins (next week). Ive decide to get the endometrial scratch to increase or chances of implantation (supposedly) so will be getting this on Monday.


----------



## beneathmywing

Boobear -- welcome, hun! wishing you lots of luck xxx

Libby -- Of course you can jump back in! Good luck!


----------



## FirstTry

Hi Boobear :wave:

Yay Libby! I've heard good things about the scratch if implantation is an issue. Good luck.


----------



## CMo

Welcome back Libby, good luck with FET 

Hi boobear u've stumbled across a great bunch here, there the best support I could have wished for. Good luck with EC. Do you know how many follicles you have? 

Ladies I'm wide awake after the best sleep ever! Woke up to pee at 11pm and thought I'd been sleeping forever! 

ILT when did your nausea/symptoms properly kick in? I've still got the odd stomach cramp/twinge and got that watery mouth/very slight sicky feeling, the one you often get first thing in the morning when u wake up on an empty stomach so not sure if it's just that.


----------



## star25

Hi boobear, welcome and good luck with your cycle :) 

Hi again Libby, good news on starting the fet, theyre meant to have better success rates and also me and bump had the scratch and I believe it helped me ( I think I got that right about bumpsparkle too?) 

My cramps did carry on as normal and tiredness has appeared to have kicked in, good news is I actually slept for 7 hours last night instead of 5 ,insomnia was the worst! 
I keep getting my words jumbled up too does anyone else?


----------



## beneathmywing

Star -- omg the insomnia does suck! 4:11 am my time my right now and im laying in bed wideee awake! Lol


----------



## amoreamy

Cmo congrats!! Fabulous beta!

Eek beneath! I can't wait for your frer, it's looking great :)

Hi boobear! Very good luck :)

Welcome back libby, very good luck with your frosties!

Hi to everyone!

Afm, I feel quite at peace at the moment, what I thought was a bfn wasn't but I'm still just getting very faint frers. If it's meant to be something will happen, and if it's not then it won't this time. It's all good. My otd is Monday so I'm happy to leave it and see. 

Love to all xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Here's my FRER! I really think im pregnant!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 14


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

When did u start testing BMW just curious on how many dpt x


----------



## beneathmywing

19yrOldGirl said:


> When did u start testing BMW just curious on how many dpt x

I was testing out my trigger but it never went away and started getting darker the night of 4dp5dt. Im 7dp5dt today.


----------



## CMo

Yes BMW u most certainly are!! What a great line, very clear!! Massive congratulations! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

CMo said:


> Yes BMW u most certainly are!! What a great line, very clear!! Massive congratulations! Xx

Thank you!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, I really think you are pregnant too, woohooo! Congrats!
You're symptoms did sound promising :) x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Beneath, I really think you are pregnant too, woohooo! Congrats!
> You're symptoms did sound promising :) x

Thank you!!! Now fx for a nice high beta!! :)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Boobear, welcome! Btw, I'm 39 and had blocked tubes also. Hopefully this cycle will be your rainbow cycle. Good luck on retrieval! Lots of eggs! 

Libby, is it ok?? Come now! It's always ok as long as you don't mind hanging out with us! I'm so excited for your FET! 

BMW, lucky scarf!! Lol. I'm very happy for you. Congrats! You are pregnant!!

Cmo, I have always been sensitive to my hormones so my MS actually starts at 10 dp5dt. It started in the morning for a couple hours, then afternoon for a couple of hours, and then night time. it stayed like that for a week. Then increased every two weeks to the point that I feel hungover all the time without drinking a lick of alcohol. Btw, it started with nausea only then dry heaving then real puke. Week 6 was when my MS Increased tremendously. There were times that all I did was laying down.

For the ladies who are experiencing nausea, always keep a plastic bag with you. Put it in your purse or make sure it's close by when you are driving. Doggie bags, the little plastic bag you use to pick up after your dog, is the best one. Plus, it's free at the pet stores/public parks here in the U.S.

Insomnia....aahhhh...I haven't slept for 4 hours straight for a month now. Enjoy the sleep ladies!


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Boobear, welcome! Btw, I'm 39 and had blocked tubes also. Hopefully this cycle will be your rainbow cycle. Good luck on retrieval! Lots of eggs!
> 
> Libby, is it ok?? Come now! It's always ok as long as you don't mind hanging out with us! I'm so excited for your FET!
> 
> BMW, lucky scarf!! Lol. I'm very happy for you. Congrats! You are pregnant!!
> 
> Cmo, I have always been sensitive to my hormones so my MS actually starts at 10 dp5dt. It started in the morning for a couple hours, then afternoon for a couple of hours, and then night time. it stayed like that for a week. Then increased every two weeks to the point that I feel hungover all the time without drinking a lick of alcohol. Btw, it started with nausea only then dry heaving then real puke. Week 6 was when my MS Increased tremendously. There were times that all I did was laying down.
> 
> For the ladies who are experiencing nausea, always keep a plastic bag with you. Put it in your purse or make sure it's close by when you are driving. Doggie bags, the little plastic bag you use to pick up after your dog, is the best one. Plus, it's free at the pet stores/public parks here in the U.S.
> I
> Insomnia....aahhhh...I haven't slept for 4 hours straight for a month now. Enjoy the sleep ladies!



Thank you, especially you, so much! I seriously feel like you brought me luck! And that scarf... Maybe i should share it?! Lol


I havent slept in three nights so far.. Let the fun begin! Lol


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

BMW, it's up to you. It's your lucky scarf now :). Btw, I think it's the babies who brought us luck. DH recently won a raffle and a small amount in lottery. I just need to be around him when he bought stuff lol.


----------



## star25

Congratulations beneath!!! Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> BMW, it's up to you. It's your lucky scarf now :). Btw, I think it's the babies who brought us luck. DH recently won a raffle and a small amount in lottery. I just need to be around him when he bought stuff lol.

Oh nice!!! Tell him to buy me a lottery ticket lolol!


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations beneath! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: So happy for you xx


----------



## beneathmywing

amoreamy said:


> Congratulations beneath! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: So happy for you xx

Thank you!!!


----------



## CMo

Next pain.....got some lower back pain going on. Not unusual for me as I Do have back pain but should I be worried? Is it normal? Anyone else have this?


----------



## Jaybo

Yipee congratulations beneath :happydance: so happy for you xx

Libby glad you're back! Very best of luck with your FET. We're planning on doing another cycle but not sure when we'll get going again yet.

Hi Amore glad you are doing ok, I know it's difficult to stay positive through all of this, but I hope your otd brings good news. Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:

Hi boobear! :wave: welcome! The girls on this thread are the loveliest <3 so you've found a good one to join!! Good luck with ER next week, hope you get lots of eggs. I have low amh too, so I sympathise with not producing many follicles.

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing ok. AFM I've escaped to the middle of nowhere for a spa weekend with my mum. Trying to destress from everything ivf so as I can pick myself up and get going again. It's taken me a bit longer to recover then I thought it would but I think I'm getting there! xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks Jaybo!

That spa sounds amazing!! Hope it does you good :hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore! I knew I missed someone. Good luck on OTD! Hopefully little one is just a slow grower. 

Cmo, I have lower back pain until 6 weeks...I think. It lasted for a while. 

BMW, I'll let him know! lol

Jaybo, have fun at the spa. take your time in recovering. I'm glad to hear that you are almost ready to try again. :hugs:


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks for the warm welcome back. Congrats to all of you who have gotten BFPs. 
Star: How did you find the scratch?
Jaybo: Delighted to hear that you will be starting again
Everyone else::hugs::hi:


----------



## star25

Libby, it was similar to a smear, didnt take long, did get some sharp cramps towards the end of it but literally for seconds then they stopped, completely worth it xx


----------



## star25

Amore good luck for otd tomorrow xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Congrats beneath!:happydance:

Good luck tomorrow amore.:kiss:

Hi Libby, good luck with getting started on the fet.:kiss:

Welcome boobear, I second what Jaybo said, you've joined a super supportive group of lovely ladies.:flower:

Jaybo glad to hear you're starting to feel better. Spa weekend sounds like just the ticket.x:hugs:

Afm I feel pretty sure we wont be trying IVF again. My reaction to it failing was more intense than I expected. I thought I'd be devastated for a bit but the anxiety came as an awful shock. Don't think I can risk putting us through that again. I thought once we'd tried a cycle I'd be able to grieve not having children and eventually start to move on. In fact I'm scared that I'll just spend the next few years clinging onto the hope I'll have one of those miracle pregnancies. So sorry to be such a downer. Think I need to find a thread for childless women ill advisedly clinging onto misguided hope.

Hi everyone else, hope you all have a great Sunday.:hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Comfy, I'm so sorry you are feeling so down. Is there any counselor you can talk to? I think it's pretty normal to feel devastated when you put all your hope into it. I think most of us did. some of us bounce back faster than the other. And, some of us have shorter journey than others. Don't feel like you have to have a specific time line to bounce back. Take your time. Deep breaths. Think about what you want and what your DH wants. Consider whether or not it's a decision that both of you can live with. Life is full of challenges but it's also full of hopes. Take your time before you made your final decision. I hope you can communicate with your DH about this because 2 heads and 2 hearts are better than 1. You need support from each other. I apologize if I sound like a lecturer. Massive :hugs: Comfy.


----------



## boobear2872

Hi everyone, thanks libby and beneath my wings. Its around 5-6am and im leaving in half hour. The meds have me blosted and hurting so im really hoping its tomorrow. Does anyone k ow if u have to take anything other then progesterone after they retrieve? Thanks in advance.


----------



## boobear2872

Thank you so much for the welcome too jayboo


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks so much for your message ilt. Didn't sound like a lecture but instead kind and thoughtful. I think I probably should see a counselor but can't face going back to clinic to see the one there. dh has suggested we pay privately for me to see someone but not found anyone yet. Today is just particularly tricky as it's mothers day in the uk which is very emotive.xx


----------



## star25

Boobear, some clinics are different but mine would have been jist progesterone of I had transferred after a fresh cycle 

Comfy, were always here for you, I think what ilt was exactly right, a counsellor sounds like it would benefit bit also taking your own time with dh to establish what it is you want to do, even then you don't have to decide now as its too soon so take all the time you need to heal xxx


----------



## lizzie78

Comfy I know how you feel to a certain extent and today is harder day than most here. I think finding a different counsellor is an excellent way forwards once you are ready. Just wanted to let you know that I'm thinking of you and sending lots of :hugs:

hi to everyone else :kiss:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Actually, I forgot that most of you are in Europe. I'm in the U.S. we called our psychologists..counselors. Not saying that you need it. But it's nice to talk to someone neutral :). Sometimes, you just need to say it out loud to someone who doesn't have opinions about your life but can gently guide you toward what you want/need. I'm not sure if going to a psychologist has a negative connotation there but over here it's quite normal. :).

But finding a new RE is also a great idea!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Boobear, I think each RE is different. I was prescribed progesterone in oil shots, estrogen, and baby aspirin. I'd say check with your nurse. I think they'll give you more detail instruction after the procedure. Good luck!


----------



## CMo

Comfy sorry to hear you're feeling so down. I think it's a great idea to speak to someone. It's such an emotional, life changing journey so I think it's good to have someone outside friends and family to speak to.

Boobear I just had progesterone pessaries to take after retrieval.

Speaking of the lovely pessaries, mine finished today and clinic said just to stop them now. Will my own hormones be kicking in now? I'm sure I read that some clinics prescribe progesterone for a good few weeks.


----------



## star25

Cmo, I have to Carry mine on to the 7 week scan then I think stop them then
How many dpt are you? 

Does anyone not feel symptoms some days? My cramps aren't too bad again and I'm worried cos last night I accidentally orgasmed a bit in my sleep and I woke up with cramps fpr a few minutes that felt more like period pain now I'm worried ive done damage, sorry for the tmi just not feeling very different today


----------



## CMo

Star I'm 13dp3dt. I'm sure they know what they're doing but just seems quick. Two nurses told me so I know it's not just one that's clueless. Must just be what they do at my clinic.

I can't say that I notice symptoms everyday which do worry me. Occasional heavy tummy and slight twinges and I'm not feeling sick as such but first thing in the morning I can't decide if I'm queasy or that sick/hungry feeling that u get and a few times a day I get that watery mouth feeling but I could be imagining it!


----------



## star25

I'm sure they know best, every clinic does things differently, I just cant wait to get in symptoms! X


----------



## boobear2872

Thanks for advice. Im told use the inserts but if I bleed or get infection we only use the shot.......buuut im gutted on what went on and will go on now. I posted it in my thread, but cant move it in here as myphone wont copy...so I took a screen cap of my post because my thread doesnt get looked at much. I hope I can have some opinions and support. Im so sad right now. You may need to enlarge the picture to read it...


----------



## boobear2872

boobear2872 said:


> Thanks for advice. Im told use the inserts but if I bleed or get infection we only use the shot.......buuut im gutted on what went on and will go on now. I posted it in my thread, but cant move it in here as myphone wont copy...so I took a screen cap of my post because my thread doesnt get looked at much. I hope I can have some opinions and support. Im so sad right now. You may need to enlarge the picture to read it...


Oops sorry trying again. I cant put the post up. My thread is trying ivf in march, last post..im sorry I cant seem to figure it out, but im feeling so sad and like a complete failure...so if u dont mind to read that post ..sorry agai n


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yea, symptoms come and goes. I wouldn't worry much about it.
Not really sure about progesterone since I'm still taking it. 

Star, I did cramp a buit after my first orgasm. :)


----------



## CMo

Boobear I've read your post. I'm really sorry to hear that your follicles have shrunk. Did he give u an explanation for this? I didn't know they could shrink. A few of mine just grew too big that they couldn't be used.


----------



## star25

Thank you for reasurrance ilt xx


----------



## boobear2872

Thank you for taking the time to read it. All he said is that the quality because my age "probably"the culprit. Two days ago they looked awesome, there sizes where 16- 18. I even said I have a feeling they will be ready in 24hours, but he said he knew better. Well they where BIG yesterday cause my stomach was huge and I couldnt even touch it. I also took a ovulation test but he still swore we where fine and had time..now im so sad and mad. I think had he listened to me about my feelings about what was going on about my body we would of had a chance...im just so gutted, this isnt fair. :( . So if we even get to do a iui. He said he really doesnt think it will happen. I wish my oh would also agreed to use doner eggs..as long as its biologically one of ours, I consider it both...I just hate today. Today just sux :(. much work and effort, for NOTHING.


----------



## beneathmywing

Boobear -- I am so sorry you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Boobear I'm so sorry to read how you are feeling. I've messages you the other thread as well :hugs:

Comfy hugs to you too, I think ilts post was beautifully written and I agree with everything she said (and may be using so e of the advice for myself too!) I too hadn't expected anxiety but all weekend I've felt very nervous/anxious and haven't been able to enjoy myself at all. 

Much love everyone xx


----------



## boobear2872

Hugs to everyone (((hug))).


----------



## star25

Sending you huge boobear, so sorry to hear this xx

Mrs w, hope you're ok, sending you hugs too xx


----------



## CMo

Boobear sorry if I'm being silly but are you thinking you ovulated by yourself? Are to not taking injections to stop that? Sorry god questions I just didn't know you could ovulate until after trigger/stopping injections


----------



## star25

Hope today brings good news amore xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Thanks ladies.

lizzie, hope you got through yesterday ok. Thanks for your kind words.

mrs w, sorry to hear you've been suffering anxiety as well. It's really rubbish.

boobear so sorry to read what happened to you. Really hope you can get some answers as to what happened.

amore, good luck today.

afm, got through yesterday ok. A whole day set aside by society to grieve my mum and the babies i thought I'd have p**ses me off!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi all. Sorry, I stayed away from the internet yesterday for similar reasons. 

In case anyone is interested, I posted this as my FB status at midnight the night before:

"For all women coping (or not) with infertility, sub-fertility, miscarriage, grief for babies and children whose lives were too short; for those trying to adopt; waiting for a future partner/co-parent to come into your life; or for any other reason not yet a mother in the eyes of the world and/or not in the way you so wish to be, stay strong today. You are not alone. There's often not much awareness of (or thought given to) infertility and infant loss. Today I'm bearing witness and wishing myself and all of you a Happy (or at least bearable) Mothers Day - and to all the men missing their unborn or gone-too-soon children, much love and understanding to you too!"

Comfy, I've been seeing a private psychotherapist since the end of my last IVF cycle. It's expensive but i wouldn't have been able to do the cycle otherwise I don't think. It's such a head wreck. Sending you so much love - and to all xxx


----------



## Comfycushions

Aurora that was a great status post. There really is a lack of understanding/compassion generally speaking for infertility/loss.

i gave up Facebook about 6 months ago for a number of reasons, don't miss it at all now and feel much better without it.

Glad we all survived the saccharine hideousness of yesterday.xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Amoreamy -- good luck sweety!

Aurora -- great FB post :hugs:


AFM: my beta day is finally here. My test was nice and dark today. Maybe even darker than the control!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CMo

Amore thinking of u today.

Aurora, hope your doing ok. 

BMW that's a cracker of a line. Good luck with beta. Can't wait to see numbers!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Good luck today Amore x

Beneath, you're tests look just like mine did so hopefully you'll be getting a high beta result today x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Star, how are your symptoms today? I seem to be dry heaving a few times a day, particularly when I move around, cramping sessions and tiredness starting to kick in.

IIT, have you got another scan coming up soon? x


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks girls!


----------



## star25

Bumpsparkle, mine are mainly cramping, tiredness and headaches, last night had a strong cramp that lasted about 2-3 minutes that worried me but this morning just been the usual ones, have you made gp appointment? X


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, really quick since I am a bit swamp at work. I created a new thread for us since we have multiple BFPs recently. I think we all can agree to separate the two type of conversations. Here is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-assisted-conception-babies.html#post35107035

It is under Pregnancy Groups & Discussions. Of course, I'll still be around this thread to give my support to everyone else who are still waiting for their next FET or fresh cycles. 

I'll catch up with everyone in a few. Happy Monday!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Boobear, I think you need to sit down with your RE and really discuss things with him. He made an erroneous call by having you wait to trigger. Also, have your RE checked if you have hydrosalpinx tubes? If you do, the hydrosalpinx will prevent pregnancy. Mine required me to tied my tubes or use Essure to block the passage way to the tubes. The risk of ectopic pregnancy for women with blocked tubes is higher. I prefer to tied my tubes instead of using Essure. I am not saying that my RE's way is the correct way. I know that each RE is different. But after your RE's decision recently, I'd questions things again. I trusted my RE to do his best for me and he did. Sorry, I am a little angry for you :). 

Mrs. W, Comfy, and Aurora...:hugs:. 

Aurora, awesome FB post! 

BWM, can't wait for you beta!!

Bump, I have my genetic ultrasound next monday. Hopefully, everything is still ok.


----------



## star25

Beneath your line is amazing!! X


----------



## beneathmywing

Got my beta! 126!!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Beneath, big congratulations! Really pleased for you x

ILT, good idea about another thread. Will check in in a mo.

Star, not booked gp yet but might book it online 2nite for when/if we're 8 weeks as my scan at complete isn't until 7 weeks 5 days anyway. Not sure I'm feeling brave enough to book it for earlier x


----------



## beneathmywing

Bumpsparkle said:


> Beneath, big congratulations! Really pleased for you x
> 
> ILT, good idea about another thread. Will check in in a mo.
> 
> Star, not booked gp yet but might book it online 2nite for when/if we're 8 weeks as my scan at complete isn't until 7 weeks 5 days anyway. Not sure I'm feeling brave enough to book it for earlier x

Thank you, hun!


----------



## CMo

Congratulations BMW!! I knew it would be a good number from that cracking line.

Wee question....obv in uk we don't do beta's as such but are our blood test results the same as a beta??
My nurse said my level had to be above 50 (it was 149) but is the us beta the same ie number has to be over 50?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats BMW!!!!

Cmo, not really sure about the beta info. My RE required it to be over 80. Then again, I really think my RE is very strict :D.


----------



## MoBaby

Cmo yes, same here. Over 50 is a good sign of possible viable pregnancy. Less than that usually means bad outcome.


----------



## beneathmywing

Thanks so much girls!!!


----------



## amoreamy

Congratulations beneath!! Wonderful news <3

Thank you so much ladies! You're so kind remembering! Well kind of in limbo still. I was out most of the day today so tried to phone the clinic (their reception is useless) after my test in the morning but had no answer, so I haven't actually spoken to them today! So, the test they gave me was a blue dye test, and I got a faint line?!!! I had what looked like an indent on a frer yesterday. Arrgghhhh!!!

So my thoughts are-
chemical with one embryo, late implantation with the second?
The test they gave me gives off very blue evaps?
My body is still giving off low levels of hcg?

Any input would be greatly appreciated. I had completely grieved this cycle already so it's flung up a little curve ball :/


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, sorry to hear that you are still in limbo. Honestly, I'm not really sure what to think regarding the test. Did you get blood test in addition to the pee stick?


----------



## boobear2872

Thank you star and cmo, I dont know if I did or if not. Either way we are doing iui as trying not to waste the month totally. Actually 7 am tomorrow. Im thinking I was good to go earlier then I took the meds to sto ovulation and it killed the entire thing. I heard of others that happen too. Its just to come so far and not do it. My brain is in shock.


----------



## boobear2872

Sorry to here u going through that amore


----------



## MoBaby

amore I am going to be honest because I have been in your situation before. A faint line at this point is usually bad news, esp if the FRER was just an indent yesterday. Blue dyes give faint lines often too. I think your cycle is a chemical so your hcg levels are probably low right now. I would recommend re-testing in 2 days and comparing. Sorry this cycle is doing this to you :(


----------



## star25

So sorry your in limbo amore, hope you can get answers from your clinic today xx

Boobear, good luck with the iui today :) xx


----------



## amoreamy

Boo, I'm so sorry that happened to you, I didn't think it was possible, but I hope that the iui goes well xx

Thank you ladies, it may well just be the chemical. I guess only time will tell! I feel all right though:)

I'm sorry for the lack of personals ladies, much love xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Been trying to upload a pic of my tests but it dnt seem to be working. 
I'm 7dp 5dt and I think I see a line since yesterdays but I'm not entirely sure. I'm overwhelmed with this feeling of its not stuck. X
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150317_002.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 28


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

yes managed to upload pic !!! But its upside-down


----------



## CMo

19 - what one is today's?


----------



## boobear2872

I see light line on first two.


----------



## amoreamy

I see a progression there 19! (Given they're upside down) It's looking good :)

afm- spoke to the hospital today and they want to do a blood test, so going in tomorrow. She said it sounds like a chemical, but also there's a concern it's ectopic so it's just to check. I kind of just want to move on now, but I know it's the right thing to do.


----------



## beneathmywing

19 - I see sonwthing too!


Amoreany -- im sorry hun!!! I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

19 I see it! Get yourself a frer. You will see great lines then. Thise test always give faint lines but I think you're preggo!


----------



## star25

I see them too 19 and agree with mobaby a frer will show a better line xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, hopefully nothing serious going on.

19! Agree with a everyone! That's a BFP! Yaayyy


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

See times I feel I see it but times I don't see it at all cause my pic is upside down bottom is 5, middles is 6 and top is todays x


----------



## FirstTry

I go away for a few days and so many of you have great betas or new BFPs. Congrats!!!

Also, sorry to those who do not think this cycle was successful. Big hugs.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I think I'm gunna wait it out OTD is thur x


----------



## MoBaby

Omg I'm going for a lining scan tomorrow with possible et monday. I had positive opk today on cd24.. I'm usually around cd14 so I called and asked since I was running late if I could go this ovulation since I'm doing it au natural. The nurse said it would be fine even with me having the hysteroscopy on cd9. So if all things look good tomorrow I'll transfer soon!!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Mobaby -- Yay!!! Hope it all looks good!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Yey mo that sounds awesome. Good luck &#128522; hey luck of the Irish today. I done another test this evening and well I think I'm definitely pregnant. The line is much more obvious then this morning, mad how nearly 10 hours can make such a different. I tried taking a pic to share but they just don't do justice tbh. Hows everyone else xx


----------



## beneathmywing

19 -- Yay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Omg I'm going for a lining scan tomorrow with possible et monday. I had positive opk today on cd24.. I'm usually around cd14 so I called and asked since I was running late if I could go this ovulation since I'm doing it au natural. The nurse said it would be fine even with me having the hysteroscopy on cd9. So if all things look good tomorrow I'll transfer soon!!!

Well, that was fast! Good luck, Mo!


----------



## MoBaby

I know! If I can transfer it will be a fast cycle! Hoping all looks good tomorrow.


----------



## star25

Yay 19! Sounds great! 

Mobaby, wow that is quick, hope all is well so you can transfer Mon :)


----------



## MoBaby

I'm doing a natural FET so all I needed was a positive opk then transfer so the cycle is very short. Since my ovulation was felayed for 2 weeks Almost I asked if it was okay to go ahead this cycle and they said yes.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thats great, bet your over the moon xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Fab news Mo....exciting!! :)


----------



## star25

How many will you be transferring mobaby?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yaay MO! Good luck and hope to see your BFP soon. 

19- Congrats!!!


----------



## MoBaby

Had my scan and waiting for lab results. Lining looked good but it was questionable if I had a corpus luteum or not (there was a big different looking follicle) so labs will tell the answer. If the progesterone and LH levels show ovulation then we are set for Monday. If it's questionable then we will have to wait.


----------



## FirstTry

Holy moly, my beta is 916 at 14dp5dt! The nurse asked how many embies we transferred. (It was only one.)


----------



## MoBaby

I think that number is pretty average for a single at 14dp5dt. It's a great number!! Congrats :)


----------



## Comfycushions

Good luck for Monday mo! That seems to have come round really quick.


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> I think that number is pretty average for a single at 14dp5dt. It's a great number!! Congrats :)

Oh, yeah, you're right. I just looked at my own siggy and it was higher with my DS :blush:


----------



## amoreamy

Good luck Mo!

Many congrats 19!

Afm, my blood tests confirmed my chemical, my beta was 9.

I may well take a break from here for a while, but I am thinking of you all and wish everyone the best of luck. You're all wonderful xx


----------



## Comfycushions

So sorry amore.x
Hope you're looking after yourself and being looked after.xx


----------



## beneathmywing

So sorry amore!!

Im in beta limbo as well. My number is 219 today and didnt exactly double. Im goinv in for another on Friday! I am scared as hell :(


----------



## star25

So sorry amore, sending big hugs and we'll be here whenever you need us xxx


----------



## MoBaby

BMW it's close to doubling... My re says 66 hrs can be normal.

Afm my transfer is monday!!! Scared as hell but excited!

Amore soo sorry :(


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone, thank you. I'm sorry beneath, I hope you'll get a fabulous result next time. 
I don't want to bring the thread down but I miscarried last night, I would like to tell you what it was like but not without asking you all first xx


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I'm happy for you to share ur feelings with me. Would love got give u a big hug. 
Afm I got my blood test done just now results at 3ish dreading it xx


----------



## MoBaby

19 can't wait for your results!
Amore :hugs: share your experience with us.

I took my hcg trigger last night :) my re triggers with 5000 hcg with natural fets to make sure ovulation happened for sure and also 2 boosters of 2500 for progesterone production.


----------



## beneathmywing

Amore, im so sorry to hear this!!! if you dont mind putting it in a spoiler? Im terrified ill mc this baby and trying not to read things like that. Thank you!!


----------



## CMo

Amore I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## star25

I'm so sorry amore xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Star do you have another beta scheduled?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, I am sorry for you lost. 

19, FX for good result today. 

Mo, Yaayy for monday transfer!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Amore, i'm really sorry hun. Make sure you take care of yourself right now x

Mo, Monday will be here before you know it! How many frosties do you have and how many are they transferring?

19, good luck, hopefully they won't keep you waiting too much longer!


----------



## star25

Mobaby, I just had the one beta, seems silly really not having anything to compare it to, just have to wait fpr first scan which is less than 2 weeks ago, just wish I knew beforehand that everything is ok x


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I only get one beta if over 50 too xx


----------



## star25

Is it your otd today 19 or have I got that completely wrong? X


----------



## MoBaby

Bump we have 5 frosties; transferring 2. It terrifies me but I need this to work. Transfer time is 3 pm!!


----------



## boobear2872

Good luck mo baby


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Today beta was 20....... X


----------



## MoBaby

19 :( what day are you? As you know I was 30 and lost the baby. I'm sorry about this :(


----------



## FirstTry

I'm so sorry Amore :hugs: :hugs: That is extremely difficult. 

I'm sorry your beta wasn't higher, 19.


----------



## star25

Are you having another beta 19? X


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Yeah Monday I'm meant to go in but I cant get time off work for it..... 
My first try my beta was 44 and I lost that one so I'm more then sure this is going the same way. Iv no other reasonable explanation for the low number. I'm 9dp 5dt. 

However confusing me is the fact my test I done still says positive and apparently picks up an hcg amount of over 40?? Anyone help me with this one x


----------



## FirstTry

19yrOldGirl said:


> Yeah Monday I'm meant to go in but I cant get time off work for it.....
> My first try my beta was 44 and I lost that one so I'm more then sure this is going the same way. Iv no other reasonable explanation for the low number. I'm 9dp 5dt.
> 
> However confusing me is the fact my test I done still says positive and apparently picks up an hcg amount of over 40?? Anyone help me with this one x

Blood tests are more accurate than urine tests. :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

My digital was positive a couple days before beta 32 on one try so they are very sensitive.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Hi ladies :wave:

Amoreamy, sending you huge hugs: I know how important this was. Feel free to share anything about your experience either here or in a journal. I saw your signature says blighted ovum - I wondered how you know or is that me being ignorant about what causes a chemical pregnancy? (Have I had blighted ovums too?) 

Lots of love to you and everyone else too.

Loads of luck Mo!

Sorry to have missed so much but I'll try to catch up! X


----------



## MoBaby

Blighted ovum is only confirmed by ultrasound. Would see empty sac. Takes a while to miscarry them. Can be cause of mmc but you have to see the sac on ultrasound and it be empty at a certain point (5-6 weeks). Chemical pregnancy is having a positive pregnancy test then AF coming or nothing seen on ultrasound and ectopic is ruled out.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thanks Mo. Mine are all chemical pregnancies then.

On another note, I spent the morning looking after my friend's 6month old while she had a dentist appt for reconstructive work. It was really lovely so I'm feeling even more positive about considering a donor egg cycle or trying to adopt a baby if we get lucky (we know babies are rare). I know I can easily love a child not related to me genetically. Obviously would much rather that, for a billion reasons, but beggars can't be choosers so I'm trying to manage my expectations a bit more!


----------



## FirstTry

Aurora CHK said:


> Thanks Mo. Mine are all chemical pregnancies then.
> 
> On another note, I spent the morning looking after my friend's 6month old while she had a dentist appt for reconstructive work. It was really lovely so I'm feeling even more positive about considering a donor egg cycle or trying to adopt a baby if we get lucky (we know babies are rare). I know I can easily love a child not related to me genetically. Obviously would much rather that, for a billion reasons, but beggars can't be choosers so I'm trying to manage my expectations a bit more!

Yes, you can easily love a child not genetically related to you! My friend was struggling with this and then she said she realized how much she loved her dogs and they aren't even people, much less genetically related :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aurora, I've just joined the inconceivable and beyond thread in assisted conception.... It's all ladies who have or are using donor eggs. I'm not yet but I wanted advice and info so I've joined and they are a lovely bunch of ladies so well worth popping in. One lady had been telling me about epigenetics which is basically studies on how the pregnant lady affects the genetics of the baby and not just the lady who biologically produces the eggs, very interesting. 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Amore: so sorry for what you are going through. Xx

Im suppose to be doing a frozen transfer this month. Started usual spotting on wednesday but my period never really progressed to a proper period. Just phoned clinic and was told not to start meds and to come in on monday for a scan to see whats happening. Im really worried now that it wont happen this month not because i mind waiting but we had a scratch done and am now worried we will have to pay another 350euros nxt cycle to get it done again. Just wanted to ask if anyone had any experience with this kind of thing?


----------



## Jaybo

Hi ladies,

Mo good luck with your FET. So exciting that you are starting again so soon. Hope this is a lucky cycle for you.

Amore so sorry to read this hun :hugs: I'm happy for you to share as much as you like here, although if it is sensitive as BMW says you can always put it under a spoiler. xx

19 I'm sorry your beta was low :hugs: I hope you are doing ok.

BMW - how are you feeling? I don't know much about betas but it was so close to doubling I'm sure everything is ok. When is your next test?

Hope all is going well with everyone else who got their BFP this cycle. :flower:

MrsW - I'll post on the other thread too but I was excited to read about your appointment yesterday. Sounds great! Hope your WTF appointment went well too.

Libby - sorry your AF hasn't arrived. There's no sign of mine either, so I'm 5 days late which is unheard of for me. Even did a HPT thinking that maybe a miracle had happened! :dohh: But just seems to be a cruel left over of the previous cycle! Hope your AF arrives soon and doesn't delay your FET.

Hi everyone else that I've missed xxx


----------



## star25

Hi all

Good to hear from you Mrs w, hope you are well 

Libby, sorry I haven't had experience in that but hope you can continue your fet as planned I was worried about not getting af soon enough after the scratch so had provera ready to take but it showed in the end 

Hi jaybo hope af stops messing with you soon!


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi girls Not good news with my beta today. Only went up to 292 today. Im going for an ultrasound on the 30th to rule out ectopic.


----------



## star25

Sorry it wasnt better news beneath, how many dpt are you now? Xx


----------



## beneathmywing

star25 said:


> Sorry it wasnt better news beneath, how many dpt are you now? Xx

18


----------



## Jaybo

So sorry that you didn't get a better result today beneath :hugs: :hugs: I hope you are ok xx


----------



## Comfycushions

Bmw, sorry it wasn't better news today. Hope it all works out.x

Amore really hope you're ok. Maybe writing about what you've been through will help you, if so that's fine with me.xx

Aurora, good to hear from you. I'm sure you have the strength and wisdom to make the best decision for you.

19 sorry to hear about your beta.

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned-at work with near dead phone and no charger so posting quick before it conks out. Wishing you all the very best.xx


----------



## MoBaby

BMW :( soo sorry. Hope it's not ectopic.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

So sorry beneath. Can't believe they're making you wait till the 30th. Big hugs x

Libby, I had a scratch and couldn't start my FET a week later due to a cyst but the clinic said I didn't need another scratch for the following month as they are still effective for another cycle. I got my bfp so I'm assuming they were right but totally understand your concerns x


----------



## amoreamy

Beneath, I'm so sorry :hugs: It's awful to make you wait that long :(


----------



## amoreamy

Hi everyone, I hope you're all okay. I've put my story from this week in a spoiler xxx


Spoiler
I wanted to talk about this experience because it came as such a massive shock to me and I wouldn't want anyone to experience the same thing. I feel like if I had been told it was a possibility I would have been able to deal with it so much better. So as you know I got a bfp around 9/10dp2dt, which never really developed. I kept getting faint positive tests for over a week until I reached my otd. They did a beta two days later and got 9, so I knew I was out for sure at 5 weeks. That night however I started getting very intense pain. I thought I was going to have the period of a lifetime, but actually they got stronger and stronger and were coming in waves. I was actually really scared as I couldn't fathom why it was it was so painful. Then I felt a passing, what felt like a clot. I looked at it (feeling horrifically morbid) and realised it was the gestational sac. And it wasn't tiny, it was about an inch and a half long, and an inch wide. It was a blue to grey colour. The thing that seemed to hit me the hardest was the tiny cord that came out the top. I was shaking, and was in complete disbelief. I had only had some faint tests, and to experience a mini labour and miscarry the sac was something I was completely unprepared for. I wouldn't have even thought there would have been anything like that after my results. I went from being very calm and assured about the whole process, so feeling completely devastated and without support. I had already told everyone it had failed, and they were kind and supportive, but I was fine. But now I wasn't fine but I didn't want to tell people what had happened, because a general amount of detail is a lot different to a 'I miscarried the sac and I'm traumatised' conversation. I feel as though I wanted to tell you all because you're the ones I can talk to, however horrible the news, and in the hope that if one person doesn't get the horrendous shock that I had somewhere down the line, then it's worth recording. Much love x


----------



## Comfycushions

Amore I'm just so sorry.:hugs: I know there's really nothing I can say but I'm thinking of you.:hugs:


----------



## Jaybo

Amore I'm so so sorry that you've had to go through this :hugs: :hugs: It's only normal that you feel shocked and traumatised by your experience. Are you getting any support from the clinic? I think many clinics offer a free counselling service. It might help to havd another person to talk to about this xxx


----------



## CMo

Amore I'm so sorry, what a distressing journey for you. I'm glad you were able to share your story with us xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, I am so sorry that you had to go through this without support or previous warning from the doctors. I passed a clot as big as my fist yesterday morning and was already freaked out and was a bit traumatized. I could only imagine how it felt like for you :hugs:. Please seek local support like Jaybo said. Sometimes, what we need is a hug and the freedom to scream and dry our eyes out. :hugs:


----------



## star25

Sending big hugs amore, always here for you xxx


----------



## Jaybo

Gosh ILT that must have been scary! I hope everything is ok with the twins? x


----------



## FirstTry

Oh my, Amore, that is horrible. When I had a m/c, they told me I could wait for it to pass naturally or do a D&C. I opted for the D&C because I knew I couldn't bear going through exactly what you just went through. After my m/c, I would just cry at random times for months.

What you experienced was very traumatizing. Give yourself the time and space to grieve the loss. 

I so hope that you will soon have your miracle and that will overshadow anything that happened before :hugs:


----------



## amoreamy

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Crikey ilt, I hope you're okay x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, yes it was. It's not that I don't want to share but I don't want to scare anyone :). I wrote it in my journal if you are interested to find out. I am thankful for BnB and for all of the women who shared their experiences. I was calmer than I thought I could be. No hysterical crying or anything. Just fear and hope mixed together.

Thanks Amore.

The babies are fine so far. I was catagorized as threatened miscarriage. Hopefully will find out more soon.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and send some hugs......

Ilt.... I've read your journal, sweetie that sounds so scary, I'm glad the twins seem ok so far and am absolutely praying for you that they are both ok. Rest as much as you can. Xx

BMW... I'm sorry you are going through this lovely, it seems so cruel after the ivf journey, I really hope you are in that 30% with a slower rising hcg and that all is ok.

And amore... I'm so sorry lovely :hugs: I've had a mmc at 12 weeks after baby stopped growing at 7.5 weeks so I completely understand. You will never forget but you will move on and it will get easier. For now, look after yourself, lots of treats, hot baths, wine/gin and tonic, chocolate cake, a spa treatment, whatever helps. I bought a pandora charm for my angel and wear it on my bracelet.

Thinking of all of you. It's such a frightening journey. Praying for you all.

Love to everyone else, thinking of those of you with growing bumps and those trying again and of course everyone taking time.

Xxxx


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Sending lots of love and strength to you ladies that are hurting and worrying right now xx.
bump: I had my scratch done on day 26. Finally got my period last night so back on track and scan in 12 days. Had almost forgot entirely just how stressful and emotional it is to be on this journey


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Amore, I hope....no...I know you'll be able to get through this. Like Mrs W said, it's not easy but you'll get there. Time heals all wounds. :hugs:

Mrs. W, how are you? Thank you for reading my journal :). 

Thank you Ladies! I appreciate the support. Thankfully, the red spotting now turn into brownspotting. My MIL & DH are spoiling me right now. so Yyaayy. I guess I am learning to be not so tough all the time :). I bounce back pretty fast. Bracing myself for the next hurdle coming my way. For now, it's the crazy morning sickness, which weirdly enough giving me comfort knowing that hopefully the babies are growing. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Aurora CHK

FFs just wrote massive post and lost it and don't have the strength to re-type it (on top of my grief I picked up a bout of good poisoning on Friday - life just keeps throwing crud at me this month!!)

Amore - I'm so sorry, I've had similar experiences and should have shared. Drs have said I might be mistaken but I know how it seemed to me (I won't say more now as trying to add spoiler before is what caused me to lose post). I hope you're ok and getting some proper support. 

BMW, I'm desperately hoping for you but also know the agony you're in all too well. All my prayers are with you. 

ILT - you're so courageous. You will be an amazing mum.


----------



## Aurora CHK

Libby, benefits of scratch should last for a couple of months. For my last cycle, I had the scratch done on 19 December and ET on 17 Feb (2m apart) and my lining was much thicker than in my previous cycle when I had the scratch done on day 21 of the previous menstrual cycle which had been four weeks previous xxx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Mrs W - thanks I'll join that section later - I'm still very wobbly but I do need to start looking forward. I really have been hit so hard by this loss I don't really know what to do!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Aurora, you ladies are much stronger than me! I'm sorry to hear that this Month has been crappy for you. Btw, I'm just wondering if you have considered doing PGD for the embies?

Ladies, I just want to say that we are all strong women! Not every women can go through all of the injections, hormones fluctuations, and emotional roller coaster. Just remember that we are given this challenge because we can handle it. Yes....it's crap and we can't see the reward right now. But a few months/years from now, we will find out why we are given this challenge. Sorry for the preaching. It's just what went through my mind while I prepared myself for the worse news a couple of days ago. massive group :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lizzie78

Sorry ladies i'm a bit caught up in myself at the moment and found it difficult to keep reading this thread so havent been around much.

Amore i just wanted to say I read your story and i'm so sorry that you have had to go through this, I agree with the suggestion that you think about some counselling. It sounds like you desperately need someone you can talk to whose feelings you dont need to worry about :hugs:

ILT i'm sorry things have been difficult over the last few days, I havent read your journal but really hope everything is settling down and the worry is passing :kiss:

:hugs: for everyone else xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Aurora, whenever you feel ready come and join us sweetie. :hugs: 

Amore you are welcome to come and join us on the same thread, lots of ladies there for hugs and support. How are you doing? Look after yourself xx

Ilt, I'm glad to read spotting has lessens to brown today, hopefully that's the end of it all. Hope you've had lots of rest. I'm ok, thanks for asking! Saw a house we loved on Friday and planning to make an offer tomorrow, it's £30k below asking price so feeling nervous!! 

Lizzie :hugs:

BMW how are you doing sweet, when do you next get news? Praying all is ok for you.

Bump and star, hope you are both ok! I've decided to go to another clinic next time, but I'm happy complete worked out for you both xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Mrs W 11 said:


> Aurora, whenever you feel ready come and join us sweetie. :hugs:
> 
> Amore you are welcome to come and join us on the same thread, lots of ladies there for hugs and support. How are you doing? Look after yourself xx
> 
> Ilt, I'm glad to read spotting has lessens to brown today, hopefully that's the end of it all. Hope you've had lots of rest. I'm ok, thanks for asking! Saw a house we loved on Friday and planning to make an offer tomorrow, it's £30k below asking price so feeling nervous!!
> 
> Lizzie :hugs:
> 
> BMW how are you doing sweet, when do you next get news? Praying all is ok for you.
> 
> Bump and star, hope you are both ok! I've decided to go to another clinic next time, but I'm happy complete worked out for you both xx



Hi, hunny <3 I'm okay. Hanging in there. I have an ultrasound on the 30th. Seems like forever from now.


----------



## boobear2872

What? Nobody wants to climb through computer to where I am, five minutes from beach in florida. So we can have beach day:) lol. I know it cant happen but it would be cool.


----------



## beneathmywing

boobear2872 said:


> What? Nobody wants to climb through computer to where I am, five minutes from beach in florida. So we can have beach day:) lol. I know it cant happen but it would be cool.

If only it was that easy!


----------



## star25

Thank you Mrs w, I hope the new clinic works better for you, when is your first appointment? How is the new house move developing? 

Amore, lizzie, aurora, I'm sorry for your losses, I know you will be there for each other as you always have been xxx


----------



## MoBaby

ILT fx everything is good with the babies today! What time is your scan?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, good luck with the house! Hope you won the bid!! Let me know how it goes :D. 

Mo, appt today is at 1:45pm. Spotting stopped yesterday and started a bit this morning. Hopefully we'll figure out what's wrong today. I have a feeling it Subchorionic Hemorrage. Isn't your transfer today??


----------



## MoBaby

Yep in one hour. I'll update soon :)


----------



## beneathmywing

good luck on your scan, ILT and on your transfer, Mo!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks BMW!! How are you doing girlie? 

Mo...Wohhooo!!!! Super excited for you :D.


----------



## beneathmywing

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Thanks BMW!! How are you doing girlie?
> 
> Mo...Wohhooo!!!! Super excited for you :D.

Im doing okay. Feeling a little yucky today. Like i had one too many to drink? Hoping its my bean thriving in there.


----------



## Mrs W 11

BMW, fingers crossed! That's how I always feel in first trimester so it could well be your hcg rising! 

Mo good luck!! Hopefully you are pupo now! 

Ilt I hope the scan went well today and babies are still doing well. Hope you get some answers on the bleed.

Thanks star! I'm having 3 months off to take dhea and coq10 to try and improve my egg quality. I'm to call them when my June af starts and start the pill and they will then chedule a scan for me. 

We offered on a house today! The agent left a message for the seller but they never came back to me so i guess they either didn't call back or are thinking our offer over. I'm so impatient I hate waiting!! Maybe we will hear tomorrow. We've gone in quite low so it might be rejected, we will see. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## MoBaby

2 beautiful blasts on board! 3 frosties left. Otd April 1st. Transfer was easy and went very well!


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> 2 beautiful blasts on board! 3 frosties left. Otd April 1st. Transfer was easy and went very well!

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> 2 beautiful blasts on board! 3 frosties left. Otd April 1st. Transfer was easy and went very well!

Exciting!!! Glad the thaw and transfer went well.


----------



## MoBaby

here is a pic of the embryos. i dont know the grading as my clinic doesnt grade them but I think they are very good quality..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Congrats Mo! Embies look beautiful! 

I'll update with my scan result tomorrow. it's been a long few days :).


----------



## star25

Congratulations mo, they look great quality! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, good luck on the offer! Hope you get it. I am sure if they don't like the price, they'll try to negotiate :). 

Mo, I didn't even realized that April 1st is just around the corner. I am super excited for you. This is it Mo!

Afm, scan actually went well yesterday. It took a while to get the measurements of both babies. Baby B likes more attention so she keeps on blocking baby A. At one point, we could see baby A pushing on baby B because she was on top of her! It was cute :D. Baby A is the bigger baby so far by 1 day. They are both 12 weeks old and currently in a bit of a tight space because my virgin uterus hahahahaha. We saw them face to face, back to back, and tugging at each other. The NT scan shows normal numbers below 1.5 for both babies with heartbeats of 170s range. The problem is the combination of my age, blood test, and NT scan put the babies on the high risk scale for Down Syndrome. It's 1:16 ratio. Basically 6% chance of having DS. I know deep in my heart that my babies are ok but there is that doubt that I need to confirm. So we've decided to proceed with CVS test. Hopefully we'll find out today when we can do that so I can get it done and can breathe easier. Now.....I don't know if you ladies notice...but I've been calling the babies accordingly to their probable gender. 75% sure w/ the nub theory!! After 2 hours of scan (yes...very long scan), we at least found out a few good things :D.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Good luck Mo Baby.
Glad babies are doing well ILT


----------



## FirstTry

Okay, Mo, so when are you going to POAS? :)


----------



## MoBaby

I'd say Sunday, 6dpt.. Re says wait 5 days after booster hcg and I took that yesterday. So I think that will be best bet. But my last successful fet I poas at 4dpt and the lines kept getting darker. But I think that's too early just seeing how my last cycle went.


----------



## Comfycushions

Mo congrats on being pupo with those beautiful embryos.

Ilt so happy for you that everything was good at your scan.

Hope everyone doing ok.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thanks Comfy! How are you? 

Mrs. W, any news on the house? 

Mo, How are you feeling? 3 more days! :D

Hi Everyone else :D.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm feeling fine. Some cramping last night. I had some queasiness this morning but nothing for sure. My son was sick last night so could have been that. Hoping in a few days I'll know for sure. Sunday I'll test I think.


----------



## star25

So excited for you mo! Xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'll be stalking this thread on Sunday!!


----------



## MoBaby

Hey Ladies- So I tested earlier than I said I would! Anyways, I have 2 lines. The lines are darker than this time last cycle with the MC. So I don't know if I can get excited just yet so I'll POAS tomorrow and see what it has to say :) Here are comparison pics. Top is this cycle 5dpt 6am and 2pm and bottom is 5dpt last cycle 6-7am.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> Hey Ladies- So I tested earlier than I said I would! Anyways, I have 2 lines. The lines are darker than this time last cycle with the MC. So I don't know if I can get excited just yet so I'll POAS tomorrow and see what it has to say :) Here are comparison pics. Top is this cycle 5dpt 6am and 2pm and bottom is 5dpt last cycle 6-7am.

Woooo those lines look awesome!!!!!


----------



## CMo

Fantastic lines mo! Congratulations xx


----------



## star25

Congratulations mo! So pleased for you xx


----------



## FirstTry

Those look fantastic, Mo!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Fx Mo! Todays lines definitely look darker than last cycle. Hope its a great sign for you


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo! woow super dark lines! I don't think mibe was that dark at 5dpt. Very excited for you!


----------



## MoBaby

No congrats yet ladies... This am test isn't looking promising :( super disappointed now :( pic later.


----------



## MoBaby

Today's is lighter. Bad news I think as my successful cycle the lines kept getting darker after 4dpt :( I'm very disappointed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## CMo

Mo I still think it looks really good. Remember your hcg is supposed to double every 48hrs so you'll see a darker line tomorrow. Looking at mine there's not a great difference between each day but when you compare my day 8 test to day 11 you see a drastic difference. I'm convinced all is good! Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I have to agree with Cmo. Honestly, I couldn't even tell that it's lighter. It looks the same to me.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm trying to convience myself it's because I was so dehydrated yesterday (I had a stomach bag the day before and couldn't eat or drink so my urine was very dark all day)... I wish today would have been my first day testing. I was have felt more hopeful. Here's abother (better) pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## star25

I still think it looks good mo, stronger urine yesterday will definitely play a part although they dont look too different xx


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, still can't see any difference. If today is lighter, it's very very very light. It could also be the ink is a bit different. I say not to worry to much about it for today. let's see how it looks like tomorrow. When did it get lighter on the last cycle?


----------



## FirstTry

Mo: your 6dp looks like mine. Your 5dp is much darker than mine was. Maybe you still had some of the HCG booster left at 5dp.


----------



## MoBaby

yeah still had booster sure. Today I am not feeling confident about things. Pretty sure I am out again :( I have 3 frosties left but not hopeful that I will be able to have another.


----------



## beneathmywing

It's still early, Mo. You aren't out yet! Keeping my FX for yuo!


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> yeah still had booster sure. Today I am not feeling confident about things. Pretty sure I am out again :( I have 3 frosties left but not hopeful that I will be able to have another.

Give it a few more days. It looks promising to me at this point.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm out 100%. Pm test (14 hours after first) is so very faint. So that tells me all the booster hcg is almost gone. I'm not making my own hcg. All my hope, my dreams, my desires are gone and im not sure if I can continue doing this anymore. Two cycles in a row failed. I'm just going to focus on what I have, my son, for now and getting me healthy again. Sorry to be such a downer. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Mo::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

I'm sorry to hear that Mo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. Stop by and say hi once in a while. You know where to find me/us. Btw, you are not a downer! :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry mo, thinking of you xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Sorry Mo. Im still holding out hope for you!!!!


----------



## Jaybo

So sorry to read this Mo :hugs: :hugs: 

Beneath good luck with your appointment today. I've got everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## beneathmywing

Jaybo said:


> So sorry to read this Mo :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Beneath good luck with your appointment today. I've got everything crossed for you. xxx

Thank you sweety


----------



## Comfycushions

So sorry mo.:hugs:

Bmw hope everything is perfect at today's appointment.


----------



## beneathmywing

Comfycushions said:


> So sorry mo.:hugs:
> 
> Bmw hope everything is perfect at today's appointment.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

BMW good luck today!! Wishing the best for you.

Afm I tested this am again. For some reason seeing a negative result is like closure for me. Anyways the line was darker than last nights so idk what to think. Do I think I'm preggo- idk. Wednesday can't get here fast enough! Top is last night at 8pm... Then this morning around 630am.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## beneathmywing

MoBaby said:


> BMW good luck today!! Wishing the best for you.
> 
> Afm I tested this am again. For some reason seeing a negative result is like closure for me. Anyways the line was darker than last nights so idk what to think. Do I think I'm preggo- idk. Wednesday can't get here fast enough! Top is last night at 8pm... Then this morning around 630am.

Thank you!!

Todays line definitelyyy looks darker!!!


----------



## star25

Todays looks darker mo, could be your own hcg starting now, dont give up! Xx


----------



## Aurora CHK

Looks darker Mo!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Aurora CHK

Thinking of you, BMW xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, that line looks good! Like Star, I am wondering if your HCG is starting to kick in now :). Are you going to keep on POAS till Wed?


----------



## beneathmywing

Aurora CHK said:


> Thinking of you, BMW xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx <3

Thank youuu!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, did POAS more?


----------



## MoBaby

My poas days are over unfortunately. Cycle closes with no good news. Official negative beta tomorrow. :(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mo, I am very sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## CMo

Really sorry mo xx


----------



## star25

Sending hugs mo xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry mo. sending love x


----------



## MoBaby

beta was 8...af came thursday. called clinic and we are doing a scratch biopsy april 22nd (day 21) then transfer next cycle. I am not sure if we will do medicated or try natural fet again. Natural is so hard with my inflexible work schedule. hope everyone else is doing okay. 
ILT how are you and the babies? any more bleeding?


----------



## star25

Hi mo, sorry about the hcg but sounds like you have a good plan, have you had the scratch before? Bet it will help with implantation, do whatever method you think will work best for you xx


----------



## MoBaby

Yes, had it with my son. I thought we were doing it last cycle during the hysteroscopy. Re did that cd10 and said taking scar tissue (he removed some) acts like the scratch. But it really wasn't a scratch biopsy.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Glad to hear you have a plan in place MO. I had a scratch done at end of last AF cycle and am having my first FET on Tuesday.


----------



## MoBaby

Good luck tomorrow libby! fx for you.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Mo, sorry to hear about the beta. Hopefully the scratch will work wonderfully for you. So are you going to transfer the rest of the embies? I think you still have 2 left, right? 

Libby, Good luck tomorrow!!!! I know someone else is about to have another transfer. Just can't remember who. I am hoping this is for you :). 

Afm, I am still bleeding/spotting. On my last friday appt, my OB found a blood clot between the placenta and the uterus. It's probably about 3 inches long. So she said that it was a pretty good size clot. We are hoping that it will bleed out by itself or get reabsorbed back to my body. So far, it's mostly when I wiped. It's not enough to fill out a panty liner. My OB told me that it's ok to resume regular activities as long as it's not streneous. But, I am taking it easy for now. No heavy lifting...no exercise. I stay mostly on the bed when I can and barely move. So far, I see little clots coming out but nothing too alarming :). Babies are still doing well. I am measuring about 18 weeks for my uterus. So not too bad for twins pregnancy...I think :D. Hopefully the clot will go away soon. I have another appointment in 2 weeks with the high risk OB then amniocentesis. So hopefully it'll go ok :).


----------



## MoBaby

I have 3 left, next will be single transfer. Then we will have one more try with the last good Obe and one that is just okay.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

When is your FET Mo?


----------



## MoBaby

im not sure yet. mid may? af due end of april so it would be 2-3 wks after that


----------



## star25

Hope transfer went well Libby? X


----------



## CMo

Good luck with your transfer Libby!

Mo glad you've not got too long to wait!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi ladies hope you are all well. Transfer went well. At home in bed chilling with relaxing music for the moment. Don't think I took time out for any of that the last time. Feeling a little sense of dread that I might be see tog myself up for the same disappointment as before but trying to stay positive.


----------



## beneathmywing

Libby -- congrats on being pupo!!

AFM -- some of you may already know, but my bfp ended up being a blighted ovum :( absolutely devastated.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

BMW I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

BMW :( soo sorry. Very devastating.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing?
2dp5dt for me and not really feeling anything so mot sure what to think


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, is only 2dpt. Plenty of time for implantation :). Are you going to test early or just wait until your OTD? When is your OTD?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

It's not til 20th. If I have any symptoms will Def break before then! Last time I had cramps and back pain at this time but then guess that didn't work very well for me anyway.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

20th?? wow...that's a long time! You never know Libby :D. I know it's hard to stay positive so hopefully time flies for you. Are you taking any time off?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Just took that afternoon and the next day off. IM back in work today.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

AF like cramps in back and tummy and some spotting. Devastated


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, hope that's implantation! I did have sharp pain during the TWW. Don't give up yet. It's only day 4 :).


----------



## Libby4snoopy

thanks ILT. Its more of a very light bleed now but has been happening for about 2hrs so not sure that it could be implantation bleeding. I don't have any experience with it from before.


----------



## CMo

Libby I had af cramps through my whole tww, and after. I was so scared to go to the loo incase af had started. Don't count yourself out with cramps, it could be your wee one settling in!


----------



## Libby4snoopy

thanks Cmo. How are you? Were your cramps heavy or light? Im just so scared to be disappointed again


----------



## star25

I had cramps from 5dpt and sometimes pretty strong, carried on til 6week's, try not to worry about the bleeding, quite a few of us have had spotting and/or bleeding, could well be implantation x


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, my cramping range from light to OMG WTH? When it got bad, it felt like someone stab me w/ a screwdriver. I couldn't even walk and just bent over to try to relieve the pain. So, cramping sounds like a normal TWW symptoms. The bleeding part is the one I am not so sure about since I had no bleeding. But, I do have some now :). And still cramping on and off. A few more days Libby and you'll find out for sure :hugs:.


----------



## FirstTry

Libby: I think you're in good shape. It's too soon after transfer to be AF. So, I think that little bean is snuggling in.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Thanks guys for all the support. Cramping has stopped and blood is just very mild coming with excess progesterone (sorry tmi). Sorry for freaking out just so worried that it wont work for us this time either.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, that's totally understandable. We all put our hearts and hopes into the IVF process. I truly hope this is it for you! It sounds very promising.


----------



## star25

How are u Libby?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi Star I'm good. Feeling a lot better in myself. Spotting has stopped. Felt like pulling/stretching in my womb yesterday. Caved and tested today. BFN but I know it might be too early, it's 5dp5dt.
how r u?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, I think the bleeding/spotting is a very promising symptom. I think it takes about 48 hrs after implantation for your body to produce a detectable HCG level...I think. It's been so long since I did regular TTC and now trying to remember things again. 

Are you going to test again soon? Did you use IC or FRER? Want to post it here? we can squint at it together if you want to. :)


----------



## FirstTry

What did you test with, Libby? I think only a FRER could detect anything this early, and not all the time.


----------



## Libby4snoopy

I'm in Ireland, the test is called clear blue. I think it's a frer. Sorry , I'm not really in the know with tests! There's absolutely nothing to squint at, it was stark white! But I'm okay with that as it is very early. Might test again Tues r Wednesday. Will definitely keep you guys updated not post the test if there's a hint of anything! Thanks for the support. Hope you guys are all keeping well.


----------



## beneathmywing

Keeping my fx for you, Libby!


----------



## FirstTry

Libby4snoopy said:


> I'm in Ireland, the test is called clear blue. I think it's a frer. Sorry , I'm not really in the know with tests! There's absolutely nothing to squint at, it was stark white! But I'm okay with that as it is very early. Might test again Tues r Wednesday. Will definitely keep you guys updated not post the test if there's a hint of anything! Thanks for the support. Hope you guys are all keeping well.

If it's blue, it's not a FRER. FRER means "First Response Early Results". The lines are pink. I think the tests with blue lines are not as sensitive. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Agree with First. Clear Blue is not as sensitive as FRER. I think you'd only see double lines when HCG is over 50 if I'm not mistaken. Good luck on your next text Libby!


----------



## star25

I'm ok thank you :) Good luck with testing Libby when I tested my ic showed a very doubtful shadow that dh couldn't even see but when I dipped a frer in same urine there was a line, faint but even dh could see it xx


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Hi ladies. Just to update you guys I haven't tested again. No symptoms really just lower back pain now and again. Nothing else happening so not feeling too confident. How is everyone?


----------



## MoBaby

Libby hopefully you see bfp in another day or so!
I'm waiting for my scratch biopsy patiently which is next Wednesday. Then it's countdown to transfer.


----------



## star25

I'm good thank you Libby, the only thing I felt for ages was just cramping and nothing else til over 6 weeks when tiredness and nausea started, how many dpt are you now?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

I'm 7dp5dt today


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Mo I had the scratch done, it's a bit uncomfortable but over super quick!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Libby, I had backpain during the wait also. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## FirstTry

Are you going to test again, Libby? Or wait until otd?


----------



## Libby4snoopy

Tested this morning first try. Negative so just trying to to deal with that at the moment and not sure where it leaves us.


----------



## FirstTry

Libby4snoopy said:


> Tested this morning first try. Negative so just trying to to deal with that at the moment and not sure where it leaves us.

I'm so sorry, Libby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## star25

So sorry Libby xx


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm sorry Libby =(


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

so sorry Libby :(.


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry Libby :(


----------



## CMo

Libby I'm so sorry x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear this Libby :hugs: look after yourself.

How is everyone else doing? It's a shame this thread has gone so quiet. 

All ok here. Off work as my lo has chicken pox, but she's ok and picked a nice week weather wise! We've had an offer accepted on a house, just waiting for the sellers to buy somewhere now but hoping to move in June! Then July do another round of ivf. 

X


----------



## star25

Mrs w, I'm ok thank you :)

Great news on the house and the new cycle in July, keep in touch on how it all goes, hope lo is better now, chicken pox is so irritating! Xx


----------



## Jaybo

Libby, so sorry to see your treatment didn't work this time :hugs: hope you're doing ok.

Hi everyone else :wave: how is everyone doing?

I finally built up the courage to seek out a new clinic and the Dr we saw thinks we were just unlucky and need to persevere with treatment!! So we're looking at doing another round of icsi probably in June/July. xx


----------



## star25

Hi jaybo I'm well thank you :)

Wont be long til your starting a new cycle then, maybe you and Mrs w will be around the same tIme
Hope it all goes well, keep us updated! X


----------



## Jaybo

Hi Star, good to hear from you. Glad you're doing well hon :flower: 

I'm sure it will come around in no time! Although tbh I'm not sure I'm ready for it!! Yes hopefully me & MrsW can be cycle buddies again. We're at the same clinic this time too! :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Jaybo said:


> Libby, so sorry to see your treatment didn't work this time :hugs: hope you're doing ok.
> 
> Hi everyone else :wave: how is everyone doing?
> 
> I finally built up the courage to seek out a new clinic and the Dr we saw thinks we were just unlucky and need to persevere with treatment!! So we're looking at doing another round of icsi probably in June/July. xx

That's great, Jaybo! I hope this will be your lucky cycle.


----------



## MoBaby

jaybo glad you are starting again soon! exciting you and mrs w are at the same clinic and may cycle together.

I had my scratch on wednesday and I also started estrace and vivelle since it was cd21 and my bloodwork showed I ovulated. So I will plan to transfer May 22nd assuming my lining is all ready in about 2 weeks or so. I am doing medicated and this time I will be using PIO. I have used it before for a couple weeks; never the entire time so a little nervous but if that is what it takes I am all up for it.


----------



## CMo

Hey ladies. Just popping into say hi

Jaybo I'm so glad your going for another cycle!

Mo are you doing a FET?


----------



## MoBaby

Yes FET. I have 3 left.


----------



## star25

Jaybo, it's nice to know someone at the same clinic to share experiences with and ask questions x

Mo, that's come around quick, good luck, hioe all goes well x


----------



## Jaybo

Hi girls, so nice to hear from you all! :kiss:

Mo that's come around quick. I honestly don't know how you do it...you're a warrior!! I really hope this is your cycle. Are you planning to transfer one or two? I've not heard of PIO before, is that something to help with implantation?

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## FirstTry

Jaybo: it's progesterone in oil. You inject it in your backside every night with an FET. Can leave lumps on your butt for a few days. Not fun, but what's a couple dozen more shots :wacko:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Yay Jaybo, cycle buddies!! I think my June af will be mid June and I will start the pill then - is that your plan too? 

Good luck mo!! 

Lovely to hear from everyone, glad you are all doing well! X


----------



## MoBaby

Jaybo just one. I can't do twins. 

I am also wondering if I should call my re office? They said call with period but I'm not due until Friday (ovulation date confirmed by opk and 5dpo progesterone 20) but I've been bleeding lightly since yesterday. Nothing I call a full period but still bleeding. Once I had a small clot and was more medium flow. I don't want my lining scan to be to early and I don't want to schedule it and start bleeding heavier friday. I'm thinking to just wait to call and see how tomorrow is. If it picks up I know it's af. If not I know AF will come friday and I will call. I just don't want lining scan before the 13th to ensure its thick enough. What should I do?


----------



## star25

I would call them mo if your unsure, better to be on the safe side xx


----------



## MoBaby

AF started for sure this morning so there is my answer. Calling clinic in a little bit.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Yayy for AF Mo! Hoping this is it for you!! PIO sucks big time but it's much better than the little pills in your hooha :D. Honestly, I still feel sore on the areas where DH administered the PIO but only if I happen to jog a bit. Otherwise, can't feel anything. Ohh...and when DH hit a nerve, that's still painful until now. But it's all worth it Mo :D. So excited for you! :D

Jaybo, I think no one can ever prepare themselves to do IVF. But, it's the road that we have to take. You want this and you are ready for this! (my pep talk to you) :D. When will you start again? I am assuming Mrs. W also starts around the same time. 

Mrs. W, hope things are going smoothly with the house purchase :D.


----------



## star25

I'm still leaking progesterone from my hooha and I haven't been taking it for a week!


----------



## Jaybo

Haha first, thanks for the description! That sounds awful. I think I remember some of you ladies talking about them the last time around. ILT I was on the hooha bullets and they werent pleasant either. The things we do eh?!

Mo glad AF has arrived! Keep us posted on how you get on at the clinic.

ILT thanks for the pep talk :hugs: I needed that.

I'm not too sure on when well be starting yet. I'm back for a scan and to get the results of my AMH the week after next and hopefully well get our schedule then. 

MrsW I really hope we can be cycle buddies again, if not I have a feeling well be close.


----------



## star25

Jaybo hope you wont have long to wait, keep busy and time will fly! 

Mrs w, how is the move getting along?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Jaybo, good luck on the second round! I hope to see you at the pregnancy group soon :D. 

yea. the progesterone pills weren't fun also. Unfortunately, I got to experience PIO AND the pills. Things that we do! :D


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies! All going ok on the sale I think, all sorted with the house we are buying so just waiting now!! Can't wait. It's a relocation though so got to factor in handing in my notice at work, all quite stressful. Hubby has a new job. Once we move I'm going to stay at home and focus on my little girl and our ivf. 

Ilt have you moved yet? Are you feeling the twins move now? Getting exciting!! 

Bump and star and cmo when are your 12 week scans? 

Jaybo I agree we will be close! I'm looking forward to getting started again although the break has been nice.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Mrs W, sounds like you have some exciting plans for the future!! :D. We are still waiting for the house to be finish. Hopefully, it'll be done by end of this month. I am looking forward to have my own space and do whatever I want without my MIL around haahhaha. The twins have been moving around for a while now. I think I started feeling movement quite early (14 weeks). Now the movements are getting stronger. Last night, both of them woke me up w/ their movements. I felt baby A turning around doing some acrobatic move and baby B kicked me a couple of times. Oh, and we found out that they are girls! :D I am so happy...DH is still coping ahahhaha. 

Mo, how are things? 

I really really really hope that this next treatments is THE treatments for you ladies :D.


----------



## MoBaby

Things are moving, othit seems. I'm on estrace and estrogen patch and I've gaibed freaking 4-5 lbs and look so bloated since a couple days after starting. AF alnost over. Lining scan may 11th. Keep fingers crossed is over 7mm!!


----------



## star25

Fingers crossed mo for lining :)

Mrs w, be good for you to have break from work and concentrate on you lo and the ivf, how exciting, I love moving house!
My scan is next Fri 8th, ive had a 7 week and 10 week and after the 12 have a 14 week one with the research team at the clinic for the trial I done 

Jaybo how are you?


----------



## Jaybo

Hi girls,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

I'm doing okay thanks Star, just waiting for my appointment next week. Excited about finding out about my schedule and meds etc but a bit scared about the results of my AMH retest in case its dropped even further. DH said - can it get any worse? tbh he has a point, so trying not to freak out about it too much!! lol.

How did your scan on Friday go?

Mo how are you doing? I've gained so much weight since our first IVF round, still trying to fight it off! Good luck with your scan on Monday, hope your lining is nice and thick. xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey jaybo! Doing well! Waiting for tomorrow's scan. Hoping there are no signs of ovulation since I've been suppressing it. And lining over 7mm. Then transfer in just 11 days later!! Excited but nervous.


----------



## star25

Jaybo, scan went well thank you, dont freak out I'm sure your results will be fine, what day is appointment next week? :)

Mo, wow not long now, hope alls well tomorrow, keep us posted :)


----------



## MoBaby

Lining check tiday didn't go great. My lining is only 6.6-6.8 mm and needs to be 7mm. It's okay because I have time to thicken before fet (may 22) but I was hoping it would be 8-9mm today. I'm not sure what the plan is yet but I'm assuming I'll add another estrogen patch and add a third estrace pill and go back Thursday for a check. I would go friday but my lo has to have some tube put in his ear and we have to be at the clinic at 630am.


----------



## Jaybo

Star glad to hear your scan went well and everything is okay. So exciting! :happydance:

My appointment is on Wed. Ekk!

Mo sorry your appointment did go as you hoped today, but your lining wasn't far off where it should be. Sounds like you have a good plan you can put in place too and time before the transfer. FX for your next scan. Poor LO, doesn't sound like much fun!


----------



## star25

Mo not long now! how is lining?

Jaybo, how was your appointment? 

Hope everyones well xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! I forgot to update lol. I went back a few days later and it was 9.2m!! Friday is transfer. I've started pio and boy am I sore! But it will be worth it. :) we are doing one this time.


----------



## star25

Great news mo, good luck for Fri, very exciting xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck, Mo!


----------



## Jaybo

Hi girls,

Great news on your lining Mo! :happydance: Good luck on Friday, keeping everything crossed for you!

Star, my appointment went we'll thanks. AMH had actually gone up to 7pmol from around 2. Couldn't believe it! So we're looking at starting downregging in June!. Starting to get excited again now.

How are you doing? Hope all is well with you and the bump xxx


----------



## star25

Jaybo great news you will be starting next month! 
We're both ok thank you, better now over the nausea stage :)

Mo how did transfer go? When is otd? Excited for you! :)


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! 
OTD is June 5th but re said I could come earlier.

Here is my latest update. I will be 4dpt at 1130 today and I took the bottom test today at 6am so not at 4dpt just yet. Hoping its a good sign. Worried about another chemical.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## FirstTry

MoBaby said:


> Hey ladies!
> OTD is June 5th but re said I could come earlier.
> 
> Here is my latest update. I will be 4dpt at 1130 today and I took the bottom test today at 6am so not at 4dpt just yet. Hoping its a good sign. Worried about another chemical.

That's incredible so early!!! No squinting necessary!


----------



## MoBaby

I'm just really nervous at this point. Idk why. I want to see dark beautiful bold lines lol!! I did wondfos also last night and this am
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FirstTry

You're off to an amazing start. I know the waiting sucks.


----------



## star25

Lovely lines ready mo! I take it there was no trigger as fet? Cant wait to see tomorrow's! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

No trigger, no booster, no artificial hcg. None this time as we did a different approach. I'm on pio and estrogen only. Here is my noon wondfo. Sorry about crappy lighting. I'm at work and my office has bad fluorescent lights.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 6


----------



## star25

Wow mo! This is it!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

I certainly hope so!!! I want to be excited but Im scared at same time.


----------



## beneathmywing

Mo, I think that's definitely your bfp! So exciting!


----------



## star25

Aww thats understandable but the limes have got darker which is a good sign, keeping everything crossed they continue to get darker, im sure they will xx


----------



## FirstTry

How's it going, Mo?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi! I got this yesterday, 7dpt!! I think its going well. Beta monday. I'm done testing I think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## star25

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know you're still probably feeling cautious mo but I'm just so happy for you! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Thank you star!! I'm excited. I'm having symptoms already so hoping this is a great sign.


----------



## Jaybo

Great news Mo! Really excited for you. :happydance: Good luck on Monday , let us know how you get on xx


----------



## MoBaby

Beta today is 609!! 10dpt, 4w1d!!! So exciting!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Wohoooo! Congrats, Mo! :dance: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## FirstTry

Yep, that's a winner!


----------



## star25

Congratulations mo! You must be ecstatic xx


----------



## Jaybo

Congratulations Mo! :wohoo: That's fantastic news!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## CMo

Congratulations Mo!! Xx


----------



## MoBaby

Hey ladies! My beta hcg was yesterday and came in at 2154 (12dpt)!! Doubling time is 26 hours :) My ultrasound scheduled for June 18th (6w4d) so just 2 weeks away!


----------



## Jaybo

That's wonderful Mo! I love these success stories! <3

Hope the next two weeks fly by! x


----------



## star25

Bet it will go so quick, cant wait for scan pic, so exciting! X


----------



## star25

Hi all, how is everyone here? Xx


----------

